# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Собственные наработки, материалы новичков ин-ку, начинающих ведущих. Тема 2

## Окрыленная

Объем предыдущей темки колоссальный, поэтому в ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЕ нашей любимой КУРОЧКИ,  открываем новый ТОМ эксклюзивного, уникального материала авторов- ведущих, пришедших на ин-ку ТВОРИТЬ, РАДОВАТЬ, НАБИРАТЬСЯ ОПЫТА и ДЕЛИТЬСЯ СОКРОВЕННЫМ.
ВСЕМ УДАЧИ И ТВОРЧЕСКИХ успехов!!
А для вдохновения - мой новый материал.
*Сердца перестук*
В спешке, в  непрерывном движении вперед мы забываем об удовольствиях, которые нас окружают в повседневной жизни. Зовущий аромат утреннего кофе, случайная улыбка. Приятная мелодия, заботливое прикосновение. Тысячи мелочей, которые мы порой не успеваем ощутить и оценить. Мгновения жизни, кадры, заставляющие трепетно сжиматься твое сердце.
-_Слушать как за окном барабанит дождь
 -Смотреть на небо, усеянное миллиардами звезд 
 - Ходить босиком по зеленой траве
 -Подарить просто так какой-нибудь подарок человеку, который этого не ждет
 - Пинать листья в осеннем парке
- Надкусить шоколад._
А что вам доставляет удовольствие?
Давайте на миг остановим время и замерев, расслабимся…Давайте увидим Большое в малом.
Я люблю, когда утро рождается,
Я люблю запах свежих газет,
Я люблю, когда ты улыбаешься,
Вдруг заметив мой взгляд, словно свет
Я люблю стук колес в унисон с стуком сердца,
И согреться, вернувшись с мороза,  люблю,
Я люблю наслаждаться запахом детства,
Я встречать на вокзале люблю!
Настало время насладиться….
Хрустальным звоном бокалов сполна
_( гости чокаются)_
Взять за руку любимого, в его глазах теплом напиться,
_( гости выполняют)_
Забыв о том, что жизнь порой сложна
Из глубины услышать музыки волну,
И раствориться в полумраке на мгновенье
_( начинает звучать музыка и приглушается свет)_
И вспомнить тех, кто обещал достать звезду,
Кто заставляет сердце трепетать одним прикосновеньем.
Маленькие радости жизни, которые заставляют НАШЕ СЧАСТЬЕ. Счастье можно удержать,
только передавая его дальше.
Сегодня этим счастьем поделились с нами наши молодожены. И мы испытали сегодня фонтан эмоций. Дорогие гости, помните, что Жизнь – это темная комната, человек - свеча, огонь свечи – любовь!
*Согревайте своим теплом, своей любовью близких и почаще останавливайте время, чтоб насладиться мгновеньями счастья сполна.*

----------

Зосик (08.05.2017), Иньчик (28.07.2018)

----------


## Надежда Бабкина

> Маленькие радости жизни, которые заставляют НАШЕ СЧАСТЬЕ. Счастье можно удержать,
> только передавая его дальше.


Ирина спасибо, очень тронуло)такие вещи позволяют активизировать людей)

----------


## Ольгия

> Маленькие радости жизни, которые заставляют НАШЕ СЧАСТЬЕ.


или СОСТАВЛЯЮТ?

----------


## Окрыленная

> СОСТАВЛЯЮТ?


Конечно.. не трудно.. догадаться.. что это описка... конечно... Составляют.. по смыслу то..

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## КаТроф

( начинает звучать музыка и приглушается свет) подскажите, пожалуйста, какую музыку   используете. Зная Вашу работу, хотелось бы знать имменно Вашу точку зрения. Спасибо

----------


## Окрыленная

Девочки, спасибо за оценку  моих струн.. Это момент, когда замирают ВСЁ и смотрят на меня ... а потом.. каждый думает о своем..Это так трепетно.. Для таких моментов я уже придумала слово *МУРАШКОПАД*
Насчет музыки - однозначно, саксофон. Недавно мне попалась фоновая музыка как раз для такого момента
 -_ Игорь Кружалин - Есть только миг.( саксафон)_
А так до этого использовала свой любимый трек.. от него просто балдею..
_Из кинофильма " Гардемарины" - Как жить без любви! " -_ только без слов... Это нечто...

----------


## КаТроф

> Для таких моментов я уже придумала слово МУРАШКОПАД


ДА! Прямо в цель! Не зря говорят, что талантливый талантлив во всем! 
МУРАШКОПАД..........не забыть бы...

----------


## Viktorinochka

Добрый день! Спасибо огромное Вам, дорогие коллеги, за бесценные советы нам, молодым ведущим! Перелопатила том первый этой темы, вроде бы нигде не видела "Песочной церемонии". Изначальная фишка не моя, подсмотрена где-то на просторах Инета и переделана под себя кардинально. После породнения семей я даю родителям молодых 2 стеклянных кувшинчика с цветным искусственным песком. Потом небольшая подводка, о том, что соединились две жизни в одну и т.д. Кувшин с розовым песком родители передают невесте, а с голубым - родители жениха передают сыну. Музыкальный фон, мои слова - молодые одновременно ссыпают песок в одну емкость, где он красиво перемешивается. Моим клиентам нравится!!!

----------


## Viktorinochka

Ктсати, по поводу встречи... Я сама нарезаю искуственные лепестки. Беру ткань тонкую и режу довольно крупные лепестки (их потом выметать легче). Летят, как настоящие, на фото и видео очень красиво смотрятся.

----------


## Viktorinochka

В первой теме часто проскальзывает прощание с девичьей фамилией. У меня за 1 столом молодые прощаются с холостой и незамужней жизнью. Даю им по шарику, зубочистке и фломастеру. Пользуясь помощью гостей невеста пишет на шарике все, что у неё связано с незамужней жизнью, а жених - все, что у него связано с жизнью холостой. Пишем, зачитываем, под аплодисменты лопаем! Конечно, все с подводкой.  Гости активно участвуют, комментируют. Правда, шарики иногда не хотят лопаться.... Преимущественно у жениха....
Придумано лично мной, но, убеждаюсь многократно, что Ильич абсолютно прав в том, что "идеи витают в воздухе". Но в наших местах больше ни у кого такого вроде бы нет...

----------

Vera23 (15.10.2016)

----------


## Порубовы

> молодые одновременно ссыпают песок в одну емкость, где он красиво перемешивается.


по очереди - тогда красивые полоски. песочную церемонию уже очень многие делают. некоторые даже на юбилеях =)

----------


## Viktorinochka

А как сделать её на юбилее? Я пока сама не додумалась....

----------


## Порубовы

мы её вообще не проводили.
кто-то из ведущих писал как-то, что и на юбилее проводил... кто не помним.

----------


## оригинал

Добрый вечер!Интересно,есть на форуме ведущие,сценаристы,....которые конферанс,игровые блоки предпочитают вести,писать в стихотворной форме?Понятно,что не весь вечер в стихах зарядить....Я это,к чему?Мои подводки к каким-то моментам в двустишьях так звучат...Например:Счастливой семьи не может быть без детей.Мы,конечно же,желаем Марии и Ивану..............И неважно,кто родится.....Лишь бы был малыш счастливым......(И тут двустишье-)Давайте,гости поиграем и КАКИМ быть будущему малышу молодоженов -погадаем...А дальше игровой блок,и манки для гостей:"не вопрос,чтоб сильным рос" и т.д. Или в финале юбилея:Работать Вам ,Иван Иваныч,дерзать.любить,творить...Вы всем нужны,а значит-стоит Жить!(и "Я люблю тебя жизнь" фонограмма).И еще: ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИМИ СВАДЬБАМИ,ЮБИЛЕЯМИ кто-то увлекается?Насколько у вас они востребованы?И какие темы чаще?У нас к этому интерес огромный....,подготовка требует немалых сил и мозговой атаки,но цель оправдывает средства!Да,что говорить,наверняка многие в Теме!Спасибо за внимание!

----------


## KAlinchik

> по очереди - тогда красивые полоски. песочную церемонию уже очень многие делают. некоторые даже на юбилеях =)


где б такую бутылочку раздобыть?

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> где б такую бутылочку раздобыть?


и такой песок!а-то мне самодеятельность "раскрась соль мелом" уже надоела

----------


## KAlinchik

*Катенька О.*, Катюша, я покупала у нас на украинском аукционе, получилось чуть меньше трех долларов за полкило. если хочешь, дам ссылку, узнаешь, есть ли пересылка в Россию?

----------


## Natali-S

> песочную церемонию уже очень многие делают. некоторые даже на юбилеях





> А как сделать её на юбилее?





> мы её вообще не проводили.
> кто-то из ведущих писал как-то, что и на юбилее проводил...


Добрый вечер! Я один раз проводила юбилей 55 лет у мамы подруги (хотя я не тамада и не ведущая, не занимаюсь этим видом деятельности). Так я песочную церемонию вставила в поздравительный блок. После поздравительного слова каждый гость насыпал ложку "песка" в сосуд в виде фужера. Разных цветов было 6-7, этот "песок" лежал в мешочках на разносе, рядом ложечка и ёмкость. Гостю самому предлагалось выбрать цвет.
Вот что получилось.
http://narod.ru/disk/44801502001.508...D0%B0.jpg.html




> и такой песок!а-то мне самодеятельность "раскрась соль мелом" уже надоела


А песок из фотографии по ссылке выше вовсе и не песок, а манная крупа перетёртая с гуашью. Может, конечно, не долговечно из крупы,но запоминающе и не очень затратно по деньгам.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Катенька О., Катюша, я покупала у нас на украинском аукционе, получилось чуть меньше трех долларов за полкило. если хочешь, дам ссылку, узнаешь, есть ли пересылка в Россию?


 :Yes4: Канешна!!!
Я ищу по нашим магазинам,но или цены заоблачные,или не нравится...

----------


## KAlinchik

*Катенька О.*, о.к.,Катюша,если есть доставка, счас узнаю, а дальше уже свяжусь с тобой

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Девочки..нафиг изобретать велосипед?? мел..краска..и др лабyдень КАЖДЫЙ yважающий себя маркет продает соль-бисер 
http://img.wikimart.ru/img/catalog_m...2245_mid2.jpeg

----------


## Вера Чурикова

> Девочки..нафиг изобретать велосипед?? мел..краска..и др лабyдень КАЖДЫЙ yважающий себя маркет продает соль-бисер


Оксана, вот за такую информацию ценную - благодарю. купила сегодня в Челябинске емкости для песочной церемонии, а вот такую соль -бисер не догадалась посмотреть. Хочу провести на юбилее в субботу, бисер мне очень нравится, буду искать.

----------


## Люсьен2011

Я хоть и не разу не проводила песочную церемонию. Но она меня как и многих заинтересовала и я решила поэкспериментировать. По Катюшкиной методике то есть мелом, попробовала покрасить  соль и манку. То и другое окрашивается без проблем,времени затрачивается немного. Хотелось бы конечно  чтоб поярче цвета  были. А вот с бисером наверное в разы будет дороже.

----------


## Катя-Катерина

А можно поинтересоваться, где берете искусственный цветной песок? Я новичок, но мне очень нравится эта церемония с песком! Я тоже ее видела в интернете, но побоялась "своровать".

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

> А можно поинтересоваться, где берете искусственный цветной песок? Я новичок, но мне очень нравится эта церемония с песком! Я тоже ее видела в интернете, но побоялась "своровать".


У нас в Новосибирске цветной песок продаётся в больших флористических магазинах. Цена пакета 200 г - 30 руб. (кварцевый). Кварцевый проседает со временем. Мелкий лучше, но он дороже. Если мелкий, то 96 руб. за банку 200 г. Но невесты покупают с удовольствием. Некоторые по 4-6 банок (для родителей).
Я провожу Песочную церемонию почти на всех свадьбах и юбилеях. Особенно люблю проводить на тематических, типа Морской круиз, авиакруиз на остров семейного счастья. Когда приезжаем (прилетаем) на Гавайи. Музыку используем, как на Очаг.

----------


## Славина

> где б такую бутылочку раздобыть?


Я уже как-то описывала и показывала какие у нас в магазинах продают вазочки, похожие на колбочки, красиво оформленные и перевязанные цветком, они наполнены сухой, ароматной листвой. Они  недорогие, стоят от 23 до 28 грн, это вообще копейки и смотрится супер!




> и такой песок!а-то мне самодеятельность "раскрась соль мелом" уже надоела


Песок конечно смотрится красиво, а я вот уже в который раз использую цветную соль для ванн, и всегда говорю, что соль обладает очень сильным энергетическим свойством, снимает весь негатив, ну что может быть лучше для создания оберега для молодой семьи или юбиляра. Ведь соль даже рекомендуется ставить у изголовья, чтобы избавиться от всего плохого, что и советую делать всем ведущим после мероприятий.
А ещё бывает приговариваю и подмигиваю втихаря невесте, что иногда и ванную можно принять с этой солью. 
Так что у меня для этого дела идёт только цветная соль. На последней свадьбе невеста весь вечер нюхала эту соль и подсовывала её нюхать жениху))) 
Хотя лично для меня запах такой от этой соли, что задохнуться можно.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> У нас в Новосибирске цветной песок продаётся в больших флористических магазинах.


А у нас таких магазинов нет

----------


## oga

> У нас в Новосибирске цветной песок продаётся в больших флористических магазинах


Ой, а для нас это вообще только мечта.

----------


## Polli

ой я мне так понравилось самой сделать такой песок с помощью соли и гуаши. Соль вообще стоит копейки, гуаши надо чуть чуть :) 
а вот бутылочки я тоже очень долго искала ) и вот что придумала. В большом магазине покупаю декоративные бутылки либо под масло либо вот такие 
вынимаю содержимое и получается очень симпатично :)

----------


## Lara14

Пока не знаю куда это можно применить, просто пока мысль.
 Конкурс"Придумай экзотическое блюдо."(Кто интереснее придумает блюдо настроения?)
Н-р: Берём пол кило песка с Красного моря+добавляем яйцо динозавтра+перо полярной совы первого года +волос бешенного быка+молоко козла+капли дождя после четверга... и т.д.
Или :Дорогие друзья, вам надо придумать блюдо хорошего настроения, вы можете добавлять в него разные прикольные предметы, явления, слова.

----------


## Lara14

Мастерицы, а как так выложить в бутылочки всё красиво? Чтобы легло одно на другое?

Ещё одна задумка.Фото прошлого века.Нужны костюмчики. (гостей переодеваем и фотаем). Можно использовать проектор.
Сегодня у нас должна была пройти выставка фото юбиляра, но наш фотограф порастерял все фотки, поэтому фотоальбом мы будем создавать на месте.
-вот так юбиляр выглядел,когда народился.Встречайте юбиляр и его мама.(Сидит женщина к ней садиться юбиляр в чепчике с соской, она его качает)
-далее наш мальчуган рос и пошёл в детский сад(мама+шорты юбиляру)
-пошёл в школу(цветы в руках, вручает "учительнице)
-стал пионером(пионерский галстук+пилотка+горн)
-женился(жене фату, ему цветочек-целуются)
-родились дети
-и сегодня, он король нашего торжества(одеваем корону)
-стоит в кругу родных и близких
Постоянно делаются фотки+музыку надо подобрать в тему к одеваемым атрибутам.

----------


## Окрыленная

Ларочка... Как вам это вариант???
                                            Юбилейная фотосессия 
Наш юбиляр - известная натура, 
Красив, умен, отличная фигура, 
И фейс его приличен, в профиль и анфас, 
И Голливуд уж локти покусал, всегда – отказ! 
В день рожденья, в светлый праздник 
Согласился наш проказник, 
Попозировать немного, 
Бабок отвали за согласье много! 
1. Первый кадр – журнал «Здоровье» 
Белоснежная улыбка, гиря, пульсик в норме, 
Богатырское, отменное здоровье. 
Грудь вперед и бицепсы, как у Ван Дамма, 
Не нужна(отчество) реклама 
( дается гантели, под рубашку два шарика- бицепсы, можно обруч, мяч) 
2. Кадр №2 – газета «Моя семья» 
Ночной чепец, пижама и газета , 
Разношенные тапки, очередь у туалета 
И кошка лощится в ногах, 
Какое умиление в (имя) глазах. 
( ночной чепец, ночнушка, газет, котом – гость) 
3. Третий кадр – газета «Скатерть-самобранка» 
А третий кадр – для газеты «Скатерть-самобранка, 
Колпак и фартушек, со вкусом все в порядке, 
В руках – сковорода, поваренная книга, 
В зубах торчит морковка шаловливо 
( все перечисленное надевается и дается имениннику) 
4. Кадр№4 – журнал «Досуг» 
Семейные трусы, панама, зонт от солнца, 
Очки на нос. Похож на черноморца, 
Вальяжный вид, улыбка до ушей, 
(имя юбиляра) отдыхает от будней( ударение на второй слог) 
5. Кадр № 5 – журнал «Молоток» 
Теперь отснимем кадр для « Молотка!» 
Наш юбиляр – тусовщик, клубы.. все дела. 
Прическа от Сереги Зверева, тату и пирсинг, вот блатной! 
Он современный и гламурный, бог ты мой! 
6. Кадр №6 – журнал « Плейбой» 
Журнал « Плейбой» и кадр для него, 
И это доказательство, что (имя юбиляра) – ОГО!ГО! 
Манящий взгляд из-под ресниц кидает юбиляр, 
Он распыляет в душах окружающий страстей пожар! 
( на юбиляра надеваются заячьи ушки, бантик, хвостик или же эротический фартук с голым телом, можно накладной бюст) 
Кадр№7 – Журнал « Мурзилка» 
Просили дети из « Мурзилки», 
Чтоб юбиляр стал Хрюшей - супер-свинкой, 
И чтобы ручкой он детишкам помахал, 
И хрюкнул от души. Нешуточный финал. 
Окончены съемки! Погасли софиты, 
Минуты славы пережиты, 
Мы продолжаем исполнять желанья юбиляра, 
И крикнем громко, дружно: БРАВО!

----------

Tanuxatexas (20.03.2018)

----------


## Lara14

Класс Иришка!
Очень круто!
Иринка, я вашими идеями залюбовываюсь! :Yahoo:

----------


## Lara14

Умница!!!

----------


## Окрыленная

> Класс Иришка!


Лара.. честно... ни разу не делала этот момент... Только сейчас про него вспомнила... Рада, если кто-то воспользуется... Идея классная... легковыполнимая

----------


## Порубовы

УЖО три страницы в теме, и нет ни одной нашей нароботки.. вот, сегодня родили. ещё не проводили.

Сказка. попросила у нас невеста сказку. теми сказками, что мы уже работали - аналог дяди паши или теремок на новый лад мы не отмазались. невеста сразу поняла - это не то что она хочет. а хотела она чтобы как можно больше людей было во что-то переодето.

поговорили с ней и о том, надо ли людям играть кусочки текста или под нарезки скакать. сказала - под нарезки.
спросили - подходит ли "принц ищет невесту", сказала - нет, просто сказка - подвяжите к детскому блоку.

пересмотрев всё своё барахло, склепали сюжет и подобрали музыку. итак, наша первая и наверное последняя сказка "Уткин дом"

http://ar-ta.dp.ua/konkurs-skazka/

----------


## Зулия Маркелова

Ирина! Мне тоже понравилась эта идея вот только вопрос как все это быстро сделать и трусы и шортики...да наверное можно музычку соответствующую подобрать

----------


## Окрыленная

Реквизита можно по минимуму.. Нарезки подбираются легко..В скобках я написала максимум усилий... В ваших руках... сделать этом момент менее реквизитным...
Я бы еще попросила у наших фотомастеров - названия газет и журналов сделать.. крупными буквами...

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> В ваших руках... сделать этом момент менее реквизитным...


 Ирочка куда ж еще меньше реквизита.....???по-моему в самый раз. меньше не надо!

----------


## Lara14

Ребята, а куда тема №1 делась?наработки вновь пришедших пользователей.

----------


## Курица

> Ребята, а куда тема №1 делась?наработки вновь пришедших пользователей.


*Тут она Лариса, ту*т, иди по ссылочке:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621 

только под амбарным замком уже  :Grin:  (писать нельзя, читать можно) - уж больна тяжела стала, странички не листаются у форумчан с хлипкой скоростью Инета... :Yes4:

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

Может кому-нибудь пригодится мой материал для свадьбы. Писали с моей коллегой Алёной Линник для молодожёнов, которые работают в прокуратуре. Почти все гости, включая родителей - юристы, судьи, адвокаты, прокуроры. Шутили с ди-джеем, если что не поравится - уедем в наручниках.
Молодожёны были в возрасте 30 лет с хвостиком, с детьми от разных браков. Попросили сделать сбор подарков в виде суда. Нам не очень нравилась такая тема "суровая". Но просьба Заказчиков - Закон. Термины согласовывали с невестой и женихом, чтобы не вляпаться с профессиональной терминологией. Они получили огромное удовольствие, по ходу добавляли шуточки на "своём" языке. Мне, конечно" было не по себе от специфического юмора юристов. Проводила сбор подарков девочка-судья. Ей не надо было входить долго в образ. Была, как рыба в воде. 
Сбор подарков "Суд".
В зале, под музыку, танцуя, появляется Полицейская (костюм-секси) с помощниками. 

Полицейская: Таааак! Тишина в помещении – а то всех посажу на 15 суток. Сержант Забалуйкина – Полиция без нравов (отдаёт честь). Мной разыскиваются некто Павел Ленченко и Елена Марьева, так же известные как молодожены или просто Пашка и Ленка Шустрые. 
Ну и где же эти граждане? Ага, вот вы и попались! (обращается к помощникам) Задержите их! 

Помощники-полицейские задерживают жениха с невестой, становятся рядом с ними, сковывают  руки наручниками. 

Граждане, перед Вами крайне опасная пара, нарушители общественной морали и этики! Вы только представьте себе – решили жениться! Так пусть справедливый суд в моем лице решит Вашу участь! 
Выдвигается обвинение: гражданка Марьева Елена Николаевна обвиняется в том, что соблазнила и обворожила гражданина Ленченко Павла Владимировича. Гражданин Ленченко Павел Владимирович обвиняется в том, что сделал гражданке Марьевой Елене Николаевне непристойное предложение вступить в брак! 
В материалах уголовного дела имеются вещественные доказательства. Покажите Ваши руки! 
Вот и главное вещественное доказательство – обручальные кольца. Итак, начинается рассмотрение уголовного дела. Подсудимые, встаньте. Вы клянетесь говорить правду, только правду и ничего кроме правды? (Да) Начинаем допрос. 
В каком году вы познакомились? (ответ)
Обратите внимание, подсудимые совершили свое преступление в 2010 году.
При каких обстоятельствах произошло ваше знакомство? (ответ)

Как вы, гражданка Марьева, можете характеризовать гражданина Ленченко на момент знакомства? (ответ)
А как вы, гражданин Ленченко, можете характеризовать гражданку Марьеву на момент знакомства? (ответ)

Когда гражданин Ленченко вы сделали гражданке Марьевой непристойное предложение вступить в брак? (ответ) 
4 февраля 2011 года гражданин Ленченко совершил предъявляемое ему преступление. 
Допрос окончен. Подсудимые, можете сесть. Переходим к допросу свидетелей. По данному делу свидетелями проходят все гости. И я вызываю первого свидетеля (читает имя свидетеля).  
Вы свидетель с чьей стороны?
Кем приходитесь подсудимым?
Постоянная регистрация есть?
Кем работаете? 
Женаты (замужем)?
Дети есть?
В армии служили?
Вы считаете подсудимых виновными в совершении данного преступления? (ответ)
Что вы можете сказать по существу данного дела? 

Ваши показания внесены в протокол. Вы хотите, чтобы молодоженов оставили на свободе? Тогда предлагаю внести залог за обвиняемых. Вы готовы? (гость поздравляет).
 Залог внесен, можете вернуться на свое место.

Забалуйкина вызывает гостей по очереди,  они становятся рядом с Забалуйкиной, дают показания, дарят подарки.

Полицейская: Суд выслушал все показания по данному делу. Подсудимые, встаньте! Вам предоставляется последнее слово.
Молодые: Просим отнестись к нам снисходительно, оправдать. А если приговор будет обвинительным – просим нестрогого режима и трехкомнатную камеру.

 Полицейская: Присаживайтесь, подсудимые. Суд удаляется для принятия решения (отворачивается к помощникам, делают вид, что обсуждают, поворачивается обратно).
Полицейская: Суд вынес свой вердикт: Ленченко Павла Владимировича и Марьеву Елену Николаевну признать виновными. Учитывая смягчающее обстоятельство, наличие детей у обвиняемых, суд решил назначить им наказание в виде пожизненного совместного проживания без права на амнистию. Приговор обжалованию не подлежит. Осужденные, встаньте! Вам понятен приговор? (Да).

Тогда принесите присягу на верность друг другу: «Клянетесь ли нам, что любою ценой, вы будете верными мужем и женой?» (Клянемся).
Скрепите приговор поцелуем.  
Решение суда предлагаю обмыть.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

*Люба-Сибирячка*, Прекрасная идея! С юмором, не избито! Не для каждой свадьбы, но в копилку классных идей вашу задумку забираем! :Ok:

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

Наталья, есть ещё один вариант Полиции. Мы его используем часто на свадьбах, как маленький костюмированный блок. Тоже написали с моей коллегой Алёной Линник. Этот вариант лёгкий в подготовке и смотрибельный.


Полицейская: Таааак! Тишина в помещении – а то всех посажу на 15 суток. Сержант Забалуйкина – Полиция без нравов. 
Мной разыскивается некто Александр Щукин, так же известный как Жених или просто Сашка Шустрый. 
Ну и кто жених? Ага, вот ты и попался! Граждане, перед Вами крайне опасный должник! И не удивляйтесь Вы так, гражданин! У Вас большие задолженности по нескольким статьям. 
Пройдемте со мной в отделение. Гости, я заберу у вас женишка? (нет!). 
Ну ладно уж, у Забалуйкиной сегодня хорошее настроение. 
(Жениху) Придется Вам расплачиваться на месте. 
Итак, перечень долгов:

1.	Годовая задолженность по комплиментам в отношении тещи в размере пяти ласковых словечек.
Предлагаю погасить задолженность прямо сейчас (говорит ласковые слова).

2.	Месячная задолженность по сыновьим объятиям в отношении матери в размере трех объятий (обнимает).

3.	Квартальная задолженность по крепким мужским рукопожатиям в отношении свидетеля в размере трех рукопожатий (жмёт руку). 
4.	Пожизненная задолженность по поцелуям в отношении гражданки Щукиной Евгении, бывшей Калинкиной, в размере 10 горячих поцелуев в губки. ГОРЬКО!!!!

5.	Ну и последняя задолженность. С Вас, гражданин Щукин и гражданка Щукина праздничный штраф в размере рюмки горячительного напитка за всех присутствующих гостей и за их щедрые подарки! 

Ну, а мне пора ловить других должников, служба зовет. 
А Вам, дорогие молодожены, любви, счастья, богатства и своевременно устранять приятные задолженности!

P.S. Можно придумать любые задолженности. Перед отцом, свёкром, друзьями, братьями, сёстрами... Смотря кто у них есть:)))

----------


## piyavoshka

http://arazvitie.ru/about   я песок здесь покупала по оптовой цене 40 рублей вышел 1 кг, брали много для поделок в садик, ну и себе)

----------


## МОРЕНА

Сказка о школе .
(посвящение в первоклассники  )

КЛОУНЫ :

Здравствуйте взрослые !
Здравствуйте дети !!!
День необычный сегодня на свете -
Музыка всюду, улыбки и смех -
Школа открыла двери для всех.
И не грустите, девчонки, мальчишки,
По играм, затеям и сказочным книжкам.
В школьной жизни волшебство не кончается,
Сказка и здесь продолжается…

Появляются  АБВЕГЕДЕЙКА и Профессор

- Здравствуйте, друзья! Что же вы так недружно отвечаете? Давайте еще раз громко и весело скажем друг другу «здравствуйте». 
Вы нас узнали ? Тем ,кто нас не знает представляемся Я – принцесса Абэвэгэдэйка ,а это мой мудрый наставник профессор школьных  наук .
- Здравствуйте, юные леди и джентльмены.  Сегодня у вас торжественный и важный день – посвящение в первоклассники. До прихода в школу вас называли детьми, малышами, а сейчас вы ученики, ученицы, школьники и школьницы".
В зале так много ребят, но хочется познакомиться с каждым из вас. 
- Давайте сделаем так – вы должны одновременно назвать свое имя. приготовились, начали! Ну вот, теперь мы познакомились.
- Я рада, что сегодня собрались самые хорошие и веселые слушатели, и  каждый из вас знает много сказок. А хотели бы вы сами побывать в сказке? Но тогда вам надо вспомнить, из какой сказки эти волшебные слова:
Лети, лети, лепесток, через запад на восток,
Через север, через юг, возвращайся, сделав круг.
Лишь коснешься ты земли, быть по-моему вели!
Правильно! Сказка называется «Цветик-семицветик»…

А мы хотим вам рассказать одну сказочную историю ,которая произошла в нашей школе …И не просто расскажем ,а попросим у вас помощи ,нужно спасти одну очень хорошую девочку …Ребята ,вы нам поможете ???

Итак , внимание ,сказка  начинается …

ТАНЕЦ 

Мама :  Лизонька ,хватит играть , ложись спать завтра в школу
Лиза : А и не играла , читала , да-да мамочка ложусь , я так рада ,что начался учебный год , я так соскучилась по школе ,урокам ,учителям ,одноклассникам , в школе всё так интересно, скорее бы завтра …..спокойной ночи 

Появляется Королева страны невыученных уроков

Королева : Чую, сентябрём пахнет!  Начали дети в школы ходить , шуметь ,учиться ,дружить , радоваться…птьху..Ох, не нравится мне все это! Не люблю я людишек, особенно малых ребятишек. Ой, тут девчоночка спит!  Ану-ка ,посмотрим в моё волшебное зеркальце ….Девочку зовут Лиза ,отличница . с нетерпением ждала начало учебного года… Мне прямо худо де-лается, когда таких учеников вижу... Ну, ничего,  я вмиг её на свою сторону перетащу , наколдую и она с удовольствием в моё королевство отправится..Помощница мне будет ,мы с её талантом всех-всех ребят заставим лениться! 

Колдует поёт песню ( меняются декорации )

Королева : ну вот и всё девчонке я память стёрла …Она ничего не вспомнит о школе…Сейчас проверим…( прячется )
Мама : Лиза , Лиза 
( Лиза вскакивает начинает искать портфель ,затем ложится в кровать  )

Королева : Неужели не подействовало моё заклинание
Мама : Что ты делаешь ???
Лиза : Как что , я в школу не собираюсь
Королева : Ахах ,всё в порядке …
Мама : Доченька ,что с тобой ,может ты заболела ?
Лиза : Да что вы ко мне пристали ,отстаньте …не трогайте меня !!!
Мама: Лиза ,я твоя мама…
Королева : Женщина ,зачем вы пристаёте к ребёнку , это моя девочка , правда Лизонька 
(Лиза соглашается и переходит на сторону королевы…)

Мама : Я поняла , мою девочку заколдовали …Ребята , вы  не расскажите ,что здесь происходило ??? Ага ,всё ясно ,мне нужна будет помощь королевы страны знаний , а пока я её найду вы не упускайте из виду Лизу , хорошо ???
Принцесса: Конечно,  мы с ребятами присмотрим за вашей дочерью ,
Профессор : а помогут нам в этом ученики 1 –а класса 

Выступление 1-А

Голос за кадром : Внимание ,Внимание приветствуем аплодисментами Королеву знаний 
Королева : Каким ветром её принесло , не хватало ,чтоб она мою девочку расколдовала ….

Появляется Королева Знаний 

Королева Зн : Здравствуйте ребята , поздравляю вас с таким удивительным праздником ,посвящение в первоклассники ,расскажите мне пожалуйста ,что произошло с девочкой Лизой….её заколдовали ??? А кто ??? 
Королева НУ : Ничего я и не колдовала ,она сама  так решила …Правда ,Лиза ( Лиза соглашается )
Королева ЗН : Всё ясно ,ребята , мы должны вместе с вами спасти Лизу ,расколдовать мы сможем её только тогда ,когда она поймёт ,что школа – это удивительный мир !!! 
Королева НУ : Ага попробуйте ,хи-хи ,переубедите ,хи-хи ,расколдуйте …Подставьте дружеское плечо ,хи-хи ….
Королева Знаний : В нашей школе все друзья, в нашей школе не возможно не подружиться! И мы вам это докажем
Королева НУ: А это мы сейчас проверим 

( игра “Это я, это я, это все мои друзья!”королевы по очереди читают )

Кто веселою ватагой каждый день шагает в школу? (это я…)
Кто из вас приходит в класс с опозданием на час? (молчат)
Кто из вас хранит в порядке книжки, ручки и тетрадки? (это я…)
Кто из вас из малышей, ходит грязный до ушей? (молчат)
Кто домашний свой урок выполняет точно в срок? (это я…)
Кто из вас сегодня вслух на уроке ловил мух? (молчат)
Кто из вас не ходит хмурый, любит спорт и физкультуру? (это я…)

Королева Знаний : Молодцы! Дружные ребята!
Принцесса : А сейчас встречаем дружный 1-б класс !!!

Выступление 1-Б

Королева НУ : Неужели вы все так сильно хотите учиться ? Мечтаете попасть в страну знаний ? А что вы там будете делать? Ведь ты не умеешь ни читать, ни писать! (Зло смеется) 
   Королева Знаний: В стране Знаний живет добрый волшебник, его имя - Учитель! Он учит ребят читать и писать. Правда, ребята?  И наши первоклассники уже умеют читать ,и мы это докажем…У меня в руках ромашка из страны знаний , На лепестках ромашки есть  слова! Давайте их прочитаем. 

Дети: Мама, солнце, мир, родина, счастье.
Королева знаний: Какие дорогие сердцу слова. Мне хочется добавить еще одно. 
Показывает табличку с надписью «Школа».
Школа – славный школьный дом,
Хорошо вам будет в нем.
По ступенькам каждый год
К знаньям мы начнем поход.
Лиза вскакивает : Школа ???
Королева НУ её успокаивает : Тссс ,тише-тише ,спокойно ,(обращается к залу ) чего раскричались . видите человека волнуете ,потише …
Королева Знаний  : Ребята ,а вы заметили ,как Лиза отреагировала на слово школа ,давайте сейчас топать ногами ,хлопать руками ,и громко-громко кричать Здравствуй школа !!!

Волшебная музыка Лиза приходит в себя

Лиза : Ой ,что со мной было 
Абэвэгэдэйка : Тебя заколдовала Королева страны невыученных уроков , она стёрла тебе память 
Королева страны знаний: А мы с ребятами , нашими первоклассниками помогли тебе всё вспмнить …
Лиза : Спсибо вам большое , ой , я же маму обидела ,где же моя мамочка ???
Мама : Доченька я здесь ( Лиза с мамой радостно встречаются )…..

Профессор( покашливает ):  Я рад ,что все закончилось так хорошо , но разрешите мне обратиться к нашим первоклассникам …Уважаемые первоклассники! Вы с честью прошли все испытания, мы посвящаем вас в ученики и принимаем в нашу дружную школьную семью! А вы пообещайте вести себя дисциплинированно и соблюдать все правила поведения в школе …обещаете?

Абэвэгэдэйка: ребята, а вы знаете, что обещание это обязательство, которое нужно обязательно выполнять?

Королева знаний: Для принятия Торжественного  обещания первоклассников приглашаем        
                                    Короля знаний всем первоклассникам встать и громко повторять за королём!

ОБЕЩАНИЕ  ПЕРВОКЛАССНИКА 
Выучить буквы, научиться читать... Обещаем!
Научиться отлично писать и считать... Обещаем!
На уроке стараться, и мух не считать... Обещаем!
Учебник беречь, не бросать и не рвать... Обещаем!
Выполнять полностью домашние задания... Обещаем!
Приходить в школу без опоздания... Обещаем!
Стать за год умней и взрослей... Обещаем!
Стать гордостью родителей и учителей... Обещаем!

Король знаний: Теперь, ребята, вы полноправные ученики нашей школы, просим вас не забывать данную сегодня клятву и постараться следовать ей до конца учёбы.
А путешествие ваше на этом не окончено и будет длиться ещё немало лет, удачи вам упорства и хороших друзей в добрый путь !!! 

   -- ПЕСНЯ на мелодию " Буратино " --

 Он с детства каждому знаком, 
 Учебы школьный общий дом. 
 Он свет и радость дарит нам
 И приближает всех к мечтам. 
 Здесь детям знания дают. 
 Узнайте, как его зовут?
               НА - ША - ШКОЛА! НАША ШКОЛА !
 В нем научились мы дружить
 И  школьной дружбой дорожить.  
 Задачи мы решаем здесь 
 На ум на совесть и на честь. 
 Нам не бывает скучно в нем, 
 Мы очень любим этот дом!

----------


## Viktorinochka

Всем привет! Дорогие форумчане, я на второй день свадьбы делаю "Банк" для молодой семьи. Молодожены приносят красиво украшенную 3-литровую банку. В середине праздника, после краткой подводки, молодые идут с этой банкой по столам, гости ложат в нее деньги, целуют молодых. В это время я обычно пою красивую песню. После этого, ставим банку на стол в центре зала, каждый желающий может подойти к молодым, заказать песню (для молодых, родителей, бабушек, всех гостей и т.д). Песни поются, гости поют и танцуют, банк молодой семьи пополняется. После того, как поток желающих иссякает, под аплодисменты молодые закатывают машинкой свой первый вклад в банке:-))) Немного запутанно описала, надеюсь, поймете, что к чему... Идея с самой банкой, естественно, не моя, но её применение выдумывала лично для себя. Этот момент чем - то напоминает марш, только деньги собираются в пользу молодых.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Всем привет!


приветик!Добро пожаловать!




> я на второй день свадьбы делаю "Банк" для молодой семьи.


а какая подводка?с чего вдруг на второй день опять с деньги собирают?а если не кладут,что делать?

----------


## katyakotkot

Здравствуйте форумчане! Можно и мне внести свои 5 копеек? Мы с девчатами когда свадьбу сестры проводили тоже использовали сбор денег в банку как рассказывала Viktorinochka, только по своему. ЕЕ у нас выносила баба яга (она была соведушей на свадьбе), с ее помощью мы гадали на первенца. Гости клали денежку и говорили кто первый родится у новобрачных - мальчик или девочка. Правда гости не хотели сдаваться (поднялся такой ажиотаж), поэтому решили что родители сами определятся кто им нужен в первую очередь - сыночек или дочка. в конце тоже тогжественно банку закатали

----------


## татьяна 73

Девочки .здравствуйте...У меня проблема ,первый раз провожу второй день свадьбы  Первый день другая ведущая ,а на второй день  в воскресенье  у них венчание .а потом просят чтобы я провела Что делать не знаю? Как вписаться и что включать в программу часа на три Кто сталкивался подскажите спасите пожалуйста 

Насчёт сбора денег ,помню раньше перед входом  собирали ,выкупали ложки вилки ,но это уже прошлый век ,вообще денежные  поборы  с гостей не  очень люблю

----------


## Viktorinochka

У нас принято на второй день идти с определенной суммой денег. И если ты не проводишь какие-либо денежные конкурсы, гости начинают спрашивать, почему. Поборы я сама не люблю, поэтому на 1 день обычно прошу молодоженов не заставлять меня проводить более 2 денежных конкурсов. Сложно, кризис у нас.... А на 2 день гости обычно места за столом выкупают, я не вмешиваюсь, как правило, "рулят" подставные жених и невеста. И 1 денежные лежит на мне. Плюс конкурса, описанного мной выше в том, что каждый кладет ту сумму, которую считает нужной, заказывают песни также те гости, которые хотят. А минус в том, что мне иногда приходится 10-15 песен петь.... 
Татьяна 73, по поводу второго дня. Думаю, многие ведущие согласятся со мной, что вести его проще. Только у Вас, конечно, ситуация не совсем обычная. Организуйте встречу молодых оригинальную, на форуме много об этом написано ( в первой чести этой темы, в частности). Мне больше всего нравится так: гости выстраиваются коридором - мужчины с одной стороны, женщины с другой. Мы договариваемся, что при появлении молодых, мужчины скандируют имя жениха, а женщины - невесты+ аплодисменты, конечно. Подошли к родителям, они преподносят молодой семье бокалы, связанные одной лентой. Опустошаем бокалы, не развязывая ленту. Конечно, вышеописанные действия нужно словесно сопровождать. Гостей за стол садим, а дальше, как обычно, только форсировать события не стоит - гости не всегда в добром здавии приходят, особенно молодежь:-)) Ещё места могут быть заняты подставными женихом и невестой. Действуйте по  ситуации. Обычно после смеха, подколок и фотосессии "жених с невестой" сами "целуются", "наделение" организуют и т.д. Я стараюсь не вмешиваться, потому что у кажой местности свои традиции в отношении данного момента, я просто подстраиваюсь, смотрю, чтобы не переборщили, не затянули и т.д.
Конкурсы на второй день я обычно беру попроще, распределение бюджета ( одинаковые таблички с определенным кол-вом граф, одинаковая сумма. Распределяем сумму таким обазом, чтобы хватило на быт, ком. улуги, отдых и т.д. Потом зачитываем. Смешно получается, родня вовсю комментирует результаты) , с мыльными пузырями ( задаю вопросы по очереди жениху и невесте, а они вместо ответа выдувают определенное кол-во мыльных пузырей), лотерею беспроигрышную можно предложить, роддом ( в парах, мимикой пытаемся обьяснить, кто родился)... В общем, главное узнать, что предлагает ведущая, которая работает в первый день, чтобы не повториться... Сложно...От всего сердца удачи Вам и творческого настроения!!!!

----------


## Viktorinochka

> ЕЕ у нас выносила баба яга (она была соведушей на свадьбе), с ее помощью мы гадали на первенца. Гости клали денежку и говорили кто первый родится у новобрачных - мальчик или девочка. Правда гости не хотели сдаваться (поднялся такой ажиотаж), поэтому решили что родители сами определятся кто им нужен в первую очередь - сыночек или дочка. в конце тоже тогжественно банку закатали


Очень интересная идея!!! Спасибо. Если разрешите, учту на будущее:-)))

----------


## КСЕНЖИК СВЕТЛАНА

> У нас принято на второй день идти с определенной суммой денег. И если ты не проводишь какие-либо денежные конкурсы, гости начинают спрашивать, почему. Поборы я сама не люблю...


У нас на 2 день обычно ряженные. При входе собираем денежку в бутыль (бюджет семьи). Бывают варианты продажи вилок гостям (хорошо, что редко), продают обычно сваты(я в этом не участвую). А вот самих молодоженов могу отправить на пополнение семейного бюджета(если есть необходимость): после того как молодым родители повязали фартушки, они по-традиции должны ухаживать за  столом и гостями, но время тяжелое(финансовый кризис) и все услуги оплачиваются. Например, налить рюмочку 10грн и тд. Начинаем с родителей. И денежку собрали и ведущий никого ни к чему не принуждает - все по желанию. Можно еще узнать кто больше денег собрал и тд.
На одной свадьбе невеста танцевала с папой на покрывале, а гости бросали на них и под ноги деньги(у них так принято). На другой свадьбе попросили обыграть танец молодых (2 день), когда кидаются деньги(сорят деньгами) и молодожены во время танца должны поймать их или поднять с пола(гости наступают на деньги), вконце невеста оставшиеся купюры подметала и собирала. Повторюсь, что не люблю проводить конкурсы и тд с вытягиванием денег, но бывает (радует, что редко). Стараюсь, чтобы это было без моего участия.

----------


## optimistka17

> Всем привет! Дорогие форумчане, я на второй день свадьбы делаю "Банк" для молодой семьи. Молодожены приносят красиво украшенную 3-литровую банку. В середине праздника, после краткой подводки, молодые идут с этой банкой по столам, гости *ложат* в нее деньги, целуют молодых. В это время я обычно пою красивую песню. После этого, ставим банку на стол в центре зала, каждый желающий может подойти к молодым, заказать песню (для молодых, родителей, бабушек, всех гостей и т.д). Песни поются, гости поют и танцуют, банк молодой семьи пополняется. После того, как поток желающих иссякает, под аплодисменты молодые закатывают машинкой свой первый вклад в банке:-))) Немного запутанно описала, надеюсь, поймете, что к чему... Идея с самой банкой, естественно, не моя, но её применение выдумывала лично для себя. Этот момент чем - то напоминает марш, только деньги собираются в пользу молодых.


 От одного слова зверею Ничего не могу с собой поделать...

----------


## таняня

[ с мыльными пузырями ( задаю вопросы по очереди жениху и невесте, а они вместо ответа выдувают определенное кол-во мыльных пузырей), 



Viktorinochka  А вот здесь можно поподробнее. какие вопросы задаёте?

----------


## Viktorinochka

> От одного слова зверею Ничего не могу с собой поделать...


Не ругайтесь... Иногда заносит, когда информации много, а печатать нужно быстро... Приняла к сведению.

----------


## Viktorinochka

Про мыльные пузыри. 
Например:
Н - Сколько раз в неделю будешь кормить супруга? Сколько раз в день будешь нежно-нежно целовать и т.д. Ж- Сколько часов в день будешь посвящать компьютерным играм? А любимой супруге? А вообще, в зависимости от пары. В процессе подготовки мероприятия, во время общения с женихом и невестой я обычно внимательно наблюдаю за их поведением, общением между собой... Тогда и становится понятно и про вопросы, и про индивидуальные зацепочки, которые оживят праздник, сделают его неповторимым именно для этой конкретной пары. 
Этот конкурс многие используют в работе, он неплохо проходит.

----------


## татьяна 73

Viktorinochka, спасибо тебе  за  совет дорогая 
 Вчера полетел жёсткий диск ,возила комп на профилактику Диск удалось восстановить и вроде все папки сохранились (сегодня должен доделать ) Но конечно стресь  ужасный , там все документы и музыка ,а если такое на празднике случиться Надо думать как подстраховаться 
 А второй день  свадьбы  всё  те же  :муж и жена ,тесть  и сват ,любовь и гости Так что испуг прошёл, осталось только как красиво выделить момент венчания  и финал

----------


## Viktorinochka

Татьяна, уверена, у Вас все получится!!! А про жесткий диск могу сказать, что это просто супер -стресс....Хорошо, что все обошлось.  У меня раньше, когда всего лишь оперативная система летела, у меня была паника страшнейшая, руки тряслись, когда видела синий экран... Потом поставила программу Acronis и проблему решила, сама теперь за  5 минут восстанавливаю. Но ощущение благоговейного ужаса перед мастером, который приходил к моему заболевшему компьютеру, помню до сих пор...

----------


## optimistka17

> [ с мыльными пузырями ( задаю вопросы по очереди жениху и невесте, а они вместо ответа выдувают определенное кол-во мыльных пузырей), 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktorinochka  А вот здесь можно поподробнее. какие вопросы задаёте?


Мыльные пузыри для молодых от Людмилы Оптимистки 

Н Сколько часов Вы будете болтать по телефону с подружками в выходной день?
Ж Сколько рыбин Вы будете приносить с воскресной рыбалки?
Н Сколько фирменных блюд вы умеете готовить не хуже свекрови?
Ж Сколько минут Вы будете спокойно ожидать жену, когда она собирается идти с Вами в гости или в театр?
Н какое количество подруг Вам уже завидует, что Вы вышли замуж за лучшего парня города, да нет, всей страны?
Ж Какое количество друзей уже посмотрели фотографию невесты накануне свадьбы и выразили Вам свой восторг?
Н Как часто в течение года Вы собираетесь садиться на диету, приобщая за компанию и мужа?
Ж Как часто Вы будете в течение месяца уходить на футбол ?
Н какому количеству Ваших будущих дочерей Вы уже придумали имя?
Ж Какому количеству Ваших будущих сыновей Вы уже придумали имя?
Н Сколько минут Вы будете целовать мужа, когда он уходит утром на работу?
Ж Сколько раз в день Вы будете говорить заветные слова,- "Я люблю тебя"?
 Или Последний вопрос я бы задала обоим одновременно,- Сколько поцелуев вы готовы дарить друг другу при встрече?

----------


## Лапатапатушка моя

Viktorinochka здравствуйте, меня зовут Ольга, я с Алматы. Очень рада нашему знакомству. Я только начинаю делать свои первые шаги в роли ведущей. Мне очень понравилась песочная церемония. Подскажите пожалуйста в каком блоке на свадьбе вы проводите эту церемонию, под какую музыку? Очень вам буду благодарна. Я сейчас, можно сказать только учусь, но очень стараюсь и искренне хочется дарить людям радость. Читала ваши сообщения, вы такая умница, уже многое знаете, умеете. Очень хочется с вами подружиться. Конечно многое хочется у вас спросить, у меня опыт маленький, но я с радостью тоже с вами поделюсь. И если, что то интересное, новое узнаю, тоже расскажу. А вообще можно  я у вас еще поспрашиваю?!

----------


## Viktorinochka

Можно, конечно!!! Спасибо за хорошие слова, но я ещё пока далеко не волшебник, учусь с огромным рвением у наших форумчан! Но всем, что умею с радостью делюсь, так что задавайте любые вопросы, только лучше в ЛС, а то администраторы ругать будут.... 
А песочную церемонию  стараюсь дополнительно связать ещё с каким -нибудь моментом. Например, с породнением семьи, с письмом на годовщину. И, по логике завершаю танцем уважения между новыми родственниками ( теща - зять, свекор - невестка и тд. Немного сами танцуют, а потом и остальных гостей приглашаю). Конечно, моменты с породнением и танцем всегда обговариваю с заказчиками, мало ли что там, в голове - то у них:-)))) 
Не знаю, может быть форумчане ругаться будут, но я это так обычно вижу.

----------


## Светлана 911

> а какая подводка?с чего вдруг на второй день опять с деньги собирают?а если не кладут,что делать?


Приветик всем! Катюша, а у нас второй день начинается тоже с такой вот баночки, но этим (слава богу) занимаются Сваты. Это уже многолетняя традиция. Это обязательно доктора,как положено, в белых халатах, с огромным градусником и водочкой, с надписью"Микстура"(это у меня), перекрывают вход в помещение и "лечат" гостей, при этом, взымая оплату за лекарства. Все, как в жизни)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Светлана 911

> Может кому-нибудь пригодится мой материал для свадьбы.


ЛЮБА, спасибо, конечно пригодится. У меня уже ни один год лежат костюмы судейской коллегии. Давно ищу чем обновить программу. Вот такой материал юбилейный.
Прошу встать, суд идет. заходят три судьи в мантиях и конфедератках...

ДЕЛО №I

г.__________

от              года



ПОДСУДИМЫЙ -  элегантный и интеллигентный мужчина , на вид неопределенного возраста, он же юбиляр.





СУТЬ ДЕЛА:  достойнейший из представителей мужского пола,

Вы обвиняетесь в том, что посягнули на свобо*ду и личное время своей семьи, друзей, кумовей  и                              сотрудников по работе



Установлено, что  гражданин - Юбиляр , в течении многих лет  жизни непреклонно  нагружал окружающих своих вниманием и пониманием, а именно заботился о благосостоянии  семьи и воспитании жены , детей и внуков.



Устраивал неисчислимое количество  приятных сюрпризов



Вымогал  от друзей  и кумовей встреч в дни, не только обозначенные красным цветом на календаре, при которых было выявлено употребление крепких спиртных напитков, в дозах не установленных следствием.







Опрошенные свидетели подтверждают обвинение





И вот в результате  юбиляр  на скамье подсудимых.























ПРИГОВОР



НА ОСНОВАНИИ ВЫШЕИЗЛОЖЕННОГО ВЫСОКИЙ СУД ПО*СТАНОВИЛ:

 За ум, использованный при отягчающих скромностью обстоятельствах,



За знания и умения в особо крупных размерах,



За доброту и обаяние, повлекшие многочисленные нечеловеческие жертвы,



За общительность и дружелюбие, совершенные в составе семьи и коллектива сотрудников,



За незаконное хранение и распространение хорошего настроения,



За сердечность и отзывчивость, использованные с опасной для жизни душевностью,



За чувства вкуса  к жизни, приведшие к всеобщему восхищению и подражанию,



Приговорить подсудимого к пожизненному счастью.



Короновать юбиляра под бурные аплодисменты всех присутствующих.



Устроить маленькое следствие о прожитых счастливых годах жизни.







СУД ВЫНЕС ЧАСТНОЕ ПОСТАНОВЛЕНИЕ  ВСЕМ ПРИСУТСТВУЮЩИМ ГОСТЯМ:



·        За пособничество и согласие в данном преступле*нии приговариваются к  хорошему настроению и неудержному веселью на  замечательном празднике!





ПРИГОВОР ОКОНЧАТЕЛЕН И ОБЖАЛОВАНИЮ НЕ ПОДЛЕЖИТ !!!

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

Люблю использовать на юбилеях женщин до 55 лет, презентацию портрета именинницы (взяла из Интернета, спасибо автору). 

Купила рамку-багет 70смх100 см. Можно меньше, но я иногда использую её, когда два юбиляра, прямоугольником (переворачиваю её горизонтально), или на свадьбе исторический момент - первый поцелуй молодожёнов).

Ставлю рамку на стол. Прошу двух гостей подержать рамку. Накрываю багет полотном. Сзади на стул садится именинница с букетом.


Уважаемые Дамы и Господа, дорогие гости, родственники, друзья. Мы совершим вместе с вами экскурсию по художественным залам галереи, но особенно остановимся в зале торжеств или банкетном, так его называют посетители.

Сегодня вашему вниманию будет представлена единственная, уникальная картина известных в узких кругах авторов-портретистов НИКИТИНЫХ (фамилия родителей). Картину художники назвали «ТАТЬЯНА». Мы начинаем презентацию картины (снимаю ткань с рамы, звучат фанфары, аплодисменты).

Картина формировалась в течение девяти месяцев и обнародована 11 апреля 1957 г. в художественном салоне родильного отделения  одной из больниц Алтайского края.
Длительный период, портрет пытались присвоить себе многие поклонники портретной живописи. 

В июле 1994 года портрет приобрел известный ценитель прекрасного Александр Робертович. Теперь картина выставлена на всеобщее обозрение в знаменитом художественном салоне по адресу: г. Новосибирск, ул. Ватутина, 25. Здесь портрету уютно и тепло, и самый приятный для него микроклимат.

Так же необходимо отметить, что копия портрета демонстрируется уже более 26 лет на заводе «СИБЭЛЕКТРОТЕРМ» и пользуется большим успехом среди сотрудников и жителей нашего города.

И вот сегодня в день юбилея создания непревзойденного шедевра этот портрет представлен всем вам для обозрения и восхищения.

За свои годы портрет совсем не изменился, сохранив все свои прелести и достоинства.

Итак, обратимся к картине. 
Свободная, естественная поза, задумчивый с поволокой взгляд –  всё это указывает на высокий интеллект «ТАТЬЯНЫ». Она как бы спрашивает, и в то же время отвечает.

Тёмные волосы с обворожительными локонами, придают портрету неотразимую силу.

Серо-голубоватые глаза, застенчиво глядящие на нас с портрета, как бы говорят нам о повышенной чувствительности «ТАТЬЯНЫ».

Портрет еще не подвергался реставрации, подтяжке и разглаживанию. Секрет молодости «ТАТЬЯНЫ» неизвестен.

Все краски на портрете натуральные, а формы естественны и гармоничны. Вряд ли современному художнику удалось бы написать что-нибудь подобное.

От портрета веет душевным теплом и заботой. «ТАТЬЯНА» вселяет веру в собственные силы и оптимизм.

Так давайте же пожелаем этой сокровищнице русской портретной живописи еще долго радовать наши глаза, волновать наши души, будить наши мысли и трепетать наши сердца!!! 
Ваши аплодисменты!

----------

Наумка (16.04.2016)

----------


## Viktorinochka

Уважаемые форумчане! Выкладываю свою собственную разработку творческого представления профессии "почтальон". Писала для нашей "Белпочты" на городской конкурс "Парад профессий". Только больно не бейте - рифмоплет я пока что неопытный. Может быть кому - нибудь идея пригодится для работы. 
Отбивка, выходит почтальон Печкин. 
Добрый день, товарищи! Это я, почтальон Печкин. Думаете, принес Вам заметку про Вашего мальчика? Ан, нет. Услыхал я про конкурс городской, парад профессий называется, и подумал: «Как же без меня, ведь я самый известный почтальон!».

Так вот, друзья, послушайте рассказ, 
Который подготовил я для Вас. 

(Отбивка) В глубокой древности любое сообщение
Простой имело способ доставления. ( древний человек рисует на скале знаки, уходит вглубь сцены)

(Отбивка) В Афинах процветал спортивный дух –
Там сообщение несли на своих двух! ( афинянин со свертком пробегает по сцене, уходит вглубь сцены).

(Отбивка) И сколько не стоял бы белый свет – 
Товарища умнее дамы нет.
Чтоб вовремя доставить сверток сей 
Использовалась пара голубей.  (дама с голубем в руке обыгрывает слова, уходит вглубь сцены)

(Отбивка) Царем быть  - это Вам товарищи не шутка!
Приказы отдавать без промежутка!
А для согласия большого аппарату,
Гонцы царю положены по штату.
И далеко не каждый молодец 
Мог получить профессию – гонец.
Вот Вам, товарищи, и первый почтальон
Доскачет вовремя до адресата он. ( царь и гонец обыгрывают слова Печкина, уходят вглубь сцены). 

Отбивка, все действующие лица подходят к краю сцены. 

Профессии все на земле, без сомнения,
Достойны почета и уважения
И в век наш космических сверхскоростей,
Все также посылок ждем и новостей.
И в дождь, и в метель к адресату стучимся.
(Вместе ) Мы – почтальоны! И этим гордимся!!! 
Бросают в зал шары с эмблемой предприятия. 

Для всех персонажей я подбирала отдельные музыкальные отбивки. Вроде бы все написала подробно, если что - спрашивайте.
P.S. Мы с девочками за этот конкурс сорвали максимальный балл, жюри и зрительному залу очень понравилось. Главное, четко все отрепетировать, чтобы без заминок действующие лица выходили. + Колоритного Печкина подобрать + костюмы и реквизит:-))))

----------


## Ладушка

> Может кому-нибудь пригодится мой материал для свадьбы


 Люба, пригодился!
   Вчера отвела свадьбу и сбор подарков сделала примерно  по вашему сценарию. Причём нашла ваше сообщение накануне. 
 А получилось так.
 Зал  для банкета - вовсе не зал, а  зимний сад в гостинице. Место для банкета ограничено ограждением  и забором, посередине два больших столба. Людей вывести для поздравления - практически нет возможности. Да и некуда.Надо поднять половину свадьбы. Невеста вначале согласилась на европейский вариант дарения, а перед свадьбой перезвонила, отказалась. Родители против такого варианта.. И ещё один момент, жених и невеста - СУДЕБНЫЕ ПРИСТАВЫ!  Соответственно и в гостях коллеги.
 Ничего случайного не бывает.  Как удачно я заглянула сюда!
Сбор подарков "Суд" был в тему! К тому же у меня была полицейская форма, в отделе игрушек (перед закрытием побежала за наручниками) - нашла набор полицейского с каской, наручниками, автоматом и дубинкой :Yahoo: . Позвонила невесте, она приготовила служебную фуражку. На свадьбе в помощники взяла коллег Ж и Н, они собирали залог. Гостей допрашивала с мест.
*Спасибо Люба!* :Tender:  :Ok: 
P.S  Наручники остались у молодожёнов)) Надо искать новые. :Grin:

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

> Люба, пригодился!
>    Вчера отвела свадьбу и сбор подарков сделала примерно  по вашему сценарию. Причём нашла ваше сообщение накануне. 
>  Спасибо Люба!
> P.S  Наручники остались у молодожёнов)) Надо искать новые.


Лада, я очень рада! Не зря писала сценарий! Вот и вам пригодился материал!

Мне тоже часто везёт, попадается нужный материал ко времени. Творческих вам находок!!!!!

----------


## katyakotkot

Наверно, все знают застольный конкурс, когда на каждую букву имени юбиляра гости называют его качество. 
Я решила его немного переиначить.

 К 20- летию сестры гости бедут давать пожелания, наставления. Пример: ЕВГЕНИЯ
- Е - если вдруг тебе понадибится помощь ты знаешь, что у тебя есть я;
- В - везения на жизненном пути;
- Г - главное помни что ты индивидуальность
- Е - если тебе нужен будет совет ты знаешь к кому обратиться
- Н - никогда не забывай родительский дом
- И - Интересное еще впереди
- Я - Я верю, что ты преодолеешь все жизненные трудности

Вот таким образом можно обыграть любое имя. Может это для кого-то и не ново, но я такого не встречала

----------


## Аленький Цветочек

> *Катенька О.*, Катюша, я покупала у нас на украинском аукционе, получилось чуть меньше трех долларов за полкило. если хочешь, дам ссылку, узнаешь, есть ли пересылка в Россию?


Алина, здравствуйте. а можно и мне пожалуйста информацию о песке!:) заранее спасибо:)

----------


## KAlinchik

*Аленький Цветочек*, 
http://aukro.ua/listing.php/search?s...1211&country=1

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Аленький Цветочек, 
> http://aukro.ua/listing.php/search?s...1211&country=1


Алин,я тут нашла в банках песок цветной.Тоже недорогой.Но он тааааааааак пахнет краской(химией какой-то),просто ужас.Этот без запаха?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Этот без запаха?


я брала на аукро ,правда у другого поставщика, смотрю , его сейчас нет. там был без запаха

----------


## Окрыленная

*Мы разные, но мы вместе….*
_Трогательный ритуал для молодоженов_
Человеческое тепло имеет самый дорогой тариф. Теплота руки, тепло взгляда, тепло от доброго слова.  В такой День хочется, чтобы ваши сердца не только бились в унисон, но чтоб память о сегодняшнем  событии осталась в ваших душах, в сердцах ваших родных и близких.
*Заранее готовится открытка с надписьюВместе и навсегда, дата свадьбы и имена молодоженов*
*В такие минуты не нужны слова,**« Милый, закрой глаза»!**Доверься смело супруге своей,**Прижмитесь к другдругу, чтоб стало теплей.*Невеста опускает сначала свой палец в любую краску, затем – жениха, таким образом,чтобы рисунок напоминал сердце. _Дляотпечатков можно использовать цветную плакатную тушь (или попробуйте поэкспериментироватьс акрилом или гуашью. Ставится отпечаток пальца жениха и невесты. наслаиваясь друг на друга и получая сердечко. Можно заранее сделать шаблон, на котором написать. например. Ирина и Костя, 16.06.12. Счастливы вместе)_ 
Теперь открой глаза, посмотри,  какой трогательный подарок приготовила для тебя твоя любимая. Тот факт, что отпечатки пальцев являются строго индивидуальными, и нет в мире людей с одинаковымиузорами на подушечках пальцев, знает, наверное, каждый человек.  Сегодня два Человека, с разными судьбами, разным прошлым соединили свои жизни. И дай бог, чтобы  ничто и никогда не смогло разрушить ваше счастье.

----------

Зосик (08.05.2017)

----------


## любаша 76

Всем здравствуйте! Ну вот, теперь-то поняла, что и я оказалась за бортом. А то уж куда только не стучалась в панике. О-о-х, как жаль! Но согласно, что справедливо! Ныть не буду, мало отдавала, больше брала! Да и как тут остановиться. Столько классной инфоромации. Попробую исправиться. 
Проводила на корпоративе такой конкурс: (используешь любой манок для 3-х человек)
        А пригласила я вас для того, чтобы познакомить с одной традицией японцев. В праздники они дарят друг другу талисманы на удачу, которые называются «кумадэ», что в переводе означает «медвежья лапа». Счастлив тот, кому ее дарят, потому что считается, что этой лапой очень удобно загребать счастье. Вам, самым уважаемым гостям, я вручаю «кумадэ», чтобы вы смогли нагрести себе счастья на много много лет. 
(выносят трое детских граблей)
А теперь прошу вынести счастье, которое вы будете загребать вот этими «медвежьими лапами» (выносят кубики) и корзины, куда вы будете складывать свое счастье. Перед тем, как начать состязание, мы проведем торжественный ретуал. Внимательно смотрите как это делается и повторяйте за мной. Встаньте в одну линию, строго вертикально возьмите в руки «кумадэ». Теперь сделайте шаг вправо, прижмите «кумадэ» к груди, громко крикните «Кумадэ» и резко оттолкните его от себя.С этого момента «кумадэ» ваш и он поможет вам в состязании за свое счастье. Вы готовы? Начали! ..
Церемония закончена. Сдайте «кумадэ» .Вы загребали себе счастье, как истинные японцы.. Но в этой борьбе победил тот, кто меньше всего набрал кубиков. Это…. (имя победителя) он не хватал счастье жадно и неразборчиво, а делал это с любовью и уважением. Он честный боец, и я награждаю его замечательной лапшой «Доширак»,  остальным я вручаю вот эти сувениры. Попрошу занять места за праздничным столом. Поднимем бокалы за удачу!

(по-моему из ЧРГ) Доширак победютелю особенно умиляет гостей

----------


## katyakotkot

Может быть не сюда нужно писать если что перенесите. 
Когда в последний раз проводила выкуп на свадьбе делали красивый момент после всего сценария (выкупа). Девушки которые помогали (5 чел) перед женихом и его родней исполняли песню "Вьюн над водою", вот слова:
1) Вьюн над водою, вьюн над водою
Ой, вьюн над водой расстилается (2 раза)
Жених у ворот, жених у ворот
Ой, жених у ворот дожидается (2 раза)

2) вывели ежу, вывели ему
Ой, вывели ему златогривого коня (2 раза) - в это время жениху выносят красиво оформленного игрушечного коня
Это не мое, это не мое
Ой, это не мое это шурина мого (2 раза) - отдают брату 

3) Вынесли ему, вынесли ему
Ой вынесли ему сундуки полны добра (2 раза) - выносят сундук
Это не мое, это не мое
Ой, это не мое это батюшки мого (2 раза) - отдают сундук отце жениха

4) вывели ему, вывели ему
Ой, вывели ему светлу Анечку (2 раза) - выводят невесту
Это вот мое, это вот мое
Ой это вот мое Богом суженное (2 раза)

Получается красивый, трогательный эпизод на выкупе

----------


## Анна1984

Добрый вечер всем! не знаю есть здесь такой конкурс или нет. Он называется семейные обязанности. Суть такая: молодые тянут карточки с теми обязанностями которые им придется выполнять находясь в браке.Карточки такие
Буду собирать за тобой носки, но прошу этим не злоупотреблять
Я буду веселиться с друзьями
проведу только с тобой эти выходные
обещаю подарить твоей маме букет прекрасных роз
обещаю не будить тебя ночью, даже если твой храп окажется невыносимым
отпускаю тебя на рыбалку или сразу в пивной бар
пусть твои друзья приходят в гости
я буду зарабатывать деньги
вечерами не менее раза в неделю мы будем гулять по улицам
с меня поездка на курорт конечно же вместе
я буду ежедневно признаваться тебе в любви
обещаю научиться готовить не хуже чем твоя мама
я буду бережно и  с уважением относиться к твоей маме
обещаю не забывать годовщину нашей свадьбы
нежный массаж на ночь-мой любовный подарок
обещаю 4 субботы приносить тебе завтрак в постель
обещаю что продукты мы будем покупать вместе
10 поцелуев перед сном ежедневно-это минимум того на что ты можно рассчитывать
приглашаю тебя на романтический ужин при свечах
я не буду шарить по твоим карманам разве только перед стиркой брюк 
обещаю не пилить сплеча-ты же хрупкое создание
ты можешь приглашать в гости своих подруг
я дарю тебе все звезды
обещаю дарить тебе цветы и не только по праздникам
обещаю отпускать тебя на корпоративные вечеринки
с меня 2 воскресенья в месяц кофе в постель
с меня 77 поцелуе ежедневно в медовый месяц будем считать?
самое интересное если ответы жениха вытянет невеста-вот смеху то. извиняюсь заранее если кто этот конкурс знает

----------


## Саблегубик

*Анна1984*, Почитайте в первой части наработок новичков. Там много всего такаго есть. А не много ли обязанностей? Не затянуто получается? Я когда их делала, то 10 по протяженности и улыбчивости было достаточно.

----------


## Окрыленная

Исцеление любовью
Наши руки – выражение различных эмоций. Прошу вас следовать моим указаниям и показывать руками то, о чем я прошу.
Мы требуем, зовем и прогоняем!
Мы просим, рукоплещем, угрожаем!
Отказываем, чествуем, встречаем
Приказываем, восхищаемся, пугаем!
Еще подбадриваем друга и благословляем,
И тут же в чем-то обвиняем!
Кого-то превозносим, а кого-то презираем,
Но лучше, если сразу отпускаем и прощаем!
Для сердца сладостней, когда встречаем,
Воздушный поцелуй так мило посылаем,
И наше состояние, когда мы ожидаем,
Лицо, когда от счастья закрываем!
Сегодня именно такой момент,
Мы удивляемся и восклицаем!
Психологи утверждают, что нам, взрослым, для поддержания нормального душевного состояния необходимо в день не менее восьми объятий любимого и значимого для нас человека.

Давайте сердцу сделаем отраду-
Обнимем тех, кто с вами рядом!
Дружеское прикосновение может подарить нам силу, уверенность, родительское — благословение, защиту, супружеское- радость и любовь, детское-легкость и беззаботность
( гости стоят обнявшись)
В болоте северной Персии тонул человек. Он весь погрузился в трясину, и только голова его еще выглядывала. Несчастный орал во всю глотку, прося о помощи. Скоро целая толпа собралась на месте происшествия. Нашелся смельчак, пожелавший спасти тонущего. "Протяни мне руку! - кричал он ему. - Я вытащу тебя из болота". Но тонущий взывал о помощи и ничего не делал для того, чтобы тот смог ему помочь. "Дай же мне руку!" - все повторял ему человек. В ответ раздавались лишь жалобные крики о помощи. Тогда из толпы вышел еще один человек и сказал: "Ты же видишь, что он никак не может дать тебе руку. Протяни ему свою, тогда сможешь его спасти".
Я хочу пожелать вам добрых, сердечных, сладких объятий и крепкой руки друга в трудную минуту!

----------

Зосик (08.05.2017)

----------


## Lara14

Иришь, когда всё успеваешь?

Делает муж мне сейчас коняшек. Вот думаю как их пременить можно.

Возможно провести конкурс "Мужские забавы".  Выбираем участников, возможно загадками про породы коней.
Отгадал.... Итак, аплодисменты владельцу этого резвого скакуна "Бравого"... Висе Пупкину.
А  этот не просто конь, а конь "Огонь", его владелец ....Вася Жеребкин
и так далее в зависимости сколько конеков вы сварганите.
Итак, внимание....наши кони уже рвуться в бой.
Давайте посмотрим их грациозную походку.  Представление лошадок.(Все идут по кругу, красивым голопом, ведущий весело коментирует..посмотрите, как он красиво водит крупом, а какая у него славная холка, хозяин бережно поглаживает её..)
Второе, что они исполняют конкурс, кто быстрее добудет цветок и вручит его невесте(естественно, всё на коняшках).
Третье.Танец на коняшках и сконяшками.

Мы находимся с вами на эподроме

----------


## Анна1984

ну не обязательно использовать все обязанности, можно посмотреть по реакции гостей, когда уже будет достаточно-это просто все представленные карточки

----------


## Lara14

"Пары разбирают конфетки, мы их перед всеми разворачиваем, оглашаем у кого что, жалеем тех, у кого невкусно и вот, под музыку, на скорость ,поедаем все эти несчастья и горести. Призы участникам. Всё- горести уничтожены- дальше у молодых только радость и счастье!"
Цеточка, не в коем случае не хочу Вас обидеть, а просто ...
В начале мне очень ваша идея понравилась, но потом поняла, что нет,т.к. мне не хотелось бы съедать неприятности, даже если они и молодых. Мысли знаете ли материальны, а тем более на столь фееричном событии.

А вообще мне очень приятно видеть на форуме свою землячку.

----------


## Lara14

> От одного слова зверею Ничего не могу с собой поделать...


Ничего, от злости хорошие идеи рождаются!

----------


## Lara14

Первый танец молодых можно сделать по этой притче.
Лучшие звуки земли
Современная притча
Однажды ангелы решили наполнить райские сады лучшими звуками земной музыки. Полетели они на Землю. Сначала ангелы собрали все чудесные звуки природы: пение птиц, журчание ручья, жужжание пчёл, дуновение ветерка, плеск волн. Потом они собрали прекрасные звуки музыки, которые были сыграны людьми на разных музыкальных инструментах. Но когда музыка прозвучала в райских садах, ангелы расстроились. В её чарующих звуках не хватало небесной сладости.
— Земная музыка не подходит для небесных садов, как бы прекрасна она ни была! — воскликнул один ангел.
— Пусть фея Музыки скажет, чего не достает земной музыке, — предложил другой ангел, и все согласились с ним.
Фея Музыки долго слушала музыку, собранную ангелами, и наконец сказала:
— Вы забыли про любовь. Никакая земная музыка не может сравниться по сладости с биением любящего сердца.
Тогда добавили ангелы стук любящего сердца в свою музыку. С тех пор в сердце каждого, кто слышит эту музыку, загорается волшебное пламя любви.
Нарезки между фразами:
-пение   птиц
-журчание ручья
-жужжание пчёл
-дуновение ветерка
-плеск волн
-духовой оркестр(музыкальный красивый отрывок)
-стук сердец
Напоследок « Любовь» такая музыкальная композиция должна прозвучать, чтобы мурашки по коже. Молодые танцуют.
Возможно эту подводку сделать  к тосту о ЛЮБВИ.
Буду рада, если кто- нибудь сделает нарезки музыки.

----------


## YLKE

Прошу прощения за флуд, но удержаться не могу. Мой коллега, красивый мужчина, майор полиции, муж, отец, употребляет в разговоре слово лОжить. Я ему говорю слова лОжить в русском языке нет! А он: как это нет я же его говорю! И правда, что на это скажешь?

----------


## Lara14

Вы знаете, мы люди которые "несём" культуру, обязаны выражаться правильно и если ты учитываешь свои ошибки и стараешься исправиться, то это большой тебе плюс.
Я лично, когда меня поправляли раньше,говорила: вы поняли мысль, которую я хотела до вас донести? Поняли?! Тогда зачем выпендриваетесь!Хотите показаться на "рупь" дороже!
Умный собеседник тебя поправит так, что ты и не заметишь и исправишься, а глупый наступит на"больную мозоль".

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА БОРОДИНА

Анна1984
Я под эту песню сама вывожу невесту после всего . Пою акапельно, подвожу к жениху и дальше у меня целый блок идет на эту тему.
Прошу прощения не тому ответили. Это для katyakotkot.

----------


## Viktorinochka

Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите, пожалуйста, в правильном ли направлении у меня развивается мысль. Хочу на юбилее провести песочную церемонию, раньше не делала. Так вот, думаю сделать так. Пригласить в центр зала именинницу (35 лет), попросить её присесть на стул. Затем по аналогии со "стенкой Ильича" пригласить её родственников (мама, муж, сестра, племянник и племянница). На выход каждого родственника - мои слова и музыка отдельная. Затем хочу предложить имениннице с помощью самых близких ей людей приготовить юбилейный талисман (название самой пока что не очень нравится...) Даю имениннице небольшую бутылочку, родственникам - кувшинчики с солью разного цвета. Итак,
-Белый цвет - это основа, символ чистоты и святости, символ духовного начала.  Именно поэтому из рук человека, который любит Вас самой светлой любовью, который дал начало Вашей жизни примите основу талисмана и пожелание сохранять чистоту души, искренность мыслей, открытость окружающему миру. (мама высыпает белую соль). 
-К нашей основе добавим страсти, радости, стремления к победе (муж высыпает соль красного цвета). 
-Добавим немного постоянства, благоразумия, веры в свои силы, спокойствия. (Сестра добавляет соль синего цвета). 
- Не забудем добавить гибкости, справедливости, веселья, яркого и теплого солнышка над головой (желтый цвет у племянницы). 
- И как же без пожелания рациональности, сдержанности и сострадания (соль фиолетового цвета добавляет племянник). 
- И, завершая создание талисмана, пожелаем Вам энергичности, хорошего настроения, энтузиазма, жизнерадостности. Пусть в жизни Вас всегда сопровождает любовь, тепло и поддержка Ваших родных, близких и друзей. (Именинница сама засыпает соль оранжевого цвета, закрываем бутылочку). 
Только не ругайтесь, помогите упорядочить сие творение, пожалуйста... Думаю уже несколько дней, именинница молодая, довольно юморная, задорная. Состав гостей своеобразный, хочется сделать данную процедуру конкретно для нее, под её характер. Подскажите, логично ли будет сделать примерно так, как я описала?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Viktorinochka*, А нужно ли определять, кто какой цвет насыплет? Я предлагаю каждому выбрать на своё усмотрение, ну к чему душа потянется. И пусть сами чего-то желают. Тогда более естественее будет и душевнее. Не под указания ведущей. И почему только родня? Пусть каждый гость внесёт свою крупицу. А называю его - Оберег.

----------


## Богиня

> Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите, пожалуйста, в правильном ли направлении у меня развивается мысль. Хочу на юбилее провести песочную церемонию, раньше не делала. Так вот, думаю сделать так. Пригласить в центр зала именинницу (35 лет), попросить её присесть на стул. Затем по аналогии со "стенкой Ильича" пригласить её родственников (мама, муж, сестра, племянник и племянница). На выход каждого родственника - мои слова и музыка отдельная. Затем хочу предложить имениннице с помощью самых близких ей людей приготовить юбилейный талисман (название самой пока что не очень нравится...) Даю имениннице небольшую бутылочку, родственникам - кувшинчики с солью разного цвета. Итак,
> -Белый цвет - это основа, символ чистоты и святости, символ духовного начала.  Именно поэтому из рук человека, который любит Вас самой светлой любовью, который дал начало Вашей жизни примите основу талисмана и пожелание сохранять чистоту души, искренность мыслей, открытость окружающему миру. (мама высыпает белую соль). 
> -К нашей основе добавим страсти, радости, стремления к победе (муж высыпает соль красного цвета). 
> -Добавим немного постоянства, благоразумия, веры в свои силы, спокойствия. (Сестра добавляет соль синего цвета). 
> - Не забудем добавить гибкости, справедливости, веселья, яркого и теплого солнышка над головой (желтый цвет у племянницы). 
> - И как же без пожелания рациональности, сдержанности и сострадания (соль фиолетового цвета добавляет племянник). 
> - И, завершая создание талисмана, пожелаем Вам энергичности, хорошего настроения, энтузиазма, жизнерадостности. Пусть в жизни Вас всегда сопровождает любовь, тепло и поддержка Ваших родных, близких и друзей. (Именинница сама засыпает соль оранжевого цвета, закрываем бутылочку). 
> Только не ругайтесь, помогите упорядочить сие творение, пожалуйста... Думаю уже несколько дней, именинница молодая, довольно юморная, задорная. Состав гостей своеобразный, хочется сделать данную процедуру конкретно для нее, под её характер. Подскажите, логично ли будет сделать примерно так, как я описала?


я бы использовала соль для ванны и обозвала бы не "юбилейным талисманом", а "магические кристаллы", которые подарят Вам силу энергии для того, чтобы быть счастливой - после высыпания, ведущая скажет, что вечерняя ванна в этих кристаллах поистине придадут душе, сердцу и телу настоящий фейерверк эмоций и подарят волшебное настроение на долгие годы, ибо сила Любви близких самая великая во всем мире! тут уестен будет букет от мужа, кстати, именно в этот момент для зрелищности.

и еще...
И как же без пожелания рациональности, сдержанности и сострадания (соль фиолетового цвета добавляет племянник). 

не комильфо...как будто ей 80 :Blink: 


ей всего 35! фиолетовый это тайна...пусть будет таинственный свет в ее глазах :Grin:  от умения мечтать!

желтый это энергия! пусть будет энергия в каждой клеточке тела...от вдохновения вокруг!
синий это сила...пусть будет сила в душе добиваться поставленного от поддержки близких!
красный это страсть! пусть будет страсть в крови, поступках и словах от любимого!

----------


## Богиня

> *Viktorinochka*, А нужно ли определять, кто какой цвет насыплет? Я предлагаю каждому выбрать на своё усмотрение, ну к чему душа потянется. И пусть сами чего-то желают. Тогда более естественее будет и душевнее. Не под указания ведущей. И почему только родня? Пусть каждый гость внесёт свою крупицу. А называю его - Оберег.


и что делать с солью - оберегом...стесняюсь спросить? :Grin:  :Smile3:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> и что делать с солью - оберегом...стесняюсь спросить?


Настя, а почему с солью?  :Smile3:  Я о песке речь вела, да и Вика тоже. С солью никогда не пробовала. А вот ваза с песочком, у именинницы и сейчас дома стоит, спустя год. Мы её как оберег и делали.




Соль для ванны, конечно должна быть по другому преподнесена и по своему назначению использована.
А вот куда потом пищевую соль раскрашенную? Это я не понимаю. Кто-то и её использует.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Вернулась, прочла. Да, церемония песочная, а почему тогда соль в кувшинчиках?  :Grin:

----------


## Viktorinochka

> я бы использовала соль для ванны и обозвала бы не "юбилейным талисманом", а "магические кристаллы", которые подарят Вам силу энергии для того, чтобы быть счастливой - после высыпания, ведущая скажет, что вечерняя ванна в этих кристаллах поистине придадут душе, сердцу и телу настоящий фейерверк эмоций и подарят волшебное настроение на долгие годы, ибо сила Любви близких самая великая во всем мире! тут уестен будет букет от мужа, кстати, именно в этот момент для зрелищности.
> 
> и еще...
> И как же без пожелания рациональности, сдержанности и сострадания (соль фиолетового цвета добавляет племянник). 
> 
> не комильфо...как будто ей 80
> 
> 
> ей всего 35! фиолетовый это тайна...пусть будет таинственный свет в ее глазах от умения мечтать!
> ...


Спасибо огромное за поворот моих мыслей в нужное русло!!! 




> А называю его - Оберег.


Спасибо!!! 
Богиня, Ветер Намерения! Спасибо огромное за отклик на мою просьбу. Давно мой мозг так не кипел, чувствую, это на всю ночь....

----------


## Viktorinochka

> Вернулась, прочла. Да, церемония песочная, а почему тогда соль в кувшинчиках?


У нас песок пропал декоративный... Второй день соль крашу, мне она сейчас ой как нужна. На вид, как песок, немного даже красивее, ярче. Я попробовала, ложится ровными слоями. Поэтому по привычке церемонию называю песочной, а использую соль:-))) не афиширую просто, что там у меня в кувшинчиках, соль или песок. Получается такая же красивая бутылочка на память, только не с песком, а с солью. Закупоривать только нужно плотнее, чем песок, чтобы не отсыревала.

----------


## YLKE

> У нас песок пропал декоративный... Второй день соль крашу, мне она сейчас ой как нужна. На вид, как песок, немного даже красивее, ярче. Я попробовала, ложится ровными слоями. Поэтому по привычке церемонию называю песочной, а использую соль:-))) не афиширую просто, что там у меня в кувшинчиках, соль или песок. Получается такая же красивая бутылочка на память, только не с песком, а с солью. Закупоривать только нужно плотнее, чем песок, чтобы не отсыревала.


Я тоже использую соль, но она мне не очень нравиться неоднородная что ли. Видела песок цветной для аквариумов в зоо магазине, но по стоимости затратнее в разы.
Ктото когда то назвал это завет соли, автора не знаю.
Дорогие наши новобрачные! Каждый из вас, безусловно, индивидуальность, но с сегодняшнего дня вы – единое целое и я приглашаю вас в центр зала для слияния ваших судеб… Дорогие _________ и __________! Сейчас вы держите в руках каждый свое "Я" – какими вы были раньше, какие вы есть сейчас. Сейчас вы каждый свое "я" соедините в одном общем сосуде. С каждой крупинкой вы перестаете существовать по отдельности и становитесь единым целым! Посмотрите, какой неповторимый узор получился у нашей молодой семьи! Как эта соль не сможет разделиться, так пусть и ваш союз будет нерушим! Мы поздравляем вас с единением ваших жизней и дарим вам бурные аплодисменты!
Я сама хотела адаптировать под себя этот Завет соли, сослаться на какой нибудь древний славянский обычай. Легенду, что ли придумать, а то мой муж говорит мол разобьют такой сосуд, а примета то плохая.

----------


## Богиня

> Настя, а почему с солью?  Я о песке речь вела, да и Вика тоже. С солью никогда не пробовала. А вот ваза с песочком, у именинницы и сейчас дома стоит, спустя год. Мы её как оберег и делали.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Соль для ванны, конечно должна быть по другому преподнесена и по своему назначению использована.
> А вот куда потом пищевую соль раскрашенную? Это я не понимаю. Кто-то и её использует.


c песком бы не было вопросов... :Smile3:

----------


## Богиня

> Спасибо огромное за поворот моих мыслей в нужное русло!!!


обращайтесь... :Grin:

----------


## Богиня

> Я сама хотела адаптировать под себя этот Завет соли, сослаться на какой нибудь древний славянский обычай. Легенду, что ли придумать, а то мой муж говорит мол разобьют такой сосуд, а примета то плохая.


на плохую примету всегда можно придумать новую хорошую))) к примеру, если пара переворачивает солонку на каравае и начинаются вопли "ааа! это же плохо!"  :Vah: , я говорю, что холостая жизнь дает понять, что она "перевернулась")) окончательно и бесповоротно!

----------

Наумка (16.04.2016)

----------


## Viktorinochka

> на плохую примету всегда можно придумать новую хорошую))) к примеру, если пара переворачивает солонку на каравае и начинаются вопли "ааа! это же плохо!" , я говорю, что холостая жизнь дает понять, что она "перевернулась")) окончательно и бесповоротно!


Спасибо за ценный совет, пригодится нам, новичкам. У меня однажды рюмки не разбились одновременно у обоих молодоженов. Упали на клумбу и не разбились. Так сразу гости разбубнелись:"примета плохая, примта плохая". У невесты сразу глаза покраснели, второй брак как-кикак... И все это в доли секунды. Я говорю: "Гости дорогие, какая же это примета плохая, рюмки упали на цветущую клумбу, значит жизнь молодых будет богатой на яркие события, а жених будет каждый день невесту осыпать цветами!"(первое, что пришло в голову...) Жених охотно согласился, малодёжь поддержала дружно, невеста сразу "ожила". Бабок под шум аплодисментов рядом стоящие гости попросили помолчать. Но на тот момент пришла к выводу, что нужно тщательно продумывать линию поведения в таких ситуациях, тогда на месте, если вдруг что, будет легче соображать.

----------


## Viktorinochka

> Я сама хотела адаптировать под себя этот Завет соли, сослаться на какой нибудь древний славянский обычай. Легенду, что ли придумать,


Впринципе, информации о соли много, в качестве оберега она очень подходит. Вот немножно информации
http://www.sunhome.ru/magic/12925
В общем, можно подумать. В моем случае - главное не перемудрить:-))))
Дорогие форумчане, спасибо за развитие темы, столько идей, столько идей! За время нахождения на форуме я получила очень мощный стимул к дальнейшему саморазвитию - столько нового и полезного, все хочется немедленно попробовать и применить на практике. Спасибо Вам!

----------


## Богиня

> Но на тот момент пришла к выводу, что нужно тщательно продумывать линию поведения в таких ситуациях, тогда на месте, если вдруг что, будет легче соображать.


очень правильно! антикризисный план должен быть ВСЕГДА с Вами, в уме!

----------


## katyakotkot

Наша пташка повзрослела
И теперь пора лететь,
Неба чистого просторы 
Поподробней рассмотреть!
Пусть тебе ни дождь, ни грозы
Не мешают путь держать-
От такой лишь непогоды
Крылышки начнут крепчать!
Пожелать тебе хотелось
Неба-теплых облаков,
Чтоб легко тебе летелось
До зеленых островов!
А чтоб пташке нашей было
И комфортно и свежо
Дарим ей кусочек мыла,
полотенечко одно,
И конечно пасту, щетку, 
и расчестку заодно,
Ну а там где есть расчестка-
Зеркальце ведь быть должно!
-Вообщем, вот такой наборчик
Чтоб в дороге помогла!

----------


## Богиня

> Наша пташка повзрослела
> И теперь пора лететь,
> Неба чистого просторы 
> Поподробней рассмотреть!
> Пусть тебе ни дождь, ни грозы
> Не мешают путь держать-
> От такой лишь непогоды
> Крылышки начнут крепчать!
> Пожелать тебе хотелось
> ...


ну, вот честно...Вам 18...у Вас потрясный возраст - впереди ВСЕ и карьера, и учеба, и любовь...какие полотенца, щетки и мыло... :Vah:  это ж кошмар!

сертификат Летуаль как минимум!

----------


## Лорушка

А я вот юбилеи читала и туда поместила конкурс  "Мишень". А надо, наверное, было сюда - новички-то  здесь, можно повторить? Если нет, то удалите.
Подходит и для юбилея и для свадьбы. Для проведения нужен ватман с разметкой типа мишень (4 окружности одна в другой и две пересекающиеся линии вертикальная и горизонтальная) , маркер(ы).
Начинаем заполнять из центра ватмана. В первый круг(в каждый сектор одну) в произвольном порядке записываем цифры-1,2,3,4.
во второй круг тоже в любом порядке буквы: П,Р,С,Л.
далее записываем 4 названия любых живых существ - животных, птиц, рыб. насекомых и пр.
в четвертом пишем 1-2 слова их характеризующих,
в пятом крылатое выражение или поговорку, народную мудрость, известную строчку из песни, гости могут помогать, 
после  заполнения  говорим, что сейчас узнаем о жизни юбиляра всю правду (или о семейной жизни молодоженов) и начинаем расшифровывать...
Буквы означают: Л-любовь,П-постель,Р-работа,С-семья
Цифры - степень значимости в жизни - на первом месте, на втором и т.д.
живые существа - кем юбиляр считает себя (в любви. в работе, в постели, в семье),
характеристики - какой он, например, хитрый  лис, ласковый кот,... 
в жизни, в любви  (работе, постели, семье) руководствуется правилом...
Получается смешно и даже правдоподобно.

----------


## Окрыленная

« Нам руки даны не для скуки»
Застольное приветствие
Как хочется, чтоб жизнь была удачной,
Начнем с приветствия друг друга, однозначно.
Мы рады видеть всех в уютном зале,
Помашем дружно все рукой в начале
Друг другу руки пожимают мужики,
А женщины всем поцелуи посылают  от души
Всем неприятностям покажем мы кулак,
И восхитимся радостной минутой просто так!
Оваций друг для друга мы жалеть не будем
Рукоплескать сегодня целый вечер будем!
Чтоб ссоры избежать – мы пальцем  погрозим слегка,
Тем, кто решит напиться или злиться на тебя
А, в общем, жизнь – Такая штука!!( показывают большой палец)
Дарите праздники друг другу – избегайте скуки.
Желаю смеха, позитива и добра,
Живите, радуя друг друга, господа!

----------

Зосик (08.05.2017)

----------


## Светлая Лань

> Я хоть и не разу не проводила песочную церемонию. Но она меня как и многих заинтересовала и я решила поэкспериментировать. По Катюшкиной методике то есть мелом, попробовала покрасить  соль и манку. То и другое окрашивается без проблем,времени затрачивается немного. Хотелось бы конечно  чтоб поярче цвета  были. А вот с бисером наверное в разы будет дороже.


Девочки! А я крашу соль гуашью, цвета такие насыщенные и красивые получаются!

----------


## Порубовы

> итак, наша первая и наверное последняя сказка "Уткин дом"
> 
> http://ar-ta.dp.ua/konkurs-skazka/


вчера проверили в работе. отлично прошло, все хохотали, невеста довольна)))

----------


## Крымуша

> Девочки! А я крашу соль гуашью, цвета такие насыщенные и красивые получаются!


Объясните  непонятливой, как можно соль  красить... Она же растворяется ... Научите, кто может, плиииз

----------


## любаша 76

и я присоединяюсь, а то с песком напряженка

----------


## Ильич

> Ещё одна задумка.Фото прошлого века.Нужны костюмчики. (гостей переодеваем и фотаем). Можно использовать проектор.
> Сегодня у нас должна была пройти выставка фото юбиляра, но наш фотограф порастерял все фотки, поэтому фотоальбом мы будем создавать на месте.
> -вот так юбиляр выглядел,когда народился.Встречайте юбиляр и его мама.(Сидит женщина к ней садиться юбиляр в чепчике с соской, она его качает)
> -далее наш мальчуган рос и пошёл в детский сад(мама+шорты юбиляру)
> -пошёл в школу(цветы в руках, вручает "учительнице)
> -стал пионером(пионерский галстук+пилотка+горн)
> -женился(жене фату, ему цветочек-целуются)
> -родились дети
> -и сегодня, он король нашего торжества(одеваем корону)
> ...


Мне недавно стукнуло полтос, и представил себя на руках женщины в чепчике и с соской.. или в шортах.....
На мой взгляд, я извиняюсь все вышеописаное полный бред.
Я взрослый мужик у которого дети по 22-25 лет буду из себя отакое изображать?????
Этож сколько нужно принять что б такое вот чудить... не знаю.

----------


## Viktorinochka

> Объясните  непонятливой, как можно соль  красить... Она же растворяется ... Научите, кто может, плиииз


http://stranamasterov.ru/node/32335?tid=451%2C1706
здесь подробно и с изображениями описан процесс окраски соли гуашью. Только я сушу в духовке, потом протираю через сито насколько раз. Главное, хорошо все просушить. Пробуйте, совсем несложно. Удачи в творчестве!!!
А здесь мел. 
http://stranamasterov.ru/node/98077?tid=451%2C1706
А вот полезная информация. 
http://stranamasterov.ru/taxonomy/term/1706  :Smile3:

----------


## Lara14

> Этож сколько нужно принять что б такое вот чудить... не знаю.


Ильич, чудили  по полной на юбилее и  ещё почти трезвые,т.к.было начало вечера.
В энтом деле главное знать ,с кем моно,а с кем нельзя.

----------


## Lara14

Ильи, а я вас представила. Утро сегодня весёлое получилось!!!!

----------


## shoymama

> Подскажите, логично ли будет сделать примерно так, как я описала?


каждый по щепотке сыплет, по горстке. Не напоминает ничего?

----------


## shoymama

> и представил себя на руках женщины в чепчике и с соской.. или в шортах.....


Да, Володь. Я бы  послала.И довольно далеко.

----------


## Viktorinochka

> каждый по щепотке сыплет, по горстке. Не напоминает ничего?


Не по щепотке, а каждый из своей емкости. Тем более, что сыпали мы соль через предусмотрительно вставленную воронку, чтобы не рассыпать случайно. В руки никто соль не берет. В любом моменте можно найти негатив, если вдумчиво поискать. Вы же когда щепотку соли в суп бросаете, о хорошем думаете. Вот и мне думается только о хорошем:-)))) К слову, сегодня только что с юбилея. Имениннице очень понравился этот момент, никто подобных аналогий не проводил и близко. 
Хочу сказать огромное спасибо жителям этого дома за подсказки и направление творческих идей правильным путем. Мне всегда сложно было вести юбилеи 30-35 лет. Меньше - легко, больше - с радостью, но именно этот возраст давался с трудом. С помощью форума поняла свои ошибки и сегодняшний юбилей прошел просто замечательно!!! Спасибо ещё раз всем, огромное человеческое спасибо!!!!

----------


## любаша 76

> Сообщение от Ильич  
> Этож сколько нужно принять что б такое вот чудить... не знаю.


присоединяюсь. Реквизита много, а конкурс "бедный"

----------


## любаша 76

> http://stranamasterov.ru/node/32335?tid=451%2C1706
> здесь подробно и с изображениями описан процесс окраски соли гуашью.


спасибо огромное за "соль", действительно все очень просто, обязательно попробую

----------


## Богиня

> Ильич, чудили  по полной на юбилее и  ещё почти трезвые,т.к.было начало вечера.
> В энтом деле главное знать ,с кем моно,а с кем нельзя.


да не только это....есть еще один важный аспект - репутация ведущего. вот если ставка на серьезную работу и серьезную репутацию, такое делать нельзя)))

----------


## Крымуша

> http://stranamasterov.ru/node/32335?tid=451%2C1706
> здесь подробно и с изображениями описан процесс окраски соли гуашью. Только я сушу в духовке, потом протираю через сито насколько раз. Главное, хорошо все просушить. Пробуйте, совсем несложно. Удачи в творчестве!!!


Спасибище огромное!! Столько соли извела даром...( А все оказывается так просто!!! )))

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Всем доброго времени суток.  :Smile3: Вот даже не знаю, для чего, но решила создать эту тему :Smile3: . Для каждого мероприятия на данном этапе своей тамадейской деятельности готовлю очень подробный сценарий. Автор я еще никакой, но слепо никогда не копирую - обязательно что-то меняю, добавляю или наоборот отбрасываю. Стихи не умею писать, поэтому стихи, если встречаться будут - из инета и книг, разве что некоторые слова меняю. Конкурсы - беру что-то за основу и шлифую под свою программу. Слова ведущей часто пишу сама, но иногда использую чьи-то готовые фразы. Вот эти то свои очень подробные сценарии и отдельные элементы к ним и буду здесь выкладывать. Может быть кому-то из таких же начинающих, как я, поможет в определенный момент!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> решила создать эту тему


Женя привет!Успехов тебе и творческого вдохновения! :Derisive:

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Вот например сегодня готовила юбилей на 2 мая. Стандартный вопросник - кто лучше знает юбиляра. У меня 20 вопросов, десятый из них - знак зодиака юбиляра. После того, как получаю ответ, говорю: 

Замечательный знак для мужчины. А знаете, уважаемый Валерий Иванович, какой ваш гороскоп на сегодня? Нет? Я совершенно случайно по радио услышала, когда к вам на праздник ехала - *Сегодня вам надо выпить со своими друзьями и близкими. Серьезно отдохнуть.* Поэтому предлагаю наполнить бокалы и предоставить слово...

Гороскоп взяла отсюда http://vk.com/un_horoscope

Получается перерыв в вопросах, тост и поздравления от кого то из близких - если у юбиляра двое детей - можно старшему дать слово, после которых снова идет 10 вопросов, последний из которых  - о возрасте детей и предоставляется слово младшему ребенку юбиляра...

Вот как то так...

Кстати, можно и какую то характеристику знака зодиака смешную прочитать здесь...

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Кстати, особенностью этого юбилея на 2 мая является то, что праздник будет проходить в лесу, в арендованных беседках и заказчики могут оплатить только одну ведущую, то есть музыки не будет. И вот чтобы как то обосновать появление тамады на празднике в лесу, я придумала выйти к гостям в образе Бабы-Яги, с малентким магнитофоном на плече под частушки Бабок-Ежек из мультика Летучий корабль и потребовать объяснений - кто они и что в моем лесу делают. На мой взгляд немного на детский праздник смахивает, но я там говорю несоклько фраз типа - Где вы тут бабу увидели? Мне всего 310 лет от роду...и т.д. поэтому заказчик одобрил сразу же, как только я предложила...

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

*ТАТЬЯНА55*,  спасибо огромное! :flower:

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Еще есть моя личная придумка на тему Бабок-Ежек. Подходит для воровства невесты на свадьбе. 

Во время танцев в зал врываются четыре бабы-яги -переодетые гости, желательно мужчины, (кстати для пущего смеху можно попросить их брюки позакатывать, чтобы ноги в носках видны были - для определенного контингента) на метлах (частушки бабок-ежек из мультфильма «Летучий корабль»), танцуют, пугают гостей, на девушек пытаются надеть передник и завязать платок, затем видят невесту, снимают с девушек платок, передник, подбегают к невесте, надевают это все на нее…

Ведущая: Милые дамы, я не буду спрашивать у вас, кто вы такие, нам и так все ясно – этот стиль узнаваем во все времена. Но мне, молодоженам и гостям не совсем понятно – а зачем, собственно, вы к нам пожаловали? И зачем вы на нашу красавицу Олечку пытаетесь надеть вот это?

Бабки-ёжки говорят о том, что они подыскивают жену Кащею Бессмертному, и вот наконец нашли то, что искали.

Ведущая: Ну, нет, дорогие мои бабушки, мы так не договаривались – нам Ольга самим нужна, у нас тут если вы успели заметить – свадьба, и жених между прочим имеется. Так что идите вы, наверное, по добру по здорову искать Кащею невесту в другом месте.

Бабки-ежки говорят о том, что они просто так не отступятся, что от них придется откупится!

Ведущая:  Откупится? Гости дорогие! Пожалейте жениха – в день свадьбы останется без молодой жены! Давайте откупимся от этих злобных старушенций! Свидетель, возьми у бабы-яги суму и насобирай у гостей денег на выкуп. 

Свидетель собирает деньги с гостей и отдает суму Бабе-яге. Ту не устраивает количество денег и она просит еще и зрелищ.
Зрелищ? Это можно! Я даже знаю, кто зрелища показывать будет! Где свидетельница? Подруга называется - невесту проворонила – теперь отвоевывай! Свидетельница, набирай себе в команду помощниц – троих барышень. Сейчас мы устроим танцевальный марафон – кто кого перетанцует – тот невесту и получает.

Начинает команда Бабки – ежки! По очереди танцуют тематические танцы - цыганочку, ламбаду и т.д. ...А я сопровождаю все это комментариями смешными.

Ну, бабулечки, вы здесь конечно костями замечательно потрусили, но не сравниться вам с нашими барышнями в красоте, грациозности и умении танцевать. Поэтому невеста остается у нас! Правда же, уважаемые гости?  А раз уж вы, бабулечки, к нам на свадьбу зашли – дарите подарки молодым! Что у вас там в сумочке (кармане)? Вот все то, что в сумочке – в фонд молодой семьи отдайте и присаживайтесь за наш праздничный стол или идите танцевать - по ситуации смотрю !


Разумеется, момент сбора денег оговаривается с молодыми заранее - на некоторых свадьбах собирали, на некоторых - нет.

Можно здесь же использовать разбойников, пиратов, мафию в шляпах, галстуках и с пистолетами, если молодые к примеру не хотят костюмов на свадьбе...Позже фотки выложу, когда фотограф отдаст))). Не люблю фотографов и операторов))))

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Еще недавно придумала марафон конкурсов для семейных пар. Ну как придумала - собрала несколько конкурсов в один. Назвала его Мастер-класс для молодоженов "Семейная жизнь. Будни". Набираю пары по принципу - кто сколько лет женат. Или же прошу выйти пару, в которой муж ну очень любит свою жену или наоборот...( Из всех моих свадеб только на одной были сложности с гостями, но они не только в конкурсах были - вообще гости сложные были). Вообще много есть способов вытянуть пары в середину зала...Даю парам несколько заданий, которые демонстрируют молодым - чем же им придется заниматься в будние дни в семейной жизни, пары их выполняют - задания самые обычные - оригинально завязать галстук, вспомнить, что надето на жене, найти зарплату мужа, накормить мужа, подарить жене цветок оригинальным способом, ну и остальное подобное - это все не ново, но идет хорошо, потому что я сопровождаю все это какими то вопросами, комментариями...Но их я просто не могу выложить - я в упор не помню - что я говорю, когда импровизирую. Но именно из-за этих комментариев обычный старый конкурс превратился в веселую часть программы...Помню одна барышня на задание приготовить самый оригинальное блюдо принесла самое большое блюдо со стола, я у нее спросила, это он у вас так завтракает, обедает или ужинает? А она отвечает - и то, и другое, и третье, а муж был  - худой и длинный - смеялись все))). А завершаю это все просбой показать молодоженам, как нужно целоваться по прошествии года семейной жизни, 10, 15, 25 - ну и так далее, в зависимости от того, пары с каким стажем семейной жизни вышли.

Вот так как то...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Не люблю фотографов и операторов


Ты просто не умеешь их готовить :Grin: В субботу работала со "старичками"(в последнее время куча молодняка,по вылазили)знаю их уже почти 15 лет,классно так пообщались :Aga: Нас даже собрались "оптом" на летнюю свадьбу пригласить...мы сказали что бы звонили,завтра(на трезвую голову)-не позвонили :Meeting:

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

> Ты просто не умеешь их готовить


Может быть))). Рецептиком не поделитесь? :Taunt:

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Одной из моих любимых книг является "12 стульев". Вот сейчас думаю о том, как обыграть ее персонажей...Вот к примеру Мадам Грицацуева или Эллочка-людоедка...есть несколько идеек, но сырых))). Эти две дамы могут пытаться соблазнить жениха каким то образом...или же соревноваться за его внимание...или не жениха, а товарища Бендера...только зачем Бендер на свадьбу пришел... Можно какой-то конкурс подвижный со стульями придумать...Вобщем думаю пока...

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Попросили на одной свадьбе сделать такой конкурс, чтобы петь можно было. Вот что я придумала. Разумеется, идея вспоминать песни - не нова, но все остальное - мое. Спрашиваю гостей - хотели бы они, чтобы у молодых был ребенок, конечно все кричат  - да. Я задаю следующий вопрос - мальчик или девочка - начинаются вопли - кто кого перекричит. Я предлагаю не спорить, а попытаться определить пол будущего ребенка молодых с помощью соревнования - кто лучше справится с заданием, у того желание больше, а если учесть, что мысли материальны - пол будущего ребенка предопределен. Прошу выйти ко мне людей, из числа кричавших - мальчик,  а потом, кричавших - девочка. Формируются две команды человек по 7. Я им даю названия - За мальчика и За девочку. Суть задания - команда за девочку вспоминает песни, содержащие женские имена, команда  - за мальчика - мужские. Я использую в работе сувенирные деньги. За то, что вспомнили песню - даю 1 купюру, за то, что вспомнили и спели несколько строк - 2 купюры, за то, что вспомнили, спели и сопроводили выступление танцем - 3 купюры. Побеждает команда, у которое в результате игры будет больше купюр. Начинают они петь, танцевать, я сопровождаю это все комментариями, выдаю купюры, а по прошествии некоторого времени - смотрю по инициативе участников - говорю о том, что не могу определить победителя, поэтому у наших молодых будет и мальчик, и девочка...Аплодисменты участникам, призы.

Сейчас решила этот момент использовать на юбилее мужчины. Команды можно набирать по принципу - старшее поколение  - молодежь, мужчины - женщины, левая сторона стола - правая сторона стола...Названия соответственно - Леди и Джентльмены, Ретро и Нэкст, Надо выпить и Наливай.

Кстати, можно использовать как подводку к тостам за женщин, за мужчин, за детей (поколение нэкст), за родителей, если появится победитель.

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Придумала, куда Эллочку вставить...Вездесущий восток или гарем, кто как это называет... Одна из жен султана (шейха) может быть Эллочка. 

Ну что же, дорогой Александр, по моему вы несколько разбалованы? Вам не кажется? Такими красавицами пренебрегаете? Но есть у шейха еще одна жена. Самая младшая, самая любимая жена Абдурахмана ибн Джаффара -  славянка между прочим. Близка вам, Александр, по духу должна быть барышня! Она то вам обязательно понравится! Потому что третья жена нашего уважаемого гостя – уникальная женщина. После развода со своим первым супругом – Эрнестом Павловичем Щукиным, после раздела имущества и зарплаты мужа, она поняла, что жить на такие копейки просто невозможно – мексиканского тушкана точно не купишь, что уж там говорить о шанхайском барсе. И подалась наша красавица на поиски мужа второго! А так как жить хотелось не как жене инженера, а как дочери американского миллиардера – подалась она в страну, где на 1 квадратный метр приходится больше миллионеров, чем в нашей стране всего – в Объединенные Арабские Эмираты. Вот там то на распродаже в одном из торговых центров и увидел наш Абдурахман прекрасный профиль славянской красавицы, а когда он понял, что эта красавица обладает поистине редким для женщины даром – немногословностью -  он и вовсе потерял сон. Но теперь, когда шейх увидел нашу Ольгу – все померкло у него в глазах пред ее красотой, и он готов отдать вам Александр свою младшую,самую любимую, самую дорогую жену. Встречайте – украшение гарема – Эллочка Щукина.

Платье сделать в стиле 30 годов, боа, мундштук, мужика нарядить - и пусть жениха соблазняет))). 

Не люблю костюмы, стараюсь их по минимуму использовать, но сейчас получила 4 заказа - и все хотят костюмы, приходится работать так, как хочет заказчик))). А Восток заказывают все.

----------


## Ильич

> В энтом деле главное знать ,с кем моно,а с кем нельзя.


Нет.. это внутри нас. Тебе мона, мне низззяя...
У тебя своя публика, у меня своя.
Я соски в рот никому никогда совать не буду. Сто пудов!
Да... и себе в рот соску не позволю! Сурьёзный я мужик то....  :Grin:

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Ну это как вариант, а вообще хочется совсем другого...Чтобы Эллочка была не настолько комичным персонажем, не хочется мужика наряжать...Девушку в платье 30 годов...И чтобы Остап Бендер был...

----------


## Alenajazz

> .Девушку в платье 30 годов...





> И чтобы Остап Бендер был...


Сделай "танго с ситечком". Роль ситечка будет выполнять как раз мужчина. По книге именно Остап выменял один из стульев у Эллочки-Людоедки на ситечко.

----------


## Viktorinochka

> Я соски в рот никому никогда совать не буду. Сто пудов!


А я года три назад нашла конкурс в Интернете.  Садят "мамы" к себе "деток" (мужчин, то бишь) на колени, чепчики завязывают и из бутылок потчуют... Во, думаю, классный же конкурс!!! И на ближайшем же юбилее применила. Встреча красивая, свечи, сын песню поет, все растроганы. Затем  1 стол, второй, конкурсы все приличные ("трогательных" не веду с самого начала). 3 стол... все, думаю, пора! Провела, приняли участие, посмеялись, замяли...  А я ещё по неразумности своей тогдашней удивляться изволила, почему это царевне (мне то бишь) народ не рукоплескает по завершению торжества.... 2 дня ушло на подробный анализ проведённого торжества и до меня дошло...  Больше никогда не проводила ни этот конкурс, ни подобных ему... А стыдно до сих пор...  :Vah: А лет в 17 -18, когда в ночном клубе "стажировалась" (бесплатно пробовала свои силы, училась общаться с людьми) яйца вареные заставляла людей через брюки катать, и водку из бутылок, между ног зажатых, девушкам в рюмку наливать, и много чего другого :Blink: . А спустя некоторое время мне было очень СТЫДНО!!! Сменила прическу, перекрасилась, похудела и ещё много манипуляций провела, чтобы никто не узнал в той дурочке меня... Утешаю себя тем, что учиться же нужно было, да и денег не брала за свою "работу"...

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

> Сообщение от Lara14
> 
> 
> 				В энтом деле главное знать ,с кем моно,а с кем нельзя.


А если на Энтом месте ты себя представишь? С тобой можно? Вот ни одного мужчины в собственном окружении не могу представить , с кем бы так было можно. Они,конечно, люди воспитанные, твои гости, посмеются.Но о ведущей , однозначно. плохо подумают. А я вот,невоспитанная, и если б так над моим мужем надругались, я б ведущую невежливо попросила удалиться и так же невежливо гонорара бы не выплатила...Тебе везет, еще не нарывалась на "мнеподобных".Не обижайся,ну? На этом ресурсе  огромная масса всяческих игр и конкурсов, в которых бы люди без ущерба для собственного самолюбия и репутации  участвовали. И при этом смеялись бы от души над смешной ситуацией,над остроумными комментами ведущей,но не над человеком,который в тот момент находится в трудной жизненной ситуации и думает, как бы из нее "воспитанно" вырулить .

----------


## YLKE

У каждого ведущего есть свой неповторимый стиль и кажется мне, что и я должна выработать в себе особенное, что то. Пока это для меня задача не по силам. А что если буду пытаться думать как другие ведущие. Итак попытка № 1 (требует корректировки)
Эмоции сильно
Эмоции ярко
Эмоции дарят вместо подарка

Подарки сюрпризы
Подарки конверты
Подарки любые будут заметны

Заметишь касание
Заметишь улыбку
Заметишь,
              но без внимания оставишь ошибку

Ошибка не с нами
Ошибка случайна
Ошибка останется,
                         будет как тайна

Тайна достойна
Тайна -секрет
Тайна которой тысячу лет

Тысяча лет это много
Тысяча лет это мало
Тысяча лет нам с тобой для начала!

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

> Сделай "танго с ситечком"


Просто как представление? не знаю...представление должно быть обоснованным - ну вот у меня мафия всякая в костюмах - воруют невесту, парни в арафатках - арабские прЫнцы, которые ищут себе гарем из славянских красавиц. Просто нарядить гостей, чтобы они станцевали танго? Блин, крутится что-то в голове, а что не пойму...

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

Остап Бендер пришел на свадьбу в сопровождении Мадам Грицацуевой и Эллочки. Под песенку тридцатых годов выходят. Остап как аферист  - долджен провернуть какую то аферу...что-то забрать, что-то на что-то выменять...может быть какая-то викторина здесь возможна...аукцион, чтобы не ведущая деньгу сшибала)))

Выменять что-то на стул кого-то из гостей...а в стуле (под стулом) будет сокровище... Мадам Грицацуева орет - Товарищ Бендер, Товарищ Бендер...Эллочка вздыхет томно - хо-хо, подходя к мужикам и выманивая у них стулья...можно танцевальный конкурс сделать, у кого стулья выманили - чтобы вернуть их назад - надо станцевать - надо уточнить что танцевали в тридцатых...

----------


## Alenajazz

> Просто нарядить гостей, чтобы они станцевали


Сделай групповой танец. Начинают Остап, Грицацуева и Эллочка, а постепенно народ вовлекается. Объявить вначале, что город переименовывается в Нью-..... в столицу танцев!

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

*Alenajazz*, отличный вариант, чтобы выманить людей на танцплощадку, к примеру после второго стола...Первый раз с женихом и невестой и так все выходят...

----------


## Богиня

> *Alenajazz*, отличный вариант, чтобы выманить людей на танцплощадку, к примеру после второго стола...Первый раз с женихом и невестой и так все выходят...


только я против таких прямых выманиваний, ибо часто люди не хотят...))) дабы не было конфузов в начале свадьбы, пока гости не пришли, аккуратно под столовые приборы кладете кому фразу "эх", кому "парниша", и т.п. словарь Эллочки на карточках (в зависимости от пола по списку рассадки, конечно), кому то фальшивые купюры...так Вы сможете собрать команду Эллочки и команду Бендера - баттл женского красноречия против мужской обеспеченности (очень актуально в контексте свадьбы, кстати, для молодых... что важнее  и что главенствует для достатка в доме :Yes4: )

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

*Богиня*,  ко мне можно на ты обращаться))). Меня Женя зовут)). С карточками не хочу...Еще подумала, если женское красноречие против мужской обеспеченности - больше Корейко подходит...Бендер сам у кого хошь выманивал)))

----------


## Порубовы

Остапу отлично подходит танец Рио-Ритта. 
http://ar-ta.dp.ua/demo_video/video_show/ - шестой ролик. 
хорошо проходит блюдечко с голубой каёмочкой, гадание на мальчика девочку (тут тебе и сбор денег, и "наша цель - помочь детям")

----------


## Анна1984

Доброе время суток всем! 
хочу поделиться своими небольшими идеями(может они уже не новы прошу простить заранее), 
после представления родителей делаю такую подводку, что сегодня вы получили новые звания а через какое то время благодаря вашим детям вы получите новые звания, как вы думаете о чем я говорю? Ну тут, естественно все отвечают: бабушка и дедушка. Заходит почтальон Печкин с посылкой конкретно для молодоженов. спрашивает есть ли среди вас молодожены(иногда прошу молодых брать свидетельство о браке с собой, ну если не берут тогда активирую всех гостей чтобы они подтвердили), и вручает им посылочку, а в посылочке кукла,пеленка, чепчик, памперс, ползунки, чепчик. Задание для молодых:запеленать малыша и наши будущие бабушки им в этом помогут.

 Еще хочу рассказать о проведении свадебной лотереи
 Идея эта уже не новая , я делаю так продаются билетики по 10 рублей гостям, сразу говорю, что кол-во билетов ограничено, и гости становятся активнее. потом на каждый соответствующий номер читается в стихотворной форме о  призе. И предлагаю деньги, вырученные от продажи билетов отдать как вы думаете кому? гости предлагают свои варианты. И не угадывают. Я говорю: неправильно. Я предлагаю отдать эти деньги нашему жениху в качестве первой заначки.Встречают очень бурно

----------


## shoymama

> Остапу отлично подходит танец Рио-Ритта.


Позвольте с вами не согласиться, ребята. Может, уж лучше песню про Рио-де-жанейро?
Дело в том, что запись песни Рио Рита в исполнении  оркестра Вебера (англ. Marek Weber & His Orchestra),  в СССР попала в 1937 году , где снискала огромную популярность (настолько, что Риоритами даже называли дочек). Она стала одним из символов предвоенной эпохи.

----------


## Богиня

> и вручает им посылочку, а в посылочке кукла,пеленка, чепчик, памперс, ползунки, чепчик. Задание для молодых:запеленать малыша и наши будущие бабушки им в этом помогут


о, блин...только не говорите мне, что роль малышей исполняют свидетели))) или гости...

----------


## Курица

> только не говорите мне, что роль малышей исполняют свидетели))) или гости...


Стася, спокойствие, только спокойствие!!!))))(_голосом мультяшного героя_)
Возвращаемся к посту *Анны1984*, и внимательно, откинув с глаз чёлку ect.
ч и т а е м 



> а в посылочке кукла,


 :Grin:

----------


## Богиня

> Стася, спокойствие, только спокойствие!!!))))(_голосом мультяшного героя_)
> Возвращаемся к посту *Анны1984*, и внимательно, откинув с глаз чёлку ect.
> ч и т а е м



даа...мой косяк, спасибо, Танюш))
ну даже и кукла...вот что за прикол на свадьбе в дочки матери играть...в жизни наиграются)))

----------


## Порубовы

*shoymama*, да, а золотой телёнок из 30 годов. семь лет разницы. историческая неточность налицо.
но по сравнению с годом сегодняшним - ведь Остап здесь и сейчас оказался на празднике, так ведь.... да и в 37 он мог ещё жить? 
простим такое упущение или нет?

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

*Порубовы*,  отличное видео. А я  хочу обязательно чтобы мадам  была и Эллочка...думаю пока...но образ этой троицы уже готов в голове, только у меня пиджак в полосочку в мыслях...надо книжку забрать у родителей и восстановить полностью образ...

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

> но по сравнению с годом сегодняшним - ведь Остап здесь и сейчас оказался на празднике


да вообще появление любого героя на свадьбе - элемент шоу...разумеется смысл должен быть, но не настолько, чтобы прямо оправдывать его появление...Все прекрасно понимают, что это игровой момент...

Я вообще старалась работать без костюмов, с минимумом реквизита, но когда столкнулась с определенным количеством заказов, поняла, что народ требует зрелищ - и теперь вот стараюсь выдумывать...Хотя достаточно негативно отношусь к костюмированной программе на свадьбе - в любом ее проявлении. На моей свадьбе ведущий "выгребал" от меня за наличие пиратов)))). Я хотела свадьбу в европейском стиле, с живым вокалом, с фуршетом...и все бы было отлично, если бы после второго застолья не выскочил тамада в костюме в сопровождении еще троих наряженных гостей...Его спас от нерассчета только его волшебный голос))) - великолепно пел мужик. Но это уже флуд...сорри...накатило...

----------


## shoymama

> простим такое упущение или нет


Да дело ваше. 
Я бы эту вещь для Остапа брать  не стала.

----------


## Анна1984

Богиня
Может и наиграются, только родители молодых стараются им помочь и с большой ответственностью относятся к этому конкурсу

----------


## любаша 76

Дорогие форумчане, кто работает с выпускными четвертых классов, подскажите, пожалуйста, финал банкета. Гелевые шарики они запускают на торжественной части в школе. Не знаю,  что еще придумать.

----------


## sofa2008

это как идея:у нас в садике выпускники "закладывают" звезду.На специально отведенной дорожке рисуют краской звезду,год поступления и выпуска,потом стреляют из петард и шарики выпускают гелевые..Можно и в школе такую "звездную"аллею открыть,если директор разрешит..

----------


## таняня

> Дорогие форумчане, кто работает с выпускными четвертых классов, подскажите, пожалуйста, финал банкета. Гелевые шарики они запускают на торжественной части в школе. Не знаю,  что еще придумать.


Делала в том году полотно "счастье" из-за которого потом выходили дети и дарили своим мамам благодарственные письма.

----------


## sofa2008

> Делала в том году полотно "счастье" из-за которого потом выходили дети и дарили своим мамам благодарственные письма.


А КАК ЭТО ПОЛОТНО ВЫГЛЯДЕЛО?ЧТО НА НЕМ?

----------


## любаша 76

всем спасибо, что откликнулись на просьбу, НО неофициальная часть будет проходить в пансионате (где я, собствннно, и работаю. Поэтому звезды не прокатят. А вот с "полотном" я тоже не очень представляю. КАК ЭТО!

----------


## Курица

> всем спасибо, что откликнулись на просьбу, НО неофициальная часть будет проходить в пансионате (где я, собствннно, и работаю. Поэтому звезды не прокатят. А вот с "полотном" я тоже не очень представляю. КАК ЭТО!


*любаша 76*, сходи к *Андреевне*-сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...95#post4375295 
она наверняка тебе что-то посоветует!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## таняня

> А КАК ЭТО ПОЛОТНО ВЫГЛЯДЕЛО?ЧТО НА НЕМ?


Брала тканб большую, на ней иголками цепляла буквы из оракала СЧАСТЬЕ  детки стояли  за тканью, ткань держали 2 родителей.  под фоновую музыку читала стихотворение "Что такое счастье" потом ткань убиралась и выходили дети, дарили родителям благодарственные письма. Идеёку взяла на форуме, за что автору огромное спасибо. Сейчас попробую загрузить фото

----------


## Окрыленная

«Крикну, а в ответ - тишина» - в назидание невесте
Шуточные  семейные кричалки.
В каждой семье есть особенные просьбы-крики-условия в адрес супругов: кто-то требует вынести мусор, закрыть крышку унитаза, кто-то истерично «встречает» запозднившегося мужа домой. 
Прошу семейных женщин в этом зале поделиться своими любимыми, индивидуальными кричалками мужу! А невеста внимательно слушает и делает выводы!
(ведущий подходит к женам, протягивает карточки, на которых написаны кричалки. Женщины встают, громко зачитывают всему залу карточку)
•	Посмотрите, кто пришел?
Сам дорогу-то нашел?
•	Это я-то слабый пол?
Тогда расслабься,  Миленький, с другой!
•	Да сколько ж буду я кричать в порыве страсти и любви?
«ТЫ раздевай и ЛАПСТВУЙ, черт возьми!»
•	Будешь пиво пить с друзьями,
Навсегда уеду к маме!
•	У кого из попы руки?
Сам пусть гладит свои брюки!
•	Дай мне денег на колготки -
Я возьму на сдачу водки!
•	Ты понимаешь русские слова?
У меня сегодня болит голова!!!!
•	Прежде чем хватать моё бедро,
Вынеси помойное ведро!
•	Кто там хочет гарем в триста жён?
Кроме меня, кому ты нужён?
•	И мама, и Минздрав предупреждали,
Что будет утром плохо. Что не знали?
•	Путь к сердцу мужика через живот лежит,
А к сердцу женщины лежит через СТОИТ!
•	Да я же тебя вижу, миленький, насквозь,
        Вот только попробуй с детьми меня брось!
•	Не нравится мордашка по утрам своя?
•	Так перестань же делать ТО, что нравится!

----------


## таняня

УРа!!!! Я  сделала это! Смогла загрузить фото)))) Ну тогда ещё один момент с выпускного. Это мои мамочки, которые были в роли астрологов. Они с помощью магического шара и музыкальных  нарезок предсказывали будущее детей.

----------


## Анна1984

Окрыленная. А не слишком грубовато будет звучать?

----------


## Окрыленная

> А не слишком грубовато будет звучать?


Вы думаете???? Ну это же юмор!!!! Конечно, не для интеллигентных свадеб, но хоть не лифчики надевать и не стриптиз танцевать... А посмеяться... для здоровья полезно...

----------


## Анна1984

ну тогда ладно

----------


## любаша 76

Всем доброго времени суток. Вот хочу провести такую кричалку с детьми. Идею взяла у вас, огромое спасибо автору, переделала под себя. Подбираю музыку и... стопор. Из текста понятно, что в двух моментах - тормоз. Помогите, пожалуйста, кто в этом силен. Если кого-то заинтересовала моя задумка, сброшу свои нарезки. Плиз!

Кричалка «Высший класс!»
Эй, девчонки и мальчишки, знаем, вы – не хвастунишки!
Проведу игру для вас. Покажите высший класс!   

Мальчики за руль садитесь, и покрепче пристегнитесь.
Надавите – кА на газ! Покажите высший класс!  (Субару)

Вам, девчонки, не слабо дружно прыгнуть высоко?
Прямо здесь, прямо сейчас, покажите высший класс! (Отбив детский)

Кто из вас здесь музыкант? Кто скрывает свой талант?
У вас гитары: соло, бас. Покажите высший класс! 

Наши милые девчата – симпатичные котята.
Есть артисты среди вас? Покажите высший класс! (Я пушистый беленький котенок)

Молодцы наши ребята, будут бравые солдаты!
Маршируем все сейчас. Покажите высший класс! 

Платье, сумка, туфли, грим… Видеть модниц мы хотим!
Подиум заждался вас, покажите высший класс!  (Я самая)

Мастера вы все хандрить, лишь бы в школу не ходить!
Чишем, кашляем сейчас. Покажите высший класс!  (Ля-ля-ля)

А теперь вы все - танцоры, и у вас гастроли скоро.
Вы пустились в дружный пляс! Покажите высший класс! ( Провожу анимацияю Dj Otzi)
можно на почту мой адрес: lubov-korobova@mail.ru

для гитары подойдет, наверное, что-то из рока что-нибудь убойное, что ребята подвигались, а про солдат - маршируют на плацу

----------


## DomiKKKKKK

Готовила на Старый Новый год в украинском стиле - Украинские музыкальные перевертыши. Может пригодится кому. Это застольный момент - на магнитной доске 12 букв, за двумя из них написано - ПРИЗ, но возможность открыть одну из букв и соответственно выиграть один из двух призов, получает тот, кто правильно угадал название песни, которая прозвучала наоборот.

----------


## Татусяня

Спасибо за файлы!!!

----------


## Actress

Кувшин с розовым песком родители передают невесте, а с голубым - родители жениха передают сыну. Музыкальный фон, мои слова - молодые одновременно ссыпают песок в одну емкость, где он красиво перемешивается. 


Очень классная тема!

----------


## Lara14

Гадание на первенца.
Существует одна из версий, что детей на крыльях весны-любви приносят аисты.
Звучит музыка из мире животных. Выносят картину на ней аисты с корзинкой прикреплённой к клюву. В этой корзинке скрученные записочки на пол ребёнка. Молодые выбирают столько, сколько пожелают детей и зачитывают пол ребёнка.


Более весёленький вариантик. Свидетели танцуют брачный танец аистов с корзинкой.,а в корзинке пупсики( мальчики и девочки) завёрнутые как золотые яйца(в золотую фальгу-детки то золотые), молодым надо выбрать нужное количество после танца.Выбирают под фанфары.

----------


## Lara14

Не записочки, а яички из киндер сюрпризов обёрнутые в фальгу,а в этих яичках скрученные рисунки-мальчика или девочки.

----------


## Богиня

> Не записочки, а яички из киндер сюрпризов обёрнутые в фальгу,а в этих яичках скрученные рисунки-мальчика или девочки.


лучше настоящие яйца курицы использовать...это зрелищнее будет и "естественнее" :Smile3:

----------


## Lara14

А это подводка к нашим аистам из инета.
Ребенок в клюве

«Мама, откуда я появился на свете?» - спрашивает малыш у матери. Та улыбается и отвечает: «Тебя аист в клюве принес». Подобные диалоги можно услышать во многих семьях. Поверье, что аист не только покровительствует рождению детей, но часто и сам приносит их, широко распространено у славянских народов. Суеверие это происходит из древнего представления, что народившиеся души обитают в стране болот и озер, где аист добывает себе пропитание. По другой версии отношение аиста к деторождению связано с фаллической символикой его клюва, которая проявляется, в частности, в поведении ряженного аистом в рождественской обрядности, когда он клюет своим клювом девушек.

Аист приносит детей в корзине, лохани, корыте, просовывает их через дымоход. Случается, что он бросает через печную трубу в дом лягушек, которые приобретают человеческий облик. Детям говорили, что нужно поставить на окно тарелку с сыром, чтобы аист принес ребенка. Сельская ребятня часто просила бусела (так называют аистов на Полесье), чтобы он подарил им братика или сестричку: «Буську, буську, принеси мне Маруську!» В Белоруссии во время крестин в дом приходил гость, ряженный аистом, и поздравлял родителей с новорожденным. Согласно приметам ребенка следует ожидать там, где кружит аист, где он вьет гнездо. Если птица встанет на трубу во время свадьбы, то у молодых скоро будет ребенок. Женщине аист снится к беременности и рождению сына.

----------


## Lara14

> лучше настоящие яйца курицы использовать...это зрелищнее будет и "естественнее"


Это как ЭТО?!
Пусть молодые в руках держат, покуда не выведиться птенец, а потом посмотреть курица или петух!? :Taunt:  Шутка.

----------


## Богиня

> Это как ЭТО?!
> Пусть молодые в руках держат, покуда не выведиться птенец, а потом посмотреть курица или петух!? Шутка.


я ж писала в студии как внутрь яйца куриного засунуть записку)))

----------


## Lara14

Мне как-то аист

Мне как-то аист, на крыльцо принес конверт, 
Я развернул, а там малец, размером с короеда, 
И у жены, с пристрастием, потребовал ответ, 
Как получилось, что похож он на соседа. 
Шутка из инета

----------


## Lara14

> Тебе везет, еще не нарывалась на "мнеподобных".


Подобное, притягивает подобное! А мне  везёт , потому что я добрая! 
А если попадают такие "подобные", то мне подобные ,просто от души посмеются. Эти люди меня не первый раз приглашают! И пригласили ещё!
Надо видеть лучшее, а не цепляться, возможно и к промахам. 
Очень жаль, что потратили столько времени на обсуждение того, что Вам не приемлемо и надо знать и уметь работать со всеми категориями людей, а не только с теми, кто разделяет ваши взгляды, а откуда вы знаете, что они являются истиной?!

----------


## Анна1984

Добрый вечер! хочу представить статистику свадебных подарков, которую я зачитываю перед оглашением подсчета подарков молодым( идея не моя, взята из камеди клаб, но я е немного передела, кто видел, прошу -не судите строго
Статистика свадебных подарков.
Много прекрасных и нужных подарков подарили гости нашим молодым. 25 чайных сервизов! У молодых теперь есть скидка на донецком фарфоровом заводе! 4 микроволновки, 8ковров, 22 комплекта постельного белья с распродажи таможенного конфиската, 40 подушек, 16 ваз, телевизор «Рекорд» с пультом, золотой кулончик. Ничего себе!!! Кто так облажался!?!? Что подушек не было что ли?! 2 поросенка, 20 мешков картошки.

----------


## Lara14

Слова поддержки для новичков, вновь пришедших.
Дочка подсказала: "Бездарностям не завидуют и их не критикуют".
Так, что дорогие друзья, если Вас критикуют, значит, вы что то сотворили!
Творите, творите и творите!

----------


## Lara14

> Много прекрасных и нужных подарков подарили гости нашим молодым. 25 чайных сервизов! У молодых теперь есть скидка на донецком фарфоровом заводе! 4 микроволновки, 8ковров, 22 комплекта постельного белья с распродажи таможенного конфиската, 40 подушек, 16 ваз, телевизор «Рекорд» с пультом, золотой кулончик. Ничего себе!!! Кто так облажался!?!? Что подушек не было что ли?! 2 поросенка, 20 мешков картошки.


Я бы Ваш вариант вставила в свадебный репортаж.
Заменив немного слова. А вот, что представляли молодые, что им подарят на свадьбу.....

Или обыграть"Мечты о подарках"

----------


## Анна1984

Спасибо огромное! да получится немного помягче, просто мне иногда кажется, что гости обидятся, и молодых заранее спрашиваю об этом моменте, пока никто не отказывался

----------


## Юлия 81

> Согревайте своим теплом, своей любовью близких и почаще останавливайте время, чтоб насладиться мгновеньями счастья сполна.





СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!

----------


## любаша 76

Всем доброго времени суток. Что-то здесь в последнее время все про свадьбы, а вот у меня голова болит о выпукных!!!! 4 - й класс
Выставляю на ваш суд Танец Дружбы: 

Танец дружбы  музыка  "ай лайк ту мувит-мувит",

2 шеренги: взрослые и дети
Дети идут на 4 шага к взрослым свободной развязной походкой, на следующие 4 счета красуются перед ними «руки в боки», 4 шага назад, правая рука вверх (боевой клич)
Взрослые идут к детям 4 шага, на 4 счета берутся за голову (боже мой), 4 шага назад и опять за голову
Дети: ноги на ширине плеч, руки одна за спиной другая на животе, 4 прыжка вперед, как туземцы, наклон вправо и наклон влево, назад и снова наклоны
Взрослые идут к детям 4 шага, руки на пояс, качают головой, 4 шага назад и грозят пальцем «Ай –яй – яй!»
Дети идут 4шага, опускают голову вниз, кулачки сложили вместе перед грудью, возвращаются  и говорят: «Мы больше не будем!»
Взрослые идут к детям, руки на уровне груди, большие пальцы вверх (хорошо) возвращаются на место, говорят, махнув рукой: «Да ладно!»
Обе линии хлопают в ладоши, идут навстречу друг другу, обнималки.
Попробовала, вроде все получается.

Музыку мне звукач нарезал, брала только часть куплета, а на припеве объясняла, что дальше.
В прошлом году делала этот танец, но намного короче. Понравились очень обнималки, что поразило - почти все родители бросились к своим детям, а не к тем, кто оказался напротив.

Потом раздаю шарики и... Цветные танцы. Вот так!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> , брала только часть куплета, а на припеве объясняла, что дальше.
> В прошлом году делала этот танец, но намного короче. Понравились очень обнималки, что поразило - почти все родители бросились к своим детям, а не к тем, кто оказался напротив.


 молодец!Видно,что танец НЕ "от балды" создан!
А согласятся дети и родители танцевать?Я просто не работаю пока   с такими детками.

----------


## любаша 76

> молодец!Видно,что танец "от балды" создан!
> А согласятся дети и родители танцевать?Я просто не работаю пока с такими детками.


КАтюш, а что значит "от балды"? 
А выходят или нет? Перед тем, как вывести на танец, мы сначала "спорим" за столом, поем на мотив "Вместе весело шагать" дети - да-да-да-да-да-да-да, родители нет-нет-нет-нет. А потом говорю, типа хватит ссориться выходите мириться. И.....выходят, если и не все родители, то значительное большинство.
Спасибо тебе огромное!!!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> КАтюш, а что значит "от балды"?


прости!Пропустила частицу НЕ!!!НЕ от балды,значит,продумывала хорошо!!!
 :Ok:  Еще раз извини!Мне правда понравилось!

----------


## Леди Мищенко

А после чего вы делаете этот момент????????????

[B]Сердца перестук[
 Я еще чайник на сайте не все еще умению- поэтому второй раз приходится задавать один и тот же вопрос после какого момента делае
те серца перестук???????

----------


## цета

> Проводила на корпоративе такой конкурс: (используешь любой манок для 3-х человек)
> А пригласила я вас для того, чтобы познакомить с одной традицией японцев. В праздники они дарят друг другу талисманы на удачу, которые называются «кумадэ», что в переводе означает «медвежья лапа». Счастлив тот, кому ее дарят, потому что считается, что этой лапой очень удобно загребать счастье. Вам, самым уважаемым гостям, я вручаю «кумадэ», чтобы вы смогли нагрести себе счастья на много много лет. 
> (выносят трое детских граблей)
> А теперь прошу вынести счастье, которое вы будете загребать вот этими «медвежьими лапами» (выносят кубики) и корзины, куда вы будете складывать свое счастье. Перед тем, как начать состязание, мы проведем торжественный ретуал. Внимательно смотрите как это делается и повторяйте за мной. Встаньте в одну линию, строго вертикально возьмите в руки «кумадэ». Теперь сделайте шаг вправо, прижмите «кумадэ» к груди, громко крикните «Кумадэ» и резко оттолкните его от себя.С этого момента «кумадэ» ваш и он поможет вам в состязании за свое счастье. Вы готовы? Начали! ..
> Церемония закончена. Сдайте «кумадэ» .Вы загребали себе счастье, как истинные японцы.. Но в этой борьбе победил тот, кто меньше всего набрал кубиков. Это…. (имя победителя) он не хватал счастье жадно и неразборчиво, а делал это с любовью и уважением. Он честный боец, и я награждаю его замечательной лапшой «Доширак», остальным я вручаю вот эти сувениры. Попрошу занять места за праздничным столом. Поднимем бокалы за удачу!


Очень люблю этот конкурс, в своём варианте этой игры вместо кубиков использую ма-аленькие шарики (продаются такие на один выдох). Дома их насосом надуваю, завязываю и в большой пакет, места в машине много не занимают, а когда их вытряхиваешь- они цветные и их много-разлетаются они, а их надо граблями в свою норку (домик) сгрести.

----------


## цета

> Делает муж мне сейчас коняшек. Вот думаю как их пременить можно.


Доброго времени землякам! Я коней вот куда пристроила.

*ЭСТАФЕТА БОГАТЫРИ*

Две команды, состоящие из мужчин, по три человека в каждой. Выдаю каждой команде по боевому коню (иногда использую надувных животин, когда лень возить больших лошадок),  на голову первому, стоящему в каждой команде одеваются шлемы (будёновки для бани), в руки даются мечи (пластмассовые или деревянные). Поодаль от команд стоят два стула, на каждом привязано по три шарика. (если на празднике есть дети- даю им фломастеры- они рисуют мордочки на шариках- это змей-горыныч трёхголовый). Задача- доскакать на коне до шарика (змея-горыныча), срубить одну голову (лопнуть её), вернувшись к своей команде, передать коня, будёновку и меч следующему участнику , тот бежит и срубает следующую голову горыныча. Чья команда победит- те и молодцы.

----------


## Окрыленная

Разминка на торжестве «Который час?»
( затея помогает выявить насколько понимают гости ведущего)
Ведущий показывает жест, не говоря ни слова, задача гостей - выполнить просьбу ведущего, т.е осуществить то, что жестами пытается попросить ведущий. Первый ответивший получает жетон.
	Ведущий стучит по запястью  - Тот, кто первый скажет, сколько времени, получает жетон
	Машет двумя пальцами около рта - тот, кто первый даст сигарету - жетон
	Машет ладошкой вверх - тот, кто первый встанет - жетон
	Трет пальцы друг об друга - Тот, кто первый догадается принести деньги - жетон
	стучит пальцами по горлу - тот, кто первый догадается преподнести ведущему рюмку или бокал со спиртным - жетон
	Показывает сантиметр между большим и указательным пальцами - кто нальет совсем чуть-чуть или догадается вылить из рюмки -  получает жетон
	Хлопает беззвучно в ладоши - кто. Быстрее всех догадается похлопать ведущему - жетон
	Сгибает палец по направлению к себе - тот, кто быстрее среагирует и подойдет к ведущему - получает личный сувенир от него: книгу со сценариями, статуэтку из своей коллекции, диск со своими песнями и.т.д
Набравший больше всех жетонов получает утешительный приз - визитку ведущего и поцелуй.

 А это я готовила к алкогольной вечеринки для директора магазина алкогольных напитков( 5 лет назад)
Тест для вашей компании «ВЕЛИКИЕ ВЫПИВАТЕЛИ»
(заранее ведущий под тарелочки кладет карточки  каждому гостю с надписью: ПАВАРОТТИ, СПЯЩАЯ КРАСАВИЦА, ТЕРМИНАТОР, ТАНЦОР ДИСКО и.т.д. Карточек может быть разное количество от 3-4, в зависимости от количества гостей и мероприятия. Как только гость услышит как его назовут, поднимается и говорит.. ПАВАРОТТИ – это я, или ПРАВДОРЕЗ – это я и.тд. данная затея может проходит на протяжении всего вечера))
Собрались вместе мы не зря,
Забыв на время о тревогах,
Сейчас вас протестирую, друзья,
Как вы себя  ведете все на праздничных застольях?
Узнав себя, кричите, что есть мочи!
Пора начать знакомство,  между прочем!

Для них застолье переходит в хоровое пенье,
Кто про камыш затянет,  кто «Гоп-стоп» кричит
Ни у кого уж не возникнет и сомненья,
Громкоголосый  ПАВАРОТТИ в вас сидит. Приветствуем поющий тип

Пришла пора пуститься в пляс,
Не важно, что поют иль ведут дебаты,
Уж ничего не остановит вас.
Танцоры диско зажигают, словно акробаты!
 Приветствуем танцующий тип

Дойдя до точки высшей окосенья,
Борцом за правду называете себя,
И вывести на чисту воду без стесненья,
Способны ПРАВДОРЕЗЫ раз и навсегда! Приветствуем сволочной тип!

Уж силы воли им не занимать, друзья
И несгибаемой кручины, 
На каждом празднике есть ТРЕЗВЕННИК всегда,
Смеющийся над всеми вами без причины! Приветствуем непьющий тип!

Ранимый и чувствительный душою,
Слезу пускающий без повода иль с ним,
Он вспомнит хомячка, сбежавшего зимою,
Всё потому,  что он СЛЕЗОТОЧИВЫЙ, блин! Приветствуем плачущий тип!

Сесть на уши,  припомнить всё:
Жену, соседа и начальника в придачу
 На жизнь пожаловаться, на бытьё,
Способен лишь СТРАДАЛЕЦ  не иначе. Приветствуем жалующийся тип!

Пьет ни веселья и ни скуки ради,
А чтоб побить рекорд, народ чтоб удивить!
ПЕРЕДОВИК-СТАКАНОВЕЦ вмиг заключит пари, устроит состязанья!
Чтоб в этом виде спирта…спорта победить! Приветствуем соревнующийся тип!

Мотает в стороны, качает как на корабле,
И  кажется  вам вертикалью пол,
Иль виснете  на чьем-нибудь плече,
Вас НЕВАЛЯШКОЮ зовут, когда заносит вас под стол. Приветствуем падающий тип!

Вас хлебом не корми – дай поскандалить,
Кого-то оскорбить или задеть,
ЗАНОЗОЙ кличут вас, тут нечего добавить,
И некому понять, что это просто пьяный бред! Приветствуем скандальный тип!

В разгаре праздника, как вспышка в темноте,
Раздастся вдруг! «Пойдем-ка выйдем быстро!»
То ТЕРМИНАТОР в латах и броне,
Он с виду только розовый, пушистый! Приветствуем буйный тип!

Заснуть лицом  в салат, с таким лицом довольным
Ваш храп как музыка души по залу разнесется,
Вас  СПЯЩЕЮ КРАСАВИЦЕЙ зовут с любовью, 
Ведь сон – здоровье, здорово живется! Приветствуем засыпающий тип! 

Вы - катастрофа, наводненье, извержение вулкана
Движенье ваших рук – сильнейший ураган,
Окно разбито, на полу остатки от баяна,
Вы СЛОН В ПОСУДНОЙ ЛАВКЕ, просто хулиган! Приветствуем разрушительный тип!

Костюмчик от Армани , а парфюм Диор
Гарем из длинноногих жен или султан в мужьях,
КРЕМЛЕВСКИЙ ВЫ МЕЧТАТЕЛЬ, выдумщик и фантазёр,
Летаете в радужных облаках.. Приветствуем хвастливый тип! 

Вы избегаете торжеств и у друзей гулянья
Старайтесь не перебрать в тот час
Всё потому, что после выпиванья начинается иканье
ИСПОРЧЕННОЙ ПЛАСТИНКОЙ называют вас. Приветствуем икающий тип! 

Вы прячетесь от черта среди бела дня,
И связкой чеснока отмахиваетесь от вампиров,
Вы - БЕЛОЧНИК,  вам пить совсем нельзя,
Хотя вас единицы в этом бренном мире! Приветствуем напивающийся до белой горячки тип!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*диалог с залом:*какая девушка не мечтает о принце на белом коне?а какой парень не мечтает стать тем самым принцем для своей дамы сердца?сейчас у вас есть уникальная возможность,дорогие мужчины,почувствовать себя рыцарем(если аксессуары на рыцарские не тянут  можно перефразировать в богатырей,которые ради прекрасных дам готовы на любые поступки).выбираем из зала желающих стать рыцарем/богатырем.3-4 человека.выдаем им реквизит(лошадь,шлем,меч).
1.что должен обязательно уметь рыцарь/богатырь?конечно же сражаться на мечах!но ведь при этом он должен еще обворожить даму сердца.предлагаю сейчас вам сразиться друг с другом,но делать это грациозно,учитывая музыку,которая будет звучать.
здесь предлагаю несколько вариантов:
- по направлениям музыки(классика(вальс цветов например),рэп,рок,джаз...)
- по временам(русская народная,60-е,80-е,современная)
-по народам(лезгинка,танго,цыганочка,русская и тд).
буквально небольшие нарезки,они танцуют,скачут на лошадях,сражаются друг с другом.потом можно объявить голосование по аплодисментам.или просто перейти к следующему моменту

2. сейчас вам нужно спасти прекрасных дам из их темниц.видите,сколько красавиц томятся в одиночестве.а возле них коварные злодеи(показываем на дам и мужчин за столами).сейчас вы должны как можно больше девушек привезти на своих конях в укромное место(обозначаем откуда и куда должны скакать,подбегают,девушка хватается сзади,везет на место,потом за следующей.когда кончится музыка,подсчитываем,у кого больше дам.)можно объявить победителя,а можно просто объявить танцы.или продолжить,чтоб и мужчин вытащить танцевать.

3.придумайте название своей команде(3 команды,где капитан-богатырь и девушки).сейчас вы должны увеличить свою команду.под музыку каждая девушка приглашает кавалера из зала и танцует с ним.богатырь помогает.и плавно все это превращаем в массовые танцы или в массовый конкурс(например,свадебный паровозик,в нашем случае,три)

----------


## любаша 76

> Очень люблю этот конкурс, в своём варианте этой игры вместо кубиков использую ма-аленькие шарики (продаются такие на один выдох). Дома их насосом надуваю, завязываю и в большой пакет, места в машине много не занимают, а когда их вытряхиваешь- они цветные и их много-разлетаются они, а их надо граблями в свою норку (домик) сгрести.


(Японский Кумаде)
Цета, твоя идея очень понравилась.  СПАСИБО! Скажи, а от граблей шарики не лопаются?




> диалог с залом:какая девушка не мечтает о принце на белом коне?а какой парень не мечтает стать тем самым принцем для своей дамы сердца?сейчас у вас есть уникальная возможность,дорогие мужчины,почувствовать себя рыцарем(если аксессуары на рыцарские не тянут можно перефразировать в богатырей,которые ради прекрасных дам готовы на любые поступки).выбираем из зала желающих стать рыцарем/богатырем.3-4 человека.выдаем им реквизит(лошадь,шлем,меч).


Катюша, конкурсы для рыцарей просто супер. У меня есть программа "Рыцарский турнир". С твоего позволения унесу твои конкурсы себе в копилочку. А начинала я этот блок так:

Отборочные вопросы:

1. Как назывались дома, в которых жили рыцари?       (замки)
2. Как называлась песня, исполняемая рыцарями в честь дамы?  (серенада)
3. Как называлась часть шлема рыцаря, закрывающая лицо? (забрало)
4. Как называлось братство, к которому обязательно принадлежали рыцари?
    (Орден)
5. Сколько весили доспехи рыцаря… 30-40 кг., 68-80 кг., 100-120 кг.

На участие в нашем турнире подали заявки 5 рыцарей.
И так, встречайте. (представляем участников)

 А я рада представить вам компетентное дамское жюри, которое будет оценивать наших героев.

Когда-то в средние века
Повсюду жили рыцари.
И жизнь была их нелегка
В железной амуниции.
Гордились рыцари собой,
Мечтами и доспехами.
Играли рыцари с судьбой
И на турниры ехали.
И там полтыщи лет подряд
Они сражались смело.
И наш прекрасный коллектив
Продолжил это дело.
К нам на турнир уже спешат
Все рыцари приличные
И превращается наш зал
В ристалище отличное!
Звучит труба на целый мир:
Мы начинаем наш турнир!

Звучат фанфары

Состязание первое: Эрудиция    

Каждому рыцарю я предлагаю ответить на вопросы. Уважаемое жюри, каждый правильный ответ оценивается в 1 балл.

1. Распорядители торжеств и рыцарских турниров назывались…
    герольды, капельмейстеры, жонглеры)
2. Сколько  дней длился рыцарский турнир?….один, три, неделю
3. Назовите музыкальный инструмент, игрой на котором бродячие 
    музыканты сопровождали свои баллады на пиру…
    арфа, гитара, контрабас
4. Выпивать на пиру можно было при…
      каждой заздравной речи, смене блюд, кто когда хотел.
5. Оскорбления издавна смывались кровью. Если у рыцаря в руках имелось оружие, он мог убить оскорбителя на месте. Но если оружия не оказывалось под рукой, в течение какого времени он мог убить оскорбителя до дуэли?…
1 час, 6 часов, сутки
Аплодисменты нашим рыцарям!

Вопросы брала из номеров журнала ЧРГ

ой,... в сообщении не обозначились правильные ответы. Если кому-то интересно, напишу....

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

> сейчас вы должны как можно больше девушек привезти на своих конях в укромное место(обозначаем откуда и куда должны скакать,подбегают,девушка хватается сзади,везет на место,потом за следующей.когда кончится музыка,подсчитываем,у кого больше дам.)


Я делаю тоже "собиралку женщин", только по другому...Называю гарем...объединила два конкурса, лет 15 назад увиденных мною на чьей то свадьбе...Спрашиваю у гостей - какими качествами должен обладать настоящий мужчина? Гости отвечают, происходит какое-то общение, потом прошу выйти ко мне мужчин, которые считают, что они обладают этими качествами, выходят несколько мужчин - останавливаю в зависимости от количества гостей. Прошу их представит себя братьями - арабскими прЫнцами, надеваю на головы им арафатки и говорю о том, что главное у настоящего арабского прЫнца что? Конечно гарем. Кто больше наберет – тому отец  за каждую жену в подарок нефтяную вышку подарит. Но невест не просто так выбирают у нас! Наши женщины  - самые красивые женщины в мире и привыкли к мужскому вниманию, привыкли, чтобы их на руках носили. Поэтому невест вы себе будете в гарем забирать на руках. Времени у вас - 1 минута, кто же лучше справится? Начали!

Принцы бегают по залу и на руках приносят к себе в гарем женщин.

Замечательно! Давайте посчитаем, кто же будет самым богатым наследником  – у кого гарем богаче? Считаем... А потом...

Уважаемые принцы, вы как люди восточные, должны понимать, что вам можно иметь столько жен, сколько вы можете обеспечить! Поэтому мы сейчас посмотрим – кто и з вас лучше справится с этой задачей – обеспечить всех своих жен самым необходимым. Задание следующее – найти в зале и принести женам вещи, которые необходимы каждой женщине – кто быстрее и полнее обеспечит своих жен  - тот и победитель. Итак, каждой жене необходимо принести...Кто быстрее справится...После окончания, и выбора победитиля, спрашиваю - легко ли было с гаремом, запыхавшиеся мужчины отвечают - конечно нет...Тут я обращаюсь к жениху и в шутливой форме говорю ему что-то типа - видишь как нелегко с гаремом то? Не заводи!...

----------


## Курица

> После окончания, и выбора победитиля, спрашиваю - легко ли было с гаремом, запыхавшиеся мужчины отвечают - конечно нет...Тут я обращаюсь к жениху и в шутливой форме говорю ему что-то типа - видишь как нелегко с гаремом то? Не заводи!...


и-анекдот в тему :Smile3: :
Гарем султана находился в пяти километрах от дворца. Каждый день султан посылал своего слугу за девушкой. Султан дожил до ста лет, а слуга умер в тридцать. 
Мораль: не женщины и не занятие любовью убивают мужчин, а беготня за ними.

----------


## yulyasha23

> Всем привет! Дорогие форумчане, я на второй день свадьбы делаю "Банк" для молодой семьи. Молодожены приносят красиво украшенную 3-литровую банку. В середине праздника, после краткой подводки, молодые идут с этой банкой по столам, гости ложат в нее деньги, целуют молодых. В это время я обычно пою красивую песню. После этого, ставим банку на стол в центре зала, каждый желающий может подойти к молодым, заказать песню (для молодых, родителей, бабушек, всех гостей и т.д). Песни поются, гости поют и танцуют, банк молодой семьи пополняется. После того, как поток желающих иссякает, под аплодисменты молодые закатывают машинкой свой первый вклад в банке:-))) Немного запутанно описала, надеюсь, поймете, что к чему... Идея с самой банкой, естественно, не моя, но её применение выдумывала лично для себя. Этот момент чем - то напоминает марш, только деньги собираются в пользу молодых.


Давно делала банку с надписью "Детибанк" туда складывали деньги за девочку и мальчика и торжественно закаточной машинкой закрывали

----------


## цета

> Цета, твоя идея очень понравилась.  СПАСИБО! Скажи, а от граблей шарики не лопаются?


Нет, Любаш, шарики никогда не лопаются, они же не надуты так, чтобы взрываться от прикосновения, и потом, шарики ведь небольшие, а грабельки пластмассовые детские для песка., так что не страшно, не лопнут шарики.

----------


## Стэллочка

Приветик. В прошлом году проводила новогодний корпоратив в стиле "Чикаго!. Может кому пригодится!
(Фойе КДЦ «Кристалл»  оформлено в виде улицы г. Чикаго 30-х годов. Гостей встречают Дамы (администраторы) , доверенные люди Дона Корлеоне, осуществляют face control, повязывают им ленты красного и белого цвета, в дальнейшем это определит два клана игровой программы, пропускают гостей в зал строго по списку и паролю. Раздают гостям билеты, в виде крапленой карты. Звучит музыка, соответствующей  тематики. Свет в фойе приглушен, изредка доносятся выстрелы. Гости,  по мере прибытия проходят в дискотечный зал, где и состоится основное  действие)
Дискозал 
Атмосфера в дискозале выдержанна в соответствие со стилистикой всего торжества. По стенам развешаны постеры в рамках с сюжетами из мюзиклов "Чикаго", "Кошки", и фильмов "Кабаре", "В джазе только девушки" и др. А в лицах героев без труда можно узнать гостей и ведущих  вечера. На экране видеоряд города Чикаго, на сцене и  на ступенях расположены манекены, среди которых находятся артисты в стоп-кадре. Звучит музыка. Манекены «оживают». 
1.	Номер. «Разборки гангстеров» исп. Нияз Башаров и Руслан Ахтариев
2.	. Включается фрагмент из кинофильма «Крестный отец», где дон Корлеоне  произносит монолог (озвучка другая).
Под музыку «Come Out and Play» выходит ведущая  
Ведущая1. (размеренным тоном) Господа!  Дон  Корлеоне  поприветствовал  вас! То, что вы здесь, позволяет мне думать,  что последствия чикагских разборок не пугают вас…напрасно (дует в пистолет) Напрасно грустить сегодня. Ну и что, что кризис, здесь же столько красивых женщин.. А женщины, уж поверьте мне, помогут пережить любые проблемы. Впереди наступающий новый год, а всем известно, как встретишь его- так и проведешь. Предлагаю встретить его достойно и в достойной компании. Предлагаю за это поднять бокалы! Милости просим в наше предновогоднее Чикаго! 
 Номер. Трости.
Ведущая. Чикаго 30-х годов это времена мафиозных разборок, времена сухого закона и борьбы с ним, времена кабаре и казино. Романтика этого времени захватывает дух и завораживает воображение и  по сей день. Сегодня у нас почти так же как в том самом Чикаго-30 х.  Только разборки проходят не на улицах, а в кабинетах, и порой, господа, я не побоюсь этого слова, есть реальные жертвы. Да-да!  Поэтому давайте сегодня будем стрелять ..глазами, убивать ..красноречием , глушить ..шампанское, пленить… красотой,  и душить друг друга  только в объятиях. На правах ведущей сегодняшнего вечера разрешите поздравить Вас, с наступающим новым годом! 
(звучит  припев из песни в исп. гр. «Абба»)
Сегодня у нас собрались две семьи (достает красную ленту) клан красных. Я приветствую Вас, и клан (достает белую ленту) белых, мое почтение Вам! 
Ведущая. На протяжении вечера будут проходить новогодние разборки 2-х кланов, в результате которых определится клан сильнейших. Чтобы одержать победу вам нужно быть по-настоящему сплоченной командой.  Разборки – они конечно не терпят свидетелей, но только не в нашем случае. Оценивать поединки и выбирать победителей будут наши неподкупные Смотрящие и я- ведущая сегодняшнего вечера! А сейчас хочу представить вам наших смотрящих, тех кто будет следить за ходом разборок. Это клан Кристаллос и  Папа нашего заведения Дон Вергуоне .
Музыкальная отбивка. (Дон не выходит)
 Хм..Странные вещи происходят в нашем Чикаго! Только что был Дон и…. нет Дона! Наверно проводит разборки, будем надеяться, что все обойдется без жертв. Ну а мы, продолжаем. Господа! Как говорил один гениальный человек «Хорошие друзья, хорошие книги и спящая совесть – вот идеальная жизнь» Давайте поднимем бокалы за эти  три источника, три составные части счастливой  жизни. За счастливую жизнь!
3.	Владимир Тагай.

Ведущая. Пробки шампанского  выстрелили и повредили  дорогую обшивку нашего Чикагского ресторана, поэтому я предлагаю вам выявить главаря каждого  клана и быть готовым к любым испытаниям. 
 Через несколько минут будьте готовы представить нам ваших главарей. Ну а пока, господа, чувствуйте себя в своей тарелке полным хозяином и вкушайте заморские блюда  забудьте про то, что в 30-х годах в Чикаго был «Сухой закон»! 
Уважаемые представители двух кланов! Окажите нам услугу и представьте на всеобщее обозрение ваших главарей. Итак! Приглашаю  Дон клана красных Слюсаренко Сергея Александровича.  Вам слово!
(выход «дона» и поздравительная речь)
Статисты выносят шляпу «дону» и пистолет.


Ведущая. Клан белых –  Рымарев Петр Владимирович ! Вам слово!
(выход «дона» и поздравительная речь)
Статисты выносят шляпу «дону» и пистолет.
Тост. Аль Капоне говорил «Добрым словом и пистолетом можно добиться гораздо большего, чем одним только добрым словом». Предлагаю тост за реалистический  подход к жизни и образование в нашем Чикаго двух семей.
4.	Номер. «Джек» исп. Тужиловы. 

Уважаемые  Смотрящие, вы не против, если мы прямо сейчас начнем наши  Чикагские разборки? Итак, мы начинаем!
(ведущая стреляет из пистолета и уходит)
(на втором этаже дискотечного зала высвечиваются «пистолетом» два гангстера . Миниатюра «Денежные разборки». Гангстеры стреляют друг в друга, мешок падает на сцену)

5.	 «Мани-Мани» исп. Хореографический коллектив «Светлана»
Ведущая. Вот так поворот событий! Как говорил один мой знакомый сицилиец « Мешок с деньгами под ногами не валяется, а если вдруг упал –хватай и беги». Господа! Здесь находится капитал вернее причина разборок сегодняшнего вечера. Это (развязывает мешок) деньги, господа! И та семья, которая заработает наибольшую сумму –станет сильнейшей. Все очень просто, господа! Немного терпения, чуть-чуть везения и самое главное – стремление. Семья, набравшая за вечер наибольшее количество нала, считается самой авторитетной и ей переходят все дела в наступающем году. Так что, берегите деньги и головы! Для начала прошу выдать главарям семейств стартовый капитал! 
( девушки  выносят деньги на подносах и вручают донам)
Ведущая 2. Предлагаю за начало сделки поднять бокалы .
Тост.
Разборка №1 «Заработай миллион»
Ведущая1. Первая разборка называется «Заработай миллион». Есть множество вариантов моментально разбогатеть – выиграть в лоторею, ограбить банк , провернуть аферу или выиграть в казино. Предлагаю воспользоваться последним вариантом и сыграть в наше музыкальное казино.
(гангстеры  выносят  и устанавливают стол  и два стула перед сценой)
Ведущая2.  Сейчас вам нужно определить по одному представителю из каждой семьи для участия в нашем казино. Сразу предупреждаю, что представитель должен знать отечественную эстраду ведь наше казино музыкальное! Прошу пройти ко мне и занять места за игральным столом.
(выход участников)
Вам нужно угадать мелодии песен,  кто первый угадает, должен выстрелить, но перед началом нужно сделать ставку. К примеру «Я угадаю эту мелодию за 100 рублей», соперник может повышать ставку по своему усмотрению. Когда определиться окончательная ставка – включается мелодия, первый выстреливший – предлагает свой вариант ответа. Если угадывает- забирает все! Если наоборот –деньги забирает соперник. Приготовились? Делаем ставки, господа! 
(включаются мелодии песен)
А сейчас задание усложняется. Нужно отгадать не только песню, но и фильм в котором она звучала. Итак, делаем ставки, господа!  Слово клану красных.
Игра «Музыкальное казино)
(после разборки ведущая комментирует конкурс и называет победителя.) 
Тост. Давайте поднимем бокалы за то, чтобы стреляли сегодня только пробки от шампанского!
6.	Елена Писарькова.

Видео-блок «Семейные разборки»  (переозвучка фрагмента фильма «Крестный отец» ) 
7.	Канкан.
Ведущая.  Карты, деньги, два ствола..-вот символ Чикаго. Хорошо, что в нашем Чикаго вместо двух стволов есть два стола, две семьи, два клана. И всех объединяет одно –умение зарабатывать. Есть умные люди-это те, на которых работают глупые, а есть мудрые- на которых работают умные. Приятно осознавать, что сегодня здесь собрались только умные и мудрые. У всех один общий признак – они умеют работать головой! Предлагаю  вам пополнить кассу семьи и заработать в нашем «Интеллектуальном казино». За каждый правильный ответ- 100 долларов! Вопросы задаются по очереди.
Разборка № 2. Викторина  «Игорный дом»
1.	Как дословно с итальянского переводится слово «Казино»?
- крепость
-домик
-шалаш
2. В какой стране изобрели рулетку?
- США
-в Индии
-во Франции
3. как в первых казино назывался человек, который стоял за спиной игрока и подсказывал ему?
-шулер
-крупье
-джокер
4. мировым городом игровых автоматов и казино считается..
- Париж
-Макао
-Лас-Вегас
5. Все мы знаем выражение «Сорвать куш». Что такое куш?
-композиция из пальцев
-плод мифического дерева
- ставка в игре
6.  Самое большое в мире казино находится в..
-Австралии
-России
-Китае
( за каждый правильный ответ девушки вручают денежные купюры)
Ведущая подводит итог.
Танцевальная пауза 20 минут.
Выход ведущей. Господа! Я думаю, что вы не забыли где мы находимся? И по-какому поводу здесь собрались?  Совсем скоро Новый год вступит в свои законные права, а мы здесь с вами уже нарушаем правила. Ведь в Чикаго в 30-е годы был «сухой» закон , но вас, видимо это не смущает. И абсолютно правильно. Правила для того и созданы, чтобы их нарушать! Но мы забыли одно. Нам нужно «заказать»  деда мороза. Предлагаю провести эту процедуру быстро и безболезненно. Ваши доны, сейчас по моей команде делают три выстрела, а все остальные кричат «Дед мороз, выходи» и  у славного деда мороза после такого залпа не останется никакого выбора, кроме того, как появиться перед нами! Приготовились? ПЛИ!
(Доны стреляют, все зовут деда мороза)
8.	«Антре»
(появляется Дед Мороз (директор КДЦ) в красных шортах, красной футболке, в бороде и с барабаном, на барабане стоит фужер и бутерброд)

Дед Мороз. Сеньоры и сеньориты! Дамы и дамовладельцы!
Хэппи нью еа! Вернее С Новым годом !
Сортым форэвэ! Бессомэ мучо!
Ведущая. Ты кто такой?
Дед мороз. Я? (поет)
«Я бандито…Вергуоне –корлеоне
И т.д.
 (выпивает фужер шампанского)
Ведущая. Какой странный дед мороз… ты почему в таком наряде? Как ты прошел наш «Фейс-контроль»?
Дед Мороз. А мне по бороде…на ваш фейс  контроль. Что пошили, в том и вышел. Вот посоха нет – это жалко! 
Ведущая. Насчет посоха – разберемся. Хочу сообщить тебе дед мороз, что тебя «заказали», а здесь публика серьезная, так что…давай, подарками откупайся.
Дед Мороз. Заказали, говоришь? А мне по - барабану! С подарками проблемочка небольшая. Так просто отдать не смогу, так что придется стрелять…
Ведущая. Если мы тебя застрелим, как новый год встречать будем?
 Дед Мороз. А кто тут говорит, что в меня стрелять надо? Мишень уже заготовлена. Сейчас…Эх, жаль, посоха волшебного нет, придется обходиться подручными средствами. (стучит в барабан, звучит барабанная дробь, гангстеры  выносят ДАРТС)
По три…(ведущая трет спину деду Морозу) По три, говорю представителя мне от каждой семьи нужно для новогоднего Дартса. Кто смелый? (выходят участники) сейчас вам предстоит поразить цель и выбить себе новогодний сюрприз. У каждого по три (ведущая начинает тереть спины участникам)  Отставить! по три, говорю  попытки будет у каждого. 
(конкурс, девушки выносят призы)
Ведущая. А сейчас подсчитайте заработанные деньги в нашем Чикаго. Итак. Сумма у клана красных? (ответ), сумма у клана белых? (ответ)
В нашем Чикаго проигравших нет и вам достается…
Дед Мороз. Елка.
Ведущая.  Ого! Даже так? 
Дед Мороз. А что? Мне не жалко! У меня настоящая есть! А эта украсит новогодний стол! Вынести Елки! (девушки под музыку выносят бумажные  елки и вручают кланам семейств)
Ведущая. Ну что ж, господа. Вы достойно, по-чикагски прошли все испытания и вполне законно отстреляли себе новогодние призы. Слушай, дед Мороз, а где все-таки твоя напарница в короткой шубке?
Дед Мороз. Сам не пойму, куда она пропала…Были вместе на предыдущем  банкете, потом она говорит «Ну… и на посошок!». Стоп. Вот где мой посох! Ладно, я пока побежал, а вы, если она вдруг появится скажите что я ей все отморожу, если она мне посох не вернет!
(музыка, дед Мороз уходит)
Ведущая. Подожди…а где же  настоящий дед Мороз! Где  я найду твою Снегурочку? Вы на каком банкете были? (убегает в след за дедом Морозом)
9.	Номер «Кошки» хореографический коллектив «Светлана»
Танцевальный блок 20 минут






(звучит музыка выходит Снегурочка)
Снегурочка1.  Я Снегурка ничего!
У меня фигура –во!
Но для полного комплекта не хватает одного..
(выходит вторая)
Снегурочка 2. Я Снегурка ничего!
У меня фигура -во!
Но для полного комплекта не хватает одного!
(выходит третья)
Снегурочка3. Ну и ну! И я Снегурка.
Есть проблемочка с фигуркой.
Но зато ума палата (обращается к ним)
Что за сходнячок, девчата?
Снегурочка1. Так, отставить рифму. Че-то я не поняла, чего это нас так много здесь? У каждой своя точка должна быть. Вот ты, например, куда пойти должна ?
Снегурочка 2. Ну..я пришла, куда ты меня послала, захожу, говорю «Здравствуйте! Какие вы тут хорошенькие, утю-тю!» А они мне : «Не утю-тю, а УТТ!» 
Снегурочка 3. А  кто вообще придумал эту фразу «А давайте позовем дедушку Мороза?» . Три недели мороз стоит, елки от холода трескаются…
1 Снег. (сквозь зубы) Девочки  не портите праздник …тут песня по сценарию.
 (Все вытаскивают листочки , у 3 лист большой)
2 Снег. Мы куплет 2 раза не поем.
3 Снег. А-ааа… (отрывает пол листа)

            Песня «Три белых коня»
Опять в Сортыме холода настали.
И по дорогам не пройти,
Сугробы снега  и метель достали,
Сугробы снега и метель достали.
Тогда такси вези меня вези.
                         ПРИПЕВ:
            И уносит меня и уносит меня 
            В манящую белую даль,
            Таксиста броня, так сколько с меня?
            В ответ слышу вновь - пятьдесят.

Дуют ветры и кружат снежинки
Замерзли льдинки на реке
А мы встречаем вас на вечеринке
На новогодней нашей вечеринке
Мы три снегурки. (3-я Снегурочка кричит) Надо наполнять фужер.
                        ПРИПЕВ:
           Наполняем бокал, чтобы праздник настал
           Чтоб шампанское лилось рекой.
           Звон бокалов звучал, тост начальник сказал,
           Дед мороз пусть придет к вам …
3-я снегурка: …Сюндой…. Ча-ча-ча!!! 
(В недоумении 2 снегурочки смотрят на 3-ю)
3-я снегурка:  Дед мороз пусть поздравит песней….
           Ну не знаю я больше рифмы?
 Вместе: Замечательный вечер такой!!!!
Снегурка 2. Вечер и правда сегодня замечательный! Предновогодний.
Снегурочка 1. А можно я скажу тост?
Все. Не можно, а нужно!
Снегурочка 1. Тост!
Есть праздник особый и древний, где пир на широких столах, 
Где ели – лесные деревья – растут на паркетных полах. 
Прекрасны такие минуты, и празднична ночь, и долга,
И мир разноцветьем окутан... Желаем любви и добра!
Пусть сегодня бокалы звенят.
Пусть сегодня искрится вино,
Пусть ночной звездопад
к Вам заглянет в окно.
В эту чудную ночь без улыбки нельзя
Боль и горести - прочь! С Новым Годом, друзья!
Все. С Новым 2010 годом!
 (звучит песня гр. «Абба» )
10.	 Номер.  Тужилова «Новый год»
Видеоролик «Крестный отец, часть 3»
Выход ведущей. Безобразие! К нам прислали из Чикаго подставного деда Мороза. А где же настоящий? 
Снегурочка1. Да ладно тебе,  в Сортыме в 40 градусов все похожи на дедов морозов, стоит лишь только приглядеться.
Ведущая. Не может быть
 Все. Здесь может быть ВСЕ!
Ведущая. Что делать будем?
Снегурочка1.  Танцевать будем!
Танцевальный блок.

----------


## Стэллочка

Сценарий игровой программы (сокращенной, так как писала я ее на конкурс, а там регламент 15-20 минут), кстати заняла с ней первое место (хвалюсь))))
Песня ведущей «Ваше благородие» (фоном та же мелодия)
К вам сюда приехала
Пышною, здоровою
Но кто то обозвал меня
Толстою коровою
Лишний киллограмчик вовсе не беда
Если сердце доброе и поет душа
Все следят за талией, измеряют вес, но
В результате многие получают стресс
Важно быть веселой, а не злющей и худой
Ешьте на здоровье
Вам совет такой!
Добрый вечер! Давайте знакомиться. Меня зовут Наталья, пока 32,у меня все в полном порядке, дом-полная чаша и  живу полной жизнью! Когда я появляюсь в незнакомой компании, женщины сразу начитают интересоваться телефонным номером моего портного, а мужчины- моим телефонным номером. У нас, полных людей, много общего с худыми. Нам так же интересно, что модно носить в новом сезоне, а как в это можно втиснуть свое роскошное тело. Нас еще называют большими людьми и это правильно.     Все вы знаете, что объем и вес –дело легко наживное. Говорят, что желудок голодного крокодила может переварить стеклянную бутылку, а желудок голодного студента-самого крокодила. Но чтобы не доводить себя до такого состояния я путешествую не одна, а моим самым большим и хорошим другом. Угадайте, кто это? Кто всегда сытый и довольный? Кто может даже из топора сварить вкусную кашу? У кого лучшая подружка-поварешка? Правильно-это повар, и я приглашаю моего личного повара! 
(выход повара)
Приятно сегодня видеть в этом зале хороших людей и очень хороших. Можно с этого момента я буду называться вашим большим другом? А мне требуется компания и я приглашаю самых худых и голодных. Сейчас мой повар раздаст конфеты тем, у кого самые голодные глаза и у кого конфета окажется с сюрпризом, тех я приглашаю в свою компанию. 
(повар раздает конфеты, выходят две участницы, знакомство)

Есть два претендента на роль больших людей. Великая русская актриса Фаина Раневская когда у нее лопнула юбка на самом видном месте, произнесла: - Даже юбка не выдержала натиска красоты. Потом добавила: - Не бывает полных женщин - бывает только тесная одежда! Я специально вам подобрала в магазине Великан просторную одежду, для того чтобы вы могли себя в полной мере ощутить в новом теле. Прошу примерить костюмчики. (участницы одеваются). Получилась настоящая поварская команда. Для того чтобы стать толстушкой много труда не надо. Лишние килограммы появляются очень быстро, особенно когда есть много вкуснятины, которую хочется есть. Прошу вынести вкуснятину!
 (вынос коробки)
За определенное время при помощи этой вкуснятины вы должны превратиться в больших людей в буквальном смысле этого слова. Вы можете наращивать мышечную массу в любом месте, главное не переборщить. Приступаем!
(участницы набивают шарами костюмы)
Добро пожаловать в общество толстяков! Известно, что полные люди очень подвижны и энергичны, я уже не говорю о свойственной им пластике. Сейчас вам нужно это доказать и станцевать самый зажигательный танец Рок-н-ролл. Главное не потерять во время танцы калории и не похудеть.
(рок-н-ролл)
В народе говорят «Завтрак съешь сам, обедом поделись с другом, а ужин отдай врагу» но это про тех, кто сидит на диете, но мы-то с вами нет! Полные люди -очень щедрые и нежадные, поэтому вам сейчас предстоит поделиться самым дорогим и вкусным и угостить сидящих в зале голодных людей высококалорийной пищей. Да не только угостить, а сделать это еще и быстро. Но сильно энергию не расходуйте, а то не дай бог похудеете!
(угощение зрителей)
Прошу подняться тех, кто получил угощение из рук первой участницы? Второй? Это еще раз доказало, что полные люди-самые щедрые. Поэтому проигравших сегодня нет!
Набрать лишний вес очень легко-намного сложнее его сбросить. Здесь на помощь приходит гимнастика. А вообще худеть коллективно намного легче и веселее. Сейчас нашим толстушкам предстоит похудеть по специальной программе «Телотряска». При помощи телодвижений вы должны вернуть себе первоначальный вес. Набранные килограммы должны буквально лопнуть на наших глазах. Кто быстрее похудеет, тот и «будь здоров!». А чтобы поддержать наших участниц я предлагаю всем залом выполнить несложные гимнастические упражнения. Повторяйте движения за мной.
(гимнастика с залом)
Я поздравляю вас с отличным результатом, а вы не переживайте, чтобы подсластить горечь поражения я вам дарю сладкий десерт, чтобы вы еще долго оставались членом моего клуба, хотя с завтрашнего дня я твердо решила сесть на диету и заняться спортом! Будьте здоровы и запомните, не важно-худой вы или полный, лишь бы вам было комфортно! До свидания!

----------


## Istan

Скоро выпускные вечера. Вот мой пршлогодний сценарий торжественной части с вручением аттестатов.

 Добрый вечер уважаемы педагоги, уважаемые родители, гости!
Пусть он будет поистине добрым, веселым светлым и радостным, потому что сегодня совершилось великое событие - ваши ученики, ваши дети - стали самостоятельными, взрослыми людьми, полноправными членами общества. Целых 11 лет вы неустанно вместе с ними шли к этому событию. И вот этот день настал!  На школьном небосклоне зажглось ещё одно созвездие выпускников. 11лет они вспыхивали яркими искорками на уроках. Блистали на олимпиадах. Сверкали на школьных вечерах. Теперь они будут блистать в большой жизни! У каждой звёздочки своё имя. Каждая звёздочка уникальна и неповторима.
Поддержите же их и сейчас своими аплодисментами! Встречайте своих самых красивых, самых умных, самых талантливых, самых дорогих своих детей!
      \Звучит торжественная музыка. Выпускники  по одному входят в зал, ведущий читает о каждом стихи)
С широкими плечами, красивыми глазами
В науках всяческих силён
Всегда спокоен и приветлив он
Встречайте выпускника – 2011--------------!
У ней прекрасный аттестат
Пятерки с четвёрками там стоят.
Рисует, танцует, книги читает,
Всё на свете успевает.   
Давайте поприветствуем  выпускницу - 2011 ------------------------------! 
Красива, умна, обаятельна..
Всегда  на уроках старательна..
И в общем скажем решительно 
Натура весьма положительная!
Аплодисменты  выпускнице – 2011 -----------------------------------!
Он старателен, улыбчив,
Да к тому ж еще умен.
От себя хочу добавить -
В «Контрл-страйке» он силен.   
Встречайте выпускника - 2011 ____________________
Очень добрая она,
Если нужно - выручит.
В медучилище пойдет
И больных всех вылечит.  
Давайте поприветствуем выпускницу – 2011 ________________!
Она терпелива и в речах мягка,
Отзывчива также, конечно скромна
В душе  романтик и мечтатель
И младшего брата воспитатель!
Аплодисменты  выпускнице – 2011 ___________________!

Хромосомы, клетки, кости, 
Может враз пересчитать,
С биологией он дружит
В футбол любит поиграть.    
Встречайте выпускника - 2011 _________________!

Душою класса стать очень не просто,
Нужно для всех интересным быть,
Вряд ли помогут тут тебе звезды,
Важно людей знать и любить.
Встречайте выпускника – 2011 ______________________!

Всегда красив и аккуратен,
Пример душевного спокойствия,
И  от спорта наш приятель
Получает удовольствие.            
Давайте поприветствуем выпускника 2011_________________!

Он спортом занимается
Футболом увлекается
Уверен, бодр, здоров всегда,
Не унывает никогда.
Встречайте "Выпускника – 2011»  ____________________!

Агитатор, заводила,
Энергична и умна.
В спорте, в танцах, в КВН
Везде первая она.         
Аплодисменты выпускнице 2011_________________!
А сейчас я вам представлю человека , без которого нельзя представить 11 класс – это их классный руководитель _____________________________--!
Какие яркие моменты для вас выпускники звучат аплодисменты!
 (Звучит Гимн России и Ростовской области)
Торжественный акт вручения аттестатов о среднем полном общем образовании объявляется открытым.
Вот  и подошли мы к самому  долгожданному и торжественному моменту нашего вечера - к вручению аттестатов о среднем образовании.
-Настал торжественный момент!
Для вас важнейший документ,-
Итог - оценок полный ряд
-Ваш долгожданный аттестат!
 По традиции аттестаты вручает директор школы Молчанов С.Г.
(Идёт вручение аттестатов. Во время выхода каждого выпускника играет туш)
(-Речь директора школы)
Выпускники дарят директору открытку и зачитывают слова )

-Итак, уже вручены аттестаты.
Поставлена точка в школьной тетрадке.
Вы стали не просто девочки – мальчики…
Уходят из детства ваши трамвайчики…
-Ночь выпускная с ним просто прощается…
Взрослая жизнь… Только всё начинается!

Лучше классного руководителя ребят не знает никто, и поэтому слово классному руководителю 11кл. (выступл. кл.рук.)
Дорогие выпускники! Школьные годы подарили вам много нового, интересного – радость постижение разных наук, верных друзей, первую любовь и первое разочарование. И вот всё закончилось. Никогда больше не будет уроков, переменок, И звонков тоже не будет. Странное это слово никогда. Ведь детства тоже не будет. Оно незаметно ушло с первыми буквами, школьными учителями, пронзительным школьным звонком.
1.Как дождик и снег ,по законам природы
 2.Стремглав пронеслись наши школьные годы,
 3.И вот выпускной, мы в костюмчиках бальных
4.И вечер у нас наступает прощальный.
5.Мы этот вечер ждали 11 лет !
6.И одержали множество побед,
7.Решили сотни ,тысячи примеров,
8.И может тонну исписали мела!
9.Летели в школе годы чередой.
 10.Сегодня долгожданный выпускной!
11.Но почему - то грустно всем на сердце-
В глазах вопрос "Куда уходит  детство?"
(Звучит песня "Куда уходит Детство". Выпускники проходят на свои места.)

Вед Уходит детство, что тут удивляться?
Оно от всех уходит как-то раз.
И хочется и плакать, и смеяться,
И хочется ни с кем не расставаться... Постой, не уходи, 11 класс...

Выпускн. Мы, уходя - не уходим. 
Мы оставляем здесь частичку себя, своего сердца.
Мы уносим с собой воспоминания о самых прекрасных, 
счастливых и беспечных годах нашей жизни. 
Спасибо Вам! 
Выпуск. Родную  школу   мы  сегодня покидаем
Впереди немало дорог
Сердца   мы  вам   оставляем ,
И в памяти мы школу сбережём.
:
3.  Древняя пословица гласит: «Учителя открывают перед нами дверь, но мы должны войти в неё сами». Спасибо Вам за распахнутую дверь в будущее.
 4. Дорогие учителя! Вы строгие и ласковые, мудрые и чуткие, вели нас сквозь годы детства и отрочества, 
5..Вкладывали в каждого из нас знания, мы всегда чувствовали вашу поддержку и участие. . Спасибо за то, что всегда с улыбкой  ждали нас в  классе, как солнышко своими лучами вы согревали нас своей добротой.
6. Большое вам спасибо от всех выпускников. 
7.Примите от нас вместе со словами благодарности эти цветы.
 Петрова. Сегодня на нашем празднике не смогла присутствовать наша первая учительница. Мы ей на память оставляем такое  импровизированное солнышко.
Дарят всем учителям цветы.
Вед. Ну а сейчас речь пойдет о людях, которые сегодня получили второе среднее образование, не смотря на то, что многие из них уже имеют образование высшее.
Эти люди 11 лет назад заново учились писать палочки и черточки, потом они заново зубрили таблицу умножения, переходили из класса в класс вместе со своими детьми. Конечно, речь идет о родителях.
Сколько всего выпало на их долю за эти 11 лет! И хотя им до сих пор не позавидуешь – ведь им еще предстоит осилить вашу студенческую жизнь, тем не менее, у них тоже сегодня праздник. У них тоже сегодня выпускной бал.
(Классный руководитель вручает родителям дипломы за хорошее воспитание детей)
Доброты родительской прекрасной
Ничего святее в мире нет.
Чтоб сложилось всё у выпускников прекрасно
 —Дайте им родительский совет.
Слово предоставляется родит..             

Сегодня  школа провожает своих питомцев, которых она растила ,учила ,воспитывала целых 11 лет. А казалось, совсем недавно  они  пришли в школу с огромными  букетами и в белых бантах. И вот сегодня они – выпускники  и отправляются со школьного «корабля» в большую жизнь. Давайте вместе вспомним какими они были , с чего всё начиналось.    

(Показ презентации 
Выходят малыши
Вместе 
Не простые мы девчонки,
Мы выпускников -  младшие сестренки.
Арзу
Вы уже большими стали,
А когда-то много раз
Стать большими лишь мечтали,
Как мечтаем мы сейчас.
Диана
А ты кем хочешь быть когда вырастешь?
Арзу
Чтобы время не терять, стать богатой быстро,
После школы поступать надо на юриста!
Судятся кому не лень, говорит мой папа,
Адвокатам каждый день "УЕ" дают на лапу.
Диана
А я доктором хочу
Делать всем уколы
Горло палочкой смотреть,
Ноги руки бинтовать
И рецепты штамповать.
Аня
А я хочу быть как тётя продавщицей
В гирьки можно поиграть
Сладким поживиться.

Арзу
Вы - идите вперёд,
Мы - ваша смена.
Мы вас никогда не подведём,
Диана
Отлично будем мы учиться,
По настоящему дружить,
Во всём быть первыми стремиться
Вместе: И честью школы дорожить.
Ведущий: Дорогие выпускники сегодня ваша смена вам вручает на память о школьных беззаботных годах вот такие сувениры. В этих капсулах находится школьный воздух. Рекомендуем вскрывать по необходимости, вдыхать по капельке.

Яковлева Сегодня мы прощаемся со школой. В ней остаетесь вы, его настоящее и будущее, Поэтому все школьные традиции мы передаем вам. Пусть всегда живут в нашей школе 
– счастье познания, 
– радость общения, 
– атмосфера любви и творчества,
– единство ученика и учителя.. Спасибо! 
Вед.Для вас выпускники, ___________Дарья и Петренко Яна   подготовили музыкальный подарок.


Ведущий. Вы конечно знаете, что сегодня выпускные вечера отмечаются по всей стране. Но именно к нашим выпускникам прибыл светлейший из милейших, красивейший из обаятельных, мудрейший из премудрых,
внучатый племянник Архимеда,
шурин золовки Пьера и Марии Кюри,
троюродный правнук Эйнштейна,
двоюродный деверь Пушкина,
всем наукам шах и ученикам падишах
Алгебраин ибн Физикхан Руссамбей! Встречайте! -
Муз.СИРТАКИ
Алгебраин – Суперуважатус господатус!
Переводчик – Уважаемые господа!

Алгебраин – Ехал грекус через рекус…
Переводчик – Я проделал большой путь…

Алгебраин – Специалис супер приветус….
Переводчик – Чтоб приветствовать вас….

Алгебраин – По случас вашес банкетус.
Переводчик – По случаю вашего торжества.

Алгебраин – Грекус радус…
Переводчик – Я очень рад…

Алгебраин – Поздраветус…
Переводчик – Поздравить вас…

Алгебраин – Кончинус мученитус!!!
Переводчик – С окончанием школы.

Алгебраин – Грекус пожелатус…
Переводчик – Я хочу пожелать…

Алгебраин – Мускулюс, терапевтус, валерьянус!!!
Переводчик – Крепкого здоровья.

Алгебраин – Гвоздикус, ромашкус, укропус!!!
Переводчик – Процветания.

Алгебраин – Амурас целоватус и амурас обниматус!!!
Переводчик – Успехов в любви.
Алгебраин – Желаус мечтаус исполняус!!!
Переводчик – Исполнения желаний.

Алгебраин – Грекус клятвус приниматус!
Переводчик – Готов принять клятву выпускника.
Дорогие выпускники прошу вас подняться и выйти к знаменитому гостю!
КЛЯТВА.
• Хоть мы сегодня расстаёмся , но дружбу всё ж хранить..........................КЛЯНЁМСЯ!
• И помнить школьные года, клянёмся помнить мы….ВСЕГДА!
• Людей, кто смог нам знанья дать клянёмся мы….НЕ ЗАБЫВАТЬ!

Алгебраин – Извинитус! Закруглитус отвалитус!
Переводчик – Я должен попрощаться с вами, меня ждут великие дела.

Алгебраин – Амурос Алгебрас, Амурос Физикас, амурос Руссиш.
Переводчик – Любящий вас Алгебраин ибн Физикхан Руссамбей.


1Летели в школе годы чередой.
Сегодня долгожданный выпускной!
2.Что же за всем этим будет?
3.Прощания час.
Час расставанья со школой,
С родными, с друзьями.
4.Мы повзрослели,
И детство прощается с нами.
5.Время счастливое
Вспомним ещё мы не раз
6.Что же из этого следует?
7.Следует жить.
Верить в удачу,
Успеха во всём добиваться.
8.Вы полагаете,
Нужно стараться?
9.Я полагаю, что нужно
И надо спешить,
10. Всё быстротечно.
Сейчас жизни только начало
11. Позволь те же в честь выпускного
Прощального бала
Руку на танец,
Сударыня, вам предложить.
(Пары становятся на вальс)
Этот школьный вальс 
Будет помниться целую вечность
Этот школьный вальс унесёт вас с собой в бесконечность
Пусть промчатся года
И другими вы будете
Но прощальный ваш вальс никогда, никогда не забудете.
(Вальс «Звени звонок»)
(Все выпускники выходят)
 (Зажигают сухое горючее в металлической чаше на подставке)
Дорогие выпускники! Эта чаша с пламенем символизирует те знания, которые вам дали ваши учителя, уважаемый Владимир Анатольевич и Ольга Владимировна   зажгите от этого огня свои свечи, и передайте этот огонь знаний, школьной дружбы выпускникам…………
 Дорогие выпускники пусть в вас никогда не угасает, а только разгорается огонь знаний и школьной дружбы. И мы желаем вам, чтобы этот огонь согревал и освещал ваш путь, помогал движению вверх, и пусть в этом пламени сгорит всё плохое в вашей жизни. Возьмитесь за руки, потому что так легче. Запомните тепло рук ваших учителей,  одноклассников, которые не раз выручали вас в трудную минуту, от которых вы не раз получали щелчки, которые дёргали вас за косички. Ведь уже завтра рядом с вами будут другие люди. Пусть это будут хорошие люди. 
 (Выпускники поют песню на мотив «Зажигай»
Загорелся, заискрился
Небосвод голубой.
Все слова, что нам сказали,
Мы с собою унесём:
«Отвечай, берясь за дело,
Иль с дороги уйди!
Будь весёлым, умным, смелым,
Не сбивайся с пути.
Жизнь – это не шутка, это не игра,
И наступит время – уходить пора.
Зажигай, чтоб горело ясно,
Зажигай, чтобы не погасло.
Пусть горят ярко в небе синем,
В городах и по всей России.
Эти годы, как удача,
В нашем сердце всегда
И не может быть иначе
Ни за что и никогда!
Понесём по белу свету
Наши знанья за собой.
Всё, что было не допето,
Мы ещё допоём.
Жизнь – это не шутка, это не игра
Наступило время – нам уже пора. 
Зажигай, чтоб горело ясно,
Зажигай, чтобы не погасло.
Пусть горят ярко в небе синем,
В городах и по всей России.

Счастья вам, удачи!

----------


## Стэллочка

тема выпускных сейчас особенно популярна, хочу предложить сценарий "Кораблик детства", писала в прошлом году, в чистом виде компиляция)))) но было интересно, если что-то будет непонятно, пишите-отвечу и поясню)))

Сценарий выпускного вечера 
«Кораблик детства уплывает …» 

Актовый зал украшается в морском стиле, на экране – проекция  голубых волн, на которых написаны пожелания выпускникам.
Голос на фоне музыки и шума моря.
Одиннадцать лет назад от причала детства вышла в  открытое море парусная флотилия. Попутный ветер весело раздувал ее розовые паруса. На голубом море не было ни облачка. Долго мотало белоснежную яхту по океану Жизни, и наконец в дали показалась бухта Выпускников и замаячил залив Мечты. В этот час дружная команда юношей и девушек чувствует себя уверенно. Знает, чего хочет, упорно идет к намеченной цели….

Плещет о берег волна
И небо сливается с морем.
Жизнь моя смыслом полна
Я –выпускник! Я доволен!

По трассе судьбы бесконечной.
Море  жизни меня зовет.
 Я сегодня уйду навечно
В свой первый взрослый поход.

 Море эмоций меня захлестнет
И я вместе с ним плачу 
Но трубит уж небесный горн
Мне предвещая удачу.

(фанфары)
Выход ведущей. Добрый вечер дорогие друзья!  Учителя, родители, гости. Добрый вечер всем, кто пришел сегодня на нашу палубу корабля, для того чтобы проводить выпускников в далекое плавание под названием «Взрослая жизнь». И пусть сегодня в их честь звучат море аплодисментов, шквал оваций , а их закружит вихрь школьного вальса. Выпускники! Милости просим! Встречайте! Пассажиры каюты А класса! (выходят, бумфетти) 
Предоставляем вам первым почетное право открыть выпускной бал школьным вальсом.
Вальс А класса

На палубу нашего корабля приглашаются Пассажиры каюты В класса! (выходят, бумфетти). 
 Вальс В класса



Ведущая: Дорогие выпускники!

Все в вашу честь:

И ум, и нежность,

Раскаты грома в синеве,

Зов кораблей, цветенье, свежесть

И мир на маленькой земле!

Все стало так, как вы хотели,

И вот настал желанный час:

Наряды выпускные вы надели,

Цветы и музыка для вас.

Начинается праздник 
Вы - в начале большого пути. 
И  я приглашаю  сейчас 
Всех к праздничным столам  пройти.

Музыка, выпускники усаживаются за столы.

Ведущая.  Дорогие выпускники! Я рада вас приветствовать на палубе  нашего корабля. Продолжительность круиза составила 10 школьных лет. Температура за бортом 15-17 градусов выше нуля, на корабле  27-30 
Просим  вас ослабить ремни и пояса и сесть поудобнее.
Во время плавания запрещается: скучать; покидать палубу до ее причаливания к берегу; произносить запрещенные выпускникам школы слова: "не умею", "не хочу", "не знаю"; отказываться от возможности кружиться, вертеться, качаться в вихре танца; говорить окружающим что-либо, кроме приятностей, комплиментов и похвал.
Во время плавания разрешается: проводить дегустацию всех блюд и коктейлей ; поздравлять друг друга с успешным окончанием школы; принимать активное участие в морских  тренингах, задействуя при этом все мышцы лица и тела; распространять вирус хорошего настроения на окружающих; петь песни, читать стихи, импровизировать; признаваться в любви школе, педагогам, родителям и друг другу.
Уважаемые пассажиры! Наш лайнер держит курс на остров"Ностальжи". Просьба настроиться на волну воспоминаний. 
(музыка Ностальжи) 
Время... Оно неумолимо идет вперед, отстукивая секунды, минуты, часы, недели. Вот и настал ваш выпускной вечер. Завтра из бухты выпускников вы отправитесь в дальнее плавание по океану жизни. А сегодня мы хотим, чтобы вы вспомнили счастливые мгновения школьного детства.
(слайды выпускников в детские годы)
Что такое для вас выпускной?
Это вечер прощания с детством.
Это праздник с открытой душой
И немного израненным сердцем.
Это тяга вернуться назад,
Где вчера еще только вы были.
Этот бал закружит до утра,
Чтобы вы его не забыли.

    Сейчас вы еще полноправные жители чудесного городка под названьем Детство. Но пройдет лишь несколько мгновений, и вы отправитесь в дальние страны по дороге совсем неигрушечной жизни - во взрослую жизнь, полную тревог и открытий
    Мы все знаем какие трудности им предстоит преодолеть, какие подводные камни встречаются на жизненном пути, но мы надеемся,  что вы в будущем станете настоящими капитанами своей судьбы.  Сегодня все хотят вам пожелать, чтобы вашему  кораблю  всегда сопутствовал попутный ветер, чтобы вы крепко стояли под парусами и никогда не сели на мель! Так что –полный вперед, дорогие выпускники! (шум моря)
1.    «Я пью до дна» исп. Мария Кириллова 

Ведущая.  Кажется, это было очень давно, когда робко и неуверенно вы входили в 1 класс. Тогда все было впервые - первый учитель, первый звонок, первое прочитанное слово, первые, радости и огорчения. 
    Отзвенел последний школьный звонок, сданы  все экзамены Вот и настал Ваш последний школьный вечер. Пусть он будет вечером благодарности и светлой грусти, веером желанного, долгожданного, безоговорочного единения учеников, учителей и родителей. 11 лет плавания превратили вас в настоящих моряков.  Но в начале путешествия вы были неопытными и растерянными , как юнги-первоклассники. Шли годы, вы обрели верный курс, научились простейшим навыкам, постигли азы разных наук. Вашими штурманами в путешествии по школьным волнам были учителя-наставники. А на капитанском мостике –всегда опытный, видавший школьные шторма и бури капитан. Для поздравления на капитанский мостик приглашается директор школы  Елена Николаевна Урманшина.
Слово для поздравления и напутственного слова предоставляется директору Елене Николаевне Урманшиной. 
Плывет корабль по волнам знаний, 
И вы стоите у руля. 
Ведете четко и умело 
Вы всю команду корабля. 
Конечно, иногда штормило, 
Но убедить вы всех могли, 
Что шторм всего лишь дуновенье, 
Что лишь две мили до земли. 
(поздравление)
Ведущая. После таких напутственных слов, вам не страшны не бури, ни ураганы! А впереди –заветная мечта! Самый долгожданный документ –аттестат об окончании средней школы. Настоящий путеводитель , открывающий двери  Вузов. 
2.    «Эй, моряк» исп. выпускники
Ведущая. За каждым аттестатом стоит огромная работа учителей, которые вкладывали знания в эти светлые головы, сеяли зерна разумного в эти добрые сердца. 
        Учителя! Как огонек в пути! 
Какое ж нужно пламенное сердце, 
Чтоб людям свет нести, 
Чтоб след его вовек не мог стереться! 

       Учителя! Безбрежна ваша доброта… 
Духовности полны все мысли и деянья. 
Мы перед вами преклоняемся всегда, 
И обещаем не свернуть с пути познанья! 

      Пусть вновь наполнит эхо голосов 
Аудитории, где радость знаний. 
Вы дарите познанье мировых основ 
Высокое несете созиданье. 
       Спасибо вам за благородный труд, 
Учителя, искатели, в душе поэты! 
Ни годы, ни преграды не сотрут 
Наставников слова и мудрые советы. 
       Пусть уважение, гордость и почет 
Ваш путь нелегкий окрыляют, 
И пусть годам потерян будет счет, 
Россия, Родина своих героев знает!

Ведущая. Разрешите от имени выпускников сказать огромное спасибо всем учителям Нижнесортымской средней школы!
(фанфары)

С каждым годом все сильнее и отважнее становились юные мореплаватели.
Все больше  открывали островов, все дальше проникали в глубь морской пучины, постигали тайны, становились первооткрывателями. А надежными маяками в этой школьной морской стихии, помогающие не сбиться с пути и обойти мели и опасные рифы, в течении семи лет были классные руководители.

Почетное право пройти на палубу корабля предоставляется классным руководителям  Галине Павловне Стрельниковой и Маргарите Владимировне Легович .
(фанфары, поздравление, вручение альбомов)
 Ведущая. Дорогие учителя !
 Пусть будет так, чтоб в жизни Вашей светлой, доброй
Всегда Вас окружали дети, как цветы,
Чтоб школа всем была надежной пристанью -
Счастливой, светлой, полной доброты!
А вам, выпускники желаю! Пусть школьное море жизни для вас останется в памяти как самое светлое время! Пусть оно никогда не кончается! 

3.    «Синее море» исп. Альфия Гареева 

Ведущая. (музыка фоном)
Дорогие выпускники! Посмотрите друг на друга! И запомните этот момент! Сегодня вы в последний раз сидите  так близко друг к другу и в таком составе. На протяжении всей жизни у каждого из вас будут появляться подруги и друзья,  новые знакомые. Но нет ничего дороже, чем свой родной класс и школьные товарищи.  Школьные годы самые прекрасные  и самые быстротечные.  Кажется совсем недавно вы шли  с букетами цветов в первый класс, а сегодня цветы дарят уже вам!. Вы- выпускники! Завтра для вас откроются новые пути и новые возможности, но сегодня… ваш корабль еще стоит в пристани Детство. Давайте же узнаем сейчас и чем вы мечтаете перед отплытием во Взрослую жизнь.
Конкурс «Музыкальные гадания»
    (капитанская фуражка) 






 (музыка фоном) 
Вчера и сегодня, и завтра и после
 Покуда живется
До синего неба, до самого солнца
До цели заветной,
Всегда неизменно, куда- неизвестно
Плывите, покуда плывется.

А мы вам желаем счастливой дороги,
Попутного ветра!
И пусть вас почаще обходят ненастья!
И бури жалеют,
И пусть ваши крылья все чаще взлетают, все ярче белеют!

Ведущая. Сквозь школьные ветры и штормы мчался ваш парусник от острова Детства к заветному заливу Мечты. Но не всегда спокойным и радужным было путешествие. Тяжелой и изнурительной бывает морская качка и поэтому время от времени наши путешественники делали короткие и длинные стоянки на берегу. И самым надежным и уютным причалом был и остается для них родительский дом. Это они, родители, терпеливо ожидали возвращения на берег своих юнг, коков и боцманов, помогали привести в порядок тельняшки и бушлаты. Мамы с завидным упорством откармливали своих чад, а отцы с интересом ежедневно заглядывали в судовой журнал, дабы проверить их успехи в навигационном школьном деле. 
       А если по-простому, то какое это счастье для мам и пап видеть выросшее дитя. Осознавать, что еще вчерашний кроха- уже взрослый человек. Волнение и гордость, бесконечная любовь и печаль бушуют в сердцах мам и пап выпускников в эти минуты!
От имени родителей свои пожелания и напутственные слова скажет Мама
 Людмила  Ивановна Кузьменко. 
4.    Песня Визбор «Солнышко лесное»

С верхней палубы корабля вам волны любви принесли послания и пожелания от родителей.
(бутылки с пожеланиями для выпускников спускается сверху)
(Под музыку выпускники передают их по кругу и зачитывают)
Конкурс «Перевертыши» (призы)

5.    «Морской танец» исп. выпускники


Танцевальная пауза (30 минут)



                                                       Пожелания-загадки
Хорошо, если есть его много.
Но за деньги его не купить.
Не страшна с ним любая дорога,
С ним приятно и весело жить.
Чтоб его сохранить – закаляйся!
Мы желаем сегодня с любовью: 
Лет до ста ты дожить постарайся,
Пусть тебя не подводит… (Здоровье) .

Их у кого-то вечно не хватает,
А у кого-то куры не клюют.
Они порой от многого спасают,
Порой спать спокойно не дают.
Хотим, чтоб мог каждым летом
Поехать на лазурный берег,
Жить припеваючи при этом.
Пускай всегда хватает… (Денег).

Она исходит от души богатой,
Она и в песне тихой и крылатой.
И «гением» назвал ее поэт,
Ведь ничего прекрасней в мире нет.
О чем же речь? Узнал ли ты?
Тебе желаем чистой … (Красоты).

Они нам пропасть не дадут,
Проявят и чуткость, и нежность,
В разведку с тобою пойдут.
И каждый давно понимает,
Что с ними всегда веселей.
Пусть в жизни тебя окружает
Побольше надежных … (Друзей). 

Он разбивает все преграды,
Он может голову вскружить.
Но за него дают награды,
Коль удается заслужить.
Пусть коллективная работа
Признанье принесет для всех.
И снова, начиная что-то,
Пусть посетит тебя … (Успех).



У женщин – одно, у мужчины – другое.
Но пусть после бед и ненастья
Тебе повстречается в жизни большое,
Ни с чем не сравнимое … (Счастье).
В ее кругу бывает всякий рад.
Хотя минуты трудные бывают,
Но все ж покуда вертится Земля,
Пускай любовь у вас не исчезает
И будет крепкой, дружною … (Семья).

Блок «Гадания Цыганки»

Ведущая. И вот наш парусник достиг бухты Выпускников. Вдали розовой полоской виднелся залив Мечты. Что ждет их там? Неизвестно…Известно только одно, что они сами вершители своей судьбы, капитаны кораблей жизни. А как корабль назовешь, так он и поплывет…Но каждый из выпускников мечтает и готов открыть свою Америку, найти необитаемый остров и сделать его уголком цивилизации и уюта. Все в ваших руках. Вы видите, что у меня есть маленькие кораблики, первый ваш путеводитель к новой жизни. На кораблях написаны ваши фамилии. Предлагаю вам каждому  отыскать свой.

Звучит песня «Алые Паруса»(приглашаются выпускники)
В течении вечера вы должны написать на своем корабле планы на будущее и на зоре пустить их по реке. И через пять лет, на встрече выпускников проверить, правильный ли курс вы задали своим кораблям.

6.    Номер. Песня Родителей. 
Конкурс «Цифра 3»
Конкурс Кукушка.
7.    Номер. Песня мушкетеров.

1.    «Джайв» исп. Выпускники
Танцевальный перерыв. 
-танцы народов мира
- сердце красавицы
-угадай мелодию (песня, кинофильм)








Финал.
Дорогие выпускники! Пусть ветер удачи дует вам во все паруса, а бесконечное море Жизни дарит вам только штиль. Пусть ваш корабль всегда плывет мимо островов Печали и Поражений, а делает остановки только в бухте Радости и счастья. Мы желаем вам 7 футов под килем! И пусть все задуманное осуществиться!

Ведущая.  
Вот позади года вашей учебы...
И первый взлет, и первое паденье... 
И в этот вечер нам хотелось, чтобы 
Запомнили вы каждое мгновенье... 
Пока вы вместе, классом, еще рядом... 
А впереди - далекий, трудный путь. 
Но есть возможность добрым нежным взглядом 
Прощенья попросить - за что-нибудь!


Пусть в этот вечер с вами вновь
Проносятся мгновенья первой встречи.
И первый друг, и первая любовь –
Все вспомнится в прощальный этот вечер. 
Мы вам желаем силы, вдохновенья, 
Поменьше неудач и слез. 
И в наш нелегкий век - еще терпенья! 
И исполнения мечтаний всех и грез! 
Чтоб по душе нашли себе вы дело! 
Чтоб повстречали настоящую любовь! 
Вперед, выпускники, шагайте смело, 
Вам счастья и удач желаем вновь!


Ведущая. Я предлагаю вам, дорогие выпускники, написать  письмо, которое вы вскроете и прочитаете на встрече выпускников через пять лет.
(Выпускникам раздаются ручки и листы, они пишут письма в будущее, кладут их в большой конверт, конверт запечатывают и передают классным руководителям на хранение.)

Ведущая. Вернемся к главной теме сегодняшнего вечера - отправлению кораблика детства в далекое плавание.

 От этих минут никуда нам не деться. 
И каждый из нас с этим чувством знаком. 
И значит, не только лишь школьное детство 
Уходит от нас с этим школьным звонком.

Как елочный праздник, кончаются сказки. 
Как лента в кино, обрывается нить. 
Уже не надеясь на чьи-то подсказки, 
Вы сами решать все задачи должны.

Да, повесть о детстве подходит к развязке, 
Дописаны главы, досмотрены сны, 
Уже не надеясь на чьи-то подсказки, 
Вы сами решать все задачи должны.

 Не каждая тропка окажется гладкой. 
Не все испытания будут легки. 
И жизнь перед вами лежит, как тетрадка, 
В которой пока еще нет ни строки.

В счастливое плавание, дорогие выпускники!

А школьный вальс ведет свое круженье.
Кружись, земля! Вселенная, кружись!
На бал пришли вы с корабля «Ученье»,
А после бала - на корабль с названьем «Жизнь»!

Звучит песня «Куда уходит детство»

кстати...можно по количеству выступающих поставить по всему залу будильники, заведенные на определенное время с разными интервалами, и когда каждый из них будет звонить-предоставлять слово (директору, первому учителя и т.д.)

----------


## Стэллочка

Дарю на вооружение авторскую свою игровуху деда Мороза и Снегурочки)))

Игровой блок деда Мороза и Снегурочки.
Снегурочка.    Добрый вечер, дорогие друзья!
Дед Мороз.     С новым годом! С Новым счастьем! До встречи в 2011 году!   
                         До-свидания.
Снегурочка.  Здравствуйте!  Дедушка, мы, конечно, договорились немного     
                         сократить сценарий, но не настолько - же.
Дед Мороз.     Не пойму я тебя внученька! Ты же сама сказала: «Работаем по                                          
                         сокращенной программе».
Снегурочка.  Дедушка мне не нравится твое настроение! 
Дед Мороз.    Еще бы, я вообще против нашего участия на этом банкете. 
Снегурочка.  Почему?
Дед Мороз.    Да, потому - что, здесь собрались лучшие представители  сильной половины человечества, среди  которых будут разгораться жаркие страсти, а жар мне  противопоказан.                     

Снегурочка. Дедушка, но ведь ты у меня самый лучший.
Дед Мороз.   Я не лучший, я настоящий. Эх! Если – бы главным призом не 
                       был заоблачный гонорар , я бы никогда сюда не                
                       пришел.
Снегурочка. Как не скромно! Дедушка, какой пример, ты подаешь 
                       окружающим.
Дед Мороз.   Не скромно? А скромно каждый год рассказывать про меня               
                       стихотворения, типа: Здравствуй дедушка Мороз,
                       Борода из ваты,
                       Ты подарки нам принес и так далее. Сколько можно доказывать,                                
                       что я натурал, в смысле натуральный, и борода у меня не из                          
                       ваты, а своя. Надоело! Все прямо перед началом Нового года, 
                       делаю официальное заявление. Я устал, я ухожу! 
Снегурочка. А как же твой заоблачный гонорар?
Дед Мороз.   Я отдохнул, я возвращаюсь! 
Снегурочка. Вот и хорошо! Дедушка, все уже заждались, когда мы начнем  
                        водить хороводы, играть и раздавать подарки.
Дед Мороз.    Вот смотрю, я на тебя внученька. Ты уже взрослая девушка, 
                        давно выросла, даже очень выросла. 
Снегурочка. Да, да! Шестьдесят, девяносто, шестьдесят!
Дед Мороз.   Ага! А на уме у тебя какие-то детские игры. 
Снегурочка. Дедушка, меня уже давно тянет на взрослые игры.
Дед Мороз.   Эх! Чего только не сделаешь ради любимой внучки. Дорогие 
                       друзья! Сегодня играем по взрослому.
Снегурочка. Дедушка, для начала, нужно создать новогоднюю феерию!   
Дед Мороз.   Прекрати выражаться! 
Снегурочка. Дедушка! Феерия это а – а – а, м - м – м! Хлоп! Бум!
Дед Мороз.   Нет! Внученька, это другим словом называется! 
Снегурочка. Дедушка! Феерия это красивая сказка, всеобщий восторг,  
                        бумфетти и хлопушки!   

Дед Мороз.     Я конечно волшебник, но не настолько. Где я тебе возьму, вот                   
                         это вот а – а – а, м - м – м! Хлоп! Бум! 
Снегурочка.  Все просто! Дорогие друзья! Покажите, что вы делаете, когда                     
                         вам понравилось выступление артиста.(зрители аплодируют)               
                         Правильно, это у нас будут хлопушечки. А как бьют в 
                         новогоднюю ночь куранты? (зрители произносят)Правильно, 
                         это у нас будет бумфетти. А сейчас по команде Деда Мороза  
                         устроим настоящую новогоднюю феерию. Дедушка!    
Дед Мороз.  Раз, два, три!
Снегурочка.  Хлопушечки, бумфетти, хлопушечки и.т.д. 
Снегурочка.  Эх! Как здорово! (бросает в зал снежок, какому - ни будь 
                        мужчине) Как весело! 
Дед Мороз.    Перестань играть с реквизитом!
Снегурочка. Я не играю, я заигрываю! (бросает снежок еще) Ты, что 
                        думаешь, я сюда просто так приехала, нет! Я, может быть,                   
                        хочу свою половинку найти!
Дед Мороз.    Перестань реквизит разбрасывать! Тоже проблему нашла. 
                        Посмотри, сколько мужчин собралось, выбирай 
                        любого!
Снегурочка. Как это любого? Мне молодой нужен, горячий!
Дед Мороз.    Странная ты, приехала на север за горяченьким! Ты на себя 
                        посмотри, ты же снежная, горячее тебе вредно. 
Снегурочка. Ну, хотя – бы, слепи мне, пусть холодного, но молодого 
                       Снеговика! Чтоб настоящий был, с морковкой.
Дед Мороз.   Знаешь внученька, я конечно, в снег – шопе не работаю. Но  
                       могу 
                       тебе подсказать, как из любого здесь сидящего мужчины,  слепить молодого Снеговика. Выбирай претендентов.
                       Снегурочка. А я уже выбрала. Уважаемые, я по глазам, вижу, что каждый из вас желает немного помолодеть, и стать юным Снеговиком. Но я выбрала, только троих и приглашаю ко мне, тех, у кого в руках оказался мой снежок.
Дед Мороз.  И не забудьте пригласить с собой по две снежинки – 
                      ассистентки. 
             Которые будут принимать участие в вашем омоложении. 
   (Участники выходят к Деду Морозу и Снегурочке. )
Снегурочка. Дорогие друзья! Для начала давайте, подарим хлопушечки 
    (провоцирует зал на аплодисменты) нашим будущим 
    Снеговикам и Снежинкам.
Дед Мороз.    Друзья! Для того чтобы слепить из вас Снеговика, нужно три 
   больших снежных кома, которые я предлагаем вам вылепить из      
   подручного материала, то есть из Снегурочки. 
Снегурочка. Я не согласна, не надо из меня ни кого лепить! 
Дед Мороз. Внученька, лепить мы будем не из тебя, а из той Снегурочки, 
                     которая лежит у меня в мешке.  Поэтому достань её и раздай 
                     Снежинкам.
Снегурочка. Ты меня пугаешь дедушка. 
Снегурочка достает из мешка три пачки бумаги    «Снегурочка», раздаёт 
                       участницам – снежинкам.
Снегурочка. Все понятно! Дедушка позволь, дальше я сама! Уважаемые  
снежинки, мы предлагаем вам помочь Снеговикам слепить снежный ком. Все достаточно просто. Снежинка, у которой ни чего нет в руках, по команде моего дедушки, достаёт из пачки, по одному белоснежному листу и передаёт их  будущему Снеговику, который в свою очередь будет лепить из них снежный ком. С тем из вас кто, по истечении времени, слепит ком наименьшего размера, мы, к сожалению, будем вынуждены расстаться. 
Дед Мороз. Уважаемые Снеговики, вы продолжаете, лепить свой ком, до тех 
                      пор, пока часы не пробьют двенадцать раз. Готовы? Раз, два, 
                      три! Начали!
  Звучит музыка, на фоне которой бьют куранты. Участники   
   лепят из бумаги комья.  
Дед Мороз.   Стоп! Ну, что ж внученька! Время вышло! Пора определить 
                       самый маленький снежный ком.
   Снегурочка сантиметровой лентой обмеряет каждый ком.
Снегурочка (обращаясь к обладателю самого маленького снежного кома ). 
К сожалению, ваш ком слишком маленький. И мы предлагаем   вам занять свои места среди зрителей.
Дед Мороз. Получите эти подарки и в следующем году, у вас обязательно все  получится!
Снегурочка. Бумфетти и хлопушечки победителям! 
Дед Мороз. Друзья! Чтобы превратиться в молодого Снеговика, вы должны 
быть в хорошей форме, и таковая у нас имеется. (Снегурочка раздаёт участникам комбинезоны) Примерьте ее, пожалуйста! Сейчас нашим Снежинкам предстоит слепить Снеговика при   помощи своих легких рук. 
Снегурочка. Дедушка, посмотри на хрупкие, нежные ручки наших 
Снежинок, они не предназначены для тяжелой работы. Может,    обойдемся без рук.
Дед Мороз. Это как?
Снегурочка. А вот так! Сейчас нашим Снежинкам предстоит слепить 
Снеговика при помощи своих легких, наполнив форму,   надутым содержанием. 
  Дед Мороз раздаёт Снежинкам воздушные шары. 
Дед Мороз. Снежинки вы готовы? У вас ровно двенадцать ударов часов. Раз, 
                    два, три! Начали!   
Звучит музыка, на фоне которой бьют куранты.  Участницы   надувают шары и «лепят Снеговика», набивая ими комбинезоны.
Дед Мороз. Стоп! 
Снегурочка. Уважаемые Снежинки, большое вам спасибо! И пока вам не  
              понравились, ваши произведения искусств. Получите подарки             
             от Деда  Мороза и займите свои места среди зрителей. 
 «Снежинки» получают подарки и  проходят в зал. 
Дед Мороз. Ну, внученька, перед тобой целых два молодых,  Снеговика! Ты 
 довольна? 
Снегурочка. Не очень! Это, какое – то надувательство! Они какие – то 
    ненастоящие, искусственные, надувные! Это ненормально. 
Дед Мороз. Внученька! Вот если – бы ты была … сделана из искусственного 
снега, это было бы ненормально. А надувные Снеговики, это очень даже нормально.  Лучше отблагодари их и подари воздушный поцелуй. 
Снегурочка. Ну, хорошо! Тогда я хочу, чтобы они растаяли от моего 
    поцелуя!
Дед Мороз. Что с тобой поделаешь! Снеговики, уважьте Снегурочку! Сейчас 
моя внучка, будет дарить вам воздушные поцелуи, от которых вы должны растаять и привести себя в первоначальный вид. Тот из вас кто первым избавится от этого надувательства, станет победителем. Готовы! Раз, два, три! Начали!
Снеговики избавляются от  шаров.
Снегурочка. Есть победитель! 
Дед Мороз. (вручая проигравшему приз ) Не  отчаивайтесь, в следующем 
году вы обязательно одержите победу, займите своё место среди зрителей. 
Снегурочка. Дедушка! Победитель у нас есть! Но, с поцелуями я видимо 
перестаралась, и снова осталась без Снеговика, который полностью растаял. 
Дед Мороз. Не отчаивайся Снегурочка! На следующий год мы обязательно 
           сюда вернемся, чтобы слепить нового Снеговика.
Снегурочка. Бумфетти и хлопушечки в честь победителя!
   Победителю вручается приз.
Дед Мороз. Внученька, нам пора прощаться!
Снегурочка. Дедушка, но мы забыли зажечь, нашу красавицу елку!
Дед Мороз. Дорогие друзья! Давайте крикнем: Раз, два, три…
Снегурочка. Дедушка, наше время ограничено, и нам некогда считать до 
   трёх.
Дед Мороз. Ну, что ж, тогда считаем до одного. Все вместе. Ёлка радует нам 
                       глаз, ну-ка хором крикнем раз! 
Снегурочка. Бумфетти и хлопушечки!
Дед Мороз. С Новым годом! С Новым счастьем! До встречи в 2011 году!

----------


## yulyasha23

Сценарий конкурсной игровой программы "Навстречу приключениям", которая представляет собой трилогию: старт-сбор, где детям в игровой форме объясняют правила игры, 1 тур, 2 тур-финал. Это соревнования школьных команд, при желании можно проводить в отдельно взятой школе, лагере. Использовать вместе или раздельно.
Старт – сбор игровой конкурсной программы
«Навстречу приключениям»

     Зал нарядно украшен. 
     Звучит музыка с детскими песнями о путешествии.
     Дети проходят в зал рассаживаются за столиками с табличками (названия команд).
     Игра светом. Шум прибытия поезда, гудок. Звучит голос в микрофон.

Голос: Внимание! Внимание! Скорый поезд весёлых путешественников прибыл на старт – площадку конкурса «Навстречу приключениям».

Звучит «шумная» музыка. Выбегает Пеппи.

Пеппи: Салют весёлым путешественникам!

Дети отвечают.

Пеппи: Позвольте представиться меня зовут Пеппилота – Виктуалина – Рольгардина, дочь капитана Эфроима Длинный чулок, прежде грозы морей, а теперь негритянского короля. Ребята, я приехала к вам за помощью. Папа прислал мне письмо. Сейчас вам его прочитаю.
            «Пеппи, пираты забрали мой клад и спрятали его на необитаемом острове. Клад надо обязательно найти. Собирай скорей команду и отправляйся на поиски клада. Ребята тебе помогут!» Ребята, вы поможете мне?

Дети отвечают.

Пеппи: Здорово! Здесь и команды – помощники написаны. Давайте когда я произнесу название вашей команды вы громко крикнете: «Ура!», поднимете руки вверх и будете громко хлопать!
1.	Команда «Искатели», 
2.	Команда «Оба-на», 
3.	Команда «Следопыты», 
4.	Команда «Робинзоны», 
5.	Команда «Изыскатели», 
6.	Команда « Светлячки», 
И теперь все вместе похлопаем и крикнем: «Ура!»

Кричат.

Пеппи: Отлично! Теперь я знаю всех своих помощников. Но в письме есть приписка: «Карта прилагается». А где же карта?!

Звучит музыка «шаловливая», появляется Дюдюка Барведовская.

Дюдюка: Ха-ха-ха! А карта-то у меня. Иду я и вижу карта лежит, дай, думаю, возьму, авось, пригодится!

Пеппи: Отдай. Это моя карта. Мы собрались путешествовать с ней!

Дюдюка: А вот попробуйте докажите, что вы настоящие путешественники и действительно готовы к путешествию и карта вам просто необходима!

Пеппи: Вот и докажем. Ребята, сейчас мы все превратимся в путешественников и узнаем, что необходимо брать с собой в путешествия.

Раздаём детям конверты со словами. Им надо отобрать нужные вещи. На отбор даётся 1 минута. 

Игра «Рюкзачок путешественника»

Звучит спокойная музыка.

Далее мы называем предметы, у кого они совпадают - поднимают их вверх.

Пеппи: Вы прекрасно справились с этим заданием, и за это я дарю вам танец «Превращение».
Танец «Превращение»

Дюдюка: Интересно, интересно…Что брать в путешествие знаете, а на чём можно путешествовать знаете?

Дети отвечают.

Дюдюка: Дорогая Пеппичка, а ты знаешь на чём путешествовал барон Мюнхаузен?

Звучит музыка марша солдата. Выходит солдат.

Солдат: Я слышал здесь кто-то интересуется знаменитым бароном Мюнхаузеном?

Дюдюка: А зелёных мы вообще не спрашиваем.

Солдат: Я бы попросил, мадам. Сейчас я расскажу вам о его подвиге. Однажды мы осаждали турецкий город, и понадобилось нашему командиру узнать, много ли в том городе пушек. Но во всей нашей армии не нашлось храбреца, который согласился бы незаметно пробраться в неприятельский лагерь. Храбрее всех оказался барон Мюнхаузен. Он встал рядом с огромнейшей пушкой, которая палила по турецкому городу, и, когда из пушки вылетело ядро, барон вскочил на него верхом и лихо понёсся вперёд. И мы все в один голос воскликнули: «Браво! Браво, бароном Мюнхаузен!». Когда он подлетал к городу неприятеля им овладел страх. Прилететь-то он прилетит, а как обратно возвращаться. Ведь враги не станут церемониться,  схватят, как шпиона и повесят на ближайшей виселице. И в эту минуту мимо него пролетало встречное ядро, пущенное турками в наш лагерь. Тогда он пересел на него и как ни в чём не бывало помчался обратно. Конечно, во время полёта барон тщательно пересчитал все турецкие пушки и привёз нашему командиру самые точные сведения об артиллерии неприятеля.
Вот такой он барон Мюнхаузен! Скажите, а есть ли среди вас такие же смелые, ловкие и находчивые?

Дети отвечают.

Солдат: Тогда мы сейчас повторим подвиг барона Мюнхаузена.

Дюдюка: Пусть ко мне подойдёт команда «Оба-на» и «Искатели»

Пеппи: А ко мне команда «Робинзоны»

Эстафета. Надо зажав мяч между ногами прыгать до кегли и обратно.

Эстафета «Полёт на ядре».

Зовём другие 3 команды и проводим эстафету ещё раз.

«Изыскатели»
«Следопыты»
«Светлячки»

Солдат: Ай, да молодцы, ребята!

В это время Дюдюка прыгает, пытаясь лететь на зонтике.

Пеппи: что это ты делаешь, Дюдюка?

Дюдюка: Пытаюсь лететь на своём зонтике.

Пеппи: А, ну, давай, давай мы посмотрим!

У неё ничего не получается.

Солдат: Кажется, у тебя ничего не получается. На ядре и зонтике, конечно, хорошо, а на самолёте, думаю, лучше! Я никогда не летал на самолёте, а так хочется…

Пеппи: Так мы с ребятами осуществим твою мечту, у тебя будет собственный самолёт.

Ребятам надо сделать за 1 минуту самолётик, а потом устраиваем соревнования, у кого он дальше полетит. 

Игра «Самолётики»

----------


## yulyasha23

Звучит игровая музыка

Пеппи: Выбирай самолёт, солдатик!

Выбрал.

Дюдюка: А можно и я выберу?

Пеппи: Можно.

Солдат: Спасибо, ребята! Моя мечта сбылась! Я полетел! До свиданья!

Дюдюка рассматривает самолётик.

Пеппи: Дюдюка, тебе понравился самолётик?

Дюдюка: Да! 

Пеппи: Тогда возвращай нам карту.

Дюдюка: Пеппи, а ты знаешь, что в путешествии вас ждут разные происшествия? Там могут быть слонопотамы, бузяки и прочие…

Пеппи: А мы их не боимся! На меня однажды напал огромный удав. Он обвернулся вокруг моей шеи и стал душить меня. Но я как дала ему по голове. Бах! бах! И он отпустил меня! Сейчас я научу вас как бороться с гиппопотамами.

Хоровод «Меня укусил гиппопотам»

Пеппи: Команды, знаете ли вы, что для нашего путешествия вам необходимо придумать отличительный знак – какой-либо атрибут, который бы отличал вашу команду от другой?

Дюдюка: Я знаю, у меня будет команда, сейчас оденусь.

Звучит «шумная» музыка. Дюдюка одевает на себя всё подряд.

Дюдюка: Вот я и готова! Моя команда экипирована!

Пеппи: И кто же капитан в твоей команде?

Дюдюка: Я!

Пеппи: А участники команды?

Дюдюка: Я, я, я и ещё раз я! Все 7 «Я», а вместе это Дюдюкина семья – команда «Торпеда»!

Пеппи: Почему «Торпеда»?

Дюдюка: Потому что буду вас бомбить!

Пеппи: Как вы думаете, ребята, атрибуты Дюдюки соответствуют названию её команды? Понятно ли из её экипировки, что это за команда?

Дети отвечают.

Дюдюка: Ой, ладно, ладно.

Снимает одетые атрибуты.

Дюдюка: Скучно с вами и не интересно.

Пеппи: Чтобы тебе было интересно Ваня Кица расскажет свой большой секрет.

Песня «Большой секрет»

Пеппи: Так, Дюдюка, секреты наши все узнала, отдавай карту! А не то…

Дюдюка: Отдам, но с одним условием. Вы выполните моё домашние задание.

Отдаёт карту и задания в конвертах с цветочками.

Пеппи: Ура! Карта у нас! Мои, юные искатели приключений, в карте сказано, что нам необходимо побывать в гостях у Незнайке, там мы возьмём то, что поможет нам найти клад. И вместе с нами в путешествие отправится ещё одна команда – справедливого жюри, которое будет внимательно следить за вашими приключениями. Давайте поприветствуем наше уважаемое жюри! Председатель жюри Цыганкова Ирина Фёдоровна. Перевалова Светлана Алексеевна, Белова Татьяна Васильевна.

Дюдюка проводит игру. Задаёт вопросы.

Дюдюка: Многоуважаемое жюри, можно я задам вам несколько вопросов? 

Отвечают.

Если ответ «Да» - отрицательно качаем головой, если нет, то наоборот.
Вопросы:  
1.	Вы готовы отправиться в путешествие?
2.	Вы будете справедливо оценивать конкурсы?
3.	Будете ли вы подсказывать командам?

Пеппи: Вы, конечно же все помните, что одним из средств передвижения у  Незнайки был воздушный шар. И мы полетим к нему на воздушном шаре. Но к сожалению, в один воздушный шар может поместиться только 3 команды, поэтому полетим на двух шарах, а кто на каком шаре полетит нам предстоит узнать. Капитаны, подойдите, пожалуйста, ко мне, получите проездные билеты и задания.

Детям даём конверты с заданиями и определяем, кто летит на оранжевом шаре, а кто на зелёном.

Получают задания. Мы громко читаем их, обсуждаем.

Пеппи: Вам понятны задания? Давайте посмотрим на команды, которые полетят на оранжевом шаре. Встаньте. А теперь команды зелёного шара.

Дюдюка: А я на своём шаре полечу и всех вас опережу!

Пеппи: А это мы ещё посмотрим! Для ловких и смелых, сильных и умелых, для всех вас подарок танец «Кумушки», в исполнении коллектива современного танца «СНЭП».

Танец «Кумушки»

Пеппи: Друзья, к путешествию готовы?

Дети отвечают.

Пеппи: Тогда, выполняйте задание и до скорой встречи!

----------


## yulyasha23

Городской конкурс «Навстречу приключениям»
1 тур «Незнайка и Ко»


     Зал украшен яркими воздушными шарами. 
     Звучит музыка детских песен, дети проходят в зал, рассаживаются за свои столики.
     Звучит «шумная» музыка, появляется Пеппи.

Пеппи: Привет! Привет, друзья! Я рада видеть вас! Надеюсь, вы узнали меня?

Дети отвечают.

Пеппи: Ребята, вы помните, что папа попросил меня с вами найти клад, который забрали пираты?

Дети отвечают.

Пеппи: Сегодня мы отправимся в Цветочный город в гости к Незнайке, который поможет нам в поиске клада. И полетим мы туда на воздушном шаре! Вы готовы лететь навстречу приключениям?

Дети отвечают.

Пеппи: Я вижу, что у наших команд замечательные группы поддержки! Вы будете помогать командам?

Дети отвечают.

Пеппи: Тогда я попрошу подойти ко мне по одному представителю от каждой группы поддержки. Вам предстоит по моему сигналу надувать мыльные пузыри. Тот, у кого пузыри улетят дальше –  принесет команде, за которую болеет 1 зрительский балл!

Представители от каждой группы болельщиков подходят к Пеппи. Она даёт им мыльные пузыри.

Игра «Мыльные пузыри»

----------


## yulyasha23

Дети дуют. Выявляем лучшего.

Пеппи: Вы, уважаемые болельщики, будете нам помогать, создавая мыльными пузырями облака!

Дети садятся.

Пеппи: Всем! Всем! Всем! Команды, приготовиться к полёту! Сейчас мы с вами пройдём по трапу и встанем в круг в центре зала.

Звучит музыка, дети проходят по тоннелю и выстраиваются в один большой круг.

Пеппи: Ребята, помните, когда Знайка делал воздушный шар он сначала надувался, а когда из него выпустили холодный воздух он сдулся. А потом его наполнили теплым воздухом и он полетел?

Дети отвечают.

Пеппи: Давайте попробуем повторить то, что происходило с шаром. Сначала мы будем надуваться, потом резко спускаться и снова надуваться, и лететь.

Игра «Воздушный шар»

Пеппи: Ну, что ж репетиция прошла успешно! Теперь болельщики приготовились делать облака и изображать попутный ветер! Полетели!

Летаем по залу. 

Звучит музыка «Сюрприз», занавес открывается и появляется Незнайка.
На сцене стоят декорации домиков коротышек.

Команды садятся на свои места.

----------


## yulyasha23

Пеппи: Ура! Мы в Цветочном городе! Привет Незнайка! Давай знакомится, меня зовут Пеппи Длинныйчулок! Мы прилетели к тебе за помощью.

Незнайка: Привет Пеппи! А это кто с тобой? 

Пеппи: Это мои друзья! Они такие… а впрочем, пусть они сами тебе представятся! 
«Визитная карточка»

Первой представлять себя будет команда школы № 2, затем  № 5 и №  10.
Пеппи: А ещё у нас есть четвёртая команда – наше жюри. Капитан команды ……., члены команды ……., которые будут помогать командам, наблюдать как они справляются с заданиями.

Пеппи: Незнайка, мне сказали, что ты поможешь найти нам клад.

Незнайка: А что мне за это будет?

Пеппи: У тебя появится много новых друзей! Ну, хочешь, хочешь мы подарим тебе песню?

Незнайка: Песню? Песни я люблю, давайте!

Песня «Все сбывается на свете»

Незнайка: Ладно, помогу, но прежде вам надо выполнить все мои задания. Согласны?

Дети отвечают.

Незнайка: За каждое правильно выполненное задание жюри будет давать вам баллы  от 1 до 5. Обратите внимание рядом с каждой командой стоят полянки, на которые вы будете сажать свои цветы – баллы. Чем больше цветов будет на вашей полянке, тем лучше. Задание понятно?

Дети отвечают.

Незнайка: Тогда слушайте моё задание вам надо за 3 минуты разгадать кроссворд. А полностью его разгадает только тот, кто внимательно читал книжку «Незнайка и его друзья».

«Кроссворд»

----------


## yulyasha23

Отгадывают. Звучит музыка спокойная. 

Через 3 минуты кроссворды сдаются жюри.

Пока жюри подводит итоги, ведущие с командами и зрителями разгадываем кроссворд.

Жюри объявляет результаты двух конкурсов. Ведущие раздают командам цветочки.

Незнайка: Молодцы! Это вы знаете. А всем ли известны имена малышей, которые живут со мной в домике?

В обруче лежат кубики с именами. Детям надо выбрать только имена малышей, живущих в домике с Незнайкой. По 2 человека подбегают к кубикам, берут по одному и возвращаются в команду. Капитан не бегает за кубиками его задача построить пирамиду и проверить правильность имён. Пирамида должна быть устойчивой.

«Полезный предмет» - кубики

Подводим итоги. Дети садятся на свои места.

Неожиданно, выходя спиной из-за кулис, появляется Тюбик! Он весь в творческом процессе – рисует.

Пеппи: Ой, а это ещё, что за чудик?

Незнайка: Это не «чудик», а мой друг Тюбик! Он между прочим самый знаменитый художник! Тюбик, познакомься это наши гости.

Тюбик: Здравствуйте! У вас праздник?

Незнайка: Нет, дорогой мой Тюбичек, у нас испытания!

Тюбик: А можно я останусь с вами и посмотрю?

Незнайка: Конечно же, оставайся, Тюбик, будешь мне помогать! Тюбик, а что это ты такое интересное рисуешь?

Тюбик: Дорисовываю сегодняшний футбольный матч коротышек!

Пеппи: Ух, ты как здорово! Я тоже люблю играть в футбол. Ребята, а вы?

Дети отвечают.

Тюбик: И я люблю!

Пеппи: А давайте я научу вас играть в футбол по моему фирменному способу! Незнайка, эта половина зала будет твоя команда, под названием «Динамо», а эта, Тюбик, твоя –  «Спартак».

Игра «На поле зелёном»

Пеппи произносит слова: «На поле зелёном колышется флаг, играет команда «Динамо», «Спартак», поднимает руки вверх и дети кричат: «Гол-гол», как только она опускает руки дети должны резко перестать кричать. Чья команда не успела – получает гол в ворота!

Незнайка: Мне понравилось! Научу играть всех малышей! Ребята, а что самое главное в футболе?

Дети отвечают.

Незнайка: Точно! Это мяч! Мне нравится, когда много мячей, так интересней!  Поэтому мы сейчас будем собирать мячи!

В обруче лежат шары разного цвета (синий, красный, зелёный). Один бежит с ведром кладёт в него шар определённого цвета, возвращается, бежит следующий. Главное собрать 7 шаров своего цвета и не уронить их из ведра. 

Конкурс «Обгонялки».

Тюбик: Умницы! Вы великолепно справились с этим заданием и для вас малышка Кнопочка приготовила подарок…

Песня «Где водятся волшебники»

Незнайка: Знакомьтесь это моя подружка Кнопочка! Кнопочка, я посвящаю тебе свои стихи, слушай:          
                                                      Я поэт зовусь Незнайка 
                                                      От меня вам балалайка!

Кнопочка: Спасибо, спасибо, Незнайка, я твои стихи знаю наизусть!

Незнайка: Правда? А может ребята…да, кстати, команды, сейчас я узнаю, как хорошо вы помните мои шедевры.

В конвертах на слова разрезаны стихи Незнайки. Надо как можно быстрее их сложить, получив стихотворение.

Конкурс «Сложить стихи»

Складывают, читаем громко.

Пеппи: Хорошие у тебя стихи, просто замечательные, но мы тоже можем шедевры создавать.

Даю командам «буриме», т.е. рифмованные окончания фраз, а им надо написать начала, чтобы получилось стихотворения.

«Буриме»

Эти 2 задания оцениваются как один конкурс.

Незнайка: Знаете, я не только стихи сочиняю, но и песни пою… И у меня есть любимая песня, вспомните какая?

Дети отвечают.

Незнайка: Правильно «В траве сидел кузнечик». Давайте споём её.

Пеппи: Может попробуем спеть не совсем обычным способом?

Незнайка: Это как же?

Пеппи: Вместо всех собственных имён будем петь «ля-ля-ля»

В траве сидел ля-ля-ля
В траве сидел ля-ля-ля
Совсем как ля-ля-ля-ля
Зелёненький он был.

Пеппи: Пока мы пели жюри подсчитали цветочки и готовы объявить результаты двух конкурсов.

Жюри объявляет результаты.

Пеппи: Незнайка, мы уже готовы принять твою помощь в поисках клада!

Незнайка: Не спеши, у меня остался последний конкурс «Музыкальная шкатулка». Я научу вас самому популярному танцу нашего города! Ваша задача внимательно слушать, смотреть, запоминать движения, а потом, не сбиваясь их выполнять.
1 движение – хоровод,
2 движение – ромашка,
3 движение – коротышки,
4 движение – одуванчики.

Жюри оценивает

Незнайка: Вы просто умницы! Пеппи, прежде чем я отдам вам карту острова, мне бы хотелось поблагодарить ребят, которые прислали мои портреты и картины. Мы с Тюбиком посовещались и вот, что у нас получилось….

Объявляет номинации, вручает призы.

Незнайка: Пеппи, держи карту она поможет вам найти остров, где пираты спрятали клад. Но почему-то здесь написано, что продолжат путешествие только 2 команды этой встречи. Предлагаю послушать результаты последнего конкурса, а потом решить кто же поплывет на остров.

Жюри говорит оценки последнего конкурса.

Пеппи: Капитаны, посчитайте, сколько на вашей полянке выросло цветов.

Всех благодарим за участие. Команды получают сладкие призы. 

2 лучшие команды получают билеты на корабль.

Пеппи: Вы все молодцы, все старались и достойно выполняли задания Незнайки.

Незнайка: Я рад, что у меня появились новые друзья! И для вас танец «Волшебная страна».

Танец «Волшебная страна».

----------


## yulyasha23

Сценарий 
театрализованной игровой программы
«И когда на море качка…»
     Сцена оформлена в виде корабля, а задник сцены – море.
     Звучит морская музыка, настраивающая на игру, зрители и участники проходят в зал и рассаживаются на свои места. 

В игре принимают участие 4 команды по 7 человек.

     Свет в зале гаснет, звучит песня про капитана, и на сцене появляется Капитан Врунгель в сопровождении Фукса. Не замечая зрителей, капитан даёт наказы Фуксу, а тот всё внимательно слушает и записывает.

Врунгель: Фукс, внимательно выслушайте и непременно запомните морские законы:
	Сам утопай, а другого спасай
	Помни, только смелым покоряются моря
	Скуку – за борт
	Улыбка – флаг корабля, а здоровый смех – настроение  
        экипажа
	Крепи дружбу морским узлом.

                  Как выяснилось вам мало, что знакомо на судне. Это палуба, а это  
                 штурвал и управление им вам предстоит освоить. Это понятно?

Фукс: Так точно, Христофор Бонифатьевич! Разрешите уточнить курс и цель  нашего путешествия?

Капитан показывает Фуксу карту и начинает объяснять. 

Врунгель: Докладываю. Мы отправляемся в кругосветное путешествие. Сначала  мы отправимся в Зунд, Скагеррак, Норвегию, Голландию, Англию, затем зайдём в Атлантический океан, Египет и прямо по курсу. Итак, Фукс, трап убрать, поднять якоря!

     Звучит шумная музыка в зале появляется Пеппи.

Пеппи: Подождите, подождите меня!  Я тоже хочу с вами! Привет, ребята!

Дети отвечают.
Капитан рассматривает её в бинокль.
Пеппи обращается к Врунгелю и Фуксу.

Пеппи: Здравствуйте!

Врунгель: А вы кто? 

Пеппи: Позвольте представиться, меня зовут Пеппилота – Виктуалина Рольгардина, дочь капитана Эфроима Длинный чулок.

Врунгель: Да, мне знакомо имя твоего отца. Помню, помню встречались в  открытом море.

Пеппи: Так вот пираты похитили его клад и спрятали на острове Уайт. Мне просто необходимо найти клад. 

Врунгель: Посмотрим. Путь к острову  лежит через порт Плимут, на котором надо получить разрешение на дальнейшее путешествие к острову Уайт. А разрешение, юная леди, получить, ой, как не просто.

Фукс: А я, я слышал, что там строгие правила и выполнение сложных заданий.

Пеппи: Ой, а кто же мне поможет…… Ребята, может вы поможете мне?

Дети отвечают.

Пеппи: Вот здорово!!!  Тогда никакие испытания не страшны! Давайте знакомиться! Я представилась, теперь ваша очередь!

Дети показывают визитные карточки своих команд. Конкурс оценивается жюри. 

Конкурс «Визитная карточка»

экипаж «Победа» 
экипаж «Искорки» 
экипаж «Неунывайка» 
экипаж «Путешественники» 


Пеппи: Капитан, принимайте на борт наши экипажи!

Врунгель: Здравствуйте, юные путешественники! 

Фукс: Здравствуйте!

Пеппи: У нас есть ещё одна команда нашего уважаемого жюри. Согласно флотского ранжира я представляю вам адмирала – председателя жюри Котомину Наталью Александровну и членов её экипажа Цитович Ольга Викторовна и Никитина Марина Николаевна.

Врунгель: Приятно видеть таких замечательных моряков! С этого момента вы – дружные экипажи яхты «Беда»! Вокруг нас будет огромное море, и время от времени на нас будут накатываться волны аплодисментов болельщиков, раскаты грома вашего смеха! Экипажи, приготовиться к отплытию! Штурман, доложите курс!

Фукс: Есть доложить курс. Курс – порт Плимут.

Врунгель: Трап убрать! Отдать швартовы! Якоря поднять!

Фукс: Готово!

Врунгель: Полный вперёд!

----------


## yulyasha23

Пеппи: Есть! Вперёд, друзья, навстречу приключениям опаздывать нельзя! 

Шум моря.

Врунгель: Экипажи и болельщиков прошу встать! Слушай мою команду!  Экипажи образуют малый круг, а болельщики вокруг них – большой! И чтобы время шло быстрей песню запевай!

Пеппи: Юнги, сейчас мы с вами станцуем хоровод «По морям, по волнам»

Хоровод «По морям, по волнам»

Фукс: Капитан, земля! Вижу порт Плимут.

Врунгель: Стоп, машина! Отдать якорь!

Пеппи: Есть отдать якорь! 

Фукс выносит табло с фигурками в закрытом виде. 

Врунгель: Фукс, вижу ты принёс первое задание?

Фукс: Так точно.

Пеппи: Экипажи, обратите внимание, рядом с командой есть море. За каждое правильно выполненное задание жюри будет давать вам баллы-корабли от 1 до 5, которые вы пустите в плавание по вашим морям. Чем больше кораблей будет в вашем море, тем лучше. Задание понятно?

Дети отвечают.

Врунгель: Я объявляю конкурс «Проще простого». Перед вами табло, на котором в хаотичном порядке расположены морские фигуры. На ваших столах лежат табло и фигурки в конвертах. Ваша задача в течение одной минуты посмотреть на большое табло, запомнить расположение фигур и расставить их в таком же порядке на своих табло. Задача ясна?

Дети отвечают.

Врунгель: К выполнению задания приступайте!

(начинается 2 конкурс «Проще простого»)

Игра «Фигурки на табло»

Пеппи: А теперь мы попросим капитанов команд подойти к Фуксу, посмотрим,  как вы справились с поставленной задачей.

Проверяют.

Фукс: Молодцы, морские фигуры запоминать можете. А сумеете ли вы обойти морские препятствия?

Дети отвечают.

Врунгель: Говорите «Легко, проще простого», посмотрим!

Расставляем по 4 кегли в ряд, на одинаковом расстоянии.

Пеппи: Экипаж «Путешественники» стройтесь около меня.

Фукс: А экипаж «Искорки» около меня.

Команда строится в одну линию.

Врунгель: Возьмите друг друга за руки. Сейчас вы все вместе будете змейкой обходить кегли, когда последний участник пройдёт вы побежите к старту, также держась за руки. Для вас главное не уронить ни одной кегли.

Эстафета с кеглями

Пробежали.
Далее другие 2 экипажа выполняют задание.
Жюри оценивает, объявляет результаты.

Пеппи: Для наших дружных экипажей звучит песня «Море» в исполнении …..

Песня «Море»

----------


## yulyasha23

После бурных аплодисментов на сцену выбегает Лом.

Лом: Спасайся, кто может! Караул! Полундра!

Врунгель: Что случилось, Лом?

Лом: Как что?! Спасаться нужно, всё гремит, наверное, сейчас начнётся шторм нашу яхту поглотит море! Спасайся!!!

Врунгель: Успокойся, всё в порядке, нет ни какого шторма, полный штиль. Просто мы на борт взяли ребят, и они устроили шквальную волну аплодисментов! Знакомьтесь мой старший помощник Лом.

Лом: Приветствую вас. Вы, стало быть, юнги?

Дети отвечают.

Врунгель: А на счёт бедствия и крушения ты вовремя напомнил. Фукс, что ты будешь делать, если наша яхта натолкнётся на риф, в трюме будет пробоина, и мы начнём терпеть бедствие?

Фукс: Я не знаю. 

Врунгель: А ты Пеппи знаешь?

Пеппи: Нет.

Фукс: А можно мне спросить у ребят?

Врунгель: Спроси.

Фукс: Что делать-то, ребята?

Дети отвечают.

Пеппи: Давайте представим, что такое случилось, но вам повезло не далеко от вас проходит большой корабль. Вам необходимо  сделать так, чтобы вас заметили, пришли на помощь.

Лом: Подумайте 30 секунд и по моему сигналу покажите ваши действия. И помните всё в ваших руках!

Команды обдумывают.

Лом: Экипажи, вы терпите бедствие, а мимо вас проплывает корабль!

Дети привлекают к себе внимание.

(начинается 3 конкурс «Полезный предмет»)

Игра «SOS»

----------


## yulyasha23

Врунгель: Порадовали! Знаком мне ещё один способ – послание в бутылке.

Фукс: Экипажи, вам выдаётся лист бумаги с буквами. Необходимо составить послание с объяснением ситуации и просьбой о помощи. Каждая буква будет служить началом нового слова. Для составления послания вам даётся 2 минуты.

На личном примере показывают, как надо делать.

Конкурс «Послание в бутылку»

Пеппи: Пока команды думают над составлением послания, болельщики вспоминают все известные им моря.

Все послания сдаются жюри.

Врунгель: Все экипажи спасены! 

Все: Ура!
Аукцион морей

Проходит аукцион морей среди зрителей. Последний, назвавший море получает приз.

Жюри объявляет результаты.

Фукс: Мы получили разрешение плыть на остров Уайт!

Шум моря. Крик чаек.

Лом стоит у штурвала. Капитан смотрит в бинокль, а Пеппи и Фукс рассказывают друг другу что-то.

Врунгель: Мы проплываем по проливу Ла-Манш. Лом, я вижу косяк отличной селёдки! Предлагаю экипажам устроить рыбалку.

На площадке раскладываются 4 обруча – пруда, в каждой по 7 рыбок из пенопласта с крючками.

Пеппи: Экипажи, подойдите каждая к своему пруду.

Подошли.

Пеппи: Ваших прудах по семь рыбок. Значит, каждый член экипажа удочкой  должен поймать по одной рыбке. Обратите внимание, на рыбках есть буквы. Вам необходимо поймав рыбку сразу же положить её на свой стол. Когда все 7 рыбок окажутся на столе, из букв на них вы составите слово. Ваша задача справиться с этим заданием как можно быстрее. Как только вы составите слово – подавайте сигнал. Фукс, покажите, как надо ловить селёдку.

Фукс показывает.
(начинается 4 конкурс «Рассуждалки»)

Ловля рыбок

Лом: Вы настоящие рыбаки! Молодцы!

Врунгель: А сейчас я проверю, насколько хорошо вы знаете про мои путешествия. 

Фукс: На обратной стороне ваших рыбок есть вопросы, на которые вам предстоит ответить. Правильные ответы вы будете вписывать в эти нарисованные корабли. Время на раздумывание 3 минуты.

Всем командам раздаём по 1 кроссворду в виде корабля для вписывания ответов.

«Кроссворд»

Все ответы сдают жюри. Оно оценивает.
Мы вместе проверяем.

Лом:  Христофор Бонифатьевич, как-то после рыбалки на судне не порядок, не пора ли убраться?

Врунгель: Правильно мыслишь, Лом. Даю команду «аврал», на яхте уборка!

Лом: Ребята, давайте сделаем 2 круга. Малый – экипажи, большой – болельщики.

Фукс: Будем вместе прибирать,
           Драить палубу опять,
           И за нами все движенья
           Вас попросим повторять.

Звучит весёлая музыка.

Пеппи: Дружно моем окна, белим потолки,
              В каюте капитана подметём полы,
              Вычистим кастрюли, боцман, посмотри!
              Мы – классные ребята, мы – просто молодцы!

Герои показывают движения, дети повторяют. Игра повторяется 3 раза.

Игра «Уборка на яхте»

----------


## yulyasha23

Врунгель: Да. Действительно молодцы! «Беда» вся сверкает!

Пеппи: Пока мы убирались на яхте, жюри подвело итоги конкурса «Рассуждалки»

Жюри объявляет результаты.

Лом: Товарищ капитан, прямо по курсу – земля!

Врунгель: Экипажам приготовиться к высадке на остров. Отдать якорь!

Фукс: Есть отдать якорь.

Пеппи: Судя по моей, карте клад спрятан здесь. Идём скорей за кладом!

Врунгель: А вот я бы предложил не торопиться. Его наверняка охраняют.

Фукс: И что же нам делать?

Лом: Что делать?! Пойдём и отберём его!

Врунгель: Отобрать, конечно, можно. Но у меня есть лучшее предложение. Думаю, надо устроить им концерт, так, скажем, усыпить их бдительность!

Пеппи: Вот здорово! Вот это идея!

Фукс: Капитанов экипажей прошу подойти ко мне.

Подходят.

Фукс: Мы дадим вам слова песен на выбор. Ваша задача за 2 минуты прорепетировать их в командах и исполнить всем экипажем. 

Берут песни.

Конкурс «Музыкальная шкатулка»

----------


## yulyasha23

Врунгель: Теперь осталось пройти по пещере и найти на поляне клад.

Пеппи: Первыми пещеру будут проходить экипажи «Победа» и «Неунывайки».

Команды выстраиваются на старте. 

Пеппи: Перед вами пещера, пройдёте по ней, возьмёте 1 часть карты, указывающей на точное место нахождения клада. Собрав свои 7 частичек карты, держите их у себя. Главное быстро собрать все свои части карты.

Даю сигнал, и команды бегут. Пещера – аттракцион «тоннель».

Конкурс «Обгонялки»

То же самое другие экипажи.

Врунгель: Пещеру преодолели, давайте соберём карту.

На стенде висит трафарет карты. Команды будут по очереди прикреплять свои пронумерованные части карты, на которой указаны цифры.

Фукс: Экипажи, по очереди подходите и прикрепляйте свои пронумерованные части карты. 

Дети собирают карту.
Лом, Фукс и Пеппи приносят сундук с призами.

Пеппи: Ура! Мы наш клад нашли!

Врунгель: Клад будем делить по-честному! 

Фукс: Мы попросим пятый экипаж огласить результаты нашего путешествия, 

Жюри объявляет результаты последнего конкурса «Обгонялки».

Врунгель: Экипажи, посчитайте количество кораблей в ваших морях.

Дети считают.

Пеппи:  Капитаны, экипажей поднимайтесь на палубу!

Жюри объявляет результаты встречи, места.

Дети получают дипломы и призы из сундука. Садятся на свои места.

----------


## yulyasha23

Врунгель: Есть одна добрая традиция: каждый вечер все жители острова встают в один большой круг, чтобы передать друг другу искорку дружбы. Давайте и мы с вами совершим этот ритуал.

Дети и герои встают в круг, взявшись за руки, чтобы передать искорку. 

Пеппи поднимает руку вверх, стоящего рядом с ней ребёнка. И далее волна продолжается.

Врунгель: За время нашего путешествия вы стали настоящими моряками! Так держать! 

Лом: И в подарок для всех вас песня «Моряки» в исполнении …...

Песня «Моряки»

Фукс: До свидания, до скорой встречи, друзья.

----------


## yulyasha23

На каждую игру команды получали приглашения с заданиями. Примерно такие:

  Приглашаем вас на поиски клада вместе с капитаном Врунгелем  
                           21 февраля 15.00

              Вам необходимо:
☺	прочитать повесть А.Некрасова 
    «Приключения капитана Врунгеля»
☺	визитная карточка 
    (девиз, название команды, капитан)
☺	хорошее настроение.

      И помните, друзья, 
                навстречу приключениям 
                       опаздывать нельзя!

----------


## yulyasha23

> Всем доброго времени суток. Что-то здесь в последнее время все про свадьбы, а вот у меня голова болит о выпукных!!!! 4 - й класс
> Выставляю на ваш суд Танец Дружбы: 
> 
> Танец дружбы  музыка  "ай лайк ту мувит-мувит",
> 
> 2 шеренги: взрослые и дети
> Дети идут на 4 шага к взрослым свободной развязной походкой, на следующие 4 счета красуются перед ними «руки в боки», 4 шага назад, правая рука вверх (боевой клич)
> Взрослые идут к детям 4 шага, на 4 счета берутся за голову (боже мой), 4 шага назад и опять за голову
> Дети: ноги на ширине плеч, руки одна за спиной другая на животе, 4 прыжка вперед, как туземцы, наклон вправо и наклон влево, назад и снова наклоны
> ...


Скажите, пожалуйста, а с движениями справляются, сразу понимают чего вы от них хотите?

----------


## yulyasha23

> Я делаю тоже "собиралку женщин", только по другому...Называю гарем...объединила два конкурса, лет 15 назад увиденных мною на чьей то свадьбе...Спрашиваю у гостей - какими качествами должен обладать настоящий мужчина? Гости отвечают, происходит какое-то общение, потом прошу выйти ко мне мужчин, которые считают, что они обладают этими качествами, выходят несколько мужчин - останавливаю в зависимости от количества гостей. Прошу их представит себя братьями - арабскими прЫнцами, надеваю на головы им арафатки и говорю о том, что главное у настоящего арабского прЫнца что? Конечно гарем. Кто больше наберет – тому отец  за каждую жену в подарок нефтяную вышку подарит. Но невест не просто так выбирают у нас! Наши женщины  - самые красивые женщины в мире и привыкли к мужскому вниманию, привыкли, чтобы их на руках носили. Поэтому невест вы себе будете в гарем забирать на руках. Времени у вас - 1 минута, кто же лучше справится? Начали!
> 
> Принцы бегают по залу и на руках приносят к себе в гарем женщин.
> 
> Замечательно! Давайте посчитаем, кто же будет самым богатым наследником  – у кого гарем богаче? Считаем... А потом...
> 
> Уважаемые принцы, вы как люди восточные, должны понимать, что вам можно иметь столько жен, сколько вы можете обеспечить! Поэтому мы сейчас посмотрим – кто и з вас лучше справится с этой задачей – обеспечить всех своих жен самым необходимым. Задание следующее – найти в зале и принести женам вещи, которые необходимы каждой женщине – кто быстрее и полнее обеспечит своих жен  - тот и победитель. Итак, каждой жене необходимо принести...Кто быстрее справится...После окончания, и выбора победитиля, спрашиваю - легко ли было с гаремом, запыхавшиеся мужчины отвечают - конечно нет...Тут я обращаюсь к жениху и в шутливой форме говорю ему что-то типа - видишь как нелегко с гаремом то? Не заводи!...


А я предлагаю женщинам гарема украсить своего султанчика. Что тут начинается... На него надевают всё, что возможно, а после идут по кругу все,демонстрируя в танце своего султана. Хороший, зрелищный конкурс!

----------


## Тимофеева

Предлагаю игру ЧАС ВОСПОМИНАНИЙ.
На юбилеях я начинаю с вопросов Кто лучше знает именинницу. Например:
1.Назовите точное название высшего учебного заведения, которое он закончил. 
2.Какую кухню предпочитает: китайскую, русскую,японскую,грузинскую?
3. Любимое блюдо ,запеченная утка в духовке,шашлык,салат из крабных палочек,отбивные
Вопросы задаю каждому гостю по очереди. Если он отвечает правильно, ему небольшой призентик, если гость ошибается, то выполняет задания, которые якобы делала наша именинница когда была маленькой, то есть иммитирует события многолетней давности, то есть повторяет в движении то, о чем в задании сказано словами.
Каждое задание у меня пронумерованно. Гость вытягивает номерок и я зачитываю что ему нужно делать.
Вот задания:
А вот и наш ежик 
1. Когда Н. не было и полугода, единственное, что он умел делать действительно хорошо, — это лежать. Однако бессмысленное лежание очень быстро надоедало ему. И он боролся со скукой, плюя в потолок. Поскольку рот Н. почти всегда был занят пустышкой, постольку плеваться приходилось ею же. Целился Н. обычно в красную погремушку, которая болталась у него над головой. Если Н. удавалось попасть в погремушку, он довольно хохотал, если не удавалось — обиженно плакал. 
2.Н. научился ползать в восемь месяцев. Ему так нравилось это занятие, что, ползая по квартире, Н. тихо пофыркивал от удовольствия. «А вот и наш ежик», — говорили умиленные родители, заслышав его приближение. Н. тогда еще не знал, кто такие ежики. Но он верил родителям на слово и фыркал еще сильнее, еще ежеподобнее.

  Ребята, давайте жить дружно! 
3. Примерно в три с половиной года Н. в первый раз посмотрел мультфильм про кота Леопольда. С этого времени этот мультик стал для Н. самым любимым. Каждый раз, когда его повторяли по телевизору, Н. бросал все дела и не дыша смотрел на экран. А по окончанию фильма забирался на подоконник, высовывался в форточку и кричал прохожим на улице: «Ребята, давайте жить дружно!» 
4. К четырем годам Н. научился считать до десяти и очень гордился этим. Но однажды бабушка отвела Н. в цирк. Там его поразил номер, в котором клоун заставлял свою собачку решать примеры. С тех пор, когда родители предлагали Н. ответить на вопрос

----------


## Тимофеева

Ой, нечаянно нажала на отправить, еще раз ЗАДАНИЕ 4.
4. К четырем годам Н. научился считать до десяти и очень гордился этим. Но однажды бабушка отвела Н. в цирк. Там его поразил номер, в котором клоун заставлял свою собачку решать примеры. С тех пор, когда родители предлагали Н. ответить на вопрос «Сколько будет три плюс два?», он вставал на четвереньки и громко тявкал пять раз. А потом тихонечко скулил, выпрашивая конфету.

  Осторожно, двери закрываются 
5. В детский садик Н. добирался с мамой на автобусе. Он очень любил стоять у кабины водителя и наблюдать за его движениями. Поэтому в садике за завтраком прежде, чем приступить к еде, Н. долго крутил тарелку, как руль, и жужжал, как работающий двигатель. После двух—трех минут этого увлекательнейшего занятия он подносил ко рту ложку и гнусаво произносил: «Осторожно, двери закрываются. Следующая остановка — манная каша». И начинал есть. 
6. В пять лет Н. познакомился с бессмертным творением Джанни Родари «Чиполлино». Главный герой сказки так очаровал Н., что тот и сам решил непременно стать Чиполлино. Аптечной резинкой Н. делал на макушке хвостик из волос, подходил к зеркалу и, глядя в него, твердил, как заклинание: «Я мальчик-луковка, я мальчик-луковка».

  Он не мог понять 
7.На занятиях по физкультуре в детском саду воспитательница однажды показала детям «ласточку». Она сказала, что это упражнение должен делать каждый, кто хочет стать стройным и грациозным. Следуя совету воспитательницы, Н. ежедневно перед ужином делал «ласточку», дополнив упражнение помахиванием крыльев. 
8. Один раз Н. глубоко задумался, наблюдая за голубями, подбирающими крошки с земли. Он не мог понять, как это можно есть носом? Но мама объяснила, что клюв у голубей — это не нос, а рот. После этого объяснения мама целую неделю не могла уговорить Н. взять за обедом ложку. Он отмахивался и все клевал, клевал, клевал...

  В результате упорнейших 
9.Однажды мама взяла маленького Н. на рынок. Там было много интересного, но особенно поразил Н. мужчина в большой кепке, который очень громко зазывал покупателей. Придя домой, Н. надел папину шляпу, нарисовал себе черные усы, надел мамин передник и громко закричал: «Падхады, дарагой, падхады, покупай, тавар выбирай, дэнги давай». 
10.В детстве Н. завидовал соседскому мальчику Коле, потому что тот умел шевелить ушами. Н. во что бы то нистало решил освоить это искусство. Он часами тренировался перед зеркалом, напрягаясь и тужась. В результате упорнейших тренировок уши Н. однажды задвигались. Он так этим возгордился, что весь следующий день демонстрировал новое умение согруппникам по детскому саду.

  В траве сидел кузнечик 
11.На своей первой новогодней елке в детском саду Н. был зайчиком и исполнял ведущую партию в танце «Сели зайчики в кружок, роют лапкой корешок». После утренника все воспитательницы детского сада в один голос заявили, что Н. был самым достоверным зайчиком за всю историю постановки танца. 
12.Примерно в четыре с половиной года Н. решил стать великим джазовым музыкантом. Это желание появилось у него после просмотра телепередачи, в которой толстый лысый негр играл на саксофоне. Но родители, невзирая на слезы, ласки, угрозы со стороны Н., отказались покупать саксофон. Поэтому ему пришлось разучить знаменитое джазовое произведение «В траве сидел кузнечик» на заварочном чайнике. По 
мнению соседки из второй квартиры, у него получалось «феноменально».

  У-у-у-у 
13.Во время прогулок с дедушкой, который обычно рассказывал о своей боевой юности, Н. усвоил главное: нужно с детства готовить себя к испытаниям, воспитывать силу воли, формировать железный характер. Н. придумал замечательный способ тренировки характера. Он засовывал в рот целиком дольку лимона, а потом бежал к зеркалу и наблюдал: достаточно ли уже у него воли, чтобы не поморщиться? 
14. Как-то Н. увидел по телевизору передачу о волках. Особенно поразило его, как волки воют на луну. Будучи ребенком эмоциональным и впечатлительным, он решил узнать, что чувствуют волки в этот момент. Однажды вечером в полнолуние Н. подставил табурет к окну, взобрался на него и жалобно заскулил: «У-у-у-у». Что чувствуют волки, он так и не понял, зато получил от папы подзатыльник.

  Земля, Земля, я Сокол, прием! 
15.Как-то на картинке из старого бабушкиного календаря Н. увидел узбечку, несущую на голове кувшин с водой. Бабушка объяснила, что так переносить тяжести умеют только женщины Востока. На это объяснение Н. обиделся и решил доказать, что он ничуть не хуже восточных женщин. Он два дня, пока никто не видел, носил посуду из кухни в комнату только на голове. А потом посуда почему-то кончилась. 
16.Лет в пять Н. увидел документальные кадры о полете в космос Юрия Гагарина. И решил стать космонавтом. По вечерам он садился в эмалированный таз, надевал на голову кастрюлю, приставлял к уху чашку и громко кричал: «Земля, Земля, я Сокол, прием!»

----------


## Тимофеева

Жаль, что у людей 
17.Как-то Н. случайно побывал с мамой в часовой мастерской. Работа часовщика произвела на Н. неизгладимое впечатление. Особенно поразила Н. лупа, которую часовщик вставлял в глаз. Дома такой лупы не оказалось. Но еще неделю Н. разгуливал по квартире, вставив в глаз пробку от бутылки. 
18.Однажды на реке Н. наблюдал, как купается большая собака. Больше всего Н. понравилось, как собака, вылезая из воды, отряхивается. В этот момент Н. думал: «Жаль, что у людей волосы растут только на голове». И все же даже с таким количеством волос Н. умудрялся забрызгивать полванны, высушивая после душа голову по-собачьи.

  Все подряд 
19.Любимым стихотворением Н. долгое время было «Мишка косолапый по лесу идет...». При любом удобном случае Н. декламировал этот шедевр. Ему нравилось, что взрослые умиленно улыбаются во время чтения и аплодируют после. Только много лет спустя он узнал, что, 
оказывается, в тот период он не выговаривал «р» и вместо «ш» произносил «с». 
20.Как-то во время визита к родственникам тетя Лена, глядя, как Н. ковыряется вилкой в тарелке, сказала, что в Японии люди умеют кушать исключительно аккуратно и не то что вилкой, а обычными палочками. Вернувшись из гостей, Н. решил проверить, а не удобнее ли в самом деле есть палочками? Он взял два карандаша и, сидя прямо перед холодильником, стал есть все подряд. «Все подряд» потом пришлось долго отчищать от пола.

  Фантомас 
21.После того как Н. в первый раз посмотрел фильм «Фантомас», он решил повеселить бабушку. Н. тайно взял у мамы колготки, надел их на голову и неожиданно выскочил  перед бабушкой, издавая зловещее «ха-ха-ха». Бабушка почему-то совсем не развеселилась. 
22.В детстве Н. долго не мог понять, как это кошки и собаки едят без помощи лап. И тогда он решил поставить эксперимент. Он положил на тарелку бутерброд, поставил тарелку на пол, встал на колени, убрал руки за спину и принялся кушать. Через двадцать минут бутерброд все-таки был съеден. Это был один из первых удачных экспериментов в жизни Н.

  Я на солнышке лежу 
23.В средней группе детского сада Н. всерьез увлекся тяжелым роком и вознамерился, когда вырастет, стать рок-звездой первой величины. Как он считал, главному, от чего зависит успех, он уже научился. По воскресеньям он широко расставлял ноги, брал в руки веник, тряс вперед-назад головой, а после окончания композиции вскидывал кулак и вопил: «Bay!» 
24.Н. был большим поклонником мультфильмов. По субботам он любил инсценировать наиболее запомнившиеся сцены. Например, он надевал темные очки, ложился на пол, накрывал себя тазом и хрипловато напевал: «Я на солнышке лежу...» При этом он не забывал усадить напротив себя плюшевого льва.

  При этом оба мурлыкали 
25.Подруга Танька как-то  по-секрету рассказала Н., что больше всего денег у нищих. Она сама видела у одного полную кепку. После этого 
каждый раз, чтобы получить деньги на мороженое, Н. брал в руки свою панамку, вставал перед родителями и жалостливо затягивал: «Люди добре, мы сами не местные, поможите, чем можете, Христа ради!» 
26.Как-то Н. принес домой подобранного на улице котенка и заявил, что это его родной брат-близнец, потерявшийся в раннем детстве. Когда родители с самым серьезным видом попросили предъявить доказательства родственных отношений, Н. тут же налил в блюдечко молоко и, примостившись рядом с котенком, стал лакать. При этом оба мурлыкали от удовольствия.

  Бриллиантовая рука 
27.После первого просмотра фильма «Бриллиантовая рука» Н. решил освоить новый способ выпивания напитков, который в фильме демонстрировал один большой дядя. Подражая герою фильма, Н. наливал в рюмку молоко, охватывал ее ртом, а затем одним взмахом опрокидывал внутрь. Что-то другое наливать в рюмку в те годы Н. не решался. 
28.Однажды Н. заболел и целую неделю сидел дома. Ему пришлось смотреть по телевизору все подряд. Это было не бесполезно, так как Н. впервые увидел, как работают сурдопереводчики дневных новостей. Вечером, когда вернулись родители, Н. сел сбоку от телевизора и начал пересказывать руками все, о чем говорил диктор. Судя по реакции родителей, новости в тот день были очень веселыми.

  Ой, ромалы! 
29.Как-то мама сказала Н., что чесаться в приличном обществе — это признак бескультурья. «А как же собаки?» — спросил Н. «Собакам чесаться можно», — ответила мама. С тех пор, если в приличном обществе у Н. чесалось за ухом, он садился на пол и снимал зуд по-собачьи, то есть чесался задней ногой. 
30.На одном городском празднике Н. как-то увидел танец в исполнении настоящей цыганки. Это было ошеломляющее зрелище. В тот же вечер Н. надел на шею веревку с бельевыми прищепками, опустился на колени и начал трясти плечами, приговаривая: «Ой, ромалы!»

  Я злой и страшный 
31.Как-то, наслушавшись рассказов дяди Паши, Н. решил стать подводником. Для привыкания к суровым будням героических моряков Н. забирался под стол, долго сидел там молча, а потом высовывал руку-перископ, озирал окрестности и сам себе командовал: «Горизонт чист. Личному составу лодки подготовиться к всплытию». 
32.В пять лет у Н. открылись задатки серьезного драматического актера. Это произошло во время постановки сказки «Три поросенка». В ней он играл роль кровожадного волка. Особенно убедительно в исполнении Н. звучали слова: «Я злой и страшный серый волк. Я в поросятах знаю толк. 
Р-р-р!»

----------


## Тимофеева

В мире животных 
33.Однажды в передаче «В мире животных» Н. увидел, как змеи во время линьки меняют кожу. Змеиный способ раздеваться без помощи рук показался Н. исключительно удобным. На следующий же день, придя в садик, Н. начал извиваться всем телом и тереться о шкафчики и батареи, пытаясь избавиться от верхней одежды. 
34.Как-то Н. оказался на соревнованиях по художественной гимнастике. Под впечатлением от этого события он захотел стать чемпионом мира. Понимая, что путь к медалям не близок, Н. для начала решил освоить упражнение, которое называется шпагат. Он осваивал его долго, но, так и не освоив, сел в изнеможении на пол и сказал: «Сборная России по художественной гимнастике свои выступления закончила».

  Танец маленьких лебедей 
35.Летом Н. отдыхал с родителями на море. Там он познакомился с работой спасателей. Эта работа понравилась ему, особенно то, что спасатели имеют неограниченное право кричать на людей. Вспоминая летние дни, Н. порой выходил на балкон и, свернув ладошки рупором, кричал сверху вниз: «Женщина в розовом купальнике, не заплывайте за буйки! Мамаша, уберите своих детей от катера!» 
36.После того как Н. впервые увидел балет, он не на шутку задумался, а не попробовать ли себя в этом искусстве? Он спросил у мамы, какой балетный танец самый известный. Мама не только рассказала, но и достала пластинку с записью музыки Чайковского. Долго Н. репетировал перед зеркалом «танец маленьких лебедей».

  Дорогая, я ваш навеки! 
37.В шесть с половиной лет, насмотревшись кино про любовь, Н. решил, что, пожалуй, уже пора научиться целоваться по-настоящему. Он долго не мог найти партнера для обучения и, в конце концов, решил тренироваться на собственной руке. Обращаясь к своей кисти, Н. проникновенно шептал: «Дорогая, я ваш навеки!», а после этого целовал ее, причмокивая и порывисто дыша. 
38.Однажды во время посещения зоопарка Н. обратил внимание на гориллу. Его поразило, что у той вместо пяток — ладошки. Сообщив об этом открытии воспитательнице детского сада, он услышал в ответ краткое изложение теории эволюции Дарвина и заверение, что ноги у человека — это те же руки обезьяны, только изменившиеся. Дома Н. решил проверить это, зажал пальцами ног карандаш и попытался нарисовать гориллу. Но получилась воспитательница.

  Брачный рев марала 
39.Как-то Н. увидел старших мальчишек, которые учились танцевать «брейк». Движения танца, напоминающие конвульсии испорченного робота, буквально очаровали Н. Несколько недель он репетировал их перед зеркалом, издавая при этом скрип, скрежет, гул, тарахтенье, бульканье и другие звуки, которые, по мнению Н., должны издавать сумасшедшие роботы. 
40.Однажды вечером Н. впервые посмотрел вместе с родителями фильм «Неоконченная пьеса для механического пианино». И ничего в нем не понял. Поэтому фильм ему не понравился. За исключением одного эпизода. В нем актер Олег Табаков изображал «брачный рев марала в лесу». Эту сцену Н. очень любил повторять по ночам, когда порой не спалось.

  Дрессировщик клал 
41.Как-то в воскресенье Н. вместе с бабушкой побывал в цирке. Ткм выступал морской котик. Дрессировщик клал ему на нос кусочек сахара, а котик подбрасывал сахар вверх и ловко ловил прямо в рот. Н. решил обязательно освоить этот трюк. На освоение ушло три дня и 
полкоробки сахара. 
42.Н. очень долго не мог научиться крутить обруч. То ли потому, что Н. был очень худеньким. То ли потому, что постоянно мешали стулья. Ведь он стеснялся выходить с обручем на улицу и осваивал его дома. Но однажды у него получилось покрутить обруч целую минуту. Н. тут же побежал во двор хвастаться и крутил обруч до тех пор, пока не закружилась голова.

  Лыжню! 
43.Однажды по телевизору Н. увидел, как пляшут канкан. И решил, что это самый лучший танец из всех им виденных. Рассказом об этом танце он вдохновил всех девчонок из своей группы и организовал первое в детском саду варьете. Когда танец увидела воспитательница, она запретила его. После запрета Н. вместе с девчонками репетировали канкан в умывальнике. 
44.Как-то зимой Н. решил стать лыжником. По его мнению, настоящий лыжник отличался от просто катающегося на лыжах тем, что лыжник имеет право кричать на окружающих. Н. надевал лыжи и, объезжая вокруг дома, ждал, когда появится какой-нибудь прохожий. Когда наконец тот появлялся, Н. тут же подкатывал к нему и орал: «Лыжню!»

Клуб путешественников 
45.В старшей группе детского сада Н. участвовал в конкурсе инсценированной песни. Ему доверили исполнять главную роль — медведя из песни «Где-то на белом свете, там, где всегда мороз...» Н. должен был, как поется в песне, тереться о земную ось, которую в постановке имитировала лыжная палка. Благодаря стараниям Н. группа в конкурсе заняла первое место. 
46.С шести лет Н. полюбил смотреть боевики. Особенно его захватывали перестрелки. После очередного боевика под впечатлением виртуозной работы каскадеров Н. просил кого-нибудь дать залп. После этого он хватался за грудь, за живот и в конвульсиях со стоном медленно падал на пол. Упав, он успевал произнести: «Я убит, какая жалость». 
47.Из телевизионной передачи «Клуб путешественников» Н. узнал о существовании индийских йогов, которые могут лежать на гвоздях, глотать кинжалы и выдыхать огонь. После извещения родителей о том, что Н. приступает к тренировкам по системе йогов, папа спрятал все гвозди, а мама убрала спички. В результате все, что Н. смог освоить, — это позу «лотос».

----------


## Богиня

Тимофеева, не знаю как Вас зовут :Smile3: 

фанты есть такое понятие  это очень забавные и добрые игры, которые не ставят людей в нелепое состояние перед другими и доставляет удовольствие всем. советую в них поискать задания для гостей, сама идея, конечно, очень хороша...но вот исполнение ее финала...
проводили уже?
пока не начали спорить и защищать своюе творение сделайте все задания сами...понравится или нет, мне интересно :Taunt:

----------


## Тимофеева

ЗОДИАКАЛЬНАЯ ПЕРЕКЛИЧКА ГОСТЕЙ

Не надо быть сегодня скромным –
Отзовитесь в зале Овны!

Молодцы и сорванцы,
Где у нас сидят Тельцы?

Где ребята удальцы?
Всех быстрее Близнецы!

У зодиака много знаков,
Теперь хочу я видеть Раков!

Дружно отзовитесь вы,
Цари зверей, красавцы Львы!

Все посмотрим вправо, влево,
Где на юбилее Девы?

Поднимите-ка носы
И покажитесь нам, Весы!

Очередь по всем законам
Встать и выпить Скорпионам!

Здесь все знаки молодцы,
Всех удачливей – Стрельцы.

К ведущему не будьте строги
И отзовитесь, Козероги!

Поднимут рюмки пусть скорее
Без стесненья Водолеи!

Юбиляру пусть улыбки
Дарят ласковые Рыбки!

----------


## Анна1984

К сожалению не помню в какой теме говорили про танец невесты с папой (если что Курочка пожалуйста переправь в правильное место), могу предложить лирическую песню Папа Исполняет Дайкири (я ее исполняла на юбилей олдного мужчины), думаю хорошо получиться и на танец невесты с папой, песня лирическая.

----------


## Богиня

> ЗОДИАКАЛЬНАЯ ПЕРЕКЛИЧКА ГОСТЕЙ


можно и вытащить тут гостей на звездный танец, кстати) с комментариями ведущего и устроить массовую макарену или джигу)

----------


## Тимофеева

Во время застолья провожу несколько игр, в каждой игре выбирается один выйгравший, его определяет сам юбиляр. Нужно 4 человека. Затем они выходят и попами пишут год рождения именинника, например 1979.

А вот и *застольные игры*:
 Сейчас мы по очереди и по кругу признаемся имениннику в своей любви, в своем уважении. И хотя кое-кто утверждает, что любят не за что-то конкретное, а просто так, мы все же уточним и назовем те качества, которые привлекают нас в имениннике. При этом каждый за один раз должен назвать только одно качество. При этом желательно каждое достоинство именинника выразить одним словом, и это слово должно быть прилагательным. Например, я мог бы сказать: «Я тебя уважаю за то, что ты надежный». Кто в течение 10 секунд не скажет следующее признание, тот выбывает. А кто продержится дольше всех, тот получит от именинника благодарственный поцелуй или сердечное рукопожатие. Повторяться нельзя! Итак, начинаем... 
Вот несколько примеров того, что могут говорить гости: 
я тебя люблю, потому что ты красивый; 
я тебя уважаю за то, что ты эрудированный; 
я тебя люблю, как самого нежного; 
я тебя уважаю, так как ты принципиальный; 
я тебя люблю, потому что ты веселый.

.... и продолжение выбираем участника поп группы №2
Отношение к имениннику 
Дорогие гости... сейчас мы выразим свое отношение к имениннику. Причем мы не будем произносить длинных и цветастых речей. Каждый должен произнести всего одно слово. И это слово обязательно должно быть глаголом. Естественно, перед глаголом можно употребить несколько местоимений и предлогов. Например, так: «Я его уважаю». Тот, кто в течение ... и т.д. 
Несколько примеров: 
я его люблю; 
я с ним работаю; 
я ему симпатизирую; 
Я С НИМ СПЛЮ; 
я его обожаю...

участник поп группы №3
Дорогие гости... сейчас я открою маленькую тайну виновника торжества. Он очень любит свое имя. И более того, он с трепетом относится ко всем предметам, названия которых начинаются на ту же букву, что и его имя. И поэтому наш именинник, не сознавая того, любит получать подарки, которые начинаются с этой буквы. Давайте на несколько минут забудем, что мы ему на самом деле подарили. И давайте 
пофантазируем, что мы могли бы ему подарить, если бы заранее знали о его маленькой слабости. Например, я мог бы подарить аккордеон. И хотя он не умеет на нем играть, а у меня, увы, нет такой суммы денег, почему бы не помечтать? 
Теперь все по очереди... 
Несколько примеров: 
я с удовольствием подарил бы тебе автомобиль; 
я обязательно как-нибудь подарю тебя арбуз; 
я скоро подарю тебе антенну; 
я мог бы подарить тебе арбалет; 
я хотел бы преподнести тебе в виде подарка дорогой аметист...

Ну и наконец участник №4, и потом как вы поняли эти 4 человека и рисуют попами дату рождения, выходит прикольно, да и времени занимает за столом достаточно много, как раз пока гости кушают.
Дорогие гости... хотя сегодня мы уже сказали нашему имениннику немало теплых слов, сейчас мы вновь обратимся к жанру пожеланий. И пожелания, которые мы будем произносить, будут не совсем обычными. В каждом из них обязательно должно быть числительное. Вот я, например, могу пожелать имениннику, чтобы у него температура всегда была 36,6. Теперь ваша очередь... 
Несколько примеров: 
пусть твои телевизор берет 99 программ; 
чтобы напряжение в твоих розетках никогда не превышало 
220 вольт; 
если будешь продолжать расти, остановись на двух метрах; 
желаем тебе двух сыночков и двух дочурок; 
пусть в твоей новой квартире будет семь комнат...

----------


## Тимофеева

Где то на форуме нашла вот такую игру
Вот такая шутка с гостями, может вы её проводите. Подходит только для молодёжной свободной компании. Стулья ставятся в круг, на стульях сидят участники, чем больше, тем лучше. Начинаешь задавать вопросы, на которые можно ответить положительно или отрицательно, или -я. Участник ответивший положительно пересаживается на правый стул. Если там кто-то сидит, то на колени. Задача - быстрее вернуться на свой стул пройдя весь круг. Вопросы начинаю с самых невинных: "Вы мужчина?" . "Вы женщина?", "Кто сегодня целовался?". А там уже по компании смотришь как реагируют: " На ком чёрное бельё?", "У кого есть любовник(ца)?", "Кто любит секс на природе?" В такой азарт входят! Бывает и на второй круг переходят, не хотят останавливаться, и по 5 человек на одном стуле собираются, а потом всей гурьбой на каждом вопросе пересаживаются. Смеху бывает!

решила выложить вопросы, чтобы вам было легче и голову меньше ломаать, у меня этот список всегда под рукой:
Вы женщина?
Вы мужчина?
1.	Вы любите ходить в театр? 
2. У вас есть чувство юмора? 
3. Вы бы смогли влюбиться с первого взгляда? 
4. Вы пробовали прыгать с балкона? 
5. У вас есть проблемы в личной жизни? 
6. Вы умеете веселиться один (одна)? 
7. Вы часто бреете ноги? 
8. Вам нравятся женские ножки? 
9. Вы любите свою жену (мужа)? 
10. Вы часто принимаете душ? 
11. Вы хорошо запоминаете цифры? 
12. Вы часто красите губы? 
13. Вы часто целуете женщинам руки? 
14. Вы моете ноги на ночь? 
15. У вас есть выдержка? 
16. Вы сможете устоять перед красивой женщиной (красивым мужчиной)? 
17. Вы улыбаетесь незнакомым людям? 
18. Вы бывали в общественных банях? 
19. Вы доверяете самому себе? 
20. Вы смогли бы назначить свидание сразу двум девушкам (молодым людям)? 
21. Вам нравится ваша внешность? 
22. Испытываете ли вы наслаждение во время еды? 
23. Вы часто кадрите женщин (мужчин)? 
24. У вас много свободного времени? 
25. Вы уделяете внимание своей жене (мужу)? 
26. Вы ходите ночью на кухню? 
27. Вам говорили, что у вас красивая осанка? 
28. Вам говорили, что вы привлекательны? 
29. Вы часто влюбляетесь? 
30. Вы разговариваете сам с собой? 
31. Вы умеете классно «оттянуться»? 
32. Вы попадаете в экстремальные ситуации? 
33. Вы надежны? 
34. Вы бегаете за троллейбусами? 
35. Вы часто предаетесь воспоминаниям? 
36. Мы с вами нигде не встречались? 
37. Вы случайно не прыгаете по утрам с девятого этажа? 
38. Вы умеете контролировать ситуацию? 
39. Вы часто болеете с похмелья? 
40. Вы бы согласились стать членом партии «Любителей пива»? 
41. Вы бы согласились изменить свой пол? 
42. Вы умеете разбираться в людях? 
43. Вы пользуетесь общественным транспортом? 
44. Часто ли вы ходите в баню? 
45. У вас есть идеал? 
46. Вы любите поспать на свежем воздухе? 
47. Вы ходите в походы? 
48. Вы ходите на рыбалку? 
49. Вы занимаетесь сексом с незнакомцами? 
50. Вы любите приключения?
2.	 51.   У вас есть дети?
Часто ли Вы опаздываете на работу (учёбу
Часто ли вы посещаете ресторан? 
Любите ли Вы плотно покушать? 
Способны ли Вы на благородный поступок?
. Верите ли Вы в любовь с первого взгляда? 
Часто ли Вы моетесь в бане? 
Часто ли вы обещаете больше, чем способны сделать? 
Могли бы вы ради любви совершить подвиг?
Любите ли Вы сочинять стихи? 
Чистите ли Вы зубы? 
Любите ли Вы путешествовать?
 Хотите ли Вы прожить долго?
 Наступали ли Вы себе на шнурки?
 Любите ли вы отдых на природе?
 Смотрите ли Вы сериалы?
. Опасны ли Вы в гневе? 
Обливаетесь ли Вы холодной водой? 
Любите ли Вы готовить?
Бывает ли вам страшно?
Одобряете ли Вы здоровый образ жизни. 
Занимаетесь ли Вы спортом? 
Любите ли вы знакомства? 
Играете ли вы в шахматы? 
Выносите ли Вы мусор? 
Влюбчивый ли Вы человек?
 Поёте ли вы?
 Нравится ли Вам рано вставать по утрам? 
Снятся ли Вам кошмары? 
Пристаёте ли Вы к прохожим?
Помните ли Вы дни рождения своих друзей?
Нарушаете ли вы правила дорожного движения? 
Покупаете ли Вы дорогие вещи?
. Хочется ли Вам уехать жить в Америку?

Кстати с детками на выпускной в начальных классах я тоже играла, прошло классно, только вопросы, естественно подбирала соответствующие.

----------


## Тимофеева

А вот собрала подборку заданий для игры в фанты, пользуйтесь...
Выпить с соседом справа "на брудершафт"

Превратиться на 15 минут в иностранца. Выбрать какой-либо язык (можно тарабарский) и общаться только на нем.

Снять с себя одну вещь 

Сыграть пальцем на губе мотив песенки «Пусть бегут неуклюже...».

В одном углу комнаты заплакать, в другом - рассме¬яться, в третьем - зевнуть, в четвертом - станце¬вать.

Перецеловать всех в этой комнате

Сделать необычное групповое фото

Спеть песню в караоке

Станцевать танец маленьких утят

Рассказать стишок стоя на стуле

Поднять Риту три раза высоко над головой

Покатать на лошадке трёх человек. Вы лошадка.

Сказать тост и выпить.

Запеленать соседа в туалетную бумагу

Нарисовать юбиляра с закрытыми глазами.

Выпить бокал шампанского без помощи рук

Рассказать анекдот

Сделать комплимент каждому из присутствующих гостей противоположного пола 

Сделать какому-либо участнику расслабляющий массаж

В течение следующего часа каждые 5 минут сообщать всем игрокам "Прошло еще 5 минут" 

Покормить с ложечки каждого игрока

Какая радость , постарайся же в срок.,
Взобравшись на стул, прочитать нам стишок!

Как настоящий джигит, собирайте друзей
Лезгинку исполните нам поскорей !

Взгляните налево, а после направо,-
Соседа целовать имеете вы право!

Соседа, соседку зовите сейчас
У вас лишь минута , а вовсе не час.
Звездный миг для вас сейчас настал,-
Покажите как Ромео Джульетту обнимал

Пальцами нос ненедолго зажмите
Исполните песню ту, что хотите...

Украдкой не смотрите вы в окно,-
Исполните песню. "А нам все равно"
Гостям предложите вам помогать
И действия в песне все показать

Мечтаете вы показать здесь стриптиз?-
Тогда несомненно получите приз..
Возле шеста живого размяться
За страстный танец вам точно воздастся.

Может и немного вы сегодня пили
Надеемся, что славно закусили
Походкой пьяницы здесь вы пройдите...
Зрителей игрою убедите...

Размять сегодня легкие вы получили шанс
Аплодисменты зрителей,-лишь маленький аванс 
Перчатки (шарики)Надуйте до тех пор, 
Пока их взрыв не огласит простор
Это я из компа достала без перебора....
А вот опять же из моего неразобранного архива аналогичные задания для фантов. Но уже в прозе....
- С соседом или соседкой справа изобразить объятия Ромео и Джульетты.

- Зажать нос пальцами и спеть любимую песенку

- Поцеловать соседа или соседку слева от себя.

- Объясниться в любви всем присутствующим пантомимой

- Спеть вместе со всеми гостями песню про зайцев

- Станцевать цыганочку, собрав табор из гостей

- Станцевать лезгинку

- Станцевать страстный танец вокруг «живого» шеста

-Показать походку пьяного человека

-Поцеловать руку юбилярше

-Рассказать детское стихотворение, взобравшись на стул

-Надуть громадный шар, пока не лопнет, обеспечив тем самым салют

- Изобразить скульптурную группу» Рабочий и колхозница»

-Изобразить скульптурную группу «Мы с Мухтаром на границе»

- Пробежаться по залу с парочкой друзей, словно тройка резвых лошадей.

-Показать походку модели на подиуме

Выверните свою сумочку или карманы и подарите своему соседу что-то ценное на память

----------


## Тимофеева

КАКОЕ У ВАС НАСТРОЕНИЕ?

  Ведущий: 
  «Сейчас проверим, какое у вас настроение. Только давайте договоримся так: я задаю во-прос, а отвечать вы будете не вслух (я глуховат немножко), а при помощи жестов. Поставьте, пожалуйста, ладошки перед собой. Если вы дае¬те положительный ответ «да» - обе ладошки поднимаете чуть вверх, как это делаете, когда по лесенке взбираетесь. А если вы хотите отве¬тить «нет», опускаете ладошки «на ступеньку» вниз. Договорились? Начинаем!»   
- Вы мороженое любите?
- А двойки по физкультуре любите получать?
- А летом в речке купаться нравится?
- А болеть вам нравиться... за любимую футбольную ко¬манду?
- А когда вас укладывают спать в восемь вечера, нравит¬ся?
- Когда утром идете в школу, нравится?
- А в кино любите ходить?
- А когда на дворе яркое солнышко, нравится?
- А школьные праздники любите?
- А день рождения отмечать любите?
- А настроение у вас хорошее?
- А что же вы тогда на стенку лезете?

----------


## Elenn

Хочу поделиться своей застолкой. когда еще люди чувствуют себя скованно провожу след. момент с юбиляром. вызываю его в центр даю мыльные пузыри и говорю, что я знаю что у гостей есть масса вопросов к юбиляру , но они стесняются их задать, поэтому я в этом помогу им. И обращаюсь к юбиляру, мол говорят слово не воробей, вылетишь не поймаешь, чтобы потом не было казусов. предлагаю отвечать мыльными пузырями (сразу ничего никто не понимает. но после первого вопроса всё ясно). Итак вопрос такой ДО СКОЛЬКИ МЫ СЕГОДНЯ ГУЛЯЕМ (Юбиляр выдувает мыл. пузыри. а мы с гостями считаем). Идет хорошо.
Ну, и несколько вопросов:
-через сколько месяцев вы планируете опять собрать эту замеч. компанию.
-Во сколько завтра мы собираемся на "похмел"
-сколько бы вы хотели иметь внуков.
-на сколько вы любите своих друзей и родственников.
Может кто подскажет еще как-нибудь вопросики...

----------


## Стэллочка

Люди, ау! раздел называется "собственные наработки", а размещают материал из "чем развлечь гостей" или вообще доисторический)) где логика?

----------


## Стэллочка

предлагаю авторский сценарий детской игровой программы ко Дню космонавтики)))
Сценарий игровой познавательной программы "Межпланетное путешествие"к дню космонавтики.
(Оформление сценической площадки должно создавать атмосферу космического корабля. Этого можно добиться при помощи  видео-проекции звездной галактики,  световых эффектов, музыкального оформления и т.д)

Свет гаснет, звучит космическая музыка (видеозаставка  «Звездное небо») 
Голос командира космического корабля. 
Внимание, внимание! Через несколько минут космический корабль «Кристалл» отправляется в межпланетное путешествие! Всем принять готовность номер один. Начинаем отсчет..пять, четыре, три…
Голос Космической леди.
- Подождите! Я вижу на корабле неопознанные объекты!
 Командир.
-Космические пираты?
 Космическая леди.
Командир.Не похоже..средний рост 130 см, средний  возраст 10 лет, цвет лица розовый, имеются наличия глаз, ушей, рук и ног, ведут себя вполне дружелюбно.
- Инопланетяне? Как они здесь очутились? Так! Провести их полную проверку на чувство юмора, сообразительности и находчивости. При необходимости стимулировать космическими подарками.  Исполняйте!
(свет, музыкальный подклад на выход ведущей)
Космическая леди.
Здравствуйте..хм..даже не знаю как к вам обращаться. Интересно, с какой планеты  вы к нам попали? А сейчас я догадаюсь сама!  Если Вы любите  есть шоколадку «Марс», значит вы марсиане. Если вы любите ходить по земле босиком  – значит вы земляне! А как вы к нам  добрались? Прилетели или пришли?  (дети отвечают) все понятно! Значит вы ПРИШЕЛЬЦЫ! А вы знаете, что наш корабль сегодня начинает путешествие по галактике и вы, возможно, станете первооткрывателем какой-нибудь планеты или звезды  и назовете ее своим именем. Но чтобы отправится в далекое путешествие, я должна проверить, что вы знаете о космосе, потому что путь предстоит нелегкий и настоящие космонавты перед вылетом проходят медицинскую комиссию. Вы наверно все знаете, что у планет есть спутники, которые всегда находятся рядом.

----------


## Стэллочка

Посмотрите внимательно направо, налево..Увидели, что рядом с вами находятся  тоже ваши спутники, самые настоящие друзья. Поздоровайтесь с соседом справа ( дети здороваются), а сейчас с соседом слева. А сейчас проверим ваш слух. Повторяйте за мной то, что я буду делать (ведущая хлопает в ладоши, увеличивая постепенно  темп и количество хлопков) Вот так вы должны встречать гостей, которые нам будут встречаться в пути. 
У настоящих космонавтов должна быть отличная координация. Встаем, вытягиваем правую руку вперед, смотрим на нее и начинаем кружиться вокруг своей оси.  На счет 1.2.3.4.5 вы должны пройти прямо и не пошатнуться. Молодцы! К полету готовы!
    Но мы должны выбрать две команды, которые будут мне помогать в управлении нашим кораблем «Кристалл». Будьте внимательны и отвечайте на вопросы.

1. Какие планеты вы знаете? (отвечают)
2.Назовите знаки зодиака.
3.Назовите спутник земли.
(по правильным ответам формируются две команды по 6 человек. Участникам  вручаются звезды соответствующего цвета для 
каждой команды :  красные и синие)
Космическая леди. На протяжении всего пути, вы должны собрать как можно больше звезд, чтобы получить самый главный космический приз. Звезды могут так же собирать и остальные пришельцы, отвечая на  мои вопросы, принимать участие в межпланетных конкурсах. Ну что ж, команды в сборе, приготовиться к полету!  Начинаем все отсчет! Пять, четыре, три, два, один! ПУСК
( Музыка, свет, видеозаставка  полета в космосе)
Выходит  ростовая кукла Лунтик .
Лунтик. Здравствуйте! Я рад, что вы залетели ко мне в гости.  Вы, конечно меня узнали?
Космическая леди. Ну конечно узнали! Ты- Чебурашка!
Лунтик. Ну какой же я Чебурашка? Я же родился на луне и зовут меня…..
(дети отвечают)  Я здесь живу уже много лет один и всегда рад гостям. Но мне так здесь одиноко..я хочу, чтобы вы мне помогли . Вот в этом конверте задание для пришельцев.(отдает конверт) 
Космическая леди. (открывает конверт)  Ребята! Лунтик мечтает о друге и просит Вас  нарисовать космическое животное, которое могло бы жить на луне вместе с ним. Прошу командам  выполнять задание,  но помните, что важно не только нарисовать друга Лунтику, но и придумать  ему имя и немного рассказать о нем. А пока я вам немного расскажу о луне. 
1.	Конкурс «Космическое животное»
(для конкурса потребуются мольберты, ватман и маркеры, дети коллективно рисуют космическое животное)
(слайды картинок луны)

----------


## Стэллочка

Луна-это каменный шар размером намного меньше земли. Она вращается вокруг нашей планеты,  является ее спутником. Днем на луне стоит жара до 130 градусов, а ночью наоборот, страшный холод – 170 градусов. Есть на луне и гигантские равнины, которые люди называют морями, но на самом деле воды в них нет. Солнце всегда освещает только одну сторону луны. Из-за вращения вокруг земли освещенная солнцем луна видна не полностью, а лишь частями. В новолуние луна находится между землей и солнцем, и мы видим только узкий серповидный кусочек ее светлой поверхности – месяц.
Космическая леди. Внимание! Рисунки готовы! И первой начинает знакомство Лунтика с новым другом команда синей звезды.
(презентация рисунков, подведение итога, вручение звезд)
Лунтик. Большое спасибо, пришельцы! Счастливой дороги!
Космическая леди.  А  мы продолжаем наше путешествие. Приготовиться к старту! Взялись за руки, зажмурили глаза и поехали ( дети топают ногами)
Музыка, видеозаставка «Планета почемучек»
Космическая леди. Нас встречают жители этой планеты веселой песней, а мы их громкими аплодисментами.
 Музыкальный номер «Почемучки»
Космическая леди. Почемучки очень любознательный народ и приготовили для пришельцев свои  вопросы. За каждый правильный ответ будет вручаться  межгалактическая звезда. Внимание на экран!
(на экране проецируются видео-вопросы)
2.	Конкурс «Интеллект-галактика»
ВОПРОС 1
Потеря веса телами во время космического полета называется... 
1. сила тяжести 
2. перегрузка 
3. космический полет 
4. первая космическая скорость 
5. Невесомость
ВОПРОС 2
Малое небесное тело, которое вращается вокруг более крупного и удерживается на орбите силой его притяжения называется... 
1. космический корабль 
2. комета 
3. спутник 
4. астероид 
5. Планета
ВОПРОС 3
Сколько колец у Сатурна? 
1. 2 кольца 
2.  5 замкнутых колец 
3.  6 замкнутых колец 
4.  10 замкнутых колец 
5.  1000 различных колец 
ВОПРОС 4
Назовите самую удаленную от Солнца планету в Солнечной системе. 
1.  Меркурий 
2. Уран 
3. Нептун 
3. Плутон 
4. Юпитер 
ВОПРОС 5
Укажите дату первого полета человека вокруг Земли. 
1.  12.04.1961г. 
2. 12.08.1962г. 
3. 12.04.1965г. 
4. 23.04.1967г. 
5. 12.10.1969г 
ВОПРОС 6
Как назывался космический корабль, на борту которого первый космонавт планеты совершил полет? 
1.  "Союз" 
2. "Восток" 
3. "Восход" 
4. "Заря" 
5. "Челенджер 
ВОПРОС  7 
Гражданином какой страны был Первый космонавт? 
1.  США 
2. Чехословакия 
3. Советский Союз 
4. Китай 
5. Россия 
ВОПРОС 8 
Как звали Первого космонавта? 
1.  В.А. Шаталов 
2. С.П. Королев 
3. В.В. Рюмин 
4. Ю.А. Гагарин 
5. В.Н. Кубасов 

ВОПРОС 9
 Какая из планет Солнечной системы имеет два спутника, чьи названия переводятся как "Ужас" и "Страх"? 
1. Марс 
2. Сатурн 
3. Юпитер 
4. Уран 
5. Нептун 
(Подведение итогов)
Космическая леди. Молодцы!  Вы отлично справились с заданием Почемучек и  мы отправляемся дальше в путь!
(звучит музыкальная заставка, непонятные звуки и сигналы) 
Космическая леди. Внимание! Нам поступил сигнал с планеты

----------


## Стэллочка

инопланетян. Но я ничего не могу разобрать, совершенно не понимаю их язык, может им требуется помощь? Предлагаю воспользоваться коридором времени и очутиться на их планете. Вам нужно пройти через этот временной портал и помочь нашим инопланетным друзьям!
(Временной портал представляет собой конструкцию из обручей, обтянутых тканью. Звучит музыка, дети проходят через «коридор времени», в это время на экране появляется заставка «НЛО»
появляются «инопланетяне». Танцуют. Один из инопланетян  отделяется и вручает Космической леди «Космотелеграмму»)
Космическая леди.  Им действительно требуется помощь! Но для начала нужно расшифровать, что они нам прислали в космотелеграмме.  Вот инопланетный алфавит, кто быстрее прочтет, что же они нам написали, тот получит заветную звезду.
(алфавит представляет собой набор символов и предметов,  каждый из которого соответствует букве русского языка, например «Ведро –В» и т.д., в космотелеграмме зашифрована фраза «Верните летающие тарелки. Заранее спасибо!»)
3.	Конкурс «Язык инопланетян»
Космическая леди. А пока команды пытаются расшифровать космотелеграму инопланетян, я предлагаю остальным пришельцам  угадать загадки о космосе и заработать межгалактические звезды.

1.	Из какого ковша
        Не пьют, не едят,
 А только на него глядят? 
    (Большая Медведица)
2.	В дверь, в окно
Стучать не будет,
      А взойдет
И всех разбудит.
(Солнце)
3.	У бабушки над избушкой
      Висит хлеба краюшка.
Собаки лают, достать не могут.
(Месяц)
4.	По темному небу рассыпан горошек
Цветной карамели из сахарной крошки,
     И только тогда, когда утро настанет,
     Вся карамель та внезапно растает. 
(Звезды) 
5.	Эта межзвездная
Вечная странница
В небе ночном
     Только–только представится
    И улетает
    Надолго потом,
Нам на прощанье
Мерцая хвостом. (Комета)
(подведение итогов конкурса)
Космическая леди. Все понятно, они просят помочь им поймать летающие тарелки, которые при запуске неизвестно куда улетают и не возвращаются обратно на космодром. Мне потребуется по два самых хватких участника от каждой команды. Становитесь напротив инопланетян и постарайтесь поймать летающую тарелку. 
4.	Конкурс «Летающие тарелки»
( инопланетяне  вручают каждой команде по большому сачку и начинают «запускать» одноразовые тарелки, которые участники должны  поймать в  сачок)
(подведение итогов конкурса, вручение звезд командам по количеству пойманных звезд)
Космическая леди. Молодцы пришельцы! Отлично справились с заданием! Думаю, инопланетяне остались довольны вашим визитом, ну а мы продолжаем наш космический рейс на планету Волшебства, где нас ждет встреча с самим звездочетом! Приготовились в старту! Взялись за руки, зажмурили глаза и по-е-ха-ли!
(музыка, меняется свет, на экране появляется заставка звездного неба)
Космическая леди. Ничего не понимаю..почему нас никто не встречает? Одни только звезды вокруг.. вернее созвездия. Звезды нас окружают повсюду, и на небе и в жизни. Звезды кажутся нам маленькими светящимися огоньками, потому что они находятся очень далеко от земли. На самом деле звезда- это гигантский газовый шар, подобный нашему солнцу, который излучает тепло и свет. А созвездия – это узор из звезд, создающий какую-нибудь фигуру. Пришельцы, а вы знаете какие-нибудь созвездия? Назовите? (гончих псов, большая медведица, андромеда , змея, лебедь, рак и т.д.) Вот сейчас командам предстоит следующее задание под названием «Звездочет». Команды становятся друг напротив друга.  Сейчас для вас будут звучать отрывки из известных песен, а вы должны назвать исполнителя, т.е. звезду эстрады. За каждый правильный ответ –настоящая космическая звезда. Задание понятно? Слушаем первую песню.
5.	Конкурс «звездочет»
(звучат фрагменты из популярных песен)
Подведение итогов.
Космическая леди. А на этой планете живет тоже звездочка, и сейчас для вас прозвучит песня про доброго волшебника. Встречаем жителя планеты Волшебства бурными аплодисментами.
Номер «Песенка волшебника»
Космическая леди. Наше путешествие подходит к концу и осталась только одна планета, но на пути грозит опасность попасть под метеоритный дождь, поэтому предлагаю добраться до планеты «Дружба» по коридору времени. Итак – в путь!
(музыка, свет, в это время на игровую площадку сбрасываются шары)
Космическая леди. Ну вот, как я и предупреждала – выпал метеоритный дождь. А что вы знаете о метеоритах? Так вот….метеориты –это твёрдое тело космического происхождения, упавшее на поверхность Земли. Большинство найденных метеоритов имеют вес от нескольких граммов до нескольких килограммов. Крупнейший из найденных метеоритов  весом  60 тонн. Еще говорят, что падающая звезда-это метеорит.
       Но наши метеориты совсем для пришельцев не страшны, поэтому каждый член команды должен взять себе по одному метеориту (дети разбирают шары). Сейчас ко мне выходят по одному участнику из каждой команды. Вам нужно переправить свои метеориты на противоположную сторону, но без помощи рук, а только при помощи своего дыхания. Нужно изо -всех сил дуть на метеорит и справиться с этой нелегкой задачей быстрее своих соперников. Как  только первый из вас доберется с метеоритом до пункта назначения – в путь отправляется второй участник команды и. .тд. Чья команда первая перегонит все метеориты – та и получит заветные звезды в награду, которые ей потом пригодятся при подведении окончательного итога  космического путешествия. Приготовились? Начали!
6.	Конкурс «Метеорит»
(подведение итогов)

----------


## Стэллочка

Космическая леди. Как говорится «В космосе хорошо, а на земле лучше!» и нам пора возвращаться. Мы много нового и интересного сегодня узнали о космосе,  и надеюсь, что когда кто-нибудь из вас, пришельцы, вырастет – обязательно захочет стать космонавтом! И поведет свой корабль к новым звездам. А сейчас садимся в свои космо – стулья, зажмуриваем глаза и летим  домой на землю!
Музыка. Свет гаснет . Видео – заставка «Полет в космосе»
Голос командира космического корабля. Всех поздравляю с отличным завершением полета. Вы показали себя смелыми, находчивыми и веселыми пришельцами. Буду рад видеть вас на моем корабле «Кристалл»  в качестве пассажиров.  Ну а сейчас пришла пора нам прощаться. Всем удачи и до новых встреч.
Космическая леди. А сейчас подведем итоги нашего космического рейса. Уважаемые пришельцы! Сосчитайте сколько звезд вы получили во время путешествия? 
(подведение игры, награждение участников)
Я поздравляю всех вас с успешным завершением полета и желаю в будущем обязательно найти свою счастливую звезду. До новых встреч!

----------


## Actress

Привет всем! Провожу на свадьбах небольшую застольную игрушечку. Когда гости еще не готовы танцевать. Можно использовать как варинт Распределения обязанностей молодоженов. 
Застольная игра «Свадебная переписка»
Вед: Внимание! Внимание! Рассекречена тайная переписка наших молодоженов. Давайте почитаем!  
(Заготовлено 12 конвертиков по количеству сообщений)
Конверты раздаются гостям: письма невесты – гостям невесты, письма от жениха – гостям жениха). Первый конверт вскрывают гости невесты, читают, что написано на листике, а затем вскрывают первый конверт гости жениха и оглашают то, что содержится в нем.  И так далее. Получается своеобразный диалог между гостями. 
Примеры вопросов и ответов в письмах: 
Конверты для гостей невесты: 
1)	Милый, мы купим корову? 
2)	Золотко, ты будешь отдавать мне всю зарплату? 
3)	Солнце мое, ты будешь подавать мне по утрам кофе с булочкой?
4)	Дорогой, ты будешь покупать мне каждый день наряды? 
5)	Любимый, ты хочешь, чтобы у нас было три девочки и ни одного мальчика? 
6)	Хороший, будешь ли ты мне помогать по кухне? 

Конверты для гостей жениха:
1)	Мечтай, мечтай, моя любимая!
2)	Если будет позволять зарплата.
3)	Как скажешь, единственная моя! 
4)	Все зависит от тебя, родная! 
5)	Я только об этом и мечтаю, хорошая моя!
6)	Ну скажешь тоже. Поживем –увидим! 


Проходит весело, особенно если придумать каверзные ответы и вопросы.

----------


## Окрыленная

До сих пор про коров... Помню этот момент был в ЧРГ в самых первых выпусках...
УХ....
Веселая затея на юбилее.
Гости выходят в зал, образуют хоровод, каждое пожелание пытаются изобразить телами, звуками, движениями, жестами.
Собрались сегодня вместе юбилей отметить,
Трудно что-то упустить и что-то не заметить,
В хоровод сейчас мы дружно встали,
Пожеланья юбиляру все собрали!
А теперь изобразить их попытаемся,
Воплотить в действительность их постараемся!
Желаем расслабленья, взятия высот,
Признаний, прибавленья,
Закалки, повышенья МРОТ,
Аплодисментов громких, откровений!
Куража и задора,
И сладостных утех,
Харизмы, духа боевого
И всяческих побед!
Чтоб праздник был в душе всегда, 
В глазах же ликованье,
Здоровья крепкого сполна,
В любви интима и признаний!
И шубку норковую на плечах,
И женской лучшей доли
Чтоб все мужчины вас носили на руках
( мужчины берут на руки)
И шопинга в Париже, отдыха на Средиземном море!
Все наши пожеланья в памяти храните,
И нас запомните таких вот чумовых
А неприятностям и бедам средний палец покажите!
И чтоб депрессия была лишь  только у других!

----------


## Анна1984

делаю на день рождения 18 лет девочку зовут Карина. пока черновой вариант. зацените
http:/*************.com/files/348fybizp

----------


## Стэллочка

Анна, в-принципе нормальная нарезка, только мне резануло про "целуй меня везде"))

----------


## Анна1984

> принципе нормальная нарезка, только мне резануло про "целуй меня везде"))


я еще думала по поводу той песни,де папа хотел сына. как вы думаете обид не будет? а про 




> "целуй меня везде"


уберем

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

9 июня, проводим юбилей 50 лет мужчине Решили сделать специальный выпуск программы "Время" (проектор есть) - думали не получиться Три недели делали, собирали материал, озвучивали и т д Результат превзошёл наши ожидания Получилось Супер Осталось дождаться, как гости и юбиляр  оценят наш труд :Taunt:

----------


## Анна1984

Герман, а можно выпуск в студию?

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

Да! Но только чуть попозже, юбилей проведу, и обязательно покажу в отчёте.  :Yes4:

----------


## Стэллочка

> я еще думала по поводу той песни,де папа хотел сына. как вы думаете обид не будет?


Анна, перед включением можно сказать, что каждый мужчина, когда ожидает рождение первенца мечтает о сыне (включить нарезку) и продолжить "но в итоге больше всего любит дочь" и пустить песню о любви отца к дочке, так же он может пригласить ее на медленный танец)))

----------


## Анна1984

пригласить на танец после всех нарезок? мне даже пришла на ум песня Дайкири папа

----------


## Стэллочка

(второй раз отправляю, почему- то не уходят мои сообщения) Аня, ты можешь разбить на блоки всю нарезку и ПОЭТАПНО вести репортаж о жизни именинницы. После  нарезки ПАПА пусть сразу идет танец с дочкой, тост за папину любовь и дальше по плану)) кстати, спасибо за дружбу!!!!!!!!

----------


## Анна1984

Хочу представить вашему вниманию историю жизни именинницы 18 лет назад ангелы сошли с небес и свершилось великое чудо, в роддоме города Абдулино  появилась  на свет очаровательная малышка (Как родилась Карина  №1) (наступает на цифру 1) каждый мужчина, когда ожидает рождение ребенка мечтает о сыне  №2 "но в итоге больше всего любит дочь”. Итак родилась девочка по имени №3 и росла она не по дням а по часам №4 в садик она не ходила а  так, как родители работали и были постоянно заняты, то  она №5 и вот уже нашей Карине 6 лет №6 . Теперь самый ответственный момент для ребенка это первый звонок №7. И тут неожиданно Карина заявляет №8 ну а этого совсем от нее никто не ожидал №9 первая любовь пришла в 4 классе №10 потом  у нее появились другие мечты №11 (я хочу машину) папа объяснил ей, что еще рано водить машину, вот будет тебе 18 –тогда пожалуйста, тогда она решила во что бы то ни стало №12 и для этого ей потребовалось 
№13  но поняла, что таких денег ей не накопить и обнаружила №14 потому что все истратила потом наступил очередной день рождения №15, она стала задумываться о своей будущей профессии и твердо решила №16 и она знала что для этого №17 и вот наконец наступило долгожданное совершеннолетие №18  И я сейчас предлагаю тебе совершить этот прыжок в совершеннолетие в 18 лет. Обернись назад именно там осталось твое детство, твои игрушки, а теперь посмотри вперед-здесь тебя ждет взрослая жизнь, ты готова прыгнуть в нее? нарезки здесь http:/*************.com/files/v5l51thgf

----------


## Богиня

> Обернись назад именно там осталось твое детство, твои игрушки, а теперь посмотри вперед-здесь тебя ждет взрослая жизнь, ты готова прыгнуть в нее? нарезки здесь http:/*************.com/files/v5l51thgf


мне кажется таких вещей не надо говорить ни в каком возрасте...игрушки есть в любом жизненном этапе, просто они меняются по стоимости))), а детство...пока в нас живет ребенок мы умеем улыбаться и искренне верить в чудеса!
поэтому уберите фразу...она шаблонная и очень искажает жизни смысл, на самом деле... :Yes4: 
я бы что то типа такого предложила:
в 18 все уже можно и столько всего предстоит попробовать...когда и с кем - выбирать лишь тебе! прыгай вперед - к новым волшебным свершениям, чудесным моментам и искренним и настоящим друзьям, которые пусть будут рядом в самые важные моменты твой жизни!

----------


## Анна1984

> поэтому уберите фразу...она шаблонная и очень искажает жизни смысл, на самом деле...
> я бы что то типа такого предложила:


а остальное как оцениваете?

----------


## Богиня

> а остальное как оцениваете?


честно? только без обид...
Вам же было 18....вспомните, что это за период и возраст и напишите...ОТ ДУШИ! :Yes4:

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Эту сценку я придумала для свадьбы, на которой было 4 беременных девушки с пузиками внушительных размеров. Я соорудила им инопланетные шапочки и в таком виде они тестировали жениха.
Мы с планеты Бейби-бень
Прибыли к вам в этот день
Нам пришел такой заказ - 
В будущем поздравить вас 
С пополнением в семействе
И теперь хотим все вместе
Вот на этом самом месте
Убедиться, что отец - 
Бедет супер-молодец!
Далее жениху со свиделем предлагали нарядить пупса (подгузник, чепчик, распашонка, ползунки). 
Потом проводила эту сценку ещё раз, и в обоих случаях женихам понравилось, очень внимательно изучали устройство подгузника и были удивлены, что на одежде новорожденных швы на лицевой стороне))) Может кому идейка пригодится.

----------

Диковина (29.01.2016)

----------


## Всегда всем весело

[QUOTE]


> Я делаю тоже "собиралку женщин", только по другому...Называю гарем...объединила два конкурса, лет 15 назад увиденных мною на чьей то свадьбе...Спрашиваю у гостей - какими качествами должен обладать настоящий мужчина? Гости отвечают, происходит какое-то общение, потом прошу выйти ко мне мужчин, которые считают, что они обладают этими качествами, выходят несколько мужчин - останавливаю в зависимости от количества гостей. Прошу их представит себя братьями - арабскими прЫнцами, надеваю на головы им арафатки и говорю о том, что главное у настоящего арабского прЫнца что? Конечно гарем. Кто больше наберет – тому отец за каждую жену в подарок нефтяную вышку подарит. Но невест не просто так выбирают у нас! Наши женщины - самые красивые женщины в мире и привыкли к мужскому вниманию, привыкли, чтобы их на руках носили. Поэтому невест вы себе будете в гарем забирать на руках. Времени у вас - 1 минута, кто же лучше справится? Начали!
> 
> Принцы бегают по залу и на руках приносят к себе в гарем женщин.
> 
> Замечательно! Давайте посчитаем, кто же будет самым богатым наследником – у кого гарем богаче? Считаем... А потом...
> 
> Уважаемые принцы, вы как люди восточные, должны понимать, что вам можно иметь столько жен, сколько вы можете обеспечить! Поэтому мы сейчас посмотрим – кто и з вас лучше справится с этой задачей – обеспечить всех своих жен самым необходимым. Задание следующее – найти в зале и принести женам вещи, которые необходимы каждой женщине – кто быстрее и полнее обеспечит своих жен - тот и победитель. Итак, каждой жене необходимо принести...Кто быстрее справится...После окончания, и выбора победитиля, спрашиваю - легко ли было с гаремом, запыхавшиеся мужчины отвечают - конечно нет...Тут я обращаюсь к жениху и в шутливой форме говорю ему что-то типа - видишь как нелегко с гаремом то? Не заводи!...[/quote


Я тоже провожу конкурс-собиралку  "Кто из вас ловелас?". В арсенале имею трусы огромного размера в кол-ве 2 шт, вызываю мужчин, надеваю эти трусы и они собирают туда дам, у кого больше влезет, тот и ловелас. Конкурс всегда имеет большой успех, но быстро заканчивается, а теперь я знаю как его можно продолжить))) Мне очень понравилась ваша идея с гаремом, спасибо, попробую ее обработать под свои трусы))))

----------


## YLKE

> каждый мужчина, когда ожидает рождение ребенка мечтает о сыне  №2 "но в итоге больше всего любит дочь”.


Откровенно говоря я бы написала (каждый мужчина, когда ожидает рождение ребенка мечтает о сыне, но Иван Иванович мечтал о дочери смотрел на звезды. И однажды вселенная подарила ему звезду.  :Smile3:

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Этот Шумовой оркестр был взят из ЧРГ, но я переделала его под себя. На юбилее провожу коронацию юбилярши и после того, как церемония закончилась предлагаю исполнить гимн для королевы. 

Шумовой оркестр
Песенка на мотив «Во саду ли, в огороде»
«Во саду ли, в огороде»  - 
Песенка простая,
На трубе ее ______________(имя гостя)
Нам сейчас сыграет!

Эту песенку простую ____________(имя ) 
Тоже знает,
И сейчас звенящим бубном
Славно подыграет!

В этой песне не хватает
Радости немножко!
Пусть нам ______________(имя) подыграет
Быстренько на ложках!

Получилось очень чудно,
Отрицать не стану,
Пусть вам _____________(имя) подыграет
Ложкой по стакану!

Хорошо сейчас сыграли,
Но еще немножко
Пусть вам ________________(имя) подыграет
На губной гармошке!

Хорошо как получилось,
Сердце холодеет!
Подыграйте все оркестру,
Кто на чем умеет!
(Тут идет в ход все что угодно, раздаю маракасы, барабаны, погремушки, свистки, трещётки,  остальные гости могут хлопать в ладоши)

----------

Задор_Инка (16.01.2021)

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Это поздравление для 50-летнего женского юбилея в последний раз стало отличной заменой Звёздной дорожки (ее я проводила в этой компании) Материал взят из ЧРГ.
Золотое поздравление
По ходу поздравления вручаются золотые шоколадные медальки 
Этой славной весенней порой
У тебя юбилей золотой.
Двадцать пять на два умножим
И деянья твои подытожим.
Стала ты, поверь, золотая
Скажем честно, медали вручая.
С рук начнем. Они впрямь золотые!
На столе результаты какие!
Эти рученьки сумки таскают,
Гладят, стряпают, деток ласкают…
Они всюду порядок наводят,
В доме этом подчас верховодят! (вручение медали)
И головушка золотая!
В ней работа идет непростая.
Ум природный плюс опыт с годами
Дали вес уважения даме!(вручение медали)
Дальше сердце – оно золотое,
Благородней найдешь где такое?
За родных и друзей оно стонет,
А ведь это дорого стоит! (вручение медали)
Вот по жизни идешь ты такая,
И душа у тебя золотая!
Широка, и добра, и мятежна,
И в работе, бесспорно, прилежна.
Очень любим тебя мы за это,
Все душевным теплом обогреты! (вручение медали)
О характере скажем. Простой,
Но, конечно, и он золотой.
Он и прочный, и стойкий навек.
Положительный ты человек!
Все решенья твои грандиозны,
И подходишь к делам ты серьёзно.
По характеру вывод такой:
Он, как ты ни крути, золотой. (вручение медали)
И какая ты, (имя___________), родная,
Золотая кругом, золотая!
А ты знаешь, что все золотые
Остаются всегда молодыми!

----------


## Богиня

> Это поздравление для 50-летнего женского юбилея в последний раз стало отличной заменой Звёздной дорожки (ее я проводила в этой компании) Материал взят из ЧРГ.


почему Вы пишите ЧРГ, но не пишите автора?!!
 да хоть из плейбоя он взят, это вообще не суть важно! :Yes4:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Эту сценку я придумала для свадьбы, на которой было 4 беременных девушки с пузиками внушительных размеров. Я соорудила им инопланетные шапочки и в таком виде они тестировали жениха.


а эти стихи читали девушки?
мне кажется,что не самая лучшая идея надевать инопланетные шапочки на беременных.Но если в вашем регионе это идет хорошо,то нужно конкурс какой-то инопланетный сделать,а не банальный.Получается,что начало эффектное и необычное,а финал испорчен напрочь.Например,знание терминов планеты бейби-день(аспиратор, отличие подгузника от памперса часто не знают и тд)....А в итоге вручить диплом инопланетный со званием супер-отец

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Lara14!Лара, прости, цитирую тебя:"А мне везёт , потому что я добрая!"А это мой ответ:А я не  только добрая , я профессиональная.))Ведущая профессиональная должна быть не только доброй,но и меру знать.А быть доброй не только по отношению к себе, а прежде всего к гостям,к заказчикам, которые тебе , между нами,девочками, ЗА ЭТО,деньги платят.Я и не спорю больше, проводи чего хочешь.Видимо таков уровень гостей, коль с ними так можно.Да, я с такими работать не умею и не хочу.Зачем опускать себя? Вот поэтому мои заказчики, чаще всего, не позволят над собой надругаться)))И ты это тоже поймешь, вот тогда и у тебя БУДЕТ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ ЗАКАЗЧИКОВ ВЫБИРАТЬ. Ну, я же просила НЕ ОБИЖАТЬСЯ,Лариса!Ты интересная девочка!Повторные компании , безусловно, делают честь любой ведущей.Все хорошо! А слова обиднее такие слышать из уст заказчиков, а не коллег.Так что, МИР?

----------


## shoymama

> собрала подборку заданий для игры в фанты, пользуйтесь...


Итак, попробую воспользоваться тем, что мне предлагают:



> Спеть песню в караоке


после этого о празднике можно забыть - караоке продолжится само...




> Станцевать танец маленьких утят


один человек танцует за четверых? Свежо!



> Рассказать стишок стоя на стуле


  очень сильно на любителя



> Поднять Риту три раза высоко над головой


 ваще!!!



> Покатать на лошадке трёх человек. Вы лошадка.


 еще ващее!!!



> Запеленать соседа в туалетную бумагу


  бедный сосед! Про туалетную бумагу уже писано-переписано, плевано-переплевано - не впрок видать



> Выпить бокал шампанского без помощи рук


 за битую посуду платит организатор конкурса



> В течение следующего часа каждые 5 минут сообщать всем игрокам "Прошло еще 5 минут"


 ???



> Покормить с ложечки каждого игрока


  чем и зачем? Ложечка одна на всех?



> Покажите как Ромео Джульетту обнимал


 ага, потом мы будем обсуждать и делиться опытом, как остановить драку?



> Мечтаете вы показать здесь стриптиз?...


 -  ну какой же праздник без стриптиза!!!



> Это я из компа достала без перебора....


 *ЗРЯ!!!!!!*

А я вот сижу и перебираю
 Не из желания придраться, а просто обращаю внимание, что такие вещи проводить - фу!

Да еще и тема называется – «СОБСТВЕННЫЕ наработки»

----------


## клеопатра-29

Вопрос о фантах у меня возникал давно нуууу не идет у меня эта "палочка выручалочка" как скажут многие,и вот после раздумий я попробывала сделать  танцевальные фанта и проходит это как концерт знамеитостей на юбилее (на свадьбе такое не провожу) и стриптиза точно НЕТ(хотя когда гости выягивают,задания ,иногда говорю,типо не боитесь ли вытянуть задание станцевать стриптиз)А отправной точкой стали слова (все их знают,а автора не знаю) :Blush2: 
А мне .........
Вина налей,чтоб перестать стесняться,
Станцую танец лебедей ,пусть гости веселяться!
Танцуем гопак,танец шамаа,яблочко,танго,танец живота,лезгинку,произвольную программу с лентой.Вот как- то так , и в таком ракурсе, публика очень хоошо принемает эти фанты. Да, и на танцы я использую минемальную атебутику(танго -цветок,шаман-головной убор и бубен и т. д.)

[img]http://s20.******info/525133911b326f7c39bcf7903c845a20.gif[/img]

----------


## devir

> В первой теме часто проскальзывает прощание с девичьей фамилией. У меня за 1 столом молодые прощаются с холостой и незамужней жизнью. Даю им по шарику, зубочистке и фломастеру. Пользуясь помощью гостей невеста пишет на шарике все, что у неё связано с незамужней жизнью, а жених - все, что у него связано с жизнью холостой. Пишем, зачитываем, под аплодисменты лопаем! Конечно, все с подводкой.  Гости активно участвуют, комментируют. Правда, шарики иногда не хотят лопаться.... Преимущественно у жениха....
> Придумано лично мной, но, убеждаюсь многократно, что Ильич абсолютно прав в том, что "идеи витают в воздухе". Но в наших местах больше ни у кого такого вроде бы нет...


Делаю так при встречи молодых, прощание с холостяцкой жизнью, маркером молодые рисуют свою холостяцкую жизнь, и отпускаем шары (шары соответственно с гелеем)

----------


## devir

Форумчане, дорогие мои помогите советом. Хочу провести конкурс даже скорее не конкурс, короче, хочу дам попросить танцевать с ленточками как в художественной гимнастике, как бы номер от отдела на вечеринке. Конечно садить на шпагат не собираюсь, просто красиво под музыку покрутить ленту. Красиво это будет или не стоит заморачиваться.....

----------


## Ильич

> хочу дам попросить танцевать с ленточками как в художественной гимнастике, как бы номер от отдела на вечеринке. Конечно садить на шпагат не собираюсь, просто красиво под музыку покрутить ленту. Красиво это будет или не стоит заморачиваться.....


Давно уже этот конкурс крутят разные ведущие... Так что не надо изобретать велосипед. Он уже придуман.Только не дам а мужиков надо просить, что бы они изображали дам. Так прикольнее смотрится

----------


## Бирби

[QUOTE=Окрыленная;4348600]Девочки, спасибо за оценку  моих струн.. Это момент, когда замирают ВСЁ и смотрят на меня ... а потом.. каждый думает о своем..Это так трепетно.. Для таких моментов я уже придумала слово *МУРАШКОПАД*
Насчет музыки - однозначно, саксофон. Недавно мне попалась фоновая музыка как раз для такого момента
 -_ Игорь Кружалин - Есть только миг.( саксафон)_
А так до этого использовала свой любимый трек.. от него просто балдею..
_Из кинофильма " Гардемарины" - Как жить без любви! " -_ только без слов... Это нечто...[/QU
Спасибо вам за творчество! Да ,тут нужна такая мелодия,всё это продумать надо,чтоб слова слились с мелолдией!

----------


## sveta_nekrasova40

Я рада, что нашла ваш замечательный форум. Много интересного взяла для своей работы. Сегодня я впервые решила выложить свой материал. Я провожу  на свадьбе игру для молодожёнов. У меня приготовлено два комплекта карточек. Один для невесты с ответами, а другой с ответами для жениха. Молодые встают друг к другу спиной, я им задаю вопросы, а они выбирают карточку с правильным на их взгляд ответом. Одновременно отвечают и жених и невеста. Если ответы совпадают, то молодые зарабатывают право выстрелить в сердца, за которыми спрятаны различные шуточные призы, а также и свадебное путешествие. Игра: «Молодожены».

Вопросы мужу:
1. Если ваша жена – машина, что вам больше всего в ней нравится?
   А) Упругость сидения.
   Б) Блеск фар.
   В) Урчание мотора.
   Г) Гладкий корпус.
2. Какой лозунг вы бы повесели у себя в спальне?
   А) вставай проклятьем заклеймённый.
   Б) Кончил дело, гуляй смело.
   В) а он мятежный просит бури.
3. Если вашу жену сравнить с кроватью, что вам больше всего в ней нравится?
   А) Ее упругость.
   Б) Не скрипучесть.
   В) Ее размеры.

Вопросы жене:
4. Что может случиться с вашим мужем, при занятии сексом, если его сравнить с машиной?
   А) Холостые обороны.
   Б) Преждевременный впрыск топлива.
   В) Неожиданный выхлоп.
5. На какое огородное растение похож ваш муж после пьянки?
   А) Плющ
   Б) Одуванчик
   В) Репейник
   Г) Хмель

6) Какое из домашних дел вы выполняете лучше всего?
   А) Вкручиваете мозги.
   Б) Вешаете лапшу.
   В) Выжимаете соки.
7. Бонусный вопрос: Какая часть вашего мужа менее талантливая?
   А) Верхняя.
   Б) Нижняя.

----------


## sveta_nekrasova40

Недавно проводила юбилей мужчины, который отмечал своё 60-летие. Один из блоков я называла "Мудрые советы". Часть материала я брала из журнала "Чем развлечь гостей", но свои изменения.  
                                  МУДРЫЕ СОВЕТЫ.
60 лет — возраст мудрости
 Мудрость – настоящее украшение человеческой жизни.

« Ну, ты и мудрец!» - говорят иногда с осуждением, иногда с восхищением. И в том и другом случае прослыть мудрецом – почётно. Ведь мудрец, не тот, кто знает  много, а тот, чьи знания приносят реальную пользу. А поскольку умение Валерия Ивановича окружить себя интересными людьми позволило собрать великолепную компанию, то смело можно утверждать, что сегодня мы присутствуем на юбилее мудреца. 

Что значит «мудрым быть», скажи?
Путь жизни никогда не торопи
И,  наблюдая за закатом и рассветом,
Возрадуйся, что в мире есть всё это.
Коль ум большой на опыт обопрется,
То обретение мудростью зовётся.

 Знаете, чем отличается мудрый от умного? Умный, если попадёт в трудную ситуацию, то найдёт выход из неё, а мудрый никогда в неё не попадёт.
Мудрость – это знание жизни, умение не принимать скоропалительных решений.
А сейчас пришло время услышать мудрые советы от юбиляра.

	Валерий Иванович, бытует мнение, что настоящий мужчина должен уметь следующее:  наточить нож, поменять розетку, начистить ботинки, открыть вино без штопора, нырять с берега, грести, ездить верхом, настроить Интернет, приготовить шашлык….
 А что может добавить в этот список юбиляр?
                       ( Отвечает именинник)
	Один из мужских журналов отметил: чтобы не иметь друзей, надо звонить им лишь, когда тебе, что-то нужно, никогда не проставляться по поводу дня рождения, учить жить, если тебя об этом не просят. 
А что нужно делать, чтобы иметь много друзей?
                         ( Отвечает именинник)
 После столь серьёзной беседы поднимем бокалы за высшую мудрость – умение  обретать друзей, отличать добро и зло, важное и неважное,  истинное и ложное. 
                                            (Выпили и закусили) 
Если мы измеряем, прожитые годы количеством лет, зим, вёсен, прозвеневших над нами ливней, то почему не можем измерить свою жизнь в других единицах измерения. В каких? Да в самых разных!

Мартышка, например, в детском мультфильме измеряла  длину удава в попугаях. Мы тоже можем измерить именинника в попугаях, а его жизнь количеством удач, счастливых дней, числом друзей.

	Наш именинник, возможно, захочет измерить свою жизнь, количеством городов и стран, где он побывал.........

	Валерий Иванович, вы еще младенец — у вас ещё всё впереди....


•	А если, Валерий Иванович, вашу жизнь измерить изъезженными вами дорогами и намотанными километрами, то вас смело можно назвать кругосветным путешественником и долгожителем.

	Валерий Иванович, поистине другие столько не живут.

•	А если вашу жизнь измерить количеством и качеством пламенных взглядов, устремлённых на вас? Тот возникнет очередной большой пожар  имени Смирнова Валерия Ивановича.

•	Прожитые годы можно измерить  и бессонными ночами, и трудными ситуациями — были они и в жизни нашего именинника, но всегда рядом оказывались верные друзья, близкие, родные, готовые прийти на помощь.

              Если судьба благосклонна к человеку и хочет одарить его  
   величайшим счастьем, она даёт ему верных друзей.
         Я предлагаю тост за величайшее счастье на свете, 
за верных   друзей.

----------


## sveta_nekrasova40

Когда я предоставляю слово для поздравления гостям, то люблю использоватьв качестве "Переходного мостика " анекдот. Анекдот плюс "хвостик" получается хороший переход.

Анекдот

Разговаривают две подруги:
- По телевизору говорили, что страус очень плохо видит,  а его желудок способен переваривать практически всё.
- Да, отвечает вторая, из него бы вышел прекрасный муж.

          Все вы знаете, что из нашего юбиляра тоже получился прекрасный муж, поэтому я предоставляю слово его жене, Лидии Семёновне.
(ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕТ ЖЕНА)
Анекдот
Муж:
– Дорогая, я заметил, что в последнее время ты всё время берешь с собой на работу моё фото. Почему?
Жена:
– Когда у меня возникает проблема, независимо какой сложности, я смотрю на твоё фото, и проблема исчезает.
Муж:
– Гм, не думал, что имею на тебя такое волшебное влияние.
Жена:
– Да, когда я смотрю на твоё фото, я говорю себе: "Боже! Какие ещё проблемы могут быть больше чем эта?!!"


     Дорогая Лидия Семёновна, я знаю, что муж для вас не является проблемой, потому что в вашей семье царит любовь и уважение друг к другу, а для того, чтобы такие отношения были между вами и  дальше, я хочу дать вам совет как нужно ухаживать за мужем.
   Лидии Семёновне дарится памятка 
 «КАК УХАЖИВАТЬ ЗА МУЖЕМ»

ПАМЯТКА «КАК УХАЖИВАТЬ ЗА МУЖЕМ»


Утром, на заре румяной,
Вы помойте мужа в ванной,
Предварительно напенив
Воду гелем ананасным,
А потом из умывальни
Понесите мужа в спальню,
Обернувши простынею
Из материи атласной.
Там раскройте осторожно,
Поцелуйте все, что можно:
Носик, ушко, попку, грудку
И конечно, каждый пальчик.
Расчешите волос смело:
Правый – вправо, левый – влево.
Поскребите щечки бритвой.
И готов к еде ваш мальчик.
От яичницы-глазуньи
Из желтка бывают слюни:
Аккуратно промокните 
их салфеточкой в цветочек.
Разложите по кармашкам 
туалетную бумажку,
Ключ, мобилу и непременно
Чистый носовой платочек.
А потом в ботинок каждый
Суньте бережно ногу
И идите  на работу
Зарабатывать деньгу. 


	- Что такое потомственная лень?
	Это когда лень делать потомство.

        Наш юбиляр не страдает потомственной ленью, поэтому у него есть дети. 
        Настоящий мужчина, как известно, должен посадить дерево, вырастить сына и построить дом. Дом у него есть, деревья на даче, посадил и не одно, и вырастил ни одного сына, а сразу – трех.
     Трех сыновей – богатырей!!! Они сегодня все здесь, пришли поздравить вас с Днем рождения!

На душе всегда покой, 
Когда дети все с тобой. 
Им сказать сейчас пора. 
Юбиляру все слова.

----------


## sveta_nekrasova40

Если при рождении господь бог поцелует младенца в ножки - человек будет талантливым танцором, если в голову - ученым, если в руки мастеровым. Нашу  …………………………..господь бог (и спасибо ему за это) поцеловал во все места, от макушки до пяточек. Скажите, знает ли кто, что не умеет делать ………………..? Вот интересно найдется ли такой человек здесь на празднике?        (Идет диалог с гостями.)

                         Если б  Татьяна солдатом была,
                         То за собою полки повела.

                         Если б  Татьяна  была космонавтом,
                         Быстро слетала на Марс и обратно.

                         Если б  Татьяна была альпинистом,
                         То Эверест покорила бы быстро.

                         Если б  Татьяна  за Крылья играла,
                         То Барселону в сухую надрала.

                         Только вот Таня совсем не солдат,
                         И не умеет держать автомат,

                         И ей не изведаны космоса дали
                         Как-то ракеты без  Тани летали.

                        На альпинизме поставила крест
                        На фиг ей сдался гигант Эверест???

                        Да и в Крыльях она не играла,
                        Пяткой в падении не забивала,

                        Может, какой злой недруг коварный
                        Даже заявит,  Татьяна  бездарна...

                        Но всем очевидно, что это не так,
                        Так может думать последний дурак!

                         Татьяна... умна, остроумна, красива.
                         Она работает всем нам на диво.
                         За это мы выпьем давайте до дна,
                         Героев блин много, а  Татьяна одна!
                              ( Выпили и закусили)

----------


## sveta_nekrasova40

В женщине есть сила, которая изумляет мужчину.
 Она улыбается, когда ей хочется кричать, поет, когда хочется плакать. Плачет, когда счастлива, и смеется, когда боится. Она отдает всю себя на благо семьи. Она плачет от радости за своих детей. Сердце ее разрывается от горя, когда умирают родные или друзья. Но она находит в себе силы продолжать жить. Она знает, что если рядом есть близкие люди, то они помогут  исцелить разбитое сердце.
    У женщины много достоинств и лишь один недостаток: Она забывает о своих достоинствах... 
    Поэтому давайте расскажем Танечке о её достоинствах.( ГОСТИ ПЕРЕЧИСЛЯЮТ)

Отгадайте загадки, в которых указаны качества, которые стали визитной карточкой нашей именинницы.
                                                  Загадки
Это качество простое
Не даёт душе покоя,
С ним никак не усидишь
Да и долго не проспишь.     (Трудолюбие)

Жизнь порою бьёт, так что же?
Устоять не всякий сможет.
Сила сдерживать удар-
Это тоже божий дар.   (Терпение)
Это качество прекрасно,
Хоть порою и опасно
И не каждому дано, 
В голове живёт оно.  (Ум, интеллект)

Каждый новый день и час
Ей сокровища припас.
Человек такой – что клад,
Каждым новым днём богат.  ( Жизнелюб)

Викторина « Любит - не любит»

1.	Любимое блюдо – шуба
2.	Любимая фраза – Не имей 100 рублей, а имей 100 друзей.
3.	Любимый фильм –  Неуловимые мстители
4.	Любимая книга – Клеопатра
5.	Любимые цветы - лилии
6.	Любимый исполнитель –  Валерия
7.	Любимое занятие – общение с внучкой
8.	Любимый отдых –  на море
9.	Любимый цвет – зелёный
    10. Любимый напиток – полусухое красное вино
    11. Мечта детства – выйти замуж за военного лётчика
    12. Сегодня мечтает - Чтобы внучка вышла замуж за военного лётчика.
    Молодцы, вижу вам многое известно из жизни именинницы.  Накануне праздника я попросила Татьяну  ответить на вопросы  именинной анкеты. Я думаю, что для вас не составит труда угадать ответ именинницы? Проверим?
Анкета именинницы

1. Какой Вы были в детстве?
а) смешливой
б) драчливой
в) послушной
г) капризной

2. Кем Вы мечтали стать в детстве?
а) принцессой
б) балериной Майей   Плисецкой
в) женой миллионера
 г) матерью героиней

3. Какую роль Вы бы согласились сыграть в кино?
а) стриптизершу
б) жену Президента
в) подругу Джеймса Бонда
г) передовую рабочую или колхозницу

4. Вам кажется, что в прошлой жизни Вы были
а) богиней
б) рабыней Изаурой
в) любимой женой восточного хана
г) принцессой-воином

5)Утром вы чаще всего не успеваете
а) плотно позавтракать
б) закончить воспитательную беседу с членами семьи
в) сделать утреннюю зарядку
г) в совершенстве нанести на себя боевую раскраску.

6. Что Вам чаще всего снится:
а) негры и море
б) вино и мужчины
в) деньги, деньги, деньги
г) работа до седьмого пота

7. Ваш девиз по жизни
а) от работы кони дохнут,
б) ничего не знаю, моя хата с краю
в) не в деньгах счастье, а в их количестве

8. Мужчина Вашей мечты
а) Дед Мороз
б) Остап Бендер
в) Виталий Кличко
г) Джеймс Бонд

9. По Вашему мнению, мужчина должен быть
а) солидным и богатым
б) здоровым и сильным
в) весёлым и усатым
г) умным и предусмотрительным

10. У Господа Бога Вы готовы застраховать себя от …
а) белой горячки
б) всемирного Потопа
в) мирового Кризиса
г) мух и тараканов

Я предлагаю наполнить бокалы.  Сегодня вы продемонстрировали, как вы хорошо знаете нашу именинницу. И по этому поводу мне хочется  рассказать вам анекдот.

АНЕКДОТ
    Идут по пустыне два верблюда. Один говорит другому:
   – Что бы про нас люди ни говорили, а пить все равно хочется!
   И про нас тоже, что бы люди ни говорили, а пить все равно хочется! Давайте выпьем!  Я предлагаю выпить за людей, которые окружают нашу именинницу заботой и вниманием, понимают её и любят.  За вас дорогие гости!
                                        (Выпили и закусили)

----------


## sveta_nekrasova40

Мы сравнили нашу именинницу с девушкой - бойцом. Интересно, а с чем ещё можно Танюшку  сравнить ? 
Представьте, что она - это ветер, тогда это какой ветер.....
Если она фрукт, то  что это за фрукт? 
Если это вывеска, то что на ней написано?
Если это зверь, то кто это?
Если это сказочный герой, то кто это?
Если сравнить нашу именинницу со спиртными напитками, тогда, что она из себя представляет?
Смотрите, сколько разных ассоциаций вызывает у Вас наша Таня. Хотите узнать почему... 
Тогда я предоставляю слово нашей имениннице.

"СТОПРОЦЕНТНАЯ ЖЕНЩИНА" 
(Читает именинница)
Я бываю такая разная
то капризная, то прекрасная,
то страшилище опупенное,
то красавица - мисс вселенная,
то покладиста, то с характером,
то молчу, то ругаюся матерно,
то в горящие избы на лошади,
то отчаянно требую помощи,
дверью хлопну, расставлю все точки,
то ласкаюсь пушистым комочком.
Я люблю и тотчас ненавижу.
Я боюсь высоты, но на крышу
выхожу погулять темной ночкой,
то стерва, то примерная дочка,
то смеюсь, то рыдаю белугой,
то мирюсь, то ругаюсь с подругой
....... 
не больна я 
не в психике трещина 
просто я -
СТОПРОЦЕНТНАЯ ЖЕНЩИНА!!!
Нам стало интересно, что представляет из себя стопроцентная женщина и мы реши исследовать Татьяну. Провели ряд химических опытов и выяснили, что ...
Татьяна, как химический элемент 
(почти по Менделееву)
имеет следующие
ФИЗИЧЕСКИЕ СВОЙСТВА:
• Тает при определенном воздействии.
• Самопроизвольно закипает и без внешних причин охлаждается.
• Коэффициент расширения увеличивается с годами.
• Мнется при сдавливании в определенных местах.

ХИМИЧЕСКИЕ СВОЙСТВА:
• Очень хорошо взаимодействует с Au, Ag, Pt и другими благородными металлами.
• Поглощает дорогостоящие вещества в больших количествах.
• Может неожиданно взорваться.
• Быстро насыщается этиловым спиртом.
• Активность варьируется в зависимости от времени суток.

ПРИМЕНЕНИЕ:
• Широко применяется в декоративных целях, особенно в спортивных автомобилях, на  презентациях и в компаниях с молодыми людьми.
• Является очень эффективным чистящим и моющим средством.
• Помогает расслабиться и снять стресс

Мозговые датчики Татьяны:

	устройство запоминания телесериалов

	рубильник "Хочу брюлики". Практически любой парень готов покорежить его отверткой..

	постоянное запоминающее устройство "Кто, с кем, где, когда" с аддитивной обработкой данных

	генератор головной боли

	зона контроля "Только не залет"

	точка (маленькая такая) концентрации, сосредоточения и внимания

	центральный орган "Импульсивный шопинг" ("я сегодня купила замечательный наборчик для чистки пупка!!!")

	блок рубильников "Туфли, сапожки, босоножки"

	автоответчик "Ты меня не любишь"

	центр самокритики "Свет мой, зеркальце, скажи..."

	нетронутые феминизацией материнские инстинкты. "да я за него глаза выцарапаю"

	центр недовольства размерами груди (независимо от размеров) и весом (аналогично)

	центр слабомотивированной плаксивости

	блок пиления в фоновом режиме

	быстродействующий генератор слов, фраз и речей без смысла

	событийно-мысленный преобразователь "Муха - слон"

	сопроцессор "Он наверное подумал, что..."

	устройство превентивного противодействия "Если ты так, то я тогда..."

	блок восприятия комплиментов

	 система управления психическим оружием широкого радиуса действия по направлению мыслей мужчин в свою сторону

	схема обмана самой себя

	Таймер задержки прихода к пониманию... Часто зависает и не выполняет свою функцию...


Пособие для юношей: Чего нельзя делать с Татьяной никогда!:: 

	 Hикогда не говорите при Тане, дескать, незаменимых у нас нет. В противном случае вам найдут замену, и при этом вам ничего не скажут.
	Hикогда не спрашивайте ее мнения по какому-либо вопросу. Все равно она его Вам выскажет. Причем не один раз, и причем всегда разные.
	Hикогда не приводите ей логических аргументов, помните, в этом случае Вы выглядите в ее глазах полным идиотом.
	Hе говорите Татьяне двусмысленных комплиментов. Она обязательно воспримет не тот смысл какой Вы хотите.

А самое главное, чтобы устройство Татьяна было в постоянной боевой готовности, его необходимо заставлять проводить аутотренинг самовнушения. 

АУТОТРЕНИНГ ИМЕНИННИЦЫ
(читает именинница)
Ой, боже ж ты мой, я ну просто кайфую! 
По улицам лебедем выплыву белым: 
Улыбка направо, взгляд томный налево – 
Все девки, как девки, а я – королева! 

Все бывшие делают пусть харакири, 
Пойдут на болото – наедятся полыни 
И плачут с тоски. Я решила: отныне 
Все девки, как девки, а я-то богиня!

И вряд ли на свете такая вторая 
Имеется где-то гламурная львица. 
И как же парням в штабеля не ложиться? 
Все девки, как девки, а я-то – царица!

И ПОЭТОМУ....

Я люблю себя милую, нежную,
озорную, немного небрежную,
Я люблю себя разную-разную,
даже утром, спросонья, прекрасную!

Я люблю себя стильную, сильную,
потрясающую и сексапильную!
А порою серьезную, смелую,
в этой жизни такую умелую!

Я люблю себя всю, без остатка,
заношу все слова я в тетрадку,
Чтоб напомнить любимой себе
Я - это ЧУДО на нашей Земле!

Я уникальна и неповторима
я это чувствую, это незримо!
Я это знаю, не забываю
и про себя без конца повторяю:
ЛЮБОВЬ - это я,
СВЕТ - это я,
ЖИЗНЬ - это я,
я - СВОБОДА своя !

Солнышко, милая, очень красивая,
я - ненаглядная, просто отпадная,
Сладкая, умная и интересная,
речь моя дивная слышится песнею,

Во взгляде сияющем - солнца лучи,
в голосе ласковом шепчут ручьи.
Волосы дивные, пышные, длинные,
талия тонкая, просто осиная:
С прошлыми мыслями порвана нить.
Как себя, милую, не полюбить?

----------


## sveta_nekrasova40

На свадьбе провожу следующий конкурс для молодых. Сначала спрашиваю гостей: "Как вы думаете, чем отличаются жёны КВНщиков от других жён?"  Слушаю варианты ответов, а потом даю свой вариант ответа. " КВНщики на этот вопрос дают следующий вариант ответа:" А наши жёны... они находчивы, они нас везде находят!" Поэтому я сейчас предлагаю проверить находчивость нашей невесты.  Для этого прошу невесту со свидетельницей выйти из зала на несколько минут, в это время усаживаю жениха и трёх его джрузей на стулья, одеваем ни них противогазы, укутываем их покрывалом, у парней видны только глаза, а затем прошу невесту отыскать своего жениха. В это время делаю свои смешные комментарии, а парни подмигивают невесте. Конкурс всегда проходит очень весело.

----------


## Lara14

> Так что, МИР?


ВОЗМОЖНО!
Шучу.

----------


## KAlinchik

> одеваем ни них противогазы, укутываем их покрывалом, у парней видны только глаза


Вы сами без подготовки сколько в противогазе просидите?

----------


## &Strekoza&

Мои свадебные приметы :Grin: ..Ну не мои конечно, а те, о которых всегда говорю и на собеседовании с молодыми. и на банкетах бывает...в зависимости от ситуации. Не секрет, что молодые очень мнительны, особенно невесты, и чтобы избежать лишних волнений...ближе к сути - вот они!
Всё что бьётся. рвётся, отваливается..и т.д...во время свадьбы - не только к счастью, но и являет собой точную примету крепкого брака(особенно это касается бокалов и свадебного платья); деньги упавшие на пол во время даров у кого то из гостей - указывают молодым - кто протянет им руку помощи в трудную минуту. Если кто то из гостей дважны поднимается чтобы поздравить(после первой неудачной попытки, естественно - бывают торопятся. выскакивают) - значит - самый весёлый гость на свадьбе - верная примета! Все осадки, выпавшие в день свадьбы - говорят о их благосостоянии! Если в полном имени у женихаи невесты есть общая согласная - воцариться согласие в доме. Если есть общая гласная - дети родятся красивыми! :Blush2: Если среди гостей найдётся именинник - редкая удача!!! Это гарант удачи молодым во всех начинаниях! Главное - верить!!!  :Smile3: И вот...верят же...Да я и сама признаться вам, верю...примечаю - всё сходится! :Yes4:

----------


## &Strekoza&

я даже стесняюсь спросить не было ли случаев когда песок этот или соль просыпали....мдяя...как то очень слабо себе представляю...если честно...лоток с песком..пусть даже и цветным.....нет, как то...не очень. вот я собираю в чашу - самые главные пожелания, её(передают на юбилеях из рук в руки, заряжая собержимое чаши волшебной магией. Формулировать прошу одним словом(такое иногда напридумывают), когда чаша делает круг и возвращается к юбиляру - её выпивают под громкие пей до дна! :Girl Blum2:  ну, кому что больше нравится конечно. :Blush2:

----------


## Януська

почитала на 4 страницы назад...больше не смогла...захотелось застрелиться!

----------


## клеопатра-29

> я даже стесняюсь спросить не было ли случаев когда песок этот или соль просыпали....мдяя...как то очень слабо себе представляю...если честно...лоток с песком..пусть даже и цветным.....нет, как то...не очень. вот я собираю в чашу - самые главные пожелания, её(передают на юбилеях из рук в руки, заряжая собержимое чаши волшебной магией. Формулировать прошу одним словом(такое иногда напридумывают), когда чаша делает круг и возвращается к юбиляру - её выпивают под громкие пей до дна! ну, кому что больше нравится конечно


Оень хоется высказать свои пожелания НУ НЕ ИСПОЬЗУЙТЕ АЛКОГОЛЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!ПЕЙ ДО ДНА ЭТО ТОЧНО НЕ К ЧЕМУ!
 замена этому целая куча пример золотая рыбка,дерево пожеланий ,сердчное поздавления ,а пеочная церемония -это очнь трогательно и красиво
не бойтесь попробуйте,Вам понравится! :Ok:

----------


## Всегда всем весело

> а эти стихи читали девушки?
> мне кажется,что не самая лучшая идея надевать инопланетные шапочки на беременных.Но если в вашем регионе это идет хорошо,то нужно конкурс какой-то инопланетный сделать,а не банальный.Получается,что начало эффектное и необычное,а финал испорчен напрочь.Например,знание терминов планеты бейби-день(аспиратор, отличие подгузника от памперса часто не знают и тд)....А в итоге вручить диплом инопланетный со званием супер-отец


Да, девушки читали, естетственно всё было согласованно. Прекрасная идея про термины, спасибо))) Если еще придется что-либо подобное проводить, обязательно воспользуюсь!

----------


## Всегда всем весело

> почему Вы пишите ЧРГ, но не пишите автора?!!
>  да хоть из плейбоя он взят, это вообще не суть важно!


Вы знаете, раньше как-то не задумывалась о том где что беру и об авторстве. А так как тема "Собственные наработки, материалы новичков", то честно признаюсь, что не моё, а когда-то откопала в журнале, т е это только материал с которым работаю))) Видела, на форуме многие так пишут.. Или это дурной тон?

----------


## shoymama

> больше не смогла...захотелось застрелиться!


Ой, молчи подруга!!! Я с тобой!!!

----------


## Окрыленная

*Кричалка « А на меньшее я не согласен!»*
_Ведущий зачитывает фразу, юбиляр – говорит « А на меньшее я не согласен!»_
Наш юбиляр для всех – прекрасен!
А на меньшее я не согласен
Далекий от скандалов, разногласий!
А на меньшее я не согласен
Он словно океан  бездонен и бесстрашен!
А на меньшее я не согласен
В работе – виртуоз он первоклассный!
А на меньшее я не согласен
Его улыбка будни каждого украсит!
А на меньшее я не согласен
можно продолжать бесконечно..

----------


## Секретинья

Добрый день. Предлагаю свою нарезку на игру, про которую узнала на этом форуме - «Цветные танцы». Цвета платочков: белый, красный, желтый, синий.
http://files.mail.ru/2XNTOD

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Вот, делала для представления класса на выпускном вечере, просили сочинить рассказ в стихах  "Кем выпускники видят себя в будущем", может кому пригодится, хоть какая-то часть..
Наш веселый, дружный класс,
Мы расскажем вам сейчас,
Как мы весело живем
И чего добились,
Что на этот белый свет
Мы не зря родились!
Мы взрастили в этих стенах:
Двух Алён, Татьяну, Лену,
Олю, Надю, Диму, Лёху,
Трех Светлан, Андрея, Костю,
Катю, Диму, Сашу и Алину,
Мишу, Вову и Марину,
Аню, Лену и Полину,
Замыкает список Стас - 
Вот такой наш дружный класс!
Есть в нашем классе разные таланты:
Спортсмены, силачи и музыканты,
Поэты есть и даже экстремалы туристы,
Атлеты, бегуны и футболисты,
И просто есть девчонки и мальчишки...
Быть может, и о них напишут книжки:
Душевные, веселые, простые,
Друзья отличные, подруги дорогие.
С открытым сердцем в мир большой шагаем,
Кем в будущем мы станем,
Мы не знаем, 
О будущем своём мечтает каждый, И кое-что об этом мы расскажем..
Девять мальчиков у нас:
Военным будет Чагин Стас,
Миша, Дима, Вова с Лешей
Тоже в армию хотят, 
Стать военными решили сразу пятеро ребят.
А о чем мечтает Костя, 
Он не скажет никому,
выбрать путь совсем непросто, 
Костя знает почему - 
Он везде незаменимый,
Безотказный и простой, 
Обходительный, учтивый,
Вобщем, парень мировой. 
Педагогом Дима станет, 
Потому что с детства он
Очень дружит с физкультурой,
По футболу - чемпион!
Школу Дима не забудет
И вернется в эти стены
Педагогом физкультуры
Александру Сергеевичу на смену.
Теперь про девочек рассказ:
Кто помощница у нас?
Это наша Оля,
Кто старательнее всех?
Света Кучер с Полей.
Лена, Надя и Алена
Самые загадочные,
Потому у них в секрете 
Их мечтанья сказочные.
Что мне вам сказать про Свету?
Света всюду впереди, 
На любой вопрос ответы
Знает, что ни говори,
Увлекается английским, 
Дружит с рифмой и стихом,
Может станет журналистом,
Может быть филологом.
А у Светы есть подружка 
Данилевская Алина,
Блистательна, полувоздушна,
Добра, приветлива, послушна,
Не  про нее ли много лет
Назад стихи слагал поэт?
Научилась Лена шить,
Лене некуда спешить,
Есть иголки, есть и нитки,
Лоскуточки всех цветов,
Для племянницы Викули
В два часа наряд готов.
Лена станет модельером,
Ей ума не занимать, 
И мы верим - сам Юдашкин
Будет ей призы вручать. 
А Светочка станет экономистом, 
Будет светлана финансы считать!
Татьяна недаром засела за книжки,
И дружит недаром Татьяна с английским,
Поверьте, она переводчиком будет,
Хоть путь этот очень нелегок и труден. 
У Анечки нашей железные нервы,
ведь Анечка будет милиционером,
На стражу порядка встанет она - 
Спи спокойно, родная страна!
Что ж в двух словах сказать непросто,
Обо всём, о сём мечтаем мы,
Мы не хватаем с неба звёзды,
Но и не любим мы безграмотности тьмы.
Как можем, мы старались все учиться,
Учителей не очень напрягать,
Чтоб в жизни хоть чего-нибудь добиться,
Программу школы надо выполнять.
Конечно, получали мы и двойки,
И по зачетам случались хвосты,
С учителями не всегда бывали тонки,
Ведь отношенья не всегда просты.
Но главное - мы ценим в жизни дружбу,
И верность слову данному всегда, 
И эти наши качества простые
Мы пронесем сквозь долгие года.
А вы учтите, мы пока что дети,
И взрослый путь ещё наш впереди,
Дорогой детства мы прошли все вместе,
А дальше - вдаль расходятся пути.
Пускай не все получим мы отличности,
Но все из нас пойдут своим путем,
И верится, что все мы станем личностями,
Родную школу мы не подведем.

----------


## юрик71

> *Кричалка « А на меньшее я не согласен!»*
> _Ведущий зачитывает фразу, юбиляр – говорит « А на меньшее я не согласен!»_
> Наш юбиляр для всех – прекрасен!
> А на меньшее я не согласен
> Далекий от скандалов, разногласий!
> А на меньшее я не согласен
> 
> так и вижу Лепс переворачивается от услышанного 
> Он словно океан  бездонен и бесстрашен!
> ...


представляю, как Лепс от услышанного переворачивается и его кошмарит!  :Taunt:

----------


## юрик71

> Ой, молчи подруга!!! Я с тобой!!!


копипаст рулит! девчонки заветные очки набирают :Derisive:

----------


## Катюньчик

> Это поздравление для 50-летнего женского юбилея в последний раз стало отличной заменой Звёздной дорожки (ее я проводила в этой компании) Материал взят из ЧРГ.
> Золотое поздравление
> По ходу поздравления вручаются золотые шоколадные медальки 
> Этой славной весенней порой
> У тебя юбилей золотой.
> Двадцать пять на два умножим
> И деянья твои подытожим.
> Стала ты, поверь, золотая
> Скажем честно, медали вручая.
> ...


 и т. д.

 А я, наоборот, делала в конце юбилея. У меня был юбилей учительницы и мои слова типа такого, что "жизнь сама вручает золотые медали за....." и т. п.

----------


## Всегда всем весело

> и т. д.
> 
>  А я, наоборот, делала в конце юбилея. У меня был юбилей учительницы и мои слова типа такого, что "жизнь сама вручает золотые медали за....." и т. п.


Согласна, вещица универсальная, на 50-летие как палочка-выручалочка))))) А для учителя так вообще прелесть))

----------


## &Strekoza&

> Оень хоется высказать свои пожелания НУ НЕ ИСПОЬЗУЙТЕ АЛКОГОЛЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!ПЕЙ ДО ДНА ЭТО ТОЧНО НЕ К ЧЕМУ!
>  замена этому целая куча пример золотая рыбка,дерево пожеланий ,сердчное поздавления ,а пеочная церемония -это очнь трогательно и красиво
> не бойтесь попробуйте,Вам понравится!


Да я собственно и не боюсь....просто мне нравится когда меньше искуственности. и больше естественности. На столах ведь не сок с лимонадом стоят! и потом чаша. переходящая из рук в руки - это ещё князья наши придумали...Любая жидкость впитывает наши эмоции..добрые и не очень!!! Так что...останусь при своём мнении!!! Кстати напиток можно любой налить в бокал..главное что вода "заговорённая" получается...в этом фишка....а рыбки..деревья...это как то..надуманно искуственно...я за натурализм :Ok:  (а что плохого в пей до дна???? :Grin: ...чашу жизни то своей каждый из нас до дна выпьет!)

----------


## &Strekoza&

я же не сказала...что песочная церемония - это плохо...Просто я этого на своих праздниках не представляю. Не мой формат  :Smile3:

----------


## Стэллочка

Сценарный ход новогоднего корпоративного вечера «12 стульев или дело было в Сортыме» 
Вечеринка в стиле НЭП
НЭП –новогодний энергичный праздник
Краткое содержание праздника.
        Прямо с порога гости попадают в атмосферу 20-30 годов прошлого века: мальчик – газетчик продает  билеты за 10 рублей, которые позднее будут участвовать в лотерее. Героиня одноименного фильма Эллочка-людоедка раздает корпоративные деньги «остапики», которые в дальнейшем будут участвовать в аукционе стульев. В фойе КДЦ «Кристалл» гостей встречает великий комбинатор и предлагает сыграть в шашки (вместо шашек- рюмки с водкой).
 Проводится сеанс одновременной игры.
Зал, где проходит новогодняя программа «12стульев» оформляется в стиле первых пятилеток. На стенах лозунги, знамена, транспаранты, портреты вождей, цитаты из бессмертных произведений И. Ильфа и Е. Петрова – «Дышите глубже вы взволнованы» «Утром деньги, вечером стулья!», и т. д. У входа работает новогодний буфет «Лучший друг желудка». На стойке вывеска «Пиво только членам профсоюза». За стойкой буфета мадам Грицацуева угощает гостей  шампанским .
       На сцене декорация программы «12 стульев» и видеозаставка «Лёд тронулся, командовать парадом буду Я». Открывает новогоднюю программу Остап Бендер. Программа представляет собой Новогодний аукцион, на котором Великий комбинатор разыгрывает 12 стульев из «дворца». В каждом, из выставленных стульев, находятся новогодние сувениры. Гости, пройдя стилизованные театрализованные конкурсы и, став победителями, получают в подарок лот аукциона - один из стульев. В одном или нескольких стульях, может находиться денежная премия или ценный подарок (по согласованию с заказчиком). В Новогоднем празднике так же принимают участие артисты разных жанров и направлений. Завершает программу Дед Мороз и Новогодняя дискотека. 













РЕКВИЗИТ ДЛЯ  ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ОДНОЙ ПРОГРАММЫ.
-Стулья (12 штук)
-Чехлы на стулья (12 штук)
-Лозунги (10 штук)
-Остапики (стилизованные деньги)
-Манекены (2 штуки)
-Костюмы для манекенов и аниматоров (в достаточном количестве)
-Подарки (12 штук)
- Подарки на лотерею ( 30 шт)
- Тонтамарески 
- Машинки с пультом -4 шт.
Репертуар на 12 стульев.
Песни.
«Нет ,я не плачу»
«5 минут»
«Слова любви вы говорили мне»

Танцы.
ТАНГО
САЛЬСА
СО СТУЛЬЯМИ
Соло Мадам Грицацуева
Канкан 
Танец зайчиков
Открытие шоу

КОНКУРСЫ.
1.	Конкурс Караоке
2.	Викторина шахматная
3.	Автотрасса Сортым-Васюки
4.	ШИК, БЛЕСК, КРАСОТА
5.	Живая картина (выстроиться и застыть в стоп-карде)
6.	Буриме новогоднее
7.	Мартовские коты (год кота-кролика)
8.	Идеальная женщина.
9.	Империя страсти
10.	 Фанты
11.	






Сценарий новогодней корпоративной вечеринки «12 стульев или дело было в Сортыме»
Фойе. 17-30 ч.
        Прямо с порога гости попадают в атмосферу 20-30 годов прошлого века: мальчик – газетчик продает  билеты за 10 рублей, которые позднее будут участвовать в лотерее. Героиня одноименного фильма Эллочка-людоедка раздает корпоративные деньги «остапики», которые в дальнейшем будут участвовать в аукционе стульев. Гостей встречает великий Комбинатор ( в дальнейшем главное действующее лицо) и предлагает сыграть в шашки (вместо шашек- рюмки с водкой).
18-00ч.Дискотечный зал.
Зал, где проходит новогодняя программа «12стульев» оформляется в стиле первых пятилеток. На стенах лозунги, знамена, транспаранты, портреты вождей, цитаты из бессмертных произведений И. Ильфа и Е. Петрова – «Дышите глубже вы взволнованы» «Утром деньги, вечером стулья!», и т. д. У входа работает новогодний буфет «Лучший друг желудка». На стойке вывеска «Пиво только членам профсоюза». За стойкой буфета мадам Грицацуева угощает гостей  шампанским .
В левом углу сцены вывеска «Музей исторической мебели», где спрятаны «драгоценные стулья».
18-15ч. Включается видеоролик  «Подготовка к новому году» В последнем кадре ведущий надевает фуражку, повязывает шарф и…выходит на сцену. 
Звучит лейтмотив из фильма «12 стульев» выходит Великий Комбинатор и поет
1.	Номер.  «Нет, я не плачу».
Остап. 
Добрый вечер, господа присяжные заседатели! 
Ударим безудержным весельем по   заповеднику мещанства, серости, глупости и скуки! Мы не чужие на этом празднике жизни. Командовать парадом буду Я! Сегодня знаменательное событие! Все стулья английского гарнитура в полном сборе и каждый таит в себе свои секреты. Но, а для нас не секрет, что полным шагам по всей России приближается Новый год, Предлагаю встретить его с полным размахом, как  в лучших домах Филадельфии и  как подобает настоящим аристократам. Итак, ближе к телу, как говорил Мопассан. В этот вечер всё будет «знаменито!»  
Дышите глубже –мы начинаем!!!
2.	Номер. Хореографический коллектив «Светлана»(остается на сцене)
Остап.  Лед тронулся, господа присяжные! Почему присяжные, спросите вы? Потому что вы пока присели на стулья, я один гордо возвышаюсь на сцене. Но это не надолго. Так почем опиум для народа сегодня? И что представляет из себя  опиум? Это заряд энергии и взрыв хорошего настроения. Я постараюсь, чтобы настроение у вас не было хорошим, а было ОТЛИЧНЫМ! Я, как  человек, измученный нарзаном приветствую всех членов нашего тайного союза.  Но чтобы мой парус не белел одиноко на  фоне вас, господа, я приглашаю сюда мою соведущую,  знойную женщину,мадам Грицацуеву!!!
Музыка.  Хореографический коллектив начинает танцевать и выстраивается в «живой коридор», постепенно расступаясь для выхода соведущей. 
Мадам. Добрый вечер, господа! Я рада, что вы здесь с нами в увлекательном шоу «12 стульев». Кто из вас не мечтал о сокровищах? Кто-то ищет их на работе, кто-то в лотереях, кто-то в собственной жене. Но у всех одна цель-заполучить сокровища любой ценой. Цена сегодняшнего шоу –цена успеха каждого. Поэтому расслабьте узлы на галстуках, откиньтесь поудобнее на стуле, наполните бокал и вкушайте….
Остап. В смысле –кушайте?
Мадам. Я говорю, прежде всего о духовной пище, о искусстве. Потому что сегодня в перерывах погони за сокровищами, Вас ожидает много музыки и песен, иначе и быть не может, ведь на Пороге- Новый год!!!!!!!!! Поэтому –С наступающим Вас праздником, господа!
3.	Номер. (соло) Кириллова
4.	Номер. Кириллова

Выход Мадам. Я надеюсь, что все вы смотрели легендарный фильм «12 стульев» и знаете печальный финал истории. У нас здесь все иначе! Сокровище обязательно найдется, было бы желание! А у меня сейчас большое желание пригласить для провозглашения спича начальника_________________________________________________________
ВЫСТУПЛЕНИЕ.
Мадам. Остап, а где знаменитый гарнитур гражданки Петуховой?
Остап. Может быть Вам еще ключ от квартиры – где деньги лежат?
Мадам. Торг здесь не уместен, поэтому давайте вспомним, о чем говорила умирающая теща Кисы, гражданка Петухова. Внимание на экран.
(включается видеоролик, фрагмент сцены где Петухова повествует о спрятанных сокровищах) 
Мадам. Ну это было тогда, а сейчас все иначе. Имея хорошие связи-все упрощается, стулья у нас все в сборе, осталось только их честно заработать. Взятки не берем, принимаем только в виде активного участия в конкурсах.
Остап. Вот он момент истины! Все в традициях жанра. Дамы и господа, барабанная дробь…внести стулья!!!!!!!
5.	Номер. Хореографический коллектив «Светлана». Танец со стульями.
Стулья есть, а как говорится «Утром деньги- вечером стулья», можно наоборот, но деньги вперед!  Я всю ночь печатал свои личные деньги, которые вы получили при входе в наше тайное общество. Это «Остапики», которые вам пригодятся на аукционе стульев. Забегая вперед, скажу, что «остапики» сегодня можно заработать. Вполне легко и непринужденно. Нужно  просто держать нос По-ветру и быть  в курсе событий. На протяжении всего вечера вы можете выиграть стул и может вам повезет и именно Вы найдете сокровища гражданки Петуховой. Условия вполне просты и доступны каждому. Больше веселья, больше активности, больше креатива.  Европа нам поможет! 
Мадам. Да скорее помогут знания, потому что сейчас я представляю первый лот –стул №1. Получить его сможет тот, кто правильно ответит на вопросы викторины по фильму «12 стульев». За каждый правильный ответ- получаете «остапик». Тот, кто наберет наибольшее количество денег- получит стул и почетное право его вскрыть. И кто знает, может именно в этом стуле будет Наше сокровище. (проводится викторина, Остап вручает деньги за правильные ответы)
Вопросы .
1.	Назовите Фамилию Ипполита Матвеевича. (Воробьянинов)
2.	В каком городе живет Ипполит Матвеевич? (в городе  N)
3.	Чем славился город N ? (парикмахерскими и бюро похоронных процессий)
4.	Как называется улица, по которой Воробьянинов каждый день ходил на работу? (улица товарища Губернского)
5.	Где и кем служил И.М. Воробьянинов? (в ЗАГСе, стол регистрации смертей и браков)
6.	Как звали тещу И.М. Воробьянинова? (Петухова Клавдия Ивановна)
7.	Как назывался родной город Кисы Воробьянинова? (Старгород)
8.	Во что был одет Остап Бендер, когда вошел в Старгород? (Зеленый в талию костюм, шарф несколько раз обмотал шею, лаковые штиблеты с замшевым верхом апельсинового цвета; носков у него не было.)
9.	Что было в руках у Остапа Бендера? (астролябия)
10.	Кто купил астролябию у Остапа и за сколько? (слесарь купил астролябию за 3 рубля)
11.	Составьте словарик Людоедки Эллочки, которая не обременяла себя знанием большого количества слов (парниша, мрак, жуть, нно, блеск, шик, красота)
Подводится итог. Победителю вручается стул и предоставляется право его вскрыть.
6.	Номер. Писарькова «Слова любви»
Мадам. Как говорится : «С почином, Вас, господа».Разыгран первый стул, впереди еще коллекция из 11. Сегодня все не случайно..12 месяцев, 12 ударов курантов и у нас 12 стульев. А давайте назовем еще 12 причин или поводов, для чего мы здесь собрались. (аукцион причин, за каждую вручаются деньги).
Все верно, повод замечательный- встреча Нового года всегда волнует и предвкушает сюрпризы. Мы надеемся, что сегодня их будет предостаточно, тем более, что сейчас мы переходим к разыгрыванию следующего стула. Давайте вспомним –как это происходило у Ильфа и Петрова. Внимание на экран. (включается кинофрагмент из «12 стульев»)
 Остап. Да, мадам Грицацуева была истинно знойная женщина. Море страсти, шквал огня. Внимание! Объявляется конкурс на самую огненную даму сегодняшнего вечера. Безусловно, все дамы очаровательны, но цвет страсти и огня –красный и оранжевый. Поэтому я иду к вам! (отбор участниц).
Мадам. Настоящая дама не может быть без галантного мужчины. Поэтому сейчас вы (указывает на даму в самом красном наряде) остаетесь со мной, а остальные приглашают мужчин. 
Конкурс «Обнималки» (каждая дама выводит мужчину, один получается лишний. Под музыку дама танцуют по кругу вокруг мужчин, музыка останавливается –дамы «виснут» на шее у мужчин. Которой не хватило- выбывает и забирает одного с собой). по итогам –победительница получает стул и право его вскрыть.
7.	Номер. «Танго» хореографический коллектив «Светлана».
(фрагмент фильма «эпизод Эллочка-людоедка»)
На сцену выходит невысокая симпатичная девушка , садится на стул  и начинает прихорашиваться перед зеркалом. Через некоторое время входит Остап. 
Остап: 
Это вы Эллочка Щукина? 
Эллочка: 
Хо-хо. 
Остап: Вас, конечно, удивил ранний визит неизвестного мужчины? 
Эллочка: 
Хо-хо. 
Остап: 
Я к вам по одному деликатному делу. 
Эллочка: 
Шутите. 
Остап: 
Вы произвели на меня чрезвычайное впечатление. 
Эллочка: 
Жуть! 
Остап: 
Отдайте  мне этот стул! 
Эллочка: 
Хамите, парниша! 
Остап: 
Хо-хо. (к гостям) Здесь нужно действовать по-другому. (Эллочке) Вы знаете, сейчас в Сортыме модно  носить вот такие шляпки ( показывает кепку «Сургутнефтегаз») Необычайно эффективно и очень элегантно. 
Эллочка: 
Кр-р-расота! 
Остап: Ко мне как раз знакомый дипломат приехал из Лянтора и привез в подарок. Забавная вещь. В этой шляпке в любую харчевню  запустят и бесплатно накормят.
Эллочка: 
Должно быть, знаменито. 
Остап: 
Ого! Хо-хо! Красота! Давайте меняться – я вам шляпку, вы мне стул? 
Эллочка: 
(стонет) Хо-хо! 
Происходит обмен.
Остап. «Шик, блеск, красота» -именно так называется следующий конкурс, победитель которого получит стул. Для участия приглашаются дамы, на которых сегодня больше всего украшений. (выбирает)
Эллочка. Мне нужен мужчина. Нет, лучше два.
Остап. А вы горячая штучка.
Элла. ННоо, шутите парниша? Для них особая миссия.
Остап. Что делать будем?
Элла. Выбирать будем! Настоящий мужчина должен следить за временем. У кого есть часы? (выбирает по принципу «большее  и меньшее время»). Приглашает на сцену. 
Конкурс «Шик, блеск, красота».
(Суть данной игры в том, что необходимо  дамам за определённое время одеть «манекены»  мужского пола в предоставленные предметы одежды. Обе участницы по окончанию конкурса получают призовой фонд («Остапики»). Победительница получает стул и вскрывает его). 
8.	Номер. (соло)
Танцевальный перерыв (20 мин)
Выходит Мадам. Кто из нас не мечтал под Новый год оказаться в жарких странах? Мечта Остапа –попасть в Рио-де-Жанейро.. (фрагмент фильма «12 стульев» ) мечтать не вредно –давайте это будем делать вместе!!!
9.	Номер. «Сальса» коллектив «Светлана». Презентация стула на розыгрыш.
Мадам. Даже стало жарко.  И не удивительно, ведь карнавал –это всегда страсть и ритм. Самое время устроить империю страсти и разыграть целых два стула нашего новогоднего гарнитура. Чтобы создать империю –нужен император. А какие признаки у людей власти? Прямой нос, голубые глаза и маленькие сексуальные ушки. (отбор участников) Игра «Империя страсти». Вручение стульев. Вскрытие.
Остап. На женщин везет тому, у кого есть на чем их везти!
Мадам. В точку! Женщина — как светофор: сначала зажигает мужчине красный свет, потом желтый, и, наконец, зеленый. А мужчина, как водитель — прёт на любой.

Остап. Самое время организовать  автопробег «Сортым-Васюки». Поднимите руку, у кого водительский стаж  1 год,5 лет, 10 лет, 15 лет. (отбор участников)
Конкурс «Автопробег»
(нужно  довести машину до финиша). Реквизит: 4 машины с пультом, финишная табличка, кегли. Победителю –стул. Остальным «остапики»

10.	Номер. 
Мадам. В розыгрыше осталось 6 стульев. Есть время еще заработать наших корпоративных денег, для финального аукциона последнего стула. Пока мужчины обсуждают мощность двигателя автомобиля, давайте посплетничаем о них, тем более, что приближается год Кролика или кота, а это знак плодовитости. Мужчины те же коты, любят валяться на диване и чесать за ухом, а стоит лишь погладить по голове- начинают мурлыкать. Скажите дамы, у кого есть кот?  Как зовут? (отвечает) Да не вас, а кота? Вот сейчас вам предстоит погладить по голове любого из присутствующих мужчин, а он должен замурлыкать от удовольствия. (дама гладит мужчин, кто мяукнул- выходят на сцену, включается фонограмма песни «Ой, мороз, мороз» каждый участник должен промяукать по куплету, ведущая комментирует ( этот кот только что вернулся от ветеринара, этот глава всех крыш в поселке и т.д., по аплодисментам женщин выбирается победитель и звание «Лучший котяра вечера» 
Конкурс «Мартовские коты»
По итогам конкурса вручаются два стула.
11.	 Номер.
Танцевальная пауза (20 минут)

Конкурс «художники-любители-интеллектуалы». Участвуют двое женщин, которые выбирают себе мужчин. Нужно обвести их контур на рулоне обоев, а затем разрисовать. Задание для рисунка (перси –грудь, уста-губы, длань-ладонь, чело –лоб, персты –пальцы, чрево –живот, ланиты-щеки, вежды –веки, плеком –рука, плюсна –стопа)

Конкурс «Французский говор»
 Какой истинный напиток французов?(выбираются два участника (отбор по знаниям о шампанском)- вручаются шляпы и фраза на листке бумаги «Месье, жэнэман си па сис жюр», задача –обойти присутствующих и собрать в шляпы как можно больше мелочи). Победителю –стул и право найти приз.

Остап. Страсти накаляются – деньги прибавляются. В розыгрыше осталось всего два стула.
Мадам. Скорее –один. Потому что последний стул мы разыграем на аукционе. Последняя возможность заработать наши «остапики», при помощи которых вы сможете выкупить стул с сокровищем, ну если конечно оно не окажется в этом (показывает на 11 стул). 
Конкурс «Караоке»
На экране проецируются тексты песен «А нам все-равно», «Остров невезения», выбираются 2 человека- кто будет солировать, команда помогает. Лучшему солисту –стул.
Звучит финальная музыкальная заставка.
Мадам. Ах, какой волнительный момент!
Остап. Какой апофеоз! Мой герой в этом эпизоде фильма уже ложился спать, в предвкушении завтрашнего дня и спрятанных сокровищ. А у нас все только в самом разгаре, не хватает  только Деда мороза и Снегурочки, для проведения  аукциона стула и новогодней лотереи. А пока давайте разберемся –кто же такой дед Мороз?
Взрослые дяди и тети не верят в Деда Мороза. Они верят прогнозам погоды и ходят на выборы.

Три возраста мужчины:
Когда он верит в Деда Мороза,
Когда он НЕ верит в Деда Мороза
И когда он сам СТАНОВИТСЯ Дедом Морозом. Так что давайте не будем медлить и сами выберем деда Мороза. Для этого нужно пригласить Снегурочку. Давайте на раз-два-три, все вместе позовем нашу красавицу. 
(выход Снегурочки)
Снегурочка. Вот осталась я одна
Дед Мороз уехал в Гагры
Скушно стало без него
И на сердце неспокойно.
Мадам. Как-то не в рифму.
Снегурочка. Зато правда.
Остап. Хороша Снегурочка – точеная фигурочка,
Мадам. Только холодная она и на твои комплименты –не реагирует.Нужно срочно спасать ситуации. И выбрать ей хотя бы на ночь…
Остап. На ночь???????? Тогда я и сам смогу поморозить (прихорашивается)
Мадам. На новогоднюю ночь, проныра! Не забывай, у нас последний стул не разыгран! А люди волнуются!
Снегурочка. А чего выбирать? Пущу по столам варежку среди мужчин под музыку, у кого она окажется, когда музыка стихнет –тот и будет дед Морозом. Бороду наклеим, стишок дадим и на посошок нальем!
(выбор деда Мороза) уводят и переодевают.
Мадам. А мы переходим к аукциону! Пересчитайте заработанные остапики. 
(музыкальная отбивка) АУКЦИОН. Звучит музыка дед Мороз и Снегурочка выносят главный приз. Фото на память.
Далее новогодняя дискотека. Конкурсы от Снегурочки.

----------


## &Strekoza&

> Подобное, притягивает подобное! А мне  везёт , потому что я добрая! 
> А если попадают такие "подобные", то мне подобные ,просто от души посмеются. Эти люди меня не первый раз приглашают! И пригласили ещё!
> Надо видеть лучшее, а не цепляться, возможно и к промахам. 
> Очень жаль, что потратили столько времени на обсуждение того, что Вам не приемлемо и надо знать и уметь работать со всеми категориями людей, а не только с теми, кто разделяет ваши взгляды, а откуда вы знаете, что они являются истиной?!


Умничка!!! вы всё правильно говорите!!! не обращайте на них внимание!!!! Звёздная болезнь дело обычное!!! У вас прекрасный материал!!!! спасибо вам большое!!! :Tender:

----------


## snezanabaid

Вот ткнулась в разные двери и не знаю где отписать....
Вообщем ,с помощью модернизации того,что было,что делалось ранее по-отдельности и соединения некоторых вещей получился у меня номер "Бурановские бабушки".
 Изначально звучит фон из программы "Что, где ,когда" и я объявляю начало интеллектуального конкурса ,6 вопросов задаются гостям, вопросы можно подбирать и шуточные и в соответствии с темой мероприятия проводимого. таким образом у нас получается 6 супер-пупер интеллектуалов,под аплодисменты они выходят в центр зала, тут им вручают разноцветные платочки,по 2 каждому и предлагается выбрать себе соперника по уму из зрителей. (так как я не могу без подколов и стёба,то выборы проходят очень оживлённо) После, в центре мы имеем уже 12 человек, и тут типа начинается битва интеллектуалов и ...внимание,первый вопрос: Евровидение 2012.... (я обычно даже проговорить не успеваю,как кто-нить обязательно закричит,что победили бабушки. Хвалю умника и тут же предлагаю им всем исполнить этот номер в подарок для виновников торжества. Сам прикол в том,что они должны просто повторять мои движения, на первом куплете мы платочки на голову повязываем, на припеве двигаемся очень ритмично. Получается хороший,весёлый,яркий номер. Провела уже раз 5 и все разы на ура.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> потом чаша. переходящая из рук в руки - это ещё князья наши придумали...Любая жидкость впитывает наши эмоции..добрые и не очень!!!


И инфекции добрые и не очень… В нашем регионе до недавнего времени были популярны дары, при которых сваты не только подарки собирали, но еще и рюмочки подносили. 2-3 на всех гостей, т.е вся свадьба пила из одних рюмок во время этого эпизода праздника. Сейчас выбирают все чаще европейский вариант дарения, но даже если сохранен вариант дарения традиционный славянский , настаиваю, чтобы каждый пил из своей рюмки или бокала.  Ведь герпес, гепатит никто не отменил к сожалению… А ведь нельзя поручиться за здоровье всех гостей на празднике.

----------


## таняня

> представляю, как Лепс от услышанного переворачивается и его кошмарит!


А Лепс здесь причём????  Может вы имели ввиду Николая Носкова?

----------


## kroschka20

Привет всем. Вот мои клятвы для молодожёнов. 
Прошу взяться пару за руки, посмотреть друг другу в глаза и включаю записаный трек. 
*автор*: *Marina Arnhold* 

Слова невесты: 
Из миллионов сердце выбрало тебя
Ты самый лучший, в этом нет сомненья.
Свидетель Бог – тебе я посвещаю всю себя
В этот чудесный миг, в день нашей семьи рожденья.

Делить всё пополам с тобой, невзгоды на ровне со счастьем
Ну а остальным делам нас время обязательно научит
Жизнь наша будет как в земном раю, в саду Эдем.
Пусть только смерть нашу любовь с тобой разлучит.

----------


## kroschka20

а вот слова жениха

Ты чудесней водопада, ты прекрасней алых роз
Я искал всю свою жизнь, только тебя, родная.
Мне не страшны с тобой ни зной Сахары, ни мороз
Я от одной твоей улыбки замираю.

Ты та, которой посвящу, все свои дни и каждое мгновенье.
Ты та с которой я пройду сквозь радости и беды ежедневья
Ты моя гордость, ты - любовь, ты - вдохновенье,
С тобой умру я в один день без сожаленья!

----------


## kroschka20

Слова которые писала на вынос торта для юбилея.
*Автор Marina Arnhold*

Этот день с нетерпением Вы ждали,
Всё готовили, зал наряжали,
Гости пели для вас и плясали.
Все о времени позабывали.
Но подходит к концу праздник наш
Я прошу, чтоб свет в зале погас
И под шумный ажиотаж
Встречайте торт праздничный ваш!

Заветное желание про себя загадайте
И с одного дыхания все свечи задувайте!

----------


## kroschka20

Вот как я проводила последний юбилей. Гости встречают юбиляршу живым коридором, в руках (как крышу) держат длинные шарики. После того, как все расселись говорю: (Идея не моя, но слова сочиняла сама.)

обратите пожалуйста внимание на цвет шарика, который вы держите в руках. 
Дело в том, что у каждого цвета есть своё значение.  

*КРАСНЫЙ* – Это люди страстные, они до того страстные, что растратили свою энергию уже по пути сюда. Трогать их не рекомендуется до того, пока они не пополнят свои резервы. 
*ЖЁЛТЫЙ* – это люди горячие. Они такие горячие, что запросто зажигают окружающих. Это те люди, которые будут нас сегодня развлекать и веселить. 
*ЗЕЛЁНЫЙ* – это люди молодые, они в самом расцвете сил, а значит их финанцы пока поют романсы. Целый год они старательно копили  деньги на подарок именнинице, так что сегодня они будут объедаться как верблюды, на год вперёд. Маленький советик. Старайтесь попасть к буфету раньше них. 
*СИНИЙ* – Эти люди лёгкие. Их лёгкие уже совсем чёрные от бесперерывного курения. Посмотрите на этих, людей, запомните их. Их будет не видно весь праздник, но они здесь есть. 
*БЕЛЫЙ* – Это люди нежные и чувствительные. Их легко можно довести до слёз. Обеспечте их пожалуйста тонной салфеток, и не запрещайте им показывать свои чувства. 
*НУ А ТЕ КТО ШАРИКА НЕ ВЗЯЛ* -  это люди экономные. Сначала в мыслях они будут подсчитывать во сколько евро обошёлся этот банкет, ну а подсчитав, они не испачкают ни одной тарелки, ни вилки, ни ножа и даже салфетку свою не помнут. 

После этого делаем *салют из шариков*, а в шариках бумажки с шуточным текстом на тему *зачем я пришёл на юбилей*.

----------


## Istan

Про Бурановских бабушек супер нужно обязательно попробовать!!!!!

----------


## Istan

(Песочка НА ВЫПУСКНОМ ) 

Говорят если в особо важные дни  УВИДИШЬ РАДУГУ, сбудется самая заветная мечта. Сейчас выпускники в память о школьных годах  создадут для вас Ирина Юрьевна и Марина Николаевна рукотворную радугу.      
Фиолетовый – это цвет осенних астр и георгин, вы помните тот день, когда ваши выпускники малышами пришли в 1 класс. Это цвет настойчивых, идущих вперёд к своей цели. 
Синий -  это цвет глаз любопытных и неугомонных первоклашек. Символ верности, способствует вдохновению и осуществлению желаний. 
Голубой  - цвет моря, неба, цвет романтиков, мечтателей и фантазёров.  
Зеленый - Символ надежды.  Это свежий, природный цвет, символизирующий жизнь и гармонию. .
Желтый -Символ солнца и радости. Желтый - цвет созидания это пожелание творчества во всех ваших начинаниях! ------- 
оранжевый - цвет оптимизма, свободы и побуждения к действию. Это ещё и цвет солнечных зайчиков, цвет лета! 
Красный - Красный - цвет жизненной энергии, счастья. 
5.(Ангел –хранитель в исполнении Непосед)ВСЕ УЧЕНИКИ ПО ОЧЕРЕДИ СЫПЯТ ПЕСОК В 2 СОСУДА

----------


## Istan

ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ 
Ирина Юрьевна и Марина Николаевна! Посмотрите, какой неповторимый узор получился у наших выпускников!  Создав это чудо  для вас, ребята словно отдали частичку себя. И я верю, что подобно тому, как эти отдельные песчинки не смогут разделиться и снова вернуться в свои сосуды, так и их дружба друг с другом и с вами  будет нерушима!Пусть в память о ваших выпускниках останется этот красивый сосуд с ярким разноцветным песком. Храните его как талисман. Пусть он оставит светлые воспоминания на многие годы. Желаем вам ещё долгих и счастливых лет!

----------


## Марина Миг

Стихотворение писала на юбилей мужчине по мотивам русских сказок (тема заказчика), рифма немного корявенькая, но при правильной сказочной интонации ухо особо не режет.

За горами, за лесами,
     За широкими морями,
     Не на небе - на земле
     Жил был царь в одном селе.
     У царя было два сына:
     Старший умный был детина,
     Средний сын  - он разве был???
     Младший… самый молодец!
Да, такая царска доля – 
Погулял он на просторе,
И в столицу собирался,
Сыновьям наказ остался:
Берегите волость вашу,
По жене найдите, 
Краше чтобы не было в Руси.
Правьте честно, без раздору,
Чтобы не было вам спору.
Да сестер не забывайте,
Замуж их повыдавайте.
Так, оставив свой наказ царь уехал восвоясь.

В долгом времени аль вскоре
Понеслась молва по полю, по деревне, по селу:
Младший брат сбирает пир – 
На весь свет и на весь мир!
Что такое? Юбилей?
Поклонимся же скорей,
Пропоем хвалы и песни,
Прославляй, честной народ,
И во славу, без забот,
Яства разные вкушай!
Юбилей сей отмечай!

Подношений принимай князь, наш Юрий,
Улыбайся – и довольным оставайся.
Но сперва – надень корону,
На главу свою мудрену,
Чтобы чин по чину быть,
Чтоб обычай нам блюдить! 

Так поднимем наши чарки,
В юбилей чтоб было жарко!

----------


## Lara14

Небольшая мыслишка...по поводу воровства невесты.
Организовать программу "ищу тебя". Жених говорит приметы невесты.....(красива, откликается на имя "Милая" и т.д, белая фата)
А дальше одеваешь на голову несколько самодельных фаты на головы претенденткам, лица не видно...задаёшь им вопросы...
Девушки как будто бы потеряли память....
Н-р: дорогая вы откликаетесь на слово милая?
-у вас был жених
-у вас свадьба
Очень важно придумать классные вопросы с юмором.

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Уфф, всё прочитала. Но...что-то вообще не поняла. Тема про наработки СОБСТВЕННЫЕ новичков. Безусловно, есть какие-то авторские наработки, но..далеко не новичков. ((((Я тоже многое беру и переделываю, но никогда не выставлю как своё. И кто-то на замечания тех, кто недоволен темой и тем, что некоторые выкладывают не своё, отвечает, что это просто звёздная болезнь. У меня её точно нет, но реально, прочитав тему, очень разочаровалась.((((  
У меня стихов авторских моих тоже куча. Но нужны ли они кому??? (если нужны, могу выложить)
Напишу про игру. Проводила её на корпоративе, буду переделывать и на свадьбы.
2 команды, у каждого игрока "клюшки" из ШДМ. Игра - хоккей с мячом. А мяч - либо маленький пластмассовый, либо воздушный большой. Задача команд - забить 3 гола. Так как забить в такой игре трудно, поэтому трёх вполне хватило. На корпоративе были заняты игрой минут 20. Азарт был сумасшедший. Попробую фотки вставить.

----------


## Istan

Ну да если есть место можно и для свадьбы сделать какую то подводку. На новый год можно снежки забивать.

----------


## Ринат Фаатович

Сценарий проведения дня поля!

9.20-9.50 звучит фоновая музыка с использованием композиций группы «Улытау», классическая  и этническая музыка в современной обработке. В это же время звучит текст ведущих о деятельности НемАЦ и его экономических партнерах, которые будут представлены на дне поля. (текст прилагается)
9.50-10.15 выступление эстрадно-джазовой группы «X-tet»
Звучат слова ведущих: Уважаемые дамы и господа! через несколько минут состоится торжественное открытие Дня Поля! Сегодня, в рамках Дня Поля, состоялось торжественное открытие офиса Немецкого Аграрного Центра.  Вас ожидает демонстрация сельско-хозяйственной техники, (перечисляются фирмы)________________________________________________________________________________________
Ведущий: 
Земля! На Запад, на Восток, 
На Север и на Юг: Припал бы, обнял, обогрел –
Насколько хватит рук...
Земля! Все краше и видней 
Она вокруг лежит. 
И лучше счастья нет на ней, 
Работать и любить.
(стихотворение на казахском языке о поле, о земле)
10.20-10.30- выступление танцевальной группы казахский танец
Рок-н-ролл_____________________________________________________
Ведущий 1.: Добрый день, уважаемые дамы и господа! Мы рады приветствовать Вас на нашем общем празднике, посвященном Дню Поля!!!!  Дни Поля и связанные с ними демонстрации машин, предоставляют возможность, продемонстрировать широкой публике свою продукцию, методы и технологии производства. Данные мероприятия являются одновременно  “Днями открытых дверей”, для того, чтобы представить дальнейшие предложения и достижения Немецкого Аграрного Центра.
Ведущий 2:
Ведущий 1.: Слово для приветствия предоставляется вице- министру Сельского хозяйства Республики Казахстан Умирьяеву_____________, 
Ведущий 2: депутату Мажилиса Парламента Республики Казахстан по аграрным вопросам Мадинову Ромину Ризовичу. 


__________________________________________
________________________

11.00
Ведущий 1.: Большое спасибо! Наш праздник Дня Поля продолжается и мы приглашаем всех наших гостей на экскурсию по демонстрационному полю, на котором будут представлены: демонстрация сельскохозяйственной техники в эксплуатации, демонстрация сортов сельхозкультур и средств защиты растений.
Ведущий 2: Для  Вас выступает танцевальная группа _______________________________________________
.
11.00-14.00 экскурсия

14.00-16.00
Ведущий 1.: Наша праздничная концертная программа, посвященная Дню Поля продолжается. 
 Мы поздравляем Вас с праздником Дня Поля! 
В нем дюжина дождей и солнца суток сорок,
В нем пара сотен зорь и пол десятка гроз,
Сто тысяч в нем токов, и шин машинных шорох,
Комбайнов ровный рев, и ливни синих звезд
.Ведущий 2: 
Ведущий 1.: Мы приглашаем всех наших гостей на праздничный обед. А сейчас, мы предлагаем вашему вниманию выступление танцевальной группы____________________
Танец
звучит фоновая музыка с использованием композиций группы «Улытау», классическая  и этническая музыка в современной обработке. В это же время звучит текст ведущих о деятельности НемАЦ и его экономических партнерах, которые будут представлены на дне поля. (текст прилагается)
14.20
(на сцене располагается «X-tet» )
Ведущий 1.: Уважаемые дамы и господа для Вас выступают___________________________________ эстрадно-джазовая группа «X-tet»
В перерывах между музыкальными композициями звучит фоновая музыка с использованием композиций группы «Улытау», классическая  и этническая музыка в современной обработке. В это же время звучит текст ведущих о деятельности НемАЦ и его экономических партнерах, которые будут представлены на дне поля. (текст прилагается)

----------


## Елена Хохлова

> по-отдельности и соединения некоторых вещей получился у меня номер "Бурановские бабушки".


Бурановские бабушки ещё могут и торт вынести! Прикольно будет ,попробуйте! Небольшой отрезок песни , потом 2 исчезают(мамы) и выносят торт!

----------


## nat-doll

> Мастерицы, а как так выложить в бутылочки всё красиво? Чтобы легло одно на другое?
> 
> Ещё одна задумка.Фото прошлого века.Нужны костюмчики. (гостей переодеваем и фотаем). Можно использовать проектор.
> Сегодня у нас должна была пройти выставка фото юбиляра, но наш фотограф порастерял все фотки, поэтому фотоальбом мы будем создавать на месте.
> -вот так юбиляр выглядел,когда народился.Встречайте юбиляр и его мама.(Сидит женщина к ней садиться юбиляр в чепчике с соской, она его качает)
> -далее наш мальчуган рос и пошёл в детский сад(мама+шорты юбиляру)
> -пошёл в школу(цветы в руках, вручает "учительнице)
> -стал пионером(пионерский галстук+пилотка+горн)
> -женился(жене фату, ему цветочек-целуются)
> ...


Здравствуйте, впервые на этом сайте. Очень интересно!. 
Когда-то раньше проводила  что-то подобное на юбилеях, только исполняла  3  желания  юбиляра
первое   " Хочу увидеть  своё детство" ( выходит гость переодетый в младенца)
второе   " Хочу  увидеть свою свадьбу" ( выходят 2 гостя переодетые в жениха и невесту)
третье    " Хочу увидеть свою золотую  свадьбу" ( выходят 2 гостя переодетые в юбиляра с женой, трясутся от старости, но пришли на дискотеку)
Здесь конечно самое главное - костюмы  гостей. Чем смешнее переодените, тем лучше.
Буду рада, если пригодится.

----------


## Елена Ильина

На начало застолья написала небольшой стих. Надоели перлы из интернета. Когда их читаешь, кажется, что все их знают и осуждают, что одно и то же у всех. теперь же коротко и ясно и все довольные приступают к пиршеству.

Глаза в глаза, ладонь в ладонь, и пусть огнем пылают щеки!
Вы стали мужем и женой, и вы теперь не одиноки.
Союз ваш будет всем на диво:
Влюбленный, вечно молодой!
Желаем вам любви взаимной:
Небесной и простой земной!

----------


## snezanabaid

Елена Хохлова, могут конечно,но тут у меня получился целостный блок и торт вроде как совсем не к месту,но это моё мнение,каждый видит и творит по-своему))))

----------


## лиликож

Друзья, простите может не в этой теме, тогда поправьте, но увязавает ли кто-нибудь и как свои мероприяия с юбилеем победы в войне 1812 года? Интегрированный урок музыки и истории я сделала. Хочу сделать урок физики. А вот на мероприятиях? Лилия.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Друзья, простите может не в этой теме, тогда поправьте, но увязавает ли кто-нибудь и как свои мероприяия с юбилеем победы в войне 1812 года?


простите,а ЗАЧЕМ?
вот представьте,вы невеста на своей свадьбе!И вдруг ведущий начинает говорить что-то про войну.Еще и просит принять участие в конкурсе на эту тему!!Это ж как минимум странно!
Могу еще представить себе детский праздник и связку с войной.И то только,если родители дали на это добро!

----------


## лиликож

> И вдруг ведущий начинает говорить что-то про войну


А если офицерская свадьба, или жених -Виктор, или невеста - Виктория, или мальчик "повернут" на войнах,  почему не появиться Кутузову и зачитать приказ не о войне, конечно, а о победах. А конкурсы между гусарами и барышнями...

----------


## Мусевич

всем привет! может я была невнимательна и такая идея уже была где-то опубликована..если что - извините))
долго думала как вывести всех гостей на свадьбе на танцпол...свадьба вся такая с соблюдением традиций... все такие серьезные и взрослые..в общем началось все с того, что в центр вывела молодежонов с  грустным раасказом о вековых традициях, о том как здорово когда есть поддержка со стороны родных и друзей и потому все должны окружить жениха и невесту и бла-бла бла все так трогательно под красивую медленную музыку.. и вдруг : " давайте и мы последуем этой замечательной и давней традициии...ПЬЯНЫЕ ПЛЯСКИ!" и резко играет Сердючка. хохоту было)))

----------


## Martova

Всем привет!
Ребята я совершенно случайно наткнулась на этот сайт. Нашла очень много интересных идей! Но я совсе не имею отношения к сфере вашей деятельности :Smile3: 
На самом деле я невеста, но невеста на совсем скромной свадьбе. У нас будет очень скромная семейная компания. Я нашла несколько конкурсов, что б развлечь гостей, но вот момента встречи я никак не могу найти. Каравая у нас не будет, а мамочка моя очень сильно переживает, что не будет традиционноый встречи молодоженов. 
У меня возникла идея: при входе в кафе разрезать ленточку, как символ вступления в супружескую жизнь и выпить по бакалу шампанского, но я никак не могу придумать  добрых, теплых слов для этих "обрядов".
Может быть кто-нибудь сможет мне помочь? 
если что эти слова скажет сестренка мужа, она взяла на себя эту ношу.
Буду очень и очень признательна Вам!!!

----------


## дюймовка

идея пришла!
добрый вечер дорогие гости!родные!друзья!
на наших глазах родилась новая семья
двое отправляются в дальнее плавание по океану жизни и любви
надеть на жениха капитанскую фуражку
когда новый корабль спускали на воду-разбивали бутылку шампанского о борт 
а сдесь выпить шампанское и разбить бокалы
крикнуть-СЧАСТЛИВОГО ПУТИ!!!
что-то в этом роде

----------


## Курица

> У нас будет очень скромная семейная компания.





> Каравая у нас не будет, а мамочка моя очень сильно переживает, что не будет традиционноый встречи молодоженов.


*Martova*, я, конечно, извиняюсь. возможно, мой вопрос нескромным покажется...А...ПОЧЕМУ встречи с караваем не будет? Это что -ОЧЕНЬ затратно?Даже если вы  будете 



> на совсем скромной свадьбе.


заказать каравай -не так уж дорого...




> при входе в кафе разрезать ленточку, как символ вступления в супружескую жизнь и выпить по бакалу шампанского, но я никак не могу придумать  добрых, теплых слов для этих "обрядов".
> Может быть кто-нибудь сможет мне помочь?


и всё же...ПРИНЦИПИАЛЬНО против ведущей на свадьбе?Понимаете...



> сестренка мужа


 - это хорошо, но...пироги должен печь пирожник, а сапоги тачать сапожник. Сестра мужа должна на свадьбе быть гостьей...
(ИМХО)))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Мусевич

Всем доброго времени суток!!! извините что отписываюсь в этой теме...в другой мне не ответили((( по большей части мне необходима ваша помощь в склеивании моих идей.... 23 августа будет открытие магазина "Техностиль". мне нужно сделать что-то вроде презентации в стиле флешмоб. В общем идеи такие:
1 - человек 10 на расстоянии от здания магазина примерно метров 100-150. у каждого в руках мелки. в определленное время все начинают рисовать стрелочки(следы) по направлению к магазину и в конце концов собираются маленькой толпой у входа
2 - словно из ниоткуда появляются люди(участники моей студии) и становятся в очередь перед входом в магазин. при этом шумно выясняют кто был первый и что интересного можно купить в магазине. в определенный момент по все заходят в магазин и выходят из него с коробками от бытовой техники(коробки мы заготовим заранее)
3 - можно еще показать как вели бы себя бытовые приборы, будь они живыми(пластические этюды)
4 -танцевальный флешмоб
5 - предложения магазина например "техника в кредит" или "рассрочка" - показать пластически.

внимание вопрос: :) как мне все это совместить? как сделать так, чтобы одно из другого вытекало??? буду рада любым соображениям! заранее благодарна!

----------


## himmelinka

[QUOTE=Мусевич;4436505]
4 -танцевальный флешмоб

тоже этим загорелась, только как собрать действительно много людей, и чтоб они еще и повторяли за тобой?

----------


## himmelinka

извините, вы хотите все на улице организовать?

----------


## Богиня

> внимание вопрос: :) как мне все это совместить? как сделать так, чтобы одно из другого вытекало??? буду рада любым соображениям! заранее благодарна!


я бы выбрала трек...для начала))) вот от него бы и "плясала" - мелки и рисуночки, потом толпа покупателей у входа и через секунду (!) как вошли, выходят с коробками...танцы начались с коробками)), можно периодически повторять.

----------


## Мусевич

*himmelinka*, я не только танцевальные флешмобы делаю) мне проще, т.к. я руководитель театральной студии) есть основной костяк... а остальных набираю через интернет..для этих целей создала группу в контакте


*Богиня*, т.е. идею с ожившими предметами лучше убрать? чтоб не засорять мозг?))) ну да...так получше будет)  спасибо)

----------


## Богиня

> *Богиня*, т.е. идею с ожившими предметами лучше убрать? чтоб не засорять мозг?))) ну да...так получше будет)  спасибо)



ее можно оставить, как массовку соберете из людей...после танцевального флешмоба

----------


## Мусевич

*Богиня*, )))спасибо)понял -не дурак)))

----------


## himmelinka

а мне думается , если б с самого начала люди, двигаясь к магазину, делали флешмоб толпой, совсем здорово бы получилось, потом заходили бы в магазин, а дальше пластические этюды техники пошли..это если рассчитывать на толпу, смотрящую на это действие, коль скоро это презентация

----------


## Мусевич

*himmelinka*, спасибо)

----------


## Тимофеева

> Тимофеева, не знаю как Вас зовут
> 
> фанты есть такое понятие  это очень забавные и добрые игры, которые не ставят людей в нелепое состояние перед другими и доставляет удовольствие всем. советую в них поискать задания для гостей, сама идея, конечно, очень хороша...но вот исполнение ее финала...
> проводили уже?
> пока не начали спорить и защищать своюе творение сделайте все задания сами...понравится или нет, мне интересно


Ничего пошлого в этих заданиях нет. Сама пробовала, но пока еще не все, получалось весело. Может вы воспринимаете текст буквально, а задание нужно исполнять кратко. Например в задании 43 нужно всего лишь навсего станцевать кан-кан, и вовсе не нужно идти в умывальник и там танцевать. Или в задании 47 проигравшему нужно сесть в позу "лотос", все очень даже не сложно, если немного пофантазировать.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> нужно сесть в позу "лотос"


в костюме или вечернем платье?

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

> Привет всем. Вот мои клятвы для молодожёнов. 
> Прошу взяться пару за руки, посмотреть друг другу в глаза и включаю записаный трек. 
> автор: Marina Arnhold 
> 
> Слова невесты: 
> Из миллионов сердце выбрало тебя
> Ты самый лучший, в этом нет сомненья.
> Свидетель Бог – тебе я посвещаю всю себя
> В этот чудесный миг, в день нашей семьи рожденья.
> ...


Идея замечательная, особенно на выездной регистрации. Но как мне... то не нравится последняя строка клятвы. Она должна быть позитивная, жизнеутверждающая, как мощный аккорд добра , света и любви. А так...какой -то депресняк. Но это мое мнение.

----------


## optimistka17

> Привет всем. Вот мои клятвы для молодожёнов. 
> Прошу взяться пару за руки, посмотреть друг другу в глаза и включаю записаный трек. 
> *автор*: *Marina Arnhold* 
> 
> Слова невесты: 
> Из миллионов сердце выбрало тебя
> Ты самый лучший, в этом нет сомненья.
> Свидетель Бог – тебе я посвящаю всю себя
> * Своей семьи мы празднуем сегодня ДЕНЬ  РОЖДЕНЬЯ* 
> ...


 Взяла на себя смелость слегка откорректировать текст
 Ну не нравится мне упоминание о смерти в День свадьбы, ничего не могу с собой поделать

----------


## Сдвиг ветра

я готова. получить пинков от мастеров свадебных праздников))) Думаю они только помогут мне стать лучше))) итак, мои "мульки" идею может где и подсмотрела, текст же преимущественно сама  присочиняла. 
так. первая "мулечка" у меня очаг молодожены зажигали не сразу. вначале свадьбы мать вручает дочери свечу. (у жениха родителей не было, поэтому его свеча гореда уже на столе. далее. все с предыханием наблюдаем как молодая "Донесла огонь к первому супружескому застолью"!ю текст не привожу, т.к. с миру по нитке начало насобирала отовсюду. а вот вторым тостом "за любовь"! мы

тост – за любовь!
Музыка 4 «Аве Мария» инстр.
Дорогие молодожены! У каждого из вас до сегодняшнего дня были свои заботы и хлопоты, свои радости и печали. Но теперь все пойдет по-другому, теперь вы - одно целое, одна семья.
Очаг зажечь от двух свечей

Очаг – семьи зажжем мы дружно-.
Вы каждый – как одна свеча.
Слова любви сказать вам нужно – 
Глаза в глаза – не с горяча.

Сначала скажет муж, конечно
Он стал теперь главой семьи.
Давно хранит в своём он сердце 
Слова священные любви .- 
(Жених признаётся в любви)
Теперь свои слова подарит ему невеста молодая
(слова признания невесты)

Вот так при всех и принародно -
Открыто, честно и свободно
Они сказали о любви –
В сердцах её огонь зажгли.
Очаг готов уж разгореться – 
Огонь его добыт из сердца .
(молодые зажигают большую свечу на своём столе, а свои свечки гасят)

Мы все желаем от души –
Гори очаг любви, гори!
Пусть в вашем доме будет жарко от поцелуев и подарков!
Пусть в вашей спальне сохранится любви тепло. и разгорится!
Пусть ваш очаг вас греет долго,
А мы вам  крикнем – Горько!! Горько! Горько свадьба, горько!
- Наполняем бокалы и прошу поддержать меня в конце тоста.
•	Музыка 4 «Аве Мария» инстр

----------


## Сдвиг ветра

Ешё одна "мулечка" получилась очень трогательной вначале и залихватски весёлой в финале. за идею взяла "шаги" и сама их досочиняла.
музыка на шаги в контакте называется Сердцебиение - (Импульс).

По центру невеста.. по две стороны напротив друг друга – тёща и жених

   В каждой вновь родившейся семье образуются необыкновенного сочетания прекрасные и добрые цветы отношений. Не только в паре муж-жена. Один из удивительных цветов – это отношения молодого мужа с мамой невесты. И сейчас, мы с вами, присутствуем на чарующем обряде превращения из мамы невесты – в понимающую тёщу, и из парня дочери в  заботливого сына.  Семь шагов. Семь простых шагов стоит сделать им навстречу друг другу и  эти два сердца, любящие одну восхитительною женщину, соединятся навсегда. Что бы вместе Любить. Беречь. Лелеять и Оберегать. Итак,  
Шаг первый – с этим шагом вы признаёте право друг друга на её любовь и защиту.
 Шаг второй – вы доверяете друг другу настолько, что обещаете не задавать лишних вопросов в трудные минуты.
Шаг третий – зять обещает себе что не пройдёт мимо не вбитого гвоздя в доме тёщи любимой и всегда ей поможет
Шаг четвёртый – мама обещает себе, что блинами любимого зятя встретит не только на масленичной неделе.
Пятый шаг – это уважение и понимание друг друга.
Шестой шаг мама поддержит его в каждый миг, когда это необходимо
И наконец, Седьмой шаг – самый трудный – понимание, что молодожены это уже отдельная, полноценная семья, а не нашкодившие дети и со всей силой материнской любви оберегать их гнёздышко от любого вторжения извне.
И …! Ну что здесь скажешь,  Обнимитесь! Вы долго шли к минуте этой! Вы тёщею своей гордитесь, она же любит вас за это! Танец Зятя и тёщи!!! Бурные аплодисменты!
музыка Владимир Нежин Тёща (куплета достаточно)

- после красивой песни про тёщу, приглашаются все мужчины, которым так же повезло в жизни, у которых КЛАССНАЯ ТЁЩА!, и Зажигаем!!! «Тёща дай, дай на  машину» Гурт экспресс
вышло суперски))) мне польстило что музыканты такого крупного ресторана которые видели сотни свадеб на своём веку попросили текст этого момента)) сказали администратору очень понравилось))

----------


## Сдвиг ветра

ну и последняя моя штучечка, это снятие фаты. хотелось что б это было как то необычно. и я решила что слёзы если и будут то не от "горя невесты", которая как в древности выходит за незнакомого нелюбимого, а потому, что все присутствуют на обряде ПЕРЕРОЖДЕНИЯ невесты в жену. музыку не очень додумала. ничего не смогла подобрать что б меня устроило. ещё над этим работаю). взяла Френка Сенатра...

снятие фаты..
Зажжем друзья свечей ограду что б защитить от сглаза их.
Они надёжною преградой для жизни будут молодых.

Замри весёлый карнавал, потише музыки раскаты
Чудесный миг фаты настал – они пол дня уже  женаты.
Зажглись на небе сотни звёзд – не нужно горьких слёз прощания
Фату снимает верный муж  задерживая чуть дыханье.
Мерцают свечи, воск течёт, и все застыли в предвкушеньи
Из милой  девушки вот- вот жена родится  сквозь мгновенья.
Не плачьте, мама, этот миг – он счастья доченьке сулит,
За  шпильку каждую в фате муж поцелуем одарит.
Невеста красотой сияя  перерождается в ЖЕНУ
Нам этот миг даёт гарантию,
Что любит муж её ОДНУ.
За шпилькой шпилька, с поцелуем их принимает молодой
И сам гордится и любуется своей прекрасною женой.
Ещё мгновенье и… обряд перерожденья завершен
Теперь женой, а не невестой  наш шумный праздник восхищён! :Meeting:

----------


## KAlinchik

> очень понравилось))


мне тоже понравилось)



> все с предыханием наблюдаем как молодая "Донесла огонь к первому супружескому застолью"!


я хочу посоветовать не рисковать с этим: не дай Бог сквозняк, еще по какой-то причине погаснет свеча и момент испорчен

----------


## optimistka17

*КАтюша Ходячая*, обряд снятия фаты мне твой понравился, но вот с музыкой вопрос.
 Ты берешь плюс Френка Синатры? А твой текст на фоне слов не теряется? И еще, по твоему тексту как то неясно. Фату сняли, а платок одели?

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> (у жениха родителей не было, поэтому его свеча гореда уже на столе.


про "молодая донесла свечу" уже написали.А я вот на этом хочу акцент сделать.Если нет родителя,пусть молодые сами зажигают огонь,а не от кого-то!!!!




> Очаг готов уж разгореться – 
> Огонь его добыт из сердца


 :Ok: 



> мне польстило что музыканты такого крупного ресторана которые видели сотни свадеб на своём веку попросили текст этого момента)) сказали администратору очень понравилось))


и ты дала? :Blink:

----------


## Сдвиг ветра

> КАтюша Ходячая, обряд снятия фаты мне твой понравился, но вот с музыкой вопрос.
> Ты берешь плюс Френка Синатры? А твой текст на фоне слов не теряется? И еще, по твоему тексту как то неясно. Фату сняли, а платок одели?


голос у меня поставленный. всё прослушивалось хорошо. и музыка была скорее фоном. если найду, я поставлю что то исконно русское распевное акапельное. во всяком случае я бы хотела что б это было так или же оркестровка что б была такой музыкальный фонтан перерождения с волнами... в общем, ищу.

а платок не надевали. меня лично эта часть обряда всегда смущала. а так как народ творит обряды, а мы и есть народ, думаю сейчас лучше без платка всё же. если родители не против.

----------


## Сдвиг ветра

> Сообщение от КАтюша Ходячая  
> мне польстило что музыканты такого крупного ресторана которые видели сотни свадеб на своём веку попросили текст этого момента)) сказали администратору очень понравилось))
> и ты дала?


Да, Катюша. это была моя первая свадьба. и я чувствовала за спиной ТАКУЮ поддержку каждую минуту, что хотя бы из чувства благодарности я всё равно это сделала бы. это раз. а два - я себе ещё сочиню. это же первые шаги. а три.я  пояснила что всякие такие штуки сочиняю сама. и если нужно, сделаем так что бы весь текст был с
очинён специально для определённой  свадьбы. и из листка со сценарием я сделала визитку.

----------


## Сдвиг ветра

> Сообщение от КАтюша Ходячая  
> все с предыханием наблюдаем как молодая "Донесла огонь к первому супружескому застолью"!
> я хочу посоветовать не рисковать с этим: не дай Бог сквозняк, еще по какой-то причине погаснет свеча и момент испорчен


да. я тоже так подумала особ енно когда увидела что новобрачная даже не стала ладонью защищать огонь от сквозняка-движения...

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> и из листка со сценарием я сделала визитку.


 :Ok:

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Я работаю в вахтовом поселке Ямбург. Администрация поселка решила устроить конкурс "Ах,какая женщина!" среди нескольких предприятий. Было много конкурсов. А последний -"А, вам слабо?". Мы с девушками долго думали, ну ничего на ум не приходило оригинального.И вот утром слышу по телевизору слова "Раз в крещенский вечерок, девушки гадали. Брали в руки башмачок, за порог кидали..." И потихоньку сценка стала передо мной вырисовываться. Одели русские народные костюмы. Под музыку 1-ая девушка выходит, немного танцует, снимает туфельку и кидает в нашу группу поддержки. Выбегает парень с туфлей, создает с ней пару и вместе танцуют парный танец, наподобие "Барыни". Вторая девушка, выходит следом, танцует и кидает тоже свою туфельку. Выбегают уже два мужчины и втроем взявшись за руки, пританцовывают. Теперь наступает мой черед. Дама я колоритная, все при мне, но в сарафан не влезла. Сверху  на мне расписной платок, а на ногах-валенки. Пройдя , приплясывая по кругу, я снимаю валенок и кидаю в нашу группу поддержки. Стою- смотрю в ту сторону, куда улетел мой валенок- и НИЧЕГО и НИКОГО! Пожимаю плечами , снимаю второй валенок и кидаю туда же. Буквально перед выступлением все разъяснила нашим мужчинам. По ходу человек 5 должно было выскочить. А они все- человек 20 выскочили, меня обступили, повернулись к жюри и заорали хором :"А вам слабо?" Все члены жюри поставили нам высший бал. Может кому-то и пригодится.

----------


## shoymama

> Невеста красотой сияя  перерождается в ЖЕНУ
> Нам этот миг даёт гарантию,
> Что любит муж её ОДНУ



Я бы немножко исправила:

Пуст этот миг нам обещает
Что любит муж её ОДНУ

----------


## Лена Видьманова

> Сообщение от Lara14  
> Делает муж мне сейчас коняшек. Вот думаю как их пременить можно.


Предлагаю для тех, кто ставит мини-спектакли. Или на 23 февраля, либо на корпоративе.

СЦЕНКА НА 23 ФЕВРАЛЯ.
Это сценка не про армию и службу. А о том как наши русские богатыри несли службу. Со временем ничего не меняетя. Одни разговоры о женщинах.
Выходят двое богатырей на «лошадях». «Лошади» - тоже персонажи. Это актеры на четвереньках в костюмах лошадей. 

Первый богатырь: Ну и где этот алкоголик? 

Выходит третий богатырь. С зонтиком, и на цветастой лошади. 

Первый богатырь: Ну что, не видать подмоги?
Второй богатырь: Ничерта не видно
Третий богатырь: Вижу, вижу… Девки в озере купаются! (получает по шее) Змей Горыныч, выходи – биться будем!
Первый богатырь: Это не Змей Горыныч! Это татары.
Третий богатырь: О, а я гляжу че столько голов. Ну и кто у них там самый главный?
Первый богатырь: Вон они – в самом центре сидят, с-с… соколы!
Второй богатырь: Щас я этим соколам бошки то поотрубаю!
Третий богатырь: Не горячись, Илюша, может, договоримся, по девчонкам поводим.
Второй богатырь: К сестрице Аленушке я не поеду!
Первый богатырь: Почему?
Второй богатырь: У нее брат козел!
Первый богатырь: А куда же тогда?
Третий богатырь: К девчонкам на озеро!
Второй богатырь: К старушкам на кладбище.
Первый богатырь: О, глянь, Баба Яга летит. 

(звучит фанера «Я ворона») 

Третий богатырь: К Змею Горынычу полетела. У нее с ним роман у средней головы.
Второй богатырь: Так раньше у левой был.
Третий богатырь: А она путает лево и право, поэтому среднюю выбрала. Только теперь, когда она целуется, ей кажется, что за ней кто-то подглядывает.
Первый богатырь: Путает лево и право. А сам-то ты знаешь, где лево?
Третий богатырь: Я… Мусик, покажи, где лево. Ну, покажи… Мусик, ну не позорь меня перед пацанами.
Первый богатырь: Эх ты, защитничек.
Третий богатырь: Да я?! Да я такой защитник! У меня даже мышь между ног не проскочит.
Второй богатырь: Конечно, у тебя же между ног лошадь. 

Конь первого богатыря: Прикинь, его бабой обозвали!
Конь третьего богатыря: Я не лошадь, я конь. Неужели не заметно.
Конь второго богатыря: Да им сверху не видно. О, глянь, Змей Горыныч летит. 

(Фанера Высоцкого «Я ЯК истребитель…») 

Конь третьего богатыря: А у него роман с Бабой Ягой со средней головой.
Конь первого богатыря: Так раньше с левой было.
Конь третьего богатыря: А он… не жадный 

Третий богатырь: А че это он по кольцевой?
Первый богатырь: Да за столб зацепился.
Второй богатырь: Щас я его отцеплю! 

Змей Горыныч: (за кадром) – Ты че, дурак, по почкам?!! 

Третий богатырь: Мужики, а какой со мной случай произошел. Забил я, значит, вчера стрелку с Авдотьей из Рязани вечером на сеновале. Прихожу, а там… А там…
Первый богатырь: Кто, кто там? 

Конь третьего богатыря: Кто, кто! Я в пальто! 

Третий богатырь: Представляете, эта кобыла надела мое трофейное пальто и так нагло в зеркало смотрится! 

Конь первого богатыря: Обалдеть!
Конь второго богатыря: Ну, ты даешь!
Конь третьего богатыря: А че, вон у Ивана Царевича Сивка в бурке ходит, ну и я решил попробовать. 

Первый богатырь: Ну что с татарами делать будем?!
Второй богатырь: Биться!
Первый богатырь: Тогда за Землю русскую!!!
Второй богатырь: За Русь-матушку!!!
Третий богатырь: За пиво «Русское» и за девчонок!! 

Конь первого богатыря: Гляньте, какие кобылки у татар.
Конь второго богатыря: Красивые...
Конь третьего богатыря: Вы как хотите, а я с женщинами драться не буду. 

Кони начинают скакать в другую сторону, звучит песня Высоцкого .

ссылки на нарезки: http://files.mail.ru/6NAOMR

----------


## Viktorinochka

> По центру невеста.. по две стороны напротив друг друга – тёща и жених


Благодарю Вас за классную идею. На близлежащей свадьбе мне нужно как раз что - то подобное, но со свекровью... Сейчас знаю, в каком направлении мыслить. Успехов Вам в творчестве!!!

----------


## optimistka17

вот мамам мы всегда уделяем внимание, а душа просит вспомнить на свадьбе о папах
Как то они часто остаются в тени. Неправильно это...

----------


## shoymama

Ой, Людочка, так ведь с этими папами вечно не все слава Богу: то некомплект, то пьяненькие, то вообще новую жену притащат с собой...
Вот и работаем с мамами, как с более надежным контингентом  [img]http://s16.******info/5cbe21a6458aeaa537e9a55649a46b29.gif[/img]

----------


## kroschka20

> Взяла на себя смелость слегка откорректировать текст
>  Ну не нравится мне упоминание о смерти в День свадьбы, ничего не могу с собой поделать


Ну и что, что вам не нравится. Это ещё не отменяет смысл брачного завета и обещания: быть вместе и в радости и в горе, и в здоровье и в болезни, пока смерть не разлучит вас. Особенно те, кто венчаются должны это понимать. Не нравится, не берите мои слова, пишите свои! Или пусть молодожёны сами сочиняют что им нравится. Мне лично не понравился изменённый вариант клятвы. Но сколько людей, столько и вкусов.

----------


## stella z

> Это актеры на четвереньках в костюмах лошадей.


прямо на грязном полу в ресторане?

----------


## Марина Миг

Этот выкуп невесты из дома я писала для моей подружки, испытания для жениха, в принципе, стандартные, текст - мой. Все сказочные роли играл мой муж ))) Может быть, кому-нибудь пригодится.

Таня: Здравствуй, добрый молодец! Давно мы тебя ждем, слезы горькие льем! И не потому, что подругу замуж выдаем…
Марина: Нагрянул из-за леса из-за гор Кощей Бессмертный, да Анну свет Прекрасную в свое царство унес, заточил в высокой башне, говорит, страсть как жениться хочу, а дЕвица эта глянулась мне больно!
Таня: И вот стоим мы на распутье – не ведаем, как дальше быть! 
Марина: Камень путеводный дорогу указывает, да не знаем мы, какую выбрать.
Таня: Что, жених, отправишься в путь невесту свою искать?
……………………
Марина: Тогда путь свой выбирай, да сердце слушай, чтобы не ошибиться
ПРОЧИТАЛ – ВЫБРАЛ (НАЛЕВО пойдешь – приключений найдешь.  НАПРАВО пойдешь – налево не успеешь. ПРЯМО пойдешь – судьбу свою найдешь)

Марина: Пойдем по дороге твоей, узнаем, куда нас выведет.
Таня: И правда, гляди, вот башня кощеева неприступная, там, в заточении, томится невеста твоя.
Марина: Прокричи ей о любви своей, чтобы знала она, что спасение близко

КРИЧИТ – АНЯ МАШЕТ ПЛАТОЧКОМ

Таня: Готов за невесту свою биться? (отвечает)
Марина: А ежели с чудищем придется сразиться? (отвечает)
Таня: Тогда доброго тебе в волшебном царстве пути
Марина: Желаем скорее невесту найти

ОТКРЫВАЕМ ДВЕРИ. СТОИТ БАБА ЯГА

БЯ: на границе тучи ходять хмуро, край суровый тишиной объят, у высоких берегов Амура часовые Родины стоять
Стой! Кто идет?

ОТВЕЧАЕТ

БЯ: Не положено! У меня инструхция! Никого не впускать – никого не выпускать! Всех метлой поганой гнать!!!

ЖЕНИХ ПРЕДЛАГАЕТ ДОГОВОРИТЬСЯ

БЯ: Договориться, говоришь? Эт можно, ежели по-хорошему! А что мне старой надо? Хлеба и зрелищ! Только ж хлебом-то нынче не удивишь…  А вот… За невестину косу подавай мне колбасу! А чтоб колбасу жевать не скучно было, подай-ка мне ты литр пива!  Пива нет? Давайте водку! К водке надобно селедку… Нет селедки? Пес с тобой,  вы спляшите всей гурьбой, чтобы весело мне жить, чтобы бабке не тужить!
Есть туть у меня один агрегат!  Сейчас я вам его настрою…. 

ВКЛЮЧАЕТ МАКАРЕНУ, ЖЕНИХ И ДРУЗЬЯ ТАНЦУЮТ

БЯ: Эх, ублажил старую, порадовал, так и быть, помогу я тебе – карту дам заветную, дабы не заблудился ты и к Кощею прямо в лапы… ой, прямо в замок ты попал! А я полетела – колбасу есть!

Таня: Что же, жених, в путь, лес дремучий впереди, сто дорожек в нем, сто тропинок, главное – не заблудиться.

ПРОХОДЯТ НА 1 ЭТАЖ

Марина: Невеста твоя по пути в замок кощеев следы оставляла, чтобы ты ее нашел
Таня: Да разгадал Кощей ее план, и кикиморы болотные тебя запутать решили, свои следы оставили
Марина: Угадаешь, где Анютина ручка, по верной дорожке пойдешь, не угадаешь – в чаще лесной пропадешь!

УГАДЫВАЕТ РУЧКИ НОЖКИ ГУБКИ – отпечатки на нарисованных деревьях.

Марина: Разверни-ка жених карту, сверим путь: дремучий лес прошли, на опушку вышли, теперича должно быть логово Змея Горыныча. А вот и он, собственной персоной!

ЗГ: Это что за сборище? Непорядок! Все Кру-гом! Из царства волшебного шагом марш! А не то сейчас как дыхну лавой огненной – одни головешки от вас останутся! (кашляет)
Марина: Что ты, Горынушка? Али хворь какая с тобой приключилась?
ЗГ: Ой, Василиса, вздумалось Кощею - олуху этому - под старость лет жениться, нашел невесту себе, вези, говорит, Горыныч, ее ко мне в замок! Ну, я на горб ее, да полетел. А она как давай драться! Головы мои совсем отбила, о, как опухли! Взял у Бабы Яги настойки тараканьей, вообще дрянь! Хааааа – огонь пропал, а голова трещит - пуще прежнего – всю ночь не спал! 
Таня: Ну что, жених, поможем Горынычу? Чтобы огонь вернуть – воды огненной ему дай, да снотворного, чтобы поспал горемычный. Что, снотворного нет? Так колыбельную спойте! 
ПОЮТ КОЛЫБЕЛЬНУЮ
ЗГ: Сморили вы меня, полетел я в пещеру. Спать. (улетел)

Таня: Что у нас дальше по карте? ……….. Болото? А вот и оно. Через болото, как известно, по кочкам перебираются, а кочки в нашем лесу непростые – заколдованные.
Марина: На кочку наступай, что написано на ней – читай, слова, волшебные угадай.
Таня: Слова о том, что ты будешь делать в вашей совместной жизни
СБ  стирать белье
ВМ выносить мусор
ГБ гладить белье
ВД воспитывать детей 
ННР носить на руках
ЗП заправлять постель
ЗД зарабатывать деньги
ДП дарить подарки
ГЛС говорить ласковые слова
ДС делать сюрпризы

Марина: А на последней кочке чуть не провалился, а ведь засосет болото – поминай, как звали!
Чтобы выбраться, вспоминай слова ласковые, как женушку величать будешь. Слово называй – на ступеньку ступай.
ЛАСКОВЫЕ СЛОВА
Таня: Заколдовал Кощей свои владения, тучи нагнал черные, темень настала непроглядная.
Марина: Надо тебе тучи разогнать, на вопрос, что в каждой туче, изволь отвечать.

На двери развешаны шарики-тучи, жених лопает шарики, отвечает на вопросы, которые из шариков выпадают.

Таня: Развеял ты тучи, вход в царство Кощеево свободен
ОТКРЫЛИ ДВЕРИ – ВОШЛИ В КОРИДОР
Марина: А вот и царство Кощеево. Дуб стоит вековой, на дубе том сундук висит, а в сундуке ключ от дверей замка. Сможешь выстрелом сундук сбить, ключ твой. Не сможешь – придется Анне за Кощея замуж выходить.
Вот тебе ядра пушечные, а пушку извольте с друзьями твоими соорудить: жених дулом будет, один друг запалом, другой – фитилем, третий – огоньком.

Стреляют шишками по сундуку, при каждом выстреле изображая пушку!

Марина: Ну что ж, добыл ты ключ в замок Кощеев, теперь слова надо волшебные сказать, чтобы двери отворились (м.б. признание в любви еще разок???)
ДВЕРИ ОТКРЫЛИСЬ, ЖЕНИХ ЗАХОДИТ
Кощей: Ну, здравствуй, добрый молодец! Нелегкий путь ты проделал, много трудностей преодолел. С чем пожаловал?
ОТВЕЧАЕТ
К: За невестой, говоришь?.. А пойдет ли она за тебя?       	Ты так уверен? Напрасно. 
У меня – замок просторный, а ты что можешь ей предложить?......................
У меня конюшня в 50 лошадей, куда хошь отвезу, а ты чем похвалишься? …………………………………..
У меня сокровищница от злата ломиться, любой каприз ее выполню, а ты горазд? …………………………

К:Вижу, достойный ты соперник. Но по-хорошему я ее не отдам. А значит – боя не миновать! Со мной тебе сражаться бесполезно. Я бессмертен. Победишь мою армию – невеста твоя, а нет – голова с плеч! (Удар мечом об пол)
Таня: Вот, жених, тебе оружие смертоносное. Удачи в бою!
Жених сбивает кегли
К: Да…  Победил ты мою армию, а слово кощеево закон. Невеста - твоя. Обещания свои – выполняй. Слово свое – держи. А не то – голова с плеч. (Удар мечом)
Таня: Заходи, добрый молодец, в светлицу, где невеста твоя томится.

Жених проходит к невесте.

Таня: А вот и суженая твоя. Все трудности, все преграды преодолел, все испытания ради нее прошел.
Марина: Чтобы развеять чары Кощеевы, чтобы замок его пропал и все горести растворились, поцелуй невесту свою, да цветы нежные, красоты ее достойные преподнеси.

----------


## BONATA

> так ведь с этими папами вечно не все слава Богу: то некомплект, то пьяненькие, то вообще новую жену притащат с собой...
> Вот и работаем с мамами, как с более надежным контингентом


Ой, сестра, насмешила ....и как всегда "в яблочко"

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

> Ну и что, что вам не нравится. Это ещё не отменяет смысл брачного завета и обещания: быть вместе и в радости и в горе, и в здоровье и в болезни, пока смерть не разлучит вас. Особенно те, кто венчаются должны это понимать. Не нравится, не берите мои слова, пишите свои! Или пусть молодожёны сами сочиняют что им нравится. Мне лично не понравился изменённый вариант клятвы. Но сколько людей, столько и вкусов.


Ну настоящая колючка. Все то же самое можно сказать, но помягче, не так резко.

----------


## Natalcca

> А для вдохновения - мой новый материал.
> Сердца перестук


 Очень красиво с чувством веры в лучшее, думаю здесь присутствует элементы психологии, что очень ново и интересно)

----------


## kroschka20

> Ну настоящая колючка. Все то же самое можно сказать, но помягче, не так резко.


Я по гороскопу скорпион.  :Grin:  Меня всегда критикуют за то, что я резко говорю. Ну не умею я мягко выражаться, чтоб никого не задеть, не обидеть.  :Tu:

----------


## Natalcca

> Сколько раз в неделю будешь кормить супруга? Сколько раз в день будешь нежно-нежно целовать и т.д. Ж- Сколько часов в день будешь посвящать компьютерным играм? А любимой супруге? А вообще, в зависимости от пары. В процессе подготовки мероприятия, во время общения с женихом и невестой я обычно внимательно наблюдаю за их поведением, общением между собой... Тогда и становится понятно и про вопросы, и про индивидуальные зацепочки, которые оживят праздник, сделают его неповторимым именно для этой конкретной пары. 
> Этот конкурс многие используют в работе, он неплохо проходит.


 Идея с мыльными пузырями очень интересная, я делаю, что-то наподобие. Идея эта пришла, когда у меня была свадьба в яблочном стиле. за первым столом, я говорила о том, что яблоко с древних времен считается символом любви и брака, именно Адама яблоко заставило уйти вслед за Евой из райского сада, благодаря яблоку Парис смог выбрать из трех прекраснейших богинь одну, самую лучшую, в Балканских странах до си пор, молодая жена входит в дом с яблоком в руках, и т.д. затем подхожу к гостям с яблочком, в нем вставлены тонкие палочки (я беру зубочистки) на другой край привязаны ленточки, что придает сразу красивый праздничный вид, гости доставая с яблочка трофей, должны пожелать молодоженам, но пожелание должно заключаться в одном слове, затем подхожу к молодым, они должны доставая трофей (зубочистку) обратиться друг к другу начиная со слов "я буду стараться..." и так по очереди, очень романтично, особенно приятно за всем этим наблюдать родителям молодожен, потом как вариант можно предложить супругов покормить друг друга.

----------


## Natalcca

еще есть такая фишка, скорее всего никого ею не удивлю, возможно, кто-то из вас уже делал, что- то на подобии.
где-то в середине праздника, как правило за вторым застольем обращаю внимание гостей на себя и говорю молодоженам, что сегодня их близкие преподносят им поздравления и пожелания и мне тоже очень хочется на память от себя преподнести им подарок, вручаю им красивый сверток в бумаге оберточной и с большим бантом (все это, конечно делаю заранее, молодые не должны об этом знать, для них это сюрприз). Молодожены в недоумении принимают подарок и распаковывают его, перед собой видят большой лоскут зеленого цвета, не понимают в чем дело, я спрашиваю у гостей, зачем по их мнению ведущая подарила молодым ткань...тут начинают появляться догадки..."пеленки для будущего малыша, скатерть, шаль, чтобы жене было тепло и т.д." я говорю: " Дорогие друзья, мои дорогие молодожены, сегодня прекрасный день, день рождения вашей семьи, с сегодняшнего дня начинается новая жизнь, но вот пройде год и вы счастливые и влюбленные отметете ситцевую свадьбу, потом будет и кожанная, мы будем счастливы когда вы будете серебряными молодоженами и всю любовь свою пронесете и до золотой свадьбы...но сегодня в этот чудесный день, только сегодня у вас ЗЕЛЕНАЯ СВАДЬБА ( соответствующее музыкальное сопровождение, я громче говорю). и поэтому я с радостью дарю вам этот лоскут ткани, но чтобы и он приобрел форму, предлагаю вам вырезать из него сердце (помогают свидетели), зеленая свадьба символ чистоты, свежести и юности, на каждую свою годовщину смотрите на это сердце, пусть оно напоминает вам об этом прекрасном празднике, о гостях те, что сегодня с нами и о вашей прекрасной любви, которая с годами будет становиться еще сильнее и крепче". Проходит всегда очень интересно и оживленно, есть в этом и доля лирики и веселья

----------


## stella z

> Я по гороскопу скорпион.  Меня всегда критикуют за то, что я резко говорю. Ну не умею я мягко выражаться, чтоб никого не задеть, не обидеть.


блин, я тоже скорпиошка (Скорпионы всех стран-объединяйтесь!!!). только почему то все резкое - себе. так и занимаюсь самоедством, и грызу себя,и грызу.  А говорить стараюсь мало - боюсь кого-нибудь обидеть. Может, я нетипичная? типа - в семье не без урода?

----------


## Торжество

Делаю такую вещь на юбилее, очень классно проходит, особенно с поющей тамадой, но можно и не поющему исполнить вместе с гостями.                    Спрашиваю: - Дорогие гости, какую песню обычно поют на Д. Р. (день рождения)? Гости соответственно предлагают разные варианты. Я подсказываю, что эта песенка пришла к нам из американской культуры, а в это время идёт фон песни и гости, конечно угадывают (простите, что русскими буквами) : "Наппи бёс дей"!     -Но как говорил наш любимый юморист Задорнов "Ну тупые американцы", я веду к тому, что исполним мы песенку по русски, и к тому же я помогу освоить вам новые инструменты! Хеппи бёс дей.
«Хеппи бёс дей ту ю» - песенка простая
На бутылке её (имя) нам сейчас сыграет!
Эту песенку простую (имя) тоже знает.
И сейчас по рюмке вилкой славно подыграет!
В этой песне не хватает радости немножко,
Пусть нам (имя) подыграет по тарелке ложкой!
Получилось очень чудно, отрицать не стану!
Пусть нам (имя) ложкой по стакану!
Хорошо сейчас сыграли, но не очень пылко,
Пусть нам (имя) подыграет ножиком по вилке!
Хорошо как получилось, сердце холодеет!
Подыграйте все оркестру, кто на чём сумеет!
   Кто-то играет на "инструментах", остальные подпевают, именинник в восторге!      Русские слова: "С днём рожденья тебя, поздравляем любя, С днём рождения ..имя.. поздравляем тебя!" Попробуйте, у меня всегда на УРА!

----------


## Торжество

Ах да, потом ещё добавляю слова другого юмориста Петросяна! - Ну вот, друзья, завтра на работе всем расскажем, что вчера ..Иваныча (н-р), ОТХЕППИБЁСДИЛИ! Ржут все!

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

Ух читала-читала....аж устала...жаль что нового почти ничего для себя не открыла...Вот думала чем бы с вами поделиться?
1. кто-то писал про применение коняшек на палочках. Так вот, когда воруют невесту: жених должен доказать что достоин невесты: 1) он должен быть крутым - одеваем шляпу ( трек " крутой это я, кто круче меня") 2) должен быть всегда "на коне" - даем коняшку (скачет под ковбойскую музыку) 3) если требуют денежный выкуп должен зарабатывать деньги - снимает шляпу и скачет собирает в нее деньги.

2. Читала про цветные танцы - я их делаю с разноцветными ленточками ( 1 м.) Такая красота получается!!!

3. Бурановские бабушки у меня устраивают флешмоб - показывают движение (которые мы быстро заучиваем), а все повторяют.

----------


## Lizaele

> 2. Читала про цветные танцы - я их делаю с разноцветными ленточками ( 1 м.) Такая красота получается!!!
> 
> 3. Бурановские бабушки у меня устраивают флешмоб - показывают движение (которые мы быстро заучиваем), а все повторяют.


 Анастасия, приятно познакомиться! У меня к тебе несколько вопросов. 1. Расскажи чуть подробнее про свои цветные танцы. Ленты какой ширины? Сколько их? 2. Бурановские бабушки у тебя кто - переодетые гости, приглашенные артисты? Если гости, то с чего начинается флешмоб?

----------


## Natalcca

> Бурановские бабушки у меня устраивают флешмоб


 Здорово! мы делаем, что-то на подобии, напишу, хотя, наверное вы ужу это видели или слышали..но напишу! на кражу туфельки выходят 2, 3 цыганочки сначала танцуют, потом предлагают жениху, гостям сначала валенок вместо туфельки, потом сапог резиновый, потом ласту, все не то, конечно, затем гости "отдуваются" за то, что проворонили туфельку предлагаются пару  конкурсов, я делаю анимашку с гостями в танце они все участвуют, потом, парни участвуют в пародии на Майкла Джексона, всегда хорошо проходит, потом, когда с гостями повеселились, цыганки с туфелькой на разносе обходят гостей собирают деньги, это конечный этап выкупа.
На выкуп невесты, выходят переодетые Бурановские бабушки, предлагают себя в качестве невесты, " а что , такие красавицы..." выглядит задорно, тоже играют с гостями, здесь главное не переборщить, я делаю одну игру для девушек, одну игру для мужчин, и затем ужу появляется невеста, выходит в темный зал, освещенный стропосками, лазерными лучами в дыме (эффекты моего звуковика)мыльные пузырьки на нее, очень красиво, все это сопровождается красивым музыкальным оформлением...и здесь ужу по ситуации, либо классическая денежная дорожка, которую потом невеста собирает своим подолом, пока идет к жениху, либо просто медленно идет к жениху, он ее кружит в танце, все ликуют и аплодируют. Вот так мы это делаем, бурановские бабушки и цыганочки либо выбираются из гостей, либо аниматоры, что в моем случае, если аниматоры, то, потом, девочки перед снятием фаты выходят в образе богинь любви, Афродиты, помогают гостям раздать свечи, кружатся и танцуют с молодоженами, они же выкатывают торт, помогают и затем красиво незаметно исчезают. Все это очень нарядно смотрится, и облегчает работу ведущей, избавляя ее от излишней суеты, сужу по себе, у каждого конечно на этот счет свое видение, когда выходят богини любви, я рассказываю красивую притчу об ангелах любви и о браках, который рождаются на небесах, каждый сам найдет слова, который ему по душе, подводку (ведущие), они же подают молодым очаг, просто я делаю на свадьбах так: очаг зажигаем за первым столом, а чтобы красиво его потушить, в момент снятия фаты, когда молодожены сидят напротив друг друга, у них в руках семейный очаг, они загадывают желание и тушат свечу. Я, конечно в вкратце рассказала об этих обрядах, наяву все это сопровождается красивыми словами, стихами и музыкой!!! Вот

----------


## Natalcca

Чуть позже, обязательно выложу фотки :Grin:

----------


## Хрисеида

> ну и последняя моя штучечка, это снятие фаты. хотелось что б это было как то необычно. и я решила что слёзы если и будут то не от "горя невесты", которая как в древности выходит за незнакомого нелюбимого, а потому, что все присутствуют на обряде ПЕРЕРОЖДЕНИЯ невесты в жену. музыку не очень додумала. ничего не смогла подобрать что б меня устроило. ещё над этим работаю). взяла Френка Сенатра...
> 
> снятие фаты..
> Зажжем друзья свечей ограду что б защитить от сглаза их.
> Они надёжною преградой для жизни будут молодых.
> 
> Замри весёлый карнавал, потише музыки раскаты
> Чудесный миг фаты настал – они пол дня уже  женаты.
> Зажглись на небе сотни звёзд – не нужно горьких слёз прощания
> ...


Очень понравилось ваше стихотворение.
Недавно сама проводила обряд снятия фаты, но снимала мама невесты. Затем одевала на голову невесты венок, который сама плела. Получилось очень трогательно. Рассказывала притчу о том, как ребенок боялся появиться на свет и Бог рассказал ему об ангела - маме.

----------


## himmelinka

вот один из моих выкупов..сказочный...

Гляньте, девочки, о чудо ! 
Кто такие ? Вы откуда ?
Что за гости - господа
Бодро движутся сюда?

К нам Вы очень долго шли,
Вашу Машу увели
Кто? да подленький Кащей,
В терем заточил скорей.
К цепи крепко приковал,
Хочет, чтоб ты выкуп дал

Вам я буду помогать,
Нужно Машеньку спасать.

Чтоб невесту Вам спасти,
Нужно многое пройти,
Не хотим, чтоб заскучала,
О любви рисуй сначала  
(рисует на асфальте мелками сердце)

На крыльце
И пускай здесь нет избушки,
Но есть вредная старушка,
И всегда же голодна, 
Бабушка Яга она.
Чтоб Кащея не позвала,
Дай скорее ты ей сала,
И еще чуть-чуть колбаски,
Вмиг окажешься ты в сказке.

Яга:
Как спасти невесту знаю,
Щас я быстро погадаю,

Достаёт коробочку,
Дам сейчас тебе клубочек,
Достаю, ой-ой носочек,

Лучше яблочко на блюде,
Мы ж не звери, мы же люди.
На невесту поглядим,
Как ты ей необходим.
Достаёт огрызок на блюдечке

Ладно, помогу ваще,
Без волшебных всех вещей.

Тут вот Леший наш живёт,
Настоящий полиглот, 
Чтоб он спрятался в кустах
Ты на разных языках 
Прокричи «Люблю» невесте,
Чтоб скорее были вместе.
(кричит на разных языках)

Лес
Тут Кащей свой гребень кинул,
Лес дремучий вырос вмиг 
Ты его скорей пройди:
свистни громко, подмигни, 
вокруг друга обойди
пройди лунною походкой 
да и лес перелети.
Летать не умеешь - плати.

На первом этаже
Пауки Кащея верные, 
Пауки Кащея скверные
Лезут вверх да скачут вниз,
Паутиною сплелись!
Чтобы ты тут заплутал, 
В паутине той застрял,
Если к ней ты прикоснешься
В таракана обернешься.
Всех, кто с женихом шляется, 
То  же самое касается.


Русалочка между первым и вторым этажом
Ой, русалочка стоит
И о Машеньке грустит,
Так, нам слёз твоих не надо,
Много дарим шоколада
И бутылку газировки,
Чтоб уплыла она ловко.

На втором этаже С подносом кто-нить
Тебя Кащей не испугал,
Кого же замуж ты позвал,
Напиши любимой имя,
Чтобы его мы не забыли
Да пиши-ка покрупнее, 
Чтобы было повиднее!
Выкладывает денежки на поднос

Между вторым и третьим этажом
Перед Вами пруд сплошной,
Здесь живёт наш водяной,
Любопытный очень
Срочно знать он хочет,

Как невесту любишь ты,
Полотенце завяжи.
(завязывает полотенце)
Развяжи его так быстро,
Как вы будете мириться.
(развязывает полотенце)

Дикобраз между третьим и четвёртым этажом
Осторожно, тут у нас
Притаился дикобраз,
Чтоб не ранили иголки,
Должен ты сказать нам только
Как ты Машу будешь звать 
Ласково как называть,
По ступенькам ты иди 
И  по имени зови

Перед дверью
Плакат - В этом тереме тамится сероглазая девица
Коль ошибку ты найдешь
Сразу в терем попадешь. 

В тамбуре
Тут огонь вовсю пылает,
Вот, Кащей, гад не пускает.
Ай, разлилась тут река,
Огненная, глубока,
Осторожно ты шагай, 
На следы лишь наступай.
Идет по следам 


Заходит в квартиру
Детские фотки
Не сойдешь сейчас ты с места,
Отвечай мне, где невеста,
Надо Машу угадать 
И скорей поцеловать 

(проходит в комнату, там Кащей)
Я, Кащей, над златом чахну,
Просто Марью не отдам,
Разложи-ка ты мне быстро,
Все монеты по углам.

Кащей обнимается с бабой Ягой.
Знай, Богдан, я долго думал
Староват уже я стал,
Молодой жены не надо,
А старую мне Бог послал (показывает на бабу ягу).
Откупился ты сполна
Получай, она твоя!
Береги, храни, лелей,
Любви и ласки не жалей.

Ну, а мы к столу пойдем, 
Дружно чарочки нальем,
Ну и выпьем вместе с вами,
Предоставив слово маме!

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

> Анастасия, приятно познакомиться! У меня к тебе несколько вопросов. 1. Расскажи чуть подробнее про свои цветные танцы. Ленты какой ширины? Сколько их? 2. Бурановские бабушки у тебя кто - переодетые гости, приглашенные артисты? Если гости, то с чего начинается флешмоб?


Мне тоже очень приятно! =) 
 1)Ленты атласные шириной примерно 6 см. Длинной 1 м. Нарезочки современные, а в конце как обычно "ярмарки краски" Так красиво, ярко, весело! Хотя раньше как и многие делала платочки вместо лент - это не то! Честное слово! =))
 2) Бурановские бабушки - это у меня три гостя - мужчины. Заранее из переодеваю и разучиваю пару простых ритмичных движений на припев. Во время дискотеки объявляю о том что не смотря на занятой гастрольный график, несколько бабушек все же не смогли не посетить такое крутую тусовку как наша свадьба. Встречайте! И тут уже выходят мои бабули, сначала стоят открывают рот буд-то поют, а потом начинают плясать, а я уже командую, и гости присоединяются. Крутые пляски получатся! =))

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Всю жизнь работаю в торговле, но не в магазине, а на базе. День торговли отмечаем 2 раза в году, но поздравления только для продавцов. Поэтому сами сочиняли про работу складов и представление нашего Газторга. Тему этого праздника не нашла- поэтому выставляю сюда. Модераторы- если нужно - перенесите в нужный раздел.

Представление в стиле РЭП.

Уважаемые дамы и господа
Посещайте магазины наши хоть иногда.
В промтоварах вы найдете массу нужных вещей:
Здесь одежда для высоких и не очень людей.
Бытовые прибамбасы, парфюмерный отдел,
Сувениры и подарки, вобщем полный беспредел.

В продовольстаенных товарах можно крышу сорвать,
Целый день как в Диснейленде можно здесь погулять.
От обилия продуктов разбегаются глаза,
И от запахов приятных кружится голова,
Если скучно или грустно, не поможет санчасть
Приходите в магазины! Шопинг выручить вас.

Если хочется веселья, посетите наш пивбар,
Вам предложены будут и креветки и омар.
Там душой отдохнете, дуть не будете в ус.
Пиво льется рекою, закуски на любой вкус.
Танцы, радость, веселье, легкий хмельный угар
Вы по-доброму вспомните наш славный пивбар.

Если вы хотите чаю- вечером или с утра,
Вам помогут в этом наши кондитера.
Все пирожные, печенье у вас имеют успех
Очень рад для вас стараться наш кондитерский цех.

Как в народе говорится: хлеб всему голова,
Это ясно и подростку, здесь не нужны слова.
Хлеб наш нужен постоянно, без него никуда,
Хлебопеки наши пашут с ночи и до утра.
Их работа не пугает- только «ДАВАЙ»
Преподносим вам с поклоном наш каравай.

Чтобы можно было сделать вкусный вам бутерброд,
Есть в Газторге замечательный коптильный завод.
Здесь копченые колбасы, корейка и карбонат,
Рыба, мясо, куры, сало приятно вас удивят.

Вообщем мы вас приглашаем
Чтоб увидели вы сами:
Соки, воды, напитки и по-фински салями,
Сало, мясо, колбасы, мандарины, ананасы.
Крупы, сеции, печенье, макароны и зразы.
Чай и кофе, хлеб и пиво, сухари и варенье,
Куры-гриль, окорока и различные соленья,
Вообщем все перечислять я не буду и не надо.
Заходите и берите- будем очень вам рады!

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Посвящается Завскладам, кем работаю уже 23 года.

ПОСВЯЩЕНИЕ ЗАВЕДУЮЩИМ СКЛАДОВ,

Друзья мои- пришла пора,
Нам крикнуть громкое «УРА!»
И я хочу и я готов
Воспеть работу Завскладов.

Не многие представить могут,
Насколько этот труд не легок!
И сколько надобно старанья,
Терпенья, воли и вниманья.

Что бы товар поочередно
Принять, согласно накладной.
Свести количество и сроки,
Представьте- сколько здесь мороки!

А все проверить, перебрать,
И бой обратно отписать.
Сертификаты все пробить
И это все в комиьютер вбить.

Но это только пол-беды.
Ведь наши дамы- Завсклады.
Товар не только принимают,
Но и со склада отпускают.

А это надо вам сказать,
Не просто пальцем показать.
Сначало надо по заявке- товар собрать
А уж затем все в накладню отписать.

И каждому нужно вниманье,
Забота,чуткость, пониманье.
И наши барышни готовы
Одаривать их теплым словом.

И нам не жалко добрых слов,
Для наших милых Завскладов.
За вас мы крикнем в унисон.
И низкий, низкий вам поклон!

За ваши чуткость и вниманье
И за взаимопониманье!
За вас, за наших милых дам!
Виват! И слава Завскладам!



  ПЕСНЯ Засклада .
На мотив песни «Ой, цветет калина».

Хорошо в Газторге завскладом быть,
Можно за работу орден получить.
Ах, какое счастье- грузы принимать
А потом со склада весь товар раздать.

День и ночь работа- не жалея сил.
Покраснел компьютер, принтер закосил.
Литрами чернила, тонны накладных.
Очень редко видим близких и родных.

Каждый день с утра я обхожу склады,
Мне приятно видеть ровные ряды.
Водка, пиво, крупы радуют мне глаз.
Милый покупатель- это все для вас!

Даже на межвахте думаю о нем:
О таком далеком — складе дорогом.
Все ли там в порядкне, чисты ли полы
И какие грузы к нам пришли.

Как свою работу можно не любить,
Хорошо в Газторге завскладом быть.
С долей оптимизма мы посмотрим вдаль,
Не дадут нам орден- можно и медаль.

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Продолжу тему о торговле. Со мной работают замечательные кладовщики и грузчики.


Песня про кладовщика , на мотив «БУ-РА-ТИ-НО».

Кто улыбаясь входит в склад?
Кто новому товару рад?
Кто шефу скажет в тот же миг,
Какой товар и где лежит?
Кого повсюду узнают?
Скажите- как ее зовут.....

КЛА-ДОВ-ЩИ-ЦА

Кто знает, что придет на склад?
Кто уважает труд ребят?
Кто не жалея сил своих
Испишет кучу накладных?
Кто любит свой нелегкий труд?
Скажите — как ее зовут....

КЛА-ДОВ-ЩИ-ЦА

Кто добрым словом подсобит?
Горячим чаем напоит?
Кто может дельный дать совет?
На ком сошелся клином свет?
Кто в складе создает уют?
Скажите- как ее зовут....

КЛА-ДОВ-ЩИ-ЦА

Кто цены знает наизусть?
Кого не посещает грусть?
Какой товар нам нужен впрок?
И у чего подходит срок?
Кого на складе свято чтут?
Скажите- как его зовут...

КЛА-ДОВ-ЩИ-ЦА
КЛА-ДОВ-ЩИ-ЦА
КЛА-ДОВ-ЩИ-ЦА


ОДА ПРО РАБОТУ.

Посвящается грузчикам.

Работа, которую выбрали мы
Влюбившись в развалы продуктов питанья
Проводим в работе и ночи и дни
Считая труд грузчиков- нашим призваньем.

Мы многие тонны на наших плечах
Таскаем и в дождь и в мороз аккуратно.
Мы редкие гости в курортных Сочах
И отдых у нас лишь — от вахты до вахты.

Коробку с товаром, как женщину нежно.
Уложим на чистый и ровный поддон.
Разгрузим вагон и машину прилежно
Товар подсчитаем и в склад завезем.

К любому капризу начальства согласны
Обиду не будем  на сердце хранить.
Мы рады работе, как доброму слову,
Чем больше работы- тем легче нам жить.

Я перед работой шляпу снимаю!
Я перед трудом — на колени встаю!
РАБОТА моя, я тебя обожаю!
РАБОТА , тебя я безумно люблю!

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Посвящается Директору базы и всему Газторгу.

Песня Директора базы
на мотив песни В.Толкуновой «Кабы не было зимы».

Кабы не было моей должности на базе,
Процветал бы здесь хаос, шум и безобразье.
Не работал бы никто: ни мужик, ни баба,
Все бы пили бы вино, если бы не я бы!

Не садились бы кусты в шахматном порядке,
И плясали б грузчики даже бы в присядку.
Не возилась бы вода флягами в контору,
Был бы полный кавардак ненавистный взору.

Не справлялся бы народ без меня с работой,
И не был бы окружен отеческой заботой.
Не стояли б на складах мусорные баки,
А на базе б развелись дикие собаки.

За порядком чтоб следить- нужен ум и хватка,
Это вам не пиво пить, так то вот ребятки.
Я порядок навожу твердою рукою,
Базой ведь руководить- дело непростое.

Кабы не было моей должности на базе,
Процветал бы здесь хаос, шум и безобразье....

Песня о Газторге на мотив песни  «Я не колдунья».

Вот уже который год подряд
Вместе мы работаем в Газторге.
От таких девчонок и ребят
Весь поселок наш в восторге.

Всех накормят, чаем напоят,
В магазинах можно заблудиться.
Вам подарят добрый, нежный взгляд
Повара и продавщицы.

Припев:  Заходите к нам почаще,
Мы вам рады день за днем.
А чтоб жизнь казалась слаще-
Мы вам спляшем и споем.
Никогда не унываем,
Никогда мы слез не льем,
И свою заботу людям
Каждый день с душой несем.

Для России добывая газ,
Мужики работы не бояться.
И чтоб силы поддержать запас,
Нужно вовремя питаться.
Для того Газторг и нужен наш
Чтоб на стол поставить блюда,
Много газа в трубы не подашь,
На голодный, на желудок.

Припев тот же.

Ямбург всех нас здесь объединил,
Здесь мы стали ближе и роднее
Мы стараемся по мере сил,
Чтобы стала хизнь светлее.
И пускай бегут вперед года,
Наш Газторг в поселке очень нужен,
Нам приятно видеть вас всегда,
В дождь, и в снег, жару и стужу.



 Тост за ОРС.

За тех, кто с нами день-деньской!
За тех, кто не знаком с тоской!
За тех, кто начеку всегда,
Над кем не властвуют года.
За ваши славные мозги!
Завсклады и кладовщики.

За ваши руки, ноги, спины!
За грузчиков, за вас- мужчины!
За тех, кто нужен все и сразу!
За нашу доблестную базу!

За тех, чье место за прилавком,
Кто у витрин и у весов.
Кому добра для вас не жалко,
За наших милых продавцов!

За тех, кто у плиты, в столовой,
Готовит, стряпает, творит!
За поваров замолвлю слово,
За наш любимый общепит!

За всх, кто трудится с охотой!
С уменьем, с чквством, с огоньком.
За тех, кто лаской и заботой!
И добрым словвом входит в дом.
За всех за вас мои родные!
За всех, кто близок и далек.
Я пью за годы молодые!
За ОРС! За Ямбург! За  Газторг!

Спасибо, дорогие, что выслушали меня. Прсто это все собственное сочинение, от души. Может кому -то что либо подойдет. Буду очень рада!

----------


## himmelinka

хочу на свадьбу коллективный танец, флэшмоб на песню Элтона Джона и Ру Пола "Don't Go Breaking My Heart" с вручением сердца молодым...еще сделаем танец жениха и невесты -лезгинку, будущий муж из Дагестана, будет в тему, а поскольку они длинные обычно (лезгинки), то 1/3 песни можно оставить на денежный танец невесты. еще надо сделать танец общий, типа мастер-класс, например, сальса,  :Smile3:  должно получиться весело

----------


## Марина Миг

*himmelinka*, Аня, только очень тщательно подходи к выбору музыки для лезгинки, потому что лезгинка дагестанская и лезгинка, например, грузинская - два абсолютно разных произведения, и для людей родом с Кавказа это очень и очень принципиально!

----------


## ulybka

> хочу на свадьбу коллективный танец, флэшмоб на песню Элтона Джона и Ру Пола "Don't Go Breaking My Heart" с вручением сердца молодым...еще сделаем танец жениха и невесты -лезгинку, будущий муж из Дагестана, будет в тему, а поскольку они длинные обычно (лезгинки), то 1/3 песни можно оставить на денежный танец невесты. еще надо сделать танец общий, типа мастер-класс, например, сальса,  должно получиться весело


Аня, мне показалась музыка для флешмоба скучноватой :( Просто у меня ассоциируется флешмоб с чем-то таким зажигательным, безбашенным и отпадным.  ИМХО
И еще: не затянуто ли получиться если столько танцев устроить (флешмоб, потом танец жениха, танец невесты и еще потом масстер-класс сальсы) ?

----------


## himmelinka

> Аня, мне показалась музыка для флешмоба скучноватой :( Просто у меня ассоциируется флешмоб с чем-то таким зажигательным, безбашенным и отпадным.  ИМХО
> И еще: не затянуто ли получиться если столько танцев устроить (флешмоб, потом танец жениха, танец невесты и еще потом масстер-класс сальсы) ?



Милана, это ж какую версию песни ты слушала...там их столько!!!!!!!стоит только вспомнить фильм "Заколдованная Элла"...

все танцевальные моменты будут проходить в течение всей свадьбы будет проходить, и по времени с танцевальными блоками совпадет...ну и еще я просто знаю, что на этой свадьбе люди любят танцевать..и сами молодые, и гости....
да и размышления собственные..а можно ли столько танцев в одну свадьбу вместить, пришла уверенность, что можно!

----------


## Natalcca

Добрый вечер, всем!!! Я к вам за помощью, нужны подводки к бросанию букета и подвязке, что-то такое, чтобы эти моменты проходили и выглядели интересно, может притчи какие, может стихи, вообщем буду всему рада, заранее спасибо!

----------


## Курица

> Я к вам за помощью, нужны подводки к бросанию букета и подвязке, что-то такое, чтобы эти моменты проходили и выглядели интересно, может притчи какие, может стихи, вообщем буду всему рада, заранее спасибо!


иди в темку *про Свадьбы*, там всё и найдёшь: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=117

----------


## KUZJA128

> Добрый вечер, всем!!! Я к вам за помощью, нужны подводки к бросанию букета и подвязке, что-то такое, чтобы эти моменты проходили и выглядели интересно, может притчи какие, может стихи, вообщем буду всему рада, заранее спасибо!


А я, с вашего позволения, предложу свой вариант. Он в стихотворной форме. 
Авторство не мое (возможно, даже кого-то из форумчан). Найдено на просторах тырнета и удачно используемое мной. 
Огромное спасибо автору!!!

Жених перез ЗАГСом, каждый знает,
Цветы своей невесте дарит.
И у невесты нашей есть
Букет, что взора не отвесть! 
Но, чтоб женой на веки статься,
С букетом надобно расстаться.
Да и узнать бы интересно,
Кто будет следующей невестой.
Сейчас узнаем мы ответ,
Кому достанется букет!
Так выходите же, подружки,
Но только те, что незамужни!

(Приглашаю девушек выстроится в ряд за невестой. И говорю: Ну что девушки готовы? Хотите замуж? Не все хотят замуж, но все хотят поймать букет!)

Итак, готов девичий строй.
Бросай букет невеста свой!


А у нас в зале присутствуют также и неженатые мужчины!

Гости! Есть у нас причина
Обратиться и к мужчинам:
Средних лет иль молодой,
Выходи, кто холостой.

(Приглашаю парней)

И мы узнаем в тот же миг,
Кто будет следующий жених.
Осталось ждать совсем немножко
Снимай подвязку с милой ножки.

(Жених снимает повязку с ноги невесты.)

И вот уж близится развязка.
Кому достанется подвязка?
Бросай, жених, но не хитри,
А жди команды: раз, два. Три!

----------


## Инна-Ника

> А я, с вашего позволения, предложу свой вариант. Он в стихотворной форме. 
> Авторство не мое (возможно, даже кого-то из форумчан). Найдено на просторах тырнета и удачно используемое мной. 
> Огромное спасибо автору!!!
> 
> Жених перез ЗАГСом, каждый знает,
> Цветы своей невесте дарит.
> И у невесты нашей есть
> Букет, что взора не отвесть! 
>  ...................
> ...


Надо же.. я использую эти же слова.. спасибо авторам

----------


## Стэллочка

Всем привет. Давно не писала на форуме)) работы -завал!!!!!!! Выставляю свой  сценарий открытия банка, может кому пригодится))))
Сценарий мероприятия, посвященного открытию Ханты-Мансийского банка 2 июля в с.п. Нижнесортымское.
(сценическая площадка оформлена в виде кормы корабля, при помощи воздушных шаров белого и зеленого цвета, отражающих символику Ханты-Мансийского банка)
Звучит музыкальный подклад морской тематики на выход ведущей . 
Дама1.  Дамы и господа! Я рада приветствовать вас на нашем корабле «Надежда». Да-да..именно «Надежда», ведь как корабль назовешь, так он и поплывет, а мы НАДЕЕМСЯ что наша команда вам понравится и подарит море удовольствия. А я, как капитан корабля, вам это гарантирую. И это слабые и суеверные люди придумали, что женщина на корабле – к несчастью. Женщина на корабле –привлекает удачу, а привлекательная женщина  -отвлекает акул! Поэтому я всегда в «форме»  (демонстрирует наряд)
(звучит музыка, выходит вторая ведущая)
Дама1. Ну, ты как всегда опаздываешь! 
Дама2. Дамы не опаздывают, а задерживаются.  А задержало меня сообщение, что в нашу бухту  пожаловали гости… 
Дама1.(перебивает) хм..гостями нас не удивишь..  Ты вспомни, где мы находимся! На самом морском дне, среди гор песка и недр с черным золотом! Сюда же всех как магнитом тянет!
Дама2. И еще поступила информация, что на  корабле все трюмы заполнены ….(пауза)
Дама1.  И чем же????
Дама2. Зо-ло-том!
Дама1. А вот с этого места, я попрошу поподробнее.. 
Дама2.   Докладываю. К нам заплыл солидный корабль, которые бороздит недра Югры с 1992 года. Имеет 18 подобных сородичей в водной финансовой стихии. В составе команды корабля - только профессионалы своего дела. На борту серьезные и надежные пассажиры. Капитан –настоящий морской волк. 
Дама1. (прихорашивается) Морской волк, говоришь? Хотя мне, если честно, больше по-душе морские котики. Название корабля?
Дама2. Ханты-Мансийский банк.
Дама1. А что у них дальше по курсу?
Дама2. С курсом тоже полный порядок. На сегодняшний день  доллар ..  евро….
Дама1. А чего хотят?
Дама2. Хотят у нас пришвартоваться.
Дама1.  Надолго?
Дама2. Надеются, что навсегда.
Дама1. А я не против!  Как встречать будем? Балом или банкетом?
Дама2. Предлагаю и то и другое!
(звучит вальс на выход статистов)
Дама1. Ну вот..к торжественной встрече дорогих гостей все готово. Приглашай их на мой капитанский мостик! Будем знакомиться!
Дама2. На капитанский мостик приглашается- Глава Сургутского района  Дмитрий Васильевич Макущенко
 - Вице-президент открытого акционерного общества Ханты-Мансийского банка Виталий Васильевич Мосунов
-Глава сельского поселения Нижний Сортым Петр Владимирович Рымарев
- Директор филиала открытого акционерного общества Ханты-Мансийского  банка в городе Сургуте Олег Федорович Мызгин ( он в конце своего выступления передает символический ключ от директора руководителю дополнительного офиса Ольге Ивановне Мансуровой.
 -начальник нефтегазодобывающего управления «Нижнесортымскнефть» Сергей Александрович Слюсаренко


Фанфары на выход гостей.
Выступления официальных лиц.
Дама1.   Внимание! Всем приготовиться к торжественной  церемонии принятия нового корабля в нашу бухту. 
Звучит музыкальная отбивка. 
(статисты выносят поднос, на котором находятся ножницы для перерезания ленты и вручают представителю банка)
 (гости перерезают ленту)
Фанфары. Бумфетти.
(статисты уносят поднос)
Дама1. Поздравляем вас с отличным причалом. Большому кораблю -большое плавание. Ведите вашу сплоченную команду через финансовые потоки преодолевая все трудности, к стабильности и процветанию. Желаем вам умело обходить все рифы, не встречать на своем пути подводные камни и никогда не сесть на мель. 
Дама2. Однако любому кораблю необходимо поддерживать связь с землей. И мы надеемся, что на нашей Сортымской земле вы найдете надежных и верных клиентов. Попутного вам ветра во всех начинаниях! 
Звучит музыкальный подклад
(статисты перерезают нити, связывающие букеты воздушных шаров, для запуска в небо)
Звучит Гимн Ханты-Мансийского банка.
Дама1. А сейчас приглашаем всех пройти  внутрь  для осмотра  палубы и кают для новоиспеченных пассажиров ! Милости просим!

(под музыку гости праздника проходят в здание Ханты-Мансийского банка)

----------


## Стэллочка

предлагаю сценарий новогоднего представления для детей, делала в прошлом году-было супер! Если научусь выставлять  здесь фото, покажу оформление. Сказка Золушка))))
Сценарий новогодней сказки «Новогодний бал для ЗОЛУШКИ»

   Действующие лица : 
   Золушка 
   Сказочная Фея 
   Мальчик-паж - ученик Феи 
   Мачеха Золушки 
   Марианна - старшая дочь мачехи 
   Анна - младшая дочь мачехи 
   Лесничий - родной отец Золушки он же дед Мороз
   Король 
   Принц 
   Снегурочка
(   Основных действующих лиц - 11 )
А также массовка :
   дамы и кавалеры 
   в костюмах героев сказок Шарля Перро 
Действие 1
Голос.  Мы сказку начнем, как велит нам обычай,
В одном королевстве жил добрый лесничий
Он жил одиноко в зеленой глуши,
И в дочке своей он не чаял души.
(Появляется  Лесничий из-за занавеса)
Лесничий. Добрый день! Ну и погодка сегодня..(ежится) А все-равно праздником пахнет..чуете? елкой, мандаринами , подарками..И вот надо же, именно сегодня моя жена особенно лютует, ну просто со свету сживает…да ладно бы только меня,  но ведь , дочку мою..Золушку. Совсем с ума сошла баба, в лютый мороз отправила ее хворост собирать. Вот уже час хожу ее ищу..вы случайно ее  не видели? (отвечают)  Золушка! Доченька, ты где? (кричит в занавес) не видно ничего, кругом дремучий лес, наверно заблудилась. Эх, сиротка моя ненаглядная. Вот с мачехой не повезло, жуть как!!!!!! Золушка!!!!!!! (уходит обратно за занавес)
Золушка ! Дочка, отзовись!!!!!!!!
Голос. Вы все эту сказку, конечно, узнали
О принце, о Золушке, туфельке, бале.
Я  старый сюжет поменяю немного
И Золушке к принцу ускорю дорогу…..
Занавес открывается, звучит полонез, на сцене танцуют придворные, звучит замедление музыки, все зевают. Выбегает король.
Король. Стоп музыка! Лентяи, разгильдяи, балбесы! Из-за дня в день одно и тоже! Только и знаете, что танцевать да  семечки лузгать. Смотреть противно! Вон!!  (все смотрят в сторону) Все вон из дворца!!!!!! (кидает в них корону, все разбегаются)
Надоело! Все –ухожу! Не хочу быть королем! Пойду на завод или даже на конюшню..все веселее, чем во дворце киснуть да лесть придворных выслушивать. (передразнивает) Ваше величество, какие у вас большие глаза! Да как они не будут большими, если вокруг одни лентяи и лежебоки!!!!!!! Уйду в монастырь! (кричит) Леопольд!!!!!!!! Леопольд!!!!!!!! Выходи!!!!!!!
Выходит принц.
Принц. Ну сколько раз я тебе говорил! Не Леопольд, а ЛЕО! Ну или Леонард!!!!! Все ж смеются, когда ты меня так называешь! А еще король! 
Король.  Я тебя и вызвал по этому поводу! Хочешь быть королем? Вон корона лежит (указывает) бери и носи!
Принц. Ну уж нет! За что, папа? Я лучше дрова рубить пойду, чем головы с плеч. Да и от царства –то ничего уже не осталось, так…видимость только!
Король. Леопольд! Сколько тебе лет, напомни?
Принц. 16 папа.
Король. 16!!!!! Я в 15 лет уже сидел на троне, а в 16 уже развязал первую войну! Не спорь с отцом! Видишь…я в гневе? Могу и в угол поставить!
Принц. (хохочет) меня? В угол? Ты что, белены объелся, мне жениться пора, а ты все меня по углам ставишь!
Король. Точно! Надо тебя женить! Слушай мой указ! Слушаешь?
Принц. Слушаю.
Король. Же-нись!
Принц. Да на ком жениться? Ты ж всех только что разогнал! (уходит)
Король.  Хочешь в жены спящую красавицу?
Принц. Нет!!!! Мне с ней будет скучно..
Король. Ну..давай Белоснежку
Принц. Там же еще 7 гномов в придачу. А у нас дворец не резиновый.
Король. Красную шапочку? Она вон недавно здесь по лесу бегала, волка ищет, хочет пирожками угостить..
Принц. Да ну ее, она сначала волка ищет, а потом на него охотников натравливает…мне нужна особая принцесса, не разбалованная, трудолюбивая.
Король. Да где ж ты видел трудолюбивых принцесс.  Они ж целыми днями на диване лежат да мультики смотрят, чупа-чупсы грызут да другие заморские сладости…
Принц. Папа! Придумай что-нибудь, ты ж король!! (уходит)
Король.  А  давай, я закачу  новогодний бал да  на всю  царскую зарплату! Вот там тебе и выберем принцессу! Пойду печатать указ! А ты пока…(видит, что принца нет)  Куда он ушел? (спрашивает) Эх, молодежь! Никогда до конца не дослушают!!

(затемнение на сцене)
Голос.  Издал король указ
О новогоднем бале.
Гонцы всем  в тот же час
Визитки разослали.
А наша Золушка домой
Из леса воротилась
и возле печки и золы
погреться притаилась….

Действие 2.
Голос мачехи. Золушка! Золушка! Где ходит эта бездельница?
Дочка1. Может замерзла в лесу?
Дочка2. Сидит в сугробе с сосулькой на носу (смеются)
Выходит на сцену мачеха с дочками, с  противоположной стороны выбегает Золушка.
Золушка. Здесь я (тихо) матушка.
Доска 1 (передразнивает) Здесь я, матушка..
Дочка 2 (злобно хихикает) здеся я матушка
Мачеха. (притворно) Золушка, уже полдень, а ты ничего по дому не сделала..придется тебя наказать
Дочка1. В золе  обвалять
Дочка 2 (хихикает) да—да-да..обвалять
Дочка1. За волосы оттаскать
Дочка 2. (хихикает) да-да-да..оттаскать
Дочка1 (к сестре) повторюша, дядя хрюша
Дочка2. Сама ты повторюша
Дочка1.Сама
Дочка2.Сама (дерутся)
Мачеха. Ну-ка, цыц (ласково) расшумелись, прически помнете, красоту попортите. (к Золушке) а, ты бездельница, лентяйка, неумеха.
Золушка. Матушка, я все сделала: розы полила, посуду помыла, пол натерла, обед приготовила (мачеха загибает пальцы), кур накормила, гусей напоила, платья постирала, почту отправила и обувь начистила..
Мачеха. А кастрюли? Кастрюли начистила?
Золушка. Матушка, да в наши кастрюли можно как в зеркало смотреться (приносит кастрюлю) вот, поглядите?
Мачеха. (разглядывая) хм…ну-ка девочки, гляньте! (отдает кастрюлю)
Дочка1: До чего ж я хороша!
Так румяна, весела... 
Дочка2. Что за щечки, что за глазки? 
И прическа - точно в сказке! 
Дочка1 (оглядываясь на вторую): Подумаешь! Ничего особенного! 
Дочка2: Как это - ничего особенного? Да я в сто раз красивее тебя!
Дочка1: Нет, я красивее...(дерутся)
Мачеха. Ну-ка цыц! За мной, мои красавицы! Нам еще нужно серьги купить на новогодний королевский бал. Слышали?  Король решил женить принца и всем красавицам разослал приглашения на бал. Нам, кстати, самым первым прислал, вы ж у меня самые красивые, самые умные, самые добрые и послушные..
( гладит дочек, дочки радуются)
Дочка1. Я самая красивая!
Дочка2. Я самая красивая и умная
Дочка1. Нет я! Я самая послушная! И самая умная!
Дочка2. Нет я!
Мачеха. Ну-ка цыц! (Золушке) а ты чего стоишь? Платья надо сестрам пошить, да юбки накрахмалить!
Золушка. А мне..мне можно с вами на бал? Я только одним глазочком посмотрю?
(Дочки смеются)
Мачеха. Ну конечно можно, милая! Я тебе даже платье выделю…с пугала огородного. (смеются) иди давай работай, размечталась тут!
Вместе. Мы поедем на бал! Мы увидим принца!!
Дочка1. Я выйду за него замуж.
Дочка2. Нет, я выйду за него
Дочка1. Нет я! (спорят, уходят)
Золушка. (чистит кастрюлю) Новогодний бал! Вот бы мне, хоть глазком, посмотреть на него. (мечтает)  или, лучше попасть на бал!!!!!!!!Принц бы подошел ко мне и говорит : «Сударыня! Разрешите вас пригласить на танец?», а я бы ему : « завсегда пожалуйста!» , а он бы мне : «Что предпочитаете танцевать?», а я бы ему «А давайте Вальс?», а он бы мне «А, давайте!»

Песня Золушки и хореографический коллектив «Гавроши»
Действие 3.

   В конце танца появляется Фея .Фея обращается к Золушке, которая от испуга роняет из рук кастрюлю, закрывая лицо ладонями. 
Фея :
Здравствуй, Золушка !
Здравствуй, милая !
Что случилось? Ты такая печальная…
Золушка :
Радостно кидается в объятия Феи.
Здравствуй, Крестная ! ну что ты? Я не грустная, я..я..
Неожиданно переходит к горьким всхлипываниям
Я... я - веселая
Фея :
Укоризненно грозит пальцем.
Обмануть меня зря пытаешься!
Я же столько лет тебя знаю, ты по пустякам не плачешь
Фея утешительно обнимает Золушку.
Ну…что произошло такого страшного, что у нас слезки на колесках появились? (теребит за носик)
Золушка :
С тяжким вздохом.
      Да все у меня хорошо, крестная. Живу…хорошо, не голодаю..в тепле постоянно (уточняет) возле печки. Вот фартук у меня новый, зимний..у меня еще и летний есть. Матушка меня любит, сестры обожают. (всхлипывает) так что все у меня (ревет) хорошо!!!!!!!!!
   Фея. Лукавишь ты, моя дорогая. Я все знаю.. измучилась ты совсем в этом доме. Может мне мачеху превратить в тыкву, а ее вредных дочек в крыс? Где моя волшебная палочка? (ищет)
Золушка. Нет-нет, крестная! Не надо! ( в сторону) да и в сказке все было иначе. 
Фея. Совсем стара я стала, все путаю.. Вот и волшебную палочку где-то потеряла. Но не переживай, сейчас она уже не модная. Недавно выписала себе волшебную снежинку со скидкой, она тоже может исполнить любых три желания.
Золушка. А почему со скидкой?
Фея. Глупышка моя. Скоро же Новый год.  Идет акция –три желания по цене одной снежинки. 
Золушка. А как она действует?
Фея. Сейчас расскажу…

Номер  Феи «Снежинка» и танцевальный коллектив «Гавроши»

Фея. Запомнила? Она действует, только до тех пор, пока бьют Новогодние куранты.
Золушка. Спасибо крестная! Только у меня все одно желание…но самое заветное
Фея. Какое же?(наклоняется ближе)

Явление 4.

   Появляется Мальчик-паж и дерзко вступает в разговор. 
Мальчик-Паж :
Здравствуй Золушка,  какая же ты красивая, хоть и печальная..
Фея. Нехорошо перебивать старших.
Паж. Извини крестная, но я так торопился увидеть Золушку, что все на свете позабыл. Но зато я знаю, почему она грустит.
Фея. И почему же?
Паж. Король объявил новогодний бал. Всем приглашения раздал .
Но в государственной
Книге жителей
Имя Золушки    не увидели.
Фея. Это еще почему?
Паж. Злая мачеха
вместе с дочками
Не внесли ее
в списки точные.
Фея :
Гневно возмущается.
Безобразие !
Возмутительно !
Ну-ка, дай-ка мне
книгу жителей !
Мальчик-паж подает толстую книгу. Фея листает ее страницы, читая имена вписанных в нее героев.
Мальчик-с-пальчик есть
с Красной Шапочкой...
Лесоруб и волк
вместе с бабушкой...
Карабас маркиз
тоже вписан тут...
Даже Кот и тот -
полосатый плут...
Возмутительно !
Безобразие !
Только Золушка
не указана !
Ну ничего! Я имя крестницы сама впишу!
Фея вынимает из берета Мальчика-пажа большое гусиное перо и чертит им что-то в толстой книге.
Фея любуется своей работой,
но тут же вновь обращает внимание на Золушкину грусть.
Золушка, ну улыбнись дорогая!  Так, пойду я все-таки и превращу мачеху в тыкву! Безобразие!!!! Не внести мою Золушку в списки!  (уходит)
Золушка. ( в след) Крестная..крестная!!
Паж. Не переживай так Золушка, она только грозиться, она же добрая на самом деле и не будет превращать мачеху в тыкву, на крайний случай превратит  ее в… (думает) арбуз (смеются вместе с Золушкой)
Мальчик-паж :
Я вижу у тебя волшебную снежинку. Что будешь загадывать…
Золушка. Ну …я хочу попасть на новогодний бал, увидеть принца и чтобы мачеха меня не узнала. Как раз три желания!
Паж. Хорошие желания. Только в таком наряде тебя не пустят во дворец. Там же усиленный дресс-код.
Золушка. Что же делать? У меня всего три желания.
Паж. Я не волшебник, я только учусь, но у меня по предмету магии была круглая пятерка. Я даже написал контрольную работу по истории волшебства на 5+.
Золушка. Как здорово! А чему вас там еще учили?
Паж. Сейчас расскажу..
Номер. Песня про волшебников. Танцевальный коллектив «Гавроши»
Во время танца волшебники выносят платье Золушке, туфли.
Золушка. Спасибо тебе, ты настоящий волшебник.
Паж. Нет, я только учусь, но есть самый главный волшебник, вот он может все!
Золушка. Кто же это?
Паж. Ты его легко узнаешь, когда увидишь, в его руках будет волшебный посох. Да и все ребята знают, кто он такой, правда ребята? (отвечают) Ну а мне пора, увидимся на балу во дворце . кстати..Золушка, а крестная тебе сказала, что желания нужно загадать до 12 часов? Иначе они не исполнятся.. (уходит)
Золушка. Я помню, я помню..
Золушка. (шепотом) я поеду на бал..я встречу принца..я станцую с ним вальс
(начинает танцевать)
Действие 5
Мачеха. Золушка! Золушка!
(Золушка прячет платье и туфли, но забывает про снежинку)
Выходит Мачеха с дочками.
Мачеха. Вот ты где? Опять бездельничаешь? Помоги нам одеться, мы опаздываем на новогодний бал!
Здесь поправь, вот тут пышней. 
1-я дочка. 
Мне оборки и булавки. 
2-я дочка. 
Бант скорее мне пришей. 
(Золушка одевает их)
Дочка 1. А что это у тебя в руках? Снежинка? (забирает)
Дочка2. Фи, какая безделушка.
Дочка1. Даже не из золота
Дочка2. Даже не из серебра..
Вместе. Е-рун-да!
(Тянут ее из стороны в сторону)
Мачеха. 
Вот теперь мы все готовы, 
Ждет карета нас у дома. 
Золушка. Матушка, а можно мне тоже с вами на бал?
Мачеха. Что? На бал? (ласково) ну конечно, милая, конечно можно…ты только в доме прибери, кухню чисто побели,  да крупу перебери. (уходя) ах, да..совсем забыла, пару шарфиков свяжи, и сразу же на бал! Слышишь? Сразу же беги во дворец, без тебя не начнем (все хохочут)
Дочка1. Лови свое сокровище! (кидают снежинку)
Звучит музыка, появляются Снегурочки. Золушка прячется.
Выходит главная Снегурочка.
Снегурочка. Странно, Новый год еще не наступил, а меня уже вызвали. Есть кто живой?
Золушка. Есть, только я еле жива от страха.
Снегурочка. Не бойся меня, Золушка, я Снегурочка, зачем вызывала?
Золушка. Я? Я не вызывала..я не умею..
Снегурочка. Так, так..снежинка волшебная у тебя есть?
Золушка. Есть. Вот она (показывает)
Снегурочка. Значит я по адресу пришла. Слышала, король устраивает новогодний бал во дворце, будет много танцев и песен, а ты почему все-еще не нарядная? уже скоро 12 часов!
Золушка. Как 12 часов? Я не успею, у меня столько дел!! Мне столько нужно сделать!  Мне матушка наказала….(плачет)
Снегурочка.  Ох, уже эта мачеха…может мне ее заморозить и превратить в снежную бабу? Или в ледяную скульптуру?
Золушка. Нет, что ты!!! Не нужно.
Снегурочка. Добрая ты Золушка и сердце у тебя не ледяное… Давай иди на бал и ни о чем не переживай, мои подружки  снегурочки со всем управятся!
Золушка. Спасибо, Снегурочка!  Но как же я попаду на бал? У меня нет  ни кареты,  ни кучера, даже тыквы подходящей нет…
Снегурочка.  А снежинка тебе на что? У тебя есть три желания, помнишь?
Золушка. Ой.. (шепчет) Снежинка, снежинка, перенеси меня во дворец. Спасибо Снегурочка!!!!!!!!!!!!
(звук волшебства, затемнение)

Снегурочка.  Увидишь Деда мороза –передай, что задержусь немного…эх, не успела, убежала уже..ох, уж эта молодежь –вечно спешит…
(колдует) Эй, вы вьюги, да снежинки! метели и Пурга! Прилетайте по-скорее , помощь Золушке нужна! В доме чисто приберите, пряжи снежной напрядите, ау Снегурочки…летите….
Номер. «Хоровод Снегурочек)

Действие 6
Голос.  
А во дворце кипит работа
Все носятся в четыре пота
Король же указанье дал
Чтоб это был чудесный бал. (музыка «Подготовка к балу)

(Свита выносят ступени, фонари, кто-то заводит часы на лестнице)
Выход принца и короля.
Король. Ну что, Леопольд, все ли у нас готово? Все ли красавицы прибыли? Все ли гости званные приехали?
Принц. Все в полном порядке. Можно встречать гостей. 
Король. Эх, Глашатый? Объявляйте. (усаживаются)
Голос.  (дефиле героев)
 Крестная фея и мальчик паж
Супруга лесничего со своими дочками
Король. А где сам Лесничий?
Голос.  В лесу, ваше величество, на то он и лесничий.
Волшебники тридевятого царства
Придворные дамы и вельможи
Свита Снегурочки и Снегурочка
Незнакомка!! (выходит Золушка, музыка обрывается, все ее обступают)
(Принц подбегает к ней)

Принц. Кто вы, прекрасное создание? Как ваше имя?
Дочка1. И ничего прекрасного в ней нет, обычная среднестатистическая девушка.
Дочка2. Средне –что?
Принц. Замолчите все! Кто же вы?
Золушка (к дочкам) вы меня знаете безусловно, вот ты Анна, а ты..Марианна, а вы (к мачехе)
Мачеха. Я знаю кто она! 
Король. Кто?
Мачеха. Я знаю кто она! Она (пауза) прекрасная незнакомка! Вот!
Принц. Вы украсили своим присутствием наш бал, разрешите пригласить вас на танец?
Золушка. Разрешаю.
Принц. А давайте вальс?
Золушка. А давайте….(стоят, держась за руки)
Король. А давайте танцевать! Веселиться! Маэстро-музыку!
(звучит веселая музыка, все танцуют по кругу, вдруг начинают бить куранты)
Золушка. Ой, дорогой принц, мне пора, мне нужно уходить, мне нужно убегать, мне  нужно….
Голос. Золушка… (все оборачиваются) выходит Дед мороз.
Мачеха и дочки хором Золушка? 
Золушка. Дед Мороз?
Дед Мороз. Да, Золушка. Бой часов в нашей сказке означает наступление нового года! И исполнения всех желаний.
Снегурочка. Не нужно будет тебе Золушка терять туфельку, чтобы обрести счастье.
Дед Мороз.  Мальчик –паж закончит учебу  и станет лучшим волшебником королевства.
Снегурочка. Крестная фея найдет волшебную палочку.
 Дед Мороз. Золушка и принц будут жить долго и счастливо!
Золушка. Спасибо Дед Мороз, спасибо Снегурочка, но я так сегодня счастлива, что хочу счастья для всех!
 Дед Мороз. Ну что ж, пусть будет по-твоему!
Пусть с этой минуты все злые -станут добрыми (стучит посохом)
Ленивые –трудолюбивыми (стучит)
Троечники -отличниками! (стучит)
Снегурочка. И все дети на планете получат подарки и весело встретят новый 2012 год!
Все . С новым годом . До новых встреч!!!!!!!!
(музыка на закрытие занавеса и выход детей)

----------


## ulybka

> Милана, это ж какую версию песни ты слушала...там их столько!!!!!!!стоит только вспомнить фильм "Заколдованная Элла"...


Аня, а вот про это я не подумала, просто набрала в поисковике как ты написала и послушала, а мне на ум даже не пришло, что музыке может быть очень много  :Grin:

----------


## Юлия34

Уважаемые коллеги, делюсь своей застольной наработкой-розыгрышем!
Уважаемые дамы, ответьте, чем мужчины всегда могли покорить сердце женщины??(Слушаю разные варианты ответов-деньгами, цветы дарить.....). Что должны были сделать?(Ответ -спеть серенаду). Я уверена, кажждая сидящая в зале дама, согласиться, что любим мы ушами. Дорогие друзья, сейчас мы посмотрим на наших романтиков, неподражаемых исполнителей серенад-наших мужчин-покорителей, которые находятся в зале. Я приготовила соло-флейту(кстати настоящая, но можно использовать любойинструмент от горна и до детской дудки, но мне все же больше импонируют серьезные атрибуты). Подходя к мужчинам даем возможность сыграть мелодию. Естественно комментируя. Дорогие друзья, я уверена что наш жених (юбиляр, директор и т.д, универсально подходит данный блок для любого праздника) не просто так покорил сердце невесты. Даем ему флейту и как только он подносит ее к губам включаем музыку "Одинокий пастух", там первыми акккордами звучит флейта. Смех и восторг получаю всегда с этим номером.

----------


## Юлия34

К сожалению пока что не умею фото добавлять.

----------


## Нина Лаптева

> Уважаемые коллеги, делюсь своей застольной наработкой-розыгрышем!
> Уважаемые дамы, ответьте, чем мужчины всегда могли покорить сердце женщины??(Слушаю разные варианты ответов-деньгами, цветы дарить.....). Что должны были сделать?(Ответ -спеть серенаду). Я уверена, кажждая сидящая в зале дама, согласиться, что любим мы ушами. Дорогие друзья, сейчас мы посмотрим на наших романтиков, неподражаемых исполнителей серенад-наших мужчин-покорителей, которые находятся в зале. Я приготовила соло-флейту(кстати настоящая, но можно использовать любойинструмент от горна и до детской дудки, но мне все же больше импонируют серьезные атрибуты). Подходя к мужчинам даем возможность сыграть мелодию. Естественно комментируя. Дорогие друзья, я уверена что наш жених (юбиляр, директор и т.д, универсально подходит данный блок для любого праздника) не просто так покорил сердце невесты. Даем ему флейту и как только он подносит ее к губам включаем музыку "Одинокий пастух", там первыми акккордами звучит флейта. Смех и восторг получаю всегда с этим номером.


Юля, интересно. Но...они все губами её касаются???Это гигиенично?

----------


## Юлия34

Для гигиеничности, я заранее наливаю в рюмку водку и подходя к каждому "дударю" обмакиваю флейту в рюмку. Конечно не супер стерильно, но я провожу и вчера еще раз убедилась в работоспособности данного розыгрыша. Парики искусственные мы ж тоже не стираем после каждой потной головы, так что тут вопрос бесконечный о гигиеничности!

----------


## Юлия34

Для себя еще вот какой розыгрыш прописала, ничего нового но заходит на ура!
Уважаемые гости! Сегодня мы нашу невесту равниваем с самым красивым цветком, принцессой, феей, королевой. А почему бы не сделать ее цыганской баронессой??? Вывожу ее на середину. Тебе нужно вывести за собой 5-7-10 мужчин ( в зависимости от колличества гостей на торжестве). Итак, уваж.мужч. сейчас вы все будите бороться за звание свадебного цыгнского барона. Тот кто веселе и круче всех станцует с нашей красавицей баронессой цыганочку, тот и получит это звание и поцелуй невесты. Звучит цыганочка. Танцуют кто во что горазд. В какой-то момент останавливаю музыку и говорю:" Дорогая, сейчас я преподала тебе, от нас, опытных дамочек, кто не один пуд соли на мужиках съел, урок! Как только ты захочешь чтобы муж тебе купил новую шубку, сапожки, сумочку с улыбкой  и нежным голосом ему говоришь свою просьбу и он так же будет перед табой плясать))) Мужчины, до чего вы легковерны!! Настоящий барон сидит за главным столои и наблюдает за тем как вы его развлекаете!!! Жениху апплодисменты, горько, мужикам заранее налитые рюмашки на подносе я преподношу))))

----------


## Юлия34

сейчас написала конкурс, назвала Олимпийские чемпионы, фотки вставлю(когда все-таки дотункаю как))), только начала проводить идет на ураааааа. Дорогие друзья, все мы слышали понятие биополе!!! И вы знаете что оно может быть ярким и тусклым, пробитым и восстановленным! Представляете, что испытывал наш жених сегодня когда ехал к невесте, говорил в загсе о своем согласии и т.д. Сейчас мы восстановим его биополе! Нневеста садится посреди зала, жених стоит рядом. Вызываю 3 друзей покрепче физически, на голову им одеваю махнушки такие олимпийские (в маг. ВСе по 36 покупала). Мальчики вам предстоит почетная роль-востановление биополя самого главного мужчины вечера! Но сейчас вы и сами должны поправить свое биополе. Пока звечит музыка вы должны как можно быстрее поцеловать всем дам и пожать руку всем мужчинам-побежали. Через минуту останавливаю музыку и говорю, интересно а если музыку не остановить вы так и будите на сухую бегать целрваться и руки всем обтирать??? Смех в зале обеспечен!!! Затем жениху даю российский флаг, он растягтвает его на плечах. Наш жених сегодня как настоящий свадебный олимпийский чемпион пронесется по залу и востановит свою ауру. Берем жениха на руки с растянутым флагом (он типа самолет) и полетели по залу. И финальный поцелуй невесты. Уважаемые мужчины, вы как и олимпийские чемпионы помогли нашей стране  - подарили позитив молодым и всем присутствующим и все эти люди стали веселеее и радостнее!!! Надеюсь понятно написала

----------


## Юлия34

Моя переделка!!!У меня есть 2 полотенца с контурами континентов, вызываю 2 мужчин, выдаю им 2 пилотки-они капитаны авиалайнера, им резинки канцеляские-выдать дамам билеты на свой лайнер, когда билеты выданы, предлогаю им взять полотенца в руки, растянуть, а дамам расположиться на той части суши куда они хотели бы поехать. Как правило дамочки мужиков быстро укладывают  и распологаются на нем с комфортом. Ну и мои комментарии здесь тоже вызывают смех.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*Юлия Цыганеску Ведущая*, 
Юля,очень интересные идеи!Конечно,каждую нужно доработать под себя,под свой стиль,но я в восторге от твоих мыслей!!!Спасибо,что делишься с нами! :Ok:

----------


## TAMATA

Действительно, прикольно и просто!!!

----------


## Хрисеида

Понравилась идея кричалки "Жених-супер! Невеста - класс!" Вот мой текст.
Отныне в унисон сердца
Звучат, одеты два кольца
Мы рады искренне за вас
Ведь Женя—супер, Вика- класс!
Шампанское течёт рекой
Сегодня свадьба – пир горой.
И ноги сами тянут в пляс
Ведь Женя – супер, Вика –класс!
Жених – хорош, красив умён
Невеста словно дивный сон
И скажем честно без прикрас
Что Женя – супер, Вика – класс!
Любовью вам друг друга греть.
В глаза счастливые смотреть
Чтоб блеск влюблённый не погас
Ведь Женя – супер, Вика – класс!
Готовы до утра гулять 
И от души вас поздравлять 
И повторять за разом раз
Что Женя – супер, Вика – класс.

----------


## Юлия34

> Юля,очень интересные идеи!Конечно,каждую нужно доработать под себя,под свой стиль,но я в восторге от твоих мыслей!!!Спасибо,что делишься с нами!


Катюш, ну для этого мы здесь))) Буду рада, если и мои задумки приживутся у кого-то в программе!!

Т.к. пока незнаю как здесь вставить фото кописанному материалу(если кто-то подскажет буду премного благодарна), сделала рабочий альбом под свои именем.

----------

светлана2011 (13.04.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Т.к. пока незнаю как здесь вставить фото кописанному материалу(если кто-то подскажет буду премного благодарна), сделала рабочий альбом под свои именем.


буду премного благодарна :Blush2: ,Юль, если ты сама прочтешь про это в темке, которая СПЕЦИАЛЬНО для этого ведется аж с 2008 года.
Специально для вопросов новых жителей ИНКУ и ответов старичков, она расположена вот по этому адресу:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028 

Но читай лучше с середины, ближе к концу, п.ч. в начале у нас был другой форум и другой движок! :Aga:  Ведь у тебя вопросы не только про "как выложить" могут возникнуть, да?

А вообще фото выкладываем на любой из файлообменников(тут уж-какой ты любишь-радикал http://www.radikal.ru/  ( после загрузки с компа копируешь ВТОРУЮ ссылку)
или Савепик http://*********ru/ (копируешь ВТОРУЮ ссылку)
 или еще какой-нить, с которым знакома)
-а ссылку-сюда, в темку!

----------


## Юлия34

Вот спасибо!!! Конечно прочту))

----------


## himmelinka

Свадебный стишок «Дядя Паша переделанный»
Давайте попробуем кланом, все вместе
сказать поздравленье не прозой, не песней,
а простеньким, сложенным в рифму творением,
Таким мафиознейшим выступлением.

Главы семейств Италии знатных 
Нам улыбаются очень приятно.
Достопочтимые важные гости
Кричат молодым: Eviva gli sposi.

А вот посмотрите, как счастья искрятся,
Сидят молодые и кольца на пальцах,
Глядят на родных, на коллег по работе 
И все восторгаются: Ну вы даете.
И также с предельным почтением гости,
Кричат дружно вместе: Eviva gli sposi.

Внимание всех отвлекла Катарина,
На шее чужого, повиснув, мужчины,
Домой она точно уйдет не одна.
Смеясь произносит она: Оба-на.

На свадьбу собралась большая семья,
Ликуют друзья и ликует родня.

Две милых синьоры тихонько судачат
Как банк грабанули намедни удачно.
Воркуют под рюмочку так, без вреда себе,
А вслух восторгаются... …... Вот ни фига себе!

Смешался с толпой и от робости стонет
Известный в округе итальянский поклонник.
Принес он в стихах поздравленье свое,
Тревожно вздыхая, твердит: Ё-моё

Виновники свадьбы в центре сидят,
И удивленно на всех нас глядят.
 Глядят на семейства, что сели напротив
И удивляются : Ну вы даёте!

Знакомая всем здесь семья Пивочелли,
На важных гостей искоса посмотрели
Громко спросили: А что вы тут пьете?
В ответ молодые... Ну вы даёте!

И снова веселые дружные гости
Кричат молодым: Eviva gli sposi.

На Катарину  все взгляд обратили
Мужчину с ней рядышком все оценили.
С усмешкой глядит, нет, смеется она
И всем без разбору твердит: Оба-на!

Сопят Пивочелли… А Что вы тут пьете?
В ответ молодые: Ну вы даёте!
Упрямо, задорно и стойко все гости 
Скандируют дружно: Eviva gli sposi.

Отдельным фрагментом, но ярко и кратко
внесла свою лепту и Официантка.
Она на еду перекинула стрелки,
Спросила...... А где –то тут пустые тарелки ?

Сеньоры аж вкус потеряли к еде,
Сидят, возмущаются.... Вот ни фига себе!

Поклонник признание скомкал свое,
Шипит, удивленно глядя.......Поклонник. Е-мое!

За ним Катарина, предчувствий полна,
Смеется, с восторгом шепча......Дама. Оба-на!

Орут Пивочелли.... А что вы тут пьете?!
В ответ молодые им....... Ну вы даете!
И в дружном угаре веселые гости:
Кричат молодым: Eviva gli sposi.

Тут Крайний решил, что сидит, как дурак он.
И встал со словами... ….. Когда будет драка?

Официантка, избежав перестрелки ,
Спросила...... А где тут пустые тарелки?
С радостью виски она отхлебнула
И с вечеринки скорей улизнула.

Поклонник пивко попивает свое
И томно при этом урчит... Поклонник. Е-мое!

И Катарина, хлебнувши вина
Снова воскликнула вслух......Дама. Оба-на!

Орут Пивочелли.... А что вы тут пьете?!
В ответ молодые им....... Ну вы даете!
бокалы подняв, вновь и вновь дружно все гости:
Кричат еще громче….: «Eviva gli sposi»

----------

KLIMSNEG (16.02.2016)

----------


## himmelinka

правила для гостей: хлопать в ладоши, если не касается их, поднимать руку и кричать я - если это имеет к ним отношение..продолжать можно еще очень долго...

Приглашение на свадьбу получили?
А подарки взять с собой не позабыли?
Кто себя на плакатах увидел?
Никто никого не обидел?

У кого есть ребенок? А может быть два?
Кто друзья здесь на свадьбе? Кто просто родня?
Кто любит рюмашку из вас пропустить?
Кто любит плясать? А кто веселить?

Кто внедрился в полицию? Кто просто юрист?
Кто здесь охранник? А кто пианист?
Кто в банке бывал? Кто его грабанул?
А в карты кто друга хоть разик надул?

Кто был в Италии? А кто за границей?
Кто часто бывает в российской столице?
Кто летом уже на морях загорал?
А кто на Чукотке шашлык поедал?

Есть оптимисты? Кто спит в бигуди?
Кто любит, умеет писать здесь стихи?
Кто давал в долг? А кто выбивал?
Кто в лотерею удачно сыграл?

Кто бизнес имеет? Кто сидит на госслужбе?
Кто может вязать? Ответьте же ну же.
Кто часто бывает в клубах и барах?
Кто знает, как выглядят Карловы Вары?

Кто семечки любит? Сидит на диете?
Кто считает себя самым главным на свете?
Кто любит мужчин? И конечно, супруга?
Кто может сказать, что невесты подруга?

Кто водит машину? Кто хочет водить?
Кто любит поспать? А кто говорить?
Кто любит лечиться? В больницах лежать?
Кто может красиво мозг полоскать?

Кто грязную обувь не может терпеть?
Кто знает все ноты? Сумеет их спеть?
Кто знает английский? На нем говорит?
Кто в спорах всегда откровенно молчит?

Кто из вас хочет иметь большой дом?
И на фазенде работать притом?

----------


## Сдвиг ветра

> Цитата Сообщение от Катенька О. Посмотреть сообщение
> Сообщение от КАтюша Ходячая
> мне польстило что музыканты такого крупного ресторана которые видели сотни свадеб на своём веку попросили текст этого момента)) сказали администратору очень понравилось))
> и ты дала?
> Да, Катюша. это была моя первая свадьба. и я чувствовала за спиной ТАКУЮ поддержку каждую минуту, что хотя бы из чувства благодарности я всё равно это сделала бы. это раз. а два - я себе ещё сочиню. это же первые шаги. а три.я пояснила что всякие такие штуки сочиняю сама. и если нужно, сделаем так что бы весь текст был с
> очинён специально для определённой свадьбы. и из листка со сценарием я сделала визитку.


ААААААААА! Мне позвонили клиенты. Администратор ресторана рекомендовала им меня. после той свадьбы. Юбилей. Женщины. большая семья. предупредили что половина родственников приедут из Израиля. что то я растерялась.
  как построить лучше праздник?
7 пожилых сотрудниц и много- внуков от 6 до 35 лет... вот такой заказ... Помогите))))!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Марина Миг

> Для гангстерской свадьбы


Нюся, твоя переделка меня вдохновила, зашла ко мне ночью муза ))) Обновила "Дядю Пашу" для юбилейного корпоратива. 
Давайте попробуем дружно, все вместе
Сказать поздравление не прозой, не песней.
А простеньким, сложенным в рифму творением,
Забавным таким небольшим выступлением.
Вот гости сидят, помашите платочками! 

Пришли все с улыбками, даже с цветочками!
Такие нарядные и с настроеньем наперебой
Кричат: «С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!»
А вот, посмотрите-ка, счастьем наполнен,
Сидит лучший шеф (очень доволен!),
Глядит на друзей, на коллег по работе
И всё восторгается… «Ну вы даёте!»
А гости с усердием и с умилением
Вновь громко кричат своё
 «С юбилеем!»

Вечер продолжается, но все только начинается…
Сказала девчонка с поволокой глаз
«Коллеги! С юбилеем всех вас!»
И тут паренек на автопилоте,
 Чихнув, удивляется «А что вы не пьете?!»

Тут шеф, уже на повышенной ноте
Диву дается – «Ну, вы даете!»
На что паренек, в строжайшем цейтноте
Шампанское дарит ему «А что Вы не пьете?!»

Девчонка смелее, уж с градусом глаз
Громко вещает «Коллеги, с юбилеем вас!»

А вот поднимается шикарная дама,
Наряд её – сплошная реклама!
Домой она, точно, уйдет не одна,
Хихикнув, воркует она «Оба-на!»
Вопит паренек «Ну, что вы не пьете?!»
Ворчит уже шеф «Ну, вы даете!»
Девчонка уж в танцах, пустилася в пляс,
От жары чуть живая, прошептала «Коллеги! С юбилеем вас!»
И гости всё так же с большим вдохновеньем 
Галдят поздравительное «С юбилеем!»

Поздравить пришёл коллектив этот даже
Любитель спиртного, сосед дядя Паша. 
В стихах принес поздравленье свое,
Тревожно вздыхая, твердит: «Ё-моё!»
Тут парень ему на повышенной ноте
Сердито сказал «А что вы не пьете?!»
Но тут поднимается шикарная дама,
Наряд ее – это сплошная реклама.
Домой она точно уйдет не одна,
Поправив корсет, говорит – «Оба-на!»
И парень вздыхает «Ну, что ж вы не пьете?!»
Вздохнул тут и шеф «Ну, вы даете!»
Девчонка, волнуясь, прищурила глаз.
Сказала, икнув «Коллеги! С юбилеем вас!»
А гости всё с тем же великим почтением
Кричат так задорно своё «С юбилеем!»
На бюст дамы глазки грузина запали
Он ей по-грузински кричит – «Генацвали!»
Сосед дядя Паша повторяет свое
Уже и для дамочки той – «Ё-моё!»
А дама шикарная, вся предчувствий полна
Смеется с восторгом, шепча: «Оба-на!»
Две резвых подружки, красотки, не иначе,
О чем-то своем, о девичьем судачат.
Воркуют под водочку, так, без вреда себе,
А вслух восторгаются: «Вот ни фига себе!»
Девчонка совсем осмелела сейчас
Кричит всем гостям «Коллеги! С юбилеем вас!»
Отдельным фрагментом, но ярко и кратко
Внесла свою лепту  официантка.
Она на еду перекинула стрелки, 
Спросила… «А где тут пустые тарелки?»
Подружки аж вкус потеряли к еде,
Сидят возмущаются… «Вот ни фига себе!»
А гости с предельным уже восхищеньем
Всё то же и так же своё «С юбилеем!»
Грузина все криками точно достали
И он умоляет народ – «Генацвали!»
Сосед дядя Паша, одно что свое
Твердит с восхищеньем глядя: «Ё-моё!»
Тут крайний решил, что пора пригубиться,
Он встал со словами «За юбилей вместе выпьем же!»
И официантка, налив себе «Гжелки», 
Спросила… «А где тут пустые тарелки?»
Подружки припали вдвоем к газводе,
Пьют, хвалят напиточек… «Вот ни фига себе!»
Сосед дядя Паша попивает пивко
И томно при этом урчит… «Ё-мое!»
Вслед Дама шикарная отглотнула вина
И снова воскликнула вслух… «Оба-на!»
Девчонка рюмашечку взяв, словно таз,
Орет, что есть силы – «Коллеги! С юбилеем вас!»
И гости, напитки налив с наслаждением,
Кричат поздравительное «С юбилеем!»
А крайний, коктейль подвигая поближе, сказал вдохновенно…
«За юбилей вместе выпьем же!»

----------


## BimBoom

> Обновила "Дядю Пашу" для юбилейного корпоратива.


Эх, Мариночка, если б Ваше вдохновение пришло бы на месяц раньше!!!Я 14 сентября проводила юбилей службы СЭС. Вот было бы в тему! Но всё равно ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо за Ваше творчество, завидую тем, кто может так, слету творить.Обязательно воспользуюсь Вашим вариантом Дяди Паши при первом удобном случае!!!Ещё раз спасибо.

----------


## BimBoom

Девочки, хочу скопировать сюда ссылку на мой пост в теме Юбилейная панорама. Там вы сможете найти мою интерпретацию игрового момента на празднике(см. - юбилее) "Настоящий мужчина".
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4468614, 
при этом сразу оговорюсь, что "Истинную леди" (по образцу которой "собирала" "мужчину") на ВКМ находится не в Музыкальном разделе (как там указано), а в теме *Свадьбы, Все для Ведущих, КВН - Как оживить скучную вечеринку - Игры, конкурсы  - Игры и Конкурсы на вечеринке (для взрослых).* Надеюсь, за эту самодеятельность модераторы меня   не накажут. :Blush2:

----------


## Марина Миг

> Эх, Мариночка, если б Ваше вдохновение пришло бы на месяц раньше!!!


К сожалению, оно у меня приходит только в стрессовых ситуациях, хоть искусственно состояние стресса создавай, чтобы работать )))

----------


## Мария Белинская

У нас в городе такие искусственные лепестки стали продавать в свадебных салонах. Раньше молодожёны эти лепестки в цветочных ларьках за шоколадку в пакетиках у продавщиц накануне свадьбы забирали, теперь гораздо проще.

----------


## Анюта Солнце

По просьбе Лены (Селюня) 
Суть конкурса в том, что юбиляршу (или невесту) сватают 2 свахи, предлагая разные варианты женихов (зачитывают текст и показывают фото). Но все они не подходят, а последнее фото- мужа юбилярши или жениха на свадьбе. После этого конкурса давала слово мужу для поздравления
 Сообщение от Селюня  
Так вот - есть кто-нибудь, кто мог сотворить что-то подобное (в стихах) для мужчины-юбиляра??? Умельцы, кто дружит с рифмой, ПОМОГИТЕ, пожалуйста! Очень уж хочется соседа порадовать, ему бы очень понравилось!
 Оформление фото беру на себя!
Лен, вот что у меня получилось:
 С1. У нас красавец- высший класс,
 Полюбуйтесь – это раз!
 Умеет подобрать слова,
 И от него все дамы без ума – это два!

 С2. И круче в мире не найти – 
 Он домовит и деньги в дом приносит – это три!
 Но этот важный господин – почему он 
 Скучает сегодня один?

 С1. Ему нужно даму по сердцу привЕсть…
 Чтоб рядышком с ним могла бы присесть.
 Сегодня кастинг здесь пройдет!
 И мимо ни одна красотка не пройдет!


 С2.(АЛЛА ПУГАЧЕВА)Невеста первая- краса – любимица мужчин
 А голос Аллы - ух какой, что замирает мир. 
 И не глупа она совсем – богатая, к тому ж…..


 С1.Ты что, забыла – у нее давно уже есть муж…
 И он моложе нашего красавчика… намного.
 Нет, Алла пусть эта идет своей дорогой!


 С2. (ВЕРКА СЕРДЮЧКА) Есть – просто душка, Верка- красавица..
 Фигурой и формами ох она славится
 Еще и на двух языках говорит.
 На русском и на украинской мови….

 С1. Ты что за фуфло предлагаешь?
 Все знают- а ты что, не знаешь?!
 Это ж мужик переодетый… Вот срамьЁ…
 Под бабу косит – а ну давай из картотеки выкидывай его!!!

 С2. (АНФИСА ЧЕХОВА) Эротична, сексуальна и с фамилией реальной –
 Анфиса Чехова зовут. Видно продвигает Антон Палыч ее тут…..

 С1. А ты передачу ее смотрела? 
 Там все не доходит никак до дела…
 И с нашим …..…(ИМЯ) вместо секса,
 Она болтовнею займется, еще доведет до комплекса…

 С2. (АНДЖЕЛИНА ДЖОЛИ)Вот смотри – Анджелина Джоли!
 Со всех сторон хороша – как ни крути!
 И актриса, и фотомодель… 
 Еще в Америке живет, уедешь туда, поверь)))))

 С1. Она тебя обманула коварно…
 У нее шесть детей, и давно стала мамой.
 Еще и муж есть – красавчик Бред Пит…
 Правда с нашим ………(ИМЯ) он и рядом не стоит)))) 

 С2. (АННА СЕМЕНОВИЧ) Ну, хорошо… А Анна Семенович?
 Нет мужчин не желающих, провести с ней ночь…
 Звезда: и танцует и в фильмах снимается…
 Тебе она уж, должна точно понравиться!

 С1. У нее на грудь ляжешь – другою накроешься…
 И воздуха не хватит – совсем обескислородишься!
 (Нет, ну была же грудь – как у всех…
 Пластику сделала – ну просто смех!)


 С2. (КСЕНИЯ СОБЧАК) Вот Ксюшенька Собчак – ну чем она не пара?
 Теле-радио ведущая, актриса, журналистка, с приятной внешностью недаром!

 С1. Да она и сама не может определиться…
 Вот смотри написано- ищет принца…
 Хоть наш ………….(ИМЯ) и супер - мужчина
 Но, увы, не удостоен еще такого чина!

 С2. (ФОТО ЖЕНЫ) А вот дама – глаз не отвести.
 У нее все в норме и на месте…
 А хозяйка … супер! В доме быт, уют…

 С.1 Нужна ли тебе такая? 
 Такую ли здесь ждут?!

 Свахи: Ну, вот и ладненько – 
 Закончена работа.
 Ну а налить – то нам?! А то за счастье ваше выпить так охота!!!

----------


## Ильич

*Юлия Цыганеску Ведущая*, 

МОЛОДЕЦ! ЗДОРОВО!

----------


## himmelinka

С1. Какой важный господин,
А чего сидит один?
Что ж, поможем юбиляру!
Подберем ему мы пару,

С2. Много у него достоинств есть,
Всех нам и не перечесть!

Там вдали за океаном,
Есть прелестница, недаром
Все мечтают лишь о ней,
Не найти ее добрей,
Детям многим помогает
и в семью их принимает!
А еще. смотри, она,
Пухлогуба и стройна!
(Анджелина Джоли)

С1. Хороша, увы, не наша,
Мы найдем еще покраше!
Да и глянь, худа, как свечка,
Не волнует нам сердечко!

С2. Всегда поддержит и поможет,
Дело ей всего дороже,
Будет спутнику верна,
Как декабристская жена!
(Н. Крупская)

С2. Нет, такая не нужна,
Что же это за жена?
Ведь готовить не умеет,
За идею лишь радеет!

С2. Посмотри, что  за конфетка!
И блондинка, чудо-детка!
Красоты вот эталон!
Всех мужчин и всех времен!
(М. Монро).

С1. Просто чудо хороша,
Как же счастлива душа,
Но зачем такая рядом,
Если любят все? не надо!.

С2. Есть еще кандидатура,
Очень важная фигура!
Нацию все просвещает,
Как вести порядок знает!
Реформы делать мастерица,
Вот великая царица!
(Екатерина Великая).

С1. Неужели ты забыла,
Сколько фаворитов было!
Больно грозная она,
Нам такая не нужна!

С2. Есть на выданье девица.
На тусовках светских львица,
И в политике сведуща,
Где найти еще нам лучше?
(К. Собчак).

С1. Нет, такой нам тут не надо 
И за тонну шоколада,
Больно умная она,
Хоть фигурою стройна!

С2. Молода, черноволоса,
Да еще многоголоса!
Скороговорки говорит,
Словно реченька журчит!
(Тина Канделаки).

С1. Хороша она, красива,
Всем на зависть и на диво,
Но болтунья не нужна,
Нам любовь всего важна!

С2. Всё, ты долго, выбирала,
Выбор был хотя немалый.
Покажу я, наконец,
с кем идти, хоть, под венец,
Есть тут женщина одна,
Остроумна и умна,
Приголубит, обогреет,
Накормить вкусно сумеет,
С1. Красивая, смешливая,
И в меру говорливая!
Идеальная жена,
Подойдет такая?

Юбиляр: Да!

Свахи обе: Мы тебе тут помогли,
Супер-женщину нашли,
Наливай, скорей нам чай,
Смотри, больше не скучай!

----------


## himmelinka

БРАЧНЫЙ ДОГОВОР N ____
для граждан, вступающих в брак

г. ________________ "___"__________ ____ г.

Гражданин Российской Федерации _______________________________, муж,
(фамилия, имя, отчество)
именуемый в дальнейшем _____________________, с одной стороны,
(ласковое обращение)

и гражданка Российской Федерации ________________________________,жена,
(фамилия, имя, отчество)
именуемая в дальнейшем _______________________, с другой стороны,
(ласковое обращение)
действующие на основании любви, в целях урегулирования взаимных прав и обязанностей в браке, заключили настоящий брачный договор о нижеследующем:

1. ПРЕДМЕТ ДОГОВОРА

1.1. Предметом договора является любовь и согласие в семье __________________.
1.2. Вступая в брак в здравом уме и ясной памяти супруги договариваются сохранить любовь и трепетное отношение друг к другу на всю жизнь.


2. ВЗАИМНЫЕ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬСТВА СУПРУГОВ

2.1. Каждый супруг обязан безумно любить свою вторую половину, каждую ночь (утро, вечер) с огромным наслаждением и упоительной любовью выполнять супружеский долг и обязанности, не ругаться и не оскорблять друг друга.
2.2. Каждый из супругов берет на себя обязательства по сохранению семьи, все появляющиеся проблемы супруги обязуются решать путём переговоров. В случае непонимания не затаивать обиду, а делиться «наболевшим» со своей второй половиной своевременно, не доводя себя до кипения (белой ручки).
2.3. __________обязана: быть ласковой, любящей, нежной, ухоженной и улыбающейся женой; следить за внешним видом своей второй половины; каждый вечер готовить лёгкий ужин.
2.4. ____________обязан: каждое утро говорить: «Доброе утро, Любимая!», подавая кофе в постель; всегда слушать свою __________, а также прислушиваться к ее ценному мнению; холить и лелеять__________; принимать активнейшее участие в обновлении гардероба _______ и в совещании на тему «Что мне сегодня одеть?».
2.5. Любая потребность жены «поговорить» должна встречаться мужем с радостью и нескрываемым энтузиазмом. На все вопросы нужно давать четкие и внятные ответы строго по теме.
2.6. Муж обязан помнить все знаменательные даты (начиная с дня рождения любимой тёщи и заканчивая датой первой, второй, третьей...супружеской ночи). Должен также тщательно подготовить программу празднования, дабы сделать драгоценной сюрприз.
2.7. У жены всегда должно быть хорошее настроение. Тоска и грусть раздражают мужа.
2.8. На первом плане в жизни жены - семья. Муж всегда должен быть накормлен, обстиран, выглажен и в определенное время уложен спать.


3. ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ СУПРУГОВ

3.1. Каждый из супругов несет ответственность в отношении принятых на себя обязательств перед своей второй половиной.
3.2. За неисполнение или ненадлежащее исполнение обязательств одной из сторон настоящего брачного договора, вторая половина имеет право сильно обидеться и не исполнять свои обязательства в течение установленного ею времени.

4. СРОК ДЕЙСТВИЯ ДОГОВОРА.

4.1. Настоящий договор вступает в силу со дня государственной регистрации заключения брака и не подлежит ограничению во времени.

5. ПРОЧИЕ УСЛОВИЯ.

5.1. В случае возникновения разногласий сторонам предлагается избегать повышения голоса, обоюдных обзываний, битья тарелок, а использовать старинный русский способ – рукоприкладство, то есть тесные объятия.
5.2. Категорически запрещается скучать друг с другом и ездить раздельно в отпуск.
5.3. Документ составлен в присутствии полутрезвых гостей и счастливых молодоженов и для приобретения юридической силы должен быть заверен поцелуем.
5.4. Все спорные вопросы, которые могут возникнуть в период действия настоящего договора, в случае недостижения супругами согласия разрешаются на семейном совете в порядке и при условиях, предложенных главой семьи.
4.7. Настоящий договор составлен в двух экземплярах, имеющих одинаковую юридическую силу.

----------


## Nika75

хочу поделиться в общую копилку на  юбилей.  выпивший Дед Мороз  случайно  забрел на  банкет со  своей Снегурочкой. представляю на  ваш  суд.

Снегурка:
 « Шли мы  лесом, шли мы полем, задержались поневоле,
Дед  мой  с  дурости  напился и  в  сугробе завалился.
В  том  сугробе  целый год! Пролежал! Вот идиот!

Эй, вставай, ты  хватит спать!»
(пинает пьяного ДМ)

ДМ :
 « Ну  чего тебя  опять?!
Слышь, кончай меня пинать!
Мне еще на елку надо
И  детишек  поздравлять.
Ой, а чтой- то за народ?
Где  детишки, хоровод?
Внучка,  что за дела,
Куда меня  ты привела?
Лучше  б я   в сугробе спал, ну чего  здесь не  видал?»

Снегурочка :
«Ты, дедуля, не  ругайся,
Глаз протри и просыпайся.
Если б не твое нытье,
Были б мы  щас  далеко.
Ты не  видишь? Праздник тут!
Где  тебе еще нальют?!

Снегурочка:
Ты бы  лучше, старый  хрыч, им сплясал  за магарыч!»





ДМ:
« Ну не знаю право-слово….
А ! Спляшу! Но  только  клева!
(пляшет   барыню пляску вприсядку).
Что – то жарко, не могу!
Дай-ка  шубу  я сниму»
(снимает шубу, и под  стриптиз танцует задумчиво)

Снегурочка:
(одевает  ДМ)
«Дед! Да совесть поимей!
Именинницу поздравь скорей!
Да пора нам  собираться
И отсюда  убираться»

ДМ:
« Стал я старый и седой
И оратор никакой.
50 -  твой юбилей!
Мы поздравить тебя очень рады 
С юбилейною твоей датой. 
Столько  зим и весен уж промчалось, 
Но ты прежняя для родных, друзей, коллег осталась!

Снегурочка:
Все та же светлая улыбка 
И жизнерадостный настрой. 
Желаем  быть  такой  же  дальше 
И быть такой же молодой. 

Вместе: ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!

(УХОДЯТ ПОД  «НОВГОГОДНЮЮ « АВАРИЯ)

----------


## Мария Белинская

Всем здравствовать. Я понимаю, что все сейчас дышат наступающим новым годом, но День студентов более  известный как Татьянин день тоже не за горами. Предлагаю вашему вниманию легенду о Святой Татьяне - покровительнице студентов в поэтическом изложении. На курсе в Академии культуры мы на эти стихи положили видео с рисунками на песке - а-ля иллюстрация. Вышло довольно примитивно - но очень зрелищно.  Если немного доработать техническую сторону песчаного шоу и сделать в реальном времени... Вам виднее, как это можно подать. Буду рада, если этот материал кому-нибудь пригодится.

Дева Святая в начале веков
В Риме жила среди храмов богов,
Где правили Зевс, Аполлон и Диана,
Где христианство считалось изъяном.
Татьяну отец воспитал во Христе,
А вот императоры были не те...

Татьяна постом и молитвой жила
Больным помогала, хлеб нищим несла
Наместники Севера в храм привели...
Заставить Татьяну они не могли,
Чтоб та поклонилась их римским богам
И рухнул в молитвах Татьяны тот храм,
И сам Посейдон рухнул вмиг со стенами.
Татьяну силком привели в храм Дианы.
И громы и молнии вдруг засверкали
Низвергли богиню, не тронув Татьяны.
Тогда истязали святую в темнице,
Но ангелы в ночь исцелили девицу.
Гонители голодом льва заморили
И на Татьяну его натравили...
Но ласков с Татьяной был хищник голодный
И ноги лизал ей. Тогда разъярённый
Наместник отправил Татьяну казнить.
Главу повелели Святой отрубить.

Легенда жива. Тех людей уже нет.
Не приняли власти священный обет.
Мы часто не терпим в других лишь изъяны.
Спасения не было и для Татьяны.

----------


## MAGISTRA

*Уважаемые коллеги!  Впервые на форуме ин-ку стартует  виртуальный проект "Арт-Магистраль" -  конкурс для ведущих  и организаторов праздников, клубных специалистов! * 

Конкурс проводится в теме "Онлайн конкурсы"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4483675

*ОО МОД "Интернациональный Дом Творчества"

Международный проект " EVENT INKU-FEST "АРТ-МАГИСТРАЛЬ"

в рамках III Международного  профессионального  конкурса
 специалистов праздничной индустрии и работников культуры
  "Золотой Микрофон -2013"
*[IMG]http://s9.******info/d786fc24b39e44d24e99679de59a3e38.gif[/IMG]
*с 20 октября по  20 ноября * 

*Приглашает  мастеров праздника принять участие 
 в  Международном онлайн конкурсе (Iтур Virtu-real МПК "Золотой Микрофон" )* 

*"НОВОГОДНИЙ IN-KU FEST -2012"*[IMG]http://s10.******info/b6d097f1f716bec9052fa12a2ee5c403.gif[/IMG]*Жюри конкурса и оргкомитет:* 

1.* Марина Зайкина* - Председатель жюри.Президент ОО МОД "Интернациональный Дом Творчества", международный координатор проекта "Арт-Магистраль";
2.*Татьяна Гуревич* - Руководитель праздничной компании SIA “Svētku akadēmija”,педагог Online Academy IN-KU
3.*Ирина Егорова* -Директор Районной централизованной клубной системы и Дома культуры
4.*Инесса Богинская* - Полномочный представитель МОД "ИН-КУ" в Казахстане, организатор Международного слета работников праздничной индустрии "Петропавловский  Той"
5.* Независимые члены Жюри Конкурса* (Фамилия и Имя будут озвучены ) - представители МОД ИН-КУ
6. *Марина Голик* - руководитель   проекта "Арт-Магистраль" МПК "Золотой Микрофон",Полномочный представитель МОД "ИН-КУ" в СКФО,*куратор* онлайн конкурса "Новогодний IN-KU FEST -2012" 

[IMG]http://s10.******info/b6d097f1f716bec9052fa12a2ee5c403.gif[/IMG]*Конкурсные номинации:*

•	*Универсальная  игровая программа* - (количество и возраст участников не 
        ограничиваются, продолжительность показа до 15 минут);

•	*Поздравление Деда  Мороза и Снегурочки на дому* – до 15 минут

•	*Сценарий новогодней программы*  (тематика и возрастная категория на выбор участника! или  связана с   
            символикой наступающего 2013 года – сценарий детской программы, поздравление Д.М. и Снегурочки на дому,
            корпоративный праздник, шоу-программы итд)

•	*Новогодний анимационный танец*  (до 3 минут)

[IMG]http://s10.******info/b6d097f1f716bec9052fa12a2ee5c403.gif[/IMG]*Требования к конкурсантам и критерии оценки:* 

•	интересные приемы активизации аудитории и умение использовать их в аудитории;
•	использование в программах  новогодних традиции, обычаев и обрядов; 
•	универсальность программы (для ведущих праздничных мероприятий);
•	оригинальностью идеи и творческого замысла;
•	грамотная  драматургическая основа материала соответствующее художественное, 
        музыкальное и техническое оформление представлений в контексте всего замысла;
•	костюмы, реквизит и другие вспомогательные средства должны иметь художественно-
        образное решение и быть аккуратно выполненными;
•	оригинальное режиссерское решение;
•	написанный и оформленный сценарий;
•	для анимационных танцев – интересное решение, движения должны легко исполняться 
       участниками, музыкальный материал;

[IMG]http://s10.******info/b6d097f1f716bec9052fa12a2ee5c403.gif[/IMG]*Порядок предоставления конкурсных материалов и регламент конкурса:*
1. Каждый из участников самостоятельно загружает свой видео файл на видеосервер youtube или vimeo  и дает ссылку на него в теме, специально предназначенной для этого.
Видео должно быть не дольше 15 минут, хорошего качества, с четким звуком и картинкой и не старше 2010 года.

2.  Видео, фотографии и сценарные материалы выставляются строго в срок с 20 октября 08:00 по 20 ноября 24:00 в теме соответствующей номинации с указанием: названия и темы программы,возрастной категории, полного имени участника, или название организации (агентства),город. По окончании этого срока все загруженные видео оцениваться жюри НЕ БУДУТ.

3. В период с 20 ноября по 01 декабря компетентное жюри просматривает все номера выставляет оценки по 10 бальной системе, объявляя победителей в каждой номинации.



*По результатам конкурса определяется победитель, получающий
Гран-при  I тура конкурса VIRTU-real «Новогодний IINKU-FEST -2012»
III Международного конкурса мастеров праздника «Золотой Микрофон»
В каждой номинации определяются лауреаты и дипломанты I, II и III степеней, которые награждаются дипломами и грамотами  EVENT IINKU-FEST «Арт-Магистраль»    Всем участникам фестиваля вручаются памятные дипломы
*

*Главный приз обладателю  новогоднего «Гран-При» -  Сертификат на бесплатное участие в EVENT INKU-FEST «Арт-Магистраль» в Сочи с 21-25 января. Вручение статуэтки  и диплома победителя  финалисту I тура виртуального конкурса «Золотой Микрофон"  на церемонии закрытия фестиваля 25 января 2012 года* *
*

----------


## Анна1403

А ведь и правда, мы этого не замечаем... а дети видят и часто указывают нам на эти прелести жизни. Можно предложить взрослы вспомнить свои детские мечты или на свадьбе предложить родителям. Сентиментальный момент

----------


## Viktorinochka

> Парики искусственные мы ж тоже не стираем после каждой потной головы, так что тут вопрос бесконечный о гигиеничности!


Именно из - за этого бесконечного вопроса я не использую костюмы на своих мероприятиях. Может быть, конечно, от этого моя программа и страдает, но я наверняка не стану виновницей массового распространения чесотки какой-нибудь. Клиентов предупреждаю сразу, что гостей не переодеваю - никто из - за этого не разворачивается и не уходит. Наоборот, рады... Тапками только не закидывайте:-))) Просто личное мнение.

----------


## Мария Белинская

Именно по соображениям соблюдения гигиенических норм уже очень давно отговариваю своих молодожёнов и их свидетелей обходить гостей с бокалами во время церемонии поздравления молодых. Знаете, как раньше свидетель бегал со стопкой и бутылкой. Зачем? стопка или бокал у каждого есть своя. А свидетелю в руки даю заговорённые бутылки (Одну с вином, другую с водкой или коньяком). Причём заговор произносится прямо на глазах гостей ведущая и свидетельница водят тремя пальчиками соединёнными в "щепоточку" вокруг горлышек бутылок, которые держит свидетель. Ведущая произносит заговор, свидетельница за ней повторяет окончания последних слов. Звукаря прошу, чтобы он в этот момент обработки ей на голос добавлял. Получается довольно забавно и с налётом мистики. А заговор такой...
Заговариваю бутылочку (У-у-у)
На счастье и удачу (У-у-у)
Кому из бутылки пить (И-и-ить)
Тому в достатке годик жить (И-и-ить)
А кому из неё не пивать (А-а-ать)
Тому доходов 3 месяца не видать (А-а-ать) 
Ни зарплаты, ни пенсии (И-и-и)
Ни прибыли, ни стипендии (И-и-и-и)

Осталось только, как при заговоре положено, "поплевать".  (В зале ха-ха) Поплюём в карман свидетеля (Ха-ха) С двух сторон в карман символические действия производятся (ха-ха) 
Ведущая. Вот теперь, дорогой свидетель, из твоих рук любая бутылка - заговорённая, так как ты у нас оплёв... В смысле заговорённый. Закончилась та, что ты сейчас в руках держишь, бери любую другую и успевай угощать дорогих гостей.

----------

ЮленьКо (03.12.2017)

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

Девочки. Для поздравление юбиляра, с вручением подарочков от Богов Олимпа. Кое-что взято за идею с форума, все отсальное доработала.

(БАХУС)Подарю тебе напиток, а напиток не простой
Если грустно на работе, ты бутылочку открой
Если дома станет скучно, или просят гвоздь забить
Ты забей НЕ гвоздь!!!!  На просьбу.  Сядь напиточек испить
Если други набежали, и с собою привезли
Не спеши, допей сначала, то, что гости принесли
Когда же все разъедутся, напиток доставай
Таким добром не делятся, твое в ней счастье знай
(ДАРИТ КОНЬЯК)



(АФРОДИТА) 
А к знатной сей бутылочке, дарю тебе улыбочки
Ты улыбками делись, не жалей и не скупись
Всем скорее раздавай, в гости чаще приглашай
 И тогда в прекрасном зале, озарится все вокруг
Потому что от улыбки станет всем теплее вдруг!!!
(отдает юбиляру улыбки (губки на палочках), он дарит их всем гостям)





(КУПИДОН)
А самый главный средь гостей
Конечно тот, чей юбилей
Корону мы тебе вручаем
И королем здесь назначаем
Под дружные овации приступим к коронации!
(вручает корону юбиляру)

----------


## Марина Рубцова

Спасибо. Очень тронули слова.

----------


## Н@т@ли

> А вообще фото выкладываем на любой из файлообменников(тут уж-какой ты любишь-радикал http://www.radikal.ru/  ( после загрузки с компа копируешь ВТОРУЮ ссылку)
> или Савепик http://*********ru/ (копируешь ВТОРУЮ ссылку)
>  или еще какой-нить, с которым знакома)
> -а ссылку-сюда, в темку!


[/QUOTE]

СПАСИБО за совет по фотографии! У меня получилось! :Yahoo:

----------


## Кума

> Свахи обе: Мы тебе тут помогли,
> Супер-женщину нашли,
> Наливай, скорей нам чай,
> Смотри, больше не скучай!


Свахи: Ну, вот и ладненько – 
 Закончена работа.
 Ну а налить – то нам?! А то за счастье ваше выпить так охота!!!

Проводила свахи для женщины, а теперь благодаря вам, Юля и Аня, и мужчины не остануться холостыми, Спасибо! :Tender:

----------


## Юлия34

[quote="Viktorinochka;4486105"]Именно из - за этого бесконечного вопроса я не использую костюмы на своих мероприятиях. Может быть, конечно, от этого моя программа и страдает, но я наверняка не стану виновницей массового распространения чесотки какой-нибудь. Клиентов предупреждаю сразу, что гостей не переодеваю - никто из - за этого не разворачивается и не уходит. Наоборот, рады... Тапками только не закидывайте:-))) Просто личное мнение.[/q
Уверена, что многие не используют костюмы в своей программе, и я не исключение, но ведь атрибутиков (а парики я отношу именно к атрибутике) пользуются все, ну или большинство ведущих!

----------


## sv-nn5

Здравствуйте! хочу поблагодарить за такие очень хорошие мысли, такое новаторство...

надеюсь, что вы меня не осудите, если я попрошу у вас разрешения помочь раскрутить мысль...заранее извиняюсь, если что..вот пришла идея для конкурса переодевания, если собирается компашка немолодых, так скажем лет эдак 35+...сразу признаюсь, что идею подглядела по экрану...
можно одного из гостей (что более менее артистичный) нарядить в женщину доярку... как будто она разглядывает журнал модный, современный и начинает факты изложенные в нем примерять на себя...например...читает: "оцените аромат новых духов"... женщина принюхивается, ей нравится - она начинает натирать себя этим журналом, мол буду так и я пахнуть...а тем временем достает и вручает  подарок пробника духов или сами духи имениннку (це)...
дальше читает: "попробуйте новинку сезона", а это пробник крема приклеен к странице...она отрывает от страницы пробник и откусывает кусочек упаковки, пробует на вкус (тут можно обыграть понравилось ей или средне, но главное, чтобы не плохо), потом дочитывает мол это же ночной крем...и говорит:"надо на ночь оставить", а имениннику (це) сейчас пригодится и достает какой нибудь крем...о подарках можно договориться с заказчиком, чтобы приобрел...

Форумчане, пожалуйста! давайте рассмотрим мой вариант, доведем его до смысла, если не против конечно...

----------


## о-ля-ля

> доведем его до смысла


не надо такой конкурс.

----------


## Юлия34

А причем здесь доярка?? Да еще и мужчина переодетый??? И зачеи тереть что-то об чьи-то телеса??? В чем суть? юмор? идея???

----------


## sv-nn5

> А причем здесь доярка?? Да еще и мужчина переодетый??? И зачеи тереть что-то об чьи-то телеса??? В чем суть? юмор? идея???


жалко, что суть не дошла...
идея подарить подарки, а суть - переодеть гостя в какого-нибудь персонаж, именно этот персонаж будет дарить подарки, но в форме игры...а про мужчину я ничего не писала, писала про гостя...а им может быть и женщина...и ничьи телеса не затрагиваются...кроме как самого персонажа...просто иногда когда в журнале страничка ароматизированная многие девушки, женщины трут запястья о страничку, чтобы почувствовать этот аромат на себе...

может быть я как то коряво написала, но просто хотела мысль раскрутить..может вместе все бы и довели до ума...может из доярки или деревенской девушки персонаж превратился бы при размышлении в королеву, слова бы другие придумали, вот и все..был бы совместный труд... :Blush2:  извините..больше не буду...

----------


## sv-nn5

еще раз извините за безграмотность и неправильность изложения мысли...и жалко, что услышала только: "не надо такой конкурс"

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> .например...читает: "оцените аромат новых духов"... женщина принюхивается, ей нравится - она начинает натирать себя этим журналом, мол буду так и я пахнуть...а тем временем достает и вручает  подарок пробника духов или сами духи имениннку (це)...
> дальше читает: "попробуйте новинку сезона", а это пробник крема приклеен к странице...она отрывает от страницы пробник и откусывает кусочек упаковки, пробует на вкус (тут можно обыграть понравилось ей или средне, но главное, чтобы не плохо), потом дочитывает мол это же ночной крем...и говорит:"надо на ночь оставить", а имениннику (це) сейчас пригодится и достает какой нибудь крем...о подарках можно договориться с заказчиком, чтобы приобрел...






> еще раз извините за безграмотность и неправильность изложения мысли..


Да нет, мысль понятна. Только вот это набросок для юмористического рассказа или сценки из спектакля, но никак не для праздника. Ну на худой конец сценка в тёплой дружеской компании  за закрытыми дверями. А на широкую публику что -то пошловато. Поэтому никого не вдохновило. Вот Оля прямо и сказала - не надо.

----------


## Марьяна_C

> Здравствуйте! хочу поблагодарить за такие очень хорошие мысли, такое новаторство...
> 
> надеюсь, что вы меня не осудите, если я попрошу у вас разрешения помочь раскрутить мысль...заранее извиняюсь, если что..вот пришла идея для конкурса переодевания, если собирается компашка немолодых, так скажем лет эдак 35+...сразу признаюсь, что идею подглядела по экрану...
> можно одного из гостей (что более менее артистичный) нарядить в женщину доярку... как будто она разглядывает журнал модный, современный и начинает факты изложенные в нем примерять на себя...например...читает: "оцените аромат новых духов"... женщина принюхивается, ей нравится - она начинает натирать себя этим журналом, мол буду так и я пахнуть...а тем временем достает и вручает  подарок пробника духов или сами духи имениннку (це)...
> дальше читает: "попробуйте новинку сезона", а это пробник крема приклеен к странице...она отрывает от страницы пробник и откусывает кусочек упаковки, пробует на вкус (тут можно обыграть понравилось ей или средне, но главное, чтобы не плохо), потом дочитывает мол это же ночной крем...и говорит:"надо на ночь оставить", а имениннику (це) сейчас пригодится и достает какой нибудь крем...о подарках можно договориться с заказчиком, чтобы приобрел...
> 
> Форумчане, пожалуйста! давайте рассмотрим мой вариант, доведем его до смысла, если не против конечно...


 Прошу прощения за то, что беру на себя смелость написать почему девочки не захотели рассматривать вашу идею. и чем лично мне она не по душе.
1) не люблю я переодевания... почему, долго рассказывать. мне больше по душе елементы реквизита.
2) во первых, как вы считаете,  женщина которая красилась, делала прическу, одевала самое красивое платье и пришла на праздник, она захочет чтобы ее одели в доярку? она ради этого пришла? уж от короны она бы врядли отказалась, или если вы хотите что бы даный персонаж дарил подарки, почему бы ее не превратить в фею? но это так...
3) ну вот она разглядывает журнал и кому видно что там в том журнале кроме нее? на сколько я поняла она же должна быть перед публикой? это не телевизор где крупным планом покажут на экран - что она видит. 
4) если бы я увидела что женщина натирает себя журналом, я бы подумала что у нее чешется тело. и вообще зачем ей натираться журналом если у нее в кармане пробник???? да и когда вы это все будете ей объяснять? да и попробуйте объяснить девушке завчем ей натираться журналом, откусывать кусочек коробки. ни один уважающий себя человек не будет этого делать на публике. я имею ввиду откусывать упаковку)))
5) читает  "попробуйте новинку сезона"  вслух? или надо прочитать ее мысли?

----------


## sv-nn5

> Да нет, мысль понятна. Только вот это набросок для юмористического рассказа или сценки из спектакля, но никак не для праздника. Ну на худой конец сценка в тёплой дружеской компании  за закрытыми дверями. А на широкую публику что -то пошловато. Поэтому никого не вдохновило. Вот Оля прямо и сказала - не надо.


Ирина,извините меня, но  можно я хоть с вами пообсуждаю эту мысль, может и получится продолжение.... 

как же тот же самый китайский гость..который из штанов "хрен" достает...ведь в одной компании - это пошло, а другая посмеется..ведь все зависит от того как обыграть, какой человек будет показывать...и я ведь не требую "сырую" мысль сразу в конкурс, я же попросила помочь разобраться и из сценки сделать задумку, может и без пошлости..разве я не права...

----------


## Марьяна_C

ПОка я писала уже коротко и ликонично ответила
*VETER NAMERENJA*,. Краткость сестра таланта.

----------


## sv-nn5

> Прошу прощения за то, что беру на себя смелость написать почему девочки не захотели рассматривать вашу идею. и чем лично мне она не по душе.
> 1) не люблю я переодевания... почему, долго рассказывать. мне больше по душе елементы реквизита.
> 2) во первых, как вы считаете,  женщина которая красилась, делала прическу, одевала самое красивое платье и пришла на праздник, она захочет чтобы ее одели в доярку? она ради этого пришла? уж от короны она бы врядли отказалась, или если вы хотите что бы даный персонаж дарил подарки, почему бы ее не превратить в фею? но это так...
> 3) ну вот она разглядывает журнал и кому видно что там в том журнале кроме нее? на сколько я поняла она же должна быть перед публикой? это не телевизор где крупным планом покажут на экран - что она видит. 
> 4) если бы я увидела что женщина натирает себя журналом, я бы подумала что у нее чешется тело. и вообще зачем ей натираться журналом если у нее в кармане пробник???? да и когда вы это все будете ей объяснять? да и попробуйте объяснить девушке завчем ей натираться журналом, откусывать кусочек коробки. ни один уважающий себя человек не будет этого делать на публике. я имею ввиду откусывать упаковку)))
> 5) читает  "попробуйте новинку сезона"  вслух? или надо прочитать ее мысли?



многие не любят переодевания...

хорошо, фея...фея же не может быть смешной..она умная, ее образ должен нести добро, но никак не вызывать смех...это больше относится к лирическим моментам праздника...

а в принципе не обязательно показывать, что там в журнале..наверное вы сами не раз читали женский журнал и знаете какие рекламные слоганы там написаны...поэтому догадаться будет не сложно...

кусочек то прям в живую можно не откусывать..я же не настаиваю...а про натераться журналом я уже написала, ответ чуть выше...

...и мысли читать не надо..а можно и журнал сделать, и картинки вставить, и  их показать...

----------


## sv-nn5

[QUOTE=Марьяна_C;4490697]но все равно спасибо!!!ведь вы хоть пояснили свой ответ :Ok:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*sv-nn5*, очень сложно общаться, не видя с кем, даже без имени, ладно по тексту понятен пол.  :Taunt:  Не получится со мной продолжение этой темы тоже. Совершенно не моё. 




> как же тот же самый китайский гость..который из штанов "хрен" достает...


 :Blink:  И это не моё. Это ничего не значит, что кто-то делает. Увы, начинающие очень часто этим грешат. Да и не начинающие тоже бывает. Я за красивый праздник, без пошлостей с доставанием чего-то там из штанов, без намёков и прочей-прочей...... 






> попросила помочь разобраться и из сценки сделать задумку, может и без пошлости.


Даже если и без пошлостей, ничего интересного пока не увидела, не поняла главной цели. Ну подарок вручить. А цель какая в представлении, смысл. Пока только уловила, что гостью дурой выставить. 
Всегда говорю, примерь на себя. Понравится, если тебя перед 50-100 посторонними глазами дебилкой покажут?

----------


## sv-nn5

> *sv-nn5*, очень сложно общаться, не видя с кем, даже без имени, ладно по тексту понятен пол.  Не получится со мной продолжение этой темы тоже. Совершенно не моё. 
> 
> 
> 
>  И это не моё. Это ничего не значит, что кто-то делает. Увы, начинающие очень часто этим грешат. Да и не начинающие тоже бывает. Я за красивый праздник, без пошлостей с доставанием чего-то там из штанов, без намёков и прочей-прочей...... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ирина, вы не судите меня строго :Blush2: я же только учусь... если бы я все знала..я бы уже напридумывала и в путь, не стала бы обсуждать...ведь смысл в том, что я сначала и примерила на себе, так скажем, когда выставляла сырую, необработанную мысль на форум...или здесь можно обсуждать только на практике отработанный материал... :Blush2: еще раз тогда извините...

----------


## Марьяна_C

> Ирина,извините меня, но  можно я хоть с вами пообсуждаю эту мысль, может и получится продолжение.... 
> 
> как же тот же самый китайский гость..который из штанов "хрен" достает...ведь в одной компании - это пошло, а другая посмеется..ведь все зависит от того как обыграть, какой человек будет показывать...и я ведь не требую "сырую" мысль сразу в конкурс, я же попросила помочь разобраться и из сценки сделать задумку, может и без пошлости..разве я не права...


А можно мне 5 копеек своих, скромно так. единственное что мне приходит в голову связанное с журналом и с подарками, так это что-то в таком роде. С помощью декупажа сделать книгу, вырезать из модных журналов картинки подарков которые будут вручать и там написать буквально 2-4 строчки, в которых будет писаться о том человеке который получит подарок, или  напутствие... не надо переходить на личности, просто пару строк, но они должны  быть универсальны и подойти абсолютно любому и женщине и мужчине,брату, коллеге. главное, чтобы сказанное о человеке, ему самому понравилось да и подарок получить приятно. человек называет страничку, и дальше все в его руках. но вариант этот только на маленькую компанию.
 что-то пишу и Новый Год в голову лезет.

----------


## sv-nn5

> А можно мне 5 копеек своих, скромно так. единственное что мне приходит в голову связанное с журналом и с подарками, так это что-то в таком роде. С помощью декупажа сделать книгу, вырезать из модных журналов картинки подарков которые будут вручать и там написать буквально 2-4 строчки, в которых будет писаться о том человеке который получит подарок, или  напутствие... не надо переходить на личности, просто пару строк, но они должны  быть универсальны и подойти абсолютно любому и женщине и мужчине,брату, коллеге. главное, чтобы сказанное о человеке, ему самому понравилось да и подарок получить приятно. человек называет страничку, и дальше все в его руках. но вариант этот только на маленькую компанию.
>  что-то пишу и Новый Год в голову лезет.


Марьяна!!!!!здорово!!и пусть это будет не доярка или деревенская женщина...кто бы тогда это мог быть...ммм...надо подумать...декупаж - здорово!!!а строчки ведь могут быть не только красивыми, но и шуточными...Марьяна...давайте подумаем над строчками для гостей...сейчас буду искать...если вам не сложно хоть зацепочку..а то боюсь опять чего-нибудь такОГО напишу на форуме :Blush2: а дальше и я подтянусь....


а насчет маленькой компании....я согласна..но ведь и сценарий заранее обговаривается...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> я же только учусь...


Это я поняла. 



> .или здесь можно обсуждать только на практике отработанный материал...


Ничего подобного. Столько мастерских на форуме, где сообща рождаются разные вещи. Просто доступ пока закрыт. 
Все мы когда-то пришли в профессию и делали свои ошибки. Но дурить  в своей тесной компании и работать на публику совершенно разные вещи. Это нужно чётко сразу разграничить. Вот знаешь, лет 10 назад поздравляли друга с днём рождения, а компания наша ещё та. И доярка была, и бомжиха, а жена его так в роли путаны вышла.  А он до сих пор это с восторгом вспоминает. Но это совсем другая опера. А для людей, если реквизит, то только красивый и качественный, если игры, то без всяких ударов ниже пояса.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> С помощью декупажа сделать книгу, вырезать из модных журналов картинки подарков которые будут вручать и там написать буквально 2-4 строчки, в которых будет писаться о том человеке который получит подарок, или  напутствие...


Нормально для подарка своему человеку. Опять же я девочки о качестве. Вырезанные и наклеенные картинки на листах бумаги ( я правильно поняла?) - будут смотреться топорно на юбилее чужого 50-летнего мужчины. Или вы ведёте речь о настоящем декупаже, который умельцы делают? Если так, то да. 
Другой вариант - освоить фотошоп. Какие волшебные подарки там можно делать. И книгу, что облизнуться другие.
А ещё один подарок - фильм. Я вас в тему приглашаю http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131387

----------


## sv-nn5

> Это я поняла. 
> 
> Ничего подобного. Столько мастерских на форуме, где сообща рождаются разные вещи. Просто доступ пока закрыт. 
> Все мы когда-то пришли в профессию и делали свои ошибки. Но дурить  в своей тесной компании и работать на публику совершенно разные вещи. Это нужно чётко сразу разграничить. Вот знаешь, лет 10 назад поздравляли друга с днём рождения, а компания наша ещё та. И доярка была, и бомжиха, а жена его так в роли путаны вышла.  А он до сих пор это с восторгом вспоминает. Но это совсем другая опера. А для людей, если реквизит, то только красивый и качественный, если игры, то без всяких ударов ниже пояса.


Ирина, спасибо! :flower:  я учту все советы...




> Нормально для подарка своему человеку. Опять же я девочки о качестве. Вырезанные и наклеенные картинки на листах бумаги ( я правильно поняла?) - будут смотреться топорно на юбилее чужого 50-летнего мужчины. Или вы ведёте речь о настоящем декупаже, который умельцы делают? Если так, то да. 
> Другой вариант - освоить фотошоп. Какие волшебные подарки там можно делать. И книгу, что облизнуться другие.
> А ещё один подарок - фильм. Я вас в тему приглашаю http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131387




фотошоп...тоже возьму на заметку...а декупаж - так настоящий...спасибо за приглашение! :flower: 




> этим человеком можете быть вы. вы можете одеть что-то на себя, я так поняла вы любите переодеваться), мол у вас глянец-гадалец или еще что-то.
> пример: этот человек, обладает супер-навыком разговаривать с другими людьми, когда они спят. хорошо подошла бы характеристика мне...


Марьяна :Smile3: переодеваться я не люблю, все таки каждому своя роль...просто есть гости, которые жаждут переодевалок, ну или просто просят включить переодевание гостей в сценарий...




> этим человеком можете быть вы. вы можете одеть что-то на себя, я так поняла вы любите переодеваться), мол у вас глянец-гадалец или еще что-то.
> пример: этот человек, обладает супер-навыком разговаривать с другими людьми, когда они спят. хорошо подошла бы характеристика мне...


Марьяна, а можно такие строчки: Попытайтесь отдыхать на Богамах раз шесть в год 
И тогда Вам непременно, вероятно повезет...и крем от загара (хороший, качественный) подарить...???

конечно можно и не дарить...я ведь только интересуюсь :Derisive: ....

 :Smile3: спасибо!флудить больше не будем :Aga:

----------


## Марьяна_C

> Марьяна!!!!!здорово!!и пусть это будет не доярка или деревенская женщина...кто бы тогда это мог быть...ммм...надо подумать...декупаж - здорово!!!а строчки ведь могут быть не только красивыми, но и шуточными...Марьяна...давайте подумаем над строчками для гостей...сейчас буду искать...если вам не сложно хоть зацепочку..а то боюсь опять чего-нибудь такОГО напишу на форумеа дальше и я подтянусь....
> 
> 
> а насчет маленькой компании....я согласна..но ведь и сценарий заранее обговаривается...


 этим человеком можете быть вы. вы можете одеть что-то на себя, я так поняла вы любите переодеваться), мол у вас глянец-гадалец или еще что-то.
пример: этот человек, обладает супер-навыком разговаривать с другими людьми, когда они спят. хорошо подошла бы характеристика мне...  :Grin: 




> Или вы ведёте речь о настоящем декупаже, который умельцы делают? Если так, то да. 
> Другой вариант - освоить фотошоп. Какие волшебные подарки там можно делать. И книгу, что облизнуться другие.
> А ещё один подарок - фильм. Я вас в тему приглашаю http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131387


Речь шла о декупаже)))




> Марьянапереодеваться я не люблю, все таки каждому своя роль...просто есть гости, которые жаждут переодевалок, ну или просто просят включить переодевание гостей в сценарий...


 на эту тему было уже очень много споров...  я не переодеваю, так как это не мое, не лежит душа. если заазчик говорит о переодеваниях, то я предупреждаю о том что такого не делаю. и часто заказчик хочет одного а гости другого... костюмы должны быть красивыми, чистыми и наглажеными и с таким реквизитом ездить... не представляю.




> Марьяна, а можно такие строчки: Попытайтесь отдыхать на Богамах раз шесть в год
> И тогда Вам непременно, вероятно повезет...и крем от загара (хороший, качественный) подарить...???


если у вас есть идея то ее надо обдумать, ее надо в голове как картинку посмотреть. строчки можно любые, только вот будут ли они умесны? такие строчки нельзя набросать за вечер. у меня счас голова уже не варит, ночь. Но если Вам идея по душе, постучитесь завтра в личку, помогу чем смогу, боюсь нас счас будут ругать за флуд)))

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> .а декупаж - так настоящий...





> Речь шла о декупаже)))


Девочки, а вы уже делали или только в мыслях? Очень бы хотелось взглянуть. Просто никогда альбом не видела в этой технике. У нас форумчанка талантливая есть - Люда Пухова. Я у неё в одноклассниках столько этой красоты видела. А вот альбома не встречала.

----------


## sv-nn5

> Девочки, а вы уже делали или только в мыслях? Очень бы хотелось взглянуть. Просто никогда альбом не видела в этой технике. У нас форумчанка талантливая есть - Люда Пухова. Я у неё в одноклассниках столько этой красоты видела. А вот альбома не встречала.


Ирина, вот в инете нашла статью с видео по созданию такого альбома..надеюсь, что ссылка пригодится...

http://masterpodelok.ru/2011/10/albo...e-skrapbuking/


а еще есть специальные заготовки для таких альбомов...например в виде колясок, в виде домиков...вот на свадьбу может и пригодиться такая техника...

вот ссылка, где показаны заготовки какие могут быть...правд там цены..не будет ли это рекламой..но тогда извините меня... :Blush2: 

http://nakupit.ru/catku/4857_2

----------


## Марьяна_C

> Девочки, а вы уже делали или только в мыслях? Очень бы хотелось взглянуть. Просто никогда альбом не видела в этой технике. У нас форумчанка талантливая есть - Люда Пухова. Я у неё в одноклассниках столько этой красоты видела. А вот альбома не встречала.


 Я лично не делала, мне делала девушка которая этим занимается из Тернополя, только у меня была такая книга для девочек которые не поймали букет. и о Боже, счас будете меня ругать, но признаюсь сразу, журнал  мой был выполнен не в технике декупаж, а скрабпукинг! прошу прощения. ну сразу понятно что я этим не занимаюсь и попутала названия техники. прошу прощения!!!
https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=%...w=1440&bih=725

----------


## Марьяна_C

*VETER NAMERENJA*, а еще была на свадьбе у Алины Ковальской, точнее на свадьбе которую она вела(спасибо тебе Алина ), я видела что она собиралась дарить фото молодых, сделаное утром. к сожалению, я не смогла присутствовать на всей свадьбе, дети маленькие, но идея мне понравилась. и вот у мужа брат женился, я заказывала скраб альбом в Одессе. он не грубый, но там надо вклеивать фото. 1 свадьба, потом встреча с роддома и тд, но не в этом суть. мы сделали на свой фотоаппарат фото молодых, распечатали и подарили молодым от нашей стороны. как дарили? мы вышли компанией, в микрофон (точно не помню, говорила от себя), мол свадьба и пополнение в родне это конечно хорошо, но знают ли родные Светы и /сама Света, как мы к ней относимся? чтобы не было лишних вопросов, мы счас все сами за себя скажем.,  делали танец под i love you baby, только где пелось я лав ю бейби, я вырезала текст и вставляла минус, и мы пели I love you Sveta,точне не пели, а кричали. это что-то. и фото себя как жениха и невесты не ожидали увидеть. но книга наша стоит у них на самом видном месте в доме. очень приятно.
пс: заранее прошу прощени за мой русский. мне правда, тяжело писать, особенно выразить свою мысль на русском.спасибо за понимание.

----------


## Марьяна_C

> Ирина, вот в инете нашла статью с видео по созданию такого альбома..надеюсь, что ссылка пригодится...


скажу по своему опыту, если  этого не делали раньше лучше заказать у специалиста. так как можно испортить кучу бумаги, которая стоит не дешево. там очень много нюансов.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> а скрабпукинг!


А, другое дело. Теперь всё встало на свои места.  :Yes4: 
 Знаете, когда-то я время гостей перед началом праздника занимала подобным образом, да и в перерывах они не отказывались принять участие в изготовлении подарка. Все эти заготовки и необходимый инвентарь раскладывала на отдельном столике. И люди оформляли свои странички. Виновникам торжества потом только оставалось собрать их в один альбом. Потом что-то отошла от этого. 
 Ещё раз говорю о фотошопе - волшебная программа. да у нас тут и раздел есть "Документы для мероприятий". Там много чего девочки мастерят.




> у Алины Ковальской, точнее на свадьбе которую она вела


Алина умница большая, есть чему поучиться. Дружи с ней обязательно. 

Насчёт фото - опять же фотошоп. У меня когда была свадебная программа Путешествие, делала в каждой стране в подарок фото молодожёнов в образе той страны. Как им это нравилось!

----------


## Юлия34

Присоединюсь к обсуждению! Не болею переодевалками, мне интересно когда действо происходит здесь и сейчас! Так вот по поводу предыдушей "доярки"(это я обобщаю, не обижайтесь). Я так понимаю, что автор идеи видит этот момент как сценка на торжестве?! Любая сценка должна быть динамичной, думаю с этим все согласятся. Нужна муз.подборка и выход например миллионерши(образ составить не так сложно) и самую активную гостью или гостя прям в зале обрядить (очки в виде долларов, цепь золотая, галстучек ит.д) и подарки вручать по наминациям - самому активному и т.д.  Так и музыку можно нарезать под вручение, а дальше всеобщий танец или анимашка с миллионером для удачи и на обогощение.

----------


## Марьяна_C

> Ещё раз говорю о фотошопе - волшебная программа.


к этому должна душа лежать. уже несколько раз пробовала что-то делать и не могу... надо самоучитель скачивать и разбираться, а времени на это нету.



> Алина умница большая, есть чему поучиться. Дружи с ней обязательно.


Алиночка вообще очень хороший человек, онлайн с ней знакомы давно, а в реале вот только недавно познакомились, она меня встретила так, как не всегда родные так встречают.



> Насчёт фото - опять же фотошоп. У меня когда была свадебная программа Путешествие, делала в каждой стране в подарок фото молодожёнов в образе той страны. Как им это нравилось!


Я могу представить))) у нас не заказывают таких свадеб, в основном стандарт... а может уже заказывают. я в декрете засиделаааась))))

----------


## КСЕНЖИК СВЕТЛАНА

Здравствуйте девочки, хочу показать свои *лилии или ромашечки*. *Сделала из одноразовых ложек, которые наклеивала на диск*. Очень удобно!! Раскладываю быстро, а главное быстро собирать, воск не разливается на пол, во время танца свечи не тухнут. Администрация заведений довольна. Правда хочу купить свечи-фонарики, но пока эти. 

Дааа, не могу фото вставить - пошла учиться в другую темку... Так, что пока извините... :Tu:  Почему в сутках всего 24 часа? Маловато будет.



*Гадание на первенца.* Если время позволяет делаю целым блоком. Одеваем малышей, по желанию участвуют молодожены или гости. Иногда жениха и шафера одевают невеста и дружка. Подводка разная: вспоминаем какими были в детстве молодые (у родителей спрашиваю как спали, как ели и тд). Бывает, что родители вспоминают смешные моменты о которых даже сами молодожены не знали. Дальше смотрю по обстоятельствам или провожу разные командные игры, или собираю на первенца. Раньше собирала в чепчик или ползунки, а сейчас сделала *вот такие колясочки*.

----------


## Нина Лаптева

*КСЕНЖИК СВЕТЛАНА*, 

Очень красиво получается. Класс. А как именно разбираются лилии, что отдельно?

----------


## о-ля-ля

> свечи не тухнут


Очень, очень красиво.!!! Но возник вопрос. а пластиковая ложка и свеча это безопасно?

----------


## Курица

> лилии или ромашечки. Сделала из одноразовых ложек, которые наклеивала на диск.





> Очень красиво получается. Класс. А как именно разбираются лилии, что отдельно?



как сделать



> Но возник вопрос. а пластиковая ложка и свеча это безопасно?


да, оля, меня этот вопрос тоже заинтересовал.  :Meeting: Но, по-видимому, свеча к лепесткам НЕ БЛИЗКО расположена. Света, сфотографмруй, пожалуйста, свою лилию со свечой БЛИЗКО (вид сверху), чтобы это понять! :Aga:

----------


## Колесо

> Здравствуйте девочки, хочу показать свои лилии или ромашечки. Сделала из одноразовых ложек, которые наклеивала на диск. Очень удобно!!


Света,мне очень понравились твои лилии!!!Красотаааааа!!!Но у меня другой вопрос: как они при перевозке? ложечки не отваливаются? как ты их транспортируешь,складываешь?лепестки-то торчат,да?

----------


## КСЕНЖИК СВЕТЛАНА

Девочки здравствуйте!!! Сфотографирую лилии ближе и обязательно выставлю. Ложечки разного размера и приклеены так, чтобы не плавились, свечка на двухстороннем скотче (легко меняется), а можно и без скотча. Складываю друг на друга, поэтому помещается все в одной небольшой сумке. Пару раз отвалились несколько ложек, когда домой везла, но легко устранимо - две секунды - пистолетом приклеила и все впорядке. Более безопасны по сравнению со свечами на салфетках и меньше хлопот, когда раскладываешь и убираешь. Один раз нетрезвый гость зафутболил - воск вылился в средину, свеча потухла. А я довольна, ведь обещала администрации, что на полу воска не будет.

----------


## sv-nn5

> *Гадание на первенца.* Если время позволяет делаю целым блоком. Одеваем малышей, по желанию участвуют молодожены или гости. Иногда жениха и шафера одевают невеста и дружка. Подводка разная: вспоминаем какими были в детстве молодые (у родителей спрашиваю как спали, как ели и тд). Бывает, что родители вспоминают смешные моменты о которых даже сами молодожены не знали. Дальше смотрю по обстоятельствам или провожу разные командные игры, или собираю на первенца. Раньше собирала в чепчик или ползунки, а сейчас сделала *вот такие колясочки*.


Светлана, колясочки класс!спасибо за идею новичку)))

----------


## КСЕНЖИК СВЕТЛАНА

Рада. что понравилось!! Добавляю лилии - ромашечки поближе.

----------


## КСЕНЖИК СВЕТЛАНА

Специально сфотографировала так, чтобы был виден двухсторонний скотч.

----------


## Lara14

Молодец Светлана, рукодельница!
Думаю, когда будет время займусь творчеством!
А ещё хочу найти про цветок лотоса...как Будда шёл и на месте его следов вырастали эти прекраснейшие цветы  и сделать подводку к танцу.

----------


## Хрисеида

Красивые колясочки! Надо будет что-то наподобие сделать. До сих пор собирала в шапочки.

----------


## Guzelka

Светлана, спасибо огромное за идею с лилиями, у нас тоже кафе не разрешают использовать свечи, а молодые хотят. а тут выход из ситуации. Молодец, обязательно сделаю. вот еще вопром коляски вы из чего сделали? Вы их молодым дарите или это ваш реквизит?

----------


## Ганина Галина

Хотела прочитать всё, что написано в этой теме, но, наконец-то поняла, что за один вечер это сделать НЕРЕАЛЬНО! Так что отодвигаю мышку и делюсь своими наработками.
Не совсем во-время, но за то 100% моё. Выпускной в 4-ом классе. Песня для первой учительницы на мотив "Одиночество" (Слава)
1.          Школьные ступени
             По дороге знаний…
             Пусть нам надоело!
             Пусть мы все устали!
                      По ним
             Ходим всё равно!
             Каждый день учёбы
             Торопили время:
             «Поскорее б отдых!
              Лето поскорее б!»
                        И вот -
               Началось оно!
Припев:    Мы из школы начальной
                    В пятый класс переходим!
                    От чего ж так печально!
                    От чего же так больно!
                                         Почему Вы не с нами?
                                         Почему Вы с другими?
                                         Наша школьная мама?!
                                         Наш учитель любимый!
  2.       В нашей жизни будут
            Трудные заданья!
             Только почему -то
             Мы не будем с Вами
                     Писать,
             Думать и решать!
             Даже, если взрослых
             Спросим мы об этом, 
            То получим вряд ли
            Внятные ответы!
                      А нам
              Хочется понять!
                  Припев тот же.
     3.      Перевёрнуто детство 
              На другую страницу,
              А в груди бьётся сердце,
              Как тревожная птица!
              Двери в школу закрыли!
              Впереди будет лето!
              И, быть может, впервые 
              Нас не радует это…               Припев тот же.  
Песню на всех впускных, которые я провела пела моя дочка, всё-таки не для взрослого исполнения она и требует подготовки. Как совет - её нужно скорее проговаривать отдельными фразами, а не петь. Но пробирает первых учителей до мозга и костей. Сама плакала, когда придумала. 
Ещё в конце выпускного проводила ритуал со свечками. Дети вставали в круг, в руках - плавающие свечки (на салфетке, чтобы не горячо было). В центре круга учительница с большой зажженной свечой. Музыка "Мой первый учитель" и слова:
Четыре года пролетели незаметно!
Взрослее стали Ваши малыши!
Но в их сердцах останется навечно
Свет Ваших глаз, огонь Вашей души!
И пусть сияет он, как эта свечка!
Пусть освещает каждый их шажок!
И пусть в ладошках Ваших подопечных
Зажжётся раставанья огонёк!
Учительница зажигает свечки у детей. Потом дети хором говоря три раза "Спасибо"
Слова: А теперь, дорогие ребята, вы потушите эти свечки, а огонёк от них переселится в ваши сердца и будет гореть там всю вашу жизнь.

----------


## Ганина Галина

А это сценка с гномами на 50-летний юбилей дамы. Наряжаю 3-их гостей (в интернет-варианте их 7, 3 - из "экономии" участников, костюмов и подарков) в шапочки, бороды и поролоновые носы. Выдаю им реквеизит: игрушечную лопату, налобный фонарик, садовую мотыжку и подарки: сок "100% Gold", колготки "Golden Ledy", шоколадку "Alpen gold" с изюмом и орехами. Ну и текст:
Ведущий:           
                   В чаще леса густой
                        Древнерусского бора
                  Жили гномы семьей,
                  Рыли все без разбора.

Их по счету ровно семь.
Да дошли сюда не все!

Старший - самый мудрый гном,
Он заботится о том,
Чтобы были инструменты
У братьев в нужные моменты.
Он, конечно же, трудяга,
Ищет злато тут и там.
Но, к тому же, и деляга!
Сосчитает каждый грамм!

Средний гном - мужик серьезный,
Деловитый и курьезный.
Он бродяга и мечтатель,
Разных кладов добыватель.

Третий гном - тот весельчак,
Рассмешит он вас хоть как.
Он мужчина интересный,
Завлекательный, помпезный.

Вашу телеграмму им вчера вручили,
50 глубоких шахт за ночь перерыли.
    Сколько золота нашли,
     Все с собою принесли!

(Показывают «золото» - 3 подарка в праздничных  упаковках)

Первый гном:
Вот и первая находка -
Драгоценная коробка!
Здесь стараний наших плод –
Это 100 – процентный «Gold»!
Для здоровья – чистый клад!
И вручить его я рад!

Второй гном:

Оцени моё старанье!
   «Альпен гольд» его названье!      
Шоколад молочный у меня в руках,
Он тебе поможет успешной быть в делах.
В шоколаде есть изюм,
Чтоб не затупился ум!
А ещё орех в глазури,    
Чтобы крепкой быть всегда,
И тогда твоей натуре,
Годы будут не беда!

Третий гном:

Я отрыть тебе помог
Удовольствие для ног!
По проторенной дорожке
Пусть идут вприпрыжку ножки!
Пусть в колготках «Golden Ledi»
Счастье в дом к тебе приедет!

Вместе:

Предлагаем всем налить,
Чтоб подарочки обмыть.

----------


## Ганина Галина

Читала в начале темы, как проводят сбор денег в БАНКу. 
У меня для этого парочка оранжевых комбинезонов и шапочки для душа припасены. Выбираю пару артистичных ребят, наряжаю их в эти костюмы. А дальше говорю, что к нам на свадьбу приехали именитые гости и под заставку "Нашей Раши" входят Равшан и Джамшуд. Далее Равшан читает текст на ломанном русском: "Ми с Джамшуда-ма пиришли-ма на свадьбу-ма...", объясняя таким образом, что вот в эту банку надо положить "денюшка" и при этом сказать слово "начальник" или "начальница". Тот, кто положит деньги последним и скажет своё решающее слово - кто в доме молодых будет главным - начальник или начальница. Ну а потом всё как обычно: собирают, итожат, закатывают.

----------


## Ганина Галина

Вот не люблю я эти продажи и сборы денег, но молодожёны, в подавляющем большинстве на этом настаивают! 
Идея для выноса торта: Нужна большая коробка, обёрнутая темной упаковочной бумагой - типа "чёрный яшик". Вызываются два добровольца - чтоб не мучится - свидетели. Они уходят и возвращаются в зал под заставку "Вынос черного ящика" из "Что? Где? Когда?" с этой самой коробкой. Вопрос гостям: "Что в чёрном ящике?" Ответ под конец вечера очевиден: "Торт". Тут уже под заставку из "Квартирного вопроса" из ящика достают дешёвый вафельный тортик. Возмущённых гостей спрашиваю, что именно вам не нравится в этом торте и каким он должен быть на ваше усмотрение. Выслушав все пожелания, отправляю свидетелей за новым тортом. И уже под финальную заставку "Квартирного вопроса" выносят настоящий торт. Снова интервью: довольны ли полученным результатом? что особенно нравится? и т.п. Дальше переходим к продаже или бесплатной раздаче.

----------


## Ганина Галина

Ну и, до кучи, собственно мною придуманный конкурс.
«Трубы горят»:
 Надо: бутылочки пива по числу пар - участников. Сразу предупрежу, что лучше в бутылочки из-под пива налить воду, а пиво использовать, как приз победителям.
Выбираются семейные пары. Ситуация: утро после праздника. Мужу надо опохмелиться, а жена категорически против! Каждый из «мужей» становятся около стула, на котором стоит  бутылочка пива (можно прямо на пол бутылку поставить, так сложнее получится). Задача «жены», держа «мужа сзади за локти, не дать ему открыть бутылку и сделать хотя бы один глоток пива. Жёны тренируются в "обхвате" мужа и после этого меняются местами с другими жёнами. Давно известно, что муж и жена - одна сатана! Такая перемена нужна, чтобы избежать «подыгрывания» мужу со стороны собственной жены. Выигрывает пиво пара, в которой «муж» первый справился с условиями конкурса.

----------


## Юлия Арсей

Здравствуйте,я на форуме новачок,и в принцыпе в ведении праздников тоже,но песчаную церемонию делаю с сентября...Я беру булылку из под водки "Мороша" (0,5),снимаю етикетки,в магазине накупила мелочей для декора,сама декорирую её...Такакя бутылка удобна тем что ,у неё ищё и кришечка коркованая,удобно закрывается...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Сегодня на 2-й день свадьбы,как то сам собой придумался* конкурс с рулончиками сухих салфеток для авто.*Я пригласила невесту,свекровь и ещё несколько  мужненых жён :Derisive: А дальше мои участницы отматывали и отрывали,столько какой рост у супруга,объём талии-животика,размер головы и обуви.Потом подошли их половинки и мы демонстрировали полученный результат.Победили невеста и свекровь.Три абсолютных попадания!!!Затем ,жёны присели,а мужья отрывали по размеру- рост,бюст,бёдра и длина ноги от пола до колена...что самое смешное,обладатели низеньких жён,посчитали,что они ниже на 5 см!! :Yes4: по размеру груди,угадал только 1!!!все остальные,продемонстрировали свою мечту аля на 2-3 размера больше :Grin: Ну а когда мерили ножку до колена,большинство мужчин,как один забыли учесть каблук :Aga: Гости с большим любопытством наблюдали за происходящим...Наградой стал нежный танец для пар.
Да забыла сказать,что салфетки-рулончики  прикупила в АШАНЕ,(белая,малиновая,персиковая,зелёная и синяя) Простенько и со вкусом,конкурс из ничего,единственное,пришлось потратить и выбросить (я купила 5 шт) но думаю,чуть больше 100 руб.не большая сумма..или можно в принципе забрать домой и как то использовать,там печь растопить или обувь протереть и выбросить или ещё как то :Smile3: 
Теперь собираюсь адаптировать этот конкурс для НГ.Буууум искать Идеальную Снегурочку и Деда Мороза :Ok:

----------


## КСЕНЖИК СВЕТЛАНА

Добрый вечер!!!! Колясочки сделала из пластиковых бутылок (основа), крыглые бока - картон, обклеила разноцветной упаковочной бумагой и кружевом. Молодоженам не дарю, т.к. неделю их делала. Правда подарила первые колясочки в детский сад (попросили).  Вот только не помню на каком сайте нашла.

----------


## Guzelka

спасибо Светлана, надо как то попробовать тоже. а то эти ползунки и переодетые дети надоели. А про колясок я давно думала...

----------


## Ганина Галина

Это заставка к обряду прощания с фатой:
Красивая свадьба на сказку похожа!
На добрую сказку с хорошим концом.
И издавна люди старались закончить, 
Обычную свадьбу одним волшебством:
Фату с головы новобрачной снимали,
И в этот момент из невесты простой,
Как люди доселе её называли,
Она становилась любимой женой!
Пусть звёздным дождём зажигаются свечи!
Пусть звуки пленяют своей красотой!
Пусть чудом закончится свадебный вечер:
Жена молодая простится с фатой!

----------


## Ганина Галина

Это слова свидетелей, которые собирают деньги на мальчика и девочку.
Свидетель (ломанным, детским языком):
Вот решили пожениться дядя с тётей эти!
И у них должны родиться маленькие дети!
Свидетельница:
В той семье, где тихо-мирно, девочек рожают!
Папу дочек ювелиром люди называют!
Свидетель:
В той семье, где мальчик будет, папа ходит гусаком!
Настоящим его люди называют мужиком!
Вместе:
Сына или дочь родить - в общем-то несложно!
Надо только больше денег к нам в штаны положить!

----------


## Alex Gray

Всем доброго времени суток! Во первых сразу хочу выразить свое удивление тем что оказывается так долго существует такой полезный форум для ведущих!!
Как я понял(по беглому просмотру сообщений форума), здесь располагается информация полезная для ведущих и аниматоров и просто творческих и креативных личностей рассказанная доброжелательными(тоже из этих сообщений)))) профессионалами своего дела, то есть здесь можно набраться опытом или поделиться им(чем смогу). Ну что, все правильно я понял? Можно к вам обратиться за помощью или просто поделиться интересными новостями с творческого фронта и не только)))?

----------


## himmelinka

сочинялся для хорошего человека :Tender: ,  все придумалось и рифмовалось быстро и замечательно!!! :Smile3: 

У нас новогодний корпоратИв
И собралсЯ погулять коллектив,
Хотим побыстрее рабочим народом
Поздравить друг друга "Ура! С Новым годом"
А вот, посмотрите сидит инженер,
Технолог он лучший, в работе пример,
Глядит на друзей и коллег по работе
И все восторгается: "Ну вы даёте!"
В ответ всем веселым и дружным заводом
Его поздравляем: "Ура! С Новым годом!"

А вот и глава профсоюза, она
Любуется только собой: "Оба-на".

Конструктор, смотрите, совсем молодой,
В работе он - первый, почётный герой!
Сопит еле слышно: "Чего вы тут, пьете?"
Технолог смеется: "Ну. вы даёте!"
Салат, закусив поскорей бутербродом,
Скандируем дружно: "Ура! С Новым годом!"

Смотрите, кто здесь очень тихо сидит?
Он за охраной труда всегда бдит.
Готовит сейчас поздравленье своё,
Под нос всё бормочет: "Вот, блин. ё-моё".

Попрятав заначку подальше в бумажники,
Вовсю веселятся и наши монтажники,
И, чтобы веселье продлилось подольше,
Желают они: "Позитива побольше!"
Конструктор всё видит: "Чего вы тут, пьете?"
Технолог хохочет: "Ну, вы даёте!".
И мы здесь не дремлем, а весело сходу
Вновь прокричим всем: "Ура! С Новым годом!".

Механики скромно и  тихо судачат,
Что план ими выполнен очень удачно,
И рады веселой и дружной гульбе,
А вслуг восторгаются: "Вот, ни фига себе!"
Глава профсоюза предчувствий полна,
Смеется над шутками их: "Оба-на". 

Сидят, улыбаясь рабочие цеха,
И в новом году всем желают успеха,
Сегодня забудут они о работе: 
«Домой попадём лишь на автопилоте».
Все тише конструктор: «Чего вы тут, пьёте?»
Доволен технолог: «Ну, вы даёте!»
И снова мы вместе весёлым народом,
Свое закричали: «Ура! С Новым годом!»

Берет слово главный охраны труда,
Он рифмою хочет, блеснуть, как всегда,
Но рифма сегодня конёк не его,
Смущаясь сказал он: «Вот, блин, ё-моё».

Глава профсоюза, прекрасная дама,
Весельем вся светится, будто реклама,
Смешинку поймала сегодня она,
Вовсю веселится, крича: «Оба-на».
Конструктор уж стонет: «Чего вы тут, пьёте?»
Как счастлив технолог: «Ну, Вы даёте».
И мы, словно так, невзначай, мимоходом,
Им дружно свистим: «Ура! С новым годом!»

Забыли рабочие уж о работе:
«Домой попадем лишь на автопилоте».
Монтажников голос все тоньше и тоньше,
Но дружно пищат: «Позитива побольше!»
Консруктор без сил: «Чего вы тут, пьёте!»
Технолог уж плачет: «Ну, вы даете!»
Но только лишь громче счастливым народом
Мы всех поздравляем: «Ура! С Новым годом!»

Устал наш конструктор, сказал он иначе:
«Я Вам пожелаю сегодня удачи!»

Рабочие цеха сегодня в почёте:
«Домой попадем лишь на автопилоте!»
Глава профсоюза уже не одна,
Любуется кем-то еще: «Оба-на».

Как здорово всё ж погулять на работе,
Технолог воскликнул: «Ну, вы даёте!»
А мы, позабыв уж давно про невзгоды,
Кричим еще громче: «Ура! С Новым годом!»

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Можно к вам обратиться за помощью или просто поделиться интересными новостями с творческого фронта и не только)))?


Доброго времени суток!!!Можно сказать,что Вы все правильно поняли!
Проходите!Осваивайтесь!Если есть собственные наработки,ими можно поделиться в этой теме!Чем больше и информативнее Ваши сообщения,тем больше интересных тем откроется для Вас!

----------


## Alenanz

> Вот только не помню на каком сайте нашла.


http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/3973103/post218975161/

----------


## Юльяна

> Добрый вечер!!!! Колясочки сделала из пластиковых бутылок (основа), крыглые бока - картон, обклеила разноцветной упаковочной бумагой и кружевом. Молодоженам не дарю, т.к. неделю их делала. Правда подарила первые колясочки в детский сад (попросили).


Здорово! Спасибо за идею! Давно  подумываю сменить ползунки на что-нибудь пооргинальней.

----------


## sv-nn5

> Добрый вечер!!!! Колясочки сделала из пластиковых бутылок (основа), крыглые бока - картон, обклеила разноцветной упаковочной бумагой и кружевом. Молодоженам не дарю, т.к. неделю их делала. Правда подарила первые колясочки в детский сад (попросили).  Вот только не помню на каком сайте нашла.


Светлана, колясочки - это действительно труд..проверенно на себе :Blink: тоже неделю их делала, зато потом  :Yahoo: 
вот выставляю на общественное мнение :Smile3:

----------


## sv-nn5

и еще хочу сказать...я здесь на форуме просила помощи с конкурсом "беременные мужики"..я подумала и решила (правда мне не удалось воплотить в жизнь...невеста слишком резко меняла сценарий на самой свадьбе, ну да ладно, может кому пригодится)...я хотела этот конкурс поставить на определение будущего пола малыша..в шарики положить записочки -мальчик, девочка, а одну: и мальчик, и девочка (двойняшки)...Потом кто первый соберет трубочки и сохранит шарик проверить, кто же будет первым ребенком у молодых (лопнуть шарик и посмотреть что там на записочке написано)...вот как то так :Smile3:

----------


## Порубовы

эм.... лопнутая беременность.... 
как то ассоциативно не комильфо.

----------


## Порубовы

уж лучше взять красный шар, синий шар, и надутые на половину красный и синий третьему участнику. лопать не надо будет.

----------


## светлана2011

> Добрый вечер!!!! Колясочки сделала из пластиковых бутылок (основа), крыглые бока - картон, обклеила разноцветной упаковочной бумагой и кружевом. Молодоженам не дарю, т.к. неделю их делала. Правда подарила первые колясочки в детский сад (попросили).  Вот только не помню на каком сайте нашла.


Светлана,молодец!классная идея про коляску!

----------


## Аннушка Ж.

Добрый день! Нашла адрес сайта ,где можно приобрести бутылочки для песочной церемонии. Мне понравились, правда дороговато.«Hawaii Love» - №1 в России Подарочные наборы для свадебной песочной церемонии! Эксклюзив! Доставка! 


> где б такую бутылочку раздобыть?

----------


## Аннушка Ж.

коляски  просто класс! У меня из белой ткани с розовой и синей сборочкой. Красивые, но мягкие, не держат форму. Как научусь, выставлю фото. Всем спасибо за идеи. Удачи!

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

Всем доброго времени суток! Попробую выставить свое творение. Признаюсь сразу, что идея, точнее сразу несколько взято с форума. Вот, что получилось. Назвала все просто "Танцульки-перетанцульки". Делаю это на свадьбе и на юбилее, под такие нарезочки. http://files.mail.ru/YS1IPG Сначала приглашаю пары, чем их будет больше, тем лучше. Объявляю просто, что каждая пауза между музыкальными отрывками - обязывает меняться партнерами. Ну, а народ, как говорится несет дальше, они спрашивают, обязательно ли пара должна быть стандартной. Ну, так как правило и получается. Это скажем отступление. Последняя медленная композиция звучит у меня не отрывком, а в полном объеме, там я прошу станцевать нестандартный медленный танец. Сначала они танцуют прикасаясь к другу другу только лбами, затем правыми щечками, левыми плечиками, животиками и т.д. и затем прошу партнеров взять партнерш на руки. И вот тут какая пара дольше продержится так - та и становится победителем. Буду рада, если вам пригодится и понравится.

----------


## Тёка

> и затем прошу партнеров взять партнерш на руки.


И что ? берут? Я  бы так не рискнула предложить.

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

> И что ? берут? Я  бы так не рискнула предложить.


Иногда риск - оправдывает все ожидания. Все зависит от людей - в прямом и переносном смысле этого слова. Может не надо бояться?

----------


## Alenanz

> и затем прошу партнеров взять партнерш на руки.


Да, наверное, на Ваших глазах мужчину радикулит....или что там у него было не знаю....не скрючивало. Раньше проводила "Гарем", где мужчина  женщин к себе в гарем на руках носили. После увиденного - отказалась от всякого рода "ношений" Мужчина не всегда признается, что у него проблема со спиной, а потом... :Tu:  И свидетель меня на одной из свадеб, прям в самом начале попросил. Готов, говорит, на всё, только носить на руках женщин не могу, спина.
Вобщем, я теперь и своему мужчине, когда берет меня на руки, говорю ставь на место, хотя во мне 54  кг:))) 
Но, наверное, самое заветное наше женское желание, чтобы наши мужчина нас на руках носили :Tender:

----------


## sv-nn5

ой, не знаю...вот мысль пришла...помогите доразвить или наоборот...

вот подумала, что есть конкурс на отгадывания муз. нарезки (песня, фразы из фильма), а может это все вложить в игру, к примеру крестики*нолики - 3 раунда, 3 блока...
одна команда - крестики, другая - 0
кто быстрее победит...
(каким -ниб. образом выбрать кто ходит первый х или 0), далее выбирают какую клеточку отгадываем, звучит известная нарезка (если песня - то вся команда поет отгаданную мелодию)- ставим знак(отгадали), если не отгадали, то клеточка свободная...
так игра длиться пока либо ничья, либо победа...так 3 раза поотгадывали, наградили победителей или объявили ничью, потом тост и поднятие бокалов...


Прошу строго не ругать...

----------


## Нина Лаптева

> ой, не знаю...вот мысль пришла...помогите доразвить или наоборот...
> 
> вот подумала, что есть конкурс на отгадывания муз. нарезки (песня, фразы из фильма), а может это все вложить в игру, к примеру крестики*нолики - 3 раунда, 3 блока...
> одна команда - крестики, другая - 0
> кто быстрее победит...
> (каким -ниб. образом выбрать кто ходит первый х или 0), далее выбирают какую клеточку отгадываем, звучит известная нарезка (если песня - то вся команда поет отгаданную мелодию)- ставим знак(отгадали), если не отгадали, то клеточка свободная...
> так игра длиться пока либо ничья, либо победа...так 3 раза поотгадывали, наградили победителей или объявили ничью, потом тост и поднятие бокалов...
> 
> 
> Прошу строго не ругать...


Мысль неплохая, можно интересно развить. НО!!!!! Даже если команда не угадает, то из зала всё равно выкрикнут правильный ответ, так что момент тот, что останется пустая ячейка - сразу отметается.

----------


## Марьяна_C

> одна команда - крестики, другая - 0


я за то, чтобы не придумывать себе лишней головной боли.  две команды - отлично! пусть придумают себе навание, девиз и вот дальше пусть угадывают. вспомнили песню 1 б, вспомнили и спели 2б, вспомнили-спели-станцевали 3б.

----------


## Наталия Малькова

> Добрый день! Нашла адрес сайта ,где можно приобрести бутылочки для песочной церемонии. Мне понравились, правда дороговато.«Hawaii Love» - №1 в России Подарочные наборы для свадебной песочной церемонии! Эксклюзив! Доставка!


это очень дорого! Челябинцы подскажите где купить подешевле набор для песочной церемонии в Челябиске очень  надо! уж что то я не доверяю интернет магазинам

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

> Да, наверное, на Ваших глазах мужчину радикулит....или что там у него было не знаю....не скрючивало. Раньше проводила "Гарем", где мужчина  женщин к себе в гарем на руках носили. После увиденного - отказалась от всякого рода "ношений" Мужчина не всегда признается, что у него проблема со спиной, а потом... И свидетель меня на одной из свадеб, прям в самом начале попросил. Готов, говорит, на всё, только носить на руках женщин не могу, спина.
> Вобщем, я теперь и своему мужчине, когда берет меня на руки, говорю ставь на место, хотя во мне 54  кг:))) 
> Но, наверное, самое заветное наше женское желание, чтобы наши мужчина нас на руках носили


Как жаль, что в моем сообщении, не увидели ничего полезного, а только изъян: мужчины берут дам на руки. На самом деле главная мысль здесь была не в этом. И если я ее не донесла, значит что-то неправильно сделала, хотя у меня это работает (потому как ориентируешься на компанию - что касается поднятия на руки), а все остальное применимо практически для всех.

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

> Как жаль, что в моем сообщении, не увидели ничего полезного, а только изъян: мужчины берут дам на руки. На самом деле главная мысль здесь была не в этом. И если я ее не донесла, значит что-то неправильно сделала, хотя у меня это работает (потому как ориентируешься на компанию - что касается поднятия на руки), а все остальное применимо практически для всех.


Танюша,всё нормально ты донесла.Хорошие нарезки хороший танцевальный блок,я тоже делала подобные моменты.Никто не ищет изъян.Просто Алёна подсказать хотела :Derisive:  что один моментик лучше "не делать",чтоб не поставить гостей -мужчин в неловкое положение.Я тоже наблюдаю,что и среди молодых парней есть с проблемными спинами.Молодеет наш радикулит.Но не все признаются.Или в последний момент выбывают из-за этого.Вот и всё!Я например если беру парней на какой-то конкурс,где может быть задействована спина,реально спрашиваю(тихо)-могут не могут.
Лучше я на ходу заменю задание,чем допущу ситуацию,где кому-то будет плохо. :Blush2: или сама спиной страдаю..

----------


## Alenanz

> И если я ее не донесла,





> Танюша,всё нормально ты донесла.Хорошие нарезки хороший танцевальный блок,я тоже делала подобные моменты.Никто не ищет изъян.Просто Алёна подсказать хотела что один моментик лучше "не делать",чтоб не поставить гостей -мужчин в неловкое положение.


Спасибо Вам, Елена! Именно это я и имела в виду. Я хотела предостеречь  от случая, что произошел в моей практике. Как говорится, предупрежден - значит, вооружен. Ведь лучше учиться на чужих ошибках. Мне неудобно было перед тем мужчиной, до сих пор с содроганием вспоминаю! 
Так то, Танюша, это была не критика Вашего конкурса, а мои эмоции:)

----------


## ulybka

> я за то, чтобы не придумывать себе лишней головной боли.  две команды - отлично! пусть придумают себе навание, девиз и вот дальше пусть угадывают. вспомнили песню 1 б, вспомнили и спели 2б, вспомнили-спели-станцевали 3б.


И правда отличная мысль. Больше азарта будет не просто угадать, а еще и спеть и станцевать :Ok:

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

> Танюша,всё нормально ты донесла.Хорошие нарезки хороший танцевальный блок,я тоже делала подобные моменты.Никто не ищет изъян.Просто Алёна подсказать хотела что один моментик лучше "не делать",чтоб не поставить гостей -мужчин в неловкое положение.Я тоже наблюдаю,что и среди молодых парней есть с проблемными спинами.Молодеет наш радикулит.Но не все признаются.Или в последний момент выбывают из-за этого.Вот и всё!Я например если беру парней на какой-то конкурс,где может быть задействована спина,реально спрашиваю(тихо)-могут не могут.
> Лучше я на ходу заменю задание,чем допущу ситуацию,где кому-то будет плохо.или сама спиной страдаю..


Ок, спасибо, все учла, делаю по-возможности, ведь все-таки наша задача еще и хорошо почувствовать публику, и понять где пойдет тот или иной конкурс! Но все-таки прислушиваясь к советам предпочитаю с взятием на руки поосторожнее. :Nono:  За советы спасибо. :Yahoo:

----------


## Lara14

Люблю идеить!!! :Meeting: 
Подумала о такой застолке для небольшой компании, а впрочем и для большой.
Только для заинтересованных.
Есть конкурс битва веков, наподобие, только застольный вариант, можно использовать и перевёртыши песен.
Гостей делишь на три команды....до 20, за 30, и за 50. Включаешь нарезки песен их времени. Кто узнал, тот хлопает или получает приз. У какой команды больше призов, та и победила.
Назвать можно "Лучшая память" или "Песни поколений".

----------


## Viktorinochka

> Есть конкурс битва веков, наподобие, только застольный вариант, можно использовать и перевёртыши песен.
> Гостей делишь на три команды....до 20, за 30, и за 50.


Очень интересная у Вас идея. Я загорелась:-))) Подскажите мне, пожалуйста, как можно тактичнее поделить гостей на возрастные команды. Не хочу делать акцент на возрасте - "пунктик" у меня... Постоянно с этим вопросом "подвисаю". И с танцевальной "Битвой веков" также... И еще вопрос. Добавит ли азарта гостям угадывание песен не своего возраста, а наоборот, как в "Битве веков" танцевальной? Или растеряются? Подскажите, если не трудно, как лучше сделать?

----------


## himmelinka

> Подскажите мне, пожалуйста, как можно тактичнее поделить гостей на возрастные команды. Не хочу делать акцент на возрасте - "пунктик" у меня...


Собирать команды по принципу кто когда.....? например:
Кто закончил школу в 20 веке? кто в 21? 
Кто получил паспорт в 18 лет? кто в 14?
и интереснее, когда 20 век поет песни 21 века и наоборот.

----------


## Estell

> Очень интересная у Вас идея. Я загорелась:-))) Подскажите мне, пожалуйста, как можно тактичнее поделить гостей на возрастные команды. Не хочу делать акцент на возрасте - "пунктик" у меня... Постоянно с этим вопросом "подвисаю". И с танцевальной "Битвой веков" также... И еще вопрос. Добавит ли азарта гостям угадывание песен не своего возраста, а наоборот, как в "Битве веков" танцевальной? Или растеряются? Подскажите, если не трудно, как лучше сделать?


а можно еще, для свадьбы например - пусть родители молодых команду набирают и сами молодые. Как раз 2 команды и получится.

----------


## Estell

Я еще использую батл "А вам слабо?" между мальчиками и девочками

----------


## Марина Миг

> Собирать команды по принципу кто когда.....? например:
> Кто закончил школу в 20 веке? кто в 21? 
> Кто получил паспорт в 18 лет? кто в 14?


Ань, очень корректный подход! Только раньше паспорт в 16 получали )))

----------


## himmelinka

> Ань, очень корректный подход! Только раньше паспорт в 16 получали )))


точно, давно дело было, забыла в каком классе уже

----------


## Viktorinochka

*Estell*, 
*himmelinka*, Спасибо за подсказки! А то у меня вечно какой-то ступор на эту тему:-)))

----------


## Estell

> *Estell*, 
> *himmelinka*, Спасибо за подсказки! А то у меня вечно какой-то ступор на эту тему:-)))


Да у всех такое бывает) ты не единственная))

----------


## Estell

добавляю сценарий мисс школы, писала сама
Конкурс красоты  «Мисс Весна-2013»
Трек №1 начало
Голос диктора.
Красота… Вечная тема. Что это? Торжественный взгляд Сикстинской мадонны или загадочная улыбка Джоконды, точеное лицо или изящный лучик молодого тела. 
Быть может, сегодня мы приоткроем еще одну страницу этой «вечной книги».
Вкл рампа, бок софиты свет на сцене.
 Трек №2 Фанфары
Выход ведущих.
Тре№3 Заставка на ведущих
Вед 1: Добрый вечер, друзья! 
Вед 2: Мы рады приветствовать вас на школьном конкурсе красоты «Мисс Весна- 2013».
Вед 1: Каждая эпоха, каждая страна выбирает для себя свой идеал Красоты. Давайте и мы окунемся в атмосферу  весеннего праздника, который собрал  самых обаятельных и привлекательных девушек  среднего звена нашей  любимой школы, чтобы выбрать ту, единственную, которая достойна, звания королевы красоты.
Вед 2: Настройтесь на праздничный лад, мы начинаем конкурс «Мисс Весна». 
Трек №4 первое дефиле

1.Вот выходит номер раз.
Блеск ее прекрасных глаз
Прямо в сердце направляет
И влюбляться заставляет.

2.Номер два – мадам, что надо!
И вся публика ей рада.
Ей похлопаем в ладоши
У нее видок хороший.

3.Вот выходит к нам на сцену,
Зная точно себе цену,-
Номер третий, деловая
И девчонка – вот такая!

4.Вот уже номер четыре
Улыбается все шире
И смеется и хохочет
Тоже мисс быть первой хочет!

5.Можно разум потерять
В зал выходит номер пять.
Как шагает, как глядит,
Всех девчонок победит!

6.Номер шесть, душой прекрасна,
Ну и выглядит потрясно.
Обаятельна, мила,
И конечно же умна!

7.Номер семь, а между прочим, 
Мы ее вам в мисс пророчим.
Посмотрите, как стройна
И собою не дурна.

8.Номер восемь. Сердце в пятки!
Что за девочка, ребятки.
Если ближе посмотреть – 
Можно просто обалдеть.

9. Номер девять! Я балдею.
Так похожа ты на фею!
Околдует, одурманит,
Разум сразу затмевает.

10.Номер десять – словно пава – 
И стройна и величава.
А по сцене не идет – 
Как лебедушка плывет

Трек №5 Представление жюри

Вед 1: – А теперь самое время представить наше многоуважаемое жюри. 	 
Итак, 
Председатель жюри ……………………………….
Вед 2: ………………………………………………………
Вед 1: ………………………………………………………
……………………………………………………...
Вед 2: Обладательница короны «Мисс Весна 2012»………………………………………..
Вед 1: Мы надеемся, что их миссия будет выполнимой, и они с легкостью справятся со своей задачей!
Вед 2: Дорогие друзья, вы тоже можете повлиять, а результат конкурса «Мисс Весна 2013», напишите номер понравившейся участницы на листочке и опустите в урну рядом с входом в зал. Жюри подсчитают голоса, и определит «Мисс зрительских симпатий»
6 трек Бурные аплодисменты.
7 Трек - заставка на ведущих
Вед 1: Мы  увидели наших прекрасных участниц  и готовы познакомится с ними поближе.  Поэтому первый конкурс нашей программы– «Визитная карточка».
Вед 2:  На сцену приглашается участница под номером 1……………..
2…………….
3……………
4……………
5……………
6…………..
7…………..
8…………..
9……………

8 Трек – заставка на ведущих
Вед 1: Большое спасибо участницам за прекрасное выступление.
Вед 2: Надеемся, что наши дорогие зрители узнали о вас что-то новое.
А мы продолжаем наш конкурс, и нас ожидает «Танцевальному мастер-классу». 
Вед 1: Просим наших участниц выйти на сцену.
9 трек Аэробика
Вед 1:  Уважаемые зрители, у наших конкурсанток было домашнее задание. Они должны были создать образ лесной нимфы.  Я предлагаю посмотреть, как они справились с этой непростой задачей:
Встречайте, показ мод «Лесные нимфы».
9 трек «Танец нимф»
Девочки замерли на сцене
Вед 2: А теперь, мы просим наше строгое жюри оценить творение наших участниц.
10 трек «Дефиле лесных нимф»
Итак, модель «………….……» участницы под номером 1
 модель «………….……» участницы под номером 2
«………….……»модель участницы под номером 3
Под цифрой 4 модель «…………………»
модель «………….……» участницы под номером 5
модель «………….……» участницы под номером 6
«………….……»модель участницы под номером 7
Под цифрой 8 модель «…………………»
 9 модель «………….……» 
11 трек заставка на ведущих
Вед 1: Большое спасибо девочкам-моделям, а мы переходим к следующему конкурсу.
Вед 2: В современном мире прекрасный пол занимает лидирующую позицию. Все чаще женщины осваивают мужские профессии, управляют собственным бизнесом и принимают сложные решения. Поэтому следующее дефиле будет посвящено образу бизнес-леди. Встречайте наших героинь.
12 трек деловое дефиле
Вед 1: Уже в столь юном возрасте наши участницы проявляют деловую хватку, блестящие организаторские способности и смекалку. Они способны за пару секунд найти решение из самых сложных ситуаций.
Вед 2: Мы подготовили вопросы нашим девушкам. Ваш ответ будет оцениваться по 10 бальной системе. Вопрос для участницы под номером:
1. Если бы вы поймали золотую рыбку, какие бы 3 желания ей загадали?
2. Вы выиграли 1.000.000 рублей, на что вы бы их потратили в первую очередь?
3. Если бы вас избрали президентом, каким был бы ваш первый указ?
4. Если бы вы были директором школы, какое новшество вы ввели?
5. Что вы цените в людях?
6. Что для вас является важнейшим приоритетом в жизни?
7. Ваш идеал женщины? Почему?
8. Верите ли вы в любовь с первого взгляда? Объясните ответ.
9. Каким должен быть, на ваш взгляд, настоящий мужчина?
10.  О чем вы мечтаете?
11. С каким цветком вы себя ассоциируете? Почему?
12. Кем вы хотите стать в будущем?  объясните ваш выбор. 

финал где то потерялся((( было еще финальное вечернее дефиле и подведение итогов.

----------


## Викина мама

Викториночка, очень интересная идея с шариками,легкая креативная и нетребует больших затрат. 5 балов)))

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Всем привет! Хочу поделиться своими грузинами, это для тех компаний, что любят переодевалочки, а у меня все практически такие)) Я как только пришла на форум - выкладывала их в костюмированных поздравлениях ,но не было фото. Грузины мои приходят поздравить юбиляра и приносят подарок - арбуз или кочан капусты с деньгами ,которыми я их украшаю. Грузины мои поют, но текст простой и небольшой, пару раз поем за кулисами, потом им подпеваю и все проходит отлично. Естественно, для компании человек 30, иначе ничего не услышат))) Текст:
Мы пришли на юбилей,
К самой лучшей из людей.
Говорим  тебе любя - 
Поздравляем мы тебя!
Нашу________все поздравляют,
Не исключение мы с тобой,
В городе Спасске, это все знают - 
Нет больше умницы такой!
Дарим мы тебе арбуз,
Очень сладкий он на вкус,
Скрещен он чуть-чуть с капустой,
Чтобы денег было густо!

[IMG]http://f13.********info/org/ab2fdcda135a4fd969926a455ab8493b5053ee144452748.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f13.********info/org/0f109ed1a8e7128b23a1b81dcd34ec915053ee144453117.jpg[/IMG]
Выходят под частушки Гогия, на проигрыше вышли, потом музыку останавливаем, поем на мотив частушек, которые дальше будут, спели, листы в кучку сложили, включили продолжение, потанцевали вместе с юбиляршей, фото на память. 
Может у кого-то есть номер с грузинами? Этих я уже показала много раз, хочется заменить ,пока не знаю чем.

----------


## Окрыленная

А меня всегда выручает застольный момент с грузином... Заранее готовлю самые тупые, нерсуразные слова, которые не связаны между собой  - ЛИЗИНГ, импичмент, паршиво, ящик водки, Боря Моисеев, Сердючка и т. д..
Затем говорю, что пришел поздравить грузин,  грузины любят произносить тосты... Даю ему рог( или бокал), включаю музон восточный( без слов) и начинаю и прошу сказать тост для молодоженов, юбиляра, используя слова, которые я буду показывать.... Это идея из Хороших шуток. Начинает он вещать.. сначала сам начинает.. а потом уже используя слова.. Фишка.  поднимать самые нелепые слова, слушая его тост.. А в конце.. слово.. поднять  слово...КОНЧИЛ...
Этот конкурс ни разу не проходил скучно.. РЖАЧ не умолкает долго

----------

Chingachpuk (22.02.2018)

----------


## Всегда всем весело

*Окрыленная*,  Ирина, спасибо! Идея мне очень понравилась! Надо обязательно попробовать, думаю для молодежных 30-35 летних юбилеев вообще классно!

----------


## Тёка

> застольный момент с грузином


[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4135208m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]
Представила.Улыбнуло. :Taunt: 



> идея из Хороших шуток


Спасибо за идею. :Aga:

----------


## oga

> настаиваю, чтобы каждый пил из своей рюмки или бокала.


Наташа, я с тобой солидарна в этом вопросе.И тоже в последнее время настаиваю на том, что бы наливали каждому в свою рюмку.Соглашаются.Даже и не пытаются спорить.

----------


## astashkina

[QUOTE=Окрыленная;4588783]А меня всегда выручает застольный момент с грузином... Заранее готовлю самые тупые, нерсуразные слова, которые не связаны между собой  - ЛИЗИНГ, импичмент, паршиво, ящик водки, Боря Моисеев, Сердючка и т. д..
Затем говорю, что пришел поздравить грузин,  грузины любят произносить тосты... Даю ему рог( или бокал), включаю музон восточный( без слов) и начинаю и прошу сказать тост для молодоженов, юбиляра, используя слова, которые я буду показывать.... Это идея из Хороших шуток. Начинает он вещать.. сначала сам начинает.. а потом уже используя слова.. Фишка.  поднимать самые нелепые слова, слушая его тост.. А в конце.. слово.. поднять  слово...КОНЧИЛ...
Этот конкурс ни разу не проходил скучно.. РЖАЧ не умолкает долго[/Q
Очень интересный моментик!!! Даже супер! МЭНЭ ПОНДРАВИЛОС :Vah:

----------

Chingachpuk (22.02.2018)

----------


## Lara14

> Подскажите, если не трудно, как лучше сделать?


Очень хорошо предложила по этому поводу Хеммелинка.
Я тоже в этом плане хотела предложить.
Деление гостей на возрастные категории.
Н-р: Люди, которые были приняты в пионеры.
Гости, которые в школе уже  начали давить на клавиши компьютера.
Гости которые зажигали под "Ласковый май".
и т.д.

----------


## Ира38

> Всем доброго времени суток! Попробую выставить свое творение. Признаюсь сразу, что идея, точнее сразу несколько взято с форума. Вот, что получилось. Назвала все просто "Танцульки-перетанцульки". Делаю это на свадьбе и на юбилее, под такие нарезочки. http://files.mail.ru/YS1IPG Сначала приглашаю пары, чем их будет больше, тем лучше. Объявляю просто, что каждая пауза между музыкальными отрывками - обязывает меняться партнерами. Ну, а народ, как говорится несет дальше, они спрашивают, обязательно ли пара должна быть стандартной. Ну, так как правило и получается. Это скажем отступление. Последняя медленная композиция звучит у меня не отрывком, а в полном объеме, там я прошу станцевать нестандартный медленный танец. Сначала они танцуют прикасаясь к другу другу только лбами, затем правыми щечками, левыми плечиками, животиками и т.д. и затем прошу партнеров взять партнерш на руки. И вот тут какая пара дольше продержится так - та и становится победителем. Буду рада, если вам пригодится и понравится.


Татьяна. обновите ссылку . пожалуйста. у меня ничего не открывается или пишет ошибка, спасибо!

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна. обновите ссылку . пожалуйста


*Ира38*, Ирин, с этой просьбой лучше прямо в личку к Тане обратиться, п.ч. не факт, что она в эту темку скоро заглянет(раз), а если и заглянет,не факт прочтёт. 

Поэтому, пиши ей:
прямо по этой ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=341264   ты попадёшь к Татьяне в личку.
ТАМ просьбу свою и продублируешь! :Aga:

----------


## Юляша Пензючка

Всем привет! Девочки, может есть у кого-нибудь кричалка на 8 марта, где мужчины и женщины кричат отдельно.

----------


## Ира38

> *Ира38*, Ирин, с этой просьбой лучше прямо в личку к Тане обратиться, п.ч. не факт, что она в эту темку скоро заглянет(раз), а если и заглянет,не факт прочтёт. 
> 
> Поэтому, пиши ей:
> прямо по этой ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=341264   ты попадёшь к Татьяне в личку.
> ТАМ просьбу свою и продублируешь!


Низкий поклон вам за помощь! 
Многому учусь .И еще   низкий поклон вашему форуму, у вас дествительно я чувствую себя под крылышком! здоровья вам и всех благ!

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

> *Ира38*, Ирин, с этой просьбой лучше прямо в личку к Тане обратиться, п.ч. не факт, что она в эту темку скоро заглянет(раз), а если и заглянет,не факт прочтёт. 
> 
> Поэтому, пиши ей:
> прямо по этой ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=341264   ты попадёшь к Татьяне в личку.
> ТАМ просьбу свою и продублируешь!


Да, Таня, как будто в воду глядела, я не только в эту тему не заглядывала, но и на форум давненько. Буду исправляться, обновляю ссылку 
http://files.mail.ru/995DFBE02B804697B1C86B5BBAE6B62E  Рада, что пригодилось, я с удовольствием провожу этот конкурс, подвязала его к целому блоку, поэтому смотрится не плохо.

----------


## Vrednulya

Коллеги! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, кто как обыгрывает книгу пожеланий на свадьбе? 
Как-то так складывается у ведущих, с которыми я работала, что про книгу просто забывали или доставали ее в конце, когда уже всем не до того. А я на форуме читала про то, как делают отпечатки пальчиков в виде сердечка на открытке, идея мне понравилась, тем более что и подушка для декоративных штампов у меня была. 
А вот прямо в процессе свадебного банкета родилось - книгу пожеланий дала гостям перед приездом молодоженов, а потом сразу на первой твердой обложке в одном из застолий сделала надпись "Счастливы вместе" и молодожены поставили снизу свои отпечатки. 
Может у кого-то еще есть какие идеи?

----------


## Vrednulya

И еще про песочную церемонию хочу поделиться. 
Нашла как-то стихотворение вот это: 
ОНА:

Когда мне будет восемьдесят пять,
Когда начну я тапочки терять,
В бульоне размягчать кусочки хлеба,
Вязать излишне длинные шарфы,
Ходить, держась за стены и шкафы,
И долго-долго вглядываться в небо,
Когда все женское, что мне сейчас дано,
Истратится, и станет все равно —
Уснуть, проснуться или не проснуться,
Из виданного на своем веку
Я бережно твой образ извлеку,
И чуть заметно губы улыбнутся…



ОН:
Когда мне будет восемьдесят пять,
по дому буду тапочки искать.
Ворчать на то, что трудно мне сгибаться,
Носить какие-то нелепые шарфы
Из тех, что для меня связала ты.
А утром, просыпаясь до рассвета,
Прислушаюсь к дыханью твоему,
Вдруг улыбнусь и тихо обниму.
Когда мне будет восемьдесят пять,
С тебя пылинки буду я сдувать,
Твои седые букли поправлять
И взявшись за руки, по скверику гулять.
И нам не страшно будет умирать,
Когда нам будет восемьдесят пять.

Поискала в инете, и нашла хорошую запись этого стихотворения с другой строчкой в конце, что-то там про 25, когда нам будет 85. 
В общем песочную церемонию делала в этот раз под эту запись, с классической подводкой про слияние судеб и т.д., в итоге получилось очень трогательно и красиво. Молодожены текст слушали и гости.

----------


## Ritulya993

> А меня всегда выручает застольный момент с грузином... Заранее готовлю самые тупые, нерсуразные слова, которые не связаны между собой  - ЛИЗИНГ, импичмент, паршиво, ящик водки, Боря Моисеев, Сердючка и т. д..
> Затем говорю, что пришел поздравить грузин,  грузины любят произносить тосты... Даю ему рог( или бокал), включаю музон восточный( без слов) и начинаю и прошу сказать тост для молодоженов, юбиляра, используя слова, которые я буду показывать.... Это идея из Хороших шуток. Начинает он вещать.. сначала сам начинает.. а потом уже используя слова.. Фишка.  поднимать самые нелепые слова, слушая его тост.. А в конце.. слово.. поднять  слово...КОНЧИЛ...
> Этот конкурс ни разу не проходил скучно.. РЖАЧ не умолкает долго


Иришка, заинтересовал этот момент, но что-то не могу понять как это в целом выглядит? Объясните пожалуйста особо одаренным)))

----------


## макушка

> Подскажите мне, пожалуйста, как можно тактичнее поделить гостей на возрастные команды


Простите,что пишу свой вариант на сообщение  с таким запозданием.Но главное.что это может многим пригодиться.Я прошу поднять руки тех гостей кому до 30 лет...и говорю,что это зеленая молодежь.Потом тех кому от 30 до 60...Это золотая молодежь!!!И тех кому за...Это бриллиантовая молодежь...Потом часто сами готсти прикалываются...мол ну мы же золотая молодежь!!!

----------


## ello

Ирина, креатив!!! спасибо!!!

----------


## МарЫчка

> Коллеги! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, кто как обыгрывает книгу пожеланий на свадьбе?


Я раньше постоянно сталкивалась с тем, что на банкете можно неоднократно обратить внимание гостей на наличие книги пожеланий и ... в результате по различным причинам, там 2-3 поздравления. Становилось обидно за молодоженов, ведь они готовили книгу, некоторые даже делали ее своими руками и в результате ничего не получили. Сейчас использую только деревья пожеланий. Гости очень охотно оставляют отпечатки пальчиков и писать ничего не нужно (краски детские для рисования пальчиками, не текут и ими нельзя испачкаться) И молодым уже готовая яркая и красочная картина. Редко использую дерево пожеланий из покрашенных веток, они красиво декорируются под общее оформление торжества и на них гости вешают листочки с пожеланиями, т.к. листики не большие, длинных пожеланий писать не нужно, соответственно приглашенные более охотно украшают дерево, нежели пишут  поздравления в полиграфической книге.

----------


## Лилия Sunny

Оригинальная  идея – пожелания на бутылке! Можно использовать большую бутылку шампанского, на которой гости маркерами напишут свои поздравления, либо сделать стильные бутылочки каждому гостю (конечно, если приглашенных у вас не слишком много).
[IMG]http://*********ru/4298711m.jpg[/IMG]

Может быть тарелка пожеланий.Покупаем белые тарелки, рисуем в центре символ вашей пары – готово! Самый простой и оригинальный вариант свадебной книги пожеланий, которая впоследствии украсит дом и всегда будет напоминать об этом счастливом дне!

[IMG]http://*********ru/4319190m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## astashkina

Дорогие мои, ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!!!Вчера впервые на свадьбе сделала музыкальное знакомство !
http://files.mail.ru/6EAEF7446F714C029648CCE46F236FA7
Делюсь с вами! Может кому и пригодиться!!!!
Цельный день трудилась над шедевром. И вы знаете, гостям понравилось., да и мне самой . С первых минут праздника позитивчик! Гости выскакивали со своих мест в центр и танцевали. Так суперски! Ловите - не жалко!

----------


## astashkina

Замечательная идейка!!!! Пожелания в бутылке  ...... или на тарелке!!!!

 :Tender:

----------


## gulnazik

Здравствуйте мои ДОРОГИЕ!!! Есть у меня такая мысль для конкурса (компания должна быть уже разогретой, так смешнее пройдет) вызываю двух мужчин, говорю,  пока идет музыка каждый набирает себе девушек, (примерно  5-7 девушек не больше, и останавливаю музыку). Говорю им, что теперь они Султаны (надеваю чалму) девушки их жены. Султаны   выстраивают жен, дают каждой жене имя и какая жена по счету ( можно помочь султанам и подсказывать смешные имена, например :Лезань-зуль, Зухурам , Хурма,и т.д )как только все жены получили свои имена, завязываю глаза Мужчинам ,  перемешиваю всех жен. Развязываю глаза, вывожу по одной девушки и спрашиваю поочередно у каждого Султана, ЧЕЙ ГОРЕМ, КАК Жену зовут, и какая по счету? Как только Султаны определили своих жен, присаживаю их на стулья. Женам говорю, чтобы Султаны не привели новую жену, вам нужно порадовать их восточным танцем (под музыку танцует один горем, потом другой горем).
 В конце аплодисментами определяем, чей горем был прекраснее. 
Материал конечно  очень сырой. Может кто нибудь из форумчан поможет мне его додумать???

----------


## olgaring

> Материал конечно очень сырой. Может кто нибудь из форумчан поможет мне его додумать???


 может я и не права, но только в ютубе таких гаремов пруд-пруди:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYWgCY77zbQ

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Наталья, есть ещё один вариант Полиции. Мы его используем часто на свадьбах, как маленький костюмированный блок. Тоже написали с моей коллегой Алёной Линник. Этот вариант лёгкий в подготовке и смотрибельный.


СПАСИБО за интересный момент на свадьбе, но я думаю можно интерпретировать и для юбилеев, на которых я специализируюсь.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Люблю использовать на юбилеях женщин до 55 лет, презентацию портрета именинницы (взяла из Интернета, спасибо автору).


я не помню здесь увидела или, как вы в интернете. тоже использовала, идет супер. особенно, если поработать над "живым портретом". я одеваю какую-нибудь супер-шляпку или цветы в волосы именинницы и в руки даю что-нибудь, например, фрукт или красивый бокал с вином. народ умиляется. а еще я презентацию провожу по фотографиям юбиляра на тему "Дело агента 050" (в основном мужчине,№ зависит от возраста) или "Счастливая женщина". рассказ о женщине я начинаю словами, что посмотрев фотографии марии петровны, я поняла - она счастливая женщина. и дальше развиваю мысль по фоткам. фоном музыку без слов, конечно, всех трогает музыка с саксофоном.

----------


## gulnazik

> может я и не права, но только в ютубе таких гаремов пруд-пруди:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYWgCY77zbQ


Вы мне предлагаете его как вариант? названия ГАРЕМ через букву ..А.. в переводе означает – харам!  И суть этого ГАРЕМА ПОШЛОСТЬ (Раздеть, выпить, и носить женщин на руках)

----------


## gulnazik

> Дорогие мои, ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!!!Вчера впервые на свадьбе сделала музыкальное знакомство !
> http://files.mail.ru/6EAEF7446F714C029648CCE46F236FA7
> Делюсь с вами! Может кому и пригодиться!!!!
> Цельный день трудилась над шедевром. И вы знаете, гостям понравилось., да и мне самой . С первых минут праздника позитивчик! Гости выскакивали со своих мест в центр и танцевали. Так суперски! Ловите - не жалко!


Оригинальная идея!!!Большое Спасибо.

----------


## olgaring

> Вы мне предлагаете его как вариант? названия ГАРЕМ через букву ..А.. в переводе означает – харам! И суть этого ГАРЕМА ПОШЛОСТЬ (Раздеть, выпить, и носить женщин на руках)


Не совсем поняла про букву А... И как вариант ничего не рассматривала. Я вообще против всяких гаремов на свадьбе- ЕРУНДА полная. Извиняюсь за резкость.

----------


## Гайдаровна

> Здравствуйте мои ДОРОГИЕ!!! Есть у меня такая мысль для конкурса (компания должна быть уже разогретой, так смешнее пройдет) вызываю двух мужчин, говорю, пока идет музыка каждый набирает себе девушек, (примерно 5-7 девушек не больше, и останавливаю музыку). Говорю им, что теперь они Султаны (надеваю чалму) девушки их жены. Султаны выстраивают жен, дают каждой жене имя и какая жена по счету ( можно помочь султанам и подсказывать смешные имена, например :Лезань-зуль, Зухурам , Хурма,и т.д )как только все жены получили свои имена, завязываю глаза Мужчинам , перемешиваю всех жен. Развязываю глаза, вывожу по одной девушки и спрашиваю поочередно у каждого Султана, ЧЕЙ ГОРЕМ, КАК Жену зовут, и какая по счету? Как только Султаны определили своих жен, присаживаю их на стулья. Женам говорю, чтобы Султаны не привели новую жену, вам нужно порадовать их восточным танцем (под музыку танцует один горем, потом другой горем).
> В конце аплодисментами определяем, чей горем был прекраснее. 
> Материал конечно очень сырой. Может кто нибудь из форумчан поможет мне его додумать???





> Вы мне предлагаете его как вариант? названия ГАРЕМ через букву ..А.. в переводе означает – харам! И суть этого ГАРЕМА ПОШЛОСТЬ (Раздеть, выпить, и носить женщин на руках)


Вы сами исправляете свои ошибки. Только почему так резко? А суть Вашего видения (от слова "видеть") гарема  не пошлость?

----------


## gulnazik

> Не совсем поняла про букву А... И как вариант ничего не рассматривала. Я вообще против всяких гаремов на свадьбе- ЕРУНДА полная. Извиняюсь за резкость.


Дорогая, Ольга. Правильнее  Горем, от одной буквы меняется и смысл слова. Про Свадьбы ничего не писала (это может быть любое мероприятие).  И конечно "На вкус и цвет товарищей нет"  Ваше мнение такое «ЕРУНДА», переубеждать не стану.

----------


## gulnazik

> Вы сами исправляете свои ошибки. Только почему так резко? А суть Вашего видения (от слова "видеть") гарема  не пошлость?


Такой резкий ответ был на видео, которое отправила Ольга. Суть этого видео пошлое. Здесь дело не в ошибках,  в смысле слова Гарем или Горем. Гарем в переводе с арабского – харам «запретное место». Горем - боговдохновенность и частота поступков, защита от злых сил. Если смотреть на ошибки, то и у меня их не мало. Мой резкий ответ был только на видеоролик!  :Yes4:

----------


## gulnazik

> Не совсем поняла про букву А... И как вариант ничего не рассматривала. Я вообще против всяких гаремов на свадьбе- ЕРУНДА полная. Извиняюсь за резкость.


Мой резкий ответ был только на видеоролик. ОЛЬГА,  если была с вами резка, ИЗВИНЯЮСЬ

----------


## Гайдаровна

> Здесь дело не в ошибках, в смысле слова Гарем или Горем. Гарем в переводе с арабского – харам «запретное место». Горем - боговдохновенность и частота поступков, защита от злых сил. Если смотреть на ошибки, то и у меня их не мало.


Да мы все общаемся, в основном, на русском языке. А в словаре только одно слово "ГАРЕМ" - женская половина дома у мусульман, жены и наложницы...... Поэтому мы и не заморачиваемся этими понятиями. И в описании вашей игры было то же понятие

----------


## gulnazik

> Да мы все общаемся, в основном, на русском языке. А в словаре только одно слово "ГАРЕМ" - женская половина дома у мусульман, жены и наложницы...... Поэтому мы и не заморачиваемся этими понятиями. И в описании вашей игры было то же понятие


Я часто провожу мусульманские мероприятия. Для меня смысл и понятие слов важное составляющее.  Не зная, что означает слово, я могу оскорбить гостей. как и все мы. :Blush2:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я прошу поднять руки тех гостей кому до 30 лет...и говорю,что это зеленая молодежь.Потом тех кому от 30 до 60...Это золотая молодежь!!!И тех кому за...Это бриллиантовая молодежь...Потом часто сами готсти прикалываются...мол ну мы же золотая молодежь!!!


Валерия,как всегда отличная задумка!!! :Ok: Спасибо!! Можно и так- *зелёная молодёжь-до 30!* *Серебряная до 50!!Золотая до 80 !!!Остальные-Бриллиантовые*

----------


## olgaring

> Гарем в переводе с арабского – харам «запретное место». Горем - боговдохновенность и частота поступков, защита от злых сил.


Гульназ, я, действительно, не хотела какого-либо сыр-бора из-за своего сообщения. Честно говоря, пыталась найти хоть какую-нибудь инфу о " гОреме", но увы не нашла. То, что ты предлагаешь:




> теперь они Султаны (надеваю чалму) девушки их жены. Султаны выстраивают жен, дают каждой жене имя и какая жена по счету ( можно помочь султанам и подсказывать смешные имена, например :Лезань-зуль, Зухурам , Хурма,и т.д )как только все жены получили свои имена, завязываю глаза Мужчинам , перемешиваю всех жен. Развязываю глаза, вывожу по одной девушки и спрашиваю поочередно у каждого Султана, ЧЕЙ ГОРЕМ, КАК Жену зовут, и какая по счету? Как только Султаны определили своих жен, присаживаю их на стулья. Женам говорю, чтобы Султаны не привели новую жену, вам нужно порадовать их восточным танцем (под музыку танцует один горем, потом другой горем).
> В конце аплодисментами определяем, чей горем был прекраснее.


На мой вкус- это и есть гАрем султанов,те же самые " пошлые" танцы. Может я чего-то не допонимаю? Очень хочется докопаться до сути. Ты этим конкурсом чего хочешь добиться, для чего он? Что ты хочешь им сказать? К тому же , считаю, в нём нет ни смысла , ни интриги. Пока каждый султан будет вспоминать кто его жена , есть опасность потерять внимание зрителей.

----------


## gulnazik

Пока каждый султан будет вспоминать кто его жена , есть опасность потерять внимание зрителей.[/QUOTE] Вы правы. Здесь нужна хорошая игра слов.

----------


## Vrednulya

*Лилия Sunny*, 
идеи отличные, обязательно предложу молодоженам в следующий раз. 
Насчет книги пожеланий - обычно да, про нее или забывают, или вспоминают в конце, когда гостям уже не до нее, а тут у нас получилось здорово - все гости написали пожелания, пара страничек всего осталась, и вроде как тост преподнесли.

----------


## Vrednulya

Видела такой гаремный конкурс: 
3 султана тащут себе из зала на руках в гарем девушек. Не особо-то смешно получается уже тут, когда начинают поднимать мам и бабушек. 
Потом гарем должен своего султана согреть под музыку. Девушки начинают тереться о своего султана, раздевать его и пр., а оказывается что т.к. султаны русские, то им нужно налить рюмочку. Толпа народу дружно валить за столы, тащит оттуда уйму бутылок с водкой и бутерброды на закуску (хорошо еще если бутерброды, а не картошку из горячего). НУ а потом султана нужно согреть - девушки начинают раздеваться и вешать на султана свою одежду. 
Если честно - то впечатление от конкурса так себе. Не могу назвать откровенной вульгарщиной, но и особо восторга не вызывает. 
По мне - так лучше тогда уж костюмированные конкурсы на эту тему.

----------


## galanata

Добрый вечер! наконец-то решилась написать кое-что в теме для новичков! Я действительно только начинаю осваивать эту замечательную профессию - ведущего. Скажу , наверное, как многие на форуме, что только пока для своих(хотя нравиться больше всего работать с чужой аудиторией). Естественно, что начинала собирать сценарии свадеб и юбилеев с помощью интернета, что-то брала полностью, что-то переделывала под себя. Что-то получалось, что-то не получалось. Но в этом деле вариант - не получалось- не должен присутствовать. Случайно посетив этот форум - поняла - насколько серьезна эта профессия, и сколько здесь талантливых людей, которые готовы дарить праздник людям. Сначала те условия, на которых существует этот замечательный форум меня ввергли в ступор. А потом поняла, что правильно все. Если материал станет доступен миллионам пользователей, то он перестает быть изюминкой, чем-то удивительным и интересным. И как-то даже боялась давать какие-либо комментарии всему, что здесь обсуждается. Где я, а где такие мастера! Просто молча слушала... Но до того хочется получать оценки тех людей, которые занимаются ведением  праздников уже много лет, у которых есть огромный опыт, что решилась как-то вклиниться сюда. Иногда, когда после торжества  ты анализируешь, что прошло хорошо, а почему где-то не получилось, хочется спросить совета, а не у кого... Вот потому и решилась написать...    Очень хочется быть поближе ко всем, хотя иногда здесь даются оценки не очень приятные, но все же рискну...

----------


## Всегда всем весело

> Вот потому и решилась написать.


Узнаю себя...Когда-то и я не решалась....Но уверяю - здесь прекрасные люди, бояться нечего и некого, помогут, подскажут и просто выслушают!

----------


## himmelinka

> Очень хочется быть поближе ко всем, хотя иногда здесь даются оценки не очень приятные, но все же рискну...


Привет!  :Derisive: новичков не обижают, сначала к Курочке нашей драгоценной под крылышко ступай http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137135&page=21 расскажи о себе, там много добрых людей, которые встречают

----------


## Vrednulya

*galanata*, привет! 
Я тоже, как принято говорить на форуме, начинающая. 
Но я могу сказать, что не боги горшки обжигают - это раз, а второе - глаза боятся, а  руки делают. И если наши руки сделали все от них зависящее, чтобы праздник удался - значит мы постарались на славу. 
Я думаю что большинство молодых ведущих начинало когда-то именно со сценариев в интернете, а потом уже пришло понимание, что такое настоящий "вкус праздника", а вмести с ним - и осознание настоящей стоимости "интернетного" сценария. 
Читая соседнюю тему нашла умную мысль о том, что хорошая музыкальная подборка и оригинальный реквизит и костюмы очень хорошо шлифуют ведущего, прикрывая его ошибки и казусы, но вот вопрос - что мы стоим без этого антуража как специалисты в своей области? 
Озвучивала свадьбу летом, где ведущая в самом начале устроила скандал гостье молодоженов, причем вся перебранка была озвучена в микрофон, впечатление даже у меня было непередаваемое, думала, что вся свадьба насмарку пойдет. Но когда ведущая перешла к своей программе, состоящей из вычитанный и купленных на форуме изюминок -  праздник наладился. И опять же - ведущая орала в прямом смысла на дргую гостью за то, что та для танцев взяла зонтик ведущей и раскрыла его, оттуда выпали ленты.
Поэтому мое мнение такое - на этом форуме можно действительно многому поучиться у профессионалов, за что им и спасибо, обменяться опытом, вместе придумать какие-то новые идеи и номера, но никто не сможет научить ведущего тактичности, умению чувствовать публику, и главное -красиво выходить из любых ситуаций, никого не обижая и не испортив настроение ни гостям, ни молодоженам.

----------


## Анна Седых

Ух ты!!! Здесь хвастаться можно и не заругают!!!! Это я Мальвинка: 

А здесь я Фея:

----------


## galanata

*Vrednulya*, не знаю, почему, (Еще не поняла), не очень нравятся мне мероприятия с большим количеством реквизита. Но сейчас многие молодожены, следуя традиции, наверное, просят побольше переодевалок, ростовых кукол и т.д. Согласна, что реквизит делает праздники ярче, но....  Сама в качестве гостьи не люблю переодеваться на торжествах, но делаю, если просят. Хотя в качестве ведущей допускаю этот вариант.

----------


## galanata

Мне тут недавно пришлось побывать с детьми на занятии с психологом с элементами тренинга. В начале занятия в качестве знакомства,на сближение, она провела с нами такую  игру: Поделила на 3 команды, точнее. Одни были из африканского племени тумба-юмба, другие были японцы и третьи - европейцы. У каждой народности было свое приветствие. Африканцы д.б. потереться ногами друг о друга в качестве приветствия, европейцы - рукопожатие, японцы - сложив перед собой две ладони и наклонив голову. Потом в течение 3 минут все народности должны были друг с другом поздороваться как им положено. Вот я подумала сразу - это же можно как-то использовать на свадьбах и юбилеях, только придумать еще что-нибудь дополнительно (например, тереться носами и.т.д.) и под веселую соответствующую музыку. Только в какую часть торжества лучше это вставить?

----------


## Курица

*




 Сообщение от galanata


в течение 3 минут все народности должны были друг с другом поздороваться как им положено. Вот я подумала сразу - это же можно как-то использовать на свадьбах и юбилеях, только придумать еще что-нибудь дополнительно (например, тереться носами и.т.д.) и под веселую соответствующую музыку. Только в какую часть торжества лучше это вставить?


galanata*, Галя, прочла твой пост и вспомнила, что я на Кухне Юбилея как раз недавно советовала провести подобный конкурс, вот, скопирую тебе(ты пока в ту темку не вхожа):



> Мне сейчас придумалось, что можно взять материал "Кто как здоровается" (в разных странах-по разному ведь!!!) и  сделать танец такой-под быструю музыку-два круга-внутренний, скажем, дамы, внешний-мужчины, музыка _СТОП_ кто напротив кого-здоровается особенным образом, вед. рассказывает и показывает на ком-то, стоя в кругу, как: 
> УЗНАТЬ, КАК здороваются (жми)
> Из этой статьи выбрать 5-7 (не больше, чтоб не утомить)  самых интересных видов приветствий.
> А завершить можно будет вот чем: 
> 1. чтоб "поржать" от души:
> Обитающие в Сахаре туареги здороваются никак не меньше получаса, принимаясь прыгать, скакать, кланяться и принимать порой очень странные позы на расстоянии ста метров от встречного. Считается, что в процессе осуществляемых телодвижений они распознают намерения этого встречного.
> 2. А потом 
>  А австралийские аборигены приветствуют друг друга танцем.
> 
> И это будет переход на танц. паузу!


Это я пишу к тому, что идеи так и носятся в воздухе-только успевай их ловить! :Aga:

----------


## olgaring

Есть уже такая игра* путешествие по странам обычаи*, правда , выложить её не могу, потому как подозреваю, что это авторский материал.

----------


## galanata

Я на Новый год с детьми путешествовала по разным странам , только тему рукопожатий не брала. Зато они у меня поздравляли друг друга на разных языках. Я переводила на разные языки (японский, корейский, цыганский - что бы труднее было выговорить) фразы - поздравления с Новым годом и пожелания. А они должны были в "образе" поздравить гостей. Я думаю, на торжествах, (так после пятой-шестой рюмки, получиться не хуже как с конфетками во рту)можно провести (сама еще не пробовала). И включить это в тот же блок со странами

----------


## славянский

5++++++++++

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> И свидетель меня на одной из свадеб, прям в самом начале попросил. Готов, говорит, на всё, только носить на руках женщин не могу, спина.


согласна с вами на все 100%. я стараюсь прежде чем включить что либо  в сценарий со всех сторон рассмотреть на предмет безопасности.




> Я еще использую батл "А вам слабо?" между мальчиками и девочками


я тоже использую перетанцовку для мальчиков и девочек на юбилее. где-то в инете скачала подобную новогоднюю. а теперь сделала юбилейную. провожу после блока о муже и жене. в конце общий танец. может кому-то пригодится. если будут идеи, но не знаете, как сделать нарезку и т.д. ПИЩИТЕ - ПОМОГУ! http://files.mail.ru/A28D6E7E53E648E091CCC2F55AD75C50




> Мы подготовили вопросы нашим девушкам. Ваш ответ будет оцениваться по 10 бальной системе. Вопрос для участницы под номером:


вопросы и правда интересные. буду использовать в фильме о выпускниках. а то всегда голову ломаю, готовясь к интервью 11 классников.




> Коллеги! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, кто как обыгрывает книгу пожеланий на свадьбе?


я к книге пожеланий подвожу через объявление об открытии семейного музея семьи _______, куда предлагаю первым экспонатом поместить календарный листок "сегодняшнего дня", потом говорю, что вторым экспонатом этого музея будет вот этот красивый альбом с вашими душевными и искренними пожеланиями, потом в этот же музей передаем красивые "бирочки" для роддома, куда они потом запишут данные своего ребенка, так же с этими "бирками" можно сделать гадание, даже можно конкурс на лучшее имя мальчика и девочки придумать.




> Может быть тарелка пожеланий.Покупаем белые тарелки, рисуем в центре символ вашей пары – готово! Самый простой и оригинальный вариант свадебной книги пожеланий, которая впоследствии украсит дом и всегда будет напоминать об этом счастливом дне!


СПАСИБО за отличную идею!

----------


## Vrednulya

> согласна с вами на все 100%. я стараюсь прежде чем включить что либо в сценарий со всех сторон рассмотреть на предмет безопасности.


А как вы относитесь к конкурсу когда свидетель должен перенести свидетельницу например 10 разными способами? 
Есть пары свидетелей где это действительно идет на ура и смотрится здорово, а есть такие пары, которым лучше не предлагать подобный конкурс по очевидным причинам. 

И еще на мой взгляд очень небезопасный (да и не только небезопасный) конкурс "норки" - принцип игры со стульями, когда их на 1 меньше, чем участников, только вместо стульев девчонки стоят раздвинув ноги (они - норки), а мужчины по окончании музыки должны в эти норки нырнуть. В итоге и лбами стукаются когда в норки ныряют, и девчонок валят, и сами мужчины потом встать бывают не могут(((

----------


## Марина Миг

> И еще на мой взгляд очень небезопасный (да и не только небезопасный) конкурс "норки" - принцип игры со стульями, когда их на 1 меньше, чем участников, только вместо стульев девчонки стоят раздвинув ноги (они - норки), а мужчины по окончании музыки должны в эти норки нырнуть. В итоге и лбами стукаются когда в норки ныряют, и девчонок валят, и сами мужчины потом встать бывают не могут(((


О том, какие могут быть последствия от подобных "норок" я не задумывалась  :Taunt:  Потому как эта затея изначально неэтична и я ее не буду проводить, так что думать, стукнуться ли лбами мальчонки мне не приходится )))

----------


## Vrednulya

> О том, какие могут быть последствия от подобных "норок" я не задумывалась  Потому как эта затея изначально неэтична и я ее не буду проводить, так что думать, стукнуться ли лбами мальчонки мне не приходится )))


Девочки, не хочу никого обидеть, но за время работы с музыкальным коллективом своим видела ведущих разного уровня, поэтому рассказов хватит наверное не только на внуков но и на правнуков, если только им это будет интересно, конечно. Поэтому каждый конкурс надо продумать не один раз, прежде чем его провести.

Чему меня научили мастера форума в отношении подбора конкурса: 
1. Конкурс должен быть зрелищным, привлекающим внимание (я не говорю сейчас о застольных конкурсах).
2. Желательно, чтобы конкурс сопровождался музыкальной подборкой (но - в меру, не переборщив). 
3. Конкурс не должен быть затянутым по времени. 

Как пример: 
Известный конкурс поцелуев жениха и невесты (царский, барский и т.д.) на одной свадьбе проводили под расписные речи ведущего, а на другой - под музыкальную подборку. 
В первом случае молодожены были отдельно, а гости - отдельно, даже поаплодировать толково не получилось. Во втором случае гости на казачьем поцелуе пошли сами впляс вместе с женихом и невестой.

----------


## Марина Миг

*Vrednulya*, аваторку поменяла, я тебя и не признала!  :Ok: 




> Девочки, не хочу никого обидеть, но за время работы с музыкальным коллективом своим видела ведущих разного уровня, поэтому рассказов хватит наверное не только на внуков но и на правнуков, если только им это будет интересно, конечно. Поэтому каждый конкурс надо продумать не один раз, прежде чем его провести.


Подписываюсь! И когда моему супружнику (и соавтрору-соведущему) приходят в голову идеи новых конкурсов, 30% отметаю сразу из-за травмоопасности, 50% процентов стараюсь адаптировать, чтобы народ себя, друг друга и помещение не покалечил.




> Чему меня научили мастера форума в отношении подбора конкурса: 
> 1. Конкурс должен быть зрелищным, привлекающим внимание (я не говорю сейчас о застольных конкурсах).
> 2. Желательно, чтобы конкурс сопровождался музыкальной подборкой (но - в меру, не переборщив). 
> 3. Конкурс не должен быть затянутым по времени.


Золотые слова!

----------


## Асечка28

> Цельный день трудилась над шедевром. И вы знаете, гостям понравилось., да и мне самой . С первых минут праздника позитивчик! Гости выскакивали со своих мест в центр и танцевали. Так суперски! Ловите - не жалко!


посмотрела нарезочки...только не пойму...под музычку...что нужно делать...просто вставать на всеобщее обозрение...или танцевать выходить....если второе, то музычку надо повеселей))))


Вот *решилась поделиться своей нароботкой*-хотя не совсем своей (идея и основа взята с др форума) люди добрые подсказали, на новогодних корпоративах сделала конкурс...длинный затяжной, но всем дико нравился....БИТВА ХОРОВОДОВ. выбераю 2 девушек, просила их привести 4 мужчин, ставила девушек на стульчики и объявляла, что они елочки. Затем ставила 1 пакет с реквизитом и давала задание, мужчинам нарядить елочки за определенное время....потом бла..бла..покружитесь....распуститесь....Задание второе-мужчины, это дровосеки и им нужно срубить елочку и перенести на др стул, но сделать это 5-ю разными способами (вот от смекалки мужчин я болдела) :Grin:  Задание это на скорость.......ну после определяла победителя.....как всегда не могла выбрать....и просила проголосовать присутствием(кому какая елочка нравится, тот к ней и подходит) в итоге весь зал на площадке, и 2 огромных команды)))) Прошу эти команды сделать по хороводу возле своей елочки и начинала перетанцовку...в конце общий хоровод, под Верку Сердючку. КАК ВСЕГДА ПОБЕДИЛА ДРУЖБА!!!!

 НА ЮБИЛЕЙ и НА СВАДЬБУ делаю не как наряжаем елку, а упаковываем подарок!!!

----------


## Vrednulya

Друзья, пишу сейчас под влиянием эмоций, потому как мысли зароились и руки зачесались. 
К сожалению, частое явление на свадьбах - это когда у молодоженов нет кого-то из родителей. Вот сейчас работаю над свадьбой, где у невесты только мама. Жених согласился на танец с мамой, но вот теперь думаю, как бы задействовать маму невесты и саму невесту. Мне очень нравится песня "Лети, моя девочка, лети"
Но мама там непоющая, поэтому нужен какой-то номер или красивое действо. Может быть у кого-то есть наработки в этом направлении?

----------


## славянский

И еще на мой взгляд очень небезопасный (да и не только небезопасный) конкурс "норки" - принцип игры со стульями, когда их на 1 меньше, чем участников, только вместо стульев девчонки стоят раздвинув ноги (они - норки), а мужчины по окончании музыки должны в эти норки нырнуть. В итоге и лбами стукаются когда в норки ныряют, и девчонок валят, и сами мужчины потом встать бывают не могут((([/QUOTE]

Если хочу провести какой то новый конкурс пробую его на своих друзьях, а потом уже смотрю по ходу их эмоций, живые не живые, убьют меня не убьют, а после уже на праздневствах......но с норками это конечно бой)))))))))))

----------


## Анжелика.

> но вот теперь думаю, как бы задействовать маму невесты и саму невесту. Мне очень нравится песня "Лети, моя девочка, лети"


У меня не очень давно была подобная ситуация, мама тоже не поёт у невесты и вообще не захотела даже прочитать слова , которые я для неё приготовила, она сказала, что очень волнуется и полностью доверяет мне... я конечно слегка опешила, лихорадочно соображая ЧЁ ДЕЛАТЬ... включила песню А. Пугачёвой "Доченька моя"... гости подпевали, а мама расплакалась. Я была в шоке, но потом мама меня очень благодарила. Вообще мы заранее обговаривали этот момент, но вот как-то "не пошло". Зато на другой свадьбе, мама невесты была в ударе, она меня предупредила, что поздравлять будет сама это типа сюрприз. Ну скажу я вам, сюрприз "удался"... мама станцевала танец живота, я не знала, что мама увлечена восточными танцами и всё-бы ничего, но через каждые 20-30 минут, она просила "вставить " её номер. Станцевала она 8 ТАНЦЕВ( по 2 танца за раз)... это был перебор, но остановить я её не смогла. Гости явно начинали скучать, так как шоу танцевальное утомило. Скажу честно, в свой сценарий я кое-как уложилась... но расстроилась жутко... не ожидала такого шоу  :Grin:

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Мама невесты была в ударе, она меня предупредила, что поздравлять будет сама это типа сюрприз. Ну скажу я вам, сюрприз "удался"... мама станцевала танец живота, я не знала, что мама увлечена восточными танцами и всё-бы ничего, но через каждые 20-30 минут, она просила "вставить " её номер. Станцевала она 8 ТАНЦЕВ( по 2 танца за раз)... это был перебор, но остановить я её не смогла. Гости явно начинали скучать, так как шоу танцевальное утомило. Скажу честно, в свой сценарий я кое-как уложилась... но расстроилась жутко... не ожидала такого шоу


Ну а что тут сделаешь? Мама есть мама -- не пошлёшь ))) Но Вы ведь на свадьбе тоже "не покурить вышли". Тамада -- это ещё и начальство на свадьбе, авторитетный человек и своим авторитетом можно иногда и надавить. Деликатненько так, аккуратно, но твёрдо. Это приходит с опытом. Ну что-то типа....мммм....мама опять просится танцевать, а тут настала пора, короче запланировано какое-то другое значительное действие и её танец был бы сейчас вообще не в жилу. Тихонько ей на ухо "Ага, ага, хорошо, сейчас я вот только тут, и кстати мне будет нужна Ваша помощь". Направить активность в нужное Вам русло. Ну и самое главное. Нет ничего глупее, чем расстраиваться по поводу подобных казусов,...в сценарий уложилась, не уложилась -- это вообще ерунда. Бывают такие свадьбы, когда весь сценарий летит ко всем чертям с самого начала. И чем больше свадеб у Вас будет, тем чаще это будет происходить. Так на всё здоровья не хватит.

----------


## Мурашко Иван

*Анжелика.*, А в Эстонии тамада на скольких языках ведёт? Какие песни на танцах ставят?

----------


## Vrednulya

Маме просто были нужны зрители, а потом она, думаю, просто не смогла уже остановиться. С танцами такое встречается не слишком часто, а вот тема "Дайте спеть" - на каждом шагу. В прошлом сезоне вела свадьбу, где гости уже просили "Не давайте ей микрофон, пожалуйста",  я ее конечно выпускала попеть через раз, но в конце вечера, когда уже пора было заканчивать праздник и я просто начала игнорировать запросы, гостья закатила истерику от отборного мата к слезам. 
Есть, конечно, в этом мой минус - нужно было как-то выйти из ситуации иначе, но когда человек уже в неадеквате - я предпочла проигнорировать. Может был еще какой-то выход?

----------


## Мурашко Иван

*Vrednulya*, Выход есть. Пусть поёт до тех пор, пока гости, а лучше хозяева сами этого певца не оттащат))) Если хозяева "тормозят", то будет не лишним тихонько к ним подойти и шепнуть, мол этот товарищ мешает нам работать -- лезет и лезет на сцену, так вы либо как-то уберите его, либо он будет до посинения петь, а вы с гостями всё это будете слушать, я ж с ним драться не буду...Обычно действует.

----------


## svkon

У меня в таких случаях - лучшие друзья это - молодые и родители. Зависит от того, кто больше рулит парадом вообще, а не только на свадьбе. Я тихонько подхожу и говорю: "Хочу с вами посоветоваться (это ключевое слово!)...У меня запланировано то и то, а вот тот человек хочет того". А потом с чистой совестью говорю человеку: "мы с родителями (невестой, женихом) договорились, что будет так и так, а потом, если останется время...". Вот и на послудней свадьбе был папа, который хотел спеть 2 песни: одну после своего тоста (нотут приехал артист, которого заказали как сюрприз гости - и мы посоветовались, что будет петь артист), а вторую во вреся танца (я ее поставила туда, где у меня был запланированый танец после выкупа ворованой невесты). Все, и папа, остались довольны.
А по поводу мамы и невесты. Я часто делаю танец невесты с мамой, тем более песен много. Говорю что-то типа: "Что такое материнская любовь, ты узнаеш понастоящему только тогда, когда сама станеш мамою...бла-бла-бла". У меня, правда, танцуют под украинскую песню

----------


## galanata

Vrednulya,  А крестных родителей нельзя задействовать? Я в таких случаях прошу крестных поучаствовать, только , конечно, сразу заранее с ними это обговариваю. Еще никто не отказывался)))

----------


## Анжелика.

> Анжелика., А в Эстонии тамада на скольких языках ведёт? Какие песни на танцах ставят?


В зависимости от компании! Я веду только на русском и музыку у нас ставят и любят разную, в основном русскую. Ну например если в работе используем конкурс или шоу точнее, ЗВЁЗДЫ ЭСТРАДЫ, то у нас выходят на шоу не Анне Вески или Яак Йолла, а к примеру Эдита Пьеха, А. Пугачёва, Верка Сердючка... так что всё как и везде  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Я веду только на русском


Ваша местность-по-прежнему(и сейчас) -в основном русскоязычная, или...

----------


## Анжелика.

> Ваша местность-по-прежнему(и сейчас) -в основном русскоязычная, или...


 :Grin:  Ага! У нас ничё не меняется! Даже за последние лет 20 произошло нечто потрясающее, масленица в этом году праздновалась русская ... для нас это конечно нонсенс!  :Grin:

----------


## Анжелика.

Я вот о чём хотела рассказать, совсем не давно(9-ого марта) проводила юбилей 45 лет. Компания довольно близкая для меня, можно было шутить и хохмить вволю. Так вот хотелось чего-то такого... Юбиляр женщина, мама троих сыновей. Поздравление от детей решила разыграть в таком виде.
Я где-то на бескрайних просторах интернета, слямзила идею *подарить для юбиляра СЕДЬМОЕ НЕБО*.
 На ватмане наклеила облака, гостям до их прихода к бокальчикам прикрепила звёзды, скажу честно, как преподнести идея пришла не сразу. Потом по ходу дела пока на принтере делала распечатки для праздника, сделала плакат 45 баба ягодка опять... короче, сейчас фото покажу...
 ну и значит дети юбиляра дарят маме 7-ое небо, что-бы мама была от счастья сегодня на 7-ом небе, затем гостям говорю, что у каждого из них есть звёздочка, на которой нужно написать своё имя и своё заветное желание...материальное конечно например машину, кило золота и так далее, потом все свои звёзды вешаем на 7-ое небо и ставим подписи на плакате.

 Когда все подписались, я переворачиваю плакат. а там написано
Мы, нижеподписавшиеся
обязуемся в течении этого года
одарить юбиляра этими дарами!
Хохот стоял потрясающий! 
Вот собственно и сам плакатик
[IMG]http://*********ru/4346585m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Фелиция-77

Эффект неожиданности - это здорово! А я молодых "отправила" на седьмое небо. Правда пока один раз так делала. В конце вечера, когда прошел процесс бросания букета-подвязки и передачи очага. Говорила слова: "Сегодня такой день, что эмоции переполняют. Всё вокруг наполнено радостью и счастьем. Такое ощущение, что у молодых за спиной большие прекрасные белые кралья и они готовы улететь на седьмое небо! А давайте воплотим это в реальность!" Молодые вставали в центр большого куска белой ткани, оказываясь как бы на облаке, а гости вокруг колыхали ткань. Жених и невеста танцевали медленный танец.
Но этот момент буду дорабатывать.

----------


## Анжелика.

> Молодые вставали в центр большого куска белой ткани, оказываясь как бы на облаке, а гости вокруг колыхали ткань.


Идея хорошая, только не совсем практичная мне кажется, нужна наверное тонкая дорогая ткань, что-бы не мялась, да и потом следы не остаются от танцоров? Надо подумать как реализовать эту идею в совершенстве, может ткань взять синюю или голубую,тоже цвет неба и не такая маркая.

----------


## Анжелика.

Девочки и мальчики, вот у меня такой вопрос к вам...
Проводила такой конкурс и на свадьбе и на юбилее, главный приз шампанское огромная бутылка 2 литра  :Grin: 
1) Танцевальный марафон (приглашаю пары на танцпол, ставлю музыку попурри цыганочка, вальс, танго, ламбада и так далее примерно на 2-3 минуты)
выбывают 2-3 пары которые не справились с заданием, кто танец не вспомнил, а кто и не смог уже станцевать... ну всяко бывает, мне главное убрать лишние пары.
2) Даю каждой паре четверостишье из Агнии Барто, прошу каждую пару внимательно прочитать и изобразить стишок без слов, иногда такие шедевры выдают, просто супер! Ну и тут выбывают слабейшие пары, либо если совсем много пар, прошу зрителей выбрать аплодисментами  две лучшие пары.
3) ФИНАЛ... ВОТ ТУТ КРОЕТСЯ ВОПРОС, какое испытание провести для двух оставшихся пар??? Я играла с ними в игру твистер, но не всегда эта игра уместна.
Что вы посоветовали-бы провести в финале?

----------


## Alenanz

> Проводила такой конкурс и на свадьбе и на юбилее, главный приз шампанское огромная бутылка 2 литра


А какой смысл конкурса? Конкурс ради конкурса? Если придумать тему... выбрать самую артистичную пару или...варианты. Тогда и третий этап конкурса сам собой логично придумается. Ну это мое ИМХО...

----------


## Vrednulya

> Vrednulya, Выход есть. Пусть поёт до тех пор, пока гости, а лучше хозяева сами этого певца не оттащат)))


Да, и такое тоже бывало :) Думаю, что в каждой ситуации, наверное, нужно смотреть и ориентироваться на месте.



> А по поводу мамы и невесты. Я часто делаю танец невесты с мамой, тем более песен много. Говорю что-то типа: "Что такое материнская любовь, ты узнаешь по-настоящему только тогда, когда сама станешь мамою...бла-бла-бла". У меня, правда, танцуют под украинскую песню


А можtnt подсказать какую? У нас, к сожалению, не все понимают украинский язык, но украинские песни любят.



> Vrednulya, А крестных родителей нельзя задействовать? Я в таких случаях прошу крестных поучаствовать, только , конечно, сразу заранее с ними это обговариваю. Еще никто не отказывался)))


Я заметила, что сейчас на свадьбах очень редко встречаются крестные родители. :( А там, где они на свадьбу бывают приглашены, им не уделяется достаточное внимание.

----------


## Vrednulya

> Идея хорошая, только не совсем практичная мне кажется, нужна наверное тонкая дорогая ткань, что-бы не мялась,


Очень важную, но мой взгляд, тему затронули. 
Вопрос мятости костюмов, тканей и прочей атрибутики :Taunt: 
Меня, если честно, просто убивает, когда ведущие заставляют гостей одевать что-то мятое непонятной формы на себя, что потом при выходе оказывается или ползунками или балетной пачкой или еще чем-нибудь, типа мятой скоморошьей рубашки. Я прекрасно понимаю, что костюмы многие любят, что смотрится это здорово, но даже если они сделаны из самой дорогой ткани, но ужасно мятые, теряется весь эффект. Как вы обычно выходите из ситуации? Из какой-то ткани специальной шьете или наглаживаете и возите на вешалках? 
Конечно, когда ведущий постоянно в одном ресторане работает, это другое дело, а когда переезды и пр.?

----------


## Анжелика.

> А какой смысл конкурса? Конкурс ради конкурса? Если придумать тему... выбрать самую артистичную пару или...варианты.


Иногда и конкурс ради конкурса ... борьба за главный приз. Ну начинаю например, кто любит шампанское, какое , сколько... Потом спрашиваю кто хочет много шампанского сразу...желающих обычно очень много. Вот тогда говорю, ДАМЫ приглашают кавалеров(это срабатывает отлично, поскольку дамы более активны )... ну потом говорю, что-бы получить шампанское вам нужно пройти три испытания. Вобщем в зависимости от ситуации и события... придумываю на ходу тему.

----------


## Анжелика.

> Я прекрасно понимаю, что костюмы многие любят, что смотрится это здорово, но даже если они сделаны из самой дорогой ткани, но ужасно мятые, теряется весь эффект.


Вот поэтому к сожалению использую минимум костюмов, из дорогой ткани, которая не мнётся. Сварачиваю после выступления костюм в трубочку и укладываю в сумку. Конечно хочется иметь пару костюмов таких как цыганочка или сарафаны, но как это хранить , что-бы не потерять эстетический вид, пока для себя не придумала.

----------


## mel00elena

> А меня всегда выручает застольный момент с грузином... Заранее готовлю самые тупые, нерсуразные слова, которые не связаны между собой  - ЛИЗИНГ, импичмент, паршиво, ящик водки, Боря Моисеев, Сердючка и т. д..


Ириша, как говорится: "Все гениальное - просто" Это про твой конкурс. Уже представила себя на месте грузина... Вот ржака)))

----------


## mel00elena

> Дорогие мои, ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!!!Вчера впервые на свадьбе сделала музыкальное знакомство !


astashkina спасибо за нарезки. Обязательно пригодятся. Сама знаю, какой это труд

----------


## mel00elena

> подарить для юбиляра СЕДЬМОЕ НЕБО.


Анжелика прикольненько. Спасибки. Возьму в копилочку.

----------


## mel00elena

> Очень важную, но мой взгляд, тему затронули. 
> Вопрос мятости костюмов, тканей и прочей атрибутики


А я, если честно, вообще не люблю пкреодевать гостей в разные костюмы. если, конечно они сами этого не захотят (обговариваем все до мероприятия). Я вообще не понимаб ведущих, которые привозят на мероприятие баулы разной одежды. Получается, что гости развлекают сами себя? В чем суть работы ведущего на таком празднике? Так ты отдай в прокат все свои наряды, пусть гости переодеваются и развлекают себя сами. Невижу ничего смешного, когда мужики напяливают женские наряды и груди. Мое мнение, люди пришли отдыхать и смотреть шоу, которое должен организовать для них ведущий. Хотя, повторюсь, бывают исключения. Простите, если кого обидела своим высказыванием.

----------


## Анжелика.

> Анжелика прикольненько. Спасибки. Возьму в копилочку.


Да всегда пожалуйста! Буду рада если пригодится! У вас фото потрясающее, это вы в образе цыганки я так понимаю? Сами шили костюм? Я просто мечтаю о таком-же!

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Я вообще не понимаб ведущих, которые привозят на мероприятие баулы разной одежды.


А чего тут непонятного? Нравится им это. Большие сумки, огромные баулы....красота!)))



> Получается, что гости развлекают сами себя?


И это тоже. А что здесь плохого если гостям нравится?



> В чем суть работы ведущего на таком празднике?


Суть работы ведущего, в нашем случае тамады, прежде всего в *организации* праздника. Он должен уметь именно организовать. 



> Невижу ничего смешного, когда мужики напяливают женские наряды и груди.


А если гостям нравится? Мы вообще кого смешим (развлекаем) тамаду или всё же гостей?



> Так ты отдай в прокат все свои наряды, пусть гости переодеваются и развлекают себя сами.


Ну зачем утрировать? Всё должно быть органично. О чём договорились, то и провели. Хотят хозяева переодевалки -- пожалуйста, у меня есть, не хотят -- ради бога, мне меньше возни с сумками.



> Мое мнение, люди пришли отдыхать и смотреть шоу, которое должен организовать для них ведущий.


Ну дык таки же да! Только не надо забывать один момент. Всё это снимается на видео и в последствии гостям, хозяевам и конечно молодожёнам будет интереснее смотреть на выступление своих собственных гостей. Все лажи видеооператор с фотографом поубирают, вырежут и останется память на долгие годы о свадьбе с весёлыми гостями.



> Простите, если кого обидела своим высказыванием.


Да ну! Всё в порядке. Побольше позитива и всё у нас получится!)))

----------


## Фелиция-77

> дети юбиляра дарят маме 7-ое небо, что-бы мама была от счастья сегодня на 7-ом небе, затем гостям говорю, что у каждого из них есть звёздочка, на которой нужно написать своё имя и своё заветное желание...материальное конечно например машину, кило золота и так далее, потом все свои звёзды вешаем на 7-ое небо и ставим подписи на плакате.


Спасибо, Анжелика. Вспомнила,  как-то давно на свадьбе делала еще такой вариант: на стене вешала открытку-сердце большого размера с наклеенными маленькими сердечками. Заранее писала на обратной стороне сердечек обязанности, а гости оставляли свои имена-фамилии  на них. Затем зачитывала, кто и чем поможет молодым. Например: семья Ивановых будет нянчиться с малышом, а Петр Петрович поможет с ремонтом в квартире, кто-то пригласит на шашлыки и т.п.



> Идея хорошая, только не совсем практичная мне кажется, нужна наверное тонкая дорогая ткань, что-бы не мялась, да и потом следы не остаются от танцоров? Надо подумать как реализовать эту идею в совершенстве, может ткань взять синюю или голубую,тоже цвет неба и не такая маркая.


Световые эффекты интересно играют на белом и в темноте. А доработать хотелось продолжение, т.к. гостям тяжело минуты 3 (всю медленную композицию) двигать тканью. На той свадьбе, где я проводила этот момент,  после работы  фото-видео операторов я быстренько свернула ткань и продолжили обычный танец. Думаю, может сделать выход  ангелочка с лепестками роз или без них. Я это направление имела ввиду доработать. В любом случае, спасибо.

[QUOTE=Vrednulya;4614522]Очень важную, но мой взгляд, тему затронули. 
Вопрос мятости костюмов, тканей и прочей атрибутики :Taunt: 
QUOTE]
Конечно, костюмы и реквизит пачкуются и мнуться. Всегда стираю и глажу. Даже если мероприятия идут 2-3 дня подряд. После каждого стираю, если необходимо. НО складываю за час до выхода на работу. По приезду на место сразу же раскладываю. Костюмы выглядят прилично. А ткань для костюмов подбираю по внешнему виду,  менее мнущуюся и по демократичной цене.

----------


## Анжелика.

> на стене вешала открытку-сердце большого размера с наклеенными маленькими сердечками. Заранее писала на обратной стороне сердечек обязанности, а гости оставляли свои имена-фамилии на них. Затем зачитывала, кто и чем поможет молодым. Например: семья Ивановых будет нянчиться с малышом, а Петр Петрович поможет с ремонтом в квартире, кто-то пригласит на шашлыки и т.п.


 :Grin:  Класс! То-то гости обрадовались когда суть поняли!




> Думаю, может сделать выход ангелочка с лепестками роз или без них.


Я понимаю, что это красиво, у меня была похожая идея, молодые забунтовали - типа ангелочков своих мы ещё увидим когда время придёт. У меня на свадьбе, которую я проводила просто детки осыпали лепестками роз, было очень мило и молодые были в восторге.  :Grin:

----------


## Фелиция-77

> Девочки и мальчики, вот у меня такой вопрос к вам...
> Проводила такой конкурс и на свадьбе и на юбилее, главный приз шампанское огромная бутылка 2 литра 
> 1) Танцевальный марафон (приглашаю пары на танцпол, ставлю музыку попурри цыганочка, вальс, танго, ламбада и так далее примерно на 2-3 минуты)
> выбывают 2-3 пары которые не справились с заданием, кто танец не вспомнил, а кто и не смог уже станцевать... ну всяко бывает, мне главное убрать лишние пары.
> 2) Даю каждой паре четверостишье из Агнии Барто, прошу каждую пару внимательно прочитать и изобразить стишок без слов, иногда такие шедевры выдают, просто супер! Ну и тут выбывают слабейшие пары, либо если совсем много пар, прошу зрителей выбрать аплодисментами  две лучшие пары.
> 3) ФИНАЛ... ВОТ ТУТ КРОЕТСЯ ВОПРОС, какое испытание провести для двух оставшихся пар??? Я играла с ними в игру твистер, но не всегда эта игра уместна.
> Что вы посоветовали-бы провести в финале?


Я бы на финал поставила танцевальный марафон. А в начале провела дефиле пар или презентанцию пар. Для этого предложила парам пройти под разную музыку. Например: url=http://webfile.ru/6444329]Скачать 023 дефиле женщин.mp3 с WebFile.RU[/url]
Скачать 023 дефиле мужчин.mp3 с WebFile.RU
(Первый раз выставляю музыку. Не знаю, получиться или нет).

----------


## Фелиция-77

Скачать 023 дефиле женщин.mp3 с WebFile.RU Уф! Со второй попытки. :Smile3:

----------


## Vrednulya

> А я, если честно, вообще не люблю пкреодевать гостей в разные костюмы. если, конечно они сами этого не захотят (обговариваем все до мероприятия). Я вообще не понимаб ведущих, которые привозят на мероприятие баулы разной одежды. Получается, что гости развлекают сами себя? В чем суть работы ведущего на таком празднике? Так ты отдай в прокат все свои наряды, пусть гости переодеваются и развлекают себя сами. Не вижу ничего смешного, когда мужики напяливают женские наряды и груди. Мое мнение, люди пришли отдыхать и смотреть шоу, которое должен организовать для них ведущий. Хотя, повторюсь, бывают исключения. Простите, если кого обидела своим высказыванием.


Суть работы, согласна с Иваном, именно в том, чтобы организовать. А вот возить с собой баулы или нет - это зависит от того, чего гости ждут от праздника - раз, и каков у ведущего стиль проведения - два. 
Мне по моей лени баулы тяжко возить  :Meeting:  с детства дорожные сумки терпеть ненавижу. Но костюмированные конкурсы как часть представления уважаю. Опять же - при условии достойных костюмов и их опрятного внешнего вида. 
Хотя на мой вкус - аксессуары интереснее и места меньше занимают: короны, парики, шляпы и пр.

----------


## Анжелика.

> Скачать 023 дефиле женщин.mp3 с WebFile.RU Уф! Со второй попытки.


Спасибо, музычку оставила себе!!!  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ТАМАДА ЛОРА

Всем коллегам привет! Хочу поинтересоваться - с вами тоже такое происходит? Я в последнее время на мероприятиях работаю, как оголтелая, можно сказать нон-стопом. Бедные д-джеи вешаются: порой даже в туалет сбегать некогда. И это всё из-за насыщенности программы музыкальными нарезочками. То есть, раньше их задачей было фоновую  музычку вовремя поставить, отбивочки, танцевальные блоки, вокал. А сейчас говорят, что не успевают один материал отработать до совершенства, а  я уже другой тащу внедрять в программу.  Да и заметила, что материала всё больше и больше- времени провести даже самые хорошо идущие фишки катастрофически не хватает. А если ещё шоу-программа с артистами впридачу- так вообще жесть. Беру-то я почасовую оплату, а на деле получается: то гости поздравляют, то артисты выступают, то перкурить захотели, то танцевать уже пора, то за стол  посадить надо бы! Вот и приходится во все эти моменты ещё и свои развлекательные дела вклинивать. В итоге: попа в мыле у меня к концу вечера, д-джей замученный, наверное. А гости....А гости, когда как? Когда программа нашпигованна концертными номерами- говорят, что-то мы сегодня мало играли! Когда  их проводить-то, если всего итак много ( конферанс ведущей, интерактив, массовые танцевальные игры, кричалки, хлопалки, топалки и т.д). У многих интерактив не воспринимается, как конкурсы. И иногда меня прямо просят провести конкурсы какие-нибудь с клубничкой ( с бананами, зубочитсками, насосами). Насмотрятся ютуба и ждут от меня подобного. Я, конечно, провожу и такие конкурсы- но всегда знаю, где и когда это уместно. А гости-то порой не подозревают о том, что публика разноплановая, что с молодыми оговорены игровые моменты. И начинают мне навязывать всякую фигню. Потом ещё и обижаются, что я их мягко говоря, отправила на хутор бабочек ловить с их идеями.
К чему я всё это говорю?  Да к тому, что раньше я вда-три часа и готова к мероприятию. А сейчас часами, днями, неделями пропадаю здесь или на других форумах. Авотпилотом варю, убираюсь, бегаю по магазинам, встречаюсь с заказчиками, ИИИИИИ всё быстро-быстро- чтобы снова припасть к монитору! Это чтО - За_ви_Си_мость?  Всё ищу чего-то, всё-то мне мало, пытаюсь сама себя переплюнуть! Может это и нызывается самосовершенстование! Но я заметила, что меня полностью поглотили  интернетсообщества творческих людей. Я вся тутА, а не с семьёй, друзьями...Может это временно. Или это уже не лечится. И что самое страшное- что мне-то всё это нравится!

----------


## mel00elena

> Да всегда пожалуйста! Буду рада если пригодится! У вас фото потрясающее, это вы в образе цыганки я так понимаю? Сами шили костюм? Я просто мечтаю о таком-же!


К сожалению шить сама не умею. Поэтому костюм шила швея. К сожалению петь не умею, зато танцую. Вот именно в образе цыганки и танцую сама на мероприятиях, так сказать, экономлю заказчикам деньги на оплату отдельных номеров (шутка конечно). Но мне очень нравится. Потом сама же и вывожу гостей на танцпол после всех запланированных обрядов (смотря какой праздник). А за комментарий спасибо.

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Может это и нызывается самосовершенстование!


Это называется работа на износ, а самосовершенствованию нет пределов, как ремонт, который нельзя закончить, его можно только прекратить. 
Если всё устраивает, то так держать! Если всё же какие-то сомнения гложат, то можно прислушаться вот к такому высказыванию:
"Люди тратят своё здоровье, что бы заработать деньги, а потом тратят деньги, что бы вернуть здоровье". Что самое печальное, второе получается значительно хуже.

----------


## Саблегубик

> У многих интерактив не воспринимается, как конкурсы.


Кстати, я тоже это заметила. 



> Когда программа нашпигованна концертными номерами- говорят, что-то мы сегодня мало играли!


А вы не обсуждаете с заказчиком такой вопрос "Что вы ожидаете от праздника?" Я всегда его задаю. Если говорят "Чтобы было весело"- тогда все в моих руках, я буду делать так как считаю нужным. А вот если скажут "Играть любим" или "Переодеваться", тогда этого будет больше чем обычно.




> Это чтО - За_ви_Си_мость?


Да. Это зависимость. Блин, как мне хорошо, что интернет есть на работе и дома я не отрываю время. Сижу тут полностью смену- никому не мешаю.

----------


## ТАМАДА ЛОРА

> А вы не обсуждаете с заказчиком такой вопрос "Что вы ожидаете от праздника?" Я всегда его задаю.


Да, естественно, обсуждается всё детально! Но порой, заказчики даже не представляют себе, как непросто уложиться ведущей в конкретный промежуток времени, чтобы при этом все успели хорошо покушать, потанцевать( ведь у д-джея тоже своя программа, помимо работы с тамадой), пообщаться ( что не мало важно- многие ведь встречаются только на торжествах) и при этом, чтобы были веселые конкурсы, не скучно( как некоторые интересно выражаются), и ещё  выступление артистов отсмотреть! И порой бывает, что заказали кучу артистов, а потом уже идут на встречу со мной. Получается, что ставят перед фактом. Вот и крутишься потом, как заведенная, что бы всё прошло гладко, ненавязчиво, без заминок. Ещё нужно подстраиваться под кухню ( ведь многие заведения тоже диктуют свои правила).  А когда проходят мероприятия-концерты, так там что не работать-то! Считаю, это очень легкий вариант для ведущей- веди себе, да веди, никто не ждёт от тебя супер-пупер конкурсов, активизации. Всё идёт чинно, с толком, с расстановкой. Сложнее работать в "одну каску" - когда приходят на праздник, и ждут всё время чего-то, при этом не проявляя особого желания во всём происходящем участвовать. Вот где приходится попотеть. Ну ни мне вам рассказывать, что такое - театр одного актёра!!!!  Клёво, когда гости отзывчивые- лепи из них, что хочешь. После таких мероприятий даже усталость совсем другая- такая томнаяяяя. Устал-но доволен!!!

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> конкурс "норки" - принцип игры со стульями, когда их на 1 меньше, чем участников, только вместо стульев девчонки стоят раздвинув ноги (они - норки),


я, конечно, иногда провожу игры на грани фола. но послушаете, я еще понимаю "белочки и дубки", но "норки" просто не комильфо. только на очень тесной и раскрепощенной вечеринке.

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Девочки , здравствуйте! Выкладываю вам , как пример, трек. Это соло Бабы Яги я записывала для новогоднего утренника. Я сама певица, немного пародирую. Мы вместе с вами сможем создавать какие наработки с музыкальным обрамлением, как к утренникам, так и к юбилеям, свадьбам и т.д.  Давайте творить что-то новое! http://files.mail.ru/9C94DB707E384A22B8242F755CDE78D3

----------


## dy_mila

[IMG]http://*********org/3153105.jpg[/IMG]
Здравствуйте! Выкладываю фото невест. Провожу для выкупа невесты. Говорю, что узнав о том, что со свадебного торжества уворовали невесту, огромное количество невест рвется прямо в зал попробовать свои силы. 3 разных образа невест по очереди под различную музыку дефилируют перед женихом и гостями. И т. к. жених не выбирает ни одну из дефилирующих дам, он объясняется  в любви своей невесте под романтическую музыку.

----------


## dy_mila

> Я вообще не понимаб ведущих, которые привозят на мероприятие баулы разной одежды. Получается, что гости развлекают сами себя? В чем суть работы ведущего на таком празднике?


У людей разный менталитет, веселятся и отдыхают они по-разному. А задача тамады- удовлетворить желания клиента (разумные конечно). Хотят заказчики переодевания - переодеваем. Хотят томно и гламурно провести время - помогаем.Я считаю, что профессионализм тамады заключается и в гибкости .




> Невижу ничего смешного, когда мужики напяливают женские наряды и груди.


если я не ошибаюсь, то ряженые на свадьбах присутствуют из покон веков.

Нас много, ведущих, и мы все разные, и мнения наши могут не совпадать. И это нормально

----------


## Саблегубик

> и мнения наши могут не совпадать


Правы. Я не переодеваю мужчин в женские платья- галочка у меня такая, и убрать ее не могу почему-то. А у вас понравилось. Видно, что костюмы не из бабушкиного сундука.

----------


## dy_mila

[IMG]http://*********org/3177146.jpg[/IMG]
выкуп невесты свидетельницей и подружками: кан-кан.

----------


## dy_mila

> Видно, что костюмы не из бабушкиного сундука.


в костюмы я вкладываю немалые деньги, потому что есть люди, которые не могут пригласить профессиональных артистов( и их не мало).И для них и их гостей в радость переодеться и почуствовать себя в роли артистов. Да и на видео потом прикольней смотреть на своих.

----------


## dy_mila

[IMG]http://*********org/3154612.jpg[/IMG]
такие у меня цыгане

----------


## dy_mila

[IMG]http://*********org/3191479.jpg[/IMG]
или вот такие

----------


## dy_mila

[IMG]http://*********org/3204790.jpg[/IMG]
это мои индейцы. Правда сейчас костюмы доработаны: через плечо меховые накидки

----------


## dy_mila

[IMG]http://*********org/3197641.jpg[/IMG]
мои надувные костюмы

----------


## dy_mila

Конечно же не всегда я использую костюмы. Праздники организую и так: с привлечением артистов
http://*********org/3192520.jpg

----------


## dy_mila

на фото цыганское шоу " Аллюр"

----------


## Саблегубик

> выкуп невесты свидетельницей и подружками: кан-кан.


Красиво! Мне вообще не нравится когда в кан- кан переодевают мужчин, а тут логично- женский танец, танцуют девушки.




> такие у меня цыгане


Красивые!




> это мои индейцы. Правда сейчас костюмы доработаны: через плечо меховые накидки


Я если честно, пыталась понять- а где индейцы то? Розовенькие... гламурненькие....  :Taunt:  вот их бы лучше другим цветом сделала. 
Не в обиду! Прикольно!




> мои надувные костюмы


Они всегда смотрятся выигрышно! :Grin:

----------


## Vrednulya

> Конечно же не всегда я использую костюмы. Праздники организую и так: с привлечением артистов
> http://*********org/3192520.jpg


Костюмы потрясающие!
Как вы все это возите?

----------


## Натуса

Всем добрый вечер, вот уже пару дней с нетерпением жду вечера, чтобы уединиться и окунуться с головой в чтение и обдумывание, ну и, конечно, бережного сохранения бесценного материала, который здесь в избытке. Собственные наработки есть, но они в сравнении с вашими какие- то неглобальные что ли кажутся( тем неменее хочу поделиться фишкой, которую взяла с "уральских пельменей" песня про ларек , переделала слова, использовали уже 3 раза ( нг, встреча выпускников, юбилей) идет на ура, но тут условие, что тамада должен априори петь неплохо, а так заводит. Ччтобы понять, в чем суть, посмотрите сначала оригинал, я не смогла вынести ссылку на ютубе((( пока учусь, а потом дело фантазии и конкретного случая.     
Банкет на встрече выпускников педучилища (. 15 лет спустя)
Мы встретились в кафе- Фе фе
В Советске " На обочине"
Сегодня праздник у девчат
И все от радости кричат
Най на на на на на на...

15 лет прошло уже
А мы еще в своем уме
И даже выпить мы нальем
Давайте все нам подпоем
Най нана на на на на на ...

А ( имя) не поет Ет ет
Он песню предает Ет ет
Для песни массовость нужна
Давайте пойте все На на
Най на на на на на на...

Ах наша песня хороша
В ней педучилища душа
Марина свет Ивановна( это классная мама) 
Давайте теперь Вы На на
Най на нана нана на...

Слова у песни нелегки
Но здесь сидят филологи
Сидят и математики
Споем теперь Кики
Ки кик ик кикики

Спасибо вам мои друзья
Хочу подарок сделать я
Раз вы такие молодцы
Споем все дружно Цы цы цы
Цы цыцы цы цыц цыц ыц

А я ведь не шучу Чу чу
Ведь я не замолчу Чу чу
Пока мне не поможете
Домой пойти не сможете
Най на на на на на 

И так можно до бесконечности. Сразу предупрежу, пока не послушаете оригинал, все выше  написанное может показаться бредом, но поверьте, проходит всегда весело, и все поют, даже без фонограммы)))) фууу страшно))) это мой дебют здесь)

----------


## conehko

Есть много разных ПЕРЕСТРАИВАЛОК, хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение. У нас городок маленький и обменяться мнениями не с кем.                                                                                                                       "ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЕ"- 2 команды по 6 человек, на обе ноги, скотчем по кругу ноги (пятен не оставляет, ни на колготах, ни на брюках) по 1 букве "ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЕ". У одного человека - 2 буквы, вытягивает сам участник не глядя. Затем читаю текст и каждая команда строит слова ( 1 предложение в нем 1 слово). Выставляют только ту ногу на которой буква нужная.Чья команда быстрее составит слово.                                                                                                                                           " Был солнечный ДЕНЬ. Это было РОЖДЕНИЕ юбиляра. Хотя собирался пойти ДОЖДЬ.  Лучи солнца нежно грели юбиляра, так как именно сегодня у него ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ!"                                                                                                                       Представьте в каких иногда позах были участники.

----------


## Натуса

Видела, как это работает по Муз Тв, весело, подвижно) , только там оочень крупные буквы и на все тело в виде куба, по 2 буквы тоже, может быть не на ногу, а на грудь и на спину, ведь делается и ради зрителей, чтобы видно гостям было. А так хорошая идея

----------


## mel00elena

> Видела, как это работает по Муз Тв, весело, подвижно) , только там оочень крупные буквы и на все тело в виде куба, по 2 буквы тоже, может быть не на ногу, а на грудь и на спину, ведь делается и ради зрителей, чтобы видно гостям было. А так хорошая идея


Я тоже видела эти надетые на тело кубы с буквами. Захотелось тоже усложнить обычный конкурс. Думаю, что интереснее и веселее будет смотреться по две буквы. Одна в руках, другую на спину повесить. А еще мне там нравится конкурс "мужских и женских дел". Тоже очень смешно получается, главное есть где разгуляться. Можно использовать практически на всех мероприятиях

----------


## conehko

> Я тоже видела эти надетые на тело кубы с буквами. Захотелось тоже усложнить обычный конкурс. Думаю, что интереснее и веселее будет смотреться по две буквы. Одна в руках, другую на спину повесить. А еще мне там нравится конкурс "мужских и женских дел". Тоже очень смешно получается, главное есть где разгуляться. Можно использовать практически на всех мероприятиях


Согласна, но когда на каждой ноге по букве и нужно выставить обе ноги и в разных местах..... А буквы делаю на А4 только альбомный вариант, где-то 2\3 листа.Когда провожу гости не за столом

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> это мои индейцы.


печальная картина... не хотела бы я, чтобы мой муж вышел к гостям в образе вот такого голопузого и в юбке индейца...

----------


## Марина Миг

> печальная картина... не хотела бы я, чтобы мой муж вышел к гостям в образе вот такого голопузого и в юбке индейца...


А мой и не вышел бы ))) Хотя он парень без комплексов. Может, они в детстве не наигрались не напереодевались.

----------


## лоренчик

Я делаю так. Издавна на Руси считали счастливым человеком того кто за столом чихнет вот и мы с вами давайте все дружно чихнем.Разделила прорепетировала чтобы четко и чихнули Одна сторона ЯЩИК другая сторона ХРЯЩИК и третья СПИЧКИ.И враз все вместе.И потом говорю Будьте здоровы вего вам доброго и пою в заключении песню Ваенге "ЖЕЛАЮ СЧАСТЬЯ".

----------


## conehko

А что значит конкурс "Мужских и женских дел"? Утром спешила и не написала, если можно расскажите. Спасибо.

----------


## dy_mila

> Костюмы потрясающие!
> Как вы все это возите?


костюмы много места не занимают.Перевожу их в кофрах.

----------


## dy_mila

> печальная картина... не хотела бы я, чтобы мой муж вышел к гостям в образе вот такого голопузого и в юбке индейца...


у людей, я уже писала, разный менталитет, и веселяться они по-разному. Где-то неприемлемы переодевания вообще, а где-то просто необходимы людям. Если для вас картина печальная, значит, вы относитесь к первым. Вот и вся арифметика. 
Когда ко мне приходят клиенты, я в начале интересуюсь: а как они видят свою свадьбу. А далее уже вместе обговариваем программу.

----------


## conehko

> Ешё одна "мулечка" получилась очень трогательной вначале и залихватски весёлой в финале. за идею взяла "шаги" и сама их досочиняла.
> музыка на шаги в контакте называется Сердцебиение - (Импульс).
> 
> По центру невеста.. по две стороны напротив друг друга – тёща и жених
> 
>    В каждой вновь родившейся семье образуются необыкновенного сочетания прекрасные и добрые цветы отношений. Не только в паре муж-жена. Один из удивительных цветов – это отношения молодого мужа с мамой невесты. И сейчас, мы с вами, присутствуем на чарующем обряде превращения из мамы невесты – в понимающую тёщу, и из парня дочери в  заботливого сына.  Семь шагов. Семь простых шагов стоит сделать им навстречу друг другу и  эти два сердца, любящие одну восхитительною женщину, соединятся навсегда. Что бы вместе Любить. Беречь. Лелеять и Оберегать. Итак,  
> Шаг первый – с этим шагом вы признаёте право друг друга на её любовь и защиту.
>  Шаг второй – вы доверяете друг другу настолько, что обещаете не задавать лишних вопросов в трудные минуты.
> Шаг третий – зять обещает себе что не пройдёт мимо не вбитого гвоздя в доме тёщи любимой и всегда ей поможет
> ...


Может я чего-то не поняла, но подскажите 3-й и 4-й шаги, отдельно теща и отдельно зять тогда шагов получается 6, или во всех случаях они шагают вместе?

----------


## conehko

Предложили провести свадьбу слабослышащих молодых (проводила с ДЦП), а какие здесь могут быть подводные камни? Может кто-то проводил, поделитесь опытом проведения.

----------


## Ганина Галина

*dy_mila*, Люда!!! Обалденные костюмы!!! А невесты такие обстоятельные! Классно!!!

----------


## astashkina

> Где-то неприемлемы переодевания вообще, а где-то просто необходимы людям.


Я полностью согласна с этим мнением!  
Лично я уже не хочу возиться с костюмами, но клиенты, приходящие на встречи, требуют зрелищ. А зрелища, в их понимании, как раз и есть  эти самые ПЕРЕОДЕВАШКИ....... Ну что с ними будешь делать!? Вот вчера, из троих пришедших на встречи ( 14,21 апр., и 7 июля) Только июльскую свадьбу приболтала на тематику.Остальным подавай Сердючку и цыган.... ( тьфу ты блин, НЕ кочУ), но это наша работа.......

----------


## лоренчик

Здравствуйте,незнаю можно вставить уважаемая курочка.
Дорогие друзья, прошу обратить внимание на сосуды, наполненные песком разного цвета. Каждый цвет обозначает что-то особо сокровенное и важное для нашего именинника.
 Так как дочерей 3 - это же ассоциация со сказкой.
 Живёт на свете сильный, целеустремлённый и т.п. мужчина, и растут, цветут у него в саду семейном 3 дочери. Клава - старшая, самоуверенная, волевая и т.п., как песок зелёного цвета, Маша - средняя, умная, ласкова и т.п., как песок жёлтого цвета, Света - милая, отзывчивая и.т.п., как песок бирюзового цвета (предлагаю взять из справочника хар-ку имён). Ещё в саду семейном цветок есть неземной красоты - яркий, неординарный и т.п., как песок белого цвета - это Василиса (внучка). Каждую приглашаешь и папу тоже. 
У каждой из Вас, прекрасные девушки, сосуд наполнен самыми важными, трепетными воспоминаниями, которые случались в Вашей жизни. Но какого бы цвета не был песок, что бы он не обозначал - Вы частички, песчинки единого целого. Именно в сердце Вашего папы Вы - его самые лучшие надежды, мечты, переживания, воспоминания. Вы - его красочный узор жизни. И сейчас я Вам предлагаю показать всем гостям, какой семейный узор рисуете Вы в сердце Вашего главного мужчины. И они ссыпают по очереди песок.
Можно сделать от родственников ,родни с той другой стороны.

----------


## Pikusja

> Видела, как это работает по Муз Тв, весело, подвижно) , только там оочень крупные буквы и на все тело в виде куба, по 2 буквы тоже, может быть не на ногу, а на грудь и на спину, ведь делается и ради зрителей, чтобы видно гостям было. А так хорошая идея


Мне тоже кажется.что лучше сделать на грудь и на спину. Два листа можно ленточками соединить,чтобы получился как передничек-нагрудничек такой,ну или как у бегунов номер одевается на завязочках.
Надеюсь,понятно объяснила  :Blush2:  
А вот скотчем лично я бы не хотела,чтобы мне на колготки скотч клеили.ИМХО

----------


## Pikusja

Я вот тут подумала,что делать буквы на груди на спине не совсем всё таки удобно, если в перестраивалке у одного участника в слове сразу обе буквы используются.
А что если сделать рукавички!  :Yahoo:  Ну не обычные рукавички, а такие больши-и-и-и-е рукавицы,как для стройки или как на кухне рукавички-прихватки. И буквы нашить или наклеить. И тогда легко решается проблема,если слово большое,а гостей мало,то у каждого участника по две рукавички с буковками. А если в слове обе буковки у одного участника,так это какие гимнастические трюки он может показать,чтобы двумя руками в составлении слова поучаствовать! 
И зрелищно получится!  :Grin:  Как думаете?
Их же можно яркими сделать или в тон свадьбы даже!

----------


## astashkina

> astashkina спасибо за нарезки


Очень рада. деФФФчоночки, что ндравлится вам мой маленький труд! :Blush2:

----------


## Varvara

> Предложили провести свадьбу слабослышащих молодых (проводила с ДЦП), а какие здесь могут быть подводные камни? Может кто-то проводил, поделитесь опытом проведения.


Спроси у Loruna, она работает со слабослышащими....

----------


## Инна-Ника

Сообщение от conehko  
Предложили провести свадьбу слабослышащих молодых (проводила с ДЦП), а какие здесь могут быть подводные камни? Может кто-то проводил, поделитесь опытом проведения.


Я работала несколько свадеб у слабослышащих..  девоньки проблем не было вообще.. я была поражена.. ребята даже танцевали причём в ритм, как положено.. у них очень развито какое то чувство  музыку чувствуют, такт даже по колебаниям пола.. так мне объяснила сурдопереводчица.. Одна свадьба у меня была -ребята совсем не слышали.. тогда с ними работала сурдопереводчица, ещё две пары были, где один из молодожёнов хоть чуточку слышал.. тогда всё объяснял по ходу своей половинке... ребята, если в своём кругу гуляют -проблем никаких и радуются как дети.. Единственное я не слишком быстро говорила

----------


## Славина

> А что если сделать рукавички!  Ну не обычные рукавички, а такие больши-и-и-и-е рукавицы,как для стройки или как на кухне рукавички-прихватки. И буквы нашить или наклеить.


А не проще ли тогда взять эти буквы просто в руки, что мы всегда и делаем  :Grin:  

Только буквы красивые, яркие, красочные, вот вам и зрелищно и без мороки с пришиванием. 

Когда буквы на ногах тут свой прикол.

----------


## dy_mila

> Обалденные костюмы!!! А невесты такие обстоятельные! Классно!!!


Ганина Галина, спасибо, прям приободрила.

----------


## conehko

> Мне тоже кажется.что лучше сделать на грудь и на спину. Два листа можно ленточками соединить,чтобы получился как передничек-нагрудничек такой,ну или как у бегунов номер одевается на завязочках.
> Надеюсь,понятно объяснила  
> А вот скотчем лично я бы не хотела,чтобы мне на колготки скотч клеили.ИМХО




Проводила не один раз со скотчем, ни пятен, легко снимается, вот на голое тело...... депиляция! На руки - компании, где высокопоставленные гости, а ноги молодежи




> Сообщение от conehko  
> Предложили провести свадьбу слабослышащих молодых (проводила с ДЦП), а какие здесь могут быть подводные камни? Может кто-то проводил, поделитесь опытом проведения.
> Спроси у Loruna, она работает со слабослышащими...



Спасибо, уже написала ей сообщение.

Даже научилась фото поставить!!!!




> Сообщение от Ганина Галина  
> Обалденные костюмы!!! А невесты такие обстоятельные! Классно!!!


А где их можно посмотреть ? И не могу в одном сообщении с разных сообщений писать, или это не возможно?

----------


## Ганина Галина

> А где их можно посмотреть ?


На 41-ой странице этой темы, начиная с поста №602

----------


## Fomkina

> Предложили провести свадьбу слабослышащих молодых (проводила с ДЦП), а какие здесь могут быть подводные камни? Может кто-то проводил, поделитесь опытом проведения.


Я проводила выпускной у ребят слабослышащих и глухих,и свадьбу.Мои наблюдения : 1.Говорить четко, не быстро,чтоб видели ваш артикуляционный апарат
2.Фразы ,предложения лаконичные,не витиеватые.Ребята все понимают(они считывают с губ)
3.Предлагать моменты зрелищные,костюмированые.
4. танцуют(только музыку  погромче)
5.Игры командные
если есть вопросы,с удовольствием отвечу.

----------


## conehko

Спасибо Танечка! На свадьбе все как обычно проводили? Что-то типа ответить и прочитать лучше не брать.

----------


## conehko

> идею подарить для юбиляра СЕДЬМОЕ НЕБО.


Это как раз к СЕДЬМОМУ НЕБУ:
Желаю ВАМ быть всегда во всем ПЕРВЫМИ, 
Чтобы всегда с вами была ВТОРАЯ половинка,
 никогда не чувствовать себя ТРЕТЬИМ лишним, 
иметь ЧЕТЫРЕ угла в которые вы возвращаетесь с любовью,
 все делать на ПЯТЬ, 
чтобы вас никогда не подводило ШЕСТОЕ чувство
 и чтобы вы были на СЕДЬМОМ небе от счастья!

----------


## conehko

Мне на 2-й день свадьбы нравится проводить "Поцелуйное породнение", если свадьба 1 день то не всегда успеваешь проводить. (когда-то подсмотрела у одного тамады, может это и не хорошо, но слизала, теперь есть еще и украинский вариант). 

Прошу выйти молодых и родителей, становятся в том порядке как сами стали. Специально не ставлю! Затем стихи и они сами выполняют, гости аплодируют. 

Мы по полюшку гуляли
Заходили в рощу,

Ну-ка, зятюшка родной
Поцелуй-ка тещу.

Завтра вновь сюда придем 
Будем пить и есть уху,

Свекровь наша дорогая
 поцелуй сноху.

Никогда вам бед не знать бы
 поцелуйтесь обе свахи.

Вьется по полю дорожка
 свекор поцелуйте сношку

Будет ваша жизнь легка 
теща поцелуй зятька

Пир горой длинна любовь 
невеста поцелуй свекровь

Каша с маслицем сладка 
тесть целуй скорей зятька

Да семейка ничего 
зять целуй тестя своего

Зять частенько не балуй
 еще раз тестя поцелуй

Чтобы кошелек молодоженов не был тощим 
нужно, чтобы свекровь поцеловала тещу

Чтобы молодые все жизнь были вместе 
свекровь поцелуйте тестя

Чтобы в доме был лад да любовь 
уважаемый тесть поцелуйте свекровь

А чтоб детишек-рой была полная чаша 
дорогая свекровь целовать свекра очередь ваша

Гости все на них любуйтесь 
муж с женою поцелуйтесь
горько!

Обычно путаются кто есть кто и в конце молодые целуются, а родители забывают о себе. Это в блок посвящения тещи, зятя и т.д.     Может кому-то пригодится.

----------


## astashkina

Девочки, ещё раз ссылку на знакомство размещаю
Что то говорят не открывалась.
Ловите. http://files.mail.ru/CF6FCCCBBD3A41498FE8FBEDF994408A

----------


## astashkina

Немного неизменное знакомство
http://files.mail.ru/240713D8E62F4A80AC04558D2B5B1080

----------


## astashkina

> files.mail.ru/0623073E09694438AD5FB092F8CC4440


что то не так .... :No2: стряно :Tu: 
  files.mail.ru/0623073E09694438AD5FB092F8CC4440

----------


## conehko

> что то не так ....стряно
> files.mail.ru/0623073E09694438AD5FB092F8CC4440


А у меня все читается и сбросилось быстро. СПАСИБО.(Проверяла специально)

----------


## Курица

> что то не так ....стряно
>   files.mail.ru/0623073E09694438AD5FB092F8CC4440


Ируся, подсказочку запомни-секрет такой- при размещении ссылок, как только ты её, родимую скопировала и в свой пост вставила-ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО нажми на ПРОБЕЛ, тогда она после отправки твоего ответа "посинеет", станет рабочей! :Aga:

----------


## Фелиция-77

> Видела, как это работает по Муз Тв, весело, подвижно) , только там оочень крупные буквы и на все тело в виде куба, по 2 буквы тоже, может быть не на ногу, а на грудь и на спину, ведь делается и ради зрителей, чтобы видно гостям было. А так хорошая идея


Да, идея замечательная! Может кубы сделать по принципу таких коробочек:
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3321056m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
В развёрнутом виде объёмный куб будет выглядеть как полоса ткани с 4-мя карманами ( куда  вставлен картон или поролон), по краям завязки.

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> печальная картина... не хотела бы я, чтобы мой муж вышел к гостям в образе вот такого голопузого и в юбке индейца...


А вы попробуйте дома потренероваться -- вдруг понравится...мужу...., а там уж дело пойдёт.... :Grin: 



> А мой и не вышел бы ))) Хотя он парень без комплексов. Может, они в детстве не наигрались не напереодевались.


А откуда такая уверенность? Или всё же сисняеццо?  :Blush2:

----------


## Марина Миг

> А откуда такая уверенность? Или всё же сисняеццо?


Проверено.
Уважает себя. А так-то это личное дело каждого, конечно.

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Уважает себя.


От оно чё! Аааа, ну да...остальные-то себя не уважают...да уж...

----------


## Марина Миг

> От оно чё! Аааа, ну да...остальные-то себя не уважают...да уж...


Иван, у каждого свое понятие о самоуважении, видимо. Я не вижу смысла с Вами спорить, тем более в таком тоне. Пусть каждый останется при своем.

----------


## astashkina

> Ируся, подсказочку запомни-секрет такой


Спасибоньки, дорогушечка!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Иван, у каждого свое понятие о самоуважении, видимо.


Главное о нём (о самоуважении) вовремя вспомнить. ну например во время проведения конкурсов. Я много раз такое видел. Тамада надрывается, а мужики...а мужики при слове "конкурс" бегом на улицу курить (самоуважение видать взыграло) или есть ещё такие, что стоят тихо-мирно у стеночки и правильно! Интересно же посмотреть что там будет, да как, а вот самому поучавствовать...ни-ни (самоуважение не велит) :Yes4: 
А у Вас такого никогда небыло? Да сколько угодно.



> Я не вижу смысла с Вами спорить, тем более в таком тоне. Пусть каждый останется при своем.


Не-не-не! Я особо и не спорю, а скорей делюсь впечатлениями. Вы невольно затронули животрепещущую тему и удачно (кстати на самом деле удачно и очень метко) мне подсказали слово, характеризующие вот таких персонажей, что на свадьбе разве что книги не читают  :Aga:  За что я вам благодарен. У нас ещё есть такое выражение "Солидол". "Сегодня работаю корпоратив, так там будет один солидол". Это образ собирательный. Обычно очень важный и очень ответственный, важно восседает, танцы не комильфо, ну разве что иногда медляк с пригласившей его дамой. Конкурсы? Боже упаси! Самоуважение етить его  :Nono: А если таких полный зал?  :Blink: 
Впрочем бывает, что "Солидол" скачет как конь  :Yahoo:  Позволил себе расслабиться? Дык начальник ушёл пораньше ибо евоная жена запросилась домой -- ей тут скучно, тамада оказался женщиной и никто перед ней на колени не падает, восхищаясь её неземной красотой, как ещё вот совсем же недавно было на её собственном юбилее по случаю ...десятилетия :Grin: 
*Марина Миг*, Вы ж не обижайтесь на меня. Я вредная язва  :Sarcastic Hand: люблю слегка подтроллить. 
От...оно...чё... :Vishenka 32: 
Мир?

----------


## Мурашко Иван

*Марина Миг*, Кстати, заходите в гости http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137677

----------


## shoymama

> Мы по полюшку гуляли
> Заходили в рощу,

----------


## Марина Миг

*Мурашко Иван*, я раздумывала: отвечать-не отвечать... Собственно, дискуссию считаю завершенной, поскольку при любом раскладе каждый останется при своем. А смысл тогда воздух сотрясать? 
Единственное, что скажу, избегая Вашего сарказма



> а мужики при слове "конкурс" бегом на улицу курить


Может, стоит попробовать не говорить страшных слов типа "конкурс" и "игра", а сделать так, чтобы те самые мужики незаметно для самих себя оказались рядом с Вами, да еще и удовольствие получили от процесса. Вот это уже профессионализм. 

Кстати, не так давно обсуждали, что мой (и не только мой) вариант праздника - это "феерично и прилично", а мужчины (независимо от статуса, социального положения да и вообще всего) с голым пузом и в платьях с бюстом из шаров - категорически не моё.




> От...оно...чё... 
> Мир?


 :Meeting:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Я вредная язва люблю слегка подтроллить.


А жаль. 

*Марина Миг*, 

 :040:

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> я раздумывала: отвечать-не отвечать... Собственно, дискуссию считаю завершенной, поскольку при любом раскладе каждый останется при своем. А смысл тогда воздух сотрясать?


Можно и посотрясать для этого и форум. Конечно в спорах не всегда рождается истина, но опыт приобрести точно можно :-)



> Может, стоит попробовать не говорить страшных слов типа "конкурс" и "игра", а сделать так, чтобы те самые мужики незаметно для самих себя оказались рядом с Вами, да еще и удовольствие получили от процесса. Вот это уже профессионализм.


Хе-хе, спасибо, кэп! Да это не профессионализм, а страна советов. А впрочем...на здоровье. Называйте как хотите)))Мораль одна.



> Кстати, не так давно обсуждали, что мой (и не только мой) вариант праздника - это "феерично и прилично", а мужчины (независимо от статуса, социального положения да и вообще всего) с голым пузом и в платьях с бюстом из шаров - категорически не моё.


Ну...каждый нарабатывает своих клиентов с определёнными потребностями. Если в настоящее время переодевалки модны, то глупо отказываться от них только под тем предлогом, что мужики с голым пузом "не моё". Ну не твоё, так уйдёт работа к тому, кто более гибок в этом вопросе.
Тут ещё такой момент. Я не знаю как в Костроме, а Гомеле переизбыток ведущих, очень жёсткая конкуренция между ними и выпендриваться отнюдь не приходится.
И самое главное. Чего завелись, если реально нам делить нечего? У каждого свои наработки и свои клиенты, а рассудит нас не форум, а наличие (отсутствие) работы. Ну тут дай Боже что бы работа всегда была да побольше!!! И Вам тоже)))

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> А жаль.


Я ж любя  :070:

----------


## shoymama

> рассудит нас не форум, а наличие (отсутствие) работы


А ты все подряд заказы берешь? Без разбору? Я просто уточняю, не подкалываю.

----------


## shoymama

> каждый нарабатывает своих клиентов с определёнными потребностями


Это точно. У кого-то круг этих самых пошире, у кого-то - поуже. Лично мне не со всеми в кайф работать. Я их просто не беру. Выслушиваю пожелания и отпускаю с миром к другим, тем, кто на все согласный. 



> Уважает себя. А так-то это личное дело каждого, конечно.


О!  :Aga: Уважаю себя! Потому не работаю быдло-пати. Даже за хорошие деньги. Просто противно. И все.

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> А ты все подряд заказы берешь? Без разбору? Я просто уточняю, не подкалываю.


Я беру то, на что готов пойти работать. Значит не всё. В основном это свадьбы, юбилеи и предпраздничные корпоративы. 



> Лично мне не со всеми в кайф работать. Я их просто не беру. Выслушиваю пожелания и отпускаю с миром к другим, тем, кто на все согласный.


И такое бывает.



> Потому не работаю быдло-пати


А бывает ситуация, что договорились об одном, а приходишь работать, а там оно....вот это самое пати и ведь уже не уйдёшь. И приходится этим пати рулить, улыбаться и делать вид, что всё так и было задумано.

----------


## Марина Миг

> Ну...каждый нарабатывает своих клиентов с определёнными потребностями. Если в настоящее время переодевалки модны, то глупо отказываться от них только под тем предлогом, что мужики с голым пузом "не моё". Ну не твоё, так уйдёт работа к тому, кто более гибок в этом вопросе.


Конечно, это выбор каждого! Учитель после школы тоже может смолить с учениками и пить пиво из одного горла (и ведь есть такие примеры!). А может создать студию, секцию, кружок, чтобы детям некогда было думать о том самом пиве. 
Лично я считаю себя представителем культуры, а "культура должна быть культурной". 
В Костроме тоже 



> переизбыток ведущих, очень жёсткая конкуренция между ними


однако, стараюсь клиентам показывать уровень праздника, а не подстраиваться под сомнительные (для меня) желания. И Вы знаете, в итоге они остаются довольны! Говорят, что праздник другой, не такой как у всех, а от этого еще более  интересный! Я в Костроме работаю чуть больше года, а уже есть постоянные клиенты, и это о чем-то говорит ))) Тянется народ к культуре! :Derisive:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*shoymama*, *Марина Миг*,  Оль, Марина, Миллион раз уже эту тему проезжали вдоль и поперёк.  :Grin:  Нет-нет да и появятся поклонники голопузопамперсных. Стоит ли копи ломать, тем более *Мурашко Иван* пишет, что он любитель троллить. Меня вот это сильно напрягло. Не люблю злость, сарказм и язвительность  :Tu:

----------


## Марина Миг

*VETER NAMERENJA*, Ирин, а я все надеюсь свою позицию донести, как у классика "Сейте разумное, доброе, вечное"... Верю же в то, что говорю!  :Yes4:

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Учитель после школы тоже может смолить с учениками и пить пиво из одного горла


Странные ассоциации  :Blink: 



> А может создать студию, секцию, кружок, чтобы детям некогда было думать о том самом пиве.


А это уже про меня  :Aga: 



> однако, стараюсь клиентам показывать уровень праздника, а не подстраиваться под сомнительные (для меня) желания. И Вы знаете, в итоге они остаются довольны! Говорят, что праздник другой, не такой как у всех, а от этого еще более  интересный! Я в Костроме работаю чуть больше года, а уже есть постоянные клиенты, и это о чем-то говорит ))) Тянется народ к культуре!


Ну и ладушки. Главное, что бы все довольны были.

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Мурашко Иван пишет, что он любитель троллить. Меня вот это сильно напрягло. Не люблю злость, сарказм и язвительность


Ирина, да расслабтесь уже, господи ты боже мой! Улыбнитесь и не воспринимайте всё сказанное мной так серьёзно. Ну.... :Smile3:  :Grin:  :Taunt:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Svetlanachuk

> не воспринимайте всё сказанное мной так серьёзно


Иван, да поправят меня модераторы,  :Blush2:  но все же эта тема как раз для серьезных разговоров. Тем более материал выкладывают новички и им важна оценка. А не ерничанье... 
К тому же на форуме огромное количество мест для свободного общения и шуток, подтролливания и язвительности! :Girl Blum2:  А это все-таки профессиональная тема, хоть и для новичков.
Полностью поддерживаю Олю и Марину! :Aga:

----------


## skorpiosha

> Конечно, костюмы и реквизит пачкуются и мнуться. Всегда стираю и глажу. Даже если мероприятия идут 2-3 дня подряд. После каждого стираю, если необходимо. НО складываю за час до выхода на работу. По приезду на место сразу же раскладываю. Костюмы выглядят прилично. А ткань для костюмов подбираю по внешнему виду,  менее мнущуюся и по демократичной цене.


Девочки,работаю и с костюмами и без,но с атрибутикой обязательно!)для тех ,у кого костюмы делюсь маленькой хитростью,попробуйте перевозить костюмы в скрутке,(мы так в танцевальном костюмы перевозили)т.е аккуратно (допустим юбки)складываем по талии в несколько раз,и затем начинаем скручивать получается ролик,занимающий мало места),а по поводу костюмов -это вопрос постоянно поднимающийся ,но я считаю,что это дело каждого в отдельности молодожена и ведущего,и конечно же смотря какие костюмы....У меня даже продать просят!)))а атрибутика тоже занимает много места,если она хороша!Это я про работу без костюмов,т.к очень хочется яркую,красивую атрибутику,я делаю горку ,соответственно почти сумка с фужерами)куда от этого деться-не делать!,а молодые хотят) и уж конечно хочется пойти с одной папочкой....но как сказала Марья-"я вот эту атрибутику ни на что не променяю",без нее грусновато думаю как то,ИМХО

----------


## тютюня

Здраствуйте все все все! Я новичок.сразу прошу прощать меня если что-то где-то без запятых и т.д. у меня малой совсем малой поэтому как могу так и пишу.у вас здесь так здорово. я если честно не специалист но судьба подвела к тому что приходиться работать ведущей.и это классно.у нас как мы называем творческий коллектив из них ди джей мой муж я ведущая и еще у нас ведущая №2 и солистка.на всех мероприятиях мы поем вживую ну и ведем.недавно заказали выпускной в 11 классе в кафе.а я не знаю с чего начать.может кто подскажет? хочу Бабу Ягу на торжество пригласить, побольше игр а в конце примерно в час ночи чтобы родители встали в ручеек держа бенгальские свечи , а выпускники прошли через него и в конце их встречала классный руководитель с большой горящей свечой и чтобы они от ее огня зажгли и запустили в небо шары желаний.мне кажется будет красиво.а что посоветуете вы?

----------


## Курица

> я если честно не специалист но судьба подвела к тому что приходиться работать ведущей.и это классно





> недавно заказали выпускной в 11 классе в кафе.а я не знаю с чего начать.может кто подскажет?


*тютюня*, ою этом-о ведении выпускных и подготовке к ним-есть темка страниц на....дцать :Yes4:  посидев в которой, ты не один, а 15 сценариев для себя составишь.
Но, чтобы туда попасть, нужно заработать на форуме репутацию (эначит, написать за месяц-за 30 дней-не менее 30 результативных сообщений. То есть ОБЩАТЬСЯ в тех темках, которые доступны-ну, как ты и начала уже.)
И тогда-автоматически-12 мая ты -при наличии 30 и более постов-сможешь попасть в темку про выпускные-вот на неё ссылочка: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=374

----------


## тютюня

Хорошо.Буду стараться :Smile3: и еще раз спасибо Вам.

----------


## Маслина

> Здраствуйте все все все! Я новичок.сразу прошу прощать меня если что-то где-то без запятых и т.д. у меня малой совсем малой поэтому как могу так и пишу.у вас здесь так здорово. я если честно не специалист но судьба подвела к тому что приходиться работать ведущей.и это классно.у нас как мы называем творческий коллектив из них ди джей мой муж я ведущая и еще у нас ведущая №2 и солистка.на всех мероприятиях мы поем вживую ну и ведем.недавно заказали выпускной в 11 классе в кафе.а я не знаю с чего начать.может кто подскажет? хочу Бабу Ягу на торжество пригласить, побольше игр а в конце примерно в час ночи чтобы родители встали в ручеек держа бенгальские свечи , а выпускники прошли через него и в конце их встречала классный руководитель с большой горящей свечой и чтобы они от ее огня зажгли и запустили в небо шары желаний.мне кажется будет красиво.а что посоветуете вы?


как молодежь отнесется к сказочному персонажу, разве что в современном исполнении...С мобилой и наушниками в ушах..

----------


## Маслина

Запомнилось выступление литераторши,она такие частушки забацала  про учеников-обхохатались. Так что намекните учителям , что от них ждут не просто напутственных слов...Они люди творчески-что-нибудь придумают...

----------


## тютюня

надо действительно предложить, а то они попросили предоставлять слова всем приглашенным, а я считаю что на торжественной части им столько скажут что после просто хочется отдохнуть и развеяться. спасибо за идею :Yes4:

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Музыкальные поздравительные телеграммы для юбиляра    http://files.mail.ru/1C1A54E9943F4A3790A9C58B46386A76

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Пойте со мной на юбилее песню-переделку про Валентину!   http://files.mail.ru/770B588746FC4EE8AA33240BAA1DD7BD

ТЕКСТ  ПЕСНИ

Кто доброй сказкой входит в дом?
Кто всем так хорошо знаком?

Кто отмечает юбилей
И покоряет всех гостей,
Кому сегодня все поют,
Скажите, как её зовут?
Ва! Лен! Ти! На!
 Валентина!

Она прекрасна и умна…
Подруга, мама и жена…

Три лучших качества есть в ней…
И в этот славный юбилей
Кого так чествуют и чтут?
Скажите, как её зовут?
Ва! Лен! Ти! На!
Валентина!

Пусть светятся её глаза,
И обойдёт её гроза…

И пусть от песенки моей
Она становится светлей…
Ведь все о ней сейчас поют…
Скажите, как её зовут?
Ва! Лен! Ти! На!
Валентина!

----------


## Катюньчик

> Пойте со мной на юбилее песню-переделку про Валентину! http://files.mail.ru/770B588746FC4EE8AA33240BAA1DD7BD


Наталья, здорово!!! и по многим именам подходит. А есть ли минус этой песенки?

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Катюньчик, минус вот   http://files.mail.ru/8FBDC90890DE40438C7F9D4A8AEE2CB9,  если захочешь фонограмку на другое имя, можешь ко мне обращаться, запишу!

----------


## Neja

Приветствую всех! Вот добросовестно перечитала все 46 страниц, достаточно многое взяла на заметку. Восхитили колясочки и лилии-ромашки.Обязательно смастерю себе такие!
Здесь очень живо обсуждалась тема всяких одеваний-переодеваний и меня теперь как-то очень волнует вопрос по этой же теме. Дело в том, что я несколько раз на корпоративах и на юбилеях уже использовала такую штучку, как "Волшебный ящик" (ну, это я так называю... может где-то по-другому есть). Идея изначально не моя, а подсмотренная на каком-то празднике, уж и не помню где именно. Так вот, суть в том что гости встают в большой круг, а "волшебный ящик" перемещается от гостя к гостю под веселую музыку. Музыка прерывается и тот, у кого оказался этот "Волшебный ящик", не глядя достает из него первый попавшийся атрибут и наряжается, музыка продолжается... и т.д. до тех пор, пока все гости не  будут "празднично наряжены". После чего в этом же хороводе проходит танцевальный марафон. Атрибуты, конечно, достаточно простые - галстуки, ободочки разнообразные, платки , шляпки, парики, очки, носы и т.д.  Так вот, хотя и проходит всегда весело сие действо, и обычно юбиляр или же коллектив гостей стремится потом обязательно запечатлеть эту карнавально-маскарадную группу на фото, меня все же не на шутку взволновал вопрос об этичности. Хотелось бы узнать мнения, нет ли в этом действии какого-то скрытого негатива, который укрылся от меня...  :No2:   :Blink:    скоро проводить заказанный юбилей, и в связи со всем прочитанным здесь ,я засомневалась,  а стоит ли "рядить" гостей, хотя сама юбиляша и просила об этом...

----------


## Хрисеида

> Так вот, хотя и проходит всегда весело сие действо, и обычно юбиляр или же коллектив гостей стремится потом обязательно запечатлеть эту карнавально-маскарадную группу на фото, меня все же не на шутку взволновал вопрос об этичности. Хотелось бы узнать мнения, нет ли в этом действии какого-то скрытого негатива, который укрылся от меня... скоро проводить заказанный юбилей, и в связи со всем прочитанным здесь ,я засомневалась, а стоит ли "рядить" гостей, хотя сама юбиляша и просила об этом...


Проводила несколько раз и всегда на "ура". Тем более, если сама юбилярша просила, то почему бы и нет) Можно потом попросить ещё и всех продефелировать в получившемсяя образе, начиная с самой виновницы торжества.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Хотелось бы узнать мнения, нет ли в этом действии какого-то скрытого негатива, который укрылся от меня...


Привет, Neja! Имени, увы,  не вижу... Очки, галстуки гораздо безобиднее раздевания или переодевания мужиков в женские юбки... Делать можно, лишь бы смысл в этих очках-галстуках был, а не бессмысленное доставание вещей из коробки... А еще лучше очки-галстуки на элементы фототеатра заменить, сразу же и разыграть можно и мини-спектакль, и фанты и т.д.

----------


## кариглазка

ПРИВЕТ форумчане! Я из новеньких, и пролистав здесь немало страниц, что-то взяла на заметку, спасибо огромное! 
Сама несколько раз использовала в проведении свадьбы такой сюрпризный момент для молодых, который радовал обе стороны, и детей и родителей:спрашивала у родителей Ж и Н, сохранили ли они вещи, рисунки и т.п своих детей, когда они были совсем маленькими.Так вот, на одной свадьбе,мама жениха в определенный момент, преподнесла молодым туфельки сына, в которых он научился ходить и передала, как говорится по наследству, у гостей  даже слезы пробились. На другой свадьбе дочь была в восторге, что родители сохранили ее рисунки, аппликации с д/с, и весь вечер любовалась ими. Может кто-то тоже возмет себе на заметку, если интересно.

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> сама юбиляша и просила об этом...


Если сама юбилярша просит, то делай. В конце концов "кто платит, тот и заказывает музыку".



> и в связи со всем прочитанным здесь ,я засомневалась,  а стоит ли "рядить" гостей,


А ты прими к сведению, но поступай так, как сама считаешь нужным. В конце концов, все отписавшиеся здесь, отдыхать на твоём юбилее не будут и они всего лишь описали свои ощущения и не более. Мнение на форуме не есть истина в последней инстанции. Ко мне можешь тоже не прислушиваться, прислушивайся к заказчику. 
Ещё раз: Юбилярша просит -- делай.

----------


## nilena

> Дорогие мои, ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!!!Вчера впервые на свадьбе сделала музыкальное знакомство !
> http://files.mail.ru/6EAEF7446F714C029648CCE46F236FA7
> Делюсь с вами! Может кому и пригодиться!!!!
> Цельный день трудилась над шедевром. И вы знаете, гостям понравилось., да и мне самой . С первых минут праздника позитивчик! Гости выскакивали со своих мест в центр и танцевали. Так суперски! Ловите - не жалко!


 Очень круто. Вы умничка. Спасибо!

----------


## Neja

Большое спасибо за ответы и советы. *Вик_тори_я*, а о фототеатре можно чуточку подробнее, пожалуйста?

----------


## Панночка

> Большое спасибо за ответы и советы. *Вик_тори_я*, а о фототеатре можно чуточку подробнее, пожалуйста?


Фото теат-это вах.



Его можно использовать и на встречи юбиляра(молодых),и как конкурс,и для знакомства.и...и... и....

Если надо шаблоны обращайтесь поделюсь

----------


## Курица

> о фототеатре можно чуточку подробнее, пожалуйста?


*Neja*, вам в темки Катеньки О., там подробно это обсуждалось, это тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=435 
Эта ссылка-на ее блог.
Где конкретно про фототеатр-попробуйте найти поиском.
Мне сейчас не показать-убегаю на работу.
Но и так просто-почитать материал у Кати- это ну очень полезно-сами мне потом спасибо скажете! :Aga:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Фото теат-


да, это и есть фототеатр...

----------


## Neja

> вам в темки Катеньки О., там подробно это обсуждалось, это тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=435 
> Эта ссылка-на ее блог.


Спасибо за подсказку, только я пока туда не могу попасть  :No2:  не открывается

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Спасибо за подсказку, только я пока туда не могу попасть


вот некоторые картинки для фототеатра: http://files.mail.ru/BD93625470854724B3D13358A0C75E41

----------


## кариглазка

Привет форумчане!
   Так, как я новичек у вас, поэтому пока, как слепой котенок брожу по темкам. Конечно, мне еще далеко до опытных, но буду стараться. Предстоит совсем скоро проводить  юбилей женщине - 55 лет, на банкете будут присутствовать только ее  коллеги.Юбилярша попросила как можно меньше заострять на ней внимание, не любит она этого. Может кто-то поделится советами по программе такого юбилея?

----------


## Марина Миг

> Спасибо за подсказку, только я пока туда не могу попасть  не открывается


Как только наберете 30 сообщений - моментально попадете. Совсем немного осталось!  :Derisive:   :Meeting:

----------


## Neja

От души хочу поблагодарить за подсказки! Отдельное СПАСИБО Виктории! Очень понравилась идея с фототеатром, постараюсь за выходные соорудить. На 9 мая заказан юбилей, хотелось бы успеть не откладывая в долгий ящик, обкатать сразу же)) А после буду тренироваться выложить фото с тем, что получится :Yes4:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Очень понравилась идея с фототеатром, постараюсь за выходные соорудить



Удачи! и пусть гости приятно удивятся  :Yes4:

----------


## Хрисеида

> Так, как я новичек у вас, поэтому пока, как слепой котенок брожу по темкам. Конечно, мне еще далеко до опытных, но буду стараться. Предстоит совсем скоро проводить юбилей женщине - 55 лет, на банкете будут присутствовать только ее коллеги.Юбилярша попросила как можно меньше заострять на ней внимание, не любит она этого. Может кто-то поделится советами по программе такого юбилея?


А кем работает юбилярша? Будет какая-то основная тема на празднике или нет?

----------


## кариглазка

А кем работает юбилярша? Будет какая-то основная тема на празднике или нет?


Хрисеида,Работает она  в службе безопасности, но и на этом просила не заострять, просто ее юбилей и все.

----------


## Курица

*кариглазка*, Оксана, тогда тебе нужно пойти в от в эту темку и очень вдумчиво перелистывать страницы:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135067 
Возможно, какие-то идеи легко можно вплести в канву твоего  юбилея!

Подарком-уверена-станет для твоей юбилярши  вот этот тост от нашей замечательной форумчанки Леры (*макушка*):

_Мы все учимся в школе жизни-причем в разное время по- разному…
-вот в детстве, когда тебе исполнилось 11, ты сама понимаешь,  что еще ничего фактически  не знаешь в этой Жизни, но даже себе в этом не признаёшься и совершаешь много ошибок…и за это Жизнь  ставит  тебе две единицы;
-когда  тебе исполнилось 22- тебе казалось,  что ты взрослая, умная и самая что ни на есть….Ко это тебе только казалось…ты шла и спотыкалась, совершала глупости и жалела  об этом…и  Жизнь тебе в журнал ставила 2 двойки.
-Когда тебе стало  33, ты, наконец, набив  изрядно шишек, сдала  свой первый экзамен в жизни на две  тройки, и  Жизнь поставила тебе «удовлетворительно»… жить стало веселей. И ведь было за что уже троечку натянуть - семья, работа, дети!!!
- исполнилось 44…О…В 44 ты стала ударницей! Мудрой,  опытной, выдержанной, способной уже  учить двоечников и подтягивать троечников.
-И вот, наконец,  тебе 55! И ты стала по жизни КРУГЛОЙ ОТЛИЧНИЦЕЙ!!! (5/5)
Не завидуешь отстающим, наслаждаешься тем, что дала тебе Жизнь:  у тебя  теперь  есть всё!
...
А дальше уже сама додумай, за что ты предлагаешь поднять бокалы...за отличницу по жизни...например...
_

----------


## conehko

Прошу совета! Есть притча о гвоздях. когда отец дал сыну гвозди и просил за каждый плохой поступок 1 гвоздь вбивать в дерево, затем за каждый хороший вытаскивать по 1 гвоздю из дерева. Смысл в том, что гвозди вытащил, а шрамы остались. Хочу на выпускном взять апельсин и говоря, что выпускники много причиняли страданий  учителям, родителям, одноклассникам воткнуть в него зубочистки, а затем попросить выпускников говоря что-то хорошее вытаскивать по одной зубочистки и подвести к тому , что в жизни всегда так : после плохого остаются шрамы в душе. Как-то так... Подскажите может кто-то что-то проводил подобное.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> что в жизни всегда так : после плохого остаются шрамы в душе.


а мне кажется, не стоит такую притчу использовать на выпускном.
- Учитель, прощайте. Я ухожу странствовать и помогать людям, - сказал юноша, входя в дом учителя. - Надолго ты уходишь? - спросил учитель. - Надолго! Может, навсегда. Хочу служить людям и делать их счастливее! - гордо воскликнул ученик. - Ты единственный мужчина в семье, надежда матери и бабушки. На кого же ты их оставишь? - удивился учитель. - Они проживут как - нибудь, - ответил ученик. -Вы сами учили нас, что главное в жизни - это приносить людям счастье. - Ты прав. Но для этого не надо далеко идти. Сначала сделай счастливыми тех, кто рядом с тобой, тогда к тебе придут те, кто вдалеке, - посоветовал старый учитель. 

Как найти хорошую школу
Родители выбрали для сына лучшего учителя. Утром дед повёл внука в школу. Когда дед и внук вошли во двор, их окружили дети.
— Какой смешной старик, — засмеялся один мальчик.
— Эй, маленький толстяк, — скорчил рожицу другой.
Дети кричали и скакали вокруг деда и внука. Тут учитель позвонил в колокольчик, объявляя начало урока, и дети убежали.
Дедушка решительно взял внука за руку и вышел на улицу.
— Ура, я не пойду в школу, — обрадовался мальчик.
— Пойдёшь, но не в эту, — сердито ответил дед. — Я сам найду тебе школу.
Дед отвёл внука в свой дом, поручил его заботам бабушки, а сам пошёл искать лучшего учителя.
Увидев какую-нибудь школу, дед заходил во двор и ждал, когда учитель отпустит детей на перерыв. В некоторых школах дети не обращали на старика внимания, в других — дразнили его. Дед молча поворачивался и уходил. Наконец он вошёл в крохотный дворик маленькой школы и устало прислонился к ограде. Зазвенел звонок, и дети высыпали во двор.
— Дедушка, вам плохо, принести воды? — послышался голосок.
— У нас во дворе есть скамейка, садитесь, пожалуйста, — предложил один мальчик.
— Хотите, я позову учителя? — спросил другой ребёнок.
Вскоре во двор вышел молодой учитель. Дед поздоровался и сказал:
— Наконец я нашёл лучшую школу для моего внука.
— Вы ошибаетесь, дедушка, наша школа не лучшая. Она маленькая и тесная.
Старик не стал спорить. Он обо всём договорился с учителем и ушёл.
Вечером мама мальчика спросили деда:
— Отец, вы неграмотны. Почему вы думаете, что нашли лучшего учителя?
— По ученикам узнают учителей, — ответил дед.

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> а мне кажется, не стоит такую притчу использовать на выпускном.


Зоя, полностью поддерживаю. Выпускной не то место, где нужны такие притчи. Надо больше позитива и стараться обойтись без нравоучений и морализма на празднике.

----------


## conehko

Спасибо большое за совет, я сама сомневалась стоит или нет проводить эту притчу, а вот как выбрать школу ПОНРАВИЛАСЬ!!!!!!!   Спасибо! Если не трудно ткните носом где можно посмотреть что-нибудь по выпускному .

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Если не трудно ткните носом


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137618
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126662

----------


## conehko

> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137618
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126662


Увы у меня еще нет доступа, но все равно спасибо. Свадьбы провожу часто, а вот выпускной редко

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

не переживай! еще немного и... многое откроется. мы все были в таком положении... сразу хочется сказать "в интересном". есть же темы, которые открываются, ходи там, общайся. удачи!

----------


## conehko

Спасибо, читая даже те темы которые открыты хочется еще раз сказать СПАСИБО!!!!!!    


Я люблю свою работу, Я приду сюда в субботу И конечно в воскресенье. Здесь я встречу день рожденье, Новый год, 8 Марта, Ночевать здесь буду завтра! Если я не заболею, Не сорвусь, не озверею, Здесь я встречу все рассветы, Все закаты и приветы. От работы дохнут кони, Ну а я... бессмертный пони!

----------


## Pikusja

Есть такое развлечение на юбилеях свадьбы или когда молодые уже вместе давно живут,когда "молодожёнам" задают вопросы,кто и чем в семье занимается.
а они, стоя спиной друг к другу, овечают,поднимая флажки/ленточки.Проходит весело и живо.
так вот,готовясь к сказочной свадьбе,здесь на форуме я нашла несколько таких сказочных вопросов и добавила ещё своих.У меня молодожёны уже живут давно вместе. Вопросы буду задавать не им, а свидетелям.
Вот что получилось:
ЗАДАНИЕ ДЛЯ СВИДЕТЕЛЙ "Насколько хорошо вы знаете молодожёнов"
Свидетелям раздам глиняные свистульки. Они встают на линии старта.Ведущая читает вопрос. Тот,кто знает на него ответ,свистит.Если ответ правильный,делает шаг вперёд.
Выигрывает тот,что окажется дальше от старта.
Вопросы:
1.Кто у них главный по скатерти самобранке? (вопрос взяла с форума.Автору-Спасибо!)
2.Кто любит на печи лежать перед волшебным ящиком? (Тоже с форума и тоже СПАСИБО автору) 
3.А кто из них Фока- на все руки дока?
4.Кто любит яблочки молодильные?
5.А кто любит икру заморскую баклажанную?
6.Кто из них управляет ковром-самолётом?
7.А кто частенько золотой ключик забывает?
8.Кто мечом-кладенцом колбаску нарезает?
9.А кто её вкушает?
10.Кто дольше вертится у волшебного зеркальца,собираясь в гости?
11.Кто читает дочке сказки?
.
18 мая буду пробовать. А вам как? Может надо что-то переделать? Буду признательна за советы. :Grin:

----------


## кариглазка

> *кариглазка*, Оксана, тогда тебе нужно пойти в от в эту темку и очень вдумчиво перелистывать страницы:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135067 
> Возможно, какие-то идеи легко можно вплести в канву твоего  юбилея!
> 
> Подарком-уверена-станет для твоей юбилярши  вот этот тост от нашей замечательной форумчанки Леры (*макушка*):
> 
> _Мы все учимся в школе жизни-причем в разное время по- разному…
>  А дальше уже сама додумай, за что ты предлагаешь поднять бокалы...за отличницу по жизни...например...
> _


Спасибо огромное за  совет, Курочка! Очень признательна.




> А кем работает юбилярша? Будет какая-то основная тема на празднике или нет?


Хрисеида, Вам тоже спасибо за подмогу.

----------


## katrin 86

Выпускной начальной школы 4 класс 
Действующие лица:
Ведущая
Джон Сильвер
Пират мариэтта
Пират Катрин

Звонок ведущей на телефон:

Голос Джона Сильвера: ха-ха-ха-ха. Тысяча чертей! Это я – призрак Джона Сильвера. Ненавижу праздники, веселье и детский смех. Я люблю только богатства и сокровища, но я так и не нашел сокровища всей своей жизни. И чтобы мне было не так обидно, я всегда отнимаю у людей то, что им дорого!!! ха-ха-ха-ха. Поэтому сегодня у вас не будет ВЫПУСКНОГО! Можете разъезжаться по домам! Праздник ваш спрятан в укромном месте вместе с моими сокровищами.
И я готов на все, чтобы помешать любому, кто посмеет отправиться на поиски моего клада. 
Какая то пиратская музыка
 Начало (Входят "пираты", которые рассматривают карту.) 
1-й пират: Мариэтта
2-й пират: Катрин
Затем разговаривают о сокровищах и о том, что они отправляются их искать. "Пираты" увидели детей и понимают, что это свидетели.
1-й: Теперь их бросить в море на корм акулам, или брать с собой.
2-й: Тысяча чертей!
1-й: Каким штормом вас сюда занесло, и что вы тут вообще делаете!?
2-й: Спокойно, спокойно, господа! Что скрывать, мы приехали сюда с одной целью - найти сокровище, я думаю, нет смысла проливать кровь. Давайте придем к мирному соглашению.
1-й: Черт возьми, я согласен! Я предлагаю вместе искать сокровища! Я думаю, что мы вместе быстрее найдем клад, тем более в школе мы не учились и все равно не знаем, что написано на карте.
2-й: Тысяча чертей! 
1-й: Вы согласны?
2-й: Мы ищем сокровища, золото, а что будете искать вы?
Дети: Выпускной!
Вижу, что вы - ребята что надо, 
И все подготовились к поиску клада. 
Но прежде чем вам клад искать,
ПИРАТОМ НАСТОЯЩИМ НАДО СТАТЬ!!!
 Катрин: Я предлагаю разделиться на две команды, чтобы поиск сокровищ был интересным и захватывающим. Одна команда будет под предводительством  Мариэтты, а другой буду руководить я! (Делим детей на команды и придумываем названия). Делить детей можно на первый и второй!
Это что за шум и гам?
Команде нужен капитан!
Выбираем капитанов. Вручаем пиратские банданы. Можно раскрасить детей.
У пиратов есть боевой клич: «Йо-хо-хо и бутылка кока-колы».
Давайте все вместе:…………………Молодцы, но это еще не все!
Этот клич мы будем произносить каждый раз по завершению любого этапа соревнования.
Посвящение в пиратов! (блок около беседки)
1.	Испытание первое - Чтобы плавать на кораблях нужно уметь сохранять равновесие во время шторма. 
Звук шторма

Лево руля! - все бегут к левому борту (левому).
Право руля! - все бегут к правому борту (правому).
Нос! - все бегут вперед.
Корма! - все бегут назад.
Поднять паруса! - все останавливаются и поднимают руки вверх.
Драить палубу! - все делают вид, что моют пол.
Пушечное ядро! - все приседают.
Адмирал на борту! - все замирают, встают по стойке "смирно" и отдают честь.
Давайте попробуем!
2.	Любой пират просто обязан обладать искусством вязания морских узлов. Насколько это умеют делать начинающие разбойники, покажет следующий конкурс. Каждая команда получает веревку и пока играет музыка завязывают на ней крепкие узлы. Как только счастливые детишки показали свои «узловатые» веревочки…нужно было за этот же промежуток (пока играет музыка) все развязать. Ребята так старались, помогали друг другу, повизгивая от нетерпения. Это испытание все прошли!
Веревки
3.	Испытание третье: "Обойти препятствия" Кегли расставляют на полу таким образом, чтобы они отображали подводные рифы, которые необходимо преодолеть кораблю, не отклонившись от намеченного лоцманом курса. Сначала юные пираты внимательно изучают расположение рифов. Потом боцманам завязывают глаза и предлагают 'провести корабль', минуя все опасности, не сбиться с намеченного курса и не задеть ни одного указателя, команда помогает.
Пластиковые стаканчики
4.	В плавание можно отправляться, только имея корабль. Я хотел вам показать, какое красивое судно мне удалось отвоевать. Но налетел ветер, разорвал фотографию на кусочки. Ваша задача – собрать из фрагментов корабль!
Напечатать корабль
Катрин: Мы убедились. Вы настоящие пираты. ОТПРАВЛЯЕМСЯ! Но для этого нам нужно поднять якорь. И нам необходима надежная якорная цепь. 
Раздаем командам  скрепки. У меня это большие канцелярские скрепки. По твоей команде каждая команда начинает собирать цепь, соединяя скрепки. Когда они собрали 2 цепи, говоришь: "Но мы же дружные, поэтому делаем одну длинную цепь". И соединяем две цепочки в одну. Вместе беремся, поднимаем ее и кричим "Полный вперед!".
Скрепки большие
Команда кладоискателей – ну самый высший класс! 
Ну ка все похлопаем! 
А теперь потопаем!
Ручки вверх, качаем!
Веселье продолжаем!
Вправо, влево повернулись!
Всем пиратам улыбнулись!
Дружно крикнули «Ура!»
В поход отчаливать пора!

И ТАК, САДИМСЯ В НАШ КОРАБЛЬ И ПОПЛЫЛИ ДО БЛИЖАЙШЕГО ОСТРОВА (волейбольная площадка). 
Два полотна ткани – это корабли
За пройденные испытания вы будете получать кусочек нашей карты. Мы же не можем вам сразу ее показать, вдруг вы нас обманите?!
Море спокойное, смотрите остров какой-то виднеется. Ну что - же ребята, вот и первое испытание. Пираты должны быть хитрыми и не поддаваться на уловки. Нужно быстро и правильно ответить на загадки:
 ПЕРВЫЙ КОНКУРС – МОРСКИЕ ЗАГАДКИ
1. Плаваю на корабле,
Иногда лежу на дне,
На цепи корабль держу,
Судно в море сторожу,
Чтобы ветер не угнал,
На волнах лишь покачал.
(ЯКОРЬ) 
2. Я от ветра надуваюсь,
Но ничуть не обижаюсь,
Пусть меня он надувает,
Яхте скорость прибавляет.
(ПАРУС) 
3. Шторм на море иль туман,
Но где краешек земли
Знает каждый капитан.
Что горит для них вдали?
(МАЯК) 
4. Он на мостике стоит
И в бинокль морской глядит,
Не страшит девятый вал -
Крепко держит он штурвал.
Он на судне - царь и пан. Кто же это? ... (КАПИТАН)
Кто больше загадок отгадал, тот и получает кусочек карты!
Молодцы!!! Получите кусок карты. 
Следующий этап наших соревнований – 
Тайное имя пирата
Участвуют двое пиратов от команды. Им прикалываем на спину картинки морской тематики  с цифрами под ними (например, 35, 78, 111). На спине у каждого пирата – одна картинка и число под ним. Пираты становятся друг напротив друга, сгибают одну ногу в колене и придерживают ее сзади одной рукой. Задача пиратов – прыгая на одной ноге, постараться заглянуть на спину второго пирата и разглядеть, что за рисунок и число там изображено. Кто первый узнает тайное имя, тот и выиграл.
Три человека от одной команды и три от другой.
Картинки: иголки – 6 штук, 6 штук: (корабль 112, акула 765, сундук с сокровищами 908, череп 432, якорь 764, спасательный круг 678).
Молодцы матросы! Сокровища уже рядом. Но ведь до них нужно дойти, доползти, добежать, допрыгать...Словом дабраться. И сейчас мы немного потренируемся в этом деле, преодолевая дистанцию в мешках. Внимание на старт! Бег в мешках. 
Мешки, ориентир.
Чья команда быстрее – та и получает кусочек карты!

Мариэтта: 
МОЛОДЦЫ КАКИЕ. НУ, ДО НАСТОЯЩИХ ПИРАТОВ ВАМ ЕЩЕ ДАЛЕКО!
Катрин:
Ну, что же, за свои старания вы получили второй кусок карты
Катрин: Смотрите, море что-то взволновалось, но мы не боимся опасностей, мы ведь одна команда. Верно? (Да). Давайте проверим какие вы сплоченные, представим, что начался сильный шторм, корабль терпит крушение и у вас на команду всего одна лодка.
Абордаж
Устанавливаем два стула подальше друг от друга. Это лодки. По команде «На абордаж!» каждая команда начинает взбираться на свой стул-лодку. За 30 секунд. Побеждает та команда, у которой большее количество членов будет в лодке (т. е. на стуле).
Стулья - 2
Кажется, мы прибыли на следующий необычный остров
Катрин: 
Ребята, в пути пираты часто встречают противников на других кораблях. Приходится вступать в бой за сокровища: Пираты должны быть смелыми. Вот и мы сейчас устроим бой. БОЙ НА КОРАБЛЕ: 2 команды каждому из участников выдаем по надутому воздушному шарику, определяем границы кораблей каждой команды (Я определяю их большой атласной лентой) Подводка о том, что встретились в открытом море два пиратских корабля, завязался бой за сокровища, карту..... что придумаете). БОЙ заключается в том, чтобы участники забрасывали команду противника снарядами -шарами, смотря за тем чтобы на своем корабле снарядов противника не было. Бой длится определенное время – 1 минута. После финального свистка, побеждает команда, на корабле которой окажется наименьшее количество снарядов. Проходит очень весело. 
Воздушные шары по числу участников
Мариэтта: 
Ну какие же вы веселые, смелые, шустрые, прям как настоящие пираты.
ПЯТЫЙ КОНКУРС:
Катрин: Молодцы, получите следующий фрагмент карты. Знаете ребята, а ведь сокровища могут охраняться мумиями. Кто здесь боится мумий? Нет таких? Тогда давайте поиграем в мумию.
Каждая команда выдвигает 2 участников. Один будет мумией, другой бальзамировщиком. Бальзамировщики получают по рулону туалетной бумаги. Задача непростая - упаковать мумию так, чтобы она выглядела как настоящая. Это состязание не на скорость, а на качество. Мумии, какие-то вы не страшные получились. А ну-ка покажите нам, как вы можете пугать пиратов!
Рулон туалетной бумаги – 2 шт.
Мумии начинают пугать ребят. Затем объявляется конкурс на самый чистый участок острова, и вся разорванная бумага быстро убирается. Побеждает дружба – кусок карты обеим командам.

Мариэтта: 
МОЛОДЦЫ КАКИЕ. НУ, ДО НАСТОЯЩИХ ПИРАТОВ ВАМ ЕЩЕ ДАЛЕКО!
ПОПЛЫЛИ ДАЛЬШЕ!
Посмотрим, как справитесь вы сейчас. "Пройти под канатом" Натягивают канат, команды встают в две шеренги и  проходят "под", каждый раз канат опускается ниже. Когда останется 3-4 игрока, задание можно якобы усложнить, завязать им глаза, предложить, таким образом, ничего не задеть. Канат убрать. Смешно и не обидно, потому что выигравших нет.
Канат
Пиратам иногда приходится пробираться по болотам. Вот сейчас проверим, сможете ли вы это сделать, или утоните при первом же случае.
Эстафета. 2 команды. кто быстрее перейдет. Двум участникам дают по два листа бумаги. Они должны пройти через "болото" по "кочкам" - листам бумаги. Нужно положить лист на пол, стать на него двумя ногами, а другой лист положить впереди себя. Переступить на другой лист, обернуться, взять снова первый лист и положить впереди себя.
Листы бумаги по количеству человек
Велосипедная гонка
Пиратов поделите на 2 команды. Кто быстрее!
Выигравшая команда получает кусочек карты.

Катрин: - Тысяча акул!!! Да они все испытания прошли! Ну, что ж ребята, доказали Вы нам, что вы настоящие пираты. Собирайте карту. Не получается? А может соедините карты разных команд? И так не получается?
(Карта естественно не собирается, так как она не правильная).

Мариэтта: Ребята, мы вас хотели обмануть, так как сначала не поверили в ваши силы и подложили вам неправильную карту.

Катрин: Но потом мы поняли, что вы очень дружные, смелые и веселые ребята! Простите нас, пожалуйста! Отдаем настоящую карту!

Когда дети добегают до места с кладом (он будет зарыт около основной беседки) звучит музыка Джона Сильвера.
Джон Сильвер: Что вам здесь нужно? 
Катрин: Уважаемый призрак можем ли мы забрать свои сокровища? 
Джон Сильвер: Я заколдовал  эти сокровища, чтобы они не достались никому и получить их могут только умные, весёлые и находчивые пираты.
Для определения вашего интеллекта мне нужен один желающих, который должен ответить на три моих вопроса.
•	По чему собака бегает? (По земле)
• За чем язык во рту? (За зубами)
• Когда лошадь покупают, какая она бывает? (Мокрая)
Джон Сильвер: Тысяча дробей! Никто еще не отгадывал мои загадки! Но ничего дальше будет еще сложнее!
Для определения весёлости мне необходимо три человека. Пусть один из них поет песню «В траве сидел кузнечик» - аканьем, второй - оканьем, третий -  ыканьем. 
Катрин: Ребята, вы поняли задание? Там где в словах есть гласные, заменяйте их все на заданные вам гласные – А, О, Ы.
Текс напечатать
Дети поют по очереди.
Джон Сильвер: ааааааа, что же это такое? И с этим заданием вы справились! Сейчас я вас поставлю в тупик. Ха-ха-ха. Для определения находчивости нарисуйте такую картину, под которой можно было бы прикрепить табличку:
«Съеденный бутерброд с колбасой» 
«белка не выглядывающая из дупла в старой сосне»
Листы бумаги, 2 маркера
Джон Сильвер: Все мои условия вы выполнены, кроме одного: сокровища нужно выкупить. Вызываются три желающих, им даются карточки с названием выкупа (мешок с миллионом долларов, килограмм конфет, большой торт).
Выбранный человек должен пантомимой объяснить остальным, что это такое. После того как всё угадано, Призрак помогает откапать  сокровища пиратам и проситься быть диджеем на их празднике (так как Джон Сильвер у меня диджей)

----------


## ufimez

> Пойте со мной на юбилее песню-переделку про Валентину!   http://files.mail.ru/770B588746FC4EE8AA33240BAA1DD7BD
> Кто доброй сказкой входит в дом?
> Кто всем так хорошо знаком?
> 
> Кто отмечает юбилей
> И покоряет всех гостей,
> Кому сегодня все поют,
> Скажите, как её зовут?
> Ва! Лен! Ти! На!
> ...


Обалденный голос. Переделала мне для Сергея! Низкий ей поклон и успехов!
Всем рекомендую к ней обращаться, такая изюминка в вашем вкусном торте праздника понравится всем!  :Ok:

----------


## цветок

> Обалденный голос. Переделала мне для Сергея! Низкий ей поклон и успехов!


А можно про Сергея  попросить переделку?

----------


## орбит

> ЗАДАНИЕ ДЛЯ СВИДЕТЕЛЙ "Насколько хорошо вы знаете молодожёнов"
> Свидетелям раздам глиняные свистульки. Они встают на линии старта.Ведущая читает вопрос. Тот,кто знает на него ответ,свистит.Если ответ правильный,делает шаг вперёд.
> Выигрывает тот,что окажется дальше от старта.
> Вопросы:
> 1.Кто у них главный по скатерти самобранке? (вопрос взяла с форума.Автору-Спасибо!)
> 2.Кто любит на печи лежать перед волшебным ящиком? (Тоже с форума и тоже СПАСИБО автору) 
> 3.А кто из них Фока- на все руки дока?
> 4.Кто любит яблочки молодильные?
> 5.А кто любит икру заморскую баклажанную?
> ...


Мне понравилось. Я тоже веду свадьбу 18 мая и так же живущие млодожёны, есть дочка. Только вот я буду вопросы задавать в обычном режиме. Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Пойте со мной песню-переделку на имя Галина
http://yadi.sk/d/y5SLHs2UJMPKh

----------


## Klubnica

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Какая чудесная тема! Прочитала взахлеб! 
Хочу поделиться с вами голосовыми поздравлениями.
Я их собирала по всему интернету. Есть три папки - мужчине, женщине и общая. Там собраны поздравления от знаменитых людей. Эти нарезки я использую перед тостом на юбилеях. В принципе интересно получается) гостям нравится.
общая - http://yadi.sk/d/2dL78q7S4g8Pe

----------


## Klubnica

Женщине - http://yadi.sk/d/TiA4LmZj4g8RS

----------


## Klubnica

Мужчине - http://yadi.sk/d/f0r9-nI_4g8Tm

----------


## Маслина

Спасибо ,клубничка,за голосовые поздравления.Сразу возникло желание сделать видеоролик-наложить эти поздравления на  нарезки из мультов и кино.

----------


## conehko

Всех с праздником! Желаю побед на всех фронтах!!!! Видела в интернете фото "пальцы большие молодых", а на них нарисованы личики и надета фата как у невесты и бабочка жениху, фото сюда вставить не могу. Подскажите, может кто-то знает, как это провести на свадьбе

----------


## conehko

> Хочу поделиться с вами голосовыми поздравлениями.
> Я их собирала по всему интернету. Есть три папки - мужчине, женщине и общая. Там собраны поздравления от знаменитых людей. Эти нарезки я использую перед тостом на юбилеях. В принципе интересно получается) гостям нравится.
> общая - http://yadi.sk/d/2dL78q7S4g8Pe


А если сделать одного-двух героев и начало включить нарезку (учить-читать текст уже не нужно, только рот открывай), а затем игру для всех провести или что-то с именинником , мне кажется будет интересно.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Хочу поделиться с вами голосовыми поздравлениями.


а я использую видео поздравления от знаменитостей и от путина, медведева, жириновского.

----------


## Dimona

Есть замечательный конкурс на французских свадьбах, называется "Кучер" я его называю "Свадебная или королевская карета"
вот видео на французском, это для понимания далее напечатанного :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=xeEeoh4ugKE
Необходимо: 
- 9 стульев 
- Дополнительно: костюмы (шляпа, плащ ...)  по желанию
Примерное время: 20 минут 
Суть сценки:
Стоят 9 стульев  в таком порядке:
О----О
О----О
---О
--О О
О----О
Ведущий вызывает 7 гостей и попросить присоединиться молодых
Каждый игрок будет персонажем в истории: 
-Лошадь -правая 
-Лошадь- левая
-Правое переднее колесо 
-Левое переднего колеса 
-Кучер  (желательно свидетель)
-Королева (невеста) 
-Король (жених) 
-Правое заднее колесо 
-Левого заднего колеса. 
Ведущий начнет медленно читал историю (а затем и ускорения во время игры). 
Всякий раз, когда человек слышит свое имя в истории, он будет вставать и обходить вокруг стула быстро. Когда говориться слово Карета обходят стулья все.
Вот история: 
Я расскажу вам историю о королевской (свадебной) карете с четырьмя колесами, кучер впереди которой две лошади, и королева с  королем. 
Была темная ночь, карета ехала через лес через лес. 
Кучер тихо подгонял лошадей. 
Колеса кареты хорошо смазанные не скрипели, за исключением левого переднего колеса, что скрипит  и скрипит… 
Тогда кучер крикнул: «Стой! ». 
Лошади остановились и карета тоже. 
Король спрашивает: " Кучер Что происходит? ». 
Вдруг перед ними возникают вооруженные до зубов бандиты. 

"Это бандиты, мой король, говорит кучер, они хотят, напасть на карету, королева в опасности ». 
Кучер не дожидаясь ответа короля,поднимаеет свой кнут и бъет лошадей. 
Сначало по лошади, которая с права, потом по левой лошади. 
Лошади летят галопом. Карета едет все быстрее и быстрее. 
Кучер изо всех сил пытается удерживать вожжи. 
Король кричит: "Кучер Поверни на право!». 
Кучер  ничего не слышит. 
Так как слишком много шума 
Королева кричит в свою очередь: " Кучер Поверни на право! ». 
Кучер ответил: "Да, моя королева! ». 
"Сейчас мы поедем медленнее, , в противном случае карета разобъется, и все колеса и  особенно  левое колесо отлетит! ». 
Лошади устали. 
Король предупредил королеву: "Меня беспокоит левое переднее колесо кареты  и больше, чем все другие колеса! ». 
Кучер тоже устал. 
Кучер поворачивается и видит, что бандитов уже не за ними. ,
останавливает лошадей.
В карете голос короля: "Кучер, почему мы остановились? ». 
Кучер ответил: "Мой дорогой Король, мы спасены, и все колеса  кареты целы, особенно левое переднее колесо". 
Королева сказала Королю: "Мы будем называть тебя кучер высшего пилотажа! ». 
Так они жили поживали вместе: Королева, король, их кучер, колеса, лошади и Карета.

Уважаемые зрители: мы сейчас выберем лучшего актера : но я бы хотела обратить внимание на КУЧЕРА который оббежал  вокруг стула 40  раз. Он заслуживает аплодисментов.

----------


## Dimona

командам выдаются карточки с новомодными словами по 3-4 слова в каждой, и они должны составить тост используя эти словечки:
Фьюжн
Креатив
Гламур
Экстрим
Кустурица
SPA
Кашерно
Брутально
Отжыг
Гуглить
Глюк
Ажурно
Прибамбас
Фирштейн
Респект
Готично
Позитифф
Чмоки-чмоки
Шопинг
В тренде...
Антураж

----------


## Марина Миг

> Есть замечательный конкурс на французских свадьбах, называется "Кучер" я его называю "Свадебная или королевская карета"
> вот видео на французском, это для понимания далее напечатанного :


Лиля, спасибо большое! У меня летом свадьба, где жених - француз. Положу в копилочку эту затею, а вдруг проведу? 
Кстати, думаю, на второй день свадьбы отлично пойдет. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Арлетт

> Добрый вечер!Интересно,есть на форуме ведущие,сценаристы,....которые конферанс,игровые блоки предпочитают вести,писать в стихотворной форме?Понятно,что не весь вечер в стихах зарядить....Я это,к чему?Мои подводки к каким-то моментам в двустишьях так звучат...Например:Счастливой семьи не может быть без детей.Мы,конечно же,желаем Марии и Ивану..............И неважно,кто родится.....Лишь бы был малыш счастливым......(И тут двустишье-)Давайте,гости поиграем и КАКИМ быть будущему малышу молодоженов -погадаем...А дальше игровой блок,и манки для гостей:"не вопрос,чтоб сильным рос" и т.д. Или в финале юбилея:Работать Вам ,Иван Иваныч,дерзать.любить,творить...Вы всем нужны,а значит-стоит Жить!(и "Я люблю тебя жизнь" фонограмма).И еще: ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИМИ СВАДЬБАМИ,ЮБИЛЕЯМИ кто-то увлекается?Насколько у вас они востребованы?И какие темы чаще?У нас к этому интерес огромный....,подготовка требует немалых сил и мозговой атаки,но цель оправдывает средства!Да,что говорить,наверняка многие в Теме!Спасибо за внимание!


Здравствуйте! Я начала вести совсем недавно. Но мне очень нравится придумывать тематические сценарии. Не так давно работала над свадьбой в стиле "Африка". Спросом она особым пока не пользуется, но я предлагаю молодым вставлять в традиционную свадьбу кусочки из африканской. А вернее блок. Переход от традиционной свадьбы такой: Их любовь растопила уральский снег,
Их любовью наш зал сегодня согрет,
Нежность их, как волна, землю вмиг окатила,
И суровый Урал в Африку превратила!

ПЕРЕХОД К АФРИКЕ
Звуки африканской природы

Итак, благодаря пылкой любви молодоженов мы очутились на жарком и непредсказуемом континенте. Будьте сверхбдительны! Не ходите в одиночку, берите  с собой собрата племени. Лшние сто грамм, и вы легко почувствуете себя крокодилом, плывущим вниз по течению. За столом – два незнакомых ранее между собой племени, ставшие дружественными благодаря молодой паре, сидящей во главе стола. Впереди нас ждут весёлые и увлекательные приключения, поэтому рекомендую вам как следует подкрепиться!  А пока вы  отдаете должное свадебным угощениям, я прочитаю коротенькие рекомендации. 

Если в Африку попал,
То для грусти ты пропал!
Будь готов под солнцем ярким
Принимать судьбы подарки!
Будут танцы, испытанья,
Приключенья, состязанья,
Жги улыбкой на лице,
Не будь мухою Це-Це!
Потруби как слон немного
Ты  с соседом носорогом,
Зеброй, хвост подняв, скачи,
Тосты зычные кричи!
Не сиди тихонько мышкой,
Лучше прыгай, как мартышка,
Надоест скакать по веткам,
Отдохни, прильнув к соседке…
В бубен бей, в ладони хлопай!
Потанцуй, как антилопа,
Но как тигр не рычать,
Будем мирно отдыхать!
Если вдруг испуг охватит - 
Спрячешь голову в салате…
Следуй  весело  советам
Чтоб запомнить свадьбу эту!

А потом, гадаем на пальме с фруктами. Пальму нарисовала сама. Фрукты распечатанные и заламинированные. (На скрепки к пальме) Молодожены по очереди их снимают, а я читаю четверостишия. Например: "Вы сняли с дерева банан? Вас ждет эмоций ураган!" Или "Вау! Достался вам лимон! Долг - поцелуев миллион! Его супругу(е) ты верни, ну, а пока аванс гони!" И задание жениху поцеловать невесту 10 раз. Если Вам интересно, могу подробнее написать. Еще сценку с амазонками проводила в этом же блоке. Заинтересует, я напишу.

----------


## conehko

> А потом, гадаем на пальме с фруктами. Пальму нарисовала сама. Фрукты распечатанные и заламинированные. (На скрепки к пальме) Молодожены по очереди их снимают, а я читаю четверостишия. Например: "Вы сняли с дерева банан? Вас ждет эмоций ураган!" Или "Вау! Достался вам лимон! Долг - поцелуев миллион! Его супругу(е) ты верни, ну, а пока аванс гони!" И задание жениху поцеловать невесту 10 раз. Если Вам интересно, могу подробнее написать. Еще сценку с амазонками проводила в этом же блоке. Заинтересует, я напишу.


Здравствуйте Арлетт! Поделитесь словами гадания для молодоженов, у меня свадьба у слабослышащих. но читающих. Хочу воспользоваться вашей идеей, если можно чуть изменю "Дерево сюрпризов". Спасибо.

----------


## Вожатенок

> Есть замечательный конкурс на французских свадьбах, называется "Кучер" я его называю "Свадебная или королевская карета"


Лиля! Огромное спасибо за перевод и за этот конкурс)) В блоке Франция или на сказочной свадьбе будет идеально))

----------


## Dimona

> В блоке Франция или на сказочной свадьбе будет идеально))


Девочки, на самом деле текст можно менять до неузнаваемости, можно представить что это класс  едет в автобусе на экскурсию (для выпускного), для корпоратива - собрание профсоюзного коллектива или что нибудть по специальности и тд, главное смысл понятен, а дальше наши головы и чувство юмора...

----------


## тютюня

> Заинтересует сценку с амазонками проводила в этом же .


если вам не трудно скиньте амазонок.мы тоже недавно начали проводить у нас в обиходе есть Восток, грузины, цыганка и баба- яга.очень интересно почитать а там может и используем :Victory:

----------


## Мурамарина

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Я - новенькая. На форуме всего 3 - ий день. Надо с чего - то начинать общение. Прочитала всю эту темку (последнюю часть). И, поскольку в последних сообщениях упоминается о французской свадьбе, то хочу выложить фрагменты сценария, который мне заказали на эту тему и который я буду воплощать 6 июня. Почему фрагменты? Потому что не всё, что есть в сценарии - моё личное. Использовала некоторые моменты других авторов. Итак, начало свадьбы: встреча и начало застолья. Гости выстроены «живым коридором», в руках у каждого французский флажок, 
Родители в конце коридора встречают молодых караваем.

               Вед.: Звучат фанфары! Льётся яркий свет!
                         А что здесь происходит? Я Вам дам ответ.
                         Мы свадьбу Димы с Даной отмечаем
                         И, как положено, с гостями их торжественно встречаем.

Под аплодисменты гостей молодожёны заходят в зал и встают в начало коридора.

           Вед.: Как хорошо сегодня здесь собраться,
                    Нам этот день удачу принесёт.
                    Пусть пермский край наш – несколько тех Франций,
                    О коей речь сегодня здесь пойдёт
                    Пускай история любви у наших молодых другая,
                    Парижских улочек мила картина им недаром.
                    Окно в Париж сегодня открываем.
                    Так захотела наша пара.

Аплодисменты.

           Вед.: Приветствуя молодожёнов стоя,
                     Встречаем просто, без прекрас,
                     Для них окно в Париж откроем.
           Все: Всё это ждёт сегодня вас!

           Вед.: Вас окунём в мир романтизма, страсти,
                     Зажжём очаг, чтобы горел и не погас,
                     Французский поцелуй увидеть будет в вашей власти.
           Все: Всё это ждёт сегодня вас!

           Вед.: На башню Эйфеля поднимемся,
                     Изучим по – французски пару фраз,
                     На Елисейских мы на фото снимемся.
           Все: Всё это ждёт сегодня вас!

           Вед.: Со знаменитостями Франции вас познакомим,
                     Высокой моды организуем здесь показ,
                      И в Лувр экскурсию устроим.
             Все: Всё это ждёт сегодня вас!
            Вед.: Гурманов яствами французскими побалуем,
                      Вино бордовое за вас поднимем сотню раз,
                      И пусть под вечер станем все усталыми,
             Все: Всё это ждёт сегодня вас!

           Вед.: Но прежде по традиции, как русской, так и французской, родители встречают молодых караваем и дают своё родительское благословение. (слова родителей) И, прежде, чем наши молодожёны попробуют свой свадебный каравай, у них есть уникальная возможность сегодня в последний раз насолить друг другу, посолив каравай, чтобы никогда их совместная семейная жизнь не была солёной и невкусной. (солят) А теперь отщипните по кусочку и покормите друг друга. Родителей угостите. А оставшуюся часть каравая возьмут свидетели и раздадут всем гостям. (свидетели раздают каравай) 
           А ещё во Франции есть старинная традиция – молодожёны выпивают за своё счастье из большой чаши с двумя ручками в знак вечной любви и верности. Впоследствии чаша остаётся потомкам. И сегодня наши герои самой прекрасной истории любви поддержат эту традицию и выпьют чисто французский напиток – игристое шампанское из этой чаши.

Молодожёны пьют из чаши.

           Вед.: И мы предлагаем молодожёнам пройти под Триумфальной свадебной аркой, загадав желания, в зал на самые почётные места. Вслед за ними просим пройти всех гостей.
Все проходят, рассаживаются согласно рассадочной схеме.

           Вед.: Окно в Париж в день Вашей свадьбы приоткрыть решили,
                    И пригласили всех ценителей изыска,
                    Игристое шампанское гостям налили,
                    И счастье оказалось к Вам так близко!
                    И в этот день, для Вас счастливый самый,
                    Французский дух царит у нас повсюду,
                    Поэтому присутствующие здесь господа и дамы
                    Ваш праздник очень долго помнить будут!
                    За молодых сегодня пьём мы по – французски стоя.
                    Я думаю, они сей почести достойны!

Застолье.

           Вед.: И вот наступил долгожданный момент, который мы обещали молодожёнам – Вы должны открыть окно в Париж. Окно это в виде сердца. Древняя легенда гласит, что муж и жена, изготовившие ворота любви своими руками и прошедшие сквозь них, будут жить всю жизнь в любви и согласии. А у нас молодые изготовят не ворота, а окно любви, в виде сердца, через которое смогут вместе с нами приобщиться к в романтическому и чувственному миру Франции. Мы приготовили всё необходимое для этого. Приступайте.

Молодожёны вместе вырезают сердце  в ткани и целуются в образовавшемся окне под крики «Горько!»

           Вед.: Побывать во Франции – стране любви и романтики - мечтают многие, и всё потому, что там есть, на что посмотреть. Скажите, дорогие гости, а что Вы знаете об этой загадочной и романтичной стране? Чем она знаменита?

Проводится аукцион «Чем знаменита Франция» + знаменитости на экране

           Вед.: Именно поэтому мы с молодожёнами решили устроить небольшой островок Парижа для Вас прямо здесь. Ну, а что? Название у кафе французское, интерьер подходящий, у молодожёнов настоящая любовь по – французски. Итак, Франция! Но, чтобы мы себя чувствовали здесь комфортно, нужно немножечко знать этот один из красивейших языков мира. Скажу, что Вам крупно повезло. Мы устроим сейчас для Вас ускоренные курсы по изучению французского языка. Ну, давайте начнём с названия кафе «Крепери франсез» Что это значит? (французская блинная)
- Что означает в переводе с французского всем известное слово «Фуршет»? (вилка)
- А теперь давайте наоборот: как звучит по – французски любовь? (амур)
- приветствие (бонжур)
- а прощание (оревуар)
- спасибо (мерси)
- А как перводится «комплиментос» (хвалить)
- Се ля ви (такова жизнь)
- Как вы думаете, что означает слово «брид» (невеста)
- А слово «фьянси» (жених)
- И, наконец, слово «марияж» (свадьба)
           Ну, что же, я думаю, этого набора слов нам будет достаточно, чтобы отметить свадьбу по – французски. И мы поднимаем бокалы за успех нашего мероприятия.

Ускоренные курсы французского языка.
 Далее песочная церемония, зажигание очага и танец молодых на "7 небе от счастья" (тканевом пологе)

----------


## Мурамарина

Поздравления гостей я провожу обычно группами. Молодожёны высылают список гостей, я его делю на группочки, поздравляющие группой выходят, по очереди поздравляют и дарят подарки. Потом я всех прошу вновь вернуться в центр зала, и каждая группа участвует в каком - либо развлечении. На этой свадьбе будет так:

           Вед.: Дорогие молодожёны, Ваши гости сегодня Вас будут не только поздравлять, но и развлекать, поэтому каждая группа поздравляющих поучаствует в одном из конкурсов:
- Конкурс «Крутим круассаны»: Что может быть лучше, чем сидеть в уютной кафешке за чашечкой кофе с горячим круассаном…. Но для этого их нужно сначала приготовить: сейчас Вам нужно разбиться на пары (М и Ж) Готовить круассаны, конечно же, будут девушки, а их партнёры будут начинками круассанов. Но сначала давайте определимся, кто какой начинкой будет (называют) Я выдаю каждой девушке по куску уже раскатанного теста (ткань), и Вы должны будете как можно быстрее завернуть в него свою начинку, чтобы получился круассан. (выполняют на скорость) Но, как Вам известно, круассан – это рогалик, поэтому мужчинам нужно сейчас постараться и изобразить этот рогалик. И в таком виде наши круассаны сейчас станцуют танец весёлых свадебных круассанов (ведущая называет движения, они выполняют: 1. Хлопают себя по бокам, показывая, какие они пышные; 2. Гладят себя эротично по телу сверху вниз, показывая, какие они вкусные; 3. Выполняют па руками и ногами, показывая свою необычную начинку; 4. Кружатся вокруг себя, показывая, как закружится голова от счастья у тех, кто их попробует.
- «Показ высокой моды»: Говорят, высокая мода родилась во Франции. Именно поэтому здесь регулярно устраивают для неё показы. И сейчас вы станете свидетелями создания и демонстрации новой эксклюзивной коллекции, посвящённой торжественному событию 
наших молодожёнов – их свадьбе. И перед Вами никому ещё пока неизвестные, но подающие большие надежды модельеры, которые сейчас прямо в Вашем присутствии создадут свою уникальную коллекцию. Уважаемые модельеры, всё необходимое для Вас приготовлено. Итак, приступайте (группа гостей делится на 2 команды, каждая группа 
выбирает модель и изготавливает для неё наряд, используя приготовленные подручные материалы: газеты, гофрированную бумагу, разноцветные пакеты для мусора, одноразовые тарелки, скотч) Потом модели дефилируют, демонстрируя свой наряд

- Конкурс «Знатоки парфюма»: А это у нас знатоки настоящего французского парфюма. Каждому я выдаю по платочку с нанесённым на него французским ароматом. Вам нужно всего лишь навсего определить обладателей этих запахов, которые находятся среди гостей.

- Игровой момент «Экскурсия в Лувр»: Друзья, а сейчас в нашей программе экскурсия в один из самых знаменитых музеев Франции – Лувр. У Вас будет возможность лицезреть и по достоинству оценить красоту самых известных картин. (Группе гостей выдают фото картин Лувра, и они должны изобразить их сюжет. Зрители оценивают сходство)

- Игровой момент «Пантомима»: Наверняка, Вам всем известно, что во Франции высоко развит театр пантомимы, недаром же на самых людных улицах и площадях  повсюду разгуливают мимы, удивляя прохожих и туристов своим необычным искусством. Игру некоторых мимом Вы увидите прямо сейчас (ведущая выдаёт группе гостей ситуации, описанные на карточках; они должны изобразить описанное с помощью языка тела так, чтобы гости поняли, о чём идёт речь. Ситуации на карточках:

1. Представьте, что Дана находится в роддоме, она родила ребёночка, но Дмитрия пока не пускают к ней. А так хочется узнать про ляльку как можно больше. И вот они общаются через окно. Он ей жестами задаёт вопросы, она отвечает также жестами. Вопросы:
- Кто родился: мальчик или девочка?
- Сколько весит?
- На кого похожа?
- Что тебе принести?
- Что делаешь сейчас?
Ответы:
- девочка
- 3.500
- на бабушку
- бананы
- кормлю грудью

2. Представьте, что у наших молодых свидание, и уже Дима стоит на одной стороне улицы, Дана на другой, но нескончаемый поток машин никак не даёт им возможности перейти дорогу, и они, чтобы не терять время даром, общаются через дорогу.
Он спрашивает:
- куда пойдём?
- в какой кинотеатр?
- на чём поедем: трамвае, троллейбусе, автобусе или такси?
- на каком ряду будем сидеть?
- что купим: чипсы или попкорн?
-Она отвечает:
- в кино
- в «Октябрь»
- на троллейбусе
- на последнем
- попкорн

3. Наш Дима уехал в командировку, и они общаются с Даной по скайпу, чтобы сэкономить деньги на телефоне. Но у скайпа вдруг пропадает звук, и они общаются с помощью жестов
Он спрашивает:
- что ты делаешь без меня?
- куда ходила сегодня?
- что кушала?
- во сколько встала?
- ты скучаешь по мне?
Она отвечает:
- смотрю телевизор
- к подруге
- пюре с котлетой
- в 10 часов утра
- скучаю
прошу вновь вернуться в центр зала, и каждая группа участвует в каком - либо развлечении. На этой свадьбе будет так:

----------


## Мурамарина

Последняя строчка в предыдущем сообщении лишняя, случайно попала.

            Вед.: Друзья, а какая же свадьба без гадания на первенца? Но гадалку мы вызывать для этого не будем, ведь у нас есть вот такой 100 % - ный определятор – Шербурский зонтик, который поможет точно определить пол первенца наших молодых. Для этого я прошу встать их по этот зонтик, а Вас, дорогие гости, попрошу поучаствовать в гадании: если Вы хотите, чтобы у молодых первым родился мальчик, прицепляйте свои денежки на края зонтика на синие прищепки, если девочку – на красные.
Проводится гадание на первенца.

            Вед.: Некоторые влюблённые пары, присутствующие на нашей свадьбе, уже сегодня гуляли по Елисейским полям. А наши молодые чем хуже? И я приглашаю их тоже прогуляться по этой красивейшей улице Франции. (молодые выходят, прогуливаются под ручку) А на Елисейских полях для таких праздно гуляющих прохожих множество развлечений: и мимы, и художники, и фотографы. Давайте воспользуемся ситуацией и устроим фотосессию наших молодожёнов с гостями. А чтобы эта фотосессия получилась необычной, ведь сегодня особенное событие в жизни новобрачных, гости будут тянуть карточки, на которых обозначен способ фотографирования, то есть каким образом Вы с ними сфотографируетесь.
           Карточки:
- изображая один из многочисленных фонтанов
- изображая стройные деревья вдоль улиц
- изображая ласточку, пролетающую рядом с молодыми
- изображая стаи голубей 
- изображая скульптурную композицию «Кони Марли» (бешеные кони, увлекающие за собой возничих)
- изображая бронзовую статую великого военачальника Клемансо на площади Клемансо, который обеспечил Франции  победу в 1 мировой войне
- изображая триумфальную арку
- изображая вечный огонь на могиле неизвестного солдата в центральном пролёте арки
- изображая мимов, развлекающих прохожих
- изображая продавщицу (ца) цветов

«Фотосессия на Елисейских полях»

           Вед.: Друзья, в продолжении темы Франции хочу отметить, что эта страна славится ещё и своей знаменитой кухней, и сейчас в нашем зале появляется очень известный французский шеф – повар. (появляется надувной повар, танцует) Всем известно, что Французы едят лягушек. И, поскольку у нас сегодня свадьба по – французски, мы не можем обделить наших гостей и не угостить их лягушками. Именно поэтому наш шеф – повар по особому рецепту приготовил это блюдо, которым сейчас все будут угощаться. Но повару нужны помощники (он выбирает 2 – х человек) Каждому помощнику повар выдаёт по тарелке сладких лягушек (мармеладные жевательные конфеты в виде лягушек) и китайские палочки, с помощью которых они должны как можно быстрее накормить всех присутствующих на свадьбе (берут лягушку, несут и кладут в открытый рот одного из гостей) Но хочу Вас предупредить, дорогие гости, что лягушки – это деликатес, 

причём очень дорогой, поэтому для каждого из Вас приготовлена только одна лягушка. Не съешьте чью – либо порцию. Конкурс «Поедание лягушек»

----------


## conehko

> Поздравления гостей я провожу обычно группами. Молодожёны высылают список гостей, я его делю на групочки, поздравляющие группой выходят, по очереди поздравляют и дарят подарки.


Здравствуйте, я всегда волнуюсь перед такими дарами, подскажите как потом собрать людей по группам, родители понятно, родные братья, сестры, дедушки , бабушки,  а дальше? Спасибо за разъяснение.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> а дальше?


друзья родителей

соседи

друзья молодоженов

коллеги

----------


## conehko

Спасибо, вы объявляете очередность - это и есть блок. Я правильно поняла? При поздравлении гости поздравляют 2 словами, а за столом вы им предоставляете слово.

----------


## Мурамарина

Вот Вика меня уже опередила с ответом. Спасибо! Всё так. Я тоже делю гостей на категории. Сначала вообще весь список делю на 2 части: гости жениха и гости невесты. Это не всегда получается, если пара уже живёт вместе и друзья общие. Но родственники и коллеги всё равно у каждого свои. А потом каждую часть ещё делю на те категории, которые Вика выше описала. Если свадьба большая и в каждой категории получается много народу, то эти подгруппочки ещё делю. Иногда к этому процессу подключаются заказчики и сами группируют своих гостей, так как лучше знают, кто с кем будет поздравлять.

----------


## Мурамарина

> Спасибо, вы объявляете очередность - это и есть блок. Я правильно поняла? При поздравлении гости поздравляют 2 словами, а за столом вы им предоставляете слово.


Выйдя в центр зала, гости по очереди поздравляют, передавая друг другу микрофон, и не двумя словами, а кто что приготовил: кто своими словами, кто открытки зачитывает. Высказаться имеет возможность каждый. И всё. Никакие слова за столами потом уже не предоставляю. Если только кто - то из гостей не захочет ещё дополнительно к поздравлению сказать тост. Такое бывает, но редко. Ещё исключение составляют творческие поздравления (с песнями, танцами, инсценировками). Но такие гости обычно подходят заранее, предупреждают, и я их объявляю отдельно.

----------


## Курица

> я всегда волнуюсь перед такими дарами, подскажите как потом собрать людей по группам, родители понятно, родные братья, сестры, дедушки , бабушки,  а дальше?


*conehko*, позволю себе показать, ГДЕ можно получить разжёванный полностью материал по поднятой тобой теме, цитирую Марину Морозову 



> Как бы я не старалась изменить и разнообразить свою программу - правила проведения "Поздравительной церемонии" у меня не меняются, даже на самых повторных-приповторных свадьбах. *Мой личный реккорд по продолжительности "поздравлялок" - 25 минут при количестве гостей 95 человек. Как это сделать - делюсь опытом...*
> Поздравительная церемония. Методические рекомендации.


Это тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135845

----------


## Мурамарина

Спасибо за ссылку, курочка. А то когда бы я ещё дошла до этой темки, самостоятельно изучая тонны материалов форума. Уже обратилась к Марине за методичкой. Очень интересно изучить. Потому что для меня поздравительная церемония - тоже всегда проблема. Надоедает выслушивать монотонное зачитывание открыток. А европейский вариант у нас как - то не приживается. Заказчики его не принимают. Говорят, родственники не поймут.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Надоедает выслушивать монотонное зачитывание открыток.


прошу не читать открытки, а говорить от себя... Шутим по этому поводу, что молодожены у нас грамотные, сами ночью все перечитают, а сегодня им  хочется услышать искренние поздравления, идущие от сердец... Часто при поздравлении объявляем конкурс на самое краткое, но емкое поздравление, победителей определяю молодожены в конце поздравительной эстафеты и вручают им небольшой памятный приз (типа шампанского с автографом молодых)

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо за ссылку, курочка.


Всегда пожалуйста, спрашивай- "пошлю!" :Grin:  :Ok: 

Ведь это очень важно- знать, ГДЕ глянуть.
Стопиццот раз за пять лет на форуме уже рассказывала мой любимый анекдот про Мастеров, и для тебя повторю:
Сломался у одной бабульки старый ламповый телевизор. Не показывает-и всё!Вызвала она Мастера.
Тот снял заднюю крышку, глянул, дунул. плюнул...и телевизор ожил!!!
Поставил Мастер крышку назад, бабулька в благодарностях рассыпалась, и говорит:
-Сынок, сколько я тебе должна?
 -Сто рублей три копейки,бабуль!
-Ой, а что так много-то? Ты ж токо дунул да плюнул?
-Вот за это-три копейки! :Aga: А за то, что знал, КУДА дунуть и на ЧТО  плюнуть - за это 100 рублей! :Victory:

----------


## Мурамарина

Пасиб, Вика, за советы. Пробовала. Не помогает. Всё равно читают. Не все, конечно. Если человек не может на ходу подбирать слова "от сердца", ему надо готовиться. А, если он рассчитывал на чтение текста из открытки, то что ему остаётся?

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Пробовала. Не помогает. Всё равно читают.


один раз у меня на юбилее тетенька достала из сумки книжку и начала оттуда зачитывать целые куски поздравлений, потом она перешла к сказкам в стихах и т.д. гости ушли танцевать, а я и именинница сидели обреченно слушали..., когда народ вернулся с танцпола, я жалобно посмотрела на зятя юбилярши... и он просто забрал у нее книжку и сказал, Наташа, придешь завтра к нам похмеляться и дочитаешь.... вот так!

----------


## ol75

> один раз у меня на юбилее тетенька достала из сумки книжку и начала оттуда зачитывать целые куски поздравлений, потом она перешла к сказкам в стихах и т.д. гости ушли танцевать, а я и именинница сидели обреченно слушали..., когда народ вернулся с танцпола, я жалобно посмотрела на зятя юбилярши... и он просто забрал у нее книжку и сказал, Наташа, придешь завтра к нам похмеляться и дочитаешь.... вот так!


 :Blink: ЖЕСТЬ!!! Избавь нас, Боже, от таких гостей (пусть такие экземпляры попадаются крайне редко :Smile3: )

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Пробовала. Не помогает. Всё равно читают.


у меня видимо выражение лица такое,  что гостям без вариантов самим говорить приходится... Достанут порой открыточку, на меня глянут извиняющимися глазами,  мотану головой в ответ,  что нет, не надо читать, сами говорите...Вздохнут обреченно, открытку за спину спрячут и говорят... Сами и без открыток...   :Taunt:

----------


## ВВаля

А я сразу говорю, что все сама знаю без бумажек и напоминаю высказывание Петра 1, который головы рубил чмтающим, да ще повторял: "РЕЧЬ держать только устно! Да бы дурь каждого видна была" За это меня не любя т коллеги -учителя на педсоветах( слямзят что то заумное скнижек, а потом оден очки и читают, сами не понимают , что).

----------


## Мурамарина

> у меня видимо выражение лица такое, что гостям без вариантов самим говорить приходится... Достанут порой открыточку, на меня глянут извиняющимися глазами, мотану головой в ответ, что нет, не надо читать, сами говорите...Вздохнут обреченно, открытку за спину спрячут и говорят... Сами и без открыток..


Да уж! Завидую. А мне, видимо надо школу актёрского мастерства проходить в разделе "Многозначительный взгляд ведущего" ))) И Петра l изучить, а то я и не знала, что он такие полезные вещи рекомендовал.

----------


## conehko

> Это тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135845


Спасибо за ссылочку и за советы по поздравительной церемонии. Надо и мне выражение лица менять во время зачитывания открыток.

----------


## nilena

> Спасибо, читая даже те темы которые открыты хочется еще раз сказать СПАСИБО!!!!!!    
> 
> 
> Я люблю свою работу, Я приду сюда в субботу И конечно в воскресенье. Здесь я встречу день рожденье, Новый год, 8 Марта, Ночевать здесь буду завтра! Если я не заболею, Не сорвусь, не озверею, Здесь я встречу все рассветы, Все закаты и приветы. От работы дохнут кони, Ну а я... бессмертный пони!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## nilena

> Спасибо, читая даже те темы которые открыты хочется еще раз сказать СПАСИБО!!!!!!    
> 
> 
> Я люблю свою работу, Я приду сюда в субботу И конечно в воскресенье. Здесь я встречу день рожденье, Новый год, 8 Марта, Ночевать здесь буду завтра! Если я не заболею, Не сорвусь, не озверею, Здесь я встречу все рассветы, Все закаты и приветы. От работы дохнут кони, Ну а я... бессмертный пони!





> Здравствуйте, я всегда волнуюсь перед такими дарами, подскажите как потом собрать людей по группам, родители понятно, родные братья, сестры, дедушки , бабушки,  а дальше? Спасибо за разъяснение.


Здравствуйте, Алла. Я по списку гостей работаю с людьми до последнего дня (они мне изменения регулярно вносят :Aga: ) И группы создают именно заказчики, и называют группы (друзья семьи жениха, коллеги и сослуживцы например) тоже они!!!!!!! Так как своих гостей знают явно лучше, чем я . Мы сразу с ними это обговариваем. У меня бывают группы до 30 человек. 
Только, когда людей много, все, конечно же, не поздравляют. На одну группу я готовлю фанты. С другой группой мы создаем чашу счастья для молодых, группа друзей поздравляет с гелиевыми шарами. Проходит быстро, и тягомотины нет.  "Чаша счастья" взята мной с форума(спасибо ГРОМАДНОЕ АВТОРАМ), просто адаптировано под нужный мне блок!

----------


## conehko

> У меня бывают группы до 30 человек. 
> Только, когда людей много, все, конечно же, не поздравляют. На одну группу я готовлю фанты. С другой группой мы создаем чашу счастья для молодых, группа друзей поздравляет с гелиевыми шарами. Проходит быстро, и тягомотины нет. "Чаша счастья" взята мной с форума(спасибо ГРОМАДНОЕ АВТОРАМ), просто адаптировано под нужный мне блок!


То есть, поздравление-дары до столов, сразу после встречи молодых. Но что бы объяснить гостям-группе что им нужно сделать, нужно время, а его практически нет. У нас приезжают гости и через 5-10 минут молодые, родители как раз успевают все взять и выйти на крыльцо для встречи, затем сразу поздравление-дары, а когда же вы объясняете?

----------


## nilena

> То есть, поздравление-дары до столов, сразу после встречи молодых. Но что бы объяснить гостям-группе что им нужно сделать, нужно время, а его практически нет. У нас приезжают гости и через 5-10 минут молодые, родители как раз успевают все взять и выйти на крыльцо для встречи, затем сразу поздравление-дары, а когда же вы объясняете?


Нет. Сейчас расскажу. Очередность - Встреча молодых на улице(если лето), далее пара слов и салют (конфетти серпантин) в зале, и от имени виновников торжества приглашаю всех за праздничные столы. Первая часть - 1 тост, 2 тост за родителей, вручение очага, задание для свидетелей, тост за свидетелей, подарки родителям от молодых, вместо медалей бумажных, когда озвучиваю, что они приобрели новые звания в жизни(тесть, теща, свекровь, свекр, ), тост за любовь и только потом объявляю блок Даров. 

Дамы и господа, прошу не скупиться - молодым все пригодится!
Дарить комплименты приступаем друзья,
Вас всех к молодым приглашать буду я!!!!
Будьте внимательны и не пропустите свой выход! 

У нас не создают счетную комиссию, не выходят стоять с рюмочками и коробками свидетели. "Банк" молодых стоит у них на столе, а я вызываю группы (в стихах или прозе) в центр, а они проговорив свои речи,  под музычку идут к столу молодых, складывают конвертики, и возвращаются на свои места. Такие группы как "Родители", "Бабушки дедушки", "тети дяди братья сестры" - говорят обязательно, а вот как доходит дело до друзей родителей, где например 25 человек, я, допустим так говорю -
В разгаре праздничный парад 
продолжим поздравлений ряд!
Пополнить который я приглашаю добрых и преданных друзей родителей жениха...................(перечисляю). Они все выходят. Тогда, чтобы никого не обидеть, а то вдруг кто-то готовился, я говорю: "Леди и джентльмены, позвольте вам задать такой вопрос, возможно кто-то из вас не спал всю ночь, усиленно готовился, писал оду, сочинял стихи.... Тогда милости просим продемонстрировать свои таланты!!!!" все конечно начинают отнекиваться. Тогда говорю: "В таком случае предлагаю вам поздравить молодых оригинально и удивительно.(раздаю всем по камушку) У меня в руках чаша с разноцветным стеклярусом, который символизирует сегодня все то, что уже прозвучало в адрес наших молодоженов, и я предлагаю вам наполнить эту чашу своими пожеланиями буквально в одно слово. Давайте начну я, а вы продолжите ...." 
Себе тоже камушек до этого беру, и кладу со словами, например, я желаю молодым ярких впечатлений, подхожу к другому он говорит - любви - и тоже кладет камушек, к третьему - счастья и т. д. После того как последний в компании положит камушек я говорю: "Друзья мои, Кирилл, Аня, в этой чаше собрано очень много любви, тепла и ласки ваших родных людей." Вручаю им ее со словами "Если когда-нибудь в вашей жизни случится что-то непредсказуемое, иссякнет запас добрых слов друг к другу, или пробежит мааааленький черный котенок, обратитесь к этой чаше, она всегда вам поможет" Все аплодируют включается музыка, гости все понимают, идут к столу, складывают конвертики, и идут на свои места.   
Аллочка, поверьте - это занимает в 2 раза меньше времени, чем если бы каждый говорил из них свое пожелание!  Опробовано много раз!!!!!!!

----------


## Olgazve

Фото теат-это вах.


 Я тоже буду впервые пробовать фототеатр. Делала на фотобумаге. Деревянных палочек не нашла, купила пластмассовые. Клей  для потолочной плитки. Держит не очень хорошо. То и дело промазываю


[/QUOTE]

----------


## conehko

> У нас не создают счетную комиссию, не выходят стоять с рюмочками и коробками свидетели.


А у нас проходит именно так за 2-ым столом! И чтобы кого-то убедить на дары до столов, приходиться очень долго уговаривать . Мне понравились ваши дары, особенно камушки, коротко и оригинально. Класс! Получается это все за 1-ым столом.Надо попробовать предложить ваш вариант, он оригинальный и главное короткий, а кто хочет высказаться, можно и в процессе свадьбы слово предоставить. Спасибо!!!!!!!

----------


## Марина Миг

> Я тоже буду впервые пробовать фототеатр. Делала на фотобумаге. Деревянных палочек не нашла, купила пластмассовые. Клей для потолочной плитки. Держит не очень хорошо. То и дело промазываю


Ольга, я использую деревянные шпажки для шашлыков, в магазинах все по 37 есть. А клей лучше "Момент" прозрачный - опытным путем именно на нем остановилась. Некоторые элементы дополнительно скотчем приклеиваю. Но фотографии с гостями очень яркие получаются!  :Ok:  
[IMG]http://*********net/3720290m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/3483620m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Olgazve

Спасибо,Марина Переделывать не буду, посмотрим как первый раз пройдет. А ты обыгрываешь или просто прикольные фото? Заходила на твою страничку на ютюб. Ни разу не проводила ни песочную, ни радужный зонт, но все в хотелках.  Про зонт можно поподробнее. Я так понимаю это последний танец

----------


## Катюньчик

> Деревянных палочек не нашла,





> деревянные шпажки для шашлыков


А я использовала палочки для суши и на скотч, все держит хорошо.

----------


## Olgazve

А я спросила палочки для суши в супермаркете, на меня такие глаза вытаращили. Купила пластмассовые. С одной стороны ложечка. Вот этой ложечкой и приклеиваю

Сейчас еще и скотчем продублирую

----------


## Guzelka

> *conehko*, позволю себе показать, ГДЕ можно получить разжёванный полностью материал по поднятой тобой теме, цитирую Марину Морозову 
> 
> Это тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135845


Я тоже приобретала у Марины этот ценный клад, и на самом деле поздравительная часть теперь уже не беда. проходит быстро и на ура!!! Спасибо ей!!!!

----------


## Guzelka

> Спасибо,Марина Переделывать не буду, посмотрим как первый раз пройдет. А ты обыгрываешь или просто прикольные фото? Заходила на твою страничку на ютюб. Ни разу не проводила ни песочную, ни радужный зонт, но все в хотелках.  Про зонт можно поподробнее. Я так понимаю это последний танец


Ольга, я тоже уже года два использую радужный зонт. украшенная разноцветными лентами зонт, песня Долиной "Погода в доме". Стихи для начала брала тут, молодых приглашаем под зонт, они танцуют, а ты красиво говоришь. потом музыку приостанавливаем и вызываем к молодым родителей со словами, что молодые будут любить и уважать родителей и в двери их дома всегда для них открыты, бла-бла... Родители берут по ленточке и по кругу чуть танцуют, потом опять тише музыку и приглашаем всех остальных гостей, которые всегда готовы прийти на помочь, примерно так. этот момент мне очень нравится, красиво завершает свадьбу да и юбилей

----------


## Olgazve

Спасибо. Надо еще слова найти. Но вот я что-то засомневалась насчет свадьбы. Юбилей завершить -это да. Самое то. А для свадьбы я делаю танец при свечах. Когда в руках у гостей зажженные свечи-таблетки , а молодые в центре со своей свечой. И потом "Погода в доме" на завершение свадебного торжества  по- моему это не самый удачный вариант.Я ставлю Бандерас"Я хочу обвенчаться с тобой"

----------


## ssellesta

*nilena*  Здорово, возьму ваши камушки себе на вооружение. А у меня гости тоже поздравляют группами, одни рисуют- дружеский шарж на молодоженов(все что им не хватает для полного счастья, и все что хочется пожелать еще и еще) или на юбиляра. Другие гости танцуют, обычно это достается друзьям (нашла где-то на просторах ин-нета: раздаю по 2 листочка каждому гостю, прошу на одном написать все что хотели бы еще пожелать молодоженам или юбиляру, а на другом все то,  что бы никогда бы с ними не случилось. Затем тот листочек на котором написано все плохое бросаем на пол, и начинаем под веселую музыку топтать, каблучками рвать в мелкие кусочки, ну а то что написали на  другом листочке, нужно пропеть. Ну а в конце завершаем все припевом из песни "Мы желаем счастья вам")

Где то здесь на форуме прочитала что гости делают подарки своими руками: у меня так обычно поздравляют дети маму или папу. Заранее делаю на ватмане надпись Пусть всегда будет Солнце, Пусть всегда будет Небо, пусть всегда будет мама(папа), пусть всегда будем МЫ. Вырезаю из желтой бумаги ладошки разных размеров (женские, мужские, детские)  и сам круг для солнышка. На круге рисую глазки, улыбку. Дети выходят( а это обычно вместе с зятьями, снохами, внуками) поздравляют, а потом все вместе для мамы делаем подарок. на ладошках пишут свои имена, приклеивают по кругу, а сверху приклеивают круг солнышка. Получается классно. И дарят с такими словами:
Наша мама чудеснее всех на Планете,
Ведь никто так не любит, как сердце ее!
Она – солнце, а  мы  ее  –  лучики-дети.
Мама  нам  подарила  дыханье  свое!

----------


## conehko

> Я тоже приобретала у Марины этот ценный клад, и на самом деле поздравительная часть теперь уже не беда. проходит быстро и на ура!!! Спасибо ей!!!!


Спасибо, написала ей сообщение, а вам спасибо за подсказку.

----------


## nilena

[QUOTE=conehko;4651618]А у нас проходит именно так за 2-ым столом! И чтобы кого-то убедить на дары до столов, приходиться очень долго уговаривать . Мне понравились ваши дары, особенно камушки, коротко и оригинально. Класс! Получается это все за 1-ым столом.Надо попробовать предложить ваш вариант, он оригинальный и главное короткий, а кто хочет высказаться, можно и в процессе свадьбы слово предоставить. Спасибо!!!!!!![/QUOTE

А вам, Аллочка, СПАСИБО, за добрые слова!!!!!!! Мне очень приятно. Я вам искренне желаю удачи.!!!!!!!




> nilena  Здорово, возьму ваши камушки себе на вооружение. А у меня гости тоже поздравляют группами, одни рисуют- дружеский шарж на молодоженов(все что им не хватает для полного счастья, и все что хочется пожелать еще и еще) или на юбиляра. Другие гости танцуют, обычно это достается друзьям (нашла где-то на просторах ин-нета: раздаю по 2 листочка каждому гостю, прошу на одном написать все что хотели бы еще пожелать молодоженам или юбиляру, а на другом все то,  что бы никогда бы с ними не случилось. Затем тот листочек на котором написано все плохое бросаем на пол, и начинаем под веселую музыку топтать, каблучками рвать в мелкие кусочки, ну а то что написали на  другом листочке, нужно пропеть. Ну а в конце завершаем все припевом из песни "Мы желаем счастья вам")


Очень круто!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо за идею!!!!!!!!!!!! Благодарю!!!!!!! И рада, что вам понравился мой материал!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Марина Миг

> Спасибо,Марина Переделывать не буду, посмотрим как первый раз пройдет. А ты обыгрываешь или просто прикольные фото? Заходила на твою страничку на ютюб. Ни разу не проводила ни песочную, ни радужный зонт, но все в хотелках.  Про зонт можно поподробнее. Я так понимаю это последний танец


Оля, прошу прощения, что долго не отвечала - очень насыщенная неделя выдалась, на форум даже не заходила, в почте больше полсотни непрочитанных писем )))
Фототеатр всегда делаю по-разному, смотрю по компании: кому-то просто в перерыве предлагаю себя в новом образе представить, для кого-то "Дядю Пашу" (и подобные) провожу, может, и заезженная уже игра, но в некоторых компаниях на ура проходит, один раз проводила вариант Катеньки О. и Андреевны - с передачей аксессуаров, то есть ролей. Пошло не очень, поэтому отложила, а теперь уже и не помню, как это ))) Если ты в теме Катеньки О. наберешь "фототеатр", много постов выскочит.
Песочную очень люблю. Очень-преочень! Вчерашние молодожены заказали через интернет сосуд в форме сердца, первый раз на моей памяти, красиво смотрится, действительно по-свадебному.
А зонт, да, провожу для финального танца



> А для свадьбы я делаю танец при свечах. Когда в руках у гостей зажженные свечи-таблетки , а молодые в центре со своей свечой. И потом "Погода в доме" на завершение свадебного торжества по- моему это не самый удачный вариант.Я ставлю Бандерас"Я хочу обвенчаться с тобой"


Вот и мне показалась "Погода в доме" не лучшим вариантом. Включаю музыку обязательно русскую (если иное не оговорено с молодоженами) и глубокую. Про двоих... У Андрея Бандеры, да, красивая песня, и именно смысловая. А со стихами я не очень дружу, в том плане, что к концу вечера гости, на мой взгляд, их уже не воспринимают, мы с ними на разных волнах оказываемся. Говорю в прозе, по смыслу примерное так: пусть этот зонт укроет вас от всех жизненных напастей, а цветные ленты, что держат в руках ваши близкие, станут цветными дорогами счастья. Каждый раз получается по-разному, стараюсь персонально сказать, именно об этих молодоженах, может быть, об их гостях, в общем, бывает, что задумаю одно, а в процессе получается совсем другое  :Taunt:

----------


## Курица

> Песочную очень люблю. Очень-преочень!





> Вчерашние молодожены *заказали через интернет сосуд в форме сердца*, первый раз на моей памяти, красиво смотрится, действительно по-свадебному.


удовольствие, конечно, дорогое, но зато КАК красиво!!! Кому интересно, НАСКОЛЬКО дорогое, :Grin:  *ЖМИТЕ СЮДА*

----------


## Марина Миг

> удовольствие, конечно, дорогое, но зато КАК красиво!!! Кому интересно, НАСКОЛЬКО дорогое, *ЖМИТЕ СЮДА*


Танюша, да! Именно оно,  и именно отсюда! НО! Самое интересное, что вот этих двух мензурок не хватило на одно сердце. И сосуд оказался наполовину полон. У меня, видимо, какая-то чуйка была, потому что я в свой кувшинчик на всякий случай белого песка насыпала. Ну, и посреди обряда, рванула (именно рванула, потому что от места церемонии до реквизита метров 20 было) за ним. Главное, что все получилось! НО! Имейте ввиду, девочки, что и такое бывает )))

----------


## Курица

> удовольствие, конечно, дорогое,





> Именно оно,  и именно отсюда! НО! Самое интересное, что вот этих двух мензурок не хватило на одно сердце. И сосуд оказался наполовину полон.


Мои молодожёны купили в магазине "Всё по 37" (Сеть называется «Fix Price»-Фикс Прайс) *просто сосуд в форме бутылки с гранями* и с пластмассовой пробкой, усиленной резинкой на проволочной такой "защёлчке"(вот объяснила...но, думаю, вы поняли)))
Вот, нашла картинку -ТИПА такой(пробка такая), только с гранями - смотрелась куда красивее
[IMG]http://*********net/3712567.jpg[/IMG] 

Ещё мы с невестой заготовили кусочки фатина красного и синего цвета, вырезанные в форме круга-один чуть больше другого, и белую атласную ленту. Этими аксессуарами невеста задекорировала пробку и горлышко бутылки после заполнения её песком и закрытия крышки.
В качестве мензурок мы использовали узкие длинные бокалы
[IMG]http://*********org/3498534m.jpg[/IMG] 




> Самое интересное, что вот этих двух мензурок не хватило на одно сердце. И сосуд оказался наполовину полон.


*Чтобы избежать такого казуса*, нужно заранее проверить дома при помощи воды (объём воды и песка будет одинаковым-это мне рассказала клиентка-юбилярша, с которой мы тоже замутили как -то песочную церемонию-песок засыпали все гости-по чуть-чуть, под соусом, что каждый из них-частичка её ЖИЗНИ, её биографии...но это лирическое отступление)

Итак (я этого не знала!!! :Derisive: )-дома в наш сосуд наливаем воду, чтоб было до "под крышки", затем берем 2 бокала и выливаем в  них этот объем воды. Примечаем -можно фломастером- по "куда"  нужно будет засыпать песок перед церемонией.
И тогда мы будем уже обезопашены от подобного прокола! :Aga: 

Про воронку - в аптеке продаются маленькие прозрачные  типа стеклянных, их даже декорировать не стоит-цивильно смотрятся.
А у нас была маленькая пластмассовая. за 16  руб. купленная, на которую невеста наклеила пайетки и мелкие белые цветочки.
Песок был двух цветов-ярко-розовый и синий.

Буду рада, если кому-то мои советы пригодятся! :Aga:

----------


## Марина Миг

> Чтобы избежать такого казуса, нужно заранее проверить дома при помощи воды (объём воды и песка будет одинаковым-это мне рассказала клиентка-юбилярша, с которой мы тоже замутили как -то песочную церемонию-песок засыпали все гости-по чуть-чуть, под соусом, что каждый из них-частичка её ЖИЗНИ, её биографии...но это лирическое отступление)


Абсолютно согласна! Когда впервые проводила песочную церемонию, взяла заранее сосуд у молодоженов (песок был мой) и вычисляла объем. Поскольку церемония была 7-цветная, все получалось идеально. А в этот раз и песок, и сосуд заказывали молодожены, и принесли только на свадьбу. Поэтому... вот




> Мои молодожёны купили в магазине "Всё по 37" (Сеть называется «Fix Price»-Фикс Прайс)


Дааааа! Я сама в них много всего для работы покупаю. Например, мои бутылочки, из которых насыпаем песок, оттуда. Они предназначены для масла, поэтому воронка не требуется. кстати, бумажная воронка из набора (интернетовского) очень неудобная - большая. 
[IMG]http://*********org/3488313m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4559743m.jpg[/IMG]




> Про воронку - в аптеке продаются маленькие прозрачные типа стеклянных, их даже декорировать не стоит-цивильно смотрятся.


Про такие даже не слышала! Схожу на разведку, спасибо  :Derisive:

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Буду рада, если кому-то мои советы пригодятся!


Таня, спасибо, очень полезный совет. я  на глаз прикидывала ...и всё промахивалась.А теперь уж не промахнусь!

----------


## Olgazve

[QUOTE=Марина Миг;4655306]Оля, прошу прощения, что долго не отвечала - очень насыщенная неделя выдалась, на форум даже не заходила, в почте больше полсотни непрочитанных писем )))
Фототеатр всегда делаю по-разному, смотрю по компании: кому-то просто в перерыве предлагаю себя в новом образе представить, для кого-то "Дядю Пашу" (и подобные) провожу, может, и заезженная уже игра, но в некоторых компаниях на ура проходит, один раз проводила вариант Катеньки О. и Андреевны - с передачей аксессуаров, то есть ролей. Пошло не очень, поэтому отложила, а теперь уже и не помню, как это ))) Если ты в теме Катеньки О. наберешь "фототеатр", много постов выскочит.
Песочную очень люблю. Очень-преочень! Вчерашние молодожены заказали через интернет сосуд в форме сердца, первый раз на моей памяти, красиво смотрится, действительно по-свадебному

Спасибо Марина. Теперь понятно.

----------


## Olgazve

Марина! Не подскажешь какой-нибудь интерактив с гостями? У тебя во втором ролике что-то интересное. И вообще столько изюминок мастера предлагают.Я здесь недавно.Подскажите ,  люююди ,на что обратить внимание?

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Подскажите , люююди ,на что обратить внимание?


обратить внимание на ВСЕ! в каждой теме есть масса изюминок, великое множество идей. по мере допуска к темам подписывайся на них и тебе будут в кабинет приходить сообщения, что нового в темах, на которые ты подписалась. приходи чаще, больше будешь узнавать.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Мариночка, извини, что ответила на сообщение, отправленное тебе! нуууу, не удержалась, ведь я тоже недавний новичок на бескрайних просторах ИН-КУ.

----------


## Марина Миг

> Марина! Не подскажешь какой-нибудь интерактив с гостями? У тебя во втором ролике что-то интересное. И вообще столько изюминок мастера предлагают.Я здесь недавно.Подскажите ,  люююди ,на что обратить внимание?


Оль, чтобы понять, чьи материалы тебе подходят, сначала почитай разделы мастеров, с кем на одной волне окажешься - к тому смело за изюмом и обращайся! Потому что у всех стиль, подход, вИденье праздника разное.
Про интерактив с гостями - из собственных наработок сейчас ничего не припомню, потому как они померкли перед творениями форумчан (это ли не толчек к творчеству?! :Taunt:  ) Если тебе близок стендап, то к Окрыленной, там интерактивов - ого-го! У Насти-фейерверк ты уже прописалась в темке ))) 
Оль, дело в том, что я была частый гость на свадьбах в Костроме (раньше в другом городе работала, приезжала в отпуск - и давай всех подруг замуж выдавать!), поэтому представляю программу многих ведущих. И в своей старалась использовать те игровые блоки, которые раньше ни у кого не видела. Сейчас ролик пересмотрела и поняла, что многое уже не провожу. Это я к тому, что:




> обратить внимание на ВСЕ! в каждой теме есть масса изюминок, великое множество идей. по мере допуска к темам подписывайся на них и тебе будут в кабинет приходить сообщения, что нового в темах, на которые ты подписалась. приходи чаще, больше будешь узнавать.


ДА!!!




> Мариночка, извини, что ответила на сообщение, отправленное тебе! нуууу, не удержалась, ведь я тоже недавний новичок на бескрайних просторах ИН-КУ.


Зоя, так ведь все правильно сказала  :Ok:  И я чуть больше года на форуме, не такой уж и старожил  :Grin:

----------


## Olgazve

Девочки,  спасибо.В моей копилке много всего. Скоро год как прописалась на ВКМ. Но объять необъятное согласитесь невозможно. А покупать кота в мешке не хочется , это я про изюм. К сожалению некоторые темы для меня пока закрыты.

----------


## conehko

Привет самым опытным!!!!!!! Я вновь за советом, мне везет.... Свадьба - за одним столом 2 пары молодых (братьев близнецов! как буду различать не знаю..) как проводить.... у невест нет родителей..... Подскажите, может кто-то сталкивался, что посоветуете?

----------


## о-ля-ля

> как буду различать не знаю..)


Подшучивай сама над собой,проще отнесись к этому.

----------


## Vrednulya

> Ольга, я использую деревянные шпажки для шашлыков, в магазинах все по 37 есть. А клей лучше "Момент" прозрачный - опытным путем именно на нем остановилась. Некоторые элементы дополнительно скотчем приклеиваю. Но фотографии с гостями очень яркие получаются!


Фотки действительно очень яркие, спасибо за совет. Тоже все бумажное делаете? На какой бумаге?

----------


## Марина Миг

> Фотки действительно очень яркие, спасибо за совет. Тоже все бумажное делаете? На какой бумаге?


Марин, по началу на обычной бумаге печатала и ламинировала. Теперь, когда обновляю, печатаю на фотобумаге, цвета гораздо ярче. Завела дома цветной принтер и ламинатор, вот и делаю что хочу, без отрыва  :Taunt:

----------


## Vrednulya

Очень здорово, спасибо за ответ. Буду тоже обживаться. 

КОллеги! НУжен хелп! 
Приглашают провести свадьбу в ресторане, где у молодоженов заказан только стол. Т.е. фактически ресторан будет открыт для посетителей. Скажите, вы проводили свадьбу в таких условиях? Как тогда строить свою программу? НА что ориентироваться, как работать с музыкантами? Ориентироваться только на своих гостей, а музыканты как будут работать тогда? Чем больше думаю об этом, тем больше понимаю что это бред.

----------


## Марина Миг

> Очень здорово, спасибо за ответ. Буду тоже обживаться. 
> 
> КОллеги! НУжен хелп! 
> Приглашают провести свадьбу в ресторане, где у молодоженов заказан только стол. Т.е. фактически ресторан будет открыт для посетителей. Скажите, вы проводили свадьбу в таких условиях? Как тогда строить свою программу? НА что ориентироваться, как работать с музыкантами? Ориентироваться только на своих гостей, а музыканты как будут работать тогда? Чем больше думаю об этом, тем больше понимаю что это бред.


Ой ёёёё! Марин, если есть возможность = откажись. Ничего кроме головной боли (это еще мягко сказано) ты не получишь. Плюс: отвечаешь ли ты за качество работы, если музыканты будут чужие? Да еще и работать они будут не только с тобой, а со всем залом? Ващщщще бред! А администрация ресторана на это действо согласие дала???

----------


## Alenanz

[quote="Марина Миг;4660300"]Ой ёёёё! Марин, если есть возможность = откажись.[/quote
Марина права. Был в моей практике такой случай, юбилей у знакомых. 



> Ничего кроме головной боли (это еще мягко сказано) ты не получишь.


Это точно, плюс сорванный голос, я работала без микрофона, так как программа другим присутствующим в зале была мягко говоря не нужна. Теперь за такой заказ я не возьмусь даже знакомым))))

----------


## Vrednulya

Спасибо, девочки!  :Tender:  Я тоже склонялась к такому мнению, но вы меня убедили окончательно.
Да, "переспав" с этим ночь - точно решила, что нужно отказываться. Корпоративы более-менее еще можно провести так. Снегурили как-то новый год в таких условиях. А вот свадьба, и чтоб еще из этого что-то приличное получилось - это нет, бесполезный номер, мне кажется.

----------


## Рыжае Счастье

> Обалденный голос. Переделала мне для Сергея! Низкий ей поклон и успехов!
> Всем рекомендую к ней обращаться, такая изюминка в вашем вкусном торте праздника понравится всем!


А можно и мне про Сергея, у меня у мужа будет скоро денек)))

----------


## Vrednulya

> Обалденный голос. Переделала мне для Сергея! Низкий ей поклон и успехов!
> Всем рекомендую к ней обращаться, такая изюминка в вашем вкусном торте праздника понравится всем!


Можно и со мной песенкой про Сергея поделиться? Тоже для мужа хочу, у него скоро день рождения.

----------


## танкстеп

Добрый день!Решила повторить свою просьбу в этой теме. (уже кидала клич в "медиках") У меня необычный вечер. В пятницу 100-летие больницы. Меня гл. врач просит провести банкет у VIP персон. Будет 70 человек - мистры здравоохранения, руководители крупных предприятий, главные врачи соседних больниц. Просто не представляю, что делать с этой публикой. Это вроде бы и банкет, но официальный. Просто предоставлять тосты, как-то будет скучно. Может у кого-то был подобный опыт, подскажите, пожалуйста, что тут уместно провести.

----------


## Арлетт

> Всем доброго времени суток. Вот хочу провести такую кричалку с детьми. Идею взяла у вас, огромое спасибо автору, переделала под себя. Подбираю музыку и... стопор. Из текста понятно, что в двух моментах - тормоз. Помогите, пожалуйста, кто в этом силен. Если кого-то заинтересовала моя задумка, сброшу свои нарезки. Плиз!
> 
> Кричалка «Высший класс!»
> Эй, девчонки и мальчишки, знаем, вы – не хвастунишки!
> Проведу игру для вас. Покажите высший класс!   
> 
> Мальчики за руль садитесь, и покрепче пристегнитесь.
> Надавите – кА на газ! Покажите высший класс!  (Субару)
> 
> ...


Здравствуйте, мне кричалка сама очень понравилась. Для гитары, я думаю подойдет любая музыка Бас -гитары. Динамичная. В инете много таких мелодий.

----------


## макушка

> У меня необычный вечер. В пятницу 100-летие больницы. Меня гл. врач просит провести банкет у VIP персон. Будет 70 человек - мистры здравоохранения, руководители крупных предприятий, главные врачи соседних больниц


Танюш,конечно просто давать слово,это будет партсобрание.Я проводила день медика.Конечно стихов заготовила,но не сильно много...и анекдотов в тему...
Вот с этого начинала
Если все профессии на свете,
Вдруг сложить горою на планете,
То наверно на ее вершине,
Вспыхнуло бы слово-МЕДИЦИНА!!!
А уж анекдотов тьма
Идет консилиум международный,выступает с докладом врач из Англии,и говорит:Вот мы например научились на очень ранней стадии распознавать и лечить сердечно-сосудистые заболевания.Но так обидно,мы человека от инсульта и инфаркта уберегли...а он раз и от онкологии умер.Следом выступает врач из Америки-а мы наоборот очень успеншно боремся с онкологией,высокий процент излечившихся,но то же есть проблема,мы спасли человека от рака,а он раз и умер от оторвавшегося тромба например...Врач из России слушал,слушал и говорит...странно вы как то работаете,неправильно-вот мы от чего лечим...от того и умирают.
Или еще приходит молодой интерн в больницу работать,ему врач поручет сначала изучить истории болезней.Интерн через время спрашивает-тут много аббревиатур(только заглавные буквы названия),я не все могу разобрать-вот например что такое ЯБЖ-врач-язвенная болезнь желудка,интерн-а ПГ,врач-поверхностный  гастрит,интерн,а ЧЕЗ,врач-черт его знает?.
И если нужно вышлю конкурс "Диагноз",Где по музыкальным нарезкам нужно поставить диагноз.Если что обращайся в личку.

----------


## Арлетт

> Привет самым опытным!!!!!!! Я вновь за советом, мне везет.... Свадьба - за одним столом 2 пары молодых (братьев близнецов! как буду различать не знаю..) как проводить.... у невест нет родителей..... Подскажите, может кто-то сталкивался, что посоветуете?


У меня была подобная свадьба. На две пары. Тоже переживала очень. И как оказалось не зря. Там могут всплыть моменты о которых при подготовке даже и не задумываешься. Я на этой свадьбе делала конкурс на узнавание женихами своих невест. Ставила невест в круг с подругами и женихи с завязанными глазами пытались их по пальчикам узнать. потом, когда уже проводить стала, поняла, что не надо было этого делать. Один из женихов на свидетельнице у другой пары остановился и долго так ее ручку держал... я боялась, думаю, ну все! Сейчас ошибется и ... вдруг невесте станет неприятно. стала лихорадочно соображать, что говорить, думаю, выкупать потом невесту заставлю за ошибку. Но он потом передумал. двинулся дальше по кругу. Невесту узнал. А уже потом мне гости в конце свадьбы объяснили, что этот жених сначала ухаживал за свидетельницей. Невеста об этом знала. И я тогда еще подумала... что до профессионализма мне еще ох как далеко! Так что таких конкурсов не надо.. И еще, был момент в начале. У них был один каравай на двоих. откусывали все вместе. с четырех сторон. А держали мама одной невесты и папа другой. Толкучка небольшая получилась. тоже не совсем хорошо со стороны смотрелось. И вот еще что было не совсем хорошо. Одна пара была прямо королевской. Платье невесты, костюм жениха.. все прямо блеск. Кольца в виде корон. вторая пара резко от них отличалась. гости на свадьбе были разные, только человек шесть из общей компании. Трудно мне с ними пришлось. Сблизились две компании только через часа три после начала. На сплочение надо было мне какой -нибудь конкурс придумать. А я этот момент тоже упустила. В общем ошибок наделала кучу. Только с поздравлениями все прошло удачно. Поздравляли меняясь друг с другом и поздравляли обе пары словами, потом своим дарили подарок, а второй паре сувенирчики небольшие. В итоге, все остались довольны.
А у Вас вообще сложная ситуация. Близнецы. Но я вот думаю, может они все таки одеты как будут? может хоть галстуки разные им предложить одеть.

----------


## Арлетт

))) Буду рада, если чем то смогу вам помочь, если нужно, могу все слова на "Пальму" написать.

----------


## conehko

> И еще, был момент в начале. У них был один каравай на двоих. откусывали все вместе. с четырех сторон. А держали мама одной невесты и папа другой. Толкучка небольшая получилась. тоже не совсем хорошо со стороны смотрелось. И вот еще что было не совсем хорошо. Одна пара была прямо королевской. Платье невесты, костюм жениха.. все прямо блеск. Кольца в виде корон. вторая пара резко от них отличалась. гости на свадьбе были разные, только человек шесть из общей компании. Трудно мне с ними пришлось. Сблизились две компании только через часа три после начала. На сплочение надо было мне какой -нибудь конкурс придумать. А я этот момент тоже упустила. В общем ошибок наделала кучу. Только с поздравлениями все прошло удачно. Поздравляли меняясь друг с другом и поздравляли обе пары словами, потом своим дарили подарок, а второй паре сувенирчики небольшие. В итоге, все остались довольны.
> А у Вас вообще сложная ситуация. Близнецы. Но я вот думаю, может они все таки одеты как будут? может хоть галстуки разные им предложить одеть.



Встреча с караваем будет со стороны родителей женихов (близнецов) встречают одним караваем и затем родители разламывают его и отдают в 2 семьи молодых. Вот за конкурс сближения 3-х семей СПАСИБО, я об этом тоже не подумала. А дары будут за вторым столом и еще родители не решили, одновременно поздравляют две пары или сначала одну, а потом другую. Конкурс с завязанными глазами "найти супруга или супругу" (если останавливается Не на том, то говорю, что есть еще претенденты и т.д - срабатывает),когда определяет то я держу за руку того кто ищет, а вот когда найден человек я слегка придавливаю руку ему и он конечно никогда не ошибается.

----------


## nyurka

> Посвящается Директору базы и всему Газторгу.
> 
> Песня Директора базы
> на мотив песни В.Толкуновой «Кабы не было зимы».
> 
> Кабы не было моей должности на базе,
> Процветал бы здесь хаос, шум и безобразье.
> Не работал бы никто: ни мужик, ни баба,
> Все бы пили бы вино, если бы не я бы!
> ...


Спасибо вам огромное, ваши труды не напрасны. У нас как раз намечается  концерт к 75-летию местного Райпо ваши стихи очень пригодились)))

----------


## nyurka

)))

----------


## nyurka

> Для гигиеничности, я заранее наливаю в рюмку водку и подходя к каждому "дударю" обмакиваю флейту в рюмку. Конечно не супер стерильно, но я провожу и вчера еще раз убедилась в работоспособности данного розыгрыша. Парики искусственные мы ж тоже не стираем после каждой потной головы, так что тут вопрос бесконечный о гигиеничности!


У меня исполнение аккомпанемента серенады  больше ассоциируется со скрипкой нежели с флейтой. Так и гигиеничней будет... Но в целом идея классная)))

----------


## риша-риша

Сообщение от любаша 76 Посмотреть сообщение
Всем доброго времени суток. Вот хочу провести такую кричалку с детьми. Идею взяла у вас, огромое спасибо автору, переделала под себя. Подбираю музыку и... стопор. Из текста понятно, что в двух моментах - тормоз. Помогите, пожалуйста, кто в этом силен. Если кого-то заинтересовала моя задумка, сброшу свои нарезки. Плиз!

Кричалка «Высший класс!»
Эй, девчонки и мальчишки, знаем, вы – не хвастунишки!
Проведу игру для вас. Покажите высший класс!

Мальчики за руль садитесь, и покрепче пристегнитесь.
Надавите – кА на газ! Покажите высший класс! (Субару)

Вам, девчонки, не слабо дружно прыгнуть высоко?
Прямо здесь, прямо сейчас, покажите высший класс! (Отбив детский)

Кто из вас здесь музыкант? Кто скрывает свой талант?
У вас гитары: соло, бас. Покажите высший класс!

Наши милые девчата – симпатичные котята.
Есть артисты среди вас? Покажите высший класс! (Я пушистый беленький котенок)

Молодцы наши ребята, будут бравые солдаты!
Маршируем все сейчас. Покажите высший класс!

Платье, сумка, туфли, грим… Видеть модниц мы хотим!
Подиум заждался вас, покажите высший класс! (Я самая)

Мастера вы все хандрить, лишь бы в школу не ходить!
Чишем, кашляем сейчас. Покажите высший класс! (Ля-ля-ля)

А теперь вы все - танцоры, и у вас гастроли скоро.
Вы пустились в дружный пляс! Покажите высший класс! ( Провожу анимацияю Dj Otzi)
можно на почту мой адрес: lubov-korobova@mail.ru



а я эту игру просто сделала анимацией. музыка специально написана. проводили, как анимацию. идет от 7 до 14 лет легко!

----------


## риша-риша

http://webfile.ru/6584980
вот это мой "высший класс" есть минус, если надо пишите в личку!

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Из текста понятно, что в двух моментах - тормоз.


может для гитары взять что-нибудь из Зинчука, какое-нибудь соло... вот у меня такое соло на гитаре есть http://files.mail.ru/65580D943A4149F5B09C224D964AD33C
а для солдатиков - марш, например, у меня есть такой 
http://files.mail.ru/2DCF23B640754DCFA4D48FC1075F88AD

----------


## риша-риша

вот моя первая свадьба провела 15 июня


это медики которые по тестам на беременнось определяли пол будущего дитятки

----------


## риша-риша

объедините пожалуйста, не получилось фото вставить, буду ссылки кидать 

http://webfile.ru/6584996
это гаваи
http://webfile.ru/6584998
песок

http://webfile.ru/6585006
букет невесты

http://webfile.ru/6585009
зонт
http://webfile.ru/6585012
малыши и медики
http://webfile.ru/6585016
птички

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

заходишь на http://*********ru/
есть кнопка обзор, находишь свою фотку, нажимаешь отправить, находишь справа ссылку № 2, копируешь и вставляешь в свой пост.

----------


## риша-риша

мои фотки слишком тяжелые, уменьшаю изображение , все равно не идет! :Blink:

----------


## Окрыленная

> вот моя первая свадьба провела 15 июня
> 
> 
> это медики которые по тестам на беременнось определяли пол будущего дитятки


А можно поподробнее??????????? Что значит Определение по тестам на беременность??

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> мои фотки слишком тяжелые, уменьшаю изображение , все равно не идет!


открываешь изображение с помощью picture menager. нажимаешь изменить рисунки, справа нажимаешь сжатие рисунков и нажимаешь для веб-документов....  http://*********ru/ принимает до 4 мб... так что не знаю, какого у тебя веса фото... посмотри, Риша, внимательней. да, если формат большой, грузится дольше...

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*риша-риша*, http://hostingkartinok.com/process.php вот здесь можно загрyзить фотки

----------


## риша-риша

размер у фоток аж 9,35 Мб



> picture menager.


у меня нет!! Стыдно! :068:  :068:  сегодня буду мужа мучить - пусть займется! 

Тесты это (на фото уведите) большие типа "тесты на беременность" с кармашками, туда и денежку кладем! Надоели коляски, ползунки и горшки, захотелось, хоть чно-ть свое! Вот поэтому собираю у меня Медики гинетики!

----------


## Vrednulya

Други мои сердешные! Помогите советом! 

Познакомилась с замечательной парой, взяла заказ, на первой встрече друг другом были очень довольны. 
А когда начала более глубоко прорабатывать их праздник - возникли трудности: пара состоявшая, у него это второй брак, взрослая дочь уже есть, девушка чуть младше будущего супруга, но тем не менее... я немного растерялась с тем, что им предложить.
Как-то не укладывается в моем видении эта пара и классический сценарий с поцелуйной академией, подобием распределения обязанностей, танец папы с дочерью, жениха с мамой и пр. Осложняется это все еще и тем, что друзей практически не будет, будут одни родственники. И что придумать для ребят такое, что выходило бы за общепринятые рамки, но не напрягало их обоих и не ставило бы их в неловкую ситуацию.
Мне кажется что им очень бы подошел праздник в европейском стиле. Но родственники могут не понять :( Беда, однако.

----------


## Галинка81

Марина, тебе вполне подойдут песочная церемония и зажжение семейного очага. Если будут только родственники, значит народу будет не много, т.е. можно сделать именные представления и хлопалки. Детский блок можно спокойно заменить песенными угадайками, гаданиями на мыльных пузырях, составлением формулы счастья. Сколько часов тебе работать?

----------


## Vrednulya

Здравствуй, Галочка! 

Работать полный вечер, 6-7 часов. Гостей не так уж и мало - 50 человек. 
Песочная церемония и очаг укладываются, их я уже запланировала. 
Угадайки у меня в арсенале есть, гадания с мыльными пузырями тоже делаю. 
А вот про формулу счастья видела мельком, кинь ссылочкой, пожалуйста, в меня :) 

С развлечениями и блоками для гостей у меня проблем нет. Но хочется что-то такое утонченное именно для супругов. 

Как задействовать дочку жениха от первого брака и стоит ли вообще это делать?

----------


## ulybka

> Други мои сердешные! Помогите советом! 
> А когда начала более глубоко прорабатывать их праздник - возникли трудности: пара состоявшая, у него это второй брак, взрослая дочь уже есть, девушка чуть младше будущего супруга, но тем не менее... я немного растерялась с тем, что им предложить.


Марина, я бы оставила только песочную церемонию. Очаг не стала бы проводить. Распределение обязанностей сделай гостям. Предложи им идею "У каждого человека есть своя вторая половинка на свете". Наши жених и невеста нашли друг друга, пройдя не малый путь, а каким он был, давайте вспомним ( и здесь строишь программу на воспоминаниях, вернитесь в детсво "детский блок", "родительский дом" - блок с родителями, любовь "любовь с первого взгляда" И вот они нашли друг друга и это их день, а вот в конце как раз сделай им какой-нибудь двери в новую жизнь. Т.е. у тебя получится банкет, что было и впереди что их ждет (можно пофантазировать) ....спустя 50 лет на золотой свадьбе будут вспоминать, что было после зеленой и до золотой  :Taunt:

----------


## Галинка81

> Здравствуй, Галочка! 
> Работать полный вечер, 6-7 часов. Гостей не так уж и мало - 50 человек. 
> А вот про формулу счастья видела мельком, кинь ссылочкой, пожалуйста, в меня :) 
> Но хочется что-то такое утонченное именно для супругов. 
> Как задействовать дочку жениха от первого брака и стоит ли вообще это делать?


Маринка, привет.
Формула счастья для семьи молодых - это работа Брусникиных с сайта Тамада Плюс. Там ты можешь найти полный отчет с видео и фотками. Инициалы каждого гостя вписываются в математическую формулу. Получается плакат, где каждый гость себя находит, расписывается. Приблизительно так:

Условие - нормальный подробный список гостей.

Если хочешь делать очаг и задействовать дочку в роли ангела, то могу тебе кинуть свой вариант. Пиши на tellgalya@mail.ru. Кстати, я в теме "Находки от Находки" описывала свой новый вариант очага со всякими светяшечками, там дети задействованы.

----------


## Donskova-t

*Сначала разместила этот пост в теме музыкальные конкурсы, потом думаю - это же не конкурс, ну в общем пусть модераторы перенесут куда нужно... Если я опять не "ТУДА"*

Коллеги, мои дорогие... мне попалась на глаза в просторах интернета (честно не помню где...)


 Было подписано -первая любовь жениха... Ну я чуть покумекала - и вот что придумала... Не судите строго....

*
Первая любовь жениха*

Мы сегодня не раз вспоминали детство, забавные случаи из него, друзей, теплые прикосновения мамы…. Но мы не вспоминали детский сад, ж (ИМЯ), помнишь там была девочка – «Катюша» - твоя первая любовь. Так вот она за дверью, пустим ее? (симф № 5 (ТРЕК 1))

(ТРЕК 2 (я не сдамся без бою) _заходит решительным шагом…..Подходит к жениху, смотрит в глаза_ (трек 2.2 (как ты мог?))

Катенька, добрый день, вам не кажется вы немного опоздали, и наш 
Ж (ИМЯ) уже сделал выбор, посмотри на эту прекрасную девушку… _(показываем на  невесту)_ От одного взгляда на нее все сомнения отпадают сами собой, ведь они идеальная пара, или у Вас свое мнение?
(трек 3 (а я живу одна такие вот дела)), 

Ну полно Вам, Катенька, какой муж в детском саду???  ну как Вы не можете понять, Катя… Столько лет прошло… Да и Ж (ИМЯ) сто раз говорил (трек4 (ты меня забудь, ты меня прости)), 

Ну что Катюш убедили?  (трек 5 (одиночество)_(танцует – отрицательно машет головой, показывает виселицу)_

Катюш, свет-то на нем клином не сошелся – посмотри какой красавец сидит_ (Показываю на любого сидящего мужчину за столом)_ (трек 6 (ты прощай моя любовь, здравствуй новая любовь))

Катюш, а на этого погляди (трек 7 (муси-пуси)

Катенька, ну нельзя же так, не попрощавшись, ну хоть пару слов бывшему _(показываю на первого)_(трек 8 (слышишь – отвали)
А в то время Катюшка встретилась с глазами с третьим (трек 9 (О, Боже, какой мужчина!)
А как же этот???_ (показываю на второго)_ (трек 10 (пошлю его на небо за звездочкой)
Значит все таки вот этот самый достойный_ (показываю на третьего),_ или есть более достойный?_(хватает надувную бутылку – целует)_ (трек 11 (только рюмка водки на столе)

А вот это правильно, на свадьбе мы или нет! Я с Катей согласна, Катюш, еще что-нибудь скажешь на прощание? (трек 12  (домой, пора домой)

И так Катюшка, отправилась домой, я уверена в скором времени она при таких данных найдет свое настоящее счастье. А о нашем женихе она больше и не вспомнит – потому что он является второй половинкой для нашей невесты и так как она его любит, никто не способен полюбить - правда ведь, Н(ИМЯ) Трек 13 (не любил как я тебя люблю)
музыка здесь - http://yadi.sk/d/ODv29Atu6X8s7

----------

догадина (14.12.2015), Смоляниова2 (10.09.2016)

----------


## Lara14

> Первая любовь жениха


Татьяна,  интересный момент, спасибо.
Единственное, что меня смущает, что предварительно "Катеньке"надо будет объяснить её присутствие и действия, хоть их и не так много.
В своей работе, наученная опытом, стараюсь работать экспромтом, меньше объяснений, больше работы по готовому тексту и муз.сопровождению.

Немного добавлю, что музыкальное сопровождение подобрано хорошо.


Если буду делать этот номер, то обязательно добавлю, а то как-то грустно заканчивается для Катюши....
Возможно приглашу холостяков, сделаем для неё из шариков цветы и подарим....
Под песню "Надежда..." или "Луна, луна,цветы...".
Можно и конкурс сделать, "Самый завидный холостяк".

----------


## Donskova-t

> Единственное, что меня смущает, что предварительно "Катеньке"надо будет объяснить её присутствие и действия


*Lara14*, меня это тоже всегда смущает... Я вообще стараюсь не давать слова гостям...В таких моментах стою в сторонке и показываю. Они (АКТЕРЫ) сразу схватывают и дублируют...... Что-то проговорили, что-то за мной повторяют...
 неплохо проходит




> Возможно приглашу холостяков, сделаем для неё из шариков цветы и подарим....
> Под песню "Надежда..." или "Луна, луна,цветы...".
> Можно и конкурс сделать, "Самый завидный холостяк".


Вот! Меня тоже смущала концовка... Да, на этом и решим. Спасибо!

----------


## Светлана ТАМАДА УЛАН-УДЭ

Красиво очень!!

Ох,фотографии я загружать не знаю как.научите люди добрые.Песочная пусть уже и заезжена,но это очень красиво и молодым память.Вот моя подводка.Ребята у каждого из вас есть свой ангел-хранитель.Долгие годы они сопровождают вас по жизни,помогая в трудных ситуациях,подсказывая правельное направление,оберегая вас от всего плохог,.И я уверена именно ваши ангелы,устроили в один прекрасный день вашу встречу,именно они помогли понять вам что вы две частички одного единого целого.И вот сегодня они спустились с небес,захватив с собой жар солнца и превратив его в песчинки СТРАСТИ,красоту цветов они превратили в песчинки прекрасной ЛЮБВИ,глубину рек и озер превратили в п. ДОВЕРИЯ,бескрайность наших лугов,в УВАЖЕНИЕ,крепость скал в ТЕРПЕНИЕ,чистоту небес во ВЗАИМОПОНИМАНИЕ.Все это составляющие счастливой совместной жизни,но только вы вдвоем можете создать ваш рисунок.Рисунок вшего счастья,ведь не один человек нп свете не сможет повторить то что вы сотворите сегодня.........И пусть этот сосуд будет для вас напоминанием о том что счастливая совместная жизнь только в ваших руках.

----------


## Sемицветик

Текст просто замечательный....., очень красиво.....




> Марина, тебе вполне подойдут песочная церемония и зажжение семейного очага. Если будут только родственники, значит народу будет не много, т.е. можно сделать именные представления и хлопалки. Детский блок можно спокойно заменить песенными угадайками, гаданиями на мыльных пузырях, составлением формулы счастья. Сколько часов тебе работать?


А можно поподробнее рассказать о гадании на мыльных пузырях и о формуле счастья. Буду признательна.

----------


## ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА

Объясните пожалуйста, что такое "Цветные танцы" которые проводят с цветными ленточками, на свадьбе будет много спортсменов, хочу сделать подводку, что приехали участники универсиады  по художественной гимнастике с подарком для молодых.Но что то не представляю, что это  за №Цветные танцы"

----------


## Вожатенок

> Объясните пожалуйста, что такое "Цветные танцы" которые проводят с цветными ленточками, на свадьбе будет много спортсменов, хочу сделать подводку, что приехали участники универсиады по художественной гимнастике с подарком для молодых.Но что то не представляю, что это за №Цветные танцы"


Светлана, цветные танцы - муз.нарезки, где в каждой звучит тот или иной цвет. Как только человек слышит свой цвет ленты - выходит в круг и зажигает как умеет.





> А можно поподробнее рассказать о гадании на мыльных пузырях и о формуле счастья. Буду признательна.


Предположу, что гадание на мыльных пузырях - это ответы на вопросы с помощью мыльных пузырей. Допустим, вопрос к родителям молодоженов: Сколько внуков вы хотите. Они выдувают мыльные пузыри, но у них на каждый вопрос есть только 1 попытка. Всегда проходит весело)) Формула счастья, если не ошибаюсь, это Татьяны Бонаты. Не знаю, есть ли это в открытом доступе.

----------


## ROksana

Если можно, растолкуйте, в чём состоит суть конкурса "Самый завидный холостяк"?

----------


## Sемицветик

Привет, форумчане! Нужна ваша помощь. Хочу на юбилее сделать мешочки желаний: один для именинницы, другой для гостей. Смысл в том, что - сегодня мы желали вам целую сотню желаний, но как вы понимаете не все желания могут исполниться, я предлагаю вам достать из волшебного мешочка только......5(3) желания, которые обязательно исполнятся в течении года. ( написать веселые желания). А для гостей другой мешочек -какие они обязуются выполнить поручения для именинницы в ближайшее время(тоже штучек 5-7, весёлых). Может кто-то проводил? Как думаете стоит? :Meeting: 

*Галинка81*, Привет, Галочка! Я Света -новенькая. Расскажи, пожалуйста, про формулу счастья

----------


## Галинка81

Света, видео-отчет по этой теме и самого автора этого момента ты можешь найти здесь: http://tamadaplus.ru/topic/2704-form...B1%D0%B2%D0%B8

----------


## Vrednulya

Здравствуйте, коллеги! 

Вот уже третий день в раздумьях. В пятницу пела на банкете, познакомилась с ведущей. Народ завела, много обрядов красивых, многие вещи взяты с форума. 
Но были в программе несколько моментов, которые меня смутили и я не знаю до сих пор, как это воспринимать: 
1. Конкурс с семейниками и детскими горшками. Вроде как весело, задорно прошел, но не знаю, насколько он для меня допустим. 
2. Бородатый конкурс, когда на скорость нужно принести что-то из зала. Апофеозом конкурса стали ... мужские брюки...
3. Когда первый раз вместо подвязки были кинуты стринги. 

Вроде как перчинка есть во всем. И народ кажется неплохо воспринимал, смеялся. Но ох... не знаю... Я прекрасно понимаю, что публика бывает всякая, и ведущие тоже всякие. 
Как вы считаете, насколько приемлемы такие вещи в программе? В общем и целом, не переходя на личности? 
Очень важно услышать ваше мнение.

----------


## Sемицветик

Привет! Напишу своё мнение - мне не нравится этот конкурс, много раз его видела, вроде бы ничего такого, но что-то и не то..... Добежать, снять семейники, съесть из горша фрукт......-не не моё.  
Второй конкурс- Оговорюсь, что это моя точка зрения. Когда вижу этот конкурс, особенно, когда принести брюки -ну уж нет, а потом носки...- а затем гости в этой куче белья разбирают свои вещи.....Может кому-то и весело, но согласитесь не очень выглядит это красиво. 

А про стринги .............об этом слышу впервые - даже и не знаю :Blink:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> 1. Конкурс с семейниками и детскими горшками. Вроде как весело, задорно прошел, но не знаю, насколько он для меня допустим.
> 2. Бородатый конкурс, когда на скорость нужно принести что-то из зала. Апофеозом конкурса стали ... мужские брюки...
> 3. Когда первый раз вместо подвязки были кинуты стринги.


Марина, ответь сама себе на пару вопросов... ты в красивом платье и на каблуках, а ведущая заставляет 1)бежать, 2) садиться на горшок.. Тебе лично приятно будет? И насколько красиво ты будешь смотреться на фото в платье и на горшке? 

Вы с мужем пришли на праздник, вдруг подбегают и просят снять с него брюки? Позволишь? А если позволишь, то в душе осадочек не останется ли??? 

Вот исходя из твоих собственных ответов и решай, приемлемо ли подобное проводить на праздниках или нет...

----------


## макушка

> Вроде как перчинка есть во всем. И народ кажется неплохо воспринимал, смеялся. Но ох... не знаю... Я прекрасно понимаю, что публика бывает всякая, и ведущие тоже всякие. 
> Как вы считаете, насколько приемлемы такие вещи в программе? В общем и целом, не переходя на личности? 
> Очень важно услышать ваше мнение


Марина,на форуме сломано не одно копье по этому поводу,и прозвучало много Фи!!! и Фу!!!Но я отношусь к тем кто считает,что нужно ориентироваться по публике.Скажу свое мнение-у нас В Кыргыстане мало заказов,так как русскоязычных все меньше и меньше...и часто на банкетах смешанная публика,то есть мусульмане -30-50% гостей.Казалось бы еще сложнее что-то делать с перчинкой...но молодежь именно ее и приветствует.Конечно можно назидательно сказать-подтягивайте их на свой уровень,а не опускайтесь к их.Но...Я начинала вести свадьбы именно в классическом ключе,много было трогательного,лиричного..и со всем этим вместе,я начала выпадать из обоймы...И собенно меня задело,когда те кого я отлично знала лично,сказали общим знакомым-не берите ее ,замучает всех своей лирикой,и посоветовали взять как раз тех кто в то время проводил все ниже пояса.Я пересмотрела свою позицию и перешла на юмор,оставив только основные моменты на лирику-фата,очаг,родители...И когда стала работать по другому,стала слышать...как мы отдохнули,какая свадьба!!!
Так вот лично я конкурс с горшками очень люблю и провожу.Делаю это так-вызываю молодых,сажаю на стульчики рядышком и в руки даю либо разнос,либо вазу с конфетами.Дружки перед этим набрали уже две команды-жениха и невесты.Выдаю красивые(почти шорты),трусы и говорю,что сейчас мы хотим показать молодым как весело и дружно живется многодетной семье.Команда жениха берут конфетку из рук жениха и их горшок стоит от Ж сбоку,и невесты соответственно,и взяв кофету в рот(есть на горшке не заставляю),нужно крикнуть -папа,я все(команда Ж) и мама я все!!!(команда Н).И бежать передавать эстафету.Бывает игроки просто чуть приседают над горшком,забывают снять трусы...Потом коментирую,и главное спрашиваю,понравилось вам молодожены быть в роли многодетных родителей?И опять комент.Всегда море драйва,веселья.
Кокурс приносилки,провожу под музыкальные нарезки...когда дохожу до брюк,смотрю на реакцию зала,если вижу заминку,сразу говорю.да пошутила я...и меняю задание...но поверьте бывает,нужно то 2 брюк,а раздеваются и кидают штаны сразу 3-4 парня...И кстати носки принести не прошу...все остальное достаточно невинно.Я его делала давно,потом забросила,а вот сейчас обновила.
Стринги просят кинуть сами молодые,и если на свадьбе куча молодежи,идет на УРА!!!.Все понимают что это шутка(и саму подвязку и стринги,даю невесте минут за пять до этого,и прошу одеть в районе коленочки,то есть жених не лезет глубоко под платье).Это провожу не часто,но когда молодожены говорят у нас на свадьбе в основном молодежь,и все безбашенные,простите я иногда и беру фишки на уровне ночных клубов..
И еще раз повторюсь делаю НЕ НА ВСЕХ свадьбах,все индивидуально,это и прощупываю на встречах,и бывает даже приехав на свадьбу,приходиться менять все...А на лирику могу легко переключиться в любой момент,если соответсвующая публика.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> И собенно меня задело,когда те кого я отлично знала лично,сказали общим знакомым-не берите ее ,замучает всех своей лирикой,и посоветовали взять как раз тех кто в то время проводил все ниже пояса.


Лера! целиком и полностью согласна!!! ну не доросли некоторые наши заказчики до лирики!!! не дано всем быть романтиками!

----------


## Vrednulya

Девочки, я согласна, что лирики бывает и многовато чересчур иногда. 
На одной из свадеб просто танец дочери с папой под Кобзона вывел невесту из равновесия минут на 15. А еще как-то на тост за родителей ди-джей включил "Помолимся за родителей" - и тоже почему-то пробрало пол-зала до слез. Это хорошо и здорово, но - когда в меру. 

Поделюсь своим мнением насчет этих конкурсов: честно -мне их провести было бы сложно. Не мое и все тут. Мне кажется, что можно повеселиться и другими, не менее забойными конкурсами.
Просто когда смотрю на публику и на то, как работает ведущий начинаю в себе сомневаться - может это у меня с жизненной позицией что-то не то? Но вспоминаю лицо юноши который поймал "типа подвязку" а потом с недоумением разворачивал стринги... Второй раз он уже просто стоял в стороне. Молодоженам может и прикольно, а ему, мне кажется, было обидно. 
В общем, девочки, я в недоумении, и пока еще саму себя не поняла -в раздрае так сказать. Где найти ту грань. Чтоб и тонко и изящно было, но и перчинка была





> Так вот лично я конкурс с горшками очень люблю и провожу.


Вот может быть с подводкой про многодетную семью это и неплохо бы звучало. Не знаю. К слову сказать, для участия с горшками были задействованы исключительно мальчики, и это, наверное, плюс к репутации ведущей.

----------


## макушка

> Поделюсь своим мнением насчет этих конкурсов: честно -мне их провести было бы сложно. Не мое и все тут. Мне кажется, что можно повеселиться и другими, не менее забойными конкурсами.


Во первых,поверь могу повеселить людей и другими конкурсами,еще раз говорю,все строго индивидуально,вот сейчас идет шоу-"Универсальный артист",где все поют в разных жанрах,вот и я стараюсь быть  в спектре-от камерных ведущих концертных програм,до Урганта и до Паши Воли...
Во вторых,Марина,можно и  с нами поделиться своими забойными конкурсами?

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Во вторых,Марина,можно и с нами поделиться своими забойными конкурсами?


и я, и я прошу! Марина! конкурсы в студию!  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## юляшникс

А я стринги с подвязкой кидаю со словами, тому кто поймал стринги, что ты молодой, холостой тебе ещё гулять и гулять. А невеста кидает мини букетик с мягкой игрушкой и запиской, ты ещё маленькая не наигралась тебе замуж рано. А вторым этапом уже свой букет кидает. И чтобы девушкам не обидно было все обнимают счастливицу поймавшую букетик и мы вместе проводим такой ритуал одна рука на букетик, другую вытягиваем вперёд и вместе со мной: Загибаем пальчик раз, загибаем пальчик два, скоро замуж выйду Я!!!! ( при этом загибаете средний палец, затем безымянный и на словах:" скоро замуж выйду я", высоко поднимаем руку) смех обеспечен.

----------


## юляшникс

Вот ещё хотела добавить по поводу песочной, у меня идея фикс. Хочу смастерить из двух рамок для картин и фото жениха с невестой что-то подобное , но размером побольше и подать всё это под соусом пожеланий от гостей. Чтобы все участвовали. И память хорошая останется и сама церемония заиграет новыми красками.
[IMG]http://*********org/4181423m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Вот ещё хотела добавить по поводу песочной, у меня идея фикс. Хочу смастерить из двух рамок для картин и фото жениха с невестой что-то подобное , но размером побольше и подать всё это под соусом пожеланий от гостей. Чтобы все участвовали. И память хорошая останется и сама церемония заиграет новыми красками.


наверное, будет здорово. только как это сделать технически?!

----------


## Юлия34

> ты ещё маленькая не наигралась тебе замуж рано


Это решат ведущая??? Кому рано выходить замуж, а кому пора??? 
Такая фраза способна любое настроение убить!!!

----------


## юляшникс

> Это решат ведущая??? Кому рано выходить замуж, а кому пора??? 
> Такая фраза способна любое настроение убить!!!


Я так не думаю и гости и невесты, ни разу не было подобной реакции, все воспринимают как шутку. Хотя после ваших слов задумалась, спасибо.
Опять же этот момент всегда обсуждаю с невестами, предлагая ещё несколько вариантов:
Второй вариант Это ленты одна из которых привязана к букету невесты, а остальные просто зажаты в руке, девушки разбирают ленточки и танцуют вокруг невесты, а на счёт три дёргают на себя ленточку, а невеста отпускает руки. Соответственно и с женихом так же подвязка к ленточке, прячем в коробку красивую, парни ленты разбирают  и всё по тому же принципу, что и с невестой. Один раз даже делала одновременно жених и невеста в центре а от них лучиками друзья и подружки у невесты был самораспадающийся букетик( выглядит ка один, а потом распадается на много) а у жениха мини подвязки невеста сделала. Смысл был в том что холостых-незамужних было 4 пары и чтобы не обижать, всем подарили любовь)))  Друзья были приятно удивлены, для них это был полный сюрприз. :Yes4:

----------


## юляшникс

*mursilka2*, 



> наверное, будет здорово. только как это сделать технически?!


Думаю, через пару дней выложу результат моей работы)

----------


## макушка

> Это решат ведущая??? Кому рано выходить замуж, а кому пора??? 
> Такая фраза способна любое настроение убить!!!


Можно возразить,решает не ведущая,а как бы судьба,кому достанется игрушка ведь неизвестно,кто поймает.И обыграть можно весело и не обидно.А вот что мне часто портит настроение,это когда та,что чуть не расталкивая всех поймала букет,я начинаю поздравлять,а она с кислой миной отвечает,да это уже четвертый букет....и что толку.Я конечно это обыгрываю,но тут мне самой хочется сказать-Тебе замуж еще рано!!!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Лера, не путай Марину..  Классика это не всегда 


> много было трогательного,лиричного.


А 


> много было трогательного,лиричного.


   - не всегда классика... 

Перебор с лирикой на любой свадьбе, стилизованной ли, классической ли будет губителен для праздника... Во всем  нужна мера.. И даже самые классические преклассические свадьбы могут быть драйвовыми, заводными и искрометными, и без всяких там горшков... Пусть даже самых расчудесных и из золота отлитых. 

Девчонки, ну столько сейчас идей и вариантов завести публику.... уууххх!  Приезжайте на любую дружеско-обучающую встречу, посмотрите на работу друг друга со стороны, послушайте, поучитесь, желание гонять горшки и им подобное отпадет автоматически...

----------


## Юлия34

> Можно возразить,решает не ведущая,а как бы судьба


О том и речь!!! Но.... выверенные фразы для ведущего это закон. И не всегда гости могут верно исполковать то, что ведущая решила 



> обыграть можно весело и не обидно






> ни разу не было подобной реакции, все воспринимают как шутку


 Не думаю, что вы знаете все реакции гостей и послепраздничные обсуждения! Буквально в субботу, загружая аппаратуру и другие свои сумки-баулки, слышала, как гости, сидящие в газели, обсуждали не свадьбу!!!!!, а мою работу. И буквально по фразам разобрали торжество!

----------


## юляшникс

> Но.... выверенные фразы для ведущего это закон


Если это ваш стиль работы, браво. Я же всё как-то больше на вдохновении, эмоциях. Не стану спорить, что необходимо думать. Что, а главное, как ты говоришь) Возможно мне не хватает опыта, но я не волшебник, я только учусь))

----------


## Юлия34

*юляшникс*, Юля, да я, как и тысячи других ведущих, работаю так же и на вдохновении и на эмоциях! И так же, не смотря на достаточно большой опыт, учусь и учусь! Ведь каждый отработанный, отведенный праздник, это сданный экзамен!

----------


## Vrednulya

> и я, и я прошу! Марина! конкурсы в студию!


Девочки, писала-писала и как всегда бывает - не отправилось. 
Я где-то писала навреное, что начинала как вокалистка, а вести начала толком вот первый сезон. 
Все фишки, которые идут на ура, - проверены вами, милые коллеги.
Поцелуйная академия Оксаны Ожогиной, анимашки, какие-то из тырнета, последняя "Вокруг света" от Люды Пуховой. 
Театр-экспромт очень нравится, когда в соответствующей компании, я делаю с минимумом реквизита, в этом плане я то ли ленюсь, то ли еще не доросла.

Дерево пожеланий, только делаю не в горшке его, а печатаю а3 формата и в красивом багете. Штемпельные подушки покупала в магазине для творчества. Дерево в горшке тоже очень нравится, но у меня похожее дерево уже 5 лет пылится в шкафу и куда деть не знаю. И место занимает, и выкинуть рука не поднимается. 

Из проектов, которыми могу похвастаться и претендовать на авторство в арсенале есть греческая свадьба и юбилей GangstersParty"50

----------


## Vrednulya

> Девчонки, ну столько сейчас идей и вариантов завести публику.... уууххх! Приезжайте на любую дружеско-обучающую встречу, посмотрите на работу друг друга со стороны, послушайте, поучитесь, желание гонять горшки и им подобное отпадет автоматически...


Плюс стопиццот!!! Я может пока не всегда могу пока еще сходу сказать как надо, но как не надо - вижу и решаю для себя сразу.

----------


## Vrednulya

Девочки! Мальчики! От нетерпячки прыгаю на месте. 
10 августа свадьба у моих родственников, и тут мне дали полную свободу выбора темы и сценария. 
Искала афоризмы с началом "любовь это..." и меня тут прошибло - а не сделать ли вообще сценарий на тему "Love is..." Или хотя бы начать с блока отдельного. Нам сейчас это близко - потому что мы поколение 90-х, жевачки Love is и Turbo, тетрисы и прочие очень интересные и "жутко нужные" игрушки. 
В оформлении продублировать тему - вообще простор для творчества. 
Как вы считаете - лучше сделать отдельный блок или всю программу на эту тему? 
Если программу - то искать составляющие любви в каждом блоке и в конце вечера должны получить какой-то результат.

----------


## Окрыленная

Vrednulya, я буду делать такую свадьбу 12 октября - оформление, цвет... зелено-розовый. Планирую придерживаться всю свадьбу и ... искать в каждом блоке ответ на вопрос.. ЧТО ТАКОЕ ЛЮБОВЬ... Сценарий еще не думала((( НЕТ времени

----------


## Vrednulya

Давай вместе думать, у меня свадьба эта уже скоренько. Оформление правда филентово-сиреневое. Но полиграфии здесь можно прикольной кучу наделать. Наверное действительно можно всю программу в этом духе сделать. Но тогда надо немного переделывать классические обряды - потому как в моем понимании это больше европеизированная тема. Т.е. встречать молодоженов буду красной дорожкой, каравай остается, но подводочку к нему надо поправить. 
Ну а дальше надо думать. Тема навеялась час назад всего )))

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> а не сделать ли вообще сценарий на тему "Love is..."


наша Аннушка -умелица выставляла в теме документов всю полиграфию на эту тему... там и книги пожеланий и листы календаря и много чего по-моему было... Открой тему документов или к Ане стукнись

----------


## Вожатенок

Девочки! 6.07.13 проводила свадьба Лав из http://vk.com/fabrika_kreativa?w=wal...477_1835%2Fall Встречали молодоженов ........... сосиской с пюре))) А все потому, что говорят "Быт съел любовь". А у нас же всё наоборот - Любовь сегодня съест быт)))) У них была одна сосиска на двоих. И они как в мультике с разных концов ее съели. Еще у каждого гостя было сердечко на палочке. Мы реально делали лишь блок по 90-м, а еще узнавали что такое любовь и какая она бывает - жгучая (итальянский блок), нежная - песочная церемония, дружеская, родительская и пр. Еще пожалания писались на вкладышах больших, которые были прилеплены к шарам. Цвет свадьбы был желто-малиновый))

----------


## Vrednulya

Спасибо, девочки! У самой уже мысли роятся-роятся. Тоже кучу всего накачала уже, пойду рисовать в CDR))) 
Жаль только, что каравай уже заказан. Буду подводку тогда другу писать к нему.

----------


## Микеланджело

это точно

----------


## тихо

Девочки, я согласна, что лирики бывает и многовато чересчур иногда. 
На одной из свадеб просто танец дочери с папой под Кобзона вывел невесту из равновесия минут на 15. А еще как-то на тост за родителей ди-джей включил "Помолимся за родителей" - и тоже почему-то пробрало пол-зала до слез. Это хорошо и здорово, но - когда в меру. 

Поделюсь своим мнением насчет этих конкурсов: честно -мне их провести было бы сложно. Не мое и все тут. Мне кажется, что можно повеселиться и другими, не менее забойными конкурсами.
Просто когда смотрю на публику и на то, как работает ведущий начинаю в себе сомневаться - может это у меня с жизненной позицией что-то не то? Но вспоминаю лицо юноши который поймал "типа подвязку" а потом с недоумением разворачивал стринги... Второй раз он уже просто стоял в стороне. Молодоженам может и прикольно, а ему, мне кажется, было обидно. 
В общем, девочки, я в недоумении, и пока еще саму себя не поняла -в раздрае так сказать. Где найти ту грань. Чтоб и тонко и изящно было, но и перчинка была




Вот может быть с подводкой про многодетную семью это и неплохо бы звучало. Не знаю. К слову сказать, для участия с горшками были задействованы исключительно мальчики, и это, наверное, плюс к репутации ведущей.

У нас - это понимание грани так , к сожалению и не наступило.......Тут как в рулетку----попал или не попал) Правда со временем чаще стали попадать...А вообще нужно иметь в своём арсенале и лирику и слегка "бородатые" фишки. Всё зависит от компании. Пока не пообщаешься не поймёшь . В общем всему своё время и место..имхо

----------


## Инкина Таня

Очень редко провожу "бородатые" фишки. В прошлом месяце, у меня была свадьба, где молодежь приехала с катания, практически вся пьяная. К ужасу напилась одна из мам, за мой короткий опыт проведения это было в первый раз. Вот такие конкурсы были для этой компании, мне нужно было что то делать, вот мы и играли с удовольствием.Молодые пришли через неделю, сказали что в восторге от свадьбы. Прошел месяц, у меня до сих пор неприятный осадок, не смотря на то, что уже прошли 4 свадьбы на большом позитиве. А что вы делаете, когда такая ситуация?

----------


## Vrednulya

Наверное, все зависит от того, какой степени опьянение )))) 
Бывает такая "кондиция", когда народу нужно зрелище. Вот там может бородатые и пойдут, но опять - кому что воспитание позволит провести. 
А бывает что и вообще ничего не нужно, потому что народ попросту не готов уже играть - тогда ключевые моменты ведущий обозначает, а народ в основном танцует и курить бегает.

----------


## Инкина Таня

На этой свадьбе была именно такая "кондиция", но я не делаю конечно конкурсы с зубочистками и тому подобное. У меня на свадьбах, не танцуют стриптиз. на этой танцевали свидетели, еще проводила конкурс с шариками. (свидетель собирает длинные шарики, завязанные кольцом) ну и все из таких конкурсов, остальное время просто танцевали клубняк и дрались на улице, вот так...

----------


## Я&нина

РАБОТАЛА НА ОТКРЫТИИ МАГАЗИНА, кидаю две активашки, может кому и пригодяться
хлопалка-приветствие: Загадайте числа от 1 до 5 и аплодисменты , с отбивками...ну например: поднимите руки -кто загадал 1 -вы самые ЛУЧШИЕ, 2 - щедрые покупатели, 3- постоянные, 4- любимые покупатели, 5- ПРИВЕТЛИВЫЕ ПОКУПАТЕЛИ магазина! приветствуем вас! сначала хлопаем по отдельности, а потом все вместе музыка ЗДЕСЬ http://files.mail.ru/08DE7B669BE547BEA0E469CB749B0CBF

ВЕДЬ МАГАЗИН НАМ НРАВИТСЯ...АКТИВАШКА:

1.НАРЯЖАЕМСЯ, ОДЕВАЕМСЯ -как-будто рукав надеваем на одну руку и на другую, пуговицы застегиваем
2. причесываемся -движения рукой за голову вроде как причесываемся
3. ИДЕМ В МАГАЗИН -ножками топаем и радуемся машем рукой, РАДУЕМСЯ -А ПОЧЕМУ....
4. ТАК ВЕДЬ МАГАЗИН НАМ НРАВИТСЯ - сердечки руками рисуем
5.ИЩЕМ, ЧТО НУЖНО - рассматриваем товар - из стороны в сторону бинокли!
6.ДЕНЬГИ СЧИТАЕМ НА ПОКУПКУ
7.радуемся- ЖЕНЩИНЫ ВЕСЕЛЯТСЯ -фонарики, А МУЖИКИ ИДУТ СНОВА ЗАРАБАТЫВАТЬ ДЕНЬГИ, ШЛЕПАЮТ ПО КОЛЕНКЕ ДВУМЯ РУКАМИ или кулачками друг об друга - -А ПОЧЕМУ.....
8. ТАК ВЕДЬ МАГАЗИН НАМ НРАВИТСЯ - сердечки руками рисуем
МУЗЫКА
http://files.mail.ru/C37E4C0977914712AC8B279E482BC57F

прошло все на ура!

----------


## Катюньчик

> РАБОТАЛА НА ОТКРЫТИИ МАГАЗИНА, кидаю две активашки, может кому и пригодяться


Нинуля, дорогая ты моя.... Еще как пригодится. Меня тут приглашали провести на годовщину магазина лотерею и какие нибудь игры, а я очканула и отказалась вежливо, сославшись на занятый день. А теперь думаю, что с твоей помощью я бы справилась. СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> ди-джей включил "Помолимся за родителей" - и тоже почему-то пробрало пол-зала до слез.


Тихо, привет! Не вижу имени...  Неудивительно, что рыдала половина зала...  Там один текст чего стоит:

Помолимся за родителей,
За всех живых и небожителей!
И в час, когда станет холодать,
Их души свечами согрей...

Либо диджей ее специально включил (чтобы ползала рыдало), либо просто поставил первый попавшийся трек,  не слушая слов и мелодии.. С этой песней и ей подобными реакция людей достаточно предсказуемая и вопросов "почему" с вашей стороны  быть не может.. Потому что там мелодия очень с надрывом и текст такой же. Не для свадьбы песня... Треки нужно тщательно отбирать..Есть же для родителей " легкие" песни, которые не вгонят народ в транс... Самая известная  "Родительский дом", есть нейтральная "В родительском саду", есть моя любимая Инютинская "Живите долго, живите дружно" и т.д.  Диджею треки нужно предварительно слушать и ставить такие, которые будут помогать ведущей "раскачивать" гостей а не наоборот...ИМХО

----------


## Vrednulya

Это ди-джей у другой ведущей увидел и мне включил((( Хотел видимо как лучше. 

Нина, спасибо большое за активашки, тоже в копилочку положила. 
В прошлом году пера на промоакции магазина. Так вот ведущими были директор магазина и менеджер. Девушка из агентства, которое меня туда пригласило, скрипя зубами сказала, что руководство отказалось от профессиональных ведущих, и весь праздник "благодаря" им сошел на нет :( А народу было прилично, и поработать было с кем. Даже просто аниматоры там были бы в тему.




> ихо, привет! Не вижу имени... Неудивительно, что рыдала половина зала... Там один текст чего стоит:


Меня Мариной кличут, в подписи есть)))

----------


## Инкина Таня

Нина, спасибо большое за активашки, можно тоже в копилочку. Сама бы никогда этого не придумала.

----------


## maschuka

> Если программу - то искать составляющие любви в каждом блоке и в конце вечера должны получить какой-то результат.


Может быть, молодоженам выдавать по итогам каждого блока по одному сердцу (должно получиться семь сердец - сердца самих молодых, их родителей и будущего ребенка - хотя интерпритация может быть и другая), а в конце их связать (ну или еще как-то объединить) - получится настоящая семья. 7 Я. Мне кажется, логично для свадьбы. Хотя идею нужно дорабатывать. Может, натолкнет на размышления.

----------


## katrin 86

> Наверное, все зависит от того, какой степени опьянение )))) 
> Бывает такая "кондиция", когда народу нужно зрелище. Вот там может бородатые и пойдут, но опять - кому что воспитание позволит провести. 
> А бывает что и вообще ничего не нужно, потому что народ попросту не готов уже играть - тогда ключевые моменты ведущий обозначает, а народ в основном танцует и курить бегает.


Привет, девчонки!Решила и я поделиться с вами!У меня на одной свадьбе была кондиция "обкуренная публика" - вот это действительно страшно. у меня то все по плану шло, был и адекватный народ, единственное за что я боялась, что обкуренные угробят себя: они в танцах и на пол падали, и головой в пол втыкались.....ужас в общем, но им весело было)а мне не очень( хотя все задуманное провела, только романтику они мне смазали в конце)

----------


## Vrednulya

> Может быть, молодоженам выдавать по итогам каждого блока по одному сердцу (должно получиться семь сердец - сердца самих молодых, их родителей и будущего ребенка - хотя интерпритация может быть и другая), а в конце их связать (ну или еще как-то объединить) - получится настоящая семья. 7 Я. Мне кажется, логично для свадьбы. Хотя идею нужно дорабатывать. Может, натолкнет на размышления.


Спасибо большое, идея с сердцами неплохая. 
Сейчас сделала уже сертификаты на лотерейку, мысленно распланировала блоки. Теперь надо за музыку садиться и писать параллельно сценарий, а тут работы привалило по основному месту занятости. Вот и маюсь.

----------


## Donskova-t

_Уж не знаю, можно ли это назвать наработкой... Так .. подводка к фототеатру_
*Я сама задавала здесь вопрос, что есть фототеатр? Как его подать? Ответа не получив решила сделать подводку сама, и вот что из этого вышло)):*
Представьте себе, что существует банк, который переводит вам каждое утро сумму 86400 рублей. При этом каждую ночь счёт обнуляется. Остаток не переходит в счёт следующего дня. Что бы вы делали с деньгами?
«Постараюсь растратить всё до последней копейки», - скажите вы. На самом деле у каждого из нас есть такой банк. Имя этого банка – время. Каждое утро нам предоставляется кредит в 86400 секунд. Каждую ночь счёт обнуляется. Остаток не идёт в счёт следующего дня. Нет минуса на счету. Каждый день начинает новый отсчёт. Если вы не использовали дневной кредит – потеря только ваша. Нет пути назад. Нельзя взять взаймы у следующего дня. И мы играем по правилу, обойти которое невозможно: банк может закрыть счет в любой момент без предупреждения; жизнь может остановиться в любую секунду. Мы обязаны жить настоящим в счёт того времени, которое выделено нам в данный день. Дабы достичь чего-либо – вложите правильно ваше время.
Цену года – спросите ученика, оставшегося на второй год.
Цену месяца – спросите у матери, родившей недоношенного ребёнка.
Цену часа – спросите у влюблённых, ожидающих встречи.
Цену минуты – спросите у человека, который опоздал на поезд.
Цену секунды – спросите у того, кто избежал автокатастрофы.
Цену сотой доли секунды – спросите у спортсмена, занявшего второе место.
Ощутите ценность мгновения, которое вы провели с дорогими вам людьми.
Поймите: время не ждёт человека. То, что было вчера, уже история.
Что будет завтра – не дано знать никому. Сегодняшний день – это подарок... Есть один способ остановить время… Это фотография, и я объявляю конкурс фототеатр…. 

*Потом решила, что уж больно много говорильни для такого маленького момента и укоротила... основательно так)):*
Каждое утро нам предоставляется кредит в 86400 секунд. Каждую ночь счёт обнуляется. И нельзя его взять взаймы… Время бесценно…

Время не ждёт человека. Что будет завтра – не дано знать никому. А сегодняшний день – это подарок... То, что было вчера, уже история, а историю можно запечатлеть…(паузочка)

Запечатлеть на фотографии, и посмотрев на нее через годы, ощутить ценность мгновения, которое вы провели с дорогими вам людьми …

Я предлагаю остановить время….  Прямо сейчас пройти фотостудию «Счастливое мгновение»

*зачем я разместила первый вариант? Там слова хорошие, мысли глубокие... Может кого-то натолкнут на какой-нибудь тост или красивый лирический момент.*..

----------

догадина (14.12.2015)

----------


## о-ля-ля

Притча очень интересная, правда много печальных моментов



> жизнь может остановиться в любую секунду





> недоношенного ребёнка.





> автокатастрофы.


, но, совершенно верно-заставляет задуматься.Очень понравились слова. Спасибо. А подводка(урезанная) получилась очень славненькая. Утащила в норку. Спасибо.

----------


## Лена Видьманова

В одной очереди услышала как мамаша дает советы своей взрослой дочери." Что бы тебе быть уверенной в муже, возьми его телефон и проверь все СМС-ки"
Так и придумался этот конкурс. Может возьмете за основу, а там и переделаете. Я даже музыкальные ответы начала накидывать, но вдруг не стоит.
ПРОВЕРЬ СВОЮ ЛЮБОВЬ С ПОМОЩЬЮ SMS
Автор: Видьманова Л.
Все слова принадлежат Ведущей.

Для этого конкурса нужно вызвать пары с семейнвм стажем. Или молодых, которые встречаются. Им это тожк будет интересно. Всего 5-7 пар.

Ведущая: Все мы знаем хорошо известную песню: «Люди влюбляются, люди встречаются, люди женятся....». А какие вы знаете способы или приемы, что бы сохранить свой брак или романтические отношения?
(Ответы  из числа играющих.
 Ведущая: И это все правильно и верно. В каждой семейной или влюбленной паре царит мир и спокойствие, пока … они не  заглянут в телефон своей половинки. Представим ситуацию, когда мы взяли телефоны своих любимых и начали читать SMS-сообщения. Я вам каждому раздам карточки с предполагаемыми SMC-ками, а вы за определенное время, должны дать ответ, который успокоит вашу половинку. И что бы половинка вам поверила. А потом мы дадим свои ответы, которые по опросу стали лучшими.
Раздаются карточки.
Мужчинам:
1.«Я вся горю от...»
2.«У меня две полоски...»
3.«Хочу тебе подчиняться...»
4.«Твоя уже ушла на работу?»
5.«Займемся ролевыми играми?»
6.«Котя, Зайчик,Слоник....»
7.«»Я уже разделась...»
Мужчины, ваша любимая прочитала ваши сообщения. Попробуйте дать ей ответ, который ее успокоит.
Женщинам:
1.«Твоя постель еще теплая?»
2.«Видел твоего, уехал на машине»
3.«Покувыркаемся?»
4.«С меня конфеты, шампанское, а с тебя...»
5.«Раздевайся, я иду...»
6.«Ты пушистая Кошечка...»
7.«Целую ручки...»
Милые женщины, вы ведь мудрые. Я думаю, что у вас на все найдется умный ответ.
После того, как пары подготовились к ответу, они должны между собой обменяться карточками. Мужчина говорит: «Любимая, я прочитал в твоем телефоне... следующее.. Это что такое?
Женщины говорят: Нет, стоило мне неделю как не заглядывать в твой телефон, а тут куча сообщений! Что ты на это скажешь? Эти слова может говорить Ведущая. То есть пары  устроивают «допрос с пристрастием».

Комментарии Ведущей будут уместны. Можно даже оправдывать , помогать участникам, такими ответами. Если вдруг кто-то затрудняется с ответом, можно Ведущей помочь такими ответами:

Помощь Для Мужчин:
«Я вся горю от...»
Ведущая: Да это же твой друг... сгорел на солнце. Он в Турции загорает, вот и написал тебе.

«У меня две полоски...»
Ведущая: Это наверное друг... получил звание полковника. Две полоски на погонах. Отмечать надо.

«Хочу тебе подчиняться...»
Ведущая: Это кто-то из подчиненных, так выражает свое уважение.

«Твоя уже ушла на работу?»
Ведущая: У друга.... радость! Сын родился. Вот он и хотел прийти с утра -отметить!

«Займемся ролевыми играми?»
Ведущая: Вы знаете (Имя Жены или возлюбленной) У вашего (мужа, любимого) такая нервная работа. И он стал ходить к психологу. Вот он и проводит тест-игру. Ничего страшного

«Котя, Зайчик, Слоник»
Ведущая: Это друг... ходил с ребенком в Зоопарк. Вот и перечисляет вашему, кого они там видели.

«Я уже разделась...»
Ведущая: А это ваша мама к ам в гости приехала. Вот и сообщает, что она уже у вас дома.

Помощь Для Женщин:

«Твоя постель еще теплая?»
Ведущая: А это ваша теща беспокоится за дочку. Она немного простыла, вот и советует погреться в постели и на работу не идти.

«Видел твоего, уехал на машине..»
Ведущая: Это подружка вашей любимой пишет. Посплетничать хочет, а при вас боиться. А почему «видел», а не «видела»- так она в школе двоечницей была...

«Покувыркаемся?»
Ведущая:  Ваша любимая в фитнесс-центр записалась. Вот тренер и заставляет ее зарядку делать, для поддержания тонуса.

«С меня конфеты, шампанское, а с тебя...»
Ведущая: У вашей любимой на работе юбилей. У ее начальника. Вот с подругами и собирают подарок.

«Раздевайся я иду»
Ведущая: Ваша любимая решила прививку от гриппа сделать. Вот врач и написала, чтобы она была готова.

«Ты пушистая Кошечка...»
Ведущая:  А вы помните как называли так свою любимую? Вот она эти слова и поставила в Статус на «Одноклассниках»

«Целую ручки...»
Ведущая:  У вашей жены действительно золотые руки. А вы еще сомневаетесь?

----------

догадина (14.12.2015)

----------


## Лена Видьманова

А здесь небольшие шаблоны в виде телефонов, для карточек.

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/4348388m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/4332004m.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/4389351m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Donskova-t

> Утащила в норку


 :Smile3:  Оля, я очень рада! Приятно слышать это от мэтров :Aga:

----------


## ЕРМАКОВА СВЕТЛАНА

Услышала интересный тост, мне понравился может кому пригодится.


Дорогие ....... хочу пожелать вам энергии травы,что бы каким бы асфальтом вас не закатала жизнь, 
вы бы всегда смогли пробиться к солнцу!!!!!

----------


## Vrednulya

Друзья и коллеги! 
Скажите, может кто-либо делает похищение и выкуп невесты мафиозный/гангстерский? Может какие-то идеи есть на эту тему, давайте разовьем/раскрутим! 

Мне видится команда похитителей в виде 2-3 мистеров-Х, в шляпах и очках, и дамочки-гангстерши, заправляющей шайкой-лейкой. 
Проблема в конкурсах на эту тему для непосредственного выкупа. 
Музыку нарежу - выложу.

----------


## Хрисеида

> Друзья и коллеги! 
> Скажите, может кто-либо делает похищение и выкуп невесты мафиозный/гангстерский? Может какие-то идеи есть на эту тему, давайте разовьем/раскрутим! 
> 
> Мне видится команда похитителей в виде 2-3 мистеров-Х, в шляпах и очках, и дамочки-гангстерши, заправляющей шайкой-лейкой. 
> Проблема в конкурсах на эту тему для непосредственного выкупа. 
> Музыку нарежу - выложу.


Писала как-то выкуп в шпионском стиле (выкуп из дома). Один из конкурсов придумала такой. "Жучок" жениху попадает в руки записка о том, что на одном из гостей жучок, в записке загадка об этом госте, жучок (из наборов насекомых резиновых для детей) примотан к ноге гостя под брюками. Задача жениха угадать гостя и обыскать. Думаю сюда тоже подойдёт. Например, записка может остаться на столе молодых, похитители не появятся, пока жених не найдёт жучок.

----------


## conehko

Дорогие ведущие подскажите, где-то в интернете видела фото когда невеста стоя с женихом целуются, а между ними наклоненный дружок, затем к дружку по одному присоединяются еще друзья постепенно ( я так думаю), а жениху нужно поцеловаться с невестой через них, в итоге жених лежит на животе на спинах друзей и целует невесту. Может кто знает что это за конкурс, подскажите пожалуйста.Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Курица

> где-то в интернете видела фото когда невеста стоя с женихом целуются, а между ними наклоненный дружок, затем к дружку по одному присоединяются еще друзья постепенно ( я так думаю), а жениху нужно поцеловаться с невестой через них, в итоге жених лежит на животе на спинах друзей и целует невесту. Может кто знает что это за конкурс


*conehko*, сначала подумала, что это поцелуй на мосту Любви...Типа этого:
[IMG]http://*********su/2951820m.jpg[/IMG] 
Потом -скорее всего, я права...это один из поцелуев на Поцелуйных курсах-поцелуй в космосе...
когда жених на руках у друзей под "земля в иллюминаторе" облетает зал и срывает поцелуй с уст невесты, стоящей на суле-высоко, как Звезда...
Это?

----------


## Хрисеида

> Дорогие ведущие подскажите, где-то в интернете видела фото когда невеста стоя с женихом целуются, а между ними наклоненный дружок, затем к дружку по одному присоединяются еще друзья постепенно ( я так думаю), а жениху нужно поцеловаться с невестой через них, в итоге жених лежит на животе на спинах друзей и целует невесту. Может кто знает что это за конкурс, подскажите пожалуйста.Спасибо за помощь.


Не помню где видела. Суть была в том, что ничто не помешает молодожёнам быть вместе. Выводят друзей по очереди, они изображают Грубую (матерную) речь, лень, ссоры и т. д. Каждый раз молодожёны должны преодолеть все преграды на пути друг к другу.

----------


## conehko

> Потом -скорее всего, я права...это один из поцелуев на Поцелуйных курсах-поцелуй в космосе...
> когда жених на руках у друзей под "земля в иллюминаторе" облетает зал и срывает поцелуй с уст невесты, стоящей на суле-высоко, как Звезда...
> Это?


Нет, наверное это не тот вариант, но спасибо, а можно по подробнее об этом космическом поцелуе






> Не помню где видела. Суть была в том, что ничто не помешает молодожёнам быть вместе. Выводят друзей по очереди, они изображают Грубую (матерную) речь, лень, ссоры и т. д. Каждый раз молодожёны должны преодолеть все преграды на пути друг к другу.


А вот это больше похоже, там именно в нескольких фотах по очереди подходят друзья. Спасибо за подсказку, хочу попробовать

----------


## KsytochKA

Не опаздывай любимый.Подарки невесте. Автор- Марина Казымова

Чтоб счастливой жизнь была
Да не в тягость, а мила,
Должен муж жену любить,
Нервы ей не бередить
И домой после работы
Без опозданья приходить.
Ну а если все ж рискнешь
И не вовремя придешь,
Помни ты, наш дорогой:
Осторожней будь с женой!
Чтоб ее доводы стали весомыми,
Она их подкрепит болевыми приемами.
А для этого мы от гостей
Набор различных «бит» подарим ей.
Коль задержишься немного,
Она не будет слишком строгой:
Чтоб от задержек вмиг отвадить,
Тряпкой кухонной «погладит».

Вручается кухонная салфетка.

Если больше опоздаешь,
Сразу, дорогой, узнаешь,
Что супруга твоя в гневе:
В руках ее при встрече будет веник.

Вручается веник.

Если больше трех часов
Ты прогуливать готов,
Будь готов еще к тому,
Что скалка есть у вас в дому.

Вручается скалка.

Коль рискнешь совсем от рук отбиться
И позже полночи явиться,
В руках ее будет тогда
Для встречи радостной сковорода.

Вручается сковорода.

Если вовсе обнаглеешь,
Нарисоваться лишь к утру посмеешь,
Знай, супруга не сробеет,
Вмиг пристегнет наручниками к батарее.

Вручаются меховые наручники.

Будет мучить, и пытать, и…
Ласкать, ласкать, ласкать!
Ты терпение супруги
Не старайся испытать:
Может ведь в шальном порыве
До смерти зацеловать.

----------


## conehko

У нас была скалка и на ней надпись ОТ СГЛАЗА, ОТ ПЬЯНСТВА, ОТ БЛУДА.

----------


## conehko

ДОРОГИЕ, подскажите!!! Сегодня молодые у которых свадьба через 4 дня сказали, что хотят регистрацию на берегу моря, на песке! Я правда плохо понимаю как это, но слава богу оформление и все приготовление не мое, я только провожу торжественную часть. Регистрацию несколько раз проводила , но не на улице и тем более на песке. Подскажите как связать что это песок и Азовское море, почему именно здесь, (Хотя это мечта молодых).,но я что-то растерялась....

----------


## Vrednulya

> ДОРОГИЕ, подскажите!!! Сегодня молодые у которых свадьба через 4 дня сказали, что хотят регистрацию на берегу моря, на песке! Я правда плохо понимаю как это, но слава богу оформление и все приготовление не мое, я только провожу торжественную часть. Регистрацию несколько раз проводила , но не на улице и тем более на песке. Подскажите как связать что это песок и Азовское море, почему именно здесь, (Хотя это мечта молодых).,но я что-то растерялась....


А регистрация классическая или тематическая?
И так ли уж есть необходимость связывать море и песок? Можно при желании для красоты там же во время регистрации провести песочную церемонию.

----------


## conehko

Молодые сказали, что хотят по доброму и даже без свидетелей, главное море за спиной. За напоминание о песочной церемонии СПАСИБО! Я в тексте решила сказать на какой широте и долготе проходит регистрация и вручить свидет.о браке с видом этого берега ( у них регистрация была 3 недели назад, не торжественно )

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

А я бы сказала, что сегодня море символ вашей безграничной любви, символ безграничного счастья.... под ногами у вас песок - символ Вселенной, и несмотря на то что вы в мире, как две песчинки, все равно нашли друг друга... а это тоже ЧУДО... как море и песок на его берегу!

----------


## conehko

Очень красиво сказано, спасибо обязательно воспользуюсь. Немного успокоилась, спасибо дорогие выручалочки!!!!!

----------


## Pakhlova_Vika

добрый день всем форумчанам!! Выкладываю свою наработку(шуточный момент) как правило подходит для корпоративов на которых присутствует начальник(первый раз проводила его там), но и легко адаптируется и для юбилея.
Общий ход(на юбилей): В ходе программы выбирается 1 человек(зараннее, желательно перед муз. паузой)за пару песен перед началом след блока приглашаете этого человека и просите нарисовать каррикатуру, просто рожицу смешную, при этом уверяя его что это абсолютно ничего не значит и делать ему за это ничего не придется, просто небольшой розыгрыш. Затем во время след блока вы вспоминаете  о человеке которого вы выбрали(у меня был победитель игрового момента "Что оригинального есть в жен. сумочке") и говорите гостям о том, что этот человек нарисовал великолепный портрет нашего юбиляра. что этот портрет достоин того, чтобы висеть в "Третьяковке" и т.д. ( в общем нахваливаете портрет). Но при этом портрет не показываете, а выставляете на аукцион, но необычный а вместо денег будут комплименты. и далее по схеме обычного аукциона. Когда портрет продан вы показываете его всем гостям и вручаете покупателю. Проходит всегда на "Ура!" все гости смеются. кстати делала аукцион денежный(на корпоративе) после вручения портрета просто возвращала деньги со со словами "Дорогие друзья это все конечно шутка" и тот и другой вариант проходят на отлично в зависимости какая публика))

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> Когда портрет продан вы показываете его всем гостям и вручаете покупателю. Проходит всегда на "Ура!" все гости смеются. кстати делала аукцион денежный(на корпоративе) после вручения портрета просто возвращала деньги со со словами "Дорогие друзья это все конечно шутка" и тот и другой вариант проходят на отлично в зависимости какая публика))


Вика, я делала подобный вариант, только портрет меняла. Заранее просила фото виновника торжества, обрабатывала его онлайн в Интернете, чтобы получился эффект рисунка карандашом. Когда в рамке вручала портрет, публика рукоплескала художнику, т.к. ожидали максимум смешную рожицу, а тут реально портрет!

----------


## Pakhlova_Vika

Наталья Стадник, спасибо за идею, я попробую))

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Очень интересный номер. Наверное в будущем- Шоумен, Пародист или может быть Ведущий? Посмотрите как можно обыграть стих "Наша Таня громко плачет..." Целый номер-Тост получился.

----------


## conehko

Спасибо за помощь ! Курочке, mursilka2[/b], *Vrednulya*!!!!!! Выездная регистрация прошла на берегу моря очень классно! Выходили молодые по дорожке, а впереди дети рассыпали розы, затем клятвы, кольца выносили дети на сувенире Кораблик и на мачтах колечки, рушник под ноги расстелали мамы (пап нет и свидетелей тоже), говорила что регистрация проходит на берегу моря и называла широту, долготу, включали шелест волн, как раз в тему. Отпускали  в небо девичью фамилию на шарах в подтверждение того, что невеста берет фамилию мужа. Бросали букет и фуршет. Молодые и многие гости были без обуви , так как песок, хотя стелили дорожку на стеллажи, но это только немного места, остальное песок.

----------


## nilena

Девочки, здравствуйте. Предлагаю вам такой момент на вечере - если, кто-то делает яблоко(запретный плод),  для жениха и невесты. Возможно, кому-то пригодится.  [/FONT]
Я делаю это следующим образом. Сажаю на 2 рядом стоящих стула молодых. 
Сзади ставлю дружка, (ему на голову атрибутика – шапка из листьев(крона яблони) и на руку мы сшили змея) Заранее, его, конечно, предупреждаю, чтобы подыграл.  Фоном идет любой релакс, где звучит пение птиц и др. звуки природы. 
Всем в зале говорю, что самая первая история мужчины и женщины началась в райском саду… 

Давным-давно, творцом всевышним
Был создан человек с красивым именем Адам.
А чтобы не скучал мужчина слишком,
Бог из ребра подругу Еву для него создал!
Все разрешил он паре, кроме одного.
Просил не кушать яблочко запретное одно.
А если Ева и Адам ослушаются Бога,
То навсегда для них в Эдем закроется дорога!

И Рай по сей бы день, доступен был бы нам,
Если бы не искуситель змей – начало всех начал!

Однажды в райский жаркий день под яблоней младой,
Сидел Адам, мечтая в зной о Еве дорогой!
И Ева, тоже признавала…..
Она хотела стать женой Адама….

А хитрый искуситель змей, отведать яблочко их уговаривал скорей! 
(дружку говорить не надо, только подносить попеременно яблоко в змеиной пасти, то к жениху, то к невесте, и делать это артистично)

О, несравненная и упоительная Ева,
Попробуй этот плод – красивый, ароматный спелый! (показывает яблоко невесте)

И ты, Адам, не отставай!
Вкуси, и станешь умным, смелым….
Ну! Кусай! (показывает яблоко жениху)

И вился змей, и уговаривал, и ждал,
Ум, красоту, и жизнь без слез и горя обещал.
Пророчил Еве счастье неземное
Адаму крепость духа и венец героя!

Трудился змей. Ох, долго искушал….
И как мы знаем с вами….
Результат все же настал…

Ведь женщина с мужчиной тем и схожи,
Что плод запретный им не чужд похоже…..

А теперь, уважаемые гости, давайте вернемся из райского сада в наш не менее прекрасный зал, и посмотрим, кто же из героев этого торжества, больше любит запретный плод.
________, ____________, просим вас вместе вкусить это красивое яблочко!

Кусают, все смеются и т. д.

Ребята, пусть это будет последний раз, когда вы вкусили запретный плод. Впредь живите счастливо, будьте честны по отношению друг к другу, и создавайте вместе свой собственный рай! 
[/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## yabloko-tv

Здравствуйте! Хочу поделиться с вами сказкой. Скажу честно, написана она была лет 8 назад и с тех пор "обкатана" на нескольких сотнях мероприятиях в Ярославле и области. Сейчас ее не работаю, но если кому-то пригодиться... Скажу сразу: и движения и слова весьма условны... за несколько лет я их неоднократно менял... Очень важны комментарии, что называется, в процессе, оценки актеров. Можно минимальный реквизит, но я обходился без него.  

КОЛОБОК
0. Рассказчик, он же автор,(ведущий). Он ведет всю сюжетную линию сказки. 
1.	Колобок – Астала виста бэби. (пальцем по горлу)
2.	Дед, он же старик – Я-Я!! Дасишь фантастик!!!
3.	Бабка, она же баба, она же старуха – Я валяюсь! (всплескивает руками)
4.	Заяц, он же кролик, он же косой - Не спать! Не спать! (хлопает ладонями по щекам)
5.	Волк – Опаньки! (пальцы веером)
6.	Медведь, он же Мишка – Екарныбабай(руками показывает бицепсы)
7.	Лиса – Не виноватая я, он сам пришел(руки охватывают плечи)

Толь в деревне, толь в поселке,
На околице, у елки,
Толь давно, а толи нет,
Жил в избушке один дед.     Я-Я!! Дасишь фантастик!!!

И под той же, под сосной,
На жилплощади одной,
Не красавица, не жаба,
Проживала с дедом баба. Я валяюсь!

По оценкам спецьялистов,
Было ей уж лет под триста. 
Но она в свои года, 
Была духом молода
Мыла, шила, пряла, ткала.
Мужу кажну ночь…вязала.

Но носки не калачи,
А кальсоны не харчи.
Дело шло как раз к обеду,
Захотелось кушать деду.    Я-Я!! Дасишь фантастик!!!

Он, почесывая в паху, 
Молвит словно на духу: 
Мол, к спине прилипло брюхо… 
Хлеб давай пеки старуха!    Я валяюсь!

Та отнекиваться не стала.
По сусекам пошукала,
В тесто – кринку молока…
И слепила колобка. Астала виста бэби
Только вышел он такой…
Суетливый, шебутной.
То ли плесень в молоке,
Толь мышиный кал в муке. 

Был оставлен остывать,
Но его не удержать.
С подоконника прыг-скок,
Покатился колобок. Астала виста бэби

Он катился, вдруг – Постой,
Говорит ему косой
Дебошир и алкоголик,
Длинноухий пьяный кролик. Не спать! Не спать!

Елы палы! Что за чудо,
Тут катится возле пруда.
С перепою что ли глюки?
Вот башка. Где ноги? Руки?

Жрать охота, ну хоть плачь.
Съем футбольный этот мяч!
Будешь закусью дружок!
Отвечает колобок: Астала виста бэби

Я ушел от деда!  Я-Я!! Дасишь фантастик!!!
Я ушел от бабы!  Я валяюсь!
Уйду я и от зайца! Не спать! Не спать!

Покатился наш герой,
Через лес, да под горой,
Песню пел, да вдруг умолк
Ведь на встречу серый волк. Опаньки!

Кто тут мчится с ветерком, 
Да с веселым матерком.
По проселочной дороге…
Вот башка. А где же ноги?




Слышь браток, такое тело,
Не должно пропасть без дела
Ты в лесу себя не прячь,
Ты ж для боулинга мяч!

Я собрался в кегельбан, 
Захвачу тебя братан. 
От тебя там будет прок
Отвечает колобок: Астала виста бэби

Я ушел от деда! Я-Я!! Дасишь фантастик!!!
Я ушел от бабы! Я валяюсь!
Я ушел от зайца! Не спать! Не спать!
Уйду я и от волка! Опаньки!

Серый только рот открыл.
А он по быстрому свалил. 
Только разогнался лишка,
А навстречу ему Мишка. Екарныбабай

Это че за тюнинг блин,
Тыква? Так не хэлуин.
Кто создал такой дизайн?
Зайцев или Кевин Кляйн?

Хоть ты кругл, ядрена вошь,
Но в хозяйстве подойдешь.
Огурцы солить, грибочки,
Вместо груза будешь в бочке.

Ну ка, подь сюда дружок…
Отвечает колобок: Астала виста бэби

Я ушел от деда! Я-Я!! Дасишь фантастик!!!
Я ушел от бабы! Я валяюсь!
Я ушел от зайца! Не спать! Не спать!
Я ушел от волка! Опаньки!
Уйду и от медведя! Екарныбабай





Снова наш проныра в путь, 
Но прошел совсем чуть-чуть,
Как на тропке, на лесной,
Повстречался он с лисой. Не виноватая я, он сам пришел

Это чье же тут лицо,
Как пасхальное яйцо!
Это чья же тут головка,
Что вращается так ловко.

Чисто выбрит, отутюжен,
Трезв, красив и не контужен.
И размер любимый мой!
Стать хочу твоей женой!

Я девица самый сок!
Отвечает колобок: Астала виста бэби

Я ушел от деда! Я-Я!! Дасишь фантастик!!!
Я ушел от бабы! Я валяюсь!
Я ушел от зайца! Не спать! Не спать!
Я ушел от волка! Опаньки!
Ушел я от медведя! Екарныбабай

Мне уходы по плечу,
Но с тобой я жить хочу. 
Так ответил наш герой.
Был у них там пир горой. 

К свадьбе. 
Веселились аж до зорьки.
Молодым все вместе – ГОРЬКО!

К юбилею.
Веселились до утра!
Юбиляру все – УРА!

----------


## yabloko-tv

> добрый день всем форумчанам!! Выкладываю свою наработку(шуточный момент) как правило подходит для корпоративов на которых присутствует начальник(первый раз проводила его там), но и легко адаптируется и для юбилея.
> Общий ход(на юбилей): В ходе программы выбирается 1 человек(зараннее, желательно перед муз. паузой)за пару песен перед началом след блока приглашаете этого человека и просите нарисовать каррикатуру, просто рожицу смешную, при этом уверяя его что это абсолютно ничего не значит и делать ему за это ничего не придется, просто небольшой розыгрыш. Затем во время след блока вы вспоминаете  о человеке которого вы выбрали(у меня был победитель игрового момента "Что оригинального есть в жен. сумочке") и говорите гостям о том, что этот человек нарисовал великолепный портрет нашего юбиляра. что этот портрет достоин того, чтобы висеть в "Третьяковке" и т.д. ( в общем нахваливаете портрет). Но при этом портрет не показываете, а выставляете на аукцион, но необычный а вместо денег будут комплименты. и далее по схеме обычного аукциона. Когда портрет продан вы показываете его всем гостям и вручаете покупателю. Проходит всегда на "Ура!" все гости смеются. кстати делала аукцион денежный(на корпоративе) после вручения портрета просто возвращала деньги со со словами "Дорогие друзья это все конечно шутка" и тот и другой вариант проходят на отлично в зависимости какая публика))


Я делал на юбилеях "аукционы" где гости расплачиваются комплиментами, но "предыстория" у меня несколько иная. Я говорю что перед началом вечера юбиляр передал мне свою семейную реликвию, которая хранилась у него долгие годы и сегодня может достаться кому-то из вас... Далее между комплиментами, убыстряю темп и "накручиваю" публику - "кому же достанется эта уникальная реликвия семьи....". В итоге - сказан крайний комплимент, назван победитель и ему вручается красивая упаковка в которой может быть: канцелярская кнопка которую юбиляр в первом классе положил на стул учителю, мелок, которым юбиляр нарисовала свои первые "классики" и т.д.

----------


## yabloko-tv

Несколько свадебных загадок по принципу "подскажи словечко":

1.	Она красива и добра,
Щедра рукой, умом мудра.
Прекрасна как березка в роще,
Все это сказано …(о теще).
2.	На свадьбе он король стола,
Ему почет, ему хвала,
Его отведать каждый горд
Свадебный вкуснейший…(торт)
3.	Пред ней мы в восхищении таем,
Стихи и песни посвящаем,
Ты молодых храни любовь,
Невестушку лелей…(свекровь)
4.	Она божественно красива
Плечей обвод и стройный стан,
А содержимое, игриво,
Ну так и просится в стакан.
Узнали? Отвечайте пылко,
Это застольная …(бутылка)
5.	Она любимого пленила
В уютном гнездышке укрыла,
Но слаще нет того ареста
А в плен взяла его…(невеста)
6.	Они опора молодых.
Готовы сделать все для них.
Здесь с ними быть большая честь,
Два свата это….(свекор и тесть)
7.	На свадьбу если кто идет,
Всегда с собой его берет.
И тот хороший гость застолья, 
Кто пользуется им достойно.
Он у гостей весьма развит,
Хороший…(вкус и аппетит)
8.	Его все гости ждут давно,
Какого полу все равно.
Здоров и счастлив будь крепыш,
Супругов будущий…(малыш)
9.	Она с женихом проводила все дни
И счастливы были вместе они.
Но он ее кинул, прочь оттолкнув,
И прочь убежал второй раз не взглянув.
Оставил ее он  другой убегая.
Это конечно же…(жизнь холостая).

----------


## Славина

> Хочу поделиться с вами сказкой.



*yabloko-tv*, спасибо за сказку, прикольная ))) Я уже даже знаю, в каких компаниях она у меня прокатит  :Grin:

----------


## yabloko-tv

Не за что Ирина, буду рад если пригодится! Сам сейчас отхожу от "больших праздничных форм". Стараюсь проводить игры более "компактные" и подвижные, но надеюсь для ведущих использующих в репертуаре сказки будет не бесполезная вещь. Я в начале еще рассказывал пару баек. Предлагал рассказать сказку и спрашивал какую "русскую-народную-блатную-хороводную" сказку будем рассказывать? часто отвечали - "репку", я говорил - Нет, репка сегодня сказка неактуальная, сейчас знаете как ее рассказывают? Посадил дед конопельку. Выросла конопелька большая-пребольшая. Дед тянет-потянет, бабка тянет-потянет, внучка... в общем все потягивают - всем лафа... ну и конечно обыгрывание персонажей, их характеристики... тогда весело получается.

----------


## yabloko-tv

Юбилярам можно предложить вспомнить "пионерское детство" и дать клятву. Идея ее проста - ведущий читает клятву, виновнику торжества нужно повторять вторую строчку:

                                         Женщине.

К жизни дальнейшей, порою суровой,
будьте готовы! - 
Чтоб были болезни от нервов забыты,
не будьте сердиты! -  
Вам в центре внимания быть необходимо!
будьте любима! - 
Чтобы всегда вам хватало зарплаты!
будьте богаты! - 
Сегодня вы королева стола!
будьте мила! - 
Пусть ждет вас успех, а преграды все плевы!
будьте здоровы! - 
Чтоб нежные чувства всегда были живы,
будьте счастливы! -


                                            Мужчине. 

К жизни дальнейшей, порою суровой,
будьте готовы! - 
Чтоб были болезни от нервов забыты,
не будьте сердиты! -  
Унылые люди глупы и смешны.
Не будьте скушны! - 
Чтобы всегда вам хватало зарплаты!
будьте богаты! - 
Пусть ждет вас успех, а преграды все плевы!
будьте здоровы! - 
Чтоб нежные чувства всегда были живы,
будьте счастливы! -

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Хочу поделиться с вами сказкой.


правда сказка прикольная. только я почему-то театр-экспромт не провожу!!!
может, как один раз заметила Таня Курочка, я это не умею делать?

----------


## yabloko-tv

Зоя, на самом деле каждый ведущий проводит театр-экспромт :) Флэшмоб, игра, конкурс... все это маленькая театральная постановка, в которой ведущий в качестве режиссера, а гости - актеры, которым приходится, иногда в большей, иногда в меньшей степени, но импровизировать. Другое дело, что кому-то из ведущих нравиться ставить гостей в более жесткие рамки, кто-то напротив, лишь слегка очерчивает рамки конкурса, предоставляя участникам больший простор для фантазии. вот как раз для второй категории ведущих, такая сказка, наверное, и не подходит.

----------


## yabloko-tv

Лет 10 назад писал сценарий на 2-х ведущих для компании Спектр. Поскольку они отмечали 17 лет, за основу был взят фильм "17 мгновений весны". Конечно что-то в сценарии уже безнадежно устарело(конкурсы например), но если делать корпоратив по мотивам фильма или на тему советского кино, то кое-что думаю пригодится. в общем, сценарий:

Сценарий
«17 мгновений «Спектра»
Пока гости рассаживаются за столы играет джазовый оркестр. Перед выходом ведущих на сцену. Звучат позывные песни «Мгновения». 
Ведущий.Добрый вечер. 
Ведущий.Добрый вечер дорогие друзья. 
Ведущий.Время, как известно,  вещь субъективная. И именно в подтверждение этого, мы начали наш вечер музыкальным вступлением песни из фильма, ставшего классикой отечественного кинематографа – «17 мгновений весны» 
Ведущий.Время вещь субъективная. Вот смотрите – 17 мгновений весны, а растянули на целых 12 серий. 
Ведущий.Хотя и наоборот можно сказать – всего 12 серий – аж для 17 мгновений весны. 
Ведущий.Или вот еще пример – 17 лет группе компаний «Спектр», а ведь кому-то кажется что вчера только все начиналось. 
Ведущий.Время субъективно. Объективны дела. А дела «Спектра» явно показывают, за 17 лет он достиг того, на что иной компании потребовалась бы добрая сотня лет. 
Ведущий.Так что согласно нашей теории субъективности временного континуума – мы вполне можем сегодня отмечать 100-летие «Спектра». 
Ведущий.А согласно объективности праздничной логики, право открыть наш праздничный вечер, который мы решили озаглавить «17 мгновений «Спектра», должно быть предоставлено генеральному директору группы компаний «Спектр»…...  

Поздравление 
После выступления звучит песня на мотив песни «Мгновения»

Не думать о секундах смысла нет, 
Никто не избежит из нас старения
И «Спектру», вот уже 17 лет… 
А будет еще больше без сомнения

Но если человека годы гнут,
То «Спектр» лишь растет и расширяется
Они вперед уверенно идут
У них еще все только начинается…

17 – это юности расцвет, 
А уж никак не повод для старения… 
И в сущности, ну что 17 лет?
Для «Спектра» эти годы лишь мгновения…..
Тружения... кружения….борения…горения…

Ведущий.Продолжив мысль, развернутую нами в начале вечера, вполне можно представить что и пространство субъективно. Одному может показатся что мы в ресторанном зале гостиницы «Юбилейная»
Ведущий.А я утверждаю, что сегодня мы в кабачке «Элефант». Да, да. Том самом знаменитом «Элефанте» из знаменитых «17 мгновений…»
Ведущий.А помните ту, знаменитую сцену из этого фильма когда к Штирлицу инкогнито приехала жена. 
Ведущий.Они сидели в кабачке "Элефант" за вторым столиком и молчали. Они так давно не виделись… 
Ведущий.…что им нечего было сказать друг другу. 
Ведущий.А вам, я уверен, есть что сказать. Так давайте говорить. Позвольте предоставить слово….

Поздравление 

Ведущий.Я не буду пытаться придать своему голосу рассудительность и значимость Копеляна, но по крайней мере зайду за кулису, чтобы он прозвучал как бы за кадром. (заходит за кулису)Штирлиц закусывал… но он знал, что через пять минут его рука снова потянется к бутылке, чтобы наполнить бокал… Эта привычка выработалась у него за долгие годы…
Ведущий.Ну а пока эти пять минут не истекли, для вас…..

Танец. 

Ведущий.Рассказывают что Штирлиц, и после той молчаливой встречи с женой, частенько заходил в «Элефант» 
Ведущий.Завсегдатаи его отлично знали, и как-то, когда он заглянул в «Элефант» в очередной раз, один из посетителей сказал: - «Это Штирлиц, сейчас будет драка»
Ведущий.А Штирлиц выпил чашечку кофе и вышел. 
Ведущий. «Нет, - возразил второй посетитель, - это не Штирлиц». 
Ведущий. «Нет, Штирлиц!»- закричал первый. 
Ведущий.Тут, то драка и началась! 
Ведущий.У нас если и будет драка, то лишь за право сказать тост. Но это позже, а пока в рамках праздничного регламента слово….

Поздравление 
Несколько минут звучит легкая музыка

Ведущий.Вот интересный факт. Несколько месяцев назад «Новые Известия» провели социологический опрос. И темой его стало отношение россиян к героям кино. В опросе приняли участие 12 000 человек. И в числе главных супергероев российского кино названы… 
Ведущий.
А как вы думаете кто? Давайте попробуем пройти мыслительным путем этого 12-ти тысячного отряда россиян и назвать…ну скажем первую пятерку наших ведущих киногероев. Итак, на первом месте….

1.Штирлиц. 
2. Глеб Жеглов. 
3. Федор Сухов. 
4. Брат(Данила Багров) 
5. Эраст Фандорин

Ведущий.Да. Большинство персонажей из советского прошлого. 
Ведущий.Для меня лично интересен тот факт, что эти герои обогнали даже таких монстров добрых голливудских дел как Терминатор, Рембо, Человек-паук и всю банду Людей-X вместе с черепашками ниндзя. 
Ведущий.А я думаю, что придем мы со временем и к тому, что наши компании, такие как «Спектр», займут ведущее положение и в России и на мировом рынке. И не придется опрашивать 12 тысяч человек, чтобы понять – вы первые. 
Ведущий.А вы…….. четвертый. В смысле, в нашем праздничном регламенте. Вам слово. 

Поздравление 
Несколько минут звучит легкая музыка

Ведущий.Друзья мои. Помните в фильме день рождения которого мы отмечаем…
Ведущий.В смысле на дне рождения, на котором мы отмечаем чрезвычайную схожесть дат его с этим фильмом…
Ведущий.В общем, в телефильме «17 мгновений весны», озвучиваются выдержки из характеристик гитлеровских бонз? Откуда они взялись? Наверняка путем долгих многолетних наблюдений. 
Ведущий.Самое интересное, что такие характеристики есть и на каждого из вас. И взялись они путем многовековых наблюдений…
Ведущий.Если вы догадались, речь идет о гороскопе. Давным-давно заметили схожесть черт характера у представителей одного и того же знака…
Ведущий.Кстати, что интересно. И Штирилиц и Юлиан Семенов, его в общем-то отец литературный, появились на свет в один день 8 октября. Под знаком весов.
Ведущий.А Вячеслав Тихонов, Штирлица сыгравший, 8 февраля, под знаком водолея. 
Ведущий.Но зато, заметьте, какая схожесть цифр. 
Ведущий.Будет ли у вас схожесть с теми характеристиками что мы приготовили незнаем….
Ведущий.Но узнаем. Итак, мы будем называть знак зодиака, а тех кто появился на свет под этим знаком, я прошу подниматься и во время прочтения стоять смирно. 

Из партийной характеристики на знак: ОВЕН (21марта-20апреля)
Характер неустойчивый. Склонен к спонтанным и немотивированным поступкам. Азартен. Любит свободу, Родину и противоположный пол. Ярко выраженный интеллектуал, но блестящий интеллект как правило компенсирует практически полное лишение таких понятий как скромность и застенчивость. Главное достоинство - беспощаден к врагам «Спектра». 
Из партийной характеристики на знак: ТЕЛЕЦ (21 апреля-20 мая)
Характер устойчивый, упорный, упрямый, упертый. Не обидчив,… но мстителен. Ярый противник скуки и лени. Любой ваш день своей неиссякаемой жизнерадостностью наполнит, заполнит и переполнит. Исключительно работоспособен. Его труды, не в малой степени крепят благосостояние «Спектра».  
Из партийной характеристики на знак: БЛИЗНЕЦ (21 мая-21 июня)
Характер непоседливый. Склонен в любом деле добиваться победы. К успеху готов идти напролом. Причем, что ломать -  стены, руки, носы…ему как правило не важно. Предрасположен к раздвоению личности. Из которых одна сангвиник другая холерик. Нередко путает с близнецом свое отражение в зеркале. Сделает все для победы «Спектра» во всем мире.  
Из партийной характеристики на знак: РАК (22 июня-22 июля)
Характер – спокойный. Сторонник размеренности и умеренности. Подозрительности и осмотрительности. Незлобливости и трудолюбивости. Чревоугодник. В чревоугодии целеустремлен и непредсказуем. Примерный семьянин. Своей семьей считает «Спектр»
Из партийной характеристики на знак: ЛЕВ (23июля-23августа)
Характер – энергичный. Горд осознанием собственного достоинства. Щедр. Если пьют все вместе – платит он. Недостаток скромности восполняет переизбытком общительности. Любим женщинами и начальством. Любит себя и «Спектр». 
Из партийной характеристики на знак: ДЕВА (24августа-23сентября)
Характер – дотошный. Жизненное кредо – порядок во всем. Работник практичный и исполнительный. Начальник строгий и взыскательный. Лидер. Вездесущая…в смысле, успевающая везде. Стремится к совершенству. Совершенством считает «Спектр»
Из партийной характеристики на знак: ВЕСЫ (24сентября-23октября)
Характер – уравновешенный. Сбалансированый физически и духовно. Любители золотой середины, золотых украшений и золотых зубов. Способность к продвижению по службе, ограничивают только своим нежеланием попусту суетится. За дело всей жизни готовы голову положить. Делом всей жизни считают «Спектр». 
Из партийной характеристики на знак: СКОРПИОН (24октября-22ноября)
Характер – стойкий. Не замечает не удач, не ищет легких путей. Если работать – то на износ. Если любить – то стоя и в гамаке.Физически здоров, морально устойчив, материально обеспечен. Поэтому добр и беспечен. Предрасположен к разнообразию. Однообразен в одном – любви к «Спектру». 
Из партийной характеристики на знак: СТРЕЛЕЦ (23ноября-21декабря)
Характер – ищущий. Доминирует стремление ко всему новому. Практичен, оптимистичен, динамичен, очень эротичен. Требователен к себе и другим. В связях порочащих его – не замечен. Быстр на решения. Решения всегда принимает в пользу и на пользу «Спектра».
Из партийной характеристики на знак: КОЗЕРОГ (22декабря-20января)
Характер – трудолюбивый. Преуспевающий, жизнеутверждающий. В почете у начальства. Любим подчиненными. В оценках трезв. В жизни не всегда. Во имя достижения цели готов отказать себе во многом. Цель – полная и безоговорочная победа «Спектра». 
Из партийной характеристики на знак: ВОДОЛЕЙ (21января-20февраля)
Характер – текучий. Доверчив к другим, строг к себе. Противник рутинных дел. Натура струящаяся и бьющая ключом. Еще больше в глубине. Способен к фантазии. В том числе и к эротической. Обладает пытливым, ненасытным умом. Любвеобилен. Главная любовь – «Спектр»
Из партийной характеристики на знак: РЫБЫ (21февраля-20марта)
Характер – скользкий. В любой ситуации – как рыба в воде. Встретятся препятствия – скользят по течению. Легки в общении. Тяжелы на подъем. Не тонут нигде! Но если вдруг находят идеал, все стремления направляют к нему. Идеал без сомнения «Спектр»

Ведущий.Ну а сейчас несколько слов из характеристики нашего праздника, группы компаний спектр и его 17-летия от …………..

Поздравление 

Ведущий.Как показывает спектральный анализ нашего праздника, он все увереннее меняет свет от изначально красного – цвета подмороженных щек и тревоги, за то как пойдет вечер..
Ведущий.К желтому, цвету умиротворения и спокойствия. Значит самое время немного встряхнутся в ритмах хорошей музыки. Первое танцевальное отделение в кабачке «Элефант» 

1-е танцевальное отделение 15 – 20 минут. 

Ведущий.А помните тот разговор из первого русского сериала под названием «17 мгновений весны»…
Ведущий.- Штирлиц, у вас есть план?
Ведущий.- Обижаете, Мюллер. У меня - водка. Я русский разведчик, а не туркменский. 
Ведущий.Вот и я думаю, неплохой план наполнить бокалы. И водкой и другими напитками. Повод то сегодня достойный. 
Ведущий.Ну а слово для поздравления предоставляется….

Поздравление 

Ведущий.И вновь, по всем правилам достойного кабачка «Элефант» для вас – варьете!

1 танец

Ведущий.Помните фразу из фильма… «Пьяный воздух сыграл с профессором Плейшнером шутку»… И шутку, в общем-то злую. 
Ведущий.Надеюсь, что сегодняшний воздух этого зала, который, ну не то что бы пьяный, а голову уже немного кружит, будет играть с нами шутки только добрые. В том числе и нашими с Юрой силами. Но это позже, а пока поздравление от ……

Поздравление 
Несколько минут легкой музыки. 

Ведущий. «17 мгновений весны» остаются классикой и по сей день, а представьте что творилось когда этот фильм впервые вышел на экраны. 
Ведущий.Август 1973 года. Для советского телезрителя неизбалованного ни кино- ни телефильмами, сериал становится сенсацией. 
Ведущий.Вечерами улицы пустели. Падал не только уровень преступности, но и уровень потребления воды в городах! Вместо того чтобы бриться-мыться, население сидело у телевизора. 
Ведущий.И это не шутка! Это было в действительности!
Ведущий.Но уверен, многие из вас, даже смотревшие «17 мгновений..» не однократно, многого просто не запомнили… Или запомнили все?
Ведущий.Сейчас мы это и проверим. Ну для начала вопросы легкие… а потом посложнее.
1. Какое звание в Советской армии соответствовало званию Штирлица - штандартенфюрер  (полковник)
2. Полное имя Штирлица  (Макс Отто фон Штирлиц)
3. Как звали режиссера фильма «17 мгновений весны»? (Татьяна Лиознова)
4. Леонид Куравлев, как известно, сыграл в фильме гестаповца Айсмана. А как вы думаете, на какую роль, в «17 мгновениях», он изначально проходил кинопробы? (на роль Гитлера). 
5. Кстати, пусть не этого верховного политического деятеля, и не этой страны….но Куравлев все же сыграл в одном фильме руководителя государства как вы думаете кого? Кстати, фильм то же о разведке и разведчиках. (Михаила Горбачева в кинофильме «На Дерибасовской хорошая погода, на Брайтон Бич опять идут дожди…») 
6. Кто сыграл «радистку Кэт»? (Екатерина Градова). 
7. Доподлинно известно, что все актеры, ну разве что за исключением Гитлера(которого играл Фриц Диц), и еще одного, были совершенно не похожи на реальных исторических лиц. Броневой старше и полнее настоящего Мюллера, Василий Лановой стройней, умней  и симпатичней генерала Вольфа…а кто из советских актеров был настолько похож  на своего персонажа, что родные, этого немца, многократно смотрели «17 мгновений», чтобы еще раз взглянуть на «дядю Вальтера». И даже направили Советскому актеру письмо с благодарностью за прекрасно созданный образ?        (Олег Табаков – Шелленберг)  
8. Ну и последний вопрос. На какую роль пробовался актер Арчил Гомиашвили, сыгравший в свое время Остап Бендера в фильме Леонида Гайдая "Двенадцать стульев", но в «17 мгновениях», так и не появившийся?
(на роль Штирлица. Представляете, истинный ариец с истинно грузинским лицом?)
Ведущий.Вот казалось бы после такого вполне можно предложить поднять бокал за легендарного советского разведчика - Максима Максимовича Исаева (он же Всеволод Владимирович Владимиров, он же Макс Отто фон Штирлиц)….
Ведущий.Но я советую не забывать, что поводом вспомнить о «17 мгновениях», послужило ваше 17-летие. А бокал, как известно, поднимают за повод. И я предлагаю микрофон…………

Поздравление 

Ведущий.Даже в самом гениальном фильме есть нестыковки. Так называемые «киноляпы»
Ведущий.Есть они и в «17 мгновениях». И об этих ляпах, мы вам так же сегодня в процессе вечера поведаем.  
Ведущий.Итак, представьте, дело происходит в Берлине. Штирлиц куда-то уезжает и на вокзале садится в поезд (немецкий, естественно). Но когда он подходит к дверям вагона, то можно отчетливо прочитать (естественно, по-русски): МЕСТ ДЛЯ СИДЕНИЯ...(столь ко то) и соответственно МЕСТ ДЛЯ ЛЕЖАНИЯ...(столько то).
Ведущий.У нас, друзья мои, месть для сиденья столько-то а вот сколько мест для «танцевания» просто немеряно. А сколько из них будет занято, узнаем в ближайшее время. 
Ведущий.Для вас на сцене группа «Анимация»!

Группа «Анимация» - 40 минут

Ведущий.Помните знаменитую фразу Штирлица о том, что - «в разговоре как правило запоминают последнее». Согласно этой теории мы можем говорить в наших поздравлениях что угодно. Лишь бы не забыть прибавить в конце: 
«С 17-летием группа компаний «Спектр»… 
Ведущий.Кто знает, может быть …………….. так и сделает. Вам слово.

Поздравление 

Ведущий.Давайте не забывать о том, что мы в кабачке «Элефант». Пусть и не в том, в котором сиживал Штирлиц…
Ведущий.Кстати, Владимир Путину, в один из своих визитов в Германию останавливался в гостинице «Элефант», было это в Веймаре….. 
Но самое интересное что имелся там и ресторан с одноименным названием.  
Ведущий.Кто знает, может разведчик в прошлом Путин, вспоминал как разведчик прошлого, Штирлиц, на фоне грустной музыки — «мгновения, мновения, мгновения» —заказывал кофе и, прищурив от дыма глаза, курил сигареты.
Ведущий.Ну а мы вновь постараемся наполнить наш вечер ощущением кабачка «Элефант». 
Ведущий.Варьете!

1 танец

Ведущий.К слову о киноляпах. Помните эпизод, когда в машине Штирлица по радио звучит голос Эдит Пиаф и пастор Шлаг поругивает певицу? 
Ведущий.Все бы ничего, вот только Песня "Я не жалею ни о чем" была написана через пятнадцать лет после перехода пастора через Альпы.
Ведущий.Ну, да по большому-то какая разница… главное что и фильм вышел, и переход через Альпы состоялся…
Ведущий.И вот сейчас ваше 17-летие я предлагаю отметить повторением этого беспримерного подвига немецкого духовенства. Для чего собственно нам нужны три добровольца. 
Ведущие проводят игру «Альпийский ШЛАГоход»
Реквизит: 3 пары «лыж» вырезанных из большого куска ватмана. За неимением оных, можно использовать листы бумаги формата А4. 
Описание: для игроков определяется старт «Перевал» и финиш «Берн». По сигналу ведущего они начинают двигатся от старта к финишу. Задача прийти первым не потеряв по пути «лыжи»
Приз: Победителю, как покорителю Альп можно вручить в награду «альпийское золото» - шоколад «Альпен Гольд». 
После игры, если исчерпан регламент поздравлений, можно предоставить возможность сказать тост победителю, или действовать дальше согласно регламенту

Поздравление 
Несколько минут легкой музыки. 

Ведущий.В продолжении темы ошибок киношного значения. 
Ведущий.В эффектном финале Штирлиц прилёг отдохнуть от непосильных забот на немецкую лужайку. 
Ведущий.А мимо него, в кадре,  проносятся «Жигули» и ЗИЛовский самосвал с прицепом... 
Ведущий.Видимо, победа была совсем близко...
Ведущий.И сейчас мы предлагаем вам так же сделать все для приближения победы! 
Игра: «Смерть фашистским оккупантам»
Реквизит: 4 шарика, 4 черных фломастера, 4 катушки ниток, 4 стула.
Описание: 4-ем девушкам предлагается нарисовать на сдутых шариках, Гитлера, Геббельса, Гимлера и Геринга. После чего попросить 4-ех мужчин их надуть а самим завязать их, чтобы посмотреть какие получились портреты. Теперь нужно устроить «смерть фашистским оккупантам», для чего тем же мужчинам предлагается занять места на стульях в центре зала, и поместить шарики на колени, спрятав руки за спинку стула. Женщины по команде ведущего прыгают к мужчинам на колени, с тем чтобы раздавить шарик и «фашистскую гниду». Первая сделавшая это вместе с партнером получают приз. 
Приз: Победителю вручается секретное оружие Штирлица, которым он не без успеха бил фашистов в лице(вернее в голове) Холтофа. 
После игры, если исчерпан регламент поздравлений, можно предоставить возможность сказать тост победитеям, или действовать дальше согласно регламенту

Поздравление 
Несколько минут легкой музыки. 

Ведущий.Кстати, возвращаясь мыслями к предыдущему конкурсу. Говорят что у Штирлица была табличка на входной двери, которая гласила: «Вход для Холтоффа - только со своей бутылкой!» 
Ведущий.А в нашем кабачке, мы,  если помните, напротив, дарили вам свои бутылки. 
Ведущий.А еще, с удовольствием дарим этот танец.

1 танец

Ведущий.Еще немного киноклассики. Помните, Штирлиц спрашивает у Мюллера
«Вы много пили? - Я совсем не пил. - А почему у вас глаза красные? - Я не спал. 
Ведущий.Так вот, у нас вы тоже не уснете. Потому что впереди у нас группа «Анимация». 
Ведущий.Но перед этим, как вы понимаете, должно прозвучать поздравление. 

Поздравление 
Группа «Анимация» - 40 минут

Ведущий.Еще о кинематографических нестыковках. 

Ведущий.Когда Штирлиц прощается с агентом на вокзале у поезда (ну, там, где "незачем тащить это через три границы"), он стоит у вагона, на котором выбита надпись простым русским языком: "ТАРА 58 ТОНН". 
Ведущий.У нас тара как правило пол литра. И пора ее немного опустошить. 

Поздравление

----------


## yabloko-tv

Ведущий.Как мы помним по фильму, из всех машин Штирлиц предпочитал «Мерседесы», проявляя тем самым истинно немецкий патриотизм, столь полезный для конспирации. 
Ведущий.При этом русский разведчик очень радовался, что он – не немецкий шпион в России. А то пришлось бы ездить на «Запорожце»...
Ведущий.Кстати, для съемок фильма использовались три Мерседеса. В Риге, В Германии, и в Грузии, где снимались некоторые сцены «17 мгновений». И как это нередко бывает в кино, снимая в Грузии, забыли в некоторых эпизодах номера снять. Так она с грузинским номером и ездит в фильме. 
Ведущий.Кстати, а почему бы нам, этак патриотично на чем-нибудь не поездить. У нас шоферы есть?
Игра: «Три танкиста»
Реквизит: 3 детских танка, 3 катушки тонкой бечевки, 3 рейки.
Описание: трое мужчин ставятся на финишную черту – это танкисты. У них в руках рейки с привязанной бечевкой, другой конец которой привязан к танку, стоящему на старте. По сигналу ведущего танкисты начинают наматывать бечевку на рейку не сходя с места. Тот кто первый подтащит к себе танк - получает приз. 
Приз: Победителю вручается любимый напиток танкиста «Коктейль Молотова». За неимением оного, можно подарить бутылку водки и молоток.   
После игры, если исчерпан регламент поздравлений, можно предоставить возможность сказать тост победителям, или действовать дальше согласно регламенту

Поздравление 
Несколько минут легкой музыки. 

Ведущий.Если говорить о кино-ляпах, то нельзя не сказать о том, что порой многие режиссерские задумки смотрятся именно как ляпы. 
Ведущий.Ну, в самом деле, если гитлеровцы разговаривают в фильме по-русски, по чему бы им и не писать по-русски. 
Ведущий.Но как умиляет, что записка Айсмана Мюллеру на чистом русском языке. На том же языке ведется делопроизводство в гестапо...  
Ведущий.Но чувство особой гордости вызывает сцена, где пастор, находясь в Швейцарии, не только пишет по-русски, но и отправляет телеграмму со  швейцарской почты, на используемом в то время в СССР почтовом бланке. 
Ведущий.Хотя что мы в самом деле. Ну кто не ошибается? Вот и сейчас будет конкурс, в который мы заведомо ввели одну ошибку. Дело в том, что оружие, которое в нем будет использовано, не совсем обычное. 
Игра: «Ромель в Африке»
Реквизит: 4 банана
Описание: двум мужчинам выдается по два банана и объясняется, что войска Ромеля, доведенные в Африке до полного истощения в неравной войне с дикими зулусами истратили последние припасы и патроны. И даже вынуждены были вступать в дуэли друг с другом. Они ставятся друг на против друга на расстоянии несколько метров, с бананами помещенными в карманы и должны по сигналу ведущего выхватить бананы и съесть их тот кто сделает это первым получает приз. 
Приз: Победителю со словами «От благодарного зулусского народа» вручаются бусы и большая связка бананов.    
После игры, если исчерпан регламент поздравлений, можно предоставить возможность сказать тост победитеям, или действовать дальше согласно регламенту

Поздравление 
Музыка.

----------


## Яначка

девочки если в вашем городе есть магазин,все по 37 или по з8,то песочек можно приобрести там

----------


## MalinkaOLYA

Доброго времени дня всем!!!
За советом к вам девочки и мальки, на свадьбе предстоящей будет много ребятишек, я с детворой честно говоря ни разу не работала, не считая выпускных...
 Что же мне делать с этой оравой???  Ума не приложу... Какие для них конкурсы подойдут, посоветуйте пожалуйста!!!!!!!

----------


## макушка

> Доброго времени дня всем!!!
> За советом к вам девочки и мальки, на свадьбе предстоящей будет много ребятишек, я с детворой честно говоря ни разу не работала, не считая выпускных...
>  Что же мне делать с этой оравой???  Ума не приложу... Какие для них конкурсы подойдут, посоветуйте пожалуйста!!!!!!!


Оля,дети скорее всего будут разновозрастные,и то что подойдет для 5 летних,может быть скучно для 10 летних..Я так выхожу из положения-беру двух мальчишеу постарше(если таких нет то двух парней)...говорю,о том что любят дети...веселье,юмор...вообщем подвожу к клоунам,одеваю на этих двоих парички и носики и они набирают команды,и если в команде совсем малявки,то клоуны делают все с ними  вместе..а дальше эстафеты-расставляю кегли(есть таки для игрушечного боулинга),и делаю авторалии(машинки на веревочке) две команды,кто вперед.Потом на ура проходит конкурс-лоточки картонные для яиц,и шарики для пинг-понга,два ведерка,сажаем картошку китайским методом- то есть утром сеем,вечером собираем...-первый сажает,второй в команде собирает и так по кругу...И заключением кричалку и анимашку..и все призы и спасибо.Потом если просят еще,объясняю,что это все-таки праздник для взрослых...

----------


## yabloko-tv

> на свадьбе предстоящей будет много ребятишек, я с детворой честно говоря ни разу не работала, не считая выпускных...
> Что же мне делать с этой оравой???


Самый оптимальный вариант, чтобы заказчики подумали про отдельную комнату и аниматора. Одна-две игры для детей погоды не сделает, а постоянное мельтешение стайки головастиков во время любых свадебных затей, только сначала смотрится мило и трогательно. Потом начинает жутко утомлять всех. В том числе и гостей. Ну представь, ты проводите конкурс, а на руки к конкурсантам карабкаются их чада. Кричат - "мама пойдем домой, папа я хочу писать..." и т.д. :))) А так, из отдельной комнаты их можно даже вывести пару раз, для общего поздравления(подготовить пока идут танцы) или "объяснялок" на тему любовь, свадьба, тост и т.д.

----------


## MalinkaOLYA

Огромное спасибо за советы, отдельной комнаты к сожалению в столовой не предусмотрено. Даже стол отдельный поставить не выйдет для них. Площадку в последний момент нашли. Экономили.

Я молодых тоже предупреждала, мол, нужно деток занять будет, иначе будут доставать всех. 
Сказали, что  наберут для них порисовать, планшетов и т..п.
Но чувствую : "Папа писать!" и "мама сисю!"... мне явно не избежать. 

В общем, отчаянные родители, которые планируют гулять до последнего вместе со своими чадами.
Алексей, подскажите, Объяснялки, это как в устами младенца слово загадывать?

----------


## yabloko-tv

> Алексей, подскажите, Объяснялки, это как в устами младенца слово загадывать?


Ответил в личку :)

----------


## Елена Галкова

> на свадьбе предстоящей будет много ребятишек, я с детворой честно говоря ни разу не работала, не считая выпускных...
>  Что же мне делать с этой оравой???  Ума не приложу... Какие для них конкурсы подойдут, посоветуйте пожалуйста!!!!!!!


В данном случае, на мой взгляд, твоя основная задача - отвлечь детей от себя (чтоб спокойно раболтать). Дай им почувствовать себя значимыми. Например я распечатываю фотографии молодоженов в черно-белом формате, даю детям фломастеры и гооворю, что молодожены такие серые, у них плохое настроение, да и одеты они не очень. Надо из расскрасить, невесте макияж нарисовать. Дети стараются не по детски.

----------


## Елена Галкова

Еще: картинку разрезать на несколько частей (фото виновников торжества... или сердце - оно вроде как раскололось на части) и  попрятать по залу. Надо найти кусочки. Да еще и сложить их в единое целое.

----------


## Елена Галкова

Тантамареску заставь их сделать!!! 

*Кусок обоев лучше *приклеить к стене на скотч, нарочито примитивно рисуешь очертания человека (можно 2 куска на одном Ж на другом Н). Дети раскрашивают. Можно и взрослых привлечь - вокруг картинки ладошки свои обрисовываать, поздравления писать, имена свои вписывать. Лицо потом вырезаем. Фоткаемся.

----------


## Елена Галкова

> Ответил в личку :)


А можно и мне в личку то же самое? Очень уж любопытно...

----------


## bree80

Добрый день! Это мой первый пост на этом форуме :)

поделюсь со своим материальчиком - кое что использую уже давно, а кое что и новенькое в этом году добавила 

1. Предлогаю молодым с помощю термометра любви проверить наличие чувств (фон: любовь кипит)

2. Раз уж любовь кипит, то надо её закрепить, с начало даю молодым каждому кружку и маркер (для рисования на посуде), они пишут имя своей любиой\своего любимого, за тем обмениваются кружками (у каждого теперь "своя"), даю замочек, кружки "соединяют", в них наливаем "элексир любви" (покупаю либо детское шампанское, либо настоящее, бутылку соответственно оформляю), молодые выпивают дружненько (ведь кружки вместе и недружненько просто не получается). ну и говорю примерный текст: если вдруг какая ссора или непонятки, сразу берите кружки, наливайте в них что пожелаете и дружненько выпивайте, и всё забудится, и уже будете друг на друга с любовью смотреть. 

3. Чтобы никто не сглазил любовь, надо создать оберег. (Нашла информацию в интернете пару лет тому обратно, всегда проходит оооочень романтично и трогательно)
Обряд на верность супругов 
Молодожены вместе по обоюдному согласию могут провести такой обряд. Надо взять красную ленту длиной в метр. Супруги должны по очереди завязывать на этой ленте обыкновенные узлы: первый узел – муж, второй – жена и т. д. Начинают завязывать узлы с середины, и после того, как будет завязан первый узел, оба супруга говорят: 
С первым узлом мы начинаем наш брак. 
Второй узел завязывают на одном конце ленты, и снова оба супруга говорят: 
Со вторым узлом мы клянемся любить друг друга. 
Третий узел завязывают на другом конце ленты со словами: 
С третьим узлом мы обещаем быть честными друг с другом. 
Четвертый узел завязывают между серединой и концом ленты со словами: 
Четвертым узлом мы обовьем наши сердца. 
Пятый узел завязывают между центром и другим концом ленты, приговаривая: 
С пятым узлом мы держимся друг за друга. 
Шестой узел завязывают между одним концом ленты и узлом рядом с ним. При этом говорят: Шестым узлом мы поддерживаем друг друга. 
Вы уже, наверное, поняли, что супруги завязывают узлы по очереди на противоположных концах ленты. На седьмом узле следует сказать: 
Седьмым узлом мы сливаем воедино наши души. 
На восьмом: 
Восьмым узлом мы защищаем друг друга от великого зла. 
И вот последний – девятый узел. Над ним произносят: С этим узлом я становлюсь тобой! 
Такую ленту необходимо спрятать в надежном месте и хранить как зеницу ока. Это очень сильный обряд, после проведения которого тому, кто захочет вас разлучить, придется приложить к этому колоссальные усилия. Удачи вам! 

http://files.mail.ru/F90F937BF83E4399BD75A5DC6B642316

С уважением, Гита

----------


## Асечка28

Читаю сначала и глаза на лоб лезут.... :Blink:  ну надо же слово в слово....  во мне всё закипело..уже речь ругательную придумала.....но прочитав с уважением Гита....сразу успокоилась...Добро пожаловать!!!!!!

----------


## bree80

> Читаю сначала и глаза на лоб лезут.... ну надо же слово в слово....  во мне всё закипело..уже речь ругательную придумала.....но прочитав с уважением Гита....сразу успокоилась...Добро пожаловать!!!!!!


спасибо!!!

ругаться НЕ надо - готова делиться со всеми, кому это надо будет ;)

----------


## Окрыленная

> надо создать оберег. (Нашла информацию в интернете пару лет тому обратно, всегда проходит оооочень романтично и трогательно)


А вот мой вариант, всем известный( стихотворный)
*Любовь сильна*
_Изготовление оберега молодыми_
_Звучит лирическая музыка_
На Руси узелки завязывали для памяти, для сохранения ярких воспоминаний о каком-то счастливом событии, радостном душевном состоянии. Предлагаю молодым самим сделать себе оберег, дабы привязать к себе счастье на долгие годы.
Молодым дается атласная лента красного цвет около метра длиной. Жених с невестой завязывают узлы, чередуясь: 1-й узел-муж. 2-й – жена. Завязывая узел, молодожены завершают четверостишие каждый раз своей строкой
Любви мы чашу пьем до самого остатка,
И друг без друга нам не жить никак.
Не будем замечать чужие недостатки
Жених  - Завязывая первый узел, закрепляем брак.
Подарим нежность, доброту, заботу,
Чтоб каждый день прошедший был незабываем.
Пойдем вперед, навстречу новому восходу..
Невеста  - Завязывая узел, вместе обещаем..
Мы будем честными друг с другом до конца,
И не опустимся до склок и передряг,
Чтобы закрыта дверь всегда для бед была…
Жених  - Завязывая третий узел, закрепляем брак.
Мы знаем: у любви не может быть конца,
А детский смех семью скрепляет.
И в унисон будут стучать наши сердца…
Невеста  - Завязывая узел, вместе обещаем
Мы будем за руки держаться, как сейчас.
Очаг семейный будет как маяк,
И разлучить никто не сможет нас..
Жених  - Завязывая пятый узел, закрепляем брак
Мы будем рядом в дождь и в стужу.
И в дом, открытый для друзей, всех приглашаем.
Мы станем лучшими женой и мужем..
Невеста  - Завязывая узел, вместе обещаем
Последний узел вместе завяжите,
Чтоб закрепить свои слова.
Своею жизнью вы пример влюбленным покажите
И докажите, что любовь сильна.
Дорогие молодожены, берегите эту ленту и скрепите свои клятвы и обещания поцелуем! А гости пусть дружно поднимут бокалы за счастье любить и быть любимыми!

----------


## ВВаля

> Читаю сначала и глаза на лоб лезут.... ну надо же слово в слово....  во мне всё закипело..уже речь ругательную придумала.....но прочитав с уважением Гита....сразу успокоилась...Добро пожаловать!!!!!!


Я тоже, думаю, вот.... хорошие люди.. слямзили у Гиты... Но, ошибочка вышла! Гита , а что Вас тут не было?

----------


## bree80

> Я тоже, думаю, вот.... хорошие люди.. слямзили у Гиты... Но, ошибочка вышла! Гита , а что Вас тут не было?


Добрый день! Да вроде бы каждый день захожу, но наверное не умею нужные темы найти, куда свои творения выставлять и с коллегами пообщяться :)

----------


## Окрыленная

> Добрый день! Да вроде бы каждый день захожу, но наверное не умею нужные темы найти, куда свои творения выставлять и с коллегами пообщяться :)


Так тут и начинайте общаться))))))))))) Мы вам очень рады))))))))))))))))

----------


## bree80

> Так тут и начинайте общаться))))))))))) Мы вам очень рады))))))))))))))))


С чего бы начинать?

Эх.... нуждаюсь в подсказке :)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> С чего бы начинать?
> 
> Эх.... нуждаюсь в подсказке :)


Да, как с чего начать????
Уже начала!!! И здорово начала! так держать Гита!!!

----------


## bree80

> Да, как с чего начать????
> Уже начала!!! И здорово начала! так держать Гита!!!


Ой, спасибо!!!

Продолжаю делиться :)
Хотя это совсем НЕ новинка, и наверное уже все её знают :)

*застольная песенка* 

Значит всё по следующему плану:

Сперва говорю тост про женщин (когда-то нашла в интернете, автора не знаю)
Почему за женщин мы пьем стоя? 
Во-первых, потому что лежа пить неудобно. 
Во-вторых, чтобы некоторое время гордо 
возвышаться над ними. 
В-третьих, мы пьем стоя, потому что так 
больше входит. 
В-четвертых, мы, таким образом, разминаем 
затекшие конечности. 
В-пятых, мы встаем, чтобы отряхнуть с брюк 
остатки салата. 
В-шестых, встаем для того, чтобы лучше разглядеть 
всех присутствующих за столом женщин. 
В-седьмых, придумали этот ритуал для того, чтобы 
в случае чего резко рвануть с высокого старта. 
В-восьмых, мы, таким образом, выясняем, кто из 
нас остался под столом приставать к женщинам. 
В-девятых, мы встаем, чтобы потом, садясь, 
почувствовать облегчение. 
И, наконец, мы поднимаемся для того, 
чтобы не слышать в самое ухо: 
«Хватит пить! Тебе уже хватит». 
Итак, за женщин! 
Мужчины пьют стоя!

Ну а так как мужчины выпили стоя, то им предстоит доказать свою мужиственность и дальше рассказываю, что и как делать:

1) дамы прикладывают пальчик к щёчке и поют куплет песни (все сидят)
2) как куплет закончился, мужчины вскакивают, правая рука на сердце, левая поднята, поют "припев"

когда закончили петь песню, говорю, что это был самый лучший серенад для дам

ну как то так, надеюсь, кому пригодится 

встают, садятся, встают, садятся - получается и весело и с движениями  

http://yadi.sk/d/fS5DPIS2ATHNF

----------


## Надежда Эдуардовна

Интересный,профессиональный сценарий.Спасибо!

----------


## таннушка

Большое спасибо за отличную подборку! А я искала по крупицам и то половины из Вашего нет  :Grin:

----------


## mani-lenka

> ДА! Прямо в цель! Не зря говорят, что талантливый талантлив во всем! 
> МУРАШКОПАД..........не забыть бы...


по моему МУРАШКОПАД  точноне забудеш!!!!я вот прочитала и сама сижу в мурашках-и это без музыки....супер .если добавить музыку то плакала бы уже

----------


## ***Маруся***

> Делает муж мне сейчас коняшек. Вот думаю как их пременить можно.


У меня тоже есть три деревянные лошадки и с ними я провожу конкурс, думаю, что всем известный - "Джигитовка". Проводила его на мужских юбилеях, проходило всегда весело. Сначала, говорила о том, что конечно никто не сомневается в том, что настоящий джигит-это наш юбиляр. Но в зале столько мужчин, что среди них точно есть джигиты и т.д. Под музыку выбираю трех мужчин, готовых состязаться и дальше беседую с ними: "Скажите, а что должно быть у настоящего джигита?" Выслушиваю ответы, комментирую их и приходим к выводу, что должен быть конь - помощник вручает джигитам коней, папаха - одевает папахи и усы - это обычный карандаш, зажатый между носом и верхней губой. Вот в таком снаряжении под музыку джигиты скачут определенное расстояние. Они, конечно, и усы теряют, и папахи падают и т.д. Поэтому, объявляю им, что это была тренировка. Они возвращаются на исходную. И тут я говорю о том, что настоящий джигит - это не просто наездник, а мастер своего дела, который владеет виртуозной ездой на своем скакуне. Поэтому, теперь им нужно проскакать этот же путь на коне и одновременно играть на балалайке (под лезгинку, исполненную на балалайке). Первый, кто доскачет до финиша и будет настоящим джигитом. На одном из юбилеев в качестве приза победителю вручила магнитик с надписью "Настоящий перец" - восторгу не было предела.

----------


## АленчикКулемчик

Viktorinochka,здравствуйте. Хотелось бы и мне подделиться тем, как я провожу песочную церемонию. я подхожу к гостя и родным, раздаю им разного цвета песок,заранее прошу (до церемонии), чтоб они запомнили свой цвет и мне нашептали-заранее делается для того, чтобы гости долго не думали и сама церемония не затягивалась. Так вот, я даю им нужного цвета песок и говорю, чтоб с этим цветом они придумали комплимент, эпитет, пожелание, которое символизирует этот цвет. Например, подаю красный, гости-желаем страсти, подаю голубой-чтобы каждый год ездили отдыхать к голубому морю, океану и.т.д

----------


## АленчикКулемчик

Привет, а вот и ты! лен, рада тебя видеть на форуме, надеюсь тебе здесь нравится. скажи, пожалуйста, как опытный аниматор, уместно ли использовать мыльные пузыри в НГ праздниках?

----------


## Соринка

*Viktorinochka*, 
я на торжественной части встречала именинницу радугой-полотнами(наверное многие это уже и видели и делают), а в финале говорила, что мы начинали этот вечер радугой, и закончить его хотим тоже радугой, сделав имениннице подарок на память о торжестве, бла-бла...раздавала самым близким людям именинницы разноцветный песочек: (мужу-красный, символ страсти и любви), доченьке, сестрёнке, ближайшей подружке, коллеге по работе (зелёный) и т.д. Сама именинница последним засыпала до верха бутылочки сиреневый песочек и плотно закрыла. Так красиво и красочно получилось :Tender:

----------


## Rishka Ugolnik

Всем еще разок доброго времени суток. Решила поделится с вами оригиналом замечательной песенки, которую мы переделывали на школьный выпускной и на студенческий концерт.

Для начала нужно ознакомиться с оригиналом. Песня очень простая, практически в три аккорда :). Именно поэтому переделывать ее просто одно удовольствие.

*Башня Rowan - Жаба*
Em                          C         D
Уже неделю на телефоне я вишу,
       Em                   C               D
Ищу работу - любую, в общем, но ищу.
              G                    Am
Хочу как лучше, хочу как белый человек,
            C                                D
Но неизменно - нет вакансий, позвоните через век...
_Припев:_
                          Em
        У жабы тоже есть сердце,
           C             G
        Зеленое, но свое,
                H7                Em
        У жабы тоже есть блюз.

Какая мерзость - все эти поиски пути
В родном болоте, где легче квакать, чем идти,
Где что ни утро - ты снова в тине до ушей,
Тебя считают глупой жабою и гонят взашей...
_Припев_
Ты мог быть рыбкой, плескать красивым плавничком,
Ты мог быть птичкой с веселым чистым голоском,
Ты мог быть змейкой, струиться струйкой по камням,
Но все считают тебя жабой и посылают к чертям.
_Припев_
Em
Жаба, жаба...
Где твой хвост,
Где твоя щетина.
Где твой вертикальный рост
Глупая скотина.
Жаба смотрит как утюг
И не отвечает.
Тюк ее ботинкой тюк,
Мерзость-то какая...

Саму мелодию можно найти в сети. 


......начала писать переделку, и забыла половину слов:) Вернусь домой, обязательно отпишусь, надо поднять свою "черную книжечку". :)

Вспомнила первый куплет полностью. Вечером допишу остальное, память совсем подвела, дальше как мрак мрачный :)
Предытория, почему такая переделка. Училась я в матклассе, а позже на физическом факультете. И там, и там самым страшным предметом была физика. Школьная учительница ставила 0 в квадрате:)

*переделка*
Уже неделю я все над физикой сижу
Ищу решенье, но вряд ли я его найду
Хотела лучше, хотела 5 я получить,
Но неизменно нет работы, надо снова подучить.
_Припев:_ 
А у студента есть сердце
Голодное, но свое,
А у студента есть блюз.

----------


## Rishka Ugolnik

Касательно свадеб. 
Прежде чем делать сценарий, я узнала, что именно в день свадьбы, которая проходила в Питере, будет звездный дождь. Как раз над нами. Планировалось, что мы выйдем на улицу и попробуем их увидеть, дабы громко "загадать желание" для счастья молодых. К сожалению, погода во время прогулки была совершенно безоблачная, а вот вечером на банкете Питер пролился дождем.... Пришлось импровизировать. 
Заранее, на такой случай, я купила конфети в виде блестящих звездочек. И во время первого танца молодых, произнеся красивые слова о "звездном дожде над нами, который озарит ваш путь", и что "звезды спустились с неба, чтобы все ваши желания сбылись", я и гости стали посыпать танцующих молодых маленькими блестящими звездочками. Было очень красиво, молодые были в восторге. Единственное, что потом они признались, звездочки посыпались за шиворот и под корсет, немного кололись:)
В общем, фишка прошла на ура. :)

----------


## Donskova-t

Доброй (у меня ночь) ночи, дорогие коллеги! Почему я не сплю? Я вот что подумала, мне предстоит юбилей 29 ноября, 60 лет мужчине. Естественно выбрали тему назад в СССР, самая благодатная. Так как я не нашла соответствующей темки, решила разместить здесь, что пришло в голову. Есть такой замечательный сериал "Восьмидесятые", там каждая серия начинается по особому... Идет разговор о том, что вот в советском союзе то и то... А вот в таком году то и то...
И мне подумалось, а почему бы не начинать каждый тост с этих слов... мне кажется будет очень даже оригинально. Правда более подходит к мужскому юбилею, там повествование идет от мужчины. Но это уже кое что. начиная с файла 80-13 идут более общие фразы. я оставила все файлы. Может кому-то и первые 12 подойдут. Удачи вам, дорогие коллеги! Пользуйтесь на здоровье! Файлы правда в формате mp4,но я не думаю что это проблема.
А нарезочки здесь: http://yadi.sk/d/z54f9lKKBk8wX




> КОЛОБОК


А вот и масочки (кому искать будет лень) прямо с нашего форума, наши мастерами умельцами сделаны с большой любовью, низкий им поклон:

http://yadi.sk/d/KVJjhzW3BkBEw

----------


## Сенова Оксана

надеюсь модераторы меня ,поймyт продyдбирyю в этy темy свой пост. т.к для новичков многие темы ПОКА закрыты. 
Хочy вам подарить застольнyю новогоднюю анимашкy,сразy прошy прощения за качество видео ,дочь как то странно в начале начала лежа снимать,но дальше там нормальная запись. 
 Это застольная анимашка "Потолок ледяной". проводили НА ВСЕХ мероприятиях.заходит хорошо,даже на ооочень сидячих(как эта на этомвидео)компаниях.
 бyдy рада если возьмете в работy  :Grin: 
в начале разyчивали движения
потолок ледяной(домиком рyки над головой)
дверь скрипyчая( рyки раскрываем,как ставни)
за шершавой стеной( вправо влево потираем рyки)
как шагнешь..(топаем ногами)
всюдy иней(полyкрyг рyками)
а из окон парок(правая рyка к щеке)
синий синий -характерное движение по горлy(пошли выпьем)

----------


## Donskova-t

дорогие коллеги, доброй ночи. Мне не спится, готовлюсь к юбилею. Писала тост о работе и вспомнила, что на один из самых первых своих юбилеев - распечатывала вот такую трудовую книжку. на в формате А4, выполнена в ворде. Конечно, я не наши мастера фотошопа, но именно в ворде могу нарисовать практически, что угодно. Там на развороте, где нужно заполнять место работы, написано "СПАСИБО ЗА ТРУД". В этот раз я делаю подводку- поздравление от коллектива. Но там можно прописать и директора учреждения, в котором юбиляр долго отработал, или может, руководителя  последнего места работы. Ну и вот такой стишочек из просторов Тырнета:

Забудется печаль и письма от кого-то
На смену миражам приходят рубежи
Но первая тропа с названием «работа»
Останется при нас оставшуюся жизнь

Покинет нас любовь, друзей займут заботы
Детей растащит мир – он им принадлежит
Но первая строка под именем «работа»
Останется при нас оставшуюся жизнь

Когда уходим мы к неведомым высотам
За нами в небе след искрящийся лежит
И первая любовь с названием «работа»
Останется при нас оставшуюся жизнь!

За работу, друзья!!!

книжка здесь: http://yadi.sk/d/uV4tFxcLCNNzu

стихи не мои, а вот книжечка моя. Тем кто выходит на пенсию, мне кажется, идеально подойдет, плюс просто всегда человеку приятно когда его благодарят за труд.
Удачи вам коллеги и море заказов!

----------


## yub-yum

надеюсь модераторы меня ,поймyт продyдбирyю в этy темy свой пост. т.к для новичков многие темы ПОКА закрыты.

 Я тоже надеюсь. Для меня, как вновь пришедшей к Вам, многое закрыто, а такое дополнение к Новогоднему корпаративу, очень уместно... К тому же Оксана, меня натолкнула  на некоторые свои мысли... Спасибо Вам!!! :Ok:

----------


## yub-yum

> надеюсь модераторы меня ,поймyт продyдбирyю в этy темy свой пост. т.к для новичков многие темы ПОКА закрыты.


 надеюсь модераторы меня ,поймyт продyдбирyю в этy темy свой пост. т.к для новичков многие темы ПОКА закрыты.

 Я тоже надеюсь. Для меня, как вновь пришедшей к Вам, многое закрыто, а такое дополнение к Новогоднему корпаративу, очень уместно... К тому же Оксана, меня натолкнула  на некоторые свои мысли... Спасибо Вам!!! :Ok: 

простите, я ещё не совсем поняла как цитировать, чужое высказвание...

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*yub-yum*, все правильно сделала :Victory:  цитата выделена ,ты просто не все , что хотела выделила ,а так.ответ написан :Ok:

----------


## yub-yum

я конечно не знаю, может это и не я придумала вовсе, может мысли сошлись... но думала самостоятельно... в общем делала на юбилей молодой женщине 30 лет, радугу из шаров(желательно, чтобы было по-2-3 шарика, зависит от их объема), благо юбилей был на природе, была ветка, к которой я привязывала шары... суть вот в чём: в каждый шар по цвету радуги, засовывала записки и блёстки... 
в красный положила - сердечек и записку с надписью любовь, 
оранжевый - радость, блёстки,
жёлтый - успех, звёздочки,
зелёный - богатство, монетки,
голубой - счастье, блёстки,
синий - здоровье, конфети
фиолетовый - благополучие, всего понемногу
потом сделала подводку, чтобы именинница прошла к тому месту которое мне нужно(а именно под радугу), потом прошу посмотреть на верх она видит радугу, а потом я говорю, что это не простая радуга, а несущая предсказания на этот год. Давала длинную шпажку+к ней приклеенная иголочка, именинница лопала шарик, потом читала предсказание... В конце говорю, что все эти пожелания-предсказания обязательно исполнятся! И пусть всегда будут в её жизни радужные мгновения, гремят салюты  и проливается только звездный дождь!!! Всё это под музыку... Имениннице очень понравилось, глаза блестели, была очень довольна!!!

----------


## ЛЯЛЯКИ

Доброго дня всем! Совсем уж своих конкурсов у меня пока нет, честно признаюсь, но стараюсь немного своего добавить в те, которые ищу по всем источникам. Например замечательный музыкальный конкурс (очень жаль и стыдно, не знаю автора - респект ему) "Кто на чем приехал", немного обыграла - сначала , пока еще немного трезвые гости, кто на чем приехал (вроде нормально - зеленоглазое такси и т.д.),  после нескольких рюмок продолжение - кто на чем уедет: "на ковре-самолете, мимо радуги..", "увезу тебя я в тундру..". Вот как-то так.  А есть у меня задумка совсем сырая, для танцевально-музыкального конкурса, для свадьбы наверно больше. 

     Сначала выманиваем мужчин на танцполе, можно сразу показать рукой на того, кто мне нужен, использую где-то слизанную фразу - "а кто не выйдет, тот Боря Моисеев (или Элтон Джон)" - садим их на стулья по кругу, лицом в середину, они берутся за руки - это большая кастрюля для варки борща (приворотного зелья для мужчин). Дальше, на девушек можно приклеить названия овощей - свекла, капуста, картофель, петрушка, томатная паста, морковь и т.д., можно одного или двух парней тоже привлечь, наклейки типа "хрен" или "перец", "укропчик",  в общем, невеста должна борщ сварить, выбирая нужные овощи,  сделать музыкальную подборку под каждый овощ - танцуя идет в кастрюлю, потом общая зажигательная - борщ кипит, вот дальше как закончить - скорость не включается никак, может продать за поцелуи каждую тарелку борща? (То есть девушек - они ведь уже переварились, не отдельные овощи, а тарелки с борщом....  
     Не ругайте сильно, может и глупость предлагаю, просто хочется чего то нового,  необычного. Может если эту идейку как то додумать, она и найдет себя? :Ok:

----------


## olyana35

Здравствуйте!Хочу и своих 5 копеек вставить,если можно.На форуме встречала песочную церемонию,так вот я делаю на юбилее.Беру красивую бутылочку от коньяка,очищаю конечно,можно немного подрисовать.Делаю цветной песок.Беру столько цветов сколько членов семьи у юбиляра.Чаще 3 либо 4-ре.В конце второго стола подвожу к тому,что-бы на память юбиляр и его семья сами создали свой семейный оберег с уникальным и неповторимым рисунком  жизни.Каждый цвет несет свое определение и пожелание.Конечно первый берет юбиляр,это как правило зеленый цвет,затем все по очереди сипят через леечку(кстати сама украсила,в стиле дэкупаж)Очень красиво получается.И память будет про теплый ,семейный праздник.

----------


## olyana35

Еще один красивый момент на юбилее.В конце первого стола одариваю юбиляра розами.Подробнее.Сколько лет юбиляру-столько роз.Можно дарить по одной за 10 лет.Недавно родня именинника купила 50 роз-было красиво!.Каждая роза описывается в стихах,первая-это любовь ну и стих,далее вторая-здоровье,третья-успех,четвертая-мудрость,опыт,далее-семья и т.д.Есть все в стихах но на украинском языке,кому интересно,скину.

----------


## yub-yum

> потом общая зажигательная - борщ кипит, вот дальше как закончить - скорость не включается никак, может продать за поцелуи каждую тарелку борща? (То есть девушек - они ведь уже переварились, не отдельные овощи, а тарелки с борщом....


 для начала надо определить для кого невеста будет варить борщ... если для всех присутствующих, то можно не продавать, а угостить всех присутствующих, тем самым вывести всех на танцпол...
если для жениха, то тут надо как-то продумать... пака ничего в голову не приходит... но... 
можно сварить так же для свекрови, так сказать показать свои кулинарные способности :Ok:  тоже как-то обыграть это действие... 
а сама идея интересная :Ok: ...

----------


## Markisa

Здравствуйте! Разрешите тоже поделиться небольшим наброском. Перед началом вручения подарков от гостей на свадьбе:

Дорогие гости! 
Вот невеста и жених
Посмотрите на них молодых и озорных
Одно вот нас смущает грустно
В бюджете их семейном … пусто.
Но вы наверное, друзья,
Поможете финансами? 	(все гости дружно отвечают Да!)

Сейчас пройдем по всем рядам
Карманы вывернем гостям.

(Как показывает практика, гости очень весело воспринимают эти последние строчки)

----------


## ИрихаК

А я на предыдущей свадьбы устроила красочное поздравление за столом ..всем выдала шарики для моделирования (было 24 человека всего) и из них мы составляли слова пожелания молодым ,а потом сделали молекулу любви (её у кого то подсмотрела)она у нас получилась без начала и конца,такой бесконечной и яркой любви мы и пожелали молодым..а потом дети ,которые тоже присутствовали на свадьбе ,ещё долго были заняты этими шарами

----------


## Vrednulya

Друзья, маюсь я. Может вы что подскажете.
Озадачилась конкурсом на гадание мальчик-девочка. 
Вот народ у нас странный, я когда молодых отговариваю деньгами собирать - так тогда гости возмущаются, что на мальчика-девочку не собирали. 
А когда молодые настаивают на поборах - там еле-еле по 600-800 рублей можно насобирать. Ну да суть не в этом. 

Затарилась я в фикспрайсе 2 комплектами для бабочек - сачки, крылышки, ободочек с усиками. 
А дальше вот че? Ну выходят они под музыку "бабочки летают, бабочки" 
А дальше-то что? Если собираем деньгами - то просто пошли с сачками в народ? Пустовато и скучновато. 

Может вообще уйти от этой идеи с гаданием на мальчика-девочку, вернуться к коляскам, а тут просто сделать свидетельский красивый блок? 
Какая-то идея неоформленная, что бабочки появляются из гусеничек. 
Сделать на скорость 2 гусеничек из линколунов - цепочку на скорость привязывать к свидетелям? 
Как заранее раздать гостям линколуны? 
А что потом с этими хвостиками делать? Получится 2 длинные цепочки из шаров, они могут послужить еще каким-то реквизитом. 

Вот. Написала много на правах бреда, потому что хожу вокруг да около, а картинки ясной не вижу (((

----------


## bree80

> Написала много на правах бреда,


щас продолжу  :Taunt: 
а что, если собрать "букет", а к такому красивому букету бабочки прилетели "нектар собирать", так сказать - унюхали.... вместе пофоткались, ну а потом за столом да хотя бы песни про цветы и любовь или пускай называют "сладкие" слова - ведь любовь сладкая и бабочки любят сладкое, а потом перейти на то, чтобы "нектар" собирать ....

наверное бред.... но вот это первое, что в голову пришло

----------


## Vrednulya

> а что, если собрать "букет"


А букет из чего собирать?

----------


## bree80

> А букет из чего собирать?


есть конкурс "букет" - гости выходит под нарезки цветов  :Yes4:

----------


## MalinkaOLYA

> Тантамареску заставь их сделать!!! 
> 
> *Кусок обоев лучше *приклеить к стене на скотч, нарочито примитивно рисуешь очертания человека (можно 2 куска на одном Ж на другом Н). Дети раскрашивают. Можно и взрослых привлечь - вокруг картинки ладошки свои обрисовываать, поздравления писать, имена свои вписывать. Лицо потом вырезаем. Фоткаемся.


Леночка прости сразу не отблагодарила, спасибо за ценные советы!!! Очень пригодилось!!!
Алексей и вам также отдельное спасибо!!!

----------


## Vrednulya

> есть конкурс "букет" - гости выходит под нарезки цветов


Так-так-так. 
В голове уже нарисовались шапочки в виде цветочков. Или ободочки. 
Деффаньки, уползла мозголомить.

----------


## Асечка28

> Друзья, маюсь я. Может вы что подскажете.
> Озадачилась конкурсом на гадание мальчик-девочка. 
> Вот народ у нас странный, я когда молодых отговариваю деньгами собирать - так тогда гости возмущаются, что на мальчика-девочку не собирали. 
> А когда молодые настаивают на поборах - там еле-еле по 600-800 рублей можно насобирать. Ну да суть не в этом. 
> 
> Затарилась я в фикспрайсе 2 комплектами для бабочек - сачки, крылышки, ободочек с усиками. 
> А дальше вот че? Ну выходят они под музыку "бабочки летают, бабочки" 
> А дальше-то что? Если собираем деньгами - то просто пошли с сачками в народ? Пустовато и скучновато. 
> 
> ...



 про линколуны....сделайте шарики 7 цветов....... цветами радуги.....соберут две нити..если загнуть получится радуга))))))))))).....так же в цвете золотом....на первый танец ...обручальное кольцо можно связать...

----------


## Курица

> шапочки в виде цветочков. Или *ободочки*.


Марин, чтоб велосипед не изобретать-сюда глянь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134494 
А *цветочки как шить в виде шапочек* -тоже у Ноти в темке видела где-то, а вот где-не вспомню...
*Нет, нашла фото* , иди по ссылке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...82#post4230274  пост 174

----------


## Vrednulya

> Нет, нашла фото , иди по ссылке


Ой, Танюша!!! Шапочки прелесть! 
После нового года знаю куда свои ручки приложить! И не сильно-то сложно, главное с одной справиться, принцип понять, а дальше проще будет! 



> про линколуны....сделайте шарики 7 цветов....... цветами радуги.....соберут две нити..если загнуть получится радуга))))))))))).....так же в цвете золотом....на первый танец ...обручальное кольцо можно связать...


С радугой да, можно увязать. А для первого танца - суетно будет. 

Но есть у Люды Пуховой блок "золотой микс" - вот там можно что-нить добавить с золотыми линколунами, или оранжевыми/желтыми на крайний случай.

----------


## Snezhana-Holiday

> Доброй (у меня ночь) ночи, дорогие коллеги! Почему я не сплю? Я вот что подумала, мне предстоит юбилей 29 ноября, 60 лет мужчине. Естественно выбрали тему назад в СССР, самая благодатная. Так как я не нашла соответствующей темки, решила разместить здесь, что пришло в голову. Есть такой замечательный сериал "Восьмидесятые", там каждая серия начинается по особому... Идет разговор о том, что вот в советском союзе то и то... А вот в таком году то и то...
> И мне подумалось, а почему бы не начинать каждый тост с этих слов... мне кажется будет очень даже оригинально. Правда более подходит к мужскому юбилею, там повествование идет от мужчины. Но это уже кое что. начиная с файла 80-13 идут более общие фразы. я оставила все файлы. Может кому-то и первые 12 подойдут. Удачи вам, дорогие коллеги! Пользуйтесь на здоровье! Файлы правда в формате mp4,но я не думаю что это проблема.
> А нарезочки здесь: http://yadi.sk/d/z54f9lKKBk8wX
> 
> 
> А вот и масочки (кому искать будет лень) прямо с нашего форума, наши мастерами умельцами сделаны с большой любовью, низкий им поклон:
> 
> http://yadi.sk/d/KVJjhzW3BkBEw


Танюша, очень интересно, про сериал, тоже иногда его смотрю) Настальгирую) Идея хороша))))) :Aga:

----------


## Snezhana-Holiday

> надеюсь модераторы меня ,поймyт продyдбирyю в этy темy свой пост. т.к для новичков многие темы ПОКА закрыты. 
> Хочy вам подарить застольнyю новогоднюю анимашкy,сразy прошy прощения за качество видео ,дочь как то странно в начале начала лежа снимать,но дальше там нормальная запись. 
>  Это застольная анимашка "Потолок ледяной". проводили НА ВСЕХ мероприятиях.заходит хорошо,даже на ооочень сидячих(как эта на этомвидео)компаниях.
>  бyдy рада если возьмете в работy 
> в начале разyчивали движения
> потолок ледяной(домиком рyки над головой)
> дверь скрипyчая( рyки раскрываем,как ставни)
> за шершавой стеной( вправо влево потираем рyки)
> как шагнешь..(топаем ногами)
> ...


Оксаночка) Я недавно откопала где то на просторах интернета такую анимашку) Но только движения немного отличаются)) Совпадает только последнее)))) под эту же песню. использовала уже на 2 юбилеях, очень хорошо идёт)))) 
Вот вариант движений, которые я использовала
потолок ледяной(топ, топ,хлоп)надеюсь понятно))
дверь скрипyчая( рyки раскрываем,как ставни)только по очереди вправо, влево
за шершавой стеной(вправо и влево круговые движения руками, как будто трём перед собой что то)
как шагнешь..(как будто клубок мотаем руками)
всюдy иней(полyкрyг рyками)
а из окон парок(показываем окно: руки параллельно друг другу вертикально перед собой на раз-два, как бы изображая боковые линии окна, потом руки горизонтально как бы обрамляя лицо, тоже изображаем границы окна только горизонтальные)фух....не знаю как объяснить ещё...
синий синий -характерное движение по горлy(пошли выпьем)
Может кто то ещё делает эту анимашку) Вообще анимашки - это просто находка, особенно для сидячей компании) Оксана, буду рада знакомству на ВДВ)))))

----------


## Snezhana-Holiday

> я конечно не знаю, может это и не я придумала вовсе, может мысли сошлись... но думала самостоятельно... в общем делала на юбилей молодой женщине 30 лет, радугу из шаров(желательно, чтобы было по-2-3 шарика, зависит от их объема), благо юбилей был на природе, была ветка, к которой я привязывала шары... суть вот в чём: в каждый шар по цвету радуги, засовывала записки и блёстки... 
> в красный положила - сердечек и записку с надписью любовь, 
> оранжевый - радость, блёстки,
> жёлтый - успех, звёздочки,
> зелёный - богатство, монетки,
> голубой - счастье, блёстки,
> синий - здоровье, конфети
> фиолетовый - благополучие, всего понемногу
> потом сделала подводку, чтобы именинница прошла к тому месту которое мне нужно(а именно под радугу), потом прошу посмотреть на верх она видит радугу, а потом я говорю, что это не простая радуга, а несущая предсказания на этот год. Давала длинную шпажку+к ней приклеенная иголочка, именинница лопала шарик, потом читала предсказание... В конце говорю, что все эти пожелания-предсказания обязательно исполнятся! И пусть всегда будут в её жизни радужные мгновения, гремят салюты  и проливается только звездный дождь!!! Всё это под музыку... Имениннице очень понравилось, глаза блестели, была очень довольна!!!


Хорошая идейка) Уже используется, но каждый по своему интерпретирует) и очень здорово получается))) :Ok:

----------


## ИскраНаталья

Ирин, очень интересно. Обязательно попробую, если вы не против?

а я проводила на юбилее.очень трогательно.Но подводку я делала без стихотворений.

Кать а соль для ванной покупаю. она разных цветов. и красиво.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> а соль для ванной покупаю. она разных цветов. и красиво.


я тоже так делаю!
но вот была в Ярославле и увидела, как Анютка Ярославна красит мелкую соль гуашью!!!!
Девочки, какая она получается красивая!!!
потом сушит, протирает через сито!!! как песочек мелкий получается!!!

----------


## Курица

> увидела, как Анютка Ярославна красит мелкую соль гуашью!!!!
> Девочки, какая она получается красивая!!!
> потом сушит, протирает через сито!!! как песочек мелкий получается!!!


Разные варианты покраски соли в домашних условиях *СМОТРИТЕ ТуТ(жмите)!!!*

----------


## ATLANTIS

> надеюсь модераторы меня ,поймyт продyдбирyю в этy темy свой пост. т.к для новичков многие темы ПОКА закрыты. 
> Хочy вам подарить застольнyю новогоднюю анимашкy,сразy прошy прощения за качество видео ,дочь как то странно в начале начала лежа снимать,но дальше там нормальная запись. 
>  Это застольная анимашка "Потолок ледяной". проводили НА ВСЕХ мероприятиях.заходит хорошо,даже на ооочень сидячих(как эта на этомвидео)компаниях.
>  бyдy рада если возьмете в работy 
> в начале разyчивали движения
> потолок ледяной(домиком рyки над головой)
> дверь скрипyчая( рyки раскрываем,как ставни)
> за шершавой стеной( вправо влево потираем рyки)
> как шагнешь..(топаем ногами)
> ...


Большое спасибо за анимашку

----------


## Donskova-t

Проводила день рождения замечательной девушки, с дурацкой работой - ведущий  инженер по транспорту в нефтяной компании (она считает часы, режет их, и, цитирую: "мужики на меня матерятся"). 
Ну чтобы более индивидуализировать ее д.р. составила ей музыкальный тост за работу)). Может хоть что-то кому-то и пригодится.

Утро у Маши начинается всегда хорошо
  Трек 1 (утро раскрасит улицы)
Она просыпается с хорошим настроением, и пьет чашку кофе
Трек2 чашка кофею
И любимая машина заводится с первого раза
Трек 3 звук заводящейся машины
Приезжает наша Маша на работу, заходит, а коллеги ей прям с порога
Трек4 Эй, девушка красавица
Маша приятно удивлена, она садится за работу, и тут пошли звонки. И всем надо прибавить часов
Трек 5 мало мне
А мужчины вообще делают странные намеки
Трек7 я буду руки тебе целовать
Предлагают глупости  всякие:
Трек8 Хочешь я тебе что-то покажу
И даже девушки начинают строить глазки:
Трек9 тук тук тук
Но Маша – кремень:
Трек 10 ВОН
Какие мол бессовестные, может им еще и…
Трек 11 может ключи от квартиры
Ей порой кажется
Трек 12 я сошла с ума
Жалуется Маша коллегам:
Трек 13 любовь и голуби
Ладно хоть подружки всегда на связи и всегда на все согласны:
Трек 14 ну что девчата
А некоторые коллеги умудряются и вечером звонить и просят еще хоть один часик, на что маша решительно отвечает
Трек 15 я не дам и не проси
И после рюмки выпитой
Трек 16 отпустите меня в гималаи
НО маша оптимист. Она знает, что на в коллективе ее любят и уважают, прислушиваются к ней. Поэтому пока она работу менять не собирается
Трек 17 работа в офисе
Поэтому она всегда все делает в меру: работает, гуляет, А ЖИВЕТ ОНА НА ПОЛНУЮ КАТУШКУ! 
Трек 19 а я такая по серпантину

За то, чтоб каждый, как Емеля,
Имел свою златую щуку,
И к повышениям в карьере
Он не прикладывал бы руку:
Отчеты делались сами собою,
Клиенты бы, как те богатыри,
Солидным величавым строем
Росли ну как из-под земли!
Зарплата возросла чтоб втрое,
А шеф ругал не нас, а сам себя,
Тогда бы ремесло наше любое
Мы выполняли с честью и любя!

За работу, друзья!

музычка и текст (на всякий случай :Grin: ) здесь: http://yadi.sk/d/O7TnwskZDbKMP

----------

schurevi4 (13.03.2020)

----------


## Donskova-t

> Девочки, какая она получается красивая!!!
> потом сушит, протирает через сито!!! как песочек мелкий получается!!!


это долго, *mursilka2*, я крашу гуашью и подсушиваю в духовке, минут 20.... Она сама рассыпается... и ничего протирать не нужно :Yes4: 




> Танюша, очень интересно, про сериал, тоже иногда его смотрю) Настальгирую) Идея хороша)))))


пользуйтесь *на здоровье*!!!

----------


## Snezhana-Holiday

> Проводила день рождения замечательной девушки, с дурацкой работой - ведущий  инженер по транспорту в нефтяной компании (она считает часы, режет их, и, цитирую: "мужики на меня матерятся"). 
> Ну чтобы более индивидуализировать ее д.р. составила ей музыкальный тост за работу)). Может хоть что-то кому-то и пригодится.
> 
> Утро у Маши начинается всегда хорошо
>   Трек 1 (утро раскрасит улицы)
> Она просыпается с хорошим настроением, и пьет чашку кофе
> Трек2 чашка кофею
> И любимая машина заводится с первого раза
> Трек 3 звук заводящейся машины
> ...


Танюша, спасибо за тост)) мне кажется он многим девушкам подойдёт. Особенно тем кто пробивается по службе и достиг высоких позиций)) Беру в работу)) :Yes4:

----------


## Donskova-t

:Vishenka 32: 


> Танюша, спасибо за тост))

----------


## макушка

> Может хоть что-то кому-то и пригодится.


Танюш,спасибо!!!Весы не пускают в репутацию!!!Молодец!!!

----------


## irina51

Продолжая про цветной песок... А мы заказываем в Питере, там есть фирма, которая продает цветной песок для детского творчества! Цвета яркие, очень насыщенные, много оттенков! И красить ничего не надо! :Yes4:  Очень удобно! Могу дать ссылку на сайт, если здесь можно их выкладывать!

----------


## Donskova-t

> 


Девчонки, вот тут Гита, добрая душа, музычку к анимашке выставила... 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4764964




> Могу дать ссылку на сайт, если здесь можно их выкладывать!


Можно, Ирина. Уже ждем!  :Yes4: 




> Танюш,спасибо!!!Весы не пускают в репутацию!!!Молодец!!!


И прямо на этом месте хочется лопнуть от гордости! Вам СПАСИБО! Я рада, если пригодится

----------


## натэл

Вот решила сунуться своим пятачком в калашный ряд. 
 Иногда пишу стихи. Хочу здесь опубликовать свое стихотворение, которое использую как красивый тост за жениха и невесту.

Друзья, посмотрите, на празднике нашем
Нет пары прекрасней достойней и краше:
Жених - обаятельный, видный мужчина,
В нем страсть африканская, могучая сила,

В плечах три сажени, дресс-код актуальный
Такой импозантный, такой (обращаюсь к гостям подскажите ...) - интеллектуальный,
Невесту сравним мы с мелодией лета,
Она также ярко и стильно одета,

Она - элегантная милая, ладная,
Такая волнующая, шоколадная!
Цветет, улыбается, сводит с ума
А все потому, что она влюблена.

И если быть честным, сегодня не скроем,
Завидуем искренне вашей лавстори!

----------


## Свет-ланка

> За советом к вам девочки и мальки, на свадьбе предстоящей будет много ребятишек, я с детворой честно говоря ни разу не работала, не считая выпускных...
> Что же мне делать с этой оравой??? Ума не приложу... Какие для них конкурсы подойдут, посоветуйте пожалуйста!!!!!!


 попробуйте такую сказку. Она очень нравится детям
Команда Деда - шуршит газетами,
Команда Баб¬ки - гремит посудой,
 Отца - три раза топает нога¬ми и издает скрип открываемой двери, 
Матери - издает звук царапания по деревянной поверхности, Сына - три раза хлопает в ладоши. 
Когда ведущий произносит слово Семья барабашек, то все присут¬ствующие производят звуки одновременно

В доме тринадцать по улице Мира
В очень убогой старинной квартире,
Что коммуналкой народ наш зовет.
Семья барабашек давно уж живет.
Они поселились в чулане огромном,
Куда уж не ступит нога человека.
Чулан этот, очень давно захламленный,
Семью барабашек здесь терпит два века.
Другие жильцы коммунальной квартиры
Про эту семью понемногу забыли:
Привыкли к их шумам обычным и вздохам -
Под крышей одной они жили не плохо.
Дед-барабашка любил на досуге
Чуть-чуть подшутить над родимой супругой:
Шуршал Дед старинной газетой в углу,
Вгоняя Бабусю шуршаньем в тоску.
Бабуся в отместку бренчала посудой,
Чем Сын-барабашка не раз был напуган.
Отец-барабашка, когда был не в духе,
Устраивал в доме своем заваруху:
Он топал ногами, дверями скрипел
И звуками этими всем надоел.
А Мать-барабашка его так любила:
За эти проделки совсем не бранила.
И в знак своих нежных и пламенных чувств
Мамашка ему покупала арбуз.
Отец-барабашка жмотом не слыл - 
Арбуз непременно меж всеми делил. 
Жильцы коммунальной квартиры тогда 
Слыхали, как чавкает дружно семья. 
Сынок-барабашка всех больше старался: 
Со смаком арбузиком он объедался. 
Так дружно семья барабашек жила, 
Пока не случилась большая беда: 
Жильцов расселить вдруг однажды решили. 
И дом этот в срочном порядке сносили. 
Уехал народ с коммунальной квартиры, 
Семью барабашек, конечно, забыли. 
Теперь они ищут другое жилье, 
Где будет им сытно, уютно, тепло, 
Где Дед-барабашка без всяких помех 
Продолжит шуршать своей кипой газет, 
Где иногда барабашка-Бабуля 
Сможет греметь своей старой кастрюлей, 
Где Сын-барабашка в ладоши вам хлопнет, 
Отец-барабашка ногою вдруг топнет, 
А Мать-барабашка порой без испуга 
Царапнется в дверь дорогого супруга. 
Откликнетесь, люди, кто против не очень 
Услышать все это глубокою ночью?

----------


## Свет-ланка

> Здравствуйте, коллеги!
> 
> Вот уже третий день в раздумьях. В пятницу пела на банкете, познакомилась с ведущей. Народ завела, много обрядов красивых, многие вещи взяты с форума.
> Но были в программе несколько моментов, которые меня смутили и я не знаю до сих пор, как это воспринимать:
> 1. Конкурс с семейниками и детскими горшками. Вроде как весело, задорно прошел, но не знаю, насколько он для меня допустим.
> 2. Бородатый конкурс, когда на скорость нужно принести что-то из зала. Апофеозом конкурса стали ... мужские брюки...
> 3. Когда первый раз вместо подвязки были кинуты стринги.
> 
> Вроде как перчинка есть во всем. И народ кажется неплохо воспринимал, смеялся. Но ох... не знаю... Я прекрасно понимаю, что публика бывает всякая, и ведущие тоже всякие.
> ...


Лично я против таких конкурсов. И мне очень не нравится ,когда кидают подвязку, лезут к невесте под платье. Я на своих свадьбах  предварительно обговариваю это с молодыми и стараюсь уйти от этого. Очень часто молодые соглашаются.

----------


## Елена Огонёк

> И мне очень не нравится ,когда кидают подвязку, лезут к невесте под платье. Я на своих свадьбах  предварительно обговариваю это с молодыми и стараюсь уйти от этого. Очень часто молодые соглашаются.


Знаете, а я люблю и букетик и подвязку.Перед подвязкой у меня есть прилюдия и я очень весело обычно отшучиваюсь, что пацаны завидуйте вашему другу, он ныряет под платье, что- то достаёт и пли.Совершенно не пошло.Один раз ребята забыли подвязку, а кинуть чего-то хотелось(да и холостяки ждали),а у нас были семейные трусы новые,просто мы не стали делать прием в женатики,скрутили их в трубочку, повязали бантиком,он сделал вид, что снимает с ножки кидает и о чудо.Вы поймали символ семейной жизни.
Место подвязки,здесь предлагали многое и блокнотик пустой кидать(но предварительно сказав, что жениху надо избавиться от всех номеров девушек),почему пустой,да потому что он знал только один номер своей невесты и тот высечен у него на сердце.Можно мешочки по количеству холостяков кинуть,тут кому повезет.Главное это ваша фантазия и выбор то что вам ближе.)))

----------


## Елена Огонёк

> Так-так-так. 
> В голове уже нарисовались шапочки в виде цветочков. Или ободочки. 
> Деффаньки, уползла мозголомить.


как всегда Уральские пельмешки в тему

----------


## Свет-ланка

Если молодые хотят- мы кидаем подвязку. Я тоже это интересно обыгрываю.Всё для заказчика сделаю. Просто лично мне этот обряд не очень...   И потом этот обряд к нам пришел с запада. А свои обряды и традиции почему не бережем?

----------


## натэл

Наверно у каждой ведущей есть конкурс с рождественским гаданием. Решила разместить свой вариант. Карты для гадания изготовлены своими руками, стихотворные тексты собственного сочинения.


[IMG]http://*********net/4068834m.png[/IMG]


1. Карандашики цветные
    Остро наточеные,
    Скоро станете с фигурой
    Слишком утонченною!

    Вообщем, дело разумейте -
    Слишком сильно не худейте!

2. Вам клубничка ласково
    Пощекочет губки.
    Помните, от сладкого
    Выпадают зубки!

3. Не играй с судьбою в прятки,
    Позабудь вино и бл...
    Держи прямо жизни ось, 
    Не то пойдет все вкривь и вкось! (штурвал)

4. Когда все загорают летом жарким,
    Тебе придется вкалывать на грядках,
    В награду смело ожидай
    Большой, богатый урожай! (огурец)

5. Вы любите строить воздушные замки,
   Хотите как в шашках:
   Раз-раз и в дамки?

   Четко очерчен круг 
   Ваших забот, и ждет-не дождется
   Вас евроремонт! (замок)

6. Для любителей интима
    Этот год - одна малина,
    Вы примерно 1000 раз
    Испытаете экстаз! (малина)

7. Со скоростью света все будет решаться,
    В жизни настала пора расслабляться,
    Плясать, загорать и купаться
    Лишь сексом не стоит тебе увлекаться! (лампочка)

8. Я скажу тебе при всех:
   Ждет тебя большой успех,
   К успеху путь будет короткий -
   Побольше секса, меньше водки! (рюмка)

9. Чтоб не наставили рога,
    Не залеживай бока!
    Бассейн, фитнес, баня -
    Хорошая компания! (бык)

10. Перед вами сто дорог,
     Шансов сто и две осечки,
     Прикидывай и пробуй все,
     Не жди погоды на крылечке! (кораблик)

11. На карте твоей 
Сапоги-скороходы,
     Работай усердно -
     Увеличишь доходы!

12. Хвост держи всегда трубой,
     Если своего ты не упустишь,
     В скором времени придет
     Большая слава и почет,
     Возможно президентом будешь! (труба)

13. Для тебя счастливо этот год 
      В путешествиях пройдет.
      Заработаешь себе на
      Заграничное турне!

     За границей не блуди,
     В чистоте себя блюди! (конверт)

14. Карьерный рост вас ожидает
     И деньги в толстом кошельке,
     А главною мечтою станет -
     Быть стриптизером в кабаке! (презерватив)

15. Для счастья будет тебе дом
     И двенадцать комнат в нем,
     И джакузи, и бассейн -
     Для семьи и для гостей! (замок накладной, дверной)

----------


## Donskova-t

> и блокнотик *пустой* кидать


А я у Елен-ки вычитала, что он выбрасывает блокнот с номерами девушек! Он ему теперь не нужен. Тот кто его поймал, открывает, а на первой странице - *"ты следующий"*



_Для тех у кого есть наряженные звезды)):_ нарезки и текст http://yadi.sk/d/Fzo9cFq4EHomV

Сердючка - Киркоров

Ну а сейчас встречайте звезду российской эстрады, без  песен которой не проходит ни одно веселье в нашей стране.
Итак , вашему вниманию…………..САМА….ВЕРКА….. СЕРДЮЮЮЮЮЧКА!!!!!!!!!!!!!
01 (МАЙСКАЯ РОЗА)
ВЕРА, МЫ БЕЗУМНО РАДЫ ВАШЕМУ ВИЗИТУ, РАЗРЕШИТЕ ПАРУ ВОПРОСОВ:
1.	Как у вас сейчас с личной жизнью…ну или хотя бы есть  с кем неприятности «залить»
02 (сама себе я наливаю коньяк)
2.	А что для вас главное в жизни?
03 (главное чтобы в жизни возник настоящий мужчина)
3.	А не поздновато ли вы задумались?
04 (даже если вам немного за 30)
4.	Ну да,  о принце помечтать можно,,, а не лучше бы выбрать себе любовь не из принцев… а найти себе нормального мужчину…. Из народа.
(идет к юбиляру, жениху)
05 (а я не знаю почему, а ты мне нравишься)

5.	Нет-нет-нет……. Этот занят…. 
06 (я попала на любовь) (крутится вокруг юбиляра, жениха)
Ну хватит-хватит…… занят он ….
07 (тук-тук-тук сердечко)  )
6.	Ой нет…. Беру свои слова обратно…. Ищи жениха среди звезд вы нам не пара
Уходит (08 ну пришли хотя бы смайлик)
7.	09 ОХ… НА ДУШЕ ПЕРЕПОЛОХ
8.	Постой, а эту песню с кем ты пела????  С Филиппом Киркоровым????? Между прочим холостой… Вот и будет классная звездная пара……. 
ВЫХОДИТ КИРКОРОВ
10 Ты единственная моя!!!!!  КИРКОРОВ 

ФИНАЛ
Ну и что скажете на прощание ? (11 Дайте мне вина и пачку сигарет) 
Какие планы на будущее???
12 я завтра пойду, пирожок найду…

----------

schurevi4 (12.03.2020)

----------


## Kescha

> Сердючка - Киркоров



*Donskova-t*, Танюша ,спасибо за "музыкалъный репортаж" с известными звёздами.
 понравилосъ и утащила на заметку. если можно расскажи  подробней...
если ты уже проводила ,то несомненно "натыкаласъ" на проблемки в проведении.
ну например...костюм Киркорова. что ты исполъзовала? ...или
как лучше закончитъ ?
я прочитала и выходит выход Киркорова совсем короткий.
как ты заканчивала?

----------


## ufimez

Здравствуйте уважаемые!
Всем улыбок и приятных воспоминаний на торжествах!
Предстоит новый год у господ полицейских :) может что посоветуете или конкурс в копилку кинете ;)

----------


## Жало

> Здравствуйте уважаемые!
> Всем улыбок и приятных воспоминаний на торжествах!
> Предстоит новый год у господ полицейских :) может что посоветуете или конкурс в копилку кинете ;)


*ufimez*, Вряд ли полиция на Новогоднем вечере захочет говорить про свою работу.
Это примерно то же самое, что гинекологу проституток вызывать.
Проводи как у всех, не взирая на должности и место работы.
Могу викторину дать, к году лошади, может подойдет.
Вот викторина:
Полосатая лошадь - зебра

Лошадь маленького роста – пони

Детеныш лошади – жеребенок

Человек,  ворующий лошадей?  конокрад

Человек, ухаживающий за лошадью?  конюх

Лошадиная обувь – подкова

Одежда для лошади – сбруя

Металлическая петля для упора ног всадника - стремя
Большой лошадиный коллектив?  табун
Как называется отдельное помещение для лошади? стойло
Большое помещение для лошадей? -  конюшня
Водитель кобылы – извозчик, ямщик
Какой известный конь, сделав два шага вперёд, на третий обязательно сворачивает в сторону?  шахматный конь.
Как называется главный конь, ведущий в тройке, запрягаемый в центре между пристяжными? коренной
В рассказе А.П. Чехова человек с лошадиной фамилией – Овсов
Как звали лошадь Дон Кихота? Росинант
В какой сказке Иван приказывает своему коню: «Встань передо мной, как лист перед травой!»? Сивка-бурка
Послушайте описание лошади и назовите ее:«На спине с двумя горбами, да с аршинными ушами». Конек-Горбунок 
Кто автор сказки о Коньке-Горбунке? Петр Ершов
Кто написал картину «Купание красного коня» - Кузьма Петров-Водкин
Напиток из молока кобылицы? кумыс
Капля какого яда способна убить лошадь? Никотин
Отчего лошадь испытывает облегчение? удаление Бабы с воза
Какая кобыла часто бредит? – сивая
Какому коню в зубы не смотрят  – дареному
Какой конь бразды не портит – старый
Как звали коня Александра Македонского – Буцефал
Как в греческой мифологии называлось сушество у которого  туловище коня, а вместо головы торс человека – кентавр
Мифологический конь с крыльями – пегас
Деревянный конь, ставший вирусом - троянский
Лошадь на эмблеме автомобиля - порш

----------


## Donskova-t

> ну например...костюм Киркорова. что ты исполъзовала? ...или
> как лучше закончитъ ?


*Kescha*, Нетрезвые гости. они как дети... внимание держится три-пять минут))
Одеты в костюмы из паеток, парики)). Поприкалывались, пофотались и домой домой. :Smile3:

----------


## МАНЯХА

Здраствуйте! В январе предстоят крестины девочки ( 3 месяца) поделитесь материалом пожалуйста!!!

----------


## iraida-6868

> Здраствуйте! В январе предстоят крестины девочки ( 3 месяца) поделитесь материалом пожалуйста!!!




*МАНЯХА*, сходи вот сюда в темку Крестины http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...B8%D0%BD%D1%8B

----------


## galinadnlv

Большущее спасибо!

----------


## Dee sea

> Девочки, спасибо за оценку  моих струн.. Это момент, когда замирают ВСЁ и смотрят на меня ... а потом.. каждый думает о своем..Это так трепетно.. Для таких моментов я уже придумала слово *МУРАШКОПАД*
> Насчет музыки - однозначно, саксофон. Недавно мне попалась фоновая музыка как раз для такого момента
>  -_ Игорь Кружалин - Есть только миг.( саксафон)_
> А так до этого использовала свой любимый трек.. от него просто балдею..
> _Из кинофильма " Гардемарины" - Как жить без любви! " -_ только без слов... Это нечто...


Необычное название МУРАШКОПАД...... но очень звучное и необычное! Для таких моментов очень подходящее слово! Спасибо вам за описание такого красивого момента.

----------


## Окрыленная

> МУРАШКОПАД


Да!! Это неологизм мой!!!!

----------


## Dee sea

> Я хоть и не разу не проводила песочную церемонию. Но она меня как и многих заинтересовала и я решила поэкспериментировать. По Катюшкиной методике то есть мелом, попробовала покрасить  соль и манку. То и другое окрашивается без проблем,времени затрачивается немного. Хотелось бы конечно  чтоб поярче цвета  были. А вот с бисером наверное в разы будет дороже.


А я проводила песочку не с песком, ни с манкой, ни с бисером, а с крупой. Очень даже понравилось!!!! И бутылочка получается такая декорированная как украшение кухонного интерьера! Идею взяла с этого сайта у Юли Цыганеску. Спасибо автору!!!

----------


## Galkavk

> Вот решила сунуться своим пятачком в калашный ряд. 
>  Иногда пишу стихи. Хочу здесь опубликовать свое стихотворение, которое использую как красивый тост за жениха и невесту.
> 
> Друзья, посмотрите, на празднике нашем
> Нет пары прекрасней достойней и краше:
> Жених - обаятельный, видный мужчина,
> В нем страсть африканская, могучая сила,
> 
> В плечах три сажени, дресс-код актуальный
> ...


Здорово, современное поздравление

----------


## Люси1968

> Друзья и коллеги! 
> Скажите, может кто-либо делает похищение и выкуп невесты мафиозный/гангстерский? Может какие-то идеи есть на эту тему, давайте разовьем/раскрутим! 
> 
> Мне видится команда похитителей в виде 2-3 мистеров-Х, в шляпах и очках, и дамочки-гангстерши, заправляющей шайкой-лейкой. 
> Проблема в конкурсах на эту тему для непосредственного выкупа. 
> Музыку нарежу - выложу.


Я делала такое похищение,может кому пригодится.Навеял ролик из ютуба.Под  Рамштайн  выключается свет верхний в зале и вбегают переодетые в спецназ форму, на голове шапки с прорезями у глаз ,два молодца с игрушечными стволами.Забирают невесту в коридор.Я ,как миротворец,иду к ним,приношу диктофон,говорю,что невеста страдает и просит передать пару слов.Включаю,а там слышится ее заливистый смех.(все недоумевают) ну а потом крики помощи.Если жених согласен на выкуп-невесту приводят.А выкуп-пока жених в наушниках,задаем невесте вопросы про их встречу,потом снимаем наушники и спрашиваем по ответам невестиным у Ж о чем ее спрашивали.Нормально было,необычно.

----------


## игрулька

Добрый день! Это первое моё сообщение,прошу не кидать помидорами)
В этом году выписала аэрокостюмы.  Думалось, что  под музыкальные нарезки выпускать гостей будет скучно. хотелось кроме танца что-то ещё.
 Два сумоиста выходили под японскую музыку, затем под более энергичную  они танцевали с элементами борьбы. Пока костюмы одеваются движения обговариваются. Далее зрителям говорю: "Что-бы наши  сумоисты  не потеряли пышной формы, надо их накормить суши. А они у меня сделанные из поролона и красного фетра,обвернутые в пищевую плёнку (зрительно похожие на настоящие). Всего их 10 штук не маленького размера и такие же  4 китайские палочки. Собирается 2 команды по 10 человек.  До  сумоиста  надо донести  по одной  суши ,сразу  двум участникам от каждой команды. Сделать это не так просто, но весело.

----------


## Жало

*Люси1968*, А в чем прикол, жениха подставить, что бы ответил неправильно???
А если жених не согласен??, а если несчета не хочет быть украденной??




> Далее зрителям говорю: "Что-бы наши сумоисты не потеряли пышной формы, надо их накормить суши. А они у меня сделанные из поролона и красного фетра,обвернутые в пищевую плёнку (зрительно похожие на настоящие). Всего их 10 штук не маленького размера и такие же 4 китайские палочки. Собирается 2 команды по 10 человек. До сумоиста надо донести по одной суши ,сразу двум участникам от каждой команды. Сделать это не так просто, но весело.


А в чем извините заключается веселье????

----------


## Люси1968

> А в чем прикол, жениха подставить, что бы ответил неправильно???


Умницо-само догадалось?



> А если жених не согласен??,


Не согласен с чем?



> а если несчета не хочет быть украденной??


Посмотри в википедии значение слова красть-согласия никто не спрашивает.А с будущей несчетой я обычно на предварительном слушании все обговариваю,у нас так принято.

----------


## Люси1968

> где б такую бутылочку раздобыть?


Красивые бутылки из под водки,коньяка.Содержимое выпиваешь,очищаешь от этикеток-и полезно и приятно.

----------


## игрулька

Конечно,это надо видеть  своими глазами, как участники под  зажигательную музыку пытаются поднять гигантские суши и ещё  донести их до места назначения. Плюс в этом конкурсе задействовано  не два человека. 
Спасибо, что обратили на сообщение внимание)


> А в чем извините заключается веселье????

----------


## Жало

> Сообщение от Жало  
> А если жених не согласен??,
> Не согласен с чем?


Еще раз процитирую Ваше сообщение



> .*Если жених согласен на выкуп-невесту приводят*.


А если жених не согласен????
Вы поняли или нет. Вот я жених, у меня какие то ненормальные в масках украли невесту и говорят, мол давай, одевай наушники и будешь выкупать.
Я как жених, им отвечаю: А нафига, нафига мне наушники, невеста моя жена, она сказала в ЗАГСе мне да, согласна быть моей навеки веков.
Но тут её сперли и она еще где-то ржет, мол ага, солидарна, пусть теперь муж мучается.
Но я как муж, НЕХОЧУ и все. Молча сажусь за стол и продолжаю есть и пить. Ей надоест и она сама придет, а не придет, значит и не судьба, развод оформить можно без проблем, я правда скажу своей любимой, ты зачем под Рамштайн от меня сбежала, или это тебя тамада заставила???
Тогда пусть мне неустойку выплачивает, за кражу невесты, за затраты на свадьбу и т.д. и я буду с юридической точки зрения прав, это докажет любой суд. Гугл вам в помощь. Удачи.
Да, еще забыл добавить. Вор, должен сидеть в тюрьме (с)

----------


## о-ля-ля

> НЕХОЧУ и все.


УВАЖАЕМЫЙ,Жало, 




> Вы поняли или нет.


насколько я понимая, то Вы рассуждаете теоретически, как ведущий, то (ни в коем мере, не имею ВАС в виду), Но когда попадаются такие женихи, то очень жаль невесту, что жених у неё КАААЗЁЛ!

----------


## Славина

> А если жених не согласен????
> Вы поняли или нет. Вот я жених, у меня какие то ненормальные в масках украли невесту и говорят, мол давай, одевай наушники и будешь выкупать.
> Я как жених, им отвечаю: А нафига, нафига мне наушники, невеста моя жена, она сказала в ЗАГСе мне да, согласна быть моей навеки веков.
> Но тут её сперли и она еще где-то ржет, мол ага, солидарна, пусть теперь муж мучается.


Просто есть такое понятие "Свадьбу весело играем", это просто игра. Понятно, что все кражи обговариваются заранее, нужна или не нужна такая игра, как и прочие конкурсы. Ведь что-то вы проводите, как ведущий, на праздниках и нормальные люди участвуют в ваших конкурсах. 




> Да, еще забыл добавить. Вор, должен сидеть в тюрьме (с)


О какой тюрьме идёт речь? ))) ЗАГС ЗАГСом, а на свадьбе уже идёт веселье. Ну не просто же прийти напиться, наесться и набить друг другу морды.. А тех же самых воров можно наказать с помощью тех же самых конкурсов))))))))))))

Но я думаю, что не стоит вам всего этого объяснять, вы и без этого слишком опытны в таких делах.

----------


## Джина

> все кражи обговариваются заранее, нужна или не нужна


*Ира,* "наша пісня гарна,нова,заспіваймо її знову"

Первый танец мы уже обсуждали :Taunt:  Курочке опять придется трибуну ваять)))))

----------


## Славина

> "наша пісня гарна,нова,заспіваймо її знову"


 :Yes4:   :Taunt:  Корпоративы отработаны, появилось время снова поспорить  :Grin:

----------


## Жало

> Но когда попадаются такие женихи, то очень жаль невесту, что жених у неё КАААЗЁЛ!


Ну, зачем так сразу жениха называть козлом, или из за года козы (овцы).
Я тоже не сразу начал, сначала возил свадьбы, потом музыку включал, потом и сам стал проводить свадьбы и считаю, что все эти кражи, пережиток 20-го века.
Вы заметьте, сейчас выкупы невесты, почти ушли в прошлое, во всяком случае, в крупных городах. Чаще люди уже живут гражданским браком и потом идут в ЗАГС и ставят государство в известность, что спят вместе.
Зачем нужны все эти кражи??? Обычно, это инициатива поддатых гостей, либо самой ведущей, что чаще так и бывает. А молодым это точно надо??, особенно жениху??? А вы его об этом спросили, прежде, чем называть козлом?? Многие невесты изначально заявляют, что не хотят никаких краж, причем были случаи, когда об этом официально объявляли в микрофон.
Я, если вдруг крадут невесту, поступаю проще. Жених идет за стол, даю ему микрофон и он объявляет: Ноу проблем, вы украли, все вопросы вам и решать, а самое главное, вам и ресторан оплачивать, если вы такие умные.
Но, есть альтернатива, я сейчас заставлю вас самих кое что сделать, вы вернете невесту, я вас прощаю, но впредь, все семейные дела, я буду решать сам, а если невесте удобно сидеть в подсобке (туалете, кладовке), то как туда попала, так пусть и выбирается. И он будет прав, просто я так его научил и кое кто из парней поддержит.
И чем все это закончится???
Недовольством невесты, не факт, скорее, те, кто украл, скажут фи, тамада нас подставил, а мне по фиг, я на стороне жениха и проявляю мужскую солидарность, а кто не согласен, идут лесом, особенно те тети из мухосранска, которые кроме, как украсть невесту, мозгов на другое не имеют.




> Просто есть такое понятие "Свадьбу весело играем", это просто игра.


Я уже писал, что подобные игры, не всем женихам хочется.




> О какой тюрьме идёт речь? ))) ЗАГС ЗАГСом, а на свадьбе уже идёт веселье


Не далее, как год назад (желающие могут погуглить) банальная кража невесты на свадьбе, обернулась очень резонансным уголовным делом.
Короче продолжаем девочки играть дальше.

----------


## Славина

> Я уже писал, что подобные игры, не всем женихам хочется.


Поэтому я и написала




> что все кражи обговариваются заранее, нужна или не нужна такая игра, как и остальные конкурсы





> Не далее, как год назад (желающие могут погуглить) банальная кража невесты на свадьбе, обернулась очень резонансным уголовным делом.
> Короче продолжаем девочки играть дальше.


Ну если на то пошло, то на свадьбе всякие случаи и без кражи могут случится и сколько угодно. И если кто-то где-то перепил и у него снесло крышу, тут даже тамада с конкурсами не поможет.

----------


## Жало

*Славина*, Так в том и дело, что можно все обговорить и провести свадьбу, без всяких Рамштайнов и мужиков с масками, которые инициируют кражу.
Не спорю, есть невесты, которые где-то слышали про кражи и и им это вроде в кайф, а сами ну ухом не рылом, особенно, если тамада, так красочно все описывает с пиратами, разбойниками, ОМОН и т.д. А может поступить проще, без инициативы тамады, а наоборот спросить самих молодоженов: А какой вы хотите видеть свою свадьбу?
А???
Я понимаю, что есть только одно мнение, тех, кто на форуме давно и внезапно появился один шмель, который мутит воду и все портит, а давайте трезво подумаем:
А точно, все эти кражи на свадьбах нужны??? Лично мне, нет.

----------


## Славина

> А может поступить проще, без инициативы тамады, а наоборот спросить самих молодоженов: А какой вы хотите видеть свою свадьбу?


Это первый вопрос, который я обычно задаю молодожёнам при встрече и обычно мне отвечают - весёлой. 

Кражи не люблю и не советую. Но пока у нас это как и все традиции, такие как каравай, снятие фаты, очаг.




> Я понимаю, что есть только одно мнение, тех, кто на форуме давно и внезапно появился один шмель, который мутит воду и все портит, а давайте трезво подумаем:А точно, все эти кражи на свадьбах нужны??? Лично мне, нет.


Ну почему же только одно мнение? Нет конечно. Просто если они и случаются, то есть  достойные и интересные выкупы, целые представления разыгрываются, по согласию молодожёнов.

А то что лично вам кражи не нужны, так свадьба не ваша же))))) Я к примеру предлагаю молодым программу, а они уже выбирают, соглашаться со мной или нет. Всё-таки это их день.

Другое дело, если у вас такой стиль, без всяких таких штучек. Значит и клиент у вас таким же будет, как вам надо)))

----------


## Жало

> по согласию молодожёнов.


Ключевое здесь, по согласию молодеженов, а не то, что тамада навязала.
На практике, обычно наоборот, то, что навязали, ведь не все молодожены, такие ппродвинутые и сидят сутками на свадебных форумах.




> Я к примеру предлагаю молодым программу, а они уже выбирают, соглашаться со мной или нет. Всё-таки это их день.


А если не выберут программу и скажут, мы согласны, но без кражи невесты, быков, туфельки, каравая, битья посуды, лент и т.д.
То как быть, менять программу или искать выход и делать так, как хотят молодожены???

----------


## Джина

> А если* не выберут* программу и скажут, мы согласны, но без кражи невесты, быков, туфельки, каравая, битья посуды, лент и т.д.


как это не выберут? :Blink: 




> *менять программу* или *искать выход* и делать так, как хотят молодожены???


Программу не менять :Nono: , выход не искать :Nono: ., а обязательно НАВЯЗАТЬ... кражу невесты, быков,туфельки ( а невесту всенепременно закрыть в кладовке или туалете)

У нас же по-другому свадьбы не ведут и не гуляют. :Meeting: ))))))))

----------


## Марина Миг

> А точно, все эти кражи на свадьбах нужны??? Лично мне, нет.


Ну, и пройди мимо. Сказал: я не люблю кражи. Все, о чем диспут вообще? Лично меня ты не переубедишь и, думаю, остальных тоже. С твоей философией - этого не надо, того не надо - на фига вообще свадьбу ИГРАТЬ??? Фуршет с музыкантами без ведущего и ладушки!
Ты опять  засоряешь тему. Она названа "Собственные наработки" - делись своими - с удовольствием почитаем.
Балабол, чес слово!

----------


## Славина

> А если не выберут программу и скажут, мы согласны, но без кражи невесты, быков, туфельки, каравая, битья посуды, лент и т.д.То как быть, менять программу или искать выход и делать так, как хотят молодожены???


Лично я сделаю так, как хотят молодожёны, ничего навязывать не буду. Не хотят и не надо. Выберем оптимальный вариант, то что им надо и всё. Проблем то не вижу особых))))) 




> Ты опять засоряешь тему. Она названа "Собственные наработки" - делись своими - с удовольствием почитаем.


Да, рано трибуну снесли  :Grin:  Тут все собственные наработки потеряются в наших спорах)))

Давайте я вас, Жало, пошлю в одно место, сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134946  :Grin: 

Поднимите тему, там и поговорим  :Yes4:

----------


## Жало

> Ну, и пройди мимо. Сказал: я не люблю кражи. Все, о чем диспут вообще? Лично меня ты не переубедишь и, думаю, остальных тоже. С твоей философией - этого не надо, того не надо - на фига вообще свадьбу ИГРАТЬ??? Фуршет с музыкантами без ведущего и ладушки!


А чего, надо все это обязательно???
Мне не надо, вот я и высказал свое мнение, а вы , как хотите, тему не засорял, кто захотел, тот прислушался, а остальным, флаг в руки и барабан на шею, да и еще ведро медалей, до кучи.....

----------


## Жало

> Да, рано трибуну снесли  Тут все собственные наработки потеряются в наших спорах)))
> 
> Давайте я вас, Жало, пошлю в одно место, сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134946 
> 
> Поднимите тему, там и поговорим


Там и без меня много мужиков ответили, я в чем то с ними солидарен, частично. У каждого может быть свое мнение, на то и форум.

----------


## Славина

> У каждого может быть свое мнение, на то и форум.


Вот и прекрасно, что вы это понимаете!:))

----------


## Жало

> Ты опять засоряешь тему. Она названа "Собственные наработки" - делись своими - с удовольствием почитаем.


Госпожа Марундель, я еще пока не видел шыдевров из Костромы, что бы стояла на ушах Нерехта, Иваново, Сахареж, Лютово или Ярославль.
Всему свое время. Не надо быть такой самоуверенной.

----------


## Славина

> Госпожа Марундель, я еще пока не видел шыдевров из Костромы


А мне посчастливилось увидеть Госпожу Мурундель со своим шедевром в живую!!!  :Tender:  О, Боже, это такое море обаяния!!!!!!!!! Она такая, такая, нет они вместе с мужем ТАКИЕ  :Ok:   :Tender:  Я их очень люблю!)))))))

----------


## Марина Миг

> Госпожа Марундель, я еще пока не видел шыдевров из Костромы, что бы стояла на ушах Нерехта, Иваново, Сахареж, Лютово или Ярославль.


 :Taunt:  Несчастный человек!




> А мне посчастливилось увидеть Госпожу Мурундель со своим шедевром в живую!!!  О, Боже, это такое море обаяния!!!!!!!!! Она такая, такая, нет они вместе с мужем ТАКИЕ   Я их очень люблю!)))))))


Ирсен  :Tender:   :Tender:   :Tender:  Я не теряю надежды услышать твое пение!!!

----------


## YLKE

> Несчастный человек!


Уже в каждой теме на ворчал, главное сам ничего не предлагает, только вопросы задает. А вы уверены, а может не надо, а если жених не захочет и т.п.

----------


## YLKE

> А чего, надо все это обязательно???
> Мне не надо, вот я и высказал свое мнение, а вы , как хотите, тему не засорял


В пяти темах :Meeting:

----------


## Марина Миг

> Уже в каждой теме на ворчал, главное сам ничего не предлагает, только вопросы задает. А вы уверены, а может не надо, а если жених не захочет и т.п.





> В пяти темах


Это, наверное, новое веяние - собственная наработка - решительно сомневающийся ведущий: "А оно точно на свадьбе надо? А, мне не надо. А кому надо?" Просто мы не понимаем ничего.

----------


## Люси1968

> Давайте я вас, Жало, пошлю в одно место, сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134946


Полностью согласна с данным оратором.Трибуна жалу.

----------


## Жало

> Это, наверное, новое веяние - собственная наработка - решительно сомневающийся ведущий: "А оно точно на свадьбе надо? А, мне не надо. А кому надо?" Просто мы не понимаем ничего.


А вот и нет. Надо изначально выставить определенную планку, в том числе и по цене. Постепенно повышать свой уровень, ведь те, кто до сих пор хлопает попой шарики и попадает карандашом в бутылку, так и будут стоять на одном месте, придумывая очередных пиратов, которые крадут невест.
Люди, которые готовы заплатить довольно высокую цену за ведущего, уже сами на первичном отборе отметают всевозможные кражи и конкурсы с шутками ниже пояса. На таких свадьбах нет спектаклей из серии: Ветер шумит, деревья качаются, принц едет на коне, нет пупсиков с ползунками и горшков для сбора на малыша.
Люди в дорогих вечерних платьях и стильных костюмах, не будут надевать на себя всякие цыганские юбки и прочий реквизит, что в китайских баулах привозят некоторые ведущие. А если и есть костюмы, то только на приглашенных артистах, танцорах, фокусниках и т.д.
Да и само понятие, напиться до поросячьего визга, в данном случае просто неуместно. У таких молодоженов уже давно имеется определенный круг друзей, которым просто не придет в голову идея украсть невесту и выставить жениха и свидетеля в неудобное положение. А если какая тетя из деревни и решит украсть невесту, то потом сама поймет, что сделала что-то не то.
Есть такое понятие, стильная свадьба. Это не обязательно люди из обеспеченных семей, просто молодожены изначально придерживаются определенного стиля, в одежде и украшении зала, стола, организации самого вечера. Вот почему, я и написал, а как отреагирует тамада, если на подобной свадьбе произойдет кража, а жених просто не будет выкупать невесту, вот и все. Кто-то уже назвал такого жениха козлом, а ведь это может быть вполне нормальный человек, интеллект которого, намного выше интеллекта ведущей, что устраивает кражи и выставляет таких женихов и свидетелей в неудобное положение.

----------

Анюта Влади (07.09.2017)

----------


## Люси1968

Открыл Америку...Таких банальных речей на любом форуме процентов 30,если не больше,не создавай дежавю,лучше удиви сам.

----------


## ROksana

Читаю про кражи на свадьбе и не понимаю, что вызвало такое бурное обсуждение. Ведь никто никого не заставляет красть невест, женихов, туфли. Не хотите, не проводите конкурсы на выкуп, не инициируйте данное действо. НО! Есть особенности региона. Например, в Украине традиция краж на свадьбе восходит ещё к временам монголо-татарского иго, когда нападали на село и хватали всё и вся, а потом приходилось отбивать, выкупать пленников  и т.д. Много позже такие действа превратились в народную забаву. И даже работая с очень пафосной публикой, приходится привязываться к традициям. Вопрос в том, КАК это сделать красиво, ненавязчиво и интересно. На форуме легко можно этому научиться. За это ещё раз огромное СПАСИБО нашим мастерам праздника.

----------


## Славина

> Открыл Америку...Таких банальных речей на любом форуме процентов 30,если не больше,не создавай дежавю,лучше удиви сам.


*Люси*, а как же




> Полностью согласна с данным оратором.Трибуна жалу.


Ну кадры  :Grin:

----------


## Люси1968

Ааа!!! нас не поняли!!!Я согласна с оратором Славина ,которая грозится послать его в одно место.А для меня,так его место в его Трибуне,надоел,скарлатина!

----------


## Окрыленная

ШО за флудизм???????????????????????? Всех в игнор, всех на жесткий лимитит)))))))))))))))))))))))
Открываю новую темку ТОЛЬКО с положительными восклицаниями

----------

Рина Лыгина (19.10.2020)

----------


## Окрыленная

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138379
 НОВАЯ ТЕМКА БЕЗ ФЛУДА)))

----------

